# Help me ...



## Dejaneera (6 Marzo 2015)

Ciao ragazzi e ragazze... ho un piccolo problemino.
Sono fidanzata da tre anni con un ragazzo stupendo e a settembre dobbiamo sposarci. L'ho conosciuto ad un saggio di danza tre anni fa ed è stato amore a prima vista. Lui non mi fa mancare niente ed è pieno di attenzioni nei miei riguardi. Lo amo alla follia.

Ma circa un mese fa ho conosciuto un'altro ragazzo, è un giovane medico, molto atletico, sempre sorridente, rassicurante. L'ho visto la prima volta quando accompagnavo una mia amica ad una visita. Ci siamo scambiati il numero perchè lui ha detto di volermi avvertire relativamente al ritiro degli esami della mia amica stessa, che abita tutt'ora all'estero...
Non so cosa sia successo, lui è un po' buffone, imprevedibile e sembra leggermi nel pensiero come un sensitivo. Io mi sono molto avvicinata a lui e ci scambiamo vari messaggi su whatsapp, ma sempre in tono amichevole e scherzoso.
Ma quando sono andata a ritirare la cartella clinica non mi toglieva gli occhi di dosso e si è fatto portare in ambulatorio il mio cappuccino preferito con un cuore di cacao...
E' molto bello, quando mi guarda mi sento svenire. Non sento sensi di colpa perchè so di amare il mio fidanzato e farei di tutto per lui, di tutto. Stiamo per comprare una casa insieme.

Ma questo qua non è il solito tipo che ci prova, mi tratta come una sciocca bambina, come una sorellina e dice che mi farebbe bene muovermi un po'.

E' molto amato dagli altri, anche dalle donne, perchè dirige una fondazione di volontariato nell'ospedale dove lavora. Da poco mi hanno detto che aiuta gratuitamente i profughi che stanno arrivando nella nostra città.

Il sabato pomeriggio tiene una lezione di "Body Balance" in una palestra, una sorta di fisioterapia con la musica. Mi ha chiesto di andare domani per una lezione prova. Non voglio andarci perchè ho paura che, solo vedendolo, anche in gruppo, potrei non sentirmi più me stessa....

Aiuuutooooo!!!


----------



## dimmidinò (6 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Ciao ragazzi e ragazze... ho un piccolo problemino.
> Sono fidanzata da tre anni con un ragazzo stupendo e a settembre dobbiamo sposarci. L'ho conosciuto ad un saggio di danza tre anni fa ed è stato amore a prima vista. Lui non mi fa mancare niente ed è pieno di attenzioni nei miei riguardi. Lo amo alla follia.
> 
> Ma circa un mese fa ho conosciuto un'altro ragazzo, è un giovane medico, molto atletico, sempre sorridente, rassicurante. L'ho visto la prima volta quando accompagnavo una mia amica ad una visita. Ci siamo scambiati il numero perchè lui ha detto di volermi avvertire relativamente al ritiro degli esami della mia amica stessa, che abita tutt'ora all'estero...
> ...


lascia perdere i giovani atletici, rassicuranti e sorridenti. davvero. brutte storie. magari piccanti.. magari pensi a quanto può essere bello provare, tentare, fare. no non è bello. lascia stare. fai a meno, sposati. stai per farlo. ci sarà un motivo se vuoi farlo. dai. davvero io sono una portavoce dei "traditori" in questo forum. non rovinare una bella storia per "un medico atletico"...(che messa così fa tanto gray's anatomy eh..") ma no.. lascia perdere


----------



## Nicka (6 Marzo 2015)

...


........



.................

-----

.


----------



## Tebe (6 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Ciao ragazzi e ragazze... ho un piccolo problemino.
> Sono fidanzata da tre anni con un ragazzo stupendo e a settembre dobbiamo sposarci. L'ho conosciuto ad un saggio di danza tre anni fa ed è stato amore a prima vista. Lui non mi fa mancare niente ed è pieno di attenzioni nei miei riguardi. Lo amo alla follia.
> 
> Ma circa un mese fa ho conosciuto un'altro ragazzo, è un giovane medico, molto atletico, sempre sorridente, rassicurante. L'ho visto la prima volta quando accompagnavo una mia amica ad una visita. Ci siamo scambiati il numero perchè lui ha detto di volermi avvertire relativamente al ritiro degli esami della mia amica stessa, che abita tutt'ora all'estero...
> ...


Quindi non è solo una questione fisica, visto che sembra leggerti dentro come un veggente...
Quanti anni hai?
Hai mai tradito?


----------



## Zod (6 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Ciao ragazzi e ragazze... ho un piccolo problemino.
> Sono fidanzata da tre anni con un ragazzo stupendo e a settembre dobbiamo sposarci. L'ho conosciuto ad un saggio di danza tre anni fa ed è stato amore a prima vista. Lui non mi fa mancare niente ed è pieno di attenzioni nei miei riguardi. Lo amo alla follia.
> 
> Ma circa un mese fa ho conosciuto un'altro ragazzo, è un giovane medico, molto atletico, sempre sorridente, rassicurante. L'ho visto la prima volta quando accompagnavo una mia amica ad una visita. Ci siamo scambiati il numero perchè lui ha detto di volermi avvertire relativamente al ritiro degli esami della mia amica stessa, che abita tutt'ora all'estero...
> ...


Non so se sei pronta a tradire, ma sicuramente non sei pronta a sposarti.


----------



## lunaiena (6 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Ciao ragazzi e ragazze... ho un piccolo problemino.
> Sono fidanzata da tre anni con un ragazzo stupendo e a settembre dobbiamo sposarci. L'ho conosciuto ad un saggio di danza tre anni fa ed è stato amore a prima vista. Lui non mi fa mancare niente ed è pieno di attenzioni nei miei riguardi. Lo amo alla follia.
> 
> Ma circa un mese fa ho conosciuto un'altro ragazzo, è un giovane medico, molto atletico, sempre sorridente, rassicurante. L'ho visto la prima volta quando accompagnavo una mia amica ad una visita. Ci siamo scambiati il numero perchè lui ha detto di volermi avvertire relativamente al ritiro degli esami della mia amica stessa, che abita tutt'ora all'estero...
> ...



Ti ha obbligato ad andare ?

In che senso ti legge dentro?

se lui fa il piaccione buffone e tu ti sciogli c'è poco
da saper leggere...
basta guardarti in faccia ...cosa che se non la pianti
lo leggera anche quello per cui faresti tutto ...
che ami e con il quale stai per comprare una casa ...

quanti anni hai ?

e il piaccione?


----------



## Uhlalá (7 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Ciao ragazzi e ragazze... ho un piccolo problemino.
> Sono fidanzata da tre anni con un ragazzo stupendo e a settembre dobbiamo sposarci. L'ho conosciuto ad un saggio di danza tre anni fa ed è stato amore a prima vista. Lui non mi fa mancare niente ed è pieno di attenzioni nei miei riguardi. Lo amo alla follia.
> 
> Ma circa un mese fa ho conosciuto un'altro ragazzo, è un giovane medico, molto atletico, sempre sorridente, rassicurante. L'ho visto la prima volta quando accompagnavo una mia amica ad una visita. Ci siamo scambiati il numero perchè lui ha detto di volermi avvertire relativamente al ritiro degli esami della mia amica stessa, che abita tutt'ora all'estero...
> ...


Il mondo è pieno di dottor Stranamore.......se ti sciogli per così poco, forse dovresti posticipare il comprare il nido d'amore muliebre e rimandare il matrimonio....non è che partiresti proprio benissimo....


----------



## Traccia (7 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Ciao ragazzi e ragazze... ho un piccolo problemino.
> Sono fidanzata da tre anni con un ragazzo stupendo e a settembre dobbiamo sposarci. L'ho conosciuto ad un saggio di danza tre anni fa ed è stato amore a prima vista. Lui non mi fa mancare niente ed è pieno di attenzioni nei miei riguardi. Lo amo alla follia.
> 
> Ma circa un mese fa ho conosciuto un'altro ragazzo, è un giovane medico, molto atletico, sempre sorridente, rassicurante. L'ho visto la prima volta quando accompagnavo una mia amica ad una visita. Ci siamo scambiati il numero perchè lui ha detto di volermi avvertire relativamente al ritiro degli esami della mia amica stessa, che abita tutt'ora all'estero...
> ...


Solo tre cose.
La prima: non ti sposare
La seconda: Non Ti Sposare
La terza? NON TI SPOSARE

Ascolta una cretina come me che si è sposata con una leggerezza peggio della tua. Anzi no. Io almeno in quella fase ci credevo un po di più di te.
Tutto molto razionale: sto con tizio, è bello buono bravo lo amo e lui mi ama.
Non mi è arrivato un briciolo di sentimento dalle tue parole ma tutto molto di plastica. Film horror.
E poi l'altro: bello bravo aitante e pure socialmente attivo. Ma mica siamo al supermercato dell'Omo?!
BAH.
Puoi fare tutto nella tua vita ma... per ora...non ti sposare. Mi sembri ancora moooooooolto immatura. Altro che "problemino".
Se queste sono le premesse....


----------



## Dejaneera (7 Marzo 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Quindi non è solo una questione fisica, visto che sembra leggerti dentro come un veggente...
> Quanti anni hai?
> Hai mai tradito?


La questione fisica è secondaria, il fatto è che lui mi fa tanto ridere. Appena mi manda un messaggino scoppio a ridere e non la smetto più...
Ho quasi 30 anni e non ho mai tradito il mio fidanzato e sento di non poterlo fare mai. Non sono propensa al tradimento, l'unico che che ho commesso è un bacino in discoteca fatto ai tempi del liceo e già lì mi ero sentita malissimo. Non vado di certo in giro a cercare o guardare i tipi aitanti e poco mi interessa.



lunaiena ha detto:


> Ti ha obbligato ad andare ?
> 
> In che senso ti legge dentro?
> 
> ...


Non so come faccia a leggermi dentro, sembra che sappia che cosa mi piaccia fare o cucinare perchè mi manda foto su come si preparano alcuni piatti o su commenti sulle mie serie preferite (che sono anche le sue).
Tuttavia non è un manipolatore e non mi obbliga di certo ad andare a quella lezione.
Lui ha  tre anni in più di me. Mi ha detto di essere molto vecchio e che io potrei essere sua figlia. In realtà ha 33 anni. Per dimostrarmi che lui è vecchio mi ha mandato una foto del suo pigiama in pile con una cuffia di lana e una tisana al cardamomo o non so cosa sul suo comodino...
Poi mi ha mandato un video deficiente in cui fa una seduta di fisioterapia al suo cane... lui con il grembiule e il suo cane con una specie di tutina. Alla fine il cane gli salta addosso, lo butta a terra e sembra fare a lui i massaggi... è un buffone di prima categoria, e purtroppo le donne fanno la fila al suo ambulatorio per problemi alla schiena e alle articolazioni che sicuramente non hanno.
Alcuni giorni fa mi ha detto che ho un grosso problema alla schiena e mi ha mandato una specie di radiografia... mi sono pure preoccupata... in realtà mandandomi le foto successive ho capito che si trattava di uno scherzo... era una sorta di radiografia di una balenottera. Diceva che era colpa del peso della mia pancia.

Ma è anche un ragazzo molto serio nel suo lavoro. La mia amica, che è una sua conoscente alla lontana e che è andata da lui per un incidente stradale, mi ha raccontato che un anno fa è finito pure nel giornale per aver subito insulti e provocazioni. Si è recato nel centro di accoglienza immigrati con alcuni volontari per visitare alcuni bambini e alcune donne appena sbarcati. Gli immigrati del centro lo hanno circondato e gli hanno lanciato di tutto, lui è rimasto impassibile e ha continuato a camminare nel centro come se nulla fosse, anche se era stato colpito da una lattina alla testa e sanguinava.
Mi hanno anche detto che un partito politico gli ha proposto in tutti i modi di candidarsi come consigliere comunale nella propria lista, ma lui si è rifiutato.

E' un tipo particolare, non lo definirei misterioso o seducente. Sembra vivere in un altro mondo.


----------



## Eratò (7 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Ciao ragazzi e ragazze... ho un piccolo problemino.
> Sono fidanzata da tre anni con un ragazzo stupendo e a settembre dobbiamo sposarci. L'ho conosciuto ad un saggio di danza tre anni fa ed è stato amore a prima vista. Lui non mi fa mancare niente ed è pieno di attenzioni nei miei riguardi. Lo amo alla follia.
> 
> Ma circa un mese fa ho conosciuto un'altro ragazzo, è un giovane medico, molto atletico, sempre sorridente, rassicurante. L'ho visto la prima volta quando accompagnavo una mia amica ad una visita. Ci siamo scambiati il numero perchè lui ha detto di volermi avvertire relativamente al ritiro degli esami della mia amica stessa, che abita tutt'ora all'estero...
> ...


Benvenuta.Se a me mi trattassero come una "bambina sciocca,quasi come una sorellina" e mi dicessero anche che "muovermi mi farebbe bene" e il tutto detto da una persona che non mi conosce m'incazzerei un bel po'....Facciamo che non fosse il medico a trattarti cosi ma il salumiere sotto casa,reagiresti lo stesso così?


----------



## Uhlalá (7 Marzo 2015)

Poi io mi chiedo.....ma è legale dare i risultati delle analisi a un'amica? Mi auguro che tu avessi almeno la delega scritta, con tanto di fotocopia del documento della tua amica....Nel 2015 i giovani medici aitanti dovrebbero saper usare un aggeggino che si chiama computer, e magari dovrebbero anche sapere che sotto richiesta i risultati delle analisi possono  essere mandati via mail al destinatario...


----------



## Eratò (7 Marzo 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> Poi io mi chiedo.....ma è legale dare i risultati delle analisi a un'amica? Mi auguro che tu avessi almeno la delega scritta, con tanto di fotocopia del documento della tua amica....Nel 2015 i giovani medici aitanti dovrebbero saper usare un aggeggino che si chiama computer, e magari dovrebbero anche sapere che sotto richiesta i risultati delle analisi possono  essere mandati via mail al destinatario...


Vabbè...il giovane medico aitante era troppo impegnato ad ordinare il cappucino col cuorincino sopra(per lo più  in ambulatorio)....gli era sfuggito questo dettaglio....


----------



## Dejaneera (7 Marzo 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Vabbè...il giovane medico aitante era troppo impegnato ad ordinare il cappucino col cuorincino sopra(per lo più  in ambulatorio)....gli era sfuggito questo dettaglio....


In effetti qualcosa di strano c'è. E' stato lui ad insistere affinchè la mia amica firmasse il modello di delega per non inviare le analisi tramite mail. Le ha detto che non poteva farlo se lei non aveva una casella di posta certificata.
A che gioco sta giocando?


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Marzo 2015)

Sai che ti dico ragazza? Vai e vedi che succede. Se questo ti ha mosso qualcosa dentro meglio scoprire adesso cosa sia che chiederselo tutta la vita. Non ti dico che devi tradire: Devi capire.


----------



## Uhlalá (7 Marzo 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Vabbè...il giovane medico aitante era troppo impegnato ad ordinare il cappucino col cuorincino sopra(per lo più  in ambulatorio)....gli era sfuggito questo dettaglio....


:rotfl:


----------



## spleen (7 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Ciao ragazzi e ragazze... ho un piccolo problemino.
> Sono fidanzata da tre anni con un ragazzo stupendo e a settembre dobbiamo sposarci. L'ho conosciuto ad un saggio di danza tre anni fa ed è stato amore a prima vista. Lui non mi fa mancare niente ed è pieno di attenzioni nei miei riguardi. Lo amo alla follia.
> 
> Ma circa un mese fa ho conosciuto un'altro ragazzo, è un giovane medico, molto atletico, sempre sorridente, rassicurante. L'ho visto la prima volta quando accompagnavo una mia amica ad una visita. Ci siamo scambiati il numero perchè lui ha detto di volermi avvertire relativamente al ritiro degli esami della mia amica stessa, che abita tutt'ora all'estero...
> ...


Benvenuta.
Il neretto è il punto dubbio secondo me, tu lo scrivi come per rassicurare te stessa sulle tue intenzioni... ma credo non sia proprio così, forse te la vuoi raccontare. (?)
Quanti anni avete?
Ti sei mai interrogata fino in fondo e senza ipocrisia quali sono i  -r e a l i - sentimenti che ti tengono legata ad una persona che saresti pronta a tradire perchè un altro ti piace di più?
Io non so' darti consigli pratici su cosa fare, ti esorto solo a scavare dentro te stessa.
Ciao


----------



## Dejaneera (7 Marzo 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Benvenuta.
> Il neretto è il punto dubbio secondo me, tu lo scrivi come per rassicurare te stessa sulle tue intenzioni... ma credo non sia proprio così, forse te la vuoi raccontare. (?)
> Quanti anni avete?
> Ti sei mai interrogata fino in fondo e senza ipocrisia quali sono i  -r e a l i - sentimenti che ti tengono legata ad una persona che saresti pronta a tradire perchè un altro ti piace di più?
> ...


Cavolo, cavolo, cavolo!!!
Io non voglio tradire. Non mi alzo la mattina e dico a me stessa che voglio andare con quello o con quell'altro!!!
Non mi è MAI successo!!!
E che questo personaggio mi manda fuori di testa. Non lo vedo come un tipo di cui mi potrei innamorare o altro. Sarà anche bello, ma ce ne sono tanti altri!!! Scavando dentro me stessa vedo che mi voglio sposare e la vita con il mio fidanzato va alla grande, in tutti i campi. Questo tizio mi sembra più una sfida intellettuale che mi da sui nervi


----------



## Caciottina (7 Marzo 2015)

Ciao buongiorno e benvenuta...
Io se fossi in te starei lontana dal dottorino..
lascia perdere...può essere un gioco divertente..nulla di male nel flirtare un pochino...dopotutto anche se sei a dieta il menu dei dolci lo puoi anche solo guardare al ristorante.
Ma può anche essere un gioco pericoloso e potresti trovarti dal giorno alla notte a non capire piu chi sei e cosa vuoi...
Se sei cosi sicura di amare il tuo compagno allora stick with that e allontanati dal dottorino
altrimenti fatti due domande e datti due risposte.
Buon weekend


----------



## Trinità (7 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Ciao ragazzi e ragazze... ho un piccolo problemino.
> Sono fidanzata da tre anni con un ragazzo stupendo e a settembre dobbiamo sposarci. L'ho conosciuto ad un saggio di danza tre anni fa ed è stato amore a prima vista. Lui non mi fa mancare niente ed è pieno di attenzioni nei miei riguardi. Lo amo alla follia.
> 
> Ma circa un mese fa ho conosciuto un'altro ragazzo, è un giovane medico, molto atletico, sempre sorridente, rassicurante. L'ho visto la prima volta quando accompagnavo una mia amica ad una visita. Ci siamo scambiati il numero perchè lui ha detto di volermi avvertire relativamente al ritiro degli esami della mia amica stessa, che abita tutt'ora all'estero...
> ...


L'aiuto che ti posso dare è il seguente:

NON SPOSARTI!


----------



## Nicka (7 Marzo 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> Poi io mi chiedo.....ma è legale dare i risultati delle analisi a un'amica? Mi auguro che tu avessi almeno la delega scritta, con tanto di fotocopia del documento della tua amica....Nel 2015 i giovani medici aitanti dovrebbero saper usare un aggeggino che si chiama computer, e magari dovrebbero anche sapere che sotto richiesta i risultati delle analisi possono  essere mandati via mail al destinatario...


I miei puntini mi sono venuti spontanei proprio perchè il dettaglio che tu riporti è quello che mi ha lasciata più perplessa...
Minchia, manco Grey's Anatomy sul serio!!!


----------



## Homer (7 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Ciao ragazzi e ragazze... ho un piccolo problemino.
> *Sono fidanzata da tre anni con un ragazzo stupendo e a settembre dobbiamo sposarci. L'ho conosciuto ad un saggio di danza tre anni fa ed è stato amore a prima vista. Lui non mi fa mancare niente ed è pieno di attenzioni nei miei riguardi. Lo amo alla follia.*
> 
> Ma circa un mese fa ho conosciuto un'altro ragazzo, è un giovane medico, molto atletico, sempre sorridente, rassicurante. L'ho visto la prima volta quando accompagnavo una mia amica ad una visita. Ci siamo scambiati il numero perchè lui ha detto di volermi avvertire relativamente al ritiro degli esami della mia amica stessa, che abita tutt'ora all'estero...
> ...



Madonnaaaaaaaaa :facepalm::facepalm:

Le premesse per un matrimonio felice ci sono tutte :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Dejaneera (7 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> I miei puntini mi sono venuti spontanei proprio perchè il dettaglio che tu riporti è quello che mi ha lasciata più perplessa...
> Minchia, manco Grey's Anatomy sul serio!!!


Macchè Grey's Anatomy... adesso provo a chiamare la mia amica per capire se lei mi nasconde qualcosa...


----------



## Ultimo (7 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Ciao ragazzi e ragazze... ho un piccolo problemino.
> Sono fidanzata da tre anni con un ragazzo stupendo e a settembre dobbiamo sposarci. L'ho conosciuto ad un saggio di danza tre anni fa ed è stato amore a prima vista. Lui non mi fa mancare niente ed è pieno di attenzioni nei miei riguardi. Lo amo alla follia.
> 
> Ma circa un mese fa ho conosciuto un'altro ragazzo, è un giovane medico, molto atletico, sempre sorridente, rassicurante. L'ho visto la prima volta quando accompagnavo una mia amica ad una visita. Ci siamo scambiati il numero perchè lui ha detto di volermi avvertire relativamente al ritiro degli esami della mia amica stessa, che abita tutt'ora all'estero...
> ...


Se è vero che ami il tuo fidanzato sai che devi fare? Gli parli guardandolo negli occhi e gli dici esattamente quello che hai scritto a noi. Aggiungendo che, il fidanzamento tra te e lui è finito, che hai bisogno di vivere esperienze, di conoscere uomini diversi, di vivere la tua vita e cominciare a conoscerti bene prima di impegnarti in una relazione che non comprende guardare un cappuccino con il cuore disegnato nel cacao.


----------



## Nicka (7 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Macchè Grey's Anatomy... adesso provo a chiamare la mia amica per capire se lei mi nasconde qualcosa...


E che cosa deve nascondere la tua amica!?


----------



## Dejaneera (7 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> E che cosa deve nascondere la tua amica!?


Boh, non lo so, lui sembra sapere troppe cose su di me e lei è l'unico minimo collegamento


----------



## Lorella (7 Marzo 2015)

Ciao Dejaneera, benvenuta in questo luogo di perdizione!!!!  I dottori belli, giovani ed aitanti che ci provano con le fanciulle prossime sposine andrebbero spediti in Africa a fare un po di sano volontariato con i piedi per terra.....mentre le future sposine come te dovrebbero avere la testa solo per i preparativi dell'imminente matrimonio. Mentre qui qualcosa non mi torna. Una donna che sta per sposarsi....che reagisce così di fronte ad un corteggiamento...non lo trovi quanto meno strano? Dici di amare il tuo fidanzato, ma lo ami sul serio o credi di amarlo semplicemente perchè ti sei innamorata dell'idea del matrimonio e della famiglia? Rifletti bene, cara, perchè sei ancora in tempo. Stai per impegnarti con una persona promettendogli fedeltà, fra le altre cose....e dalla descrizione che ne fai, pare che il tuo sia un ragazzo d'oro. Intendiamoci, non c'è niente di male nel sentirsi lusingata dalle attenzioni di un altro uomo, però di lì a tradire, se ne sei fortemente attratta, il passo è brevissimo, considerando che il bel dottore non molla l'osso. Perciò lascia stare l'acquisto della casa, per il momento, chiarisciti ben bene le idee. Che un matrimonio fallito non è proprio una passeggiata. Auguri per la tua vita, a prescindere da quello che farai


----------



## spleen (7 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Cavolo, cavolo, cavolo!!!
> *Io non voglio tradire.* Non mi alzo la mattina e dico a me stessa che voglio andare con quello o con quell'altro!!!
> Non mi è MAI successo!!!
> E che questo personaggio mi manda fuori di testa. Non lo vedo come un tipo di cui mi potrei innamorare o altro. Sarà anche bello, ma ce ne sono tanti altri!!! Scavando dentro me stessa vedo che mi voglio sposare e la vita con il mio fidanzato va alla grande, in tutti i campi. Questo tizio mi sembra più una *sfida intellettuale* che mi da sui nervi


Perchè allora sei qui, se sei così sicura di te stessa?
Cosa significa per te "sfida intellettuale? A parte la bellezza cosa ti attrae di sto tipo?
Non hai ancora risposto alla domanda sull'età, quanti anni avete?
Ciao


----------



## Lorella (7 Marzo 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Perchè allora sei qui, se sei così sicura di te stessa?
> Cosa significa per te "sfida intellettuale? A parte la bellezza cosa ti attrae di sto tipo?
> Non hai ancora risposto alla domanda sull'età, quanti anni avete?
> Ciao


Credo che lei abbia 30 anni, lui 33


----------



## spleen (7 Marzo 2015)

Lorella ha detto:


> Credo che lei abbia 30 anni, lui 33


Ops.... grazie.


----------



## Dejaneera (7 Marzo 2015)

Lorella ha detto:


> Ciao Dejaneera, benvenuta in questo luogo di perdizione!!!!  I dottori belli, giovani ed aitanti che ci provano con le fanciulle prossime sposine andrebbero spediti in Africa a fare un po di sano volontariato con i piedi per terra.....mentre le future sposine come te dovrebbero avere la testa solo per i preparativi dell'imminente matrimonio. Mentre qui qualcosa non mi torna. Una donna che sta per sposarsi....che reagisce così di fronte ad un corteggiamento...non lo trovi quanto meno strano? Dici di amare il tuo fidanzato, ma lo ami sul serio o credi di amarlo semplicemente perchè ti sei innamorata dell'idea del matrimonio e della famiglia? Rifletti bene, cara, perchè sei ancora in tempo. Stai per impegnarti con una persona promettendogli fedeltà, fra le altre cose....e dalla descrizione che ne fai, pare che il tuo sia un ragazzo d'oro. Intendiamoci, non c'è niente di male nel sentirsi lusingata dalle attenzioni di un altro uomo, però di lì a tradire, se ne sei fortemente attratta, il passo è brevissimo, considerando che il bel dottore non molla l'osso. Perciò lascia stare l'acquisto della casa, per il momento, chiarisciti ben bene le idee. Che un matrimonio fallito non è proprio una passeggiata. Auguri per la tua vita, a prescindere da quello che farai


Ciao e grazie ma lui non mi corteggia, mi ha solo fatto portare un cappuccino in sala d'aspetto!!! I suoi messaggi non sono di certo accattivanti, mi dice solo delle assurdità che mi fanno ridere. Mi considera come un'amica e non ci siamo mai sentiti al telefono se non visti due sole volte in ambulatorio, la prima volta con la mia amica, la seconda per il ritiro delle analisi.
Forse non sono abituata ad essere corteggiata, sono sempre sulle mie, e mi sono fatta un enorme film in testa.
Non sono innamorata dell'idea del matrimonio, ma del mio uomo e di nessun altro. 
Che cosa dovrei dirgli "Guarda che c'è un tizio sconosciuto che mi piace fisicamente?". A quante di noi è mai capitato? Forse a tutto, questo non significa che io vibri dalla voglia di tradire, tutt'altro.

Poi c'è l'atteggiamento strano della mia amica, la sua paziente che vive all'estero. Anche lei è fidanzata ma sotto sotto mi nasconde qualcosa di strano, ho quasi litigato con lei al telefono appena due minuti fa, non mi aveva mai detto una cosa del genere, mi sono sentita offesa e derisa.
Con lei parlo di tutto, abbiamo già fatto i nostri commenti su questo ragazzo ma nulla di più. Prima le ho detto che lui mi ha invitata alla lezione di questo pomeriggio, lei si è messa a ridere e mi ha detto una cosa bruttissima:
"Pensi che un tipo come lui andrebbe mai a letto con una come te? Lui che è un medico stimato ed una persona in vista, e tu che invece lavori part time in un negozio di telefonia?"
Sono rimasta senza parole, io le ho detto che lui è molto affascinante e anche lei lo ha detto, ma nulla sulle mie seppur remote fantasie. A mio modo di vedere loro due hanno una storia e io sono solo di mezzo e mi costruendo tutto un casino per una cazzo di lezione di aerobica di gruppo.


----------



## perplesso (7 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Ciao e grazie ma lui non mi corteggia, mi ha solo fatto portare un cappuccino in sala d'aspetto!!! I suoi messaggi non sono di certo accattivanti, mi dice solo delle assurdità che mi fanno ridere. Mi considera come un'amica e non ci siamo mai sentiti al telefono se non visti due sole volte in ambulatorio, la prima volta con la mia amica, la seconda per il ritiro delle analisi.
> Forse non sono abituata ad essere corteggiata, sono sempre sulle mie, e mi sono fatta un enorme film in testa.
> Non sono innamorata dell'idea del matrimonio, ma del mio uomo e di nessun altro.
> Che cosa dovrei dirgli "Guarda che c'è un tizio sconosciuto che mi piace fisicamente?". A quante di noi è mai capitato? Forse a tutto, questo non significa che io vibri dalla voglia di tradire, tutt'altro.
> ...


sì è così.   è la tua amica che si fa il bel dottore e ora ha paura che le porti via il ganzo.

e sì.  ti stai facendo un film in testa partendo da gesti di semplice gentilezza (il cappuccino) o dalla giovialità del carattere del soggetto.

capita di sentirsi lusingate dal corteggiamento di un uomo che per X motivi si trova attraente ed intrigante.

Ma se capita alla vigilia di un matrimonio,quantomeno dovresti riflettere meglio sul passo che stai per compiere.

Perchè ti capiterà ancora nella vita di infatuarti di qualcuno,soprattutto quando il legame di coppia,per mere ragioni inerziali,diventerà routinario.


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Ciao e grazie ma lui non mi corteggia, mi ha solo fatto portare un cappuccino in sala d'aspetto!!! I suoi messaggi non sono di certo accattivanti, mi dice solo delle assurdità che mi fanno ridere. Mi considera come un'amica e non ci siamo mai sentiti al telefono se non visti due sole volte in ambulatorio, la prima volta con la mia amica, la seconda per il ritiro delle analisi.
> Forse non sono abituata ad essere corteggiata, sono sempre sulle mie, e mi sono fatta un enorme film in testa.
> Non sono innamorata dell'idea del matrimonio, ma del mio uomo e di nessun altro.
> Che cosa dovrei dirgli "Guarda che c'è un tizio sconosciuto che mi piace fisicamente?". A quante di noi è mai capitato? Forse a tutto, questo non significa che io vibri dalla voglia di tradire, tutt'altro.
> ...


Non ti corteggia, ma tu a lui ci pensi e come dici tu ( forse) ti fai dei film. Il mio consiglio è di riflettere bene sul l'imminente matrimonio, si può anche rinviare per esser certi di non fare errori.


----------



## Nicka (7 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Prima le ho detto che lui mi ha invitata alla lezione di questo pomeriggio, lei si è messa a ridere e mi ha detto una cosa bruttissima:
> "Pensi che un tipo come lui andrebbe mai a letto con una come te? Lui che è un medico stimato ed una persona in vista, e tu che invece lavori part time in un negozio di telefonia?"
> Sono rimasta senza parole, io le ho detto che lui è molto affascinante e anche lei lo ha detto, ma nulla sulle mie seppur remote fantasie. A mio modo di vedere loro due hanno una storia e io sono solo di mezzo e mi costruendo tutto un casino per una cazzo di lezione di aerobica di gruppo.


Indubbiamente un'amica molto simpatica...complimenti!
Fossi in te me lo scoperei solo per darla in barba a lei...
Quanto mi fanno venire il nervoso certe tizie...


----------



## Lorella (7 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Ciao e grazie ma lui non mi corteggia, mi ha solo fatto portare un cappuccino in sala d'aspetto!!! I suoi messaggi non sono di certo accattivanti, mi dice solo delle assurdità che mi fanno ridere. Mi considera come un'amica e non ci siamo mai sentiti al telefono se non visti due sole volte in ambulatorio, la prima volta con la mia amica, la seconda per il ritiro delle analisi.
> Forse non sono abituata ad essere corteggiata, sono sempre sulle mie, e mi sono fatta un enorme film in testa.
> Non sono innamorata dell'idea del matrimonio, ma del mio uomo e di nessun altro.
> Che cosa dovrei dirgli "Guarda che c'è un tizio sconosciuto che mi piace fisicamente?". A quante di noi è mai capitato? Forse a tutto, questo non significa che io vibri dalla voglia di tradire, tutt'altro.
> ...


ah, beh allora sai che ti dico? Che una persona capace di fare un'affermazione di tale bassezza, non è certo degna della qualifica di amica. E' proprio una grandissima stronza. Che si faccia spedire le sue preziose analisi via mail. Se tu dal tuo canto sei sicura dei sentimenti per il tuo ragazzo, ma proprio sicurissima, manda a cagare il bel dottore che, fidati, ci sta provando.....uh, se ci sta provando. Ti ripeto, il fatto di essere lusingata per le attenzioni che ti sono state rivolte, è normale, ci mancherebbe, penso che a qualsiasi persona farebbe piacere. soprattutto a chi non è "abituato" come te. Però la realtà è che stai per fare un passo importante, che coinvolge due vite....e che  merita tutta la convinzione di questo mondo


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Indubbiamente un'amica molto simpatica...complimenti!
> Fossi in te me lo scoperei solo per darla in barba a lei...
> Quanto mi fanno venire il nervoso certe tizie...


Non ci mettere il carico da 11  magari sono in competizione  Io lascerei perdere il bel dottorino. Una mia amica lascio' il fidanzato quasi decennale per un bel dottore e si sposarono dopo un anno:singleeye: separazione al secondo anno :singleeye: e lei ancora rimpiange il fidanzato,storico che nel frattempo si è sposato


----------



## Brunetta (7 Marzo 2015)

Concordo con Perplesso e Lorella.
Ci sono ambienti in cui si possono conoscere molte persone dell'altro sesso e chi fa il simpatico è il tipo che si sente al supermercato del sesso.


----------



## Eratò (7 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> In effetti qualcosa di strano c'è. E' stato lui ad insistere affinchè la mia amica firmasse il modello di delega per non inviare le analisi tramite mail. Le ha detto che non poteva farlo se lei non aveva una casella di posta certificata.
> *A che gioco sta giocando?*


Questo non lo so.Può essere che abbia percepito di piacerti e lo lusinghi la situazione,che sia un narciso e lo faccia con tutte oppure che gli piaccia giocare al gatto con il topo.Sicuramente è poco professionale...non si scherza con le pazienti o le amiche delle pazienti nel contesto di una struttura pubblica e non si offrono cappucini in un ambulatorio ospedaliero con pazienti fuori che aspettano....


----------



## spleen (7 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Boh, non lo so, lui sembra sapere troppe cose su di me e lei è l'unico minimo collegamento





Dejaneera ha detto:


> Ciao e grazie ma lui non mi corteggia, mi ha solo fatto portare un cappuccino in sala d'aspetto!!! I suoi messaggi non sono di certo accattivanti, mi dice solo delle assurdità che mi fanno ridere. Mi considera come un'amica e non ci siamo mai sentiti al telefono se non visti due sole volte in ambulatorio, la prima volta con la mia amica, la seconda per il ritiro delle analisi.
> Forse non sono abituata ad essere corteggiata, sono sempre sulle mie, e mi sono fatta un enorme film in testa.
> Non sono innamorata dell'idea del matrimonio, ma del mio uomo e di nessun altro.
> Che cosa dovrei dirgli "Guarda che c'è un tizio sconosciuto che mi piace fisicamente?". A quante di noi è mai capitato? Forse a tutto, questo non significa che io vibri dalla voglia di tradire, tutt'altro.
> ...


Puzza di trappolone.


----------



## Eratò (7 Marzo 2015)

Lorella ha detto:


> ah, beh allora sai che ti dico? Che una persona capace di fare un'affermazione di tale bassezza, non è certo degna della qualifica di amica. E' proprio una grandissima stronza. Che si faccia spedire le sue preziose analisi via mail. Se tu dal tuo canto sei sicura dei sentimenti per il tuo ragazzo, ma proprio sicurissima, manda a cagare il bel dottore che, fidati, ci sta provando.....uh, se ci sta provando. Ti ripeto, il fatto di essere lusingata per le attenzioni che ti sono state rivolte, è normale, ci mancherebbe, penso che a qualsiasi persona farebbe piacere. soprattutto a chi non è "abituato" come te. Però la realtà è che stai per fare un passo importante, che coinvolge due vite....e che  merita tutta la convinzione di questo mondo


Ma perchè se fosse sicurissima dei sentimenti del fidanzato?Perché se non lo fosse le consigliesti di conoscere uno che la tratta da scemina e che le consiglia di fare movimento?


----------



## perplesso (7 Marzo 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Questo non lo so.Può essere che abbia percepito di piacerti e lo lusinghi la situazione,che sia un narciso e lo faccia con tutte oppure che gli piaccia giocare al gatto con il topo.Sicuramente è poco professionale...non si scherza con le pazienti o le amiche delle pazienti nel contesto di una struttura pubblica e non si offrono cappucini in un ambulatorio ospedaliero con pazienti fuori che aspettano....


Ormai ne abbiamo lette talmente tante sui dottori che viene da pensare veramente che abbiamo una classe medica laureata alla facoltà di Medicina di Hollywood Alta.

sto tizio al 99% si fa l'amica stronza della nostra nuova amica e ora prova a vedere se riesce a beccare l'accoppiata.


----------



## Nicka (7 Marzo 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non ci mettere il carico da 11  magari sono in competizione  Io lascerei perdere il bel dottorino. Una mia amica lascio' il fidanzato quasi decennale per un bel dottore e si sposarono dopo un anno:singleeye: separazione al secondo anno :singleeye: e lei ancora rimpiange il fidanzato,storico che nel frattempo si è sposato


:rotfl:

Ne conosco un paio così pure io!!! 

Comunque non ci metto il carico da 11...porca miseria, io della mia storia non ho mai parlato con tutta la gente che conosco. Ma ricordo che all'epoca una simpatica amica mi ha detto qualcosa di simile proprio riferita al tizio famoso (il mio ex-amante). Lei sapeva che mi piaceva, ma non sapeva ancora che avevamo iniziato la storia...
Quanto mi ha fatto girare le balle...tutto perchè ci voleva provare lei...che nervi!!!
Ovviamente ci ha provato... Ovviamente gli è andata fatta buca...


----------



## Eratò (7 Marzo 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> Ormai ne abbiamo lette talmente tante sui dottori che viene da pensare veramente che abbiamo una classe medica laureata alla facoltà di Medicina di Hollywood Alta.
> 
> sto tizio al 99% si fa l'amica stronza della nostra nuova amica e ora prova a vedere se riesce a beccare l'accoppiata.


Solo che quelli furbi non mischiano professione e sesso.Le storie se le fanno fuori dal ospedale


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> Ne conosco un paio così pure io!!!
> 
> ...


comunque questa amica ci sta storia delle analisi è poco schietta, la terrei un po' a distanza


----------



## Dalida (7 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Ciao e grazie ma lui non mi corteggia, mi ha solo fatto portare un cappuccino in sala d'aspetto!!! I suoi messaggi non sono di certo accattivanti, mi dice solo delle assurdità che mi fanno ridere. Mi considera come un'amica e non ci siamo mai sentiti al telefono se non visti due sole volte in ambulatorio, la prima volta con la mia amica, la seconda per il ritiro delle analisi.
> Forse non sono abituata ad essere corteggiata, sono sempre sulle mie, e mi sono fatta un enorme film in testa.
> Non sono innamorata dell'idea del matrimonio, ma del mio uomo e di nessun altro.
> Che cosa dovrei dirgli "Guarda che c'è un tizio sconosciuto che mi piace fisicamente?". A quante di noi è mai capitato? Forse a tutto, questo non significa che io vibri dalla voglia di tradire, tutt'altro.
> ...


ciao dejaneera e benvenuta.
messa così la cosa assume un tono un po' diverso.
se hai motivi fondati per sospettare che tra questo languido dottor zivago e la tua amica ci sia una storia è facile che tu ti stia facendo qualche castello in aria.
ciò non toglie che è bastato un cappuccino e qualche moina per andare in fibrillazione per un altro.
fossi in te penserei a questo, poiché è normale pensare "che figo" davanti ad un figo.
meno normale è farsi queste seghe mentali per il suddetto figo, soprattutto a pochi mese dalle nozze.
del tu compagno parli in tono un po' formale.


----------



## Eratò (7 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> Ne conosco un paio così pure io!!!
> 
> ...


E tutto questo in riferimento ad uno già  fidanzato con un'altra?Ammazza....


----------



## Nicka (7 Marzo 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> E tutto questo in riferimento ad uno già  fidanzato con un'altra?Ammazza....


Eh...il tizio era decisamente bellino e piaceva a parecchie...


----------



## Eratò (7 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Eh...il tizio era decisamente bellino e piaceva a parecchie...


Povera fidanzata...Quella dormiva sonni sereni e invece...


----------



## Nicka (7 Marzo 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Povera fidanzata...Quella dormiva sonni sereni e invece...


E invece mille gattine pelosine sfrecciavano avanti e indietro sotto la finestra!!!


----------



## Eratò (7 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> E invece mille gattine pelosine sfrecciavano avanti e indietro sotto la finestra!!!


Miaaaaaaaoooooooo!


----------



## Dejaneera (7 Marzo 2015)

I vostri messaggi mettono in luce la mia assoluta confusione.
Lui di sicuro ha un sacco di tipe dietro, sicuramente anche la mia amica. Io potrei essere un ripiego od una ruota di scorta, oppure niente.
Ammetto di essermi fatta trascinare dalla fantasia immaginando non so cosa, ma senza mancare di rispetto al mio ragazzo, che non c'entra nulla di nulla.
E' solo una mia follia momentanea che non sopravviverà alla primavera.

Ho deciso comunque che questo pomeriggio andrò in palestra alla lezione. In fondo non sto uscendo con lui o cosa, nè lui mi ha fatto alcuna minima proposta, nè io mai l'accetterei.

Vado scioccamente a rifarmi un po' gli occhi, anche se in giro ci sono molti ragazzi più belli di lui. Poi passerò la serata con il mio fidanzato ed i nostri amici, e mi divertirò come sempre.

Non penso che una donna che legga un romanzo erotico o sia felice per una piccola attenzione ricevuta possa essere giudicata come una traditrice.

Forse dopo stasera non mi farò più sentire e ci riderò su.

Ciaoooooooo e grazie siete simpaticissimi


----------



## Uhlalá (7 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> I vostri messaggi mettono in luce la mia assoluta confusione.
> Lui di sicuro ha un sacco di tipe dietro, sicuramente anche la mia amica. Io potrei essere un ripiego od una ruota di scorta, oppure niente.
> Ammetto di essermi fatta trascinare dalla fantasia immaginando non so cosa, ma senza mancare di rispetto al mio ragazzo, che non c'entra nulla di nulla.
> E' solo una mia follia momentanea che non sopravviverà alla primavera.
> ...


....uhm......ci vai alla lezione giusto per flirtare....occhio che sei in zona pericolo....

a me il dottore in tutina da aerobica mi farebbe passare ogni fantasia lussuriosa....

...il dottor Aerobica:rotfl:


----------



## Lorella (7 Marzo 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma perchè se fosse sicurissima dei sentimenti del fidanzato?Perché se non lo fosse le consigliesti di conoscere uno che la tratta da scemina e che le consiglia di fare movimento?


No, Eratò, se lei non fosse sicura le direi semplicemente di non sposarlo! Dopodichè poichè ha 30 anni e non 3, è liberissima di conoscere chi le pare.......dottori, avvocati, ingegneri o chicchesia!


----------



## zadig (7 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Ciao ragazzi e ragazze... ho un piccolo problemino.


non è un problemino, ma un problemone. E ce l'hai nella capoccia.
Aripijate.


----------



## Eratò (7 Marzo 2015)

Lorella ha detto:


> No, Eratò, se lei non fosse sicura le direi semplicemente di non sposarlo! Dopodichè poichè ha 30 anni e non 3, è liberissima di conoscere chi le pare.......dottori, avvocati, ingegneri o chicchesia!


Forse non mi son fatta capire...Io,al posto del amica nostra,non avrei nessuna voglia di approfondire la conoscenza con uno che già mi tratta da sciocchina.Poi non mi trovo d'accordo neanche sul essere sicurissima sui sentimenti del fidanzato.Sicurissimi non si può  mai essere di niente...Si costruisce sempre prendendo sempre anche un certo tipo di rischio ma essendo convinti della proprie scelte e se la Dejaneera non lo è non lo dovrebbe fare.


----------



## ipazia (7 Marzo 2015)

Quello che più colpisce me..è tutta la sicurezza della tassonomia che ti sei fatta Dejaneera.

Benvenuta 

Tutte queste categorizzazioni ordinanti... 
Il ragazzo: è l'amore e tutto il resto.
Il dottorino: una piacevolezza, follia momentanea.
Bam. Fatto. Risolto. 

Se fossi così sicura, non ti porresti  i dubbi che ti poni. E non saresti venuta a cercare confronto su un forum che parla di tradimento

E non ci vedo niente di male. Anzi. Io penso che i dubbi debbano essere ascoltati ed esposti. 
E anche io, come Sbriciolata, indagherei questa cosa col dottorino.

Che se ti è capitata sulla via, è perchè un significato per te ce l'ha. Se no il dottorino neanche l'avresti visto.

Non rinchiuderti nelle sicurezze, a cosa ti serve? 

Prova a scoprirti, e a capire di cosa ti parla questa cosa del dottorino (non lui in quanto lui eh...ma lui in quanto imprevisto che ti capita sotto lo sguardo e ti mette in discussione con te stessa). 
Penso sia un'occasione per conoscerti meglio. Che non vuol dire scopaci, ma non vuol dire neanche non scoparci. 

Vuol dire ascoltati. Attentamente. Nel tuo desiderare. E scopriti. Ai tuoi occhi.


----------



## Eratò (7 Marzo 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> ....uhm......ci vai alla lezione giusto per flirtare....occhio che sei in zona pericolo....
> 
> a me il dottore in _tutina da aerobica_ mi farebbe passare ogni fantasia lussuriosa....
> 
> ...il dottor Aerobica:rotfl:


ehmmm...speriamo non sia troppo stretta...
del resto:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Trinità (7 Marzo 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non ci mettere il carico da 11  magari sono in competizione  Io lascerei perdere il bel dottorino. Una mia amica lascio' il fidanzato quasi decennale per un bel dottore e si sposarono dopo un anno:singleeye: separazione al secondo anno :singleeye: e lei ancora rimpiange il fidanzato,storico che nel frattempo si è sposato


Ma va?


----------



## spleen (8 Marzo 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Quello che più colpisce me..è tutta la sicurezza della tassonomia che ti sei fatta Dejaneera.
> 
> Benvenuta
> 
> ...


Ecco! Io lo volevo scrivere così...
ma non sono capace. 
Brava.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Marzo 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Ecco! Io lo volevo scrivere così...
> ma non sono capace.
> Brava.


Ipazia la quoto anche quando non entro nel forum.
Io mi farei qualche domanda sul ragazzo perfetto. Accade di percepire qualcosa che non va e di volerlo ignorare ma poi si dà spazio a qualche playboy della mutua.


----------



## ipazia (8 Marzo 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Ecco! Io lo volevo scrivere così...
> ma non sono capace.
> Brava.


grazie

Pensa che a me piace un sacco come e quello che scrivi tu!!


----------



## ipazia (8 Marzo 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ipazia la quoto anche quando non entro nel forum.
> Io mi farei qualche domanda sul ragazzo perfetto. *Accade di percepire qualcosa che non va e di volerlo ignorare ma poi si dà spazio a qualche playboy della mutua*.


ciao!!!!

:abbraccio:

esatto!

E se non è un qualche playboy della mutua, si finisce per trovarsi in situazioni da cui uscire non è più così semplice!!


----------



## Dejaneera (8 Marzo 2015)

Ieri sono andata alla lezione di Body Balance e sapete cosa è successo?

NIEEENTTEEEEEEEEEEE!!!

E mi sono trovata abbastanza male in quanto è un covo di oche e di vipere. C'erano 15 donne e tre uomini. Lui era tranquillo e sorridente come sempre, all'inizio mi ha salutata affettuosamente ringraziandomi per essere venuta, poi è cominciata questa lezione (molto faticosa ma divertente) dove lui non mi ha degnata di uno sguardo e passava accanto a me senza guardarmi, dedicandosi alle altre donne del gruppo che sbavavano per lui, anzi si dedicava più agli uomini che alle donne.
Alla fine siamo rientrate nello spogliatoio dove tutte si lanciavano in commenti osceni su di lui e su cosa gli avrebbero voluto fare, specialmente una, una cavolo di stangona di due metri che crede di essere molto figa, ma non lo è per niente. Io stavo in silenzio a cambiarmi in quanto non conoscevo il gruppo che mi sembrava molto affiatato. Ad un certo punto una tizia, che le avrei cavato gli occhi e strappato la lingua dal primo momento in cui l'ho vista, ha detto una frase abbastanza particolare:
- Lui è un buddha di marmo, sappiamo che è inutile andargli dietro perchè è sempre solo ed al massimo si dedica alle sue pazienti extracomunitarie.
Mi è sembrato che lo dicesse in un tono abbastanza stizzito e la frase non mi è piaciuta per niente... poi si è rivolta verso me ed un'altra ed ha ripetuto...
- E' un buddha di marmo, è inutile che siate venute qui!!!
Sono rimasta allibita e non ho saputo cosa rispondere, ho fatto un sorrisetto da scema e probabilmente sono arrossita come un pomodoro. Non mi sono mai sentita idiota come ieri.
Poi sono uscita dallo spogliatoio e queste oche stavano tutte attorno a lui al centro della sala a chiedergli le cazzate più assurde, tipo ti chiamo domani se mi fanno male i muscoli etc...
Sarei voluta avvicinarmi ma non me la sono sentita, e dopo essere stata un minuto a distanza ho alzato i tacchi e me ne sono andata salutando.
E lui? Lui mi ha salutato svogliatamente e distrattamente, "Ciao Dejaneera" senza quasi neanche guardarmi. Probabilmente era più interessato ad ascoltare le cazzate che uscivano dalle labbra rifatte di una donna che poteva essere anche mia madre.

Non farò mai più l'errore di contattarlo tramite whatsapp e non andrò mai più alle sue lezioni. Che la mia amica prenda un aereo e si venga a prendere le analisi da sola.
Basta così, ho fatto e detto anche troppo, quella di ieri è stata la mia grande trasgressione di una vita!!!


----------



## lahcen.lfarsi (8 Marzo 2015)

Il tuo problema e che nn ti sei mai innamorata del tuo vero fidanzato e ti sei messa con lui solo perche come hai detto tu "e stupendo", tu cerchi solo la bellezza e nn l'amore. E ora devi avere almeno la dignita di ammettere il tuo tradimento e annullare il vostro matrimonio, perche e ovvio che tu non provi nulla per il tipo che stai per sposare, sei solo una superficiale a cui nn interessa il cuore ma vuole solo la bellezza e il fisico


----------



## ipazia (8 Marzo 2015)

lahcen.lfarsi ha detto:


> Il tuo problema e che nn ti sei mai innamorata del tuo vero fidanzato e ti sei messa con lui solo perche come hai detto tu "e stupendo", tu cerchi solo la bellezza e nn l'amore. E ora devi avere almeno la dignita di ammettere il tuo tradimento e annullare il vostro matrimonio, perche e ovvio che tu non provi nulla per il tipo che stai per sposare, sei solo una superficiale a cui nn interessa il cuore ma vuole solo la bellezza e il fisico



e sti cazzi!!!

benvenuto/a(?) 

Ma quante certezze che avete tutti oh!! Dipende dall'alimentazione o cosa??


----------



## ipazia (8 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Ieri sono andata alla lezione di Body Balance e sapete cosa è successo?
> 
> NIEEENTTEEEEEEEEEEE!!!
> 
> ...


Ma  tutto questo fastidio, da dove viene?

E perchè ti sei sentita idiota?


----------



## lahcen.lfarsi (8 Marzo 2015)

Io so dipendente dal nn farmi i cavoli miei, e so un uomo e te?


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Marzo 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> e sti cazzi!!!
> 
> benvenuto/a(?)
> 
> Ma quante certezze che avete tutti oh!! Dipende dall'alimentazione o cosa??


:rotfl:Ti adoro :bacio:


----------



## ipazia (8 Marzo 2015)

lahcen.lfarsi ha detto:


> Io so dipendente dal nn farmi i cavoli miei, e so un uomo e te?


uff.....speravo nella divinazione

io no.

e come mai sei qui?


----------



## ipazia (8 Marzo 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl:Ti adoro :bacio:


ciao :bacio:


----------



## Nicka (8 Marzo 2015)

Si aprono le scommesse sulla probabilità che sia l'inizio di un romanzo di bassissima lega...
Scommettiamo in una scopata torridissima in sauna alla terza lezione di body balance?!
Lei si sente idiota, lui non degna le tizie, le tizie che gli muoiono dietro, lui che invece offre il cappuccino a lei, lei che però sta per sposarsi...

Io ci conto!!


----------



## lahcen.lfarsi (8 Marzo 2015)

Sono qui per conoscere gente nuova e dire cio che penso dei loro problemi e cercare di aiutarli


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Si aprono le scommesse sulla probabilità che sia l'inizio di un romanzo di bassissima lega...
> Scommettiamo in una scopata torridissima in sauna alla terza lezione di body balance?!
> Lei si sente idiota, lui non degna le tizie, le tizie che gli muoiono dietro, lui che invece offre il cappuccino a lei, lei che però sta per sposarsi...
> 
> Io ci conto!!


Ma no dai con ieri la fissa dovrebbe esser passata, di regola :singleeye:


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Marzo 2015)

lahcen.lfarsi ha detto:


> Sono qui per conoscere gente nuova e dire cio che penso dei loro problemi e cercare di aiutarli


Benvenuto mentre tu non hai problemi da risolvere ? Che c... Ops fortuna


----------



## Dejaneera (8 Marzo 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma  tutto questo fastidio, da dove viene?
> 
> E perchè ti sei sentita idiota?


Mi sono sentita infastidita e mi sono sentita idiota. Mi sono sentita idiota e mi sono infastidita. Me la sono presa con me stessa perchè pensavo che mi desse più attenzioni, lo ammetto, ecco tutto.


----------



## ipazia (8 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Si aprono le scommesse sulla probabilità che sia l'inizio di un romanzo di bassissima lega...
> Scommettiamo in una scopata torridissima in sauna alla terza lezione di body balance?!
> Lei si sente idiota, lui non degna le tizie, le tizie che gli muoiono dietro, lui che invece offre il cappuccino a lei, lei che però sta per sposarsi...
> 
> Io ci conto!!


sei terribile!!


----------



## lahcen.lfarsi (8 Marzo 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Benvenuto mentre tu non hai problemi da risolvere ? Che c... Ops fortuna [emoji14]


Non posso negare che ho dei problemi che mi rendono sempre piu perplesso, e che nessuno mi ha dato una risposta, ma nn so come iniziare una discussione perche mi sono iscritto solo alle 16.00 di oggi


----------



## ipazia (8 Marzo 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma no dai con ieri la fissa dovrebbe esser passata, di regola :singleeye:



Però potrebbe cadere nell'inganno di andare in sfida per recuperare la dignità lesa nel covo di vipere!!!

(in cui il dottorino l'ha invitata:mexican

Seriamente...

io continuo a pensare che questa cosa del dottorino, se archiviata nell'agito col dottorino, debba comunque essere presa in considerazione...e guardata bene.

Cioè...in fondo il dottorino l'ha visto. E, per quel poco che so di matrimoni e affini, la testa dovrebbe essere da tutt'altra parte che ai dottorini. 

Non credo che la questione stia in questo dottorino specifico..quanto alla situazione generale. Ed è su quella che io rifletterei.

No?


----------



## Dejaneera (8 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Si aprono le scommesse sulla probabilità che sia l'inizio di un romanzo di bassissima lega...
> Scommettiamo in una scopata torridissima in sauna alla terza lezione di body balance?!
> Lei si sente idiota, lui non degna le tizie, le tizie che gli muoiono dietro, lui che invece offre il cappuccino a lei, lei che però sta per sposarsi...
> 
> Io ci conto!!


Purtroppo in questo periodo mi sono sentita molto annoiata e ho iniziato a leggere romanzetti... e uno me lo sono fatto nella mia testa.
Lui le tizie le degna e tanto, probabilmente chissà quanti cappuccini o cioccolatini ha offerto a destra e a manca. La tizia che ha detto che era un buddha di marmo sicuramente è stata respinta e adesso parla così. 
Ho chiamato nuovamente la mia amica raccontandole la lezione, ma lei è rimasta indifferente, come se avesse qualcosa da nascondere e ha cambiato argomento. Mi nascondono entrambi qualcosa. 

P.S.: Non sono il genere di donna che va a fare sesso nelle saune, anche se purtroppo ci ho pensato, ma solo pensato.


----------



## lolapal (8 Marzo 2015)

lahcen.lfarsi ha detto:


> Non posso negare che ho dei problemi che mi rendono sempre piu perplesso, e che nessuno mi ha dato una risposta, ma nn so come iniziare una discussione perche mi sono iscritto solo alle 16.00 di oggi


Benvenuto. 
Se vai all'indice del Confessionale, in alto a sinistra c'è un pulsante blu che dice "Inizia nuova discussione", clicca lì e scrivi...


----------



## perplesso (8 Marzo 2015)

lahcen.lfarsi ha detto:


> Non posso negare che ho dei problemi che mi rendono sempre piu perplesso, e che nessuno mi ha dato una risposta, ma nn so come iniziare una discussione perche mi sono iscritto solo alle 16.00 di oggi


nel senso che non sai come si apre un 3d o non sai come iniziare il discorso?


----------



## ipazia (8 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Mi sono sentita infastidita e mi sono sentita idiota. Mi sono sentita idiota e mi sono infastidita. Me la sono presa con me stessa perchè pensavo che mi desse più attenzioni, lo ammetto, ecco tutto.


Ma non c'è niente di male sai. Se ti aspettavi qualcosa, è ovvio che nel momento in cui le tue aspettative non vengono soddisfatte tu ti senta frustrata. Io lo trovo normalissimo.

Ma perchè volevi più attenzioni?

E ancora non capisco il sentirti idiota. E il fastidio. 

Prova a spiegare dai


----------



## lolapal (8 Marzo 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Però potrebbe cadere nell'inganno di andare in sfida per recuperare la dignità lesa nel covo di vipere!!!
> 
> (in cui il dottorino l'ha invitata:mexican
> 
> ...


Quoto. A ragion veduta: dottorino = bagnino...


----------



## ipazia (8 Marzo 2015)

lahcen.lfarsi ha detto:


> Non posso negare che ho dei problemi che mi rendono sempre piu perplesso, e che nessuno mi ha dato una risposta, ma nn so come iniziare una discussione perche mi sono iscritto solo alle 16.00 di oggi


fai come ti ha detto lola e scrivi..

(niente sfera quindi....:incazzato


----------



## perplesso (8 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Purtroppo in questo periodo mi sono sentita molto annoiata e ho iniziato a leggere romanzetti... e uno me lo sono fatto nella mia testa.
> Lui le tizie le degna e tanto, probabilmente chissà quanti cappuccini o cioccolatini ha offerto a destra e a manca. La tizia che ha detto che era un buddha di marmo sicuramente è stata respinta e adesso parla così.
> Ho chiamato nuovamente la mia amica raccontandole la lezione, ma lei è rimasta indifferente, come se avesse qualcosa da nascondere e ha cambiato argomento. Mi nascondono entrambi qualcosa.
> 
> P.S.: Non sono il genere di donna che va a fare sesso nelle saune, anche se purtroppo ci ho pensato, ma solo pensato.


la tua amica ti nasconde semplicemente che col Buddha di marmo c'è andata.   magari non in sauna.

Non sarai il tipo di donna che si va nelle saune,ma hai l'ormone che ti galleggia a metà pupilla.
e non ci venire a dire che col fidanzato va tutto bene,perchè palesemente non è così


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Marzo 2015)

lahcen.lfarsi ha detto:


> Non posso negare che ho dei problemi che mi rendono sempre piu perplesso, e che nessuno mi ha dato una risposta, ma nn so come iniziare una discussione perche mi sono iscritto solo alle 16.00 di oggi


Se vuoi parlarmi di te vai sulla sezione Confessionale e apri un 3D ... Puoi anche scrivere qui comunque


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Marzo 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Però potrebbe cadere nell'inganno di andare in sfida per recuperare la dignità lesa nel covo di vipere!!!
> 
> (in cui il dottorino l'ha invitata:mexican
> 
> ...


Si, infatti il dottorino èsolo il sassolino, tocca cavarsi sta scarpa e vedere se  c'è altro che infastidisce il cammino


----------



## Dejaneera (8 Marzo 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma non c'è niente di male sai. Se ti aspettavi qualcosa, è ovvio che nel momento in cui le tue aspettative non vengono soddisfatte tu ti senta frustrata. Io lo trovo normalissimo.
> 
> Ma perchè volevi più attenzioni?
> 
> ...


 Provo fastidio verso me stessa perchè provo una sensazione non comune, una forte attrazione verso un uomo che non è il mio fidanzato. Questo mi fa sentire in colpa ed andare in bestia, come se lo avessi già tradito, anche se l'ho fatto solo con il pensiero. Mi sono incazzata sul serio perchè sembrava che tutte quelle donne sapessero che io ero andata lì per lui e non per la lezione. Forse non sono migliore di loro.


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Purtroppo in questo periodo mi sono sentita molto annoiata e ho iniziato a leggere romanzetti... e uno me lo sono fatto nella mia testa.
> Lui le tizie le degna e tanto, probabilmente chissà quanti cappuccini o cioccolatini ha offerto a destra e a manca. La tizia che ha detto che era un buddha di marmo sicuramente è stata respinta e adesso parla così.
> Ho chiamato nuovamente la mia amica raccontandole la lezione, ma lei è rimasta indifferente, come se avesse qualcosa da nascondere e ha cambiato argomento. Mi nascondono entrambi qualcosa.
> 
> P.S.: Non sono il genere di donna che va a fare sesso nelle saune, anche se purtroppo ci ho pensato, ma solo pensato.


Ma non è il giovin dottore il problema semmai lo stimolo fantasioso che ti ha scatenato. A Pochi mesi dal matrimonio mi sembra  una cosa sulla quale riflettere.


----------



## ipazia (8 Marzo 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si, infatti il dottorino èsolo il sassolino, tocca cavarsi sta scarpa e vedere se  c'è altro che infastidisce il cammino


eh già...

e visto che c'è, caverei anche la calza io


----------



## ipazia (8 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Purtroppo in questo periodo mi sono sentita molto annoiata e ho iniziato a leggere romanzetti... e uno me lo sono fatto nella mia testa.
> Lui le tizie le degna e tanto, probabilmente chissà quanti cappuccini o cioccolatini ha offerto a destra e a manca. La tizia che ha detto che era un buddha di marmo sicuramente è stata respinta e adesso parla così.
> Ho chiamato nuovamente la mia amica raccontandole la lezione, ma lei è rimasta indifferente, come se avesse qualcosa da nascondere e ha cambiato argomento. Mi nascondono entrambi qualcosa.
> 
> P.S.: *Non sono il genere di donna che* va a fare sesso nelle saune, anche se purtroppo ci ho pensato, ma solo pensato.


e che genere di donna sei?


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Marzo 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> eh già...
> 
> e visto che c'è, caverei anche la calza io


Ovviamente


----------



## Dejaneera (8 Marzo 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> la tua amica ti nasconde semplicemente che col Buddha di marmo c'è andata.   magari non in sauna.
> 
> Non sarai il tipo di donna che si va nelle saune,ma hai l'ormone che ti galleggia a metà pupilla.
> e non ci venire a dire che col fidanzato va tutto bene,perchè palesemente non è così


Per anni non sono mai stata una ragazza molto "ormonale" e nemmeno adesso lo sono. E' vero, con il mio fidanzato è successo qualcosa di strano da quando di comune accordo abbiamo deciso di sposarci. Ero molto felice all'idea, ma è anche una cosa che un po' mi mette ansia...



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si, infatti il dottorino èsolo il sassolino, tocca cavarsi sta scarpa e vedere se  c'è altro che infastidisce il cammino


Non so ma penso di no, il dottore, che non è il mio dottore si intenda, è più come un macigno... se scomparisse lui non ci sarebbe niente nel nostro cammino. Ma è solo un'idea nella mia testa, sicuramente dicono che è un buddha di marmo perchè tutte ci provano ma lui se le sceglie accuratamente.
Trovo strano il comportamento della mia amica, la sua paziente. Ci conosciamo da diversi anni e lei è fidanzata... ma una cosa così poteva anche dirmela, io il suo fidanzato non lo conosco perchè sta all'estero con lei.


----------



## lolapal (8 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Mi sono sentita infastidita e mi sono sentita idiota. Mi sono sentita idiota e mi sono infastidita. Me la sono presa con me stessa perchè pensavo che mi desse più attenzioni, lo ammetto, ecco tutto.


Ti sei sentita infastidita perché hai capito che eri una delle gallinelle del pollaio e quindi ti sei sentita idiota perché pensavi di essere "speciale"; ti sei sentita idiota perché ci hai creduto e ti sei infastidita perché non hai capito...
Meglio leggere Anna Karenina, quella sì che è una bella storia d'amore...

Quello su cui riflettere è l'aspettativa delle attenzioni...

m.m.o.


----------



## Dejaneera (8 Marzo 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> e che genere di donna sei?


Una donna normale, con sogni, desideri, felicità e tristezza. Il fatto di aver scoperto questo lato di me non mi fa stare bene.



lolapal ha detto:


> Ti sei sentita infastidita perché hai capito che eri una delle gallinelle del pollaio e quindi ti sei sentita idiota perché pensavi di essere "speciale"; ti sei sentita idiota perché ci hai creduto e ti sei infastidita perché non hai capito...
> Meglio leggere Anna Karenina, quella sì che è una bella storia d'amore...
> 
> Quello su cui riflettere è l'aspettativa delle attenzioni...
> ...


Vero purtroppo, ma almeno sono consapevole della mia realtà.


----------



## ipazia (8 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Provo fastidio verso me stessa perchè provo una sensazione non comune, una forte attrazione verso un uomo che non è il mio fidanzato. Questo mi fa sentire in colpa ed andare in bestia, come se lo avessi già tradito, anche se l'ho fatto solo con il pensiero. Mi sono incazzata sul serio perchè sembrava che tutte quelle donne sapessero che io ero andata lì per lui e non per la lezione. Forse non sono migliore di loro.


ma guarda che il problema non è l'attrazione per il dottorino eh.

Il problema è l'attrazione per il tuo ragazzo. E non intendo solo in termini sessuali. 

E perchè dovresti essere migliore?
E questo è legato all'immagine che hai di te come donna sai...

Lascia stare i sensi di colpa...sono alibi per non riflettere.


----------



## perplesso (8 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Per anni non sono mai stata una ragazza molto "ormonale" e nemmeno adesso lo sono. E' vero, con il mio fidanzato è successo qualcosa di strano da quando di comune accordo abbiamo deciso di sposarci. Ero molto felice all'idea, ma è anche una cosa che un po' mi mette ansia...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


per curiosità,prima di questa relazione che sta per sfociare in un matrimonio,quante relazioni durature hai avuto?

dove per durature intendo qualcosa che sia andato avanti per più di 3 mesi


----------



## Dejaneera (8 Marzo 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> ma guarda che il problema non è l'attrazione per il dottorino eh.
> 
> Il problema è l'attrazione per il tuo ragazzo. E non intendo solo in termini sessuali.
> 
> ...


L'attrazione per il mio fidanzato è stata sempre fortissima, anche a livello intellettuale.
Ma quello che sento per lui non è attrazione, è qualcosa che mi sconvolge e mi fa sentire fragile e nuda, non è una bella sensazione. Ieri ed oggi lui non mi ha mandato nessun messaggio, ed è meglio così.


----------



## Dejaneera (8 Marzo 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> per curiosità,prima di questa relazione che sta per sfociare in un matrimonio,quante relazioni durature hai avuto?
> 
> dove per durature intendo qualcosa che sia andato avanti per più di 3 mesi


Solo un'altra, per due anni e mezzo, finità già quando avevo 24 anni. Per il resto ho trascorso i miei periodi da single senza scossoni o senza avere storielle di poco senso. meglio sola che mal accompagnata.


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> L'attrazione per il mio fidanzato è stata sempre fortissima, anche a livello intellettuale.
> Ma quello che sento per lui non è attrazione, è qualcosa che mi sconvolge e mi fa sentire fragile e nuda, non è una bella sensazione. Ieri ed oggi lui non mi ha mandato nessun messaggio, ed è meglio così.


Fragile e nuda verso il dottore... Riflettici


----------



## ipazia (8 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> L'attrazione per il mio fidanzato è stata sempre fortissima, anche a livello intellettuale.
> Ma quello che sento per lui non è attrazione, è qualcosa che mi sconvolge e mi fa sentire fragile e nuda, non è una bella sensazione. Ieri ed oggi lui non mi ha mandato nessun messaggio, ed è meglio così.


e col tuo ragazzo non ti senti fragile e nuda?


----------



## lolapal (8 Marzo 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> ma guarda che il problema non è l'attrazione per il dottorino eh.
> 
> Il problema è l'attrazione per il tuo ragazzo. E non intendo solo in termini sessuali.
> 
> ...


Quoto 
E aggiungo: anche l'attrazione verso sé stessa...


----------



## Dejaneera (8 Marzo 2015)

Uffff... per oggi basta così, mi state facendo pensare troppo. Scusate ma sono ancora scossa e confusa. Invidio una mia amica che tradisce e va con chi le capita come se andasse al supermercato. Io invece sono angosciata solo per uno sguardo ricambiato.
Ho bisogno di riposare un po' e di dimenticarmi di tutto questo.
Ciaooooo


----------



## Nicka (8 Marzo 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma no dai con ieri la fissa dovrebbe esser passata, di regola :singleeye:


Ma tu fidati!!!


----------



## lolapal (8 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Una donna normale, con sogni, desideri, felicità e tristezza. Il fatto di aver scoperto questo lato di me non mi fa stare bene.
> 
> Vero purtroppo, ma almeno sono consapevole della mia realtà.


E' un lato di te, fa parte di te, non puoi prescindere da te.

E la consapevolezza è il primo passo per rendersi conto di chi si è e di cosa si vuole veramente, al di là degli stereotipi, convenzioni, condizionamenti, pressioni, stimoli, etc...

Solo tu puoi capire dove collocarlo dentro la tua vita e nel tuo futuro, ma non puoi prender tutto e ficcarlo dentro a un sacco e buttarlo al fiume... perché tanto torna a galla, prima o poi e più tempo passa prima che torna a galla, più avrai fatto delle scelte per cui dovrai prenderti le tue responsabilità...

Alla fine questo è un "campanello d'allarme" su cui devi indagare e capire, prima di fare qualche passo falso, di qualsiasi tipo di passo si tratterà...


----------



## ipazia (8 Marzo 2015)

Deja....questa cosa mi incuriosisce....come sarebbe una donna normale?


----------



## disincantata (8 Marzo 2015)

lahcen.lfarsi ha detto:


> Sono qui per conoscere gente nuova e dire cio che penso dei loro problemi e cercare di aiutarli


E' una moda?

Non e' un forum del fai da te.


----------



## ipazia (8 Marzo 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> E' una moda?
> 
> Non e' un forum del fai da te.


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lolapal (8 Marzo 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Deja....questa cosa mi incuriosisce....come sarebbe una donna normale?


"...visto da vicino, nessuno è normale..."


----------



## Eratò (8 Marzo 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Deja....questa cosa mi incuriosisce....come sarebbe una donna normale?


La normalità è relativa


----------



## ipazia (8 Marzo 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> La normalità è relativa




appunto per quello chiedevo!!!

mi incuriosiscono le declinazioni della normalità!


----------



## lahcen.lfarsi (8 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Uffff... per oggi basta così, mi state facendo pensare troppo. Scusate ma sono ancora scossa e confusa. Invidio una mia amica che tradisce e va con chi le capita come se andasse al supermercato. Io invece sono angosciata solo per uno sguardo ricambiato.
> Ho bisogno di riposare un po' e di dimenticarmi di tutto questo.
> Ciaooooo


Nn invidiare la tua amica perche quella prima o poi sarà etichettata e in quel momento nessuno la vorrà piu


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Marzo 2015)

Ciao Dejanera.

A me sembra che sia eccessivo urlarti di non sposarti, o predirti che sbaverai per questo dottorino.

Cosa è capitato? Nulla di incredibile o di strano.

Felicemente fidanzata, abituata a non avere colpi di testa, arriva il torsolo palestrato pure intelligente generoso umanitario dottore che ti fa ridere, e "pensieri strani" fanno capolino.

Fanno capolino tanto più facilmente quanto tu, su "certe cose", non ci hai mai riflettuto davvero... nel senso... mai passato per la mente di tradire, ti senti sicura di te, l'arrivo di uno che, diciamolo, ti ha smosso l'ormone è come l'arrivo di un virus in un corpo col sistema immunitario immaturo.
Solo se riconosci il virus riesci a distruggerlo e ad evitarti la malattia.

In questo caso sembri fortunata, il torsolo è talmente "troppo" che la tua dignità personale è rimasta disgustata dalla scena delle donne in adorazione.
Meno male.
Altrimenti, sì, potevi forse essere in pericolo.
Magari non di tradire, ma di mettere in discussione la tua vita col tuo fidanzato.

Ma bada: mettere in discussione la vita col tuo fidanzato è una cosa BUONA, da fare come esercizio regolare, per non dare per scontate cose che NON dovrebbero essere date per scontate, per non perdere di vista cosa vuoi, volete, DAVVERO, cosa è per te il matrimonio, cosa è per lui, etc etc.

Ecco. Prendi questa occasione per pensare... cosa succederà al prossimo torsolo? (perchè si riproducono e si ripresentano ad intervalli più o meno regolari, fidati)
Sei in grado di riconoscere la mera sensazione di essere infoiata -permettimi- e di distinguerla dall'idea di avere problemi col tuo fidanzato?
E al contrario, sei capace di riconoscere se hai problemi col fidanzato, o tendi a navigare e và dove ti porta quello che sembra normale fare dopo tot anni assieme?

insomma.

Non è successo nulla di grave.
A parte forse un filo di orgoglio ferito 

E una riflessione seria e globale sul tuo prossimo passo, sarebbe da fare sempre e in ogni situazione.

Auguri


----------



## zanna (9 Marzo 2015)

Finale fantasy ...
alla tua amica piace il tuo lui e stà cercando di farti deragliare il matrimonio ... :carneval:


----------



## Lorella (9 Marzo 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Forse non mi son fatta capire...Io,al posto del amica nostra,non avrei nessuna voglia di approfondire la conoscenza con uno che già mi tratta da sciocchina.Poi non mi trovo d'accordo neanche sul essere sicurissima sui sentimenti del fidanzato.Sicurissimi non si può mai essere di niente...Si costruisce sempre prendendo sempre anche un certo tipo di rischio ma essendo convinti della proprie scelte e se la Dejaneera non lo è non lo dovrebbe fare.


Ma infatti, Eratò, io non mi riferivo ai sentimenti del fidanzato nei confronti di Dejaneera, ma viceversa ai sentimenti di lei per lui (il fidanzato). Penso che almeno sui suoi di sentimenti, alle porte del matrimonio, lei dovrebbe sentirsi abbastanza sicura....poi è ovvio che la certezza assoluta non si può avere mai


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Uffff... per oggi basta così, mi state facendo* pensare troppo*. Scusate ma sono ancora scossa e confusa. Invidio una mia amica che tradisce e va con chi le capita come se andasse al supermercato. Io invece sono angosciata solo per uno sguardo ricambiato.
> Ho bisogno di riposare un po' e di dimenticarmi di tutto questo.
> Ciaooooo


ascolta bene, bimba: stai per sposarti.
Stai per prenderti un impegno non solo verso una persona, ma pure verso il resto della società in cui ti trovi.
Stai per promettere che ti prenderai cura di lui, e che lo amerai e che sarai la sua famiglia.
Anche quando vorresti tanto volentieri mollargli un calcio nel culo perchè ha lasciato in giro i calzini sporchi o non 
ha sparecchiato la tavola dopo aver mangiato o si è addormentato come un orso marsicano a settembre mentre gli raccontavi della tua giornata.
Perchè queste sono cose che succedono nel matrimonio.
E' per questo che c'è tutta la pappardella: in salute e in malattia, in ricchezza e in povertà, nel bene e nel male.
Il problema è che la malattia e la povertà sono cose che spesso uniscono in un fronte comune per superare il macigno che ti vedi davanti.
Il male, nel matrimonio, è costruito da tanti piccoli insignificanti sassolini.
Tra i quali la mancanza di nuove emozioni.
O delle emozioni giuste.
Per cui... non ci si pensa mai troppo prima.
Non fossi venuta qui, non te l'avrei detto.
Ma... sei venuta qui.


----------



## georgemary (9 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Ciao ragazzi e ragazze... ho un piccolo problemino.
> Sono fidanzata da tre anni con un ragazzo stupendo e a settembre dobbiamo sposarci. L'ho conosciuto ad un saggio di danza tre anni fa ed è stato amore a prima vista. Lui non mi fa mancare niente ed è pieno di attenzioni nei miei riguardi. Lo amo alla follia.
> 
> Ma circa un mese fa ho conosciuto un'altro ragazzo, è un giovane medico, molto atletico, sempre sorridente, rassicurante. L'ho visto la prima volta quando accompagnavo una mia amica ad una visita. Ci siamo scambiati il numero perchè lui ha detto di volermi avvertire relativamente al ritiro degli esami della mia amica stessa, che abita tutt'ora all'estero...
> ...


Ciao, il mio messaggio non vuole invitarti a tradire, però è meglio avere le idee chiare su quel che si vuole. Capisco che tu credi di amare il tuo fidanzato, però sei attratta da questo ragazzo. Quindi leggiti dentro, cerca di capire, un giorno potresti pentirti di non aver seguito la passione. Te lo dico perché per me è andata così


----------



## Jim Cain (9 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> La questione fisica è secondaria, il fatto è che lui mi fa tanto ridere. Appena mi manda un messaggino scoppio a ridere e non la smetto più...
> Ho quasi 30 anni e non ho mai tradito il mio fidanzato e sento di non poterlo fare mai. Non sono propensa al tradimento, l'unico che che ho commesso è un bacino in discoteca fatto ai tempi del liceo e già lì mi ero sentita malissimo. Non vado di certo in giro a cercare o guardare i tipi aitanti e poco mi interessa.
> 
> 
> ...


Per quel poco di 'cultura' che mi sono fatto sul tema, direi che il giovane ed aitante medico rientra senza dubbio nella pericolosa schiera dei 'narcisisti'.


----------



## Dejaneera (11 Marzo 2015)

*HELP ME!!!*

Aiuto, sto proprio uscendo di testa...
Oggi ero a pranzo con il mio fidanzato, e ovviamente non gli ho raccontato questo mio strano film, tuttavia ho preso di petto l'argomento matrimonio. Non sapevo cosa dire, gli ho chiesto solo... visto come siamo messi a finanze, non è troppo presto settembre?
Lui, che a dicembre me lo ha proposto con tanto di anello, ha sorriso e ha concordato con me che era troppo presto, anche perchè è stato promosso solo da poco e fa continue trasferte all'estero. Mi è sembrato quasi sollevato dalla mia osservazione... che cosa devo pensare?

Ad incasinare le cose ovviamente si è messo di mezzo il dottorino, che dopo giorni di assoluto silenzio mi ha mandato delle istantanee su whatsapp della lezione di sabato scorso, foto fatte da non so chi, probabilmente dalla telecamera fissa. Ci sono io che faccio tutta una serie di smorfie quando faccio gli esercizi. Mi ha chiesto se poteva mettere le mie foto con le smorfie sull'album della palestra. Io ho risposto che lo avrei denunciato se lo avesse fatto. Poi ci sono andata giù pesante e gli ho chiesto a raffica: Perchè mi stressi così? Perchè mi hai fatto andare a prendere le analisi della mia amica nonostante bastasse una semplice mail? Avete una storia voi due e io sono il messaggero?

Ha visto il messaggio ma non ha risposto subito. Poi ne è uscito dicendo: "il mio codice professionale non mi consente di parlare dei miei pazienti con gli estranei e non aventi titolo". Gli ho risposto: "Va bene, ma non ti consente nemmeno di rompermi le balle con le tue buffonate continue, e poi la mia amica mi ha parlato di te".

Mi ha risposto "Coooosssaaaa?". E io "Sì, e non voglio più essere messa in mezzo a questa storia, quindi chiuso".

Altro silenzio di mezzora e poi mi scrive: "Ascoltami, la situazione si fa complicata, meglio se ne parliamo di persona per evitare a tutti guai seri. Finisco alle 21.30 le sedute di fisioterapia, vieni in palestra a quell'ora e ti spiego in termini generici la storia. Poi ci mettiamo tutti una pietra sopra"

Quello che ha detto mi ha preoccupata, di solito scrive sempre cazzate, ma dal suo tono mi sembrava nero.

Scusate se sono noiosa e petulante, ma che cazzo devo fare?


----------



## ivanl (11 Marzo 2015)

Sicuramente NON andare in un posto dove siete soli tu e lui, di sera


----------



## Nicka (11 Marzo 2015)

Attenzione alla sauna! Meglio il bagno turco...
Depilati!

Aspettiamo con ansia domani.


----------



## ivanl (11 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Attenzione alla sauna! Meglio il bagno turco...
> Depilati!
> 
> Aspettiamo con ansia domani.


vedo che siamo allineati :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Stark72 (11 Marzo 2015)

Senti guarda...non mi va di leggere tutto il topic, sono troppo pigro. Ho letto il primo e l'ultimo post.
Tanto mi basta.
Valuterei seriamente questa ipotesi di sposarti.
Soprattutto valuterei se ti senti pronta.
Eviterei inoltre di cercare appigli esterni circa l'eventuale dubbio del tuo lui in merito al matrimonio.
Sai com'è, essendo diventato malfidato a livelli stratosferici, qualcosa mi farebbe pensare che quasi quasi sarebbe una bella manna se il tuo lui si tirasse indietro.
Tutto ciò lo scrive uno che si è beccato un bel paio di corna due mesi dopo il matrimonio.


----------



## Nicka (11 Marzo 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> vedo che siamo allineati :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Dejaneera (11 Marzo 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Sicuramente NON andare in un posto dove siete soli tu e lui, di sera


Non stiamo uscendo per vederci, nè il posto è isolato, è una grande palestra con bar e servizi annessi dove fanno anche le attività legate alla clinica. Ovviamente dirò a qualcuno dove vado.



Nicka ha detto:


> Attenzione alla sauna! Meglio il bagno turco...
> Depilati!
> 
> Aspettiamo con ansia domani.


Ufff... dai non farmici pensare  Probabilmente lui ci sta provando, ma dall'atteggiamento di sabato penso ci provi con tutte. Poi di sicuro ha una storia con la mia amica, che mi ha nascosto tutto. Lui scrive a me per farla ingelosire. Lei è molto bella, ma non lascerebbe mai il suo fidanzato.
Io poi non sono la tipa da fare sesso in palestra. E rimarrò pelosa.


----------



## ivanl (11 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


>


comunque, secondo la Prof Tebe, se non e' depilata, non deve assolutamente farlo, senno' la sgamano subito...
vero, prof? Merito un 8?


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Aiuto, sto proprio uscendo di testa...
> Oggi ero a pranzo con il mio fidanzato, e ovviamente non gli ho raccontato questo mio strano film, tuttavia ho preso di petto l'argomento matrimonio. Non sapevo cosa dire, gli ho chiesto solo... visto come siamo messi a finanze, non è troppo presto settembre?
> Lui, che a dicembre me lo ha proposto con tanto di anello, ha sorriso e ha concordato con me che era troppo presto, anche perchè è stato promosso solo da poco e fa continue trasferte all'estero. Mi è sembrato quasi sollevato dalla mia osservazione... che cosa devo pensare?
> 
> ...


Questa storia comincia a sembrarmi inverosimile.


----------



## Dejaneera (11 Marzo 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Questa storia comincia a sembrarmi inverosimile.


Anche a me. Sembra che io stessa la alimenti con i miei pensieri. Alla fine non è successo nulla e dovrei semplicemente cancellare quei messaggi e basta così. E' anche vero che sento che la mia vita è un po' povera di emozioni e mi sento sballottata qua e là quando molte ci riderebbero su.
E' inverosimile perchè lui dice una marea di balle e io ci sono cascata come una pera.


----------



## Tessa (11 Marzo 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Questa storia comincia a sembrarmi inverosimile.


Ma il dottore in palestra insegna body balance o frequenta il corso?
E da piu' attenzioni agli uomini che alle donne....la storia e' talmente inverosimile che verra' fuori che lui e' gaio e che tutte queste donne intorno, sono solo una copertura...


----------



## Tessa (11 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Anche a me. Sembra che io stessa la alimenti con i miei pensieri. Alla fine non è successo nulla e dovrei semplicemente cancellare quei messaggi e basta così. E' anche vero che sento che la mia vita è un po' povera di emozioni e mi sento sballottata qua e là quando molte ci riderebbero su.
> E' inverosimile perchè lui dice una marea di balle e io ci sono cascata come una pera.


Ti stai per sposare e la tua vita e' povera di emozioni?????


----------



## perplesso (11 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Anche a me. Sembra che io stessa la alimenti con i miei pensieri. Alla fine non è successo nulla e dovrei semplicemente cancellare quei messaggi e basta così. E' anche vero che sento che la mia vita è un po' povera di emozioni e mi sento sballottata qua e là quando molte ci riderebbero su.
> E' inverosimile perchè lui dice una marea di balle e io ci sono cascata come una pera.


in effetti tra tutti avrei grosse difficoltà a decidere chi menare per primo.

lascia perdere i chiarimenti la sera a palestra chiusa,se proprio deve dirti qualcosa a quattr'occhi,vi vedete in un bar pieno di gente di pomeriggio.

dopodichè,lascia perdere i romanzetti, le amiche bellissime ed i loro dottorini e depilati chè è meglio


----------



## lolapal (11 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Aiuto, sto proprio uscendo di testa...
> Oggi ero a pranzo con il mio fidanzato, e ovviamente non gli ho raccontato questo mio strano film, tuttavia ho preso di petto l'argomento matrimonio. Non sapevo cosa dire, gli ho chiesto solo... visto come siamo messi a finanze, non è troppo presto settembre?
> Lui, che a dicembre me lo ha proposto con tanto di anello, ha sorriso e ha concordato con me che era troppo presto, anche perchè è stato promosso solo da poco e fa continue trasferte all'estero. Mi è sembrato quasi sollevato dalla mia osservazione... che cosa devo pensare?
> 
> ...


Lascia perdere e non ci andare. Digli che non ti interessano le sue spiegazioni e che può stare tranquillo che per te la pietra sopra già c'è, anzi che non c'è stato mai un sopra dove mettere alcuna pietra....
Concentrati sulle cose importanti e cerca di capire cosa ti manca nel rapporto col tuo fidanzato e magari parlane anche con lui. 
In genere gli uomini sono più pragmatici, io non ci leggerei niente altro che questo nella reazione del tuo fidanzato al posticipare il matrimonio. Scusa se sono diretta: non scaricare su di lui i tuoi dubbi, perché è evidente che tu hai dubbi sullo sposarti....


----------



## passante (11 Marzo 2015)

*non ho capito una cosa*

ma il dottore insegna aerobica??


----------



## Uhlalá (11 Marzo 2015)

passante ha detto:


> ma il dottore insegna aerobica??


Infatti io lo avevo soprannominato il Dott. Aerobica


----------



## Traccia (11 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Aiuto, sto proprio uscendo di testa...
> Oggi ero a pranzo con il mio fidanzato, e ovviamente non gli ho raccontato questo mio strano film, tuttavia ho preso di petto l'argomento matrimonio. Non sapevo cosa dire, gli ho chiesto solo... visto come siamo messi a finanze, non è troppo presto settembre?
> Lui, che a dicembre me lo ha proposto con tanto di anello, ha sorriso e ha concordato con me che era troppo presto, anche perchè è stato promosso solo da poco e fa continue trasferte all'estero. Mi è sembrato quasi sollevato dalla mia osservazione... che cosa devo pensare?
> 
> ...



siiiiiiiiiiiiiii
vacci vacci all'appuntamento!!!
sono troppo curiosa di sapere cosa c'è sotto!!!
daiiiiii 

tanto non è pericoloso, almeno non mi sembra più, e se lo fosse sarebbe un modo tuo per capire altro di te,
e poi con il tuo ragazzo AVETE FATTO LA SCELTA MIGLIORE con le nozze in stand by. Ottimo a non sposarvi!!!
Ora che sei 'libera' da sta spada di damocle del matrimonio, quindi eliminato un problemone, puoi rilassarti ed andare e verificare cosa era qsta cosa.
Oppure fattelo dire per telefono.
Oppure per iscritto.
Come ti pare, basta scoprire il mistero. Sono curiosissssssssima


----------



## Dejaneera (11 Marzo 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> siiiiiiiiiiiiiii
> vacci vacci all'appuntamento!!!
> sono troppo curiosa di sapere cosa c'è sotto!!!
> daiiiiii
> ...


Mi state incasinando la testa... non so più che fare.
Lui non insegna aerobica, ma varie attività, legate e non, alle cure ospedaliere. Ad esempio riabilitazione etc... Nella stessa palestra tiene anche corsi più aerobici, tipo questo Body Balance... ma poco importa...


----------



## Nicka (11 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Mi state incasinando la testa... non so più che fare.
> Lui non insegna aerobica, ma varie attività, legate e non, alle cure ospedaliere. Ad esempio riabilitazione etc... Nella stessa palestra tiene anche corsi più aerobici, tipo questo Body Balance... ma poco importa...


Ahhhhhhhhhhh...quando il mio personal trainer, mentre mi faceva fisioterapia mi si appoggiava con le mani alle ginocchia spalancandomi le gambe fino a dove arrivavo e mi diceva "Nicka, vedo che hai le anche molto disponibili..."
Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!
AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!

AAAAAAAAAAAAUGURI cara mia!!!


----------



## Tessa (11 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Mi state incasinando la testa... non so più che fare.
> Lui non insegna aerobica, ma varie attività, legate e non, alle cure ospedaliere. Ad esempio riabilitazione etc... Nella stessa palestra tiene anche corsi più aerobici, tipo questo Body Balance... ma poco importa...


Importa importa....


----------



## Dejaneera (11 Marzo 2015)

Che ansia... vado o non vado?


----------



## Trinità (11 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Che ansia... vado o non vado?


Torna a casa Lassie.....


----------



## Brunetta (11 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Che ansia... vado o non vado?


Se non c'è il rischio che ti strangoli, vai.


----------



## Nicka (11 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Che ansia... vado o non vado?


Vai vai!


----------



## Jim Cain (11 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Che ansia... vado o non vado?


Vai, vai. Chè non vedi l'ora...


----------



## spleen (11 Marzo 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> siiiiiiiiiiiiiii
> vacci vacci all'appuntamento!!!
> sono troppo curiosa di sapere cosa c'è sotto!!!
> daiiiiii
> ...


E' la curiosità che ha ucciso il gatto...


----------



## Nicka (11 Marzo 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Vai, vai. Chè non vedi l'ora...


Hai anche tu la stessa sensazione mia eh...


----------



## perplesso (11 Marzo 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Vai, vai. Chè non vedi l'ora...





Nicka ha detto:


> Hai anche tu la stessa sensazione mia eh...


diciamo che è come scommettere su di un rigore per la Juve ai tempi di Moggi


----------



## Traccia (11 Marzo 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> diciamo che è come scommettere su di un rigore per la Juve ai tempi di Moggi


Secondo me lui non je ce sta anche se lei basta na carezza e crolla. 
Non è affare qua di corna. Ma c'è del gossip sotto con l'amica di lei ed io voglio sapere tuttooooo
:-D
So troppo curiosa?!


----------



## Nicka (11 Marzo 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> Secondo me lui non je ce sta anche se lei basta na carezza e crolla.
> Non è affare qua di corna. Ma c'è del gossip sotto con l'amica di lei ed io voglio sapere tuttooooo
> :-D
> So troppo curiosa?!


Tranquilla...manca un quarto d'ora...


----------



## Traccia (11 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Tranquilla...manca un quarto d'ora...


Se non ci racconta come è andata la..uccido!! 
Anzi no (non sono una persona violenta) ma le mando la maledizione della sindromedellapatatasecca!!!


----------



## Dejaneera (12 Marzo 2015)

Ciao, la serata di ieri è stata illuminante, ma non per le mie emozioni, in quanto sono stressata quanto prima.
Aspetto nella saletta, che finisca la lezione, il solito codazzo di donne gli fa le fusa e lo tocca e lo accarezza, odiose. Io fingo di leggere un giornaletto. Lui mi vede e si irrigidisce, smette di sorridere, come se io gli avessi fatto qualcosa. Poi mi chiama e mi dice di entrare dentro la sala. Le altre mi guardano allibite ma lui chiude la porta dietro di noi e restiamo soli, poggio la borsetta sui materassi. Lui si allontana da me e prende uno di quei grossi palloni per fare esercizi e me lo lancia. Io glielo rilancio ma voglio passare al dunque e gli chiedo:
- Cosa mi devi dire?
Lui mi guarda facendo un musetto beffardo e finalmente mi sorride. Mi dice:
- Che cosa ti ha detto (nome della mia amica)?
Io gli dico che lei non mi ha detto un bel nulla, ma che io sembro in mezzo ad una situazione in cui non voglio stare, che lui continua a mandarmi messaggi, anche se amichevoli, e che loro due mi nascondono qualcosa e che io ne sono totalmente fuori. Gli chiedo il perchè abbia insistito così tanto affinchè io ritirassi le analisi nonostante le avesse potute inviare tramite mail.
Lui rimane in silenzio, e continua a guardarmi semisorridente. Poi mi dice:
- Ho un problema, la tua amica, dal primo giorno in cui l'ho visitata, mi bombarda di messaggi con richieste assurde. Le ho dato il numero solo per chiamarmi in caso di necessità e lei mi invia poesie, dichiarazioni d'amore ed altre oscenità. Non ho il diritto di parlarne con altri ma mi manda anche 20 sms al giorno e in più mi telefona dicendo di avere dolori qua e là.
Gli ho risposto che non credevo ad una sola parola e gli ho chiesto il perchè avesse voluto che io ritirassi le analisi. Mi ha detto:
- Io devo inviare le analisi dalla mail dello studio associato, avevo paura che lei mi rispondesse con qualche cazzata e che la direzione lo venisse a sapere. Mi potrebbero cacciare via solo per questo.
Gli ho detto che non gli credevo e allora mi ha fatto leggere i messaggi...
Oh my God... lei lo tempesta con richieste assurde, dicendo di voler andare a letto con lui e mandandogli poesie d'amore. Lui rispondeva a volte dicendo di smetterla e dandole del lei. A volte non rispondeva affatto.
Gli ho chiesto se avevano avuto una storia e lui mi ha risposto assolutamente di no, facendomi leggere di nuovo i messaggio dall'inizio. Poi mi ha chiesto di dire alla mia amica di smetterla altrimenti lui sarebbe stato costretto a non volerla più come paziente, anzi poi mi ha detto che non l'avrebbe più voluta sentire e vedere e se potessi dirglielo io.

Io ero scioccata e confusa, siamo rimasti per cinque minuti a chiaccherare lanciandoci quel pallone, restando sempre a distanza. Non gli ho chiesto il perchè lui invece mandasse messaggi a me, ero troppo scioccata e confusa siamo usciti in saletta, lui si è avviato agli spogliatoi e mi ha detto che io sono una ottima amica e una ragazza simpatica.

L'ho salutato e proprio quando ero alla porta mi ha richiamata:
- Dejaneera, se vuoi iscriverti al corso di Balance il costo è di 45 euro
- Ci penserò
Gli ho risposto.
Sono tornata a casa con un mal di testa assurdo.
Che se vada affanculo lui e i suoi 45 euro.


----------



## Nicka (12 Marzo 2015)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (12 Marzo 2015)

*Aiuto*



Dejaneera ha detto:


> Ciao ragazzi e ragazze... ho un piccolo problemino.
> Sono fidanzata da tre anni con un ragazzo stupendo e a settembre dobbiamo sposarci. L'ho conosciuto ad un saggio di danza tre anni fa ed è stato amore a prima vista. Lui non mi fa mancare niente ed è pieno di attenzioni nei miei riguardi. Lo amo alla follia.
> 
> Ma circa un mese fa ho conosciuto un'altro ragazzo, è un giovane medico, molto atletico, sempre sorridente, rassicurante. L'ho visto la prima volta quando accompagnavo una mia amica ad una visita. Ci siamo scambiati il numero perchè lui ha detto di volermi avvertire relativamente al ritiro degli esami della mia amica stessa, che abita tutt'ora all'estero...
> ...


Aiutoooo di cosa?:rotfl:io al posto tuo qualche domanda sui  sentimenti me la farei.Quando si è veramente presi,e si è sicuri di quello che si fa,non esistono"attacchi di manico repentini""voli pindarici",volontariato senza mutande....!Ti sposeresti il tuo ragazzo se fosse preso da una dottoressa prosperosa e aitante?C'è poca da aiutare,guardati dentro,e lascia stare il matriomonio che è una cosa seria,pensa ai tuoi "voluttuosi attacchi di manico"


----------



## OcchiVerdi (12 Marzo 2015)

1. Non ti sposare
2. Non iniziare tu a tempestarlo di messaggi al posto della tua amica


il 3. trovatelo da sola.


----------



## Eratò (12 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Ciao, la serata di ieri è stata illuminante, ma non per le mie emozioni, in quanto sono stressata quanto prima.
> Aspetto nella saletta, che finisca la lezione, il solito codazzo di donne gli fa le fusa e lo tocca e lo accarezza, odiose. Io fingo di leggere un giornaletto. Lui mi vede e si irrigidisce, smette di sorridere, come se io gli avessi fatto qualcosa. Poi mi chiama e mi dice di entrare dentro la sala. Le altre mi guardano allibite ma lui chiude la porta dietro di noi e restiamo soli, poggio la borsetta sui materassi. Lui si allontana da me e prende uno di quei grossi palloni per fare esercizi e me lo lancia. Io glielo rilancio ma voglio passare al dunque e gli chiedo:
> - Cosa mi devi dire?
> Lui mi guarda facendo un musetto beffardo e finalmente mi sorride. Mi dice:
> ...


:condom:Scometto che da giovane medico aitante si è trasformato di botto in uno stronzo di merda....


----------



## zadig (12 Marzo 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> :condom:


ma ha 14 anni la tipa?


----------



## oscuro (12 Marzo 2015)

*Si*



zadig ha detto:


> ma ha 14 anni la tipa?


Infatti.Io avrei evitato di andare.Secondo me ci è andata nella speranza che il medico non lanciasse solo la palla,ma anche il sarago.....


----------



## Eratò (12 Marzo 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> ma ha 14 anni la tipa?


Non ti preoccupare...un bel 2 di picche fa sempre crescere in frettaMa al posto suo annulerei il matrimonio....


----------



## Eratò (12 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Infatti.Io avrei evitato di andare.Secondo me ci è andata nella speranza che il medico non* lanciasse solo la palla,ma anche il sarago.*....


Le tue metafore sono sempre sublimi:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (12 Marzo 2015)

*Eratò*



Eratò ha detto:


> Le tue metafore sono sempre sublimi:rotfl:


E ma questa metafora è poco subliminale,avverto  forti languori anali nella pischella....


----------



## Eratò (12 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E ma questa metafora è poco subliminale,avverto  forti languori anali nella pischella....


Diciamo che la pischella si è dimenticata del futuro sposo e dei preparativi del matrimonio ed ha immaginato delle scene da 50 sfumature di grigio....Insomma non le basta il bianco del vestito da sposa e vuole aggiungere qualche altro colore....ma vogliamo ragionare un po'di arrivare a un matrimonio?Cazzo è  un matrimonio!Mica la festa dei 18 anni....


----------



## oscuro (12 Marzo 2015)

*Eratò*



Eratò ha detto:


> Diciamo che la pischella si è dimenticata del futuro sposo e dei preparativi del matrimonio ed ha immaginato delle scene da 50 sfumature di grigio....Insomma non le basta il bianco del vestito da sposa e vuole aggiungere qualche altro colore....ma vogliamo ragionare un po'di arrivare a un matrimonio?Cazzo è  un matrimonio!Mica la festa dei 18 anni....


Perfetto.E sarebbe da chiedersi:come mai me ne sono dimenticata?come ma sono attratta da quel bel furetto rosa pieno di peli e con sopra un camice bianco?come mai sono andata a lanciare una palla quando forse speravo di prenderne due dandogli le spalle?


----------



## Nicka (12 Marzo 2015)

A me quello che inquieta seriamente è il fatto che del fidanzato nulla si sa...e dire che si era in odor di matrimonio...
È bastato uno che le offrisse un cappuccino per farle avere ripensamenti...
A parte che meno male! Se basta così poco...
Poi uno dice che i matrimoni oggi non durano...ma sti gran cazzi.
Resto comunque della mia idea...per me sono tutte stronzate...


----------



## perplesso (12 Marzo 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Diciamo che la pischella si è dimenticata del futuro sposo e dei preparativi del matrimonio ed ha immaginato delle scene da 50 sfumature di grigio....Insomma non le basta il bianco del vestito da sposa e vuole aggiungere qualche altro colore....ma vogliamo ragionare un po'di arrivare a un matrimonio?Cazzo è  un matrimonio!Mica la festa dei 18 anni....


io ora pretendo che il ministero della Salute o Sanità (mo' nun me ricordo come se chiama adesso) assuma solo medici Mormoni o almeno faccia dei cicli di bromuro a tutto il personale,chè non è possibile che siano tutti dei maniaci sessuali o dei/delle gatte morte.


----------



## Tessa (12 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Ciao, la serata di ieri è stata illuminante, ma non per le mie emozioni, in quanto sono stressata quanto prima.
> Aspetto nella saletta, che finisca la lezione, il solito codazzo di donne gli fa le fusa e lo tocca e lo accarezza, odiose. Io fingo di leggere un giornaletto. Lui mi vede e si irrigidisce, smette di sorridere, come se io gli avessi fatto qualcosa. Poi mi chiama e mi dice di entrare dentro la sala. Le altre mi guardano allibite ma lui chiude la porta dietro di noi e restiamo soli, poggio la borsetta sui materassi. Lui si allontana da me e prende uno di quei grossi palloni per fare esercizi e me lo lancia. Io glielo rilancio ma voglio passare al dunque e gli chiedo:
> - Cosa mi devi dire?
> Lui mi guarda facendo un musetto beffardo e finalmente mi sorride. Mi dice:
> ...


Bene adesso sai come stanno le cose.
E puoi rivalutare il tuo fidanzato.
Spesso quello che trovi là fuori non luccica come sembra......


----------



## Eratò (12 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perfetto.E sarebbe da chiedersi:come mai me ne sono dimenticata?come ma sono attratta da quel bel furetto rosa pieno di peli e con sopra un camice bianco?come mai sono andata a lanciare una palla quando forse speravo di prenderne due dandogli le spalle?


Beh....Caro Oscuro spesso ci si sposa con leggerezza,sembra semplicemente il passo successivo alla propria vita.Mi son laureata,ho un lavoro...
Che mi manca un matrimonio e dei figli.Come dire : ho messo a soffriggere la cipolla,ci butto i pomodori e il sugo è  fatto...Ma ci si dimentica del sale eh?È  il sale ,nel caso del matrimonio,è la consapevolezza del passo che si sta per compiere.Ed è  quella consapevolezza che insegna che il matrimonio non è la conclusione di un fidanzamento ma l'inizio di un nuovo percorso insieme in cui è  richiesta pazienza,comprensione,coerenza,costanza   ,amore e passione.È  una vita nuova non un film che si esaurisce in una festa megagalattica con una donna e un uomo con un sorriso stampato sulla faccia e il giorno dopo ritorna tutto uguale eh?Poi nascono dei figli e parte un'altra vita ancora....Insomma bisogna pensarci molto prima piuttosto che concentrarsi alla scelta del vestito e delle bomboniere.


----------



## Eratò (12 Marzo 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> io ora pretendo che il ministero della Salute o Sanità (mo' nun me ricordo come se chiama adesso) assuma solo medici Mormoni o almeno faccia dei cicli di bromuro a tutto il personale,chè non è possibile che siano tutti dei maniaci sessuali o dei/delle gatte morte.


Alt!Io no gatta morta...cerco di far la gatta viva casomai ma secondo Jb mi riesce male....Del resto fai pure:rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (12 Marzo 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Alt!Io no gatta morta...cerco di far la gatta viva casomai ma secondo Jb mi riesce male....Del resto fai pure:rotfl:


gli è che ho perso il conto delle storie in cui il traditore/la traditrice è medico,infermiere o roba così.

la cosa peraltro spiegherebbe benissimo lo stato di certi ospedali,che in effetti paiono più dei bordelli della periferia di Calcutta che dei nosocomi occidentali


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Marzo 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Alt!Io no gatta morta...cerco di far la gatta viva casomai ma secondo Jb mi riesce male....Del resto fai pure:rotfl:


Eh, ma tu e poche altre. Per il resto gli ospedali sono veramente un bordello di stato.


----------



## Eratò (12 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> A me quello che inquieta seriamente è il fatto che del *fidanzato* nulla si sa...e dire che si era in odor di matrimonio...
> È bastato uno che le offrisse un cappuccino per farle avere ripensamenti...
> A parte che meno male! Se basta così poco...
> Poi uno dice che i matrimoni oggi non durano...ma sti gran cazzi.
> Resto comunque della mia idea...per me sono tutte stronzate...


Chi???Ma ti riferisci a quella persona portatore di pene che il giorno del matrimonio deve mettersi il vestito bello,mettere una fede al dito e dare la soddisfazione di poter dimostrare al mondo che un maschio ci ha scelte per tutta la vita esclamando "Siiiiiiii!Sono sposataaaa!!!".Quello dici?Non ci pensare....Ormai ha scelto:carneval:


----------



## Eratò (12 Marzo 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> gli è che ho perso il conto delle storie in cui il traditore/la traditrice è medico,infermiere o roba così.
> 
> la cosa peraltro spiegherebbe benissimo lo stato di certi ospedali,che in effetti paiono più dei bordelli della periferia di Calcutta che dei nosocomi occidentali





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh, ma tu e poche altre. Per il resto gli ospedali sono veramente un bordello di stato.


Non posso darvi torto e ne avrei tante da raccontare tra medici,infermieri e pazienti...Già perché anche alcune pazienti appena vedono il camice bianco vanno fuori di capoccia...Per non parlare di come vengono vestite...intimo da Victoria's Secret e sguardo da Moana Pozzi,soprattutto le più giovani.E se in ambulatorio beccano la dottoressa e non il dottore la domanda è "ma mi scusi,il dott.Pinko?sa solo lui conosce la mia anamnesi"...Alla risposta secca "guardi qui facciamo a rotazione nel ambulatorio,la sua anamnesi è inserita nel pc" sorisetto sparito


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Anche a me. Sembra che io stessa la alimenti con i miei pensieri. Alla fine non è successo nulla e dovrei semplicemente cancellare quei messaggi e basta così. E' anche vero che sento che* la mia vita è un po' povera di emozioni *e mi sento sballottata qua e là quando molte ci riderebbero su.
> E' inverosimile perchè lui dice una marea di balle e io ci sono cascata come una pera.


santamariadileuca.
santappianosullastradadelvino
santamargheritadisavoia

allora: due cose.
1) lui ha fatto/sta facendo con la tua amica qualcosa che non si deve sapere.
mica roba da film, eh? magari, banalmente, è sposato.
Solo che, dato il tipo, non gli conviene farlo sapere.
O altro... e qui le ipotesi potrebbero essere legate al fatto di NON mandare per e-mail le analisi.
2) tu sei nella situazione perfetta per andarti a ficcare in un guaio.
Io se fossi in te gli direi che ci hai ripensato, che per te è già chiusa qui, che le tue foto non le può pubblicare e che il tuo numero se lo può dimenticare.


----------



## perplesso (12 Marzo 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Non posso darvi torto e ne avrei tante da raccontare tra medici,infermieri e pazienti...Già perché anche alcune pazienti appena vedono il camice bianco vanno fuori di capoccia...Per non parlare di come vengono vestite...intimo da Victoria's Secret e sguardo da Moana Pozzi,soprattutto le più giovani.E se in ambulatorio beccano la dottoressa e non il dottore la domanda è "ma mi scusi,il dott.Pinko?sa solo lui conosce la mia anamnesi"...Alla risposta secca "guardi qui facciamo a rotazione nel ambulatorio,la sua anamnesi è inserita nel pc" sorisetto sparito


Troppi telefim.   Tra ER,House e quell'altra serie che pare un porno soft,ste ultime generazioni pensano che il medico sia una roba che si fa solo alla facoltà di medicina di Hollywood Alta


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Ciao, la serata di ieri è stata illuminante, ma non per le mie emozioni, in quanto sono stressata quanto prima.
> Aspetto nella saletta, che finisca la lezione, il solito codazzo di donne gli fa le fusa e lo tocca e lo accarezza, odiose. Io fingo di leggere un giornaletto. Lui mi vede e si irrigidisce, smette di sorridere, come se io gli avessi fatto qualcosa. Poi mi chiama e mi dice di entrare dentro la sala. Le altre mi guardano allibite ma lui chiude la porta dietro di noi e restiamo soli, poggio la borsetta sui materassi. Lui si allontana da me e prende uno di quei grossi palloni per fare esercizi e me lo lancia. Io glielo rilancio ma voglio passare al dunque e gli chiedo:
> - Cosa mi devi dire?
> Lui mi guarda facendo un musetto beffardo e finalmente mi sorride. Mi dice:
> ...


dal nulla, evè? Vabbè, come volevasi dimostrare. Anche se non è tutto lì, ovviamente.


----------



## perplesso (12 Marzo 2015)

*esimia professoressa*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> santamariadileuca.
> santappianosullastradadelvino
> santamargheritadisavoia
> 
> ...


io invece sarei per la terapia d'urto.   Dejaneera,non ti sto incitando ad andarci a letto con sto dottorino.

ma se ritieni che a 6 mesi dalle nozze (che per fortuna avete deciso di rimandare),la tua vita sia così povera di emozioni da infilarti nella tresca della tua amica per darti una scossa,magari non è che devi porti delle domande sull'opportunità di sposarti.

Dovresti proprio prendere atto che hai voglia di provare nuove esperienze e non parlo solo di sesso.


----------



## Tessa (12 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> santamariadileuca.
> santappianosullastradadelvino
> santamargheritadisavoia
> 
> ...


Sbriciolata, lei ci è già andata all'appuntamento in palestra (vedi sopra) e non ne è uscito niente di buono. Meglio scappare a gambe levate e trarre insegnamento dalla 'lezione'...


----------



## ivanl (12 Marzo 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Sbriciolata, lei ci è già andata all'appuntamento in palestra (vedi sopra) e non ne è uscito niente di buono. Meglio scappare a gambe levate e trarre insegnamento dalla 'lezione'...


se avesse un minimo di sale in zucca, funzionerebbe cosi'...ma mi sa che...


----------



## oscuro (12 Marzo 2015)

*Esimio*



perplesso ha detto:


> io invece sarei per la terapia d'urto.   Dejaneera,non ti sto incitando ad andarci a letto con sto dottorino.
> 
> ma se ritieni che a 6 mesi dalle nozze (che per fortuna avete deciso di rimandare),la tua vita sia così povera di emozioni da infilarti nella tresca della tua amica per darti una scossa,magari non è che devi porti delle domande sull'opportunità di sposarti.
> 
> Dovresti proprio prendere atto che hai voglia di provare nuove esperienze e non parlo solo di sesso.


Esimio,non per altro ho parlato di"voluttuosi e sinistri attacchi di manico".


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Marzo 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> Troppi telefim. Tra ER,House e quell'altra serie che pare un porno soft,ste ultime generazioni pensano che il medico sia una roba che si fa solo alla facoltà di medicina di Hollywood Alta


Macchè, sono i camici ed i letti. Quali telefilm. I telefil casomai la realtà la romanzano, ma si basano su quella.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (12 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Esimio,non per altro ho parlato di"voluttuosi e sinistri attacchi di manico".


c'è ancora qualcuno che si sconvolge perchè uomini e donne trombano? :rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (12 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Esimio,non per altro ho parlato di"voluttuosi e sinistri attacchi di manico".


fosse solo quello,credo che ieri sera avrebbe attaccato il dottorino al muro e glielo avrebbe staccato a morsi.

a me sta ragazza pare più un vagone messo su di un binario che si illudeva fosse unico e si sta accorgendo invece che lungo la tratta ci sono diversi scambi.

e ora ha voglia di vedere dove portano gli altri binari.


----------



## oscuro (12 Marzo 2015)

*Si*



perplesso ha detto:


> fosse solo quello,credo che ieri sera avrebbe attaccato il dottorino al muro e glielo avrebbe staccato a morsi.
> 
> a me sta ragazza pare più un vagone messo su di un binario che si illudeva fosse unico e si sta accorgendo invece che lungo la tratta ci sono diversi scambi.
> 
> e ora ha voglia di vedere dove portano gli altri binari.


E vabbè...dove portano?portano ad un bell"freccia di carne rosa"........


----------



## perplesso (12 Marzo 2015)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> c'è ancora qualcuno che si sconvolge perchè uomini e donne trombano? :rotfl:


mah semmai ci si stupisce ancora del fatto che uomini e donne d'improvviso scoprano l'esistenza del resto del mondo e vadano in crisi per quello


----------



## OcchiVerdi (12 Marzo 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> mah semmai ci si stupisce ancora del fatto che uomini e donne d'improvviso scoprano l'esistenza del resto del mondo e vadano in crisi per quello


o usano la "crisi" come scusa ....


----------



## Eratò (12 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Macchè, sono i camici ed i letti. Quali telefilm. I telefil casomai la realtà la romanzano, ma si basano su quella.


Eh...sti camici soprattutto.Ci son colleghi bruttini col fascino di una lumaca.Se li vedi fuori  son niente....Ma col camice li chiamano "affascinanti" !Mah....


----------



## zadig (12 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Infatti.Io avrei evitato di andare.Secondo me ci è andata nella speranza che il medico non lanciasse solo la palla,ma anche il sarago.....


si vede che ha bisogno di omega 3...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (12 Marzo 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Eh...sti camici soprattutto.Ci son colleghi bruttini col fascino di una lumaca.Se li vedi fuori son niente....Ma col camice li chiamano "affascinanti" !Mah....


anche se, in teoria, il fascino non dovrebbe essere legato principalmente all'aspetto...


----------



## perplesso (12 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E vabbè...dove portano?portano ad un bell"freccia di carne rosa"........


ribadisco.   fosse solo quello,ti risponderei che sono cose d'ordinaria amministrazione nella vita di ognuno.

è il dover dipingere la cosa caricandola di significati,sentimenti,emozioni,chiamale come vuoi che suona male.
Perchè sono mere giustificazioni.   autoassoluzioni preventive.


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Marzo 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Sbriciolata, lei ci è già andata all'appuntamento in palestra (vedi sopra) e non ne è uscito niente di buono. Meglio scappare a gambe levate e trarre insegnamento dalla 'lezione'...


ho letto dopo.
E da quello che ho letto traggo che la nostra amica è una di quelle che beve pure la sabbia.
Dejaneera non te la prendere, ma sei ingenua forte, per usare un eufemismo.
Hai dimostrato di non conoscere la tua amica, per niente: manco siete abbastanza in confidenza perchè lei ti raccontasse come stavano le cose, ma abbastanza per farti ritirare le sue analisi.
Questo t'ha raccontato un film di fantascienza e tu subito gli hai dato credito: ti ha fatto leggere ALCUNI messaggi.
E sarebbe interessante sapere perchè non li abbia cancellati.
Non hai idea di cosa vuole veramente il tuo fidanzato e manco ti preoccupi
Ma quello che è davvero sconcertante è che non hai un'accidente di idea di cosa vuoi tu, di dove stai andando e che cazzo stai combinando.
Ma il titolo del 3d mi doveva insospettire, in effetti.


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Marzo 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> io invece sarei per la terapia d'urto. Dejaneera,non ti sto incitando ad andarci a letto con sto dottorino.
> 
> ma se ritieni che a 6 mesi dalle nozze (che per fortuna avete deciso di rimandare),la tua vita sia così povera di emozioni da infilarti nella tresca della tua amica per darti una scossa,magari non è che devi porti delle domande sull'opportunità di sposarti.
> 
> Dovresti proprio prendere atto che hai voglia di provare nuove esperienze e non parlo solo di sesso.


Master, io credo che la ragazza debba essere guidata però: questa da sola mi combina un guaio.


----------



## Eratò (12 Marzo 2015)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> anche se, in teoria, il fascino non dovrebbe essere legato principalmente all'aspetto...


Non è  legato al aspetto infatti..ma ai modi si.Infatti ho distinto le due cose se leggi meglio.


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Macchè, sono i camici ed i letti. Quali telefilm. I telefil casomai la realtà la romanzano, ma si basano su quella.


Non credo che sia solo la disponibilità di una brandina a favorire le attività ma di sicuro aiuta.


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Marzo 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Eh...sti camici soprattutto.Ci son colleghi bruttini col fascino di una lumaca.Se li vedi fuori son niente....Ma col camice li chiamano "affascinanti" !Mah....


E' l'idea di "autorevolezza" che dovrebbe emanare da un medico. Poi in realtà non è un cazzo di niente così, ma vabbè.


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non credo che sia solo la disponibilità di una brandina a favorire le attività ma di sicuro aiuta.


Parlavo anche di camici.


----------



## perplesso (12 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Master, io credo che la ragazza debba essere guidata però: questa da sola mi combina un guaio.


mah,non si può tirare fuori dal fiume chi non ti tende una mano.

resta da intenderesi poi su quale sia il guaio vero.   per come sta messa,credo che il guaio peggiore che Dejaneera possa combinare sia sposarsi adesso.

e credo che le serva della pratica,più che della teoria,per capire quale guaio sarebbe sposarsi adesso.


----------



## Eratò (12 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E' l'idea di "autorevolezza" che dovrebbe emanare da un medico. Poi in realtà non è un cazzo di niente così, ma vabbè.


Autorevolezza?Il fascino della divisa intendi?Allora i finanzieri vengono molestati di brutto:rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Parlavo anche di camici.


Io invece parlavo del fatto che il sesso è una gran bella celebrazione della vita... e negli ospedali l'aria che si respira è un'altra. Credo che abbia il suo peso pure quello, ovvero il fatto che alla fine si vivono gomito a gomito situazioni stressanti fisicamente e psicologicamente per ore e ore.
Ma fosse solo quello il problema della nostra sanità...


----------



## perplesso (12 Marzo 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Non è  legato al aspetto infatti..ma ai modi si.Infatti ho distinto le due cose se leggi meglio.


si fanno i film in testa guardando la TV,poi vanno dai medici "veri",vedono il camice,associano il camice al film che si sono fatti/e in testa e perdono la brocca.
c'entrerà anche l'autorevolezza magari,non so,sarei scettico sul punto.   mi verrebbe da pensare più al fascino del potere che all'autorevolezza.

poi magari il giorno dopo incrociano per la strada lo stesso tipo,senza camice,e manco si accorgono di lui/lei.

Se invece parliamo di intrallazzi tra colleghi o tra medici ed infermieri,lì direi che è semplicemente lo sfregamento quotidiano che innesca la fiammata.


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Marzo 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Autorevolezza?Il fascino della divisa intendi?Allora i finanzieri vengono molestati di brutto:rotfl:


Non quello, no. Quando tu vai da un medico sei TU in difficoltà (un tu generico, magari non proprio tu ma un parente). Insomma ti ritrovi a doverti rivolgere a lui perchè hai bisogno, un bisogno FORTE. E ti aspetti autorevolezza. Anche dove non c'è. Capito?


----------



## Eratò (12 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non quello, no. Quando tu vai da un medico sei TU in difficoltà (un tu generico, magari non proprio tu ma un parente). Insomma ti ritrovi a doverti rivolgere a lui perchè hai bisogno, un bisogno FORTE. E ti aspetti autorevolezza. Anche dove non c'è. Capito?



Ho capito si.Ma non è solo quello che attira Joey. . Quello che attira è tutta l'immagine costruita attorno alla professione....Soldi,posizione sociale,successo,intelligenza e autorevolezza.È  un mito costruito attorno ad una professione....


----------



## Dejaneera (12 Marzo 2015)

Non ho letto tutti gli ultimi vostri messaggi, ma di sicuro vi do ragione in una cosa: sono finita nella confusione più assoluta. Ma non ho mai vissuto nulla di simile, non sono ingenua nella vita e ho tante responsabilità.

Non mi piacciono nemmeno i commenti che mi incitano a fare sesso o altre cose. Ci ho pensato, verissimo, ma non penso che tutte le donne qui presenti siano proprio delle sante e al posto mio a quest'ora avrebbero fatto tutt'altro. Io purtroppo mi sono messa ad adorarlo come le altre stupide, compresa la mia amica, più furba e più esperta di me e solo ieri ho capito che lui è un buffone, che gioca e gioca, e mi ha detto che io sono solo una simpatica amica. Vi dirò la verità, è stata una liberazione che me lo abbia detto, perchè se ho scritto qui in verità è perchè in fondo in fondo forse avrei anche potuto tradire, lo ammetto. Ma non l'ho fatto. Ho solo fantasticato come un ingenua di 18 anni, ma non perchè io lo sia nella vita di tutti i giorni, ma perchè lui mi ha fatto diventare così e solo con lui mi sono comportata così, perchè lui mi ha reso vulnerabile, non di certo altri uomini (subito fulminati con due di picche istantanei) che in questi ultimi anni mi hanno corteggiata nonostante sapessero che io fossi fidanzata.

Non voglio però criticarlo per il suo lavoro, una cosa sono le cazzate della palestra, una cosa la professione medica e di volontariato, che fa con dedizione tanto da essere apprezzato da tutti.

Potrebbe anche avermi nascosto la storia con la mia amica, ma non penso, in quanto molti dei messaggi che lei mandava erano del tipo: Quando ci vediamo fuori dallo studio? E dai fai un'eccezione... che vuoi che succeda... tanto mi hai già vista senza vestiti durante le visite... che differenza fa una volta in più?

Lui mi sembrava preoccupato e arrabbiato, mi ha fatto capire che odia le ragazze facili, anche perchè immagino che seduca facilmente anche le difficili.


----------



## oscuro (12 Marzo 2015)

*Si*



Dejaneera ha detto:


> Non ho letto tutti gli ultimi vostri messaggi, ma di sicuro vi do ragione in una cosa: sono finita nella confusione più assoluta. Ma non ho mai vissuto nulla di simile, non sono ingenua nella vita e ho tante responsabilità.
> 
> Non mi piacciono nemmeno i commenti che mi incitano a fare sesso o altre cose. Ci ho pensato, verissimo, ma non penso che tutte le donne qui presenti siano proprio delle sante e al posto mio a quest'ora avrebbero fatto tutt'altro. Io purtroppo mi sono messa ad adorarlo come le altre stupide, compresa la mia amica, più furba e più esperta di me e solo ieri ho capito che lui è un buffone, che gioca e gioca, e mi ha detto che io sono solo una simpatica amica. Vi dirò la verità, è stata una liberazione che me lo abbia detto, perchè se ho scritto qui in verità è perchè in fondo in fondo forse avrei anche potuto tradire, lo ammetto. Ma non l'ho fatto. Ho solo fantasticato come un ingenua di 18 anni, ma non perchè io lo sia nella vita di tutti i giorni, ma perchè lui mi ha fatto diventare così e solo con lui mi sono comportata così, perchè lui mi ha reso vulnerabile, non di certo altri uomini (subito fulminati con due di picche istantanei) che in questi ultimi anni mi hanno corteggiata nonostante sapessero che io fossi fidanzata.
> 
> ...


Si vabbè,in tutto questo il tuo findanzato dov'è?


----------



## perplesso (12 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si vabbè,in tutto questo il tuo findanzato dov'è?


sul binario principale,quello con la destinazione certa,ma che non da "emozioni"


----------



## oscuro (12 Marzo 2015)

*SI*



perplesso ha detto:


> sul binario principale,quello con la destinazione certa,ma che non da "emozioni"


Un binario morto.....


----------



## Eratò (12 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Non ho letto tutti gli ultimi vostri messaggi, ma di sicuro vi do ragione in una cosa: sono finita nella confusione più assoluta. Ma non ho mai vissuto nulla di simile, non sono ingenua nella vita e ho tante responsabilità.
> 
> Non mi piacciono nemmeno i commenti che mi incitano a fare sesso o altre cose. Ci ho pensato, verissimo, ma non penso che tutte le donne qui presenti siano proprio delle sante e al posto mio a quest'ora avrebbero fatto tutt'altro. Io purtroppo mi sono messa ad adorarlo come le altre stupide, compresa la mia amica, più furba e più esperta di me e solo ieri ho capito che lui è un buffone, che gioca e gioca, e mi ha detto che io sono solo una simpatica amica. Vi dirò la verità, è stata una liberazione che me lo abbia detto, perchè se ho scritto qui in verità è perchè in fondo in fondo forse avrei anche potuto tradire, lo ammetto. Ma non l'ho fatto. Ho solo fantasticato come un ingenua di 18 anni, ma non perchè io lo sia nella vita di tutti i giorni, ma perchè lui mi ha fatto diventare così e solo con lui mi sono comportata così, perchè lui mi ha reso vulnerabile, non di certo altri uomini (subito fulminati con due di picche istantanei) che in questi ultimi anni mi hanno corteggiata nonostante sapessero che io fossi fidanzata.
> 
> ...


Non si ingenua dici?Ti sei messa ad "adorare" una persona che avrai incontrato un paio di volte....e non sei ingenua?


----------



## perplesso (12 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Non ho letto tutti gli ultimi vostri messaggi, ma di sicuro vi do ragione in una cosa: sono finita nella confusione più assoluta. Ma non ho mai vissuto nulla di simile, non sono ingenua nella vita e ho tante responsabilità.
> 
> Non mi piacciono nemmeno i commenti che mi incitano a fare sesso o altre cose. Ci ho pensato, verissimo, ma non penso che tutte le donne qui presenti siano proprio delle sante e al posto mio a quest'ora avrebbero fatto tutt'altro. Io purtroppo mi sono messa ad adorarlo come le altre stupide, compresa la mia amica, più furba e più esperta di me e solo ieri ho capito che lui è un buffone, che gioca e gioca, e mi ha detto che io sono solo una simpatica amica. Vi dirò la verità, è stata una liberazione che me lo abbia detto, perchè se ho scritto qui in verità è perchè in fondo in fondo forse avrei anche potuto tradire, lo ammetto. Ma non l'ho fatto. Ho solo fantasticato come un ingenua di 18 anni, ma non perchè io lo sia nella vita di tutti i giorni, ma perchè lui mi ha fatto diventare così e solo con lui mi sono comportata così, perchè lui mi ha reso vulnerabile, non di certo altri uomini (subito fulminati con due di picche istantanei) che in questi ultimi anni mi hanno corteggiata nonostante sapessero che io fossi fidanzata.
> 
> ...


tu 6 consapevole di essere stata sedotta senza che manco alla fine lui si sia impegnato allo spasimo,vero?


----------



## Dejaneera (12 Marzo 2015)

Il mio fidanzato non c'entra nulla. E' stato solo un mio film mentale.

Sì sono ingenua, ma sto cercando di porre rimedio. Dopo chiamerò la mia (ex) amica per dirgliene quattro.


----------



## perplesso (12 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Il mio fidanzato non c'entra nulla. E' stato solo un mio film mentale.
> 
> Sì sono ingenua, ma sto cercando di porre rimedio. Dopo chiamerò la mia (ex) amica per dirgliene quattro.


digliene anche 8,ma non dimenticare che il problema non è lei,ma tu.


----------



## Eratò (12 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Non ho letto tutti gli ultimi vostri messaggi, ma di sicuro vi do ragione in una cosa: sono finita nella confusione più assoluta. Ma non ho mai vissuto nulla di simile, non sono ingenua nella vita e ho tante responsabilità.
> 
> Non mi piacciono nemmeno i commenti che mi incitano a fare sesso o altre cose. Ci ho pensato, verissimo, ma non penso che tutte le donne qui presenti siano proprio delle sante e al posto mio a quest'ora avrebbero fatto tutt'altro. Io purtroppo mi sono messa ad adorarlo come le altre stupide, compresa la mia amica, più furba e più esperta di me e solo ieri ho capito che lui è un buffone, che gioca e gioca, e mi ha detto che io sono solo una simpatica amica. Vi dirò la verità, è stata una liberazione che me lo abbia detto, perchè se ho scritto qui in verità è perchè in fondo in fondo forse avrei anche potuto tradire, lo ammetto. Ma non l'ho fatto. Ho solo fantasticato come un ingenua di 18 anni, ma non perchè io lo sia nella vita di tutti i giorni, ma perchè lui mi ha fatto diventare così e solo con lui mi sono comportata così, perchè lui mi ha reso vulnerabile, non di certo altri uomini (subito fulminati con due di picche istantanei) che in questi ultimi anni mi hanno corteggiata nonostante sapessero che io fossi fidanzata.
> 
> Non voglio però criticarlo per il suo lavoro, una cosa sono le cazzate della palestra, una cosa la professione medica e di volontariato, che fa con dedizione tanto da essere apprezzato da tutti.


Lui ti ha offerto un cappucino,ti ha mandato dei messagini divertenti e ti ha detto che hai bisogno di movimento...C'è  del altro?Perché se non c'è sei stata tu a farti dei film mentali.


----------



## oscuro (12 Marzo 2015)

*Eh no*



Dejaneera ha detto:


> Il mio fidanzato non c'entra nulla. E' stato solo un mio film mentale.
> 
> Sì sono ingenua, ma sto cercando di porre rimedio. Dopo chiamerò la mia (ex) amica per dirgliene quattro.


Eh no....!Se le cose andavano regolari non ti saresti fatto nessun film mentale...fidati...


----------



## spleen (12 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Non ho letto tutti gli ultimi vostri messaggi, ma di sicuro vi do ragione in una cosa: sono finita nella confusione più assoluta. Ma non ho mai vissuto nulla di simile, non sono ingenua nella vita e ho tante responsabilità.
> 
> Non mi piacciono nemmeno i commenti che mi incitano a fare sesso o altre cose. Ci ho pensato, verissimo, ma non penso che tutte le donne qui presenti siano proprio delle sante e al posto mio a quest'ora avrebbero fatto tutt'altro. Io purtroppo mi sono messa ad adorarlo come le altre stupide, compresa la mia amica, più furba e più esperta di me e solo ieri ho capito che lui è un buffone, che gioca e gioca, e mi ha detto che io sono solo una simpatica amica. Vi dirò la verità, è stata una liberazione che me lo abbia detto, perchè se ho scritto qui in verità è perchè in fondo in fondo forse avrei anche potuto tradire, lo ammetto. Ma non l'ho fatto. Ho solo fantasticato come un ingenua di 18 anni, *ma non perchè io lo sia nella vita di tutti i giorni, ma perchè lui mi ha fatto diventare così* e solo con lui mi sono comportata così, perchè lui mi ha reso vulnerabile, non di certo altri uomini (subito fulminati con due di picche istantanei) che in questi ultimi anni mi hanno corteggiata nonostante sapessero che io fossi fidanzata.
> 
> ...


Lui non ti ha fatto diventare un bel niente, riflettici, lui è solo il fattore scatenante di una situazione che forse in sordina vivevi già.


----------



## drusilla (12 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Il mio fidanzato non c'entra nulla. E' stato solo un mio film mentale.
> 
> Sì sono ingenua, ma sto cercando di porre rimedio. Dopo chiamerò la mia (ex) amica per dirgliene quattro.


ma che c'entra la tua amica? deve fedeltà a te o al suo fidanzato? che le devi dire? che non è stata sincera con te? la stai già giudicando...


----------



## ivanl (12 Marzo 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> digliene anche 8,ma non dimenticare che il problema non è lei,ma tu.





Eratò ha detto:


> Lui ti ha offerto un cappucino,ti ha mandato dei messagini divertenti e ti ha detto che hai bisogno di movimento...C'è  del altro?Perché se non c'è sei stata tu a farti dei film mentali.





oscuro ha detto:


> Eh no....!Se le cose andavano regolari non ti saresti fatto nessun film mentale...fidati...





spleen ha detto:


> Lui non ti ha fatto diventare un bel niente, riflettici, lui è solo il fattore scatenante di una situazione che forse in sordina vivevi già.


sorridi cara, ti stanno facendo la foto


----------



## Tessa (12 Marzo 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> tu 6 consapevole di essere stata sedotta senza che manco alla fine lui si sia impegnato allo spasimo,vero?


Ma com'è che certi soggetti hanno questo potere?
E tutte lì a sbavare.....


----------



## oscuro (12 Marzo 2015)

*Deja*



Dejaneera ha detto:


> Il mio fidanzato non c'entra nulla. E' stato solo un mio film mentale.
> 
> Sì sono ingenua, ma sto cercando di porre rimedio. Dopo chiamerò la mia (ex) amica per dirgliene quattro.


Sarò chiaro:tu puoi raccontarti tutte le bugie che vuoi,metterla come vuoi,la verità è che aneli un altro furetto di carne dalla punta rosa,e non è questione di farsi o non farsi i film.Poi, sposati pure,ma i segnali sono chiari.Vuoi fare un viaggio roma-berlino con una macchina che fuma e perde colpi...buona fortuna.


----------



## Eratò (12 Marzo 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Ma com'è che certi soggetti hanno questo potere?
> E tutte lì a sbavare.....


No Tessa.Togliamo di mezzo al dottorino che da quando pare non aveva intenzioni di un certo tipo....Il problema è  la Dejaneera eh?Che si mette ad "adorare" un tipo dopo un paio di volte che l'ha visto....


----------



## oscuro (12 Marzo 2015)

*SI*



Eratò ha detto:


> No Tessa.Togliamo di mezzo al dottorino che da quando pare non aveva intenzioni di un certo tipo....Il problema è  la Dejaneera eh?Che si mette ad "adorare" un tipo dopo un paio di volte che l'ha visto....


Il problema non è chi si mette ad adorare...la questione è chi non adora più....


----------



## perplesso (12 Marzo 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Ma com'è che certi soggetti hanno questo potere?
> E tutte lì a sbavare.....


da uomo,non ti saprei rispondere.     tenderei a dirti che molte donne sognano il principe azzurro anche se hanno passato i 15 anni da un pezzo.   e non potendoselo permettere,ci mettono sopra un sacco di giustificazioni autoassolutorie.

probabile che ci siano uomini molto bravi ad alimentare questi fuochi,tipo questo dottorino di Dejaneera.

la fiamma però è accesa da prima


----------



## Tessa (12 Marzo 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> No Tessa.Togliamo di mezzo al dottorino che da quando pare non aveva intenzioni di un certo tipo....Il problema è  la Dejaneera eh?Che si mette ad "adorare" un tipo dopo un paio di volte che l'ha visto....


Si ma non è l'unica. Cosa avrà mai questo tizio per creare il delirio di massa? Scene da grupies con le rockstar. Frotte di donne sgallinanti in ambulatorio ed in palestra. Mi stupisco della demenza di certe donne ecco....

Poi tolto di mezzo George Clooney certo Dejaneera deve capire perché ci è cascata pure lei, e con un matrimonio imminente poi....


----------



## Eratò (12 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il problema non è chi si mette ad adorare...la questione è chi non adora più....


L'utilizzo del verbo "adorare" dopo aver incontrato una persona un paio di volte indica immaturità  Oscuro.Al psposto suo mi chiederei cosa significhi la parola amore...


----------



## Uhlalá (12 Marzo 2015)

:up:





Eratò ha detto:


> No Tessa.Togliamo di mezzo al dottorino che da quando pare non aveva intenzioni di un certo tipo....Il problema è  la Dejaneera eh?Che si mette ad "adorare" un tipo dopo un paio di volte che l'ha visto....


Infatti la stessa Deja mi sembra dicesse di odiare quelle donne adoranti.....ed ho percepito un certo compiacimento nel dire che quando Dott. Aerobica se l'è portata da sola nella stanza le altre sono rimaste di sasso (vedi "invidiose").....adoranti tutte, lei compresa.


----------



## Tessa (12 Marzo 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> :up:
> Infatti la stessa Deja mi sembra dicesse di odiare quelle donne adoranti.....ed ho percepito un certo compiacimento nel dire che quando Dott. Aerobica se l'è portata da sola nella stanza le altre sono rimaste di sasso (vedi "invidiose").....adoranti tutte, lei compresa.


Mah sarà che i tipi del genere li ho sempre schivati come la peste....


----------



## zadig (12 Marzo 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> ma che c'entra la tua amica? deve fedeltà a te o al suo fidanzato? che le devi dire? che non è stata sincera con te? la stai già giudicando...


solito discorso di pagliuzze negli occhi altrui etc etc.


----------



## Traccia (12 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Non ho letto tutti gli ultimi vostri messaggi, ma di sicuro vi do ragione in una cosa: sono finita nella confusione più assoluta. Ma non ho mai vissuto nulla di simile, non sono ingenua nella vita e ho tante responsabilità.
> 
> *Non mi piacciono nemmeno i commenti che mi incitano a fare sesso o altre cose.* Ci ho pensato, verissimo, ma non penso che tutte le donne qui presenti siano proprio delle sante e al posto mio a quest'ora avrebbero fatto tutt'altro. Io purtroppo mi sono messa ad adorarlo come le altre stupide, compresa la mia amica, più furba e più esperta di me e solo ieri ho capito che lui è un buffone, che gioca e gioca, e mi ha detto che io sono solo una simpatica amica. Vi dirò la verità, è stata una liberazione che me lo abbia detto, perchè se ho scritto qui in verità è perchè in fondo in fondo forse avrei anche potuto tradire, lo ammetto. Ma non l'ho fatto. Ho solo fantasticato come un ingenua di 18 anni, ma non perchè io lo sia nella vita di tutti i giorni, ma perchè lui mi ha fatto diventare così e solo con lui mi sono comportata così, perchè lui mi ha reso vulnerabile, non di certo altri uomini (subito fulminati con due di picche istantanei) che in questi ultimi anni mi hanno corteggiata nonostante sapessero che io fossi fidanzata.
> 
> ...


Ma che veramente esistono donne capaci di scrivere queste cose ad un uomo?  ma la dignità dove ce l'hanno?  di ridursi ad elemosinare una uscita?! io resto basita dinanzi a tanta zerbinagine.
Ma come si fa?
E' 'colpa' delle donne che venerano certi tizi così, che loro se lo tirano e ce credono. E fanno bene!!! co sto panorama e fauna mi allontanerei anche io da chi si riduce a prostrarsi così. Bah. Come stiamo messe male...
Poi ti credo che se poco poco trovano una normalmente tranquilla e sicura di se che non li caga, si appassionano e intestardiscono...co sto delirio di sciacquette in giro, una poco poco normale diventa una perla rara. Bah!

Sono d'accordo con te che non sono carini gli inviti ad andarci a letto...tanto, prima o poi capiterà da se. Senza che ti incoraggino. E non con lui, ma col prossimo che ti stuzzicherà e che non se lo tira come questo.



Dejaneera ha detto:


> Il mio fidanzato non c'entra nulla. *E' stato solo un mio film mentale.*
> 
> Sì sono ingenua, ma sto cercando di porre rimedio. Dopo chiamerò la mia (ex) amica *per dirgliene quattro*.


assolutamente SI! è stato solo un tuo film che appena hai visto uno gnocco che t'ha fatto na scorreggia (il cappuccino) ci sei cascata con tutte le scarpe. E questa la dice lunga. Oggi è sto tizio, domani chissà. Ma la tua resistenza è pressocchè insufficiente direi. Ergo: tuo fidanzato quanto prima si ritroverà con un bel paio di corna. Solo questione di tempo e di incontrare un tizio che non se lo tira e che te l'ammolla. :up:

non sono d'accordo a dirgliene 8, e nemmeno 4 e nemmeno 2. Non sono cavoli tuoi quello che la tipa scrive e fa. Piuttosto io mi concentrerei solo sulla 'delusione' del fatto che una mia amica non si confida con me...ma se sapesse che sei andata da lui e ti ha fatto leggere i suoi messaggi sai che figura di merda, non sei stata 'amica' nemmeno tu! ciò che ieri era corretto fare non era andare da lui ma alzare il telefono e parlare con lei.
che razza di amicizia è? da entrambi i lati dico.
ma sullo spessore della tizia in questione, dai messaggi che manda al fustacchione, direi che beh, c'era da aspettarselo...

raccontaci ancora le tue fantastiche avventure!!


----------



## Dalida (12 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Ho solo fantasticato come un ingenua di 18 anni, ma non perchè io lo sia nella vita di tutti i giorni, ma perchè lui mi ha fatto diventare così e solo con lui mi sono comportata così, perchè lui mi ha reso vulnerabile, non di certo altri uomini (subito fulminati con due di picche istantanei) che in questi ultimi anni mi hanno corteggiata nonostante sapessero che io fossi fidanzata.


dejaneera, va bene tutto, ma vedi che non ti ha reso vulnerabile lui, che peraltro conosci appena.
sei vulnerabile tu, adesso i motivi non li so, non so se tu sia un'ingenua nella vita ecc. ma sta cosa che lui ti ha resa così è semplicemente una cretinata.
magari è solo un periodo, non ho motivo di non crederti, ma che lui ti abbia fatta diventare così è una scemenza, soprattutto considerando che alla fine lui manco niente ha fatto.
la scuffia è tua, il comportamento è tuo.


----------



## Traccia (12 Marzo 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> :up:
> Infatti la stessa Deja mi sembra dicesse di odiare quelle donne adoranti.....ed ho percepito un certo compiacimento nel dire che quando Dott. Aerobica se l'è portata da sola nella stanza le altre sono rimaste di sasso (vedi "invidiose").....adoranti tutte, lei compresa.


conocordo!!! :up:
a me lei sembra nè più nè meno come le altre...sennò col cavolo che assecondava, da subito, certi segnali, ma avrebbe mantenuto un atteggiamento professional e distaccato.
A lui servono adepte per la sua palestra (o quello che è), 45€ mensili ciascuna, questo conta, e da buon furbacchione/commerciale punta sul suo fascino. E su questo io non ci vedo nulla di male (anche se non rientra nel mio style).
Poi si ritrova le stalker, le attempate, le ingenue e tutto il cucuzzaro. Effetti collaterali.

Secondo me costui potrebbe anche essere tranquillamente fidanzato e fedele (ma se ne guarda bene dall'ufficializzarlo sennò la palestra je se svuota!). Uno che usa il suo fascino per interessi lavorativi e ritorni. Ci può stare, in fondo oltre che flirtare non mi sembra abbia fatto qualcosa di male.

Sono le ingenuotte che ci cascano/illudono/perseguitano che invece... non ci sta!


----------



## oscuro (12 Marzo 2015)

*Uffà*

Quante storie per un voluttuso"attacco di manico"


----------



## zanna (12 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quante storie per un voluttuso"attacco di manico"


Beh oscu sarà pure voluttouso ma pericoloso per una serie di fattori:
1- la signorina si dovrebbe sposare (forse);
2- il dottorino sembra essere molto ambito;
3- l'amica c'è l'ha in fiamme (come peraltro molte altre);
4- il dottorino tiene traccia dei messaggi equivoci dell'amica ... :facepalm:
5- ... e magari anche di altre ...

Il tortino è pronto ad essere sfornato ...


----------



## Dejaneera (12 Marzo 2015)

Quello che dite è quasi tutto vero.
Non è vero però che sono disposta ad andare a letto con il prossimo tizio figo che passa, avrei potuto farlo anche in passato e non l'ho fatto. E poi lui mi attira più per la sua persona che per andarci a letto, cosa che comunque non succederà.

Il mio comportamento delle ultime settimane è molto cambiato, sono scontrosa ed irritata e ragiono come una pazza deficiente. Sono molto peggiore io della mia amica, anche se mai avrei scritto ad uomo porcate simili. E' lui che mi ha fatto diventare diversa, e non in meglio.

Lui in tutti i casi sembra avere un comportamento corretto, è vero che flirta, ma è single e sono affari suoi. In effetti il cappuccino con il cuore è l'unica romanticheria che ha fatto per me. Il resto sono solo cose che riguardano la sua vita e le sue attività.

Ma non voglio che pensiate che lui sia bello e narciso e basta, è bello tanto quanto altri, nulla di più. Non è nemmeno oscuro e misterioso. Il problema è nato da quando per la prima volta mi ha guardata negli occhi. E' stato come cadere dentro il sole, e adesso devo curarmi le (per fortuna poche) bruciature.


----------



## zanna (12 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Quello che dite è quasi tutto vero.
> Non è vero però che sono disposta ad andare a letto con il prossimo tizio figo che passa, avrei potuto farlo anche in passato e non l'ho fatto. E poi lui mi attira più per la sua persona che per andarci a letto, cosa che comunque non succederà.
> 
> Il mio comportamento delle ultime settimane è molto cambiato, sono scontrosa ed irritata e ragiono come una pazza deficiente. Sono molto peggiore io della mia amica, anche se mai avrei scritto ad uomo porcate simili. E' lui che mi ha fatto diventare diversa, e non in meglio.
> ...


 Ossignur :facepalm:qualcuno direbbe che ti ha scopato la testa ...


----------



## perplesso (12 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Quello che dite è quasi tutto vero.
> Non è vero però che sono disposta ad andare a letto con il prossimo tizio figo che passa, avrei potuto farlo anche in passato e non l'ho fatto. E poi lui mi attira più per la sua persona che per andarci a letto, cosa che comunque non succederà.
> 
> Il mio comportamento delle ultime settimane è molto cambiato, sono scontrosa ed irritata e ragiono come una pazza deficiente. Sono molto peggiore io della mia amica, anche se mai avrei scritto ad uomo porcate simili. E' lui che mi ha fatto diventare diversa, e non in meglio.
> ...


Il cuneo si inserisce solo dove c'è già una fenditura.    prendi atto che l'innamoramento per il tuo fidanzato non c'è più.   magari ci sarà la progettualità,magari il tuo fidanzato è l'uomo che vedi al tuo fianco quando avrai 79 anni e che consideri il padre perfetto per i tuoi figli.


ma se ammetti che gli è bastato guardarti negli occhi per farti infiammare,o questo qui è il più grande illusionista del mondo oppure veramente tu ha voglia di provare altre esperienze e con questo devi fare i conti.

e di questo,anche senza dover per forza tirare in ballo il dottorino (visto che di concreto c'è stato zero), devi trovare il coraggio di parlare col tuo futuro marito.

Perchè una cosa dev'esserti chiara: non capiterà col primo bellimbusto che ti corteggia,magari manco col secondo, il terzo o il quarto.

Ma uno che ti fa tremare con lo sguardo prima o poi lo ritrovi.   e la prossima volta potresti non riuscire a fermarti,anzi sicuramente non ti fermerai


----------



## Uhlalá (12 Marzo 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> Il cuneo si inserisce solo dove c'è già una fenditura.    prendi atto che l'innamoramento per il tuo fidanzato non c'è più.   magari ci sarà la progettualità,magari il tuo fidanzato è l'uomo che vedi al tuo fianco quando avrai 79 anni e che consideri il padre perfetto per i tuoi figli.
> 
> 
> ma se ammetti che gli è bastato guardarti negli occhi per farti infiammare,o questo qui è il più grande illusionista del mondo oppure veramente tu ha voglia di provare altre esperienze e con questo devi fare i conti.
> ...


Sante parole


----------



## zadig (12 Marzo 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> Beh oscu sarà pure voluttouso ma pericoloso per una serie di fattori:
> 1- la signorina si dovrebbe sposare (forse);
> 2- il dottorino sembra essere molto ambito;
> 3- l'amica c'è l'ha in fiamme (come peraltro molte altre);
> ...


si ma è talmente invornita che neanche nota che il dottorino le fa leggere conversazioni private. E, forse a causa della tempesta ormonale, non pensa che chi fa questo ad una persona può farlo anche a te.
Il dottorino è una merda umana, lei pure per quello che fa (anche solo mentalmente) al suo promesso sposo.


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Quello che dite è quasi tutto vero.
> Non è vero però che sono disposta ad andare a letto con il prossimo tizio figo che passa, avrei potuto farlo anche in passato e non l'ho fatto. E poi lui mi attira più per la sua persona che per andarci a letto, cosa che comunque non succederà.
> 
> Il mio comportamento delle ultime settimane è molto cambiato, sono scontrosa ed irritata e ragiono come una pazza deficiente. Sono molto peggiore io della mia amica, anche se mai avrei scritto ad uomo porcate simili. E' lui che mi ha fatto diventare diversa, e non in meglio.
> ...


questo basta e avanza per capire che ti ha cotto a puntino. A questo punto devi cercare di capire cosa vuoi realmente.


----------



## zadig (12 Marzo 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> questo basta e avanza per capire che ti ha cotto a puntino. A questo punto devi cercare di capire cosa vuoi realmente.


però dovrebbe cambiare nick: Deianira era la moglie di Ercole (gelosona ed un po' sciroccata), quindi dovrebbe cambiarlo in Icaro!


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Marzo 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> però dovrebbe cambiare nick: Deianira era la moglie di Ercole (gelosona ed un po' sciroccata), quindi dovrebbe cambiarlo in Icaro!


:rotfl:anche !!! Io metterei in stand by sia il fidanzato,che il dottori o e cercherei di far diradare la nebbia


----------



## zadig (12 Marzo 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl:anche !!! Io metterei in stand by sia il fidanzato,che il dottori o e cercherei di far diradare la nebbia


meglio ancora, come direbbe Oscuro, dedicarsi alla caccia ed alla collezione di furetti dal muso rosa: a volte hanno il potere di far capire cose si vuole, il perchè, il chi ed il quando.


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Marzo 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> meglio ancora, come direbbe Oscuro, dedicarsi alla caccia ed alla collezione di furetti dal muso rosa: a volte hanno il potere di far capire cose si vuole, il perchè, il chi ed il quando.


Si credo che a volte sia utile sfogarsi un po


----------



## zadig (12 Marzo 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si credo che a volte sia utile sfogarsi un po


beh, visto che il "parafulmine" del futuro marito non la protegge dalle tempeste ormonali... cazzi come se piovesse le faranno bene.


----------



## Eratò (12 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Quello che dite è quasi tutto vero.Non è vero però che sono disposta ad andare a letto con il prossimo tizio figo che passa, avrei potuto farlo anche in passato e non l'ho fatto. E poi lui mi attira più per la sua persona che per andarci a letto, cosa che comunque non succederà.Il mio comportamento delle ultime settimane è molto cambiato, sono scontrosa ed irritata e ragiono come una pazza deficiente. Sono molto peggiore io della mia amica, anche se mai avrei scritto ad uomo porcate simili. E' lui che mi ha fatto diventare diversa, e non in meglio.Lui in tutti i casi sembra avere un comportamento corretto, è vero che flirta, ma è single e sono affari suoi. In effetti il cappuccino con il cuore è l'unica romanticheria che ha fatto per me. Il resto sono solo cose che riguardano la sua vita e le sue attività.Ma non voglio che pensiate che lui sia bello e narciso e basta, è bello tanto quanto altri, nulla di più. Non è nemmeno oscuro e misterioso. Il problema è nato da quando per la prima volta mi ha guardata negli occhi. E' stato c*ome cadere dentro il sole, e adesso devo curarmi le (per fortuna poche) bruciature*.


Madonna santissima!Cazzo aveva dentro il cappucino? !Sul serio Deja,non è il sole,la luna o sai cosa eh?È che chissà che romanzo t'eri fantasticata e t'aspettavi e invece nulla,niente e non solo,siete finiti anche a parlare della tua amica rinconglionita!I 45 euro son stati la botta finale....E dai su aripigliati,e che stiamo a scherza'?Ma per davvero davvero?Piuttosto pensa a quel povero ffidanzato che dorme sonni tranquilli mentre la fidanzata si brucia da sola


----------



## Stark72 (12 Marzo 2015)

Se ti sposi entro in chiesa ad urlare "questo matrimonio non s'ha da fare"!!!
E ci butto dentro pure un "maremma maiala"


----------



## Uhlalá (12 Marzo 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Se ti sposi entro in chiesa ad urlare "questo matrimonio non s'ha da fare"!!!
> E ci butto dentro pure un "maremma maiala"


:rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Marzo 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> Il cuneo si inserisce solo dove c'è già una fenditura. prendi atto che l'innamoramento per il tuo fidanzato non c'è più. magari ci sarà la progettualità,magari il tuo fidanzato è l'uomo che vedi al tuo fianco quando avrai 79 anni e che consideri il padre perfetto per i tuoi figli.
> 
> 
> ma se ammetti che gli è bastato guardarti negli occhi per farti infiammare,o questo qui è il più grande illusionista del mondo oppure veramente tu ha voglia di provare altre esperienze e con questo devi fare i conti.
> ...


quoto col sangue


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Marzo 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Se ti sposi entro in chiesa ad urlare "questo matrimonio non s'ha da fare"!!!
> E ci butto dentro pure un "maremma maiala"


... però mi paghi i diritti.
Non sono esosa: basta... un cappuccino


----------



## Stark72 (12 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... però mi paghi i diritti.
> Non sono esosa: basta... un cappuccino


L'avevi già detto tu? Allora aggiudicato alla signora col tacco.

Devo difendere quel povero Stark Junior che sta per fare la fine dello Stark72


----------



## Eratò (12 Marzo 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Se ti sposi entro in chiesa ad urlare "questo matrimonio non s'ha da fare"!!!
> E ci butto dentro pure un "maremma maiala"


Ma andiamo tutti dai!!!


----------



## Eratò (12 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... però mi paghi i diritti.
> Non sono esosa: basta... un cappuccino


Attenta ai capuccini....


----------



## Stark72 (12 Marzo 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma andiamo tutti dai!!!


Ok, ho 4 posti in macchina.
Se non sbaglio si tratta di Firenze. Accorrete su Roma e si parte a salvare Stark Junior


----------



## zadig (12 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... però mi paghi i diritti.
> Non sono esosa: basta... un cappuccino


ne vuoi uno che ti brucia come il sole?


----------



## Tessa (12 Marzo 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Madonna santissima!Cazzo aveva dentro il cappucino? !Sul serio Deja,non è il sole,la luna o sai cosa eh?È che chissà che romanzo t'eri fantasticata e t'aspettavi e invece nulla,niente e non solo,siete finiti anche a parlare della tua amica rinconglionita!I 45 euro son stati la botta finale....E dai su aripigliati,e che stiamo a scherza'?Ma per davvero davvero?Piuttosto pensa a quel povero ffidanzato che dorme sonni tranquilli mentre la fidanzata si brucia da sola


Pero' 45 euro per un corso annuale non sono niente. Dove insegna il dottorino?


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Marzo 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Pero' *45 euro per un corso annuale non sono niente*. Dove insegna il dottorino?&#55357;&#56832;


45 l'iscrizione, l'abbonamento si paga in natura.


----------



## Eratò (12 Marzo 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Ok, ho 4 posti in macchina.
> Se non sbaglio si tratta di Firenze. Accorrete su Roma e si parte a salvare Stark Junior


Ok...raccomandazioni sul abbigliamento :
Uomini : completto e cravatta neri,occhiali neri,camicia bianca 
Donne : tailleur nero (minigonna mi raccomando) con cravatta nera ma niente camicetta,tacco a spillo 12,calze nere a rete.
Entriamo in chiesa tutti insieme e diciamo :
SQUADRA D'EMERGENZA !Sequestriamo lo sposo e lo portiamo da una strafiga bionda con 4a di seno,gambe chilometriche,occhi azzuri che gli fa dimenticare il nome di Dejaneera...E poi un bel giretto con Oscuro e Perplesso.Un po' di lezioni da Jb ed è  fatta.Un uomo nuovo


----------



## Eratò (12 Marzo 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Pero' 45 euro per un corso annuale non sono niente. Dove insegna il dottorino?


Te piacesse saperlo eh?


----------



## Nicka (12 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Quello che dite è quasi tutto vero.
> Non è vero però che sono disposta ad andare a letto con il prossimo tizio figo che passa, avrei potuto farlo anche in passato e non l'ho fatto. E poi lui mi attira più per la sua persona che per andarci a letto, cosa che comunque non succederà.
> 
> Il mio comportamento delle ultime settimane è molto cambiato, sono scontrosa ed irritata e ragiono come una pazza deficiente. Sono molto peggiore io della mia amica, anche se mai avrei scritto ad uomo porcate simili. E' lui che mi ha fatto diventare diversa, e non in meglio.
> ...


Lui ti ha fatta diventare diversa per due volte che ti ha rivolto la parola???
Cara ragazza...cresci...ma davvero!
E poi ste robe di cadere nel sole...aiuto! Dai, non si possono leggere.
Sto dottore non è nulla. Tu invece comincia a capire cosa vuoi, che non è mica un male desiderare una vita diversa da quella che hai e che ti stavi preparando fino a 2 giorni fa.
Ma se per uno sguardo sei combinata così qualcosa che non va mi dispiace, ma c'è.


----------



## zadig (12 Marzo 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Uomini : completto e cravatta neri,occhiali neri,camicia bianca


Man In Black o Blues Brothers?


----------



## Stark72 (12 Marzo 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ok...raccomandazioni sul abbigliamento :
> Uomini : completto e cravatta neri,occhiali neri,camicia bianca
> *Donne : tailleur nero (minigonna mi raccomando) con cravatta nera ma niente camicetta,tacco a spillo 12,calze nere a rete.*
> Entriamo in chiesa tutti insieme e diciamo :
> SQUADRA D'EMERGENZA !Sequestriamo lo sposo e lo portiamo da una strafiga bionda con 4a di seno,gambe chilometriche,occhi azzuri che gli fa dimenticare il nome di Dejaneera...E poi un bel giretto con Oscuro e Perplesso.Un po' di lezioni da Jb ed è  fatta.Un uomo nuovo


No senti, così non vi porto in chiesa ma a casa :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Marzo 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> Man In Black o Blues Brothers?


la seconda.
Mi hai spezzato il cuore, comunque.


----------



## Eratò (12 Marzo 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> Man In Black o Blues Brothers?


Blues Brothers...oh yeaaaa!this is tradimento.net
[video]https://youtu.be/YnaSRhMB_qo[/video]


----------



## zadig (12 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> la seconda.
> Mi hai spezzato il cuore, comunque.


non mi resta che scusarmi...

[video]https://youtu.be/pYfY7VOqiIY[/video]


----------



## Eratò (12 Marzo 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> No senti, così non vi porto in chiesa ma a casa :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Caro questo e altro per teFacciamo prima o dopo la chiesa?:carneval:


----------



## Stark72 (12 Marzo 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Caro questo e altro per teFacciamo prima o dopo la chiesa?:carneval:


ma a sto punto...che si fotta Stark Junior, eliminiamo la chiesa :carneval:


----------



## perplesso (12 Marzo 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ok...raccomandazioni sul abbigliamento :
> Uomini : completto e cravatta neri,occhiali neri,camicia bianca
> Donne : tailleur nero (minigonna mi raccomando) con cravatta nera ma niente camicetta,tacco a spillo 12,calze nere a rete.
> Entriamo in chiesa tutti insieme e diciamo :
> SQUADRA D'EMERGENZA !Sequestriamo lo sposo e lo portiamo da una strafiga bionda con 4a di seno,gambe chilometriche,occhi azzuri che gli fa dimenticare il nome di Dejaneera...E poi un bel giretto con Oscuro e Perplesso.Un po' di lezioni da Jb ed è  fatta.Un uomo nuovo


calze a rete anche no,per favore.


----------



## Traccia (12 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Lui ti ha fatta diventare diversa per due volte che ti ha rivolto la parola???
> Cara ragazza...cresci...ma davvero!
> E poi ste robe di cadere nel sole...aiuto! Dai, non si possono leggere.
> Sto dottore non è nulla. Tu invece comincia a capire cosa vuoi, che non è mica un male desiderare una vita diversa da quella che hai e che ti stavi preparando fino a 2 giorni fa.
> Ma se per uno sguardo sei combinata così qualcosa che non va mi dispiace, ma c'è.



:up::up:


----------



## Dalida (12 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Quello che dite è quasi tutto vero.
> Non è vero però che sono disposta ad andare a letto con il prossimo tizio figo che passa, avrei potuto farlo anche in passato e non l'ho fatto. E poi lui mi attira più per la sua persona che per andarci a letto, cosa che comunque non succederà.
> 
> Il mio comportamento delle ultime settimane è molto cambiato, sono scontrosa ed irritata e ragiono come una pazza deficiente. Sono molto peggiore io della mia amica, anche se mai avrei scritto ad uomo porcate simili. E' lui che mi ha fatto diventare diversa, e non in meglio.
> ...


dejaneera, ma cosa vai dicendo dai.
ma cosa ti attira come persona e non per andarci a letto.
ma certo che ci vuoi andare a letto, è che ti stai raccontando mille palle per giustificare questo desiderio (sono cambiata, caduta dentro il sole :unhappy: ) per un semplice cappuccino macchiato.
non so, forse hai panico pre-matrimoniale, oppure molto banalmente ti stai assumendo un impegno con irresponsabilità.
cosa accade se tra due anni arriva il commercialista che ti regala il bacio perugina o l'oculista che ti offre un caffè al ginseng?
nemmeno lo conosci questo tizio, ti sei presa una scuffia da ragazzina ma essendo tu un'adulta è ovvio ed evidente che l'interesse è sessuale.


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Marzo 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> calze a rete anche no,per favore.


riga dietro? disegnino sulla caviglia? autoreggenti?


----------



## Uhlalá (12 Marzo 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Blues Brothers...oh yeaaaa!this is tradimento.net
> [video]https://youtu.be/YnaSRhMB_qo[/video]


Le cavallette.....adoro


----------



## perplesso (12 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> riga dietro? disegnino sulla caviglia? autoreggenti?


tubino nero,corto.
autoreggenti
tacco fate voi

trucco leggero,soprattutto.  chignon per i capelli

arma semiautomatica,possibilmente una mitraglietta chè sennò col tacco il rinculo di un fucile ti sbilancia.

niente discorsi ad effetto,non siamo in un film.   si entra,si chiede il nome al soggetto e si spara.

proiettili blindati,chè è meglio non arrivino schizzi addosso,nè di sangue nè di materia cerebrale.

tutto in rigoroso silenzio,chè le voci tradiscono sempre


----------



## Eratò (12 Marzo 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> calze a rete anche no,per favore.


Capo tu non venire a casa di stark....A te ti mandiamo con Oscuro


----------



## Brunetta (12 Marzo 2015)

Ho saltato un po' di pagine.
Prendendo per buona la storia che sembra una sceneggiatura di un B movie italiano anni 70 80 con la scrivente al posto di Lino Banfi e il fisioterapista al posto della Fenech, dottoressa del distretto militare, qualcuno ha detto qualcosa della scorrettezza del simil medico che ha fatto leggere messaggi privati?
Ho letto più volte alti lai per coniugi che leggevano sms del partner e qui si trova normale questa cosa?
E Deja pensa di dirne quattro all'amica invece di metterla in guardia su un uomo che la sputtana?
Ma se l'amica è tanto presa perché mai avrebbe messo in mezzo Deja?
mah


----------



## Brunetta (12 Marzo 2015)

P.S. Ma qualcuno di voi usa l'espressione  "ragazza facile"?


----------



## Dalida (12 Marzo 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho saltato un po' di pagine.
> Prendendo per buona la storia che sembra una sceneggiatura di un B movie italiano anni 70 80 con la scrivente al posto di Lino Banfi e il fisioterapista al posto della Fenech, dottoressa del distretto militare, qualcuno ha detto qualcosa della scorrettezza del simil medico che ha fatto leggere messaggi privati?
> Ho letto più volte alti lai per coniugi che leggevano sms del partner e qui si trova normale questa cosa?
> E Deja pensa di dirne quattro all'amica invece di metterla in guardia su un uomo che la sputtana?
> ...


ma infatti la storia ha una serie di aspetti un pochino strani.
inoltre la questione di lui che non manda la mail per tutelarsi ma poi le fa leggere questi sms. boh.


----------



## drusilla (12 Marzo 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> calze a rete anche no,per favore.


uffa mi devo mettermi un altro completino..


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Marzo 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> *tubino nero,corto.
> autoreggenti
> tacco fate voi
> 
> ...


ce l'ho, ce l'ho, ce l'ho. E per il silenzio... gentildonna... ça va sans dire.


----------



## Nicka (12 Marzo 2015)

Allora...voi non capite che il finale era già scritto...ed era farcito di amplessi bollenti in sauna (anche se io ho suggerito il bagno turco, meglio con aspersione di mentolo che libera pure i polmoni).
Visto che avevo già svelato il finale c'è stata la deviazione in corsa e ci ha lasciato tutti con un pugno di mosche e un abbonamento a 45 euri. 
Praticamente è stato come se sul più bello di un film scabroso/erotico/pruriginoso partisse la pubblicità di Remail o Eminflex...meglio ancora una pubblicità sui reflussi acidi o emorroidi...


----------



## Tessa (12 Marzo 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> ma infatti la storia ha una serie di aspetti un pochino strani.
> inoltre la questione di lui che non manda la mail per tutelarsi ma poi le fa leggere questi sms. boh.


Lui che teme mails personali sulla mail dell'ospedale ci sta. Soprattutto se l'amica e' cosi ossessiva. 
Comunque il dott non e' affatto limpido. Prima le accende poi scappa e pure le schernisce. Ci sguazza in questo pollaio.


----------



## Stark72 (12 Marzo 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> uffa mi devo mettermi un altro completino..


e insomma dai, avendoti conosciuta, non sfigureresti affatto :updue::updue::updue:


----------



## perplesso (12 Marzo 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> uffa mi devo mettermi un altro completino..


sul lavoro ci si va non per sfilare.   anzi,meno dettagli si ricordano di te,meglio è


----------



## Dalida (12 Marzo 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Lui che teme mails personali sulla mail dell'ospedale ci sta. Soprattutto se l'amica e' cosi ossessiva.
> Comunque il dott non e' affatto limpido. Prima le accende poi scappa e pure le schernisce. Ci sguazza in questo pollaio.


per la mia esperienza, ai medici capita di essere oggetto delle attenzioni delle pazienti (spesso però sono donne anziane e sole e non così esplicite. la realtà è sempre meno sexy  o almeno io queste storie so).
ad ogni modo, se fosse davvero preoccupato per il suo lavoro/post ecc. dovrebbe avvisare lui la direzione, chiedendo appunto direttive sul comportamento da assumere.
di certo non vado a coinvolgere l'amica dell'amica, prendi le analisi, leggi gli sms e via così.
penso che lo farebbe ogni persona mediamente sensata.
poi magari è un deficiente lui, può essere tutto.


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Marzo 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> No senti, così non vi porto in chiesa ma a casa :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:





Eratò ha detto:


> Caro questo e altro per teFacciamo prima o dopo la chiesa?:carneval:





Stark72 ha detto:


> ma a sto punto...che si fotta Stark Junior, eliminiamo la chiesa :carneval:


:rotfl::rotfl:Già accantonata la missione  "salvate stark junior"


----------



## Nicka (12 Marzo 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> sul lavoro ci si va non per sfilare.   anzi,meno dettagli si ricordano di te,meglio è


Se si ammazza qualcuno io ci vengo.
Ma a me niente completini, voglio la OP. Che sono tutte ste robe da femmine...:unhappy:


----------



## drusilla (12 Marzo 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> e insomma dai, avendoti conosciuta, non sfigureresti affatto :updue::updue::updue:


tu non venire conciato così eh... :carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Marzo 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> *tubino nero,corto.
> autoreggenti
> tacco fate voi
> 
> ...


ti quoto fino qui, il resto lo lascio agli altri


----------



## perplesso (12 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Se si ammazza qualcuno io ci vengo.
> Ma a me niente completini, voglio la OP. Che sono tutte ste robe da femmine...:unhappy:


basta che non sia roba appariscente.   un professionista si fa dimenticare 5 secondi dopo aver finito il lavoro.

Sbriciolata e Drusilla sono 2 killer ladies,ci tengono allo stile anche sul lavoro.


----------



## Stark72 (12 Marzo 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> tu non venire conciato così eh... :carneval:View attachment 9811


e tanto non gli somiglierei minimamente ahahhaha


----------



## Nicka (12 Marzo 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> basta che non sia roba appariscente.   un professionista si fa dimenticare 5 secondi dopo aver finito il lavoro.
> 
> Sbriciolata e Drusilla sono 2 killer ladies,ci tengono allo stile anche sul lavoro.


Macchè appariscente. Io faccio lavori puliti e poi sparisco.


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Marzo 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Lui che teme mails personali sulla mail dell'ospedale ci sta. Soprattutto se l'amica e' cosi ossessiva.
> Comunque il dott non e' affatto limpido. Prima le accende poi scappa e pure le schernisce. Ci sguazza in questo pollaio.


macchè. Se io mando una mail professionale a un tipo e questo mi risponde dicendo che mi si vorrebbe fare, io ho una pezza d'appoggio per una denuncia per molestie sessuali, sia uomo che donna.
Oltre al fatto che la mail dello studio dove girano dati sensibili e ci accedono tutti secondo me non sta in piedi, proprio.
Ma proprio no: e l'accendiamo pure.


----------



## Stark72 (12 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Macchè appariscente. Io faccio lavori puliti e poi sparisco.


c'è posto anche per in macchina allora


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Se si ammazza qualcuno io ci vengo.
> Ma a me niente completini, voglio la OP. Che sono tutte ste robe da femmine...:unhappy:


io quasi quasi vengo vestita come sono oggi. Non ho il tubino però mi hanno detto che sembro un tipo pericoloso. Sarà il machete.


----------



## Dejaneera (12 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Allora...voi non capite che il finale era già scritto...ed era farcito di amplessi bollenti in sauna (anche se io ho suggerito il bagno turco, meglio con aspersione di mentolo che libera pure i polmoni).
> Visto che avevo già svelato il finale c'è stata la deviazione in corsa e ci ha lasciato tutti con un pugno di mosche e un abbonamento a 45 euri.
> Praticamente è stato come se sul più bello di un film scabroso/erotico/pruriginoso partisse la pubblicità di Remail o Eminflex...meglio ancora una pubblicità sui reflussi acidi o emorroidi...


Uffff... Nicka ok, questo era il finale che io e te c'eravamo immaginate, ma la realtà è diversa ok? Sei più contenta se ti dico che l'ho pensato anche io? Magari prima che lo pensassi tu?

Per il resto non so che dire, penso che comunque dovrò parlare con il mio fidanzato, aldilà di tutto, dei miei reali sentimenti, ma ne ho molta paura.

Per tutte le altre cose che dite, mamma mia, siete più matti di me.


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Uffff... Nicka ok, questo era il finale che io e te c'eravamo immaginate, ma la realtà è diversa ok? Sei più contenta se ti dico che l'ho pensato anche io? Magari prima che lo pensassi tu?
> 
> Per il resto non so che dire, penso che comunque dovrò parlare con il mio fidanzato, aldilà di tutto, dei miei reali sentimenti, ma ne ho molta paura.
> 
> Per tutte le altre cose che dite, mamma mia, *siete più matti di me*.


assolutamente sì.
però cara la mia ragazza, vedila così: hai un'opportunità, adesso, non un problema.


----------



## Nicka (12 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Uffff... Nicka ok, questo era il finale che io e te c'eravamo immaginate, ma la realtà è diversa ok? Sei più contenta se ti dico che l'ho pensato anche io? Magari prima che lo pensassi tu?
> 
> Per il resto non so che dire, penso che comunque dovrò parlare con il mio fidanzato, aldilà di tutto, dei miei reali sentimenti, ma ne ho molta paura.
> 
> Per tutte le altre cose che dite, mamma mia, siete più matti di me.


No non sono contenta.
Ora che ci penso la sauna (anzi il bagno turco mentolato) mi manca...
Ecco perchè mi sfrucigliava...

Vado a cercarmi un dottore...


----------



## perplesso (12 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Uffff... Nicka ok, questo era il finale che io e te c'eravamo immaginate, ma la realtà è diversa ok? Sei più contenta se ti dico che l'ho pensato anche io? Magari prima che lo pensassi tu?
> 
> Per il resto non so che dire, penso che comunque dovrò parlare con il mio fidanzato, aldilà di tutto, dei miei reali sentimenti, ma ne ho molta paura.
> 
> Per tutte le altre cose che dite, mamma mia, siete più matti di me.


la paura è anche comprensibile.   ma se st'uomo lo ami per davvero e non solo a chiacchiere,corri il rischio di metterlo dinanzi al tuo stato d'animo.

il che,ripeto ancora,NON significa che devi dirgli "guarda,un dottore, che probabilmente si fa una mia amica, mi ha sconvolta con uno sguardo ed un cappuccino cuoricioso" perchè chiamerebbe la neurodeliri.

fai un discorso in generale sull'esclusività e la fedeltà ed il valore che potreste dare ad un qualche "inciampo" e vedi come reagisce.

ma prima decidi cosa significa PER TE l'impegno che stai andando a prenderti e che valore ti senti di dare adesso a fedeltà ed esclusività e sesso,all'interno del tuo rapporto.


----------



## Dejaneera (12 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> assolutamente sì.
> però cara la mia ragazza, vedila così: hai un'opportunità, adesso, non un problema.


Ho l'opportunità di fare un'analisi di me stessa e della mia vita, aldilà di questa piccola sbandata... intendi questo?


----------



## Eratò (12 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Uffff... Nicka ok, questo era il finale che io e te c'eravamo immaginate, ma la realtà è diversa ok? Sei più contenta se ti dico che l'ho pensato anche io? Magari prima che lo pensassi tu?
> 
> Per il resto non so che dire, penso che comunque dovrò parlare con il mio fidanzato, aldilà di tutto, dei miei reali sentimenti, ma ne ho molta paura.
> 
> Per tutte le altre cose che dite, mamma mia, siete più matti di me.


Noi scherziamo Deja...ma tu ragiona bene in quello che vuoi fare con tuo fidanzato.


----------



## perplesso (12 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Ho l'opportunità di fare un'analisi di me stessa e della mia vita, aldilà di questa piccola sbandata... intendi questo?


sì


----------



## Stark72 (12 Marzo 2015)

Amico Stark Junior....scappaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!
SaRvate!!!


----------



## ivanl (12 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Ho l'opportunità di fare un'analisi di me stessa e della mia vita, aldilà di questa piccola sbandata... intendi questo?


si, quanto meno per un minimo di rispetto nei confronti di quel povero cristo


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Ho l'opportunità di fare un'analisi di me stessa e della mia vita, aldilà di questa piccola sbandata... intendi questo?


esattamente, prima di prenderti impegni che magari non sei pronta a prenderti o che prenderesti con la persona sbagliata o che non vorresti mai prendere. 
Secondo me è la prima ma solo tu lo sai.


----------



## georgemary (12 Marzo 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Se ti sposi entro in chiesa ad urlare "questo matrimonio non s'ha da fare"!!!
> E ci butto dentro pure un "maremma maiala"


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## georgemary (12 Marzo 2015)

Concordo con tutti.

Non c'è alcuna fretta di sposarti, guardati dentro e cerca di capire veramente quello che vuoi.


----------



## Dejaneera (12 Marzo 2015)

Per me sono giornate bizzarre e sconvolgenti, succede di tutto e di più, specialmente nella mia testa. Ho pranzato con il mio fidanzato, il quale si è accorto che ero fredda e distante, io gli ho detto che era tutta colpa del fatto che non mi avevano ancora dato conferma del nuovo contratto nel negozio dove lavoro. Non siamo tornati sull'argomento matrimonio, come se avessimo rinviato un viaggio od una gita in campagna. In effetti non abbiamo ancora comprato casa e non abbiamo ancora avviato la procedura in comune. Lui è ripartito e torna martedì, deve seguire una grossa commessa all'estero e fa l'andirivieni. In tutti i casi nulla sembra essere cambiato tra noi, solo io mi devo riprendere un po'.

Poi, incredibilmente, il pomeriggio, mi arriva una soffiata secondo cui da metà della settimana prossima dovrei lavorare full time per la prima volta nella mia vita nel negozio di telefonia. Anche se sono laureata in Scienze della Comunicazione e dovrei e potrei come molti trentenni aspettarmi e puntare più in alto, è stata di gran lunga la notizia più bella della mia vita recente!!! Avrò un contratto a tempo indeterminato, ma facciamo gli scongiuri!!!! :up:

Veniamo al tasto dolente, non ho resistito e ho chiamato la mia amica "paziente" e le ho detto quello che Dott.Aerobica mi ha riferito ieri sera, omettendo il fatto che lui mi ha fatto leggere i messaggi. Lei ha fatto uno strano risolino, pensavo che negasse tutto visto che è fidanzata, ma ha ammesso che lo ha provocato e che era attratta da lui come tutte del resto. Si è giustificata innocentemente ma poi si è imbizzarrita facendo domande su di me... Dove vi siete visti? Perchè ti ha detto queste cose? Gliele hai chieste tu? Perchè avete questa confidenza? 
Io le ho detto la verità, ovvero che aveva il mio numero e siamo diventati amici e mi ha chiesto gentilmente che lei lo lasciasse in pace, altrimenti la avrebbe affidata ad un suo collega. Lei ha riso amaramente, si sentiva la sua vergogna a chilometri di distanza. Poi le ho chiesto se avessero avuto una qualsiasi storia e le mi ha risposto... "Magari fosse" insinuando poi che anche io volessi una storia con lui. Le sue insinuazioni, mezzo vere, mi hanno dato molto fastidio. Ci siamo salutate asciuttamente e freddamente senza darci un nuovo appuntamento per quando lei sarebbe tornata.

Il dottorino non si è fatto sentire ed è meglio così, del resto sono ancora scossa e parlare con lui che non si capisce cosa vuole, chi è e cosa fa può solo crearmi danno. Anche se è successo tutto questo equivoco sento comunque di essere stata sincera, perlomeno con voi sconosciuti del forum. In questi giorni rifletterò sulle mie colpe e sull'accaduto, incrociando le dita per il lavoro (a meno che tutti non mi prendano per il culo), uscirò da sola per farmi delle passeggiate e al massimo finirò di leggere il mio romanzetto rosa (l'ultimo prometto, poi mi dedico a Manzoni e Pascoli). Martedì prossimo, quando tornerà il mio fidanzato, ci faremo un bell'esame di coppia, penso che lui se lo aspetti. Così è la vita.

Graaazieeeeee!!!


----------



## Uhlalá (12 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Per me sono giornate bizzarre e sconvolgenti, succede di tutto e di più, specialmente nella mia testa. Ho pranzato con il mio fidanzato, il quale si è accorto che ero fredda e distante, io gli ho detto che era tutta colpa del fatto che non mi avevano ancora dato conferma del nuovo contratto nel negozio dove lavoro. Non siamo tornati sull'argomento matrimonio, come se avessimo rinviato un viaggio od una gita in campagna. In effetti non abbiamo ancora comprato casa e non abbiamo ancora avviato la procedura in comune. Lui è ripartito e torna martedì, deve seguire una grossa commessa all'estero e fa l'andirivieni. In tutti i casi nulla sembra essere cambiato tra noi, solo io mi devo riprendere un po'.
> 
> Poi, incredibilmente, il pomeriggio, mi arriva una soffiata secondo cui da metà della settimana prossima dovrei lavorare full time per la prima volta nella mia vita nel negozio di telefonia. Anche se sono laureata in Scienze della Comunicazione e dovrei e potrei come molti trentenni aspettarmi e puntare più in alto, è stata di gran lunga la notizia più bella della mia vita recente!!! Avrò un contratto a tempo indeterminato, ma facciamo gli scongiuri!!!! :up:
> 
> ...


in bocca al lupo per il lavoro, che di questi tempi è oro che cola


----------



## Alessandra (12 Marzo 2015)

Ciao e benvenuta, 

Credo dI aver incontrato in passato un tipo come il tuo affascinante dottore. 
Sono maestri nel portare la donna a bollitura,  consci del loro fascino  (che già da solo fa quasi tutto il lavoro di seduzione ), poi sono provocatori  ma simpatici. ...non sono mai diretti. ...cosicche ' nessuno puo' dire che ci stanno esplicitamente provando. 
Si divertono in questo. ...non cercano necessariamente la conclusione  (portarti a letto ).....


In bocca al lupo per il lavoro!


----------



## Stark72 (12 Marzo 2015)

Modalità stronzo ON

Ma davvero hai 30 anni?
Sembri uscita da un episodio della serie di Violetta (ahimè, con una bimba di 6 anni la conosco bene).
Non è ciò che fai o che vorresti fare, ma il tuo modo di esprimerlo.
Quasi quasi spero che tu sia un fake.

Modalità stronzo OFF

P.S.
Stark Junior, non tornareeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Traccia (13 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Il dottorino non si è fatto sentire ed è meglio cos (...) e parlare con lui che non si capisce cosa vuole,


Ancora!
ma xke dici che non si capisce cosa vuole?
ma se è cristallino!! 

"A Frá,magna tranquillo!!" 
(vendesi 500 urtata, strusciata, ammaccata. Chiamare ore pasti, Franco)

Dejá, magna tranquilla. 

In bocca al lupo x il lavoro. Questa si che è una bella e grande notizia!  Punta su di te in primis! e con la tua laurea puoi ambire anche ad attività superiori: l'indipendenza e autonomia è la prima cosa (x me)  nella vita.


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2015)

*Si*



Dejaneera ha detto:


> Per me sono giornate bizzarre e sconvolgenti, succede di tutto e di più, specialmente nella mia testa. Ho pranzato con il mio fidanzato, il quale si è accorto che ero fredda e distante, io gli ho detto che era tutta colpa del fatto che non mi avevano ancora dato conferma del nuovo contratto nel negozio dove lavoro. Non siamo tornati sull'argomento matrimonio, come se avessimo rinviato un viaggio od una gita in campagna. In effetti non abbiamo ancora comprato casa e non abbiamo ancora avviato la procedura in comune. Lui è ripartito e torna martedì, deve seguire una grossa commessa all'estero e fa l'andirivieni. In tutti i casi nulla sembra essere cambiato tra noi, solo io mi devo riprendere un po'.
> 
> Poi, incredibilmente, il pomeriggio, mi arriva una soffiata secondo cui da metà della settimana prossima dovrei lavorare full time per la prima volta nella mia vita nel negozio di telefonia. Anche se sono laureata in Scienze della Comunicazione e dovrei e potrei come molti trentenni aspettarmi e puntare più in alto, è stata di gran lunga la notizia più bella della mia vita recente!!! Avrò un contratto a tempo indeterminato, ma facciamo gli scongiuri!!!! :up:
> 
> ...


Ma fattelo tu l'esame di coppia.Ma roba da matti,incomincio a perdere la apzienza con questa diciottenne....!Ancora che parli?ma se il dottorino ci stava eri già finita a pecora con un savoiardo conficcato nelle tue languide cavità....ma smettila....!


----------



## Uhlalá (13 Marzo 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Modalità stronzo ON
> 
> Ma davvero hai 30 anni?
> Sembri uscita da un episodio della serie di Violetta (ahimè, con una bimba di 6 anni la conosco bene).
> ...


Tra Violetta e le Wynx non so chi mi è più indigesta :rotfl:

Comunque anch'io un dubbio sul fake ce l'ho.....troppo surreale...


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Marzo 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> Ancora!
> ma *xke* dici che non si capisce cosa vuole?
> ma se è cristallino!!
> 
> ...


VAFFANCULO.


----------



## Dejaneera (13 Marzo 2015)

Perchè mi trattate così? Ci ho pensato per lungo tempo prima di iscrivermi qui e pensavo di trovare risposte e confidenze, non cazzi che vanno da una parte all'altra. Io non mi sono mai espressa in questi termini.

Per quanto riguarda la storia del fake la situazione è assolutamente capovolta. Ormai sono un fake nella realtà, ho detto una marea di balle a tutti e mi faccio un po' pena. Ma qui almeno sono stata sincera o quasi, in realtà sono molto confusa. Di certo non vi ho raccontato per filo e per segno tutte le cose che ho pensato di fare con lui e non le racconterò, mi sembra ovvio e scontato. 

Se questo è un forum che parla di tradimenti penso sia il posto giusto per parlare di tradimenti (anche se solo immaginati).


----------



## Traccia (13 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> VAFFANCULO.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

manca l'accento sulla e?
...
da telefonino si, scrivo così, non mi capita da qui su tastiera pc invece...
Vabbè, me lo sono meritato tutto! :singleeye:


----------



## ivanl (13 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Perchè mi trattate così? Ci ho pensato per lungo tempo prima di iscrivermi qui e pensavo di trovare risposte e confidenze, non cazzi che vanno da una parte all'altra. Io non mi sono mai espressa in questi termini.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda la storia del fake la situazione è assolutamente capovolta. Ormai sono un fake nella realtà, ho detto una marea di balle a tutti e mi faccio un po' pena. Ma qui almeno sono stata sincera o quasi, in realtà sono molto confusa. Di certo non vi ho raccontato per filo e per segno tutte le cose che ho pensato di fare con lui e non le racconterò, mi sembra ovvio e scontato.
> 
> Se questo è un forum che parla di tradimenti penso sia il posto giusto per parlare di tradimenti (anche se solo immaginati).


Guarda che hai avuto una marea di consigli sensati; ti soffermi sempre alla superficie, purtroppo


----------



## drusilla (13 Marzo 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Guarda che hai avuto una marea di consigli sensati; ti soffermi sempre alla superficie, purtroppo


quoto.
Dejanì, sei una personcina a posto che non dice parolacce ma mentre stai per sposare uno ti bagni pensando a un altro...


----------



## zadig (13 Marzo 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> quoto.
> Dejanì, sei una personcina a posto che non dice parolacce ma mentre stai per sposare uno ti bagni pensando a un altro...


sta tipa mi fa ritornare con la memoria a quando andavo al liceo: questi discorsi si sentivano spesso, almeno fino al terzo anno.


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Perchè mi trattate così? Ci ho pensato per lungo tempo prima di iscrivermi qui e pensavo di trovare risposte e confidenze, non cazzi che vanno da una parte all'altra. Io non mi sono mai espressa in questi termini.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda la storia del fake la situazione è assolutamente capovolta. Ormai sono un fake nella realtà, ho detto una marea di balle a tutti e mi faccio un po' pena. Ma qui almeno sono stata sincera o quasi, in realtà sono molto confusa. Di certo non vi ho raccontato per filo e per segno tutte le cose che ho pensato di fare con lui e non le racconterò, mi sembra ovvio e scontato.
> 
> Se questo è un forum che parla di tradimenti penso sia il posto giusto per parlare di tradimenti (anche se solo immaginati).


ma no, dai, non prendertela: è che qui amiamo molto anche scherzare.
Per il fatto dei cazzi, non prendertela sul personale.
Ogni nick è caratterizzato ANCHE dal modo di esprimersi e a volte una frase brutale può essere molto più utile di un ragionamento perfetto nei modi, a far rimettere i piedi per terra.
Anzi, ti posso dire che certi post sono stati molto incisivi in questo senso, anche se mi rendo conto che a chi viene qui da poco possano sembrare offensivi. L'intento non è offendere.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Marzo 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> manca l'accento sulla e?
> ...
> ...


Bella merda comunque. Una volta poteva eventualmente (ma molto eventualmente) avere senso quandi uno aveva i caratteri contati e scriveva col T9, ma con le tastiere a schermo, e whatsapp (e su un forum poi) non ha manco più senso accorciare così orribilmente per quel motivo.


----------



## Stark72 (13 Marzo 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> Tra Violetta e le Wynx non so chi mi è più indigesta :rotfl:
> 
> Comunque anch'io un dubbio sul fake ce l'ho.....troppo surreale...


E i cartoni di barbie? E i my little pony? E ICarlie?????
Ho il terrore di ritrovarmi con una lolita zoccoletta.


----------



## lothar57 (13 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma fattelo tu l'esame di coppia.Ma roba da matti,incomincio a perdere la apzienza con questa diciottenne....!Ancora che parli?ma se il dottorino ci stava eri già finita a pecora con un savoiardo conficcato nelle tue languide cavità....ma smettila....!


Dai Oscuro piantala di fare il diacono,povera ragazza non  fa'niente di male,poi e'primavera non ti viene voglia di fare gol anche fuori casa??


----------



## Uhlalá (13 Marzo 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> E i cartoni di barbie? E i my little pony? E ICarlie?????
> Ho il terrore di ritrovarmi con una lolita zoccoletta.


.....sembrano corsi accelerati per diventare Olgettine:rotfl:


----------



## Traccia (13 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Bella merda comunque. Una volta poteva eventualmente (ma molto eventualmente) avere senso quandi uno aveva i caratteri contati e scriveva col T9, ma con le tastiere a schermo, e whatsapp (e su un forum poi) non ha manco più senso accorciare così orribilmente per quel motivo.


eh maròòòòòòò
addirittura?!
che esagerazione


----------



## Traccia (13 Marzo 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> quoto.
> Dejanì, sei una personcina a posto che non dice parolacce ma mentre stai per sposare uno ti bagni pensando a un altro...


:rotfl:cristallina... sintesi perfetta. :up::singleeye:


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Marzo 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> eh maròòòòòòò
> addirittura?!
> che esagerazione


Cazzo. Esagerazione? Ma vaffanculo tu e vega. Esagerazione.


----------



## Traccia (13 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cazzo. Esagerazione? Ma vaffanculo tu e vega. Esagerazione.


chi è vega? 
si si esagerazione certo, avo*j*aaa! 
(ops! anche la 'j' di *sta* parola è da bandire? (ops! anche il troncamento di que*sta *non va bene..(ops! anche ops non andrà bene?!? ) ) )..

eppure non mi parevi uno che badava alla forma, tu.
so cose da Furio *qste*. ...OPS!! :singleeye:

vabbè...non mi prenderanno mai all'accademia della crusca...me ne farò una ragione.


----------



## drusilla (13 Marzo 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> so cose da Furio *qste*. ...OPS!! :singleeye:



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Traccia (13 Marzo 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Magda!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Marzo 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> chi è vega?
> si si esagerazione certo, avo*j*aaa!
> (ops! anche la 'j' di *sta* parola è da bandire? (ops! anche il troncamento di que*sta *non va bene..(ops! anche ops non andrà bene?!? ) ) )..
> 
> ...


Vega la stella vegana(l). Tu sei vegana, no? 
'Sta va bene. Andrebbe con l'apostrofo prima perchè è un'abbreviazione. Anche avoja che è una forma dialettale. "Qste" in cazzo di niente che è nelogismo da bimbominkia rincoglionito. Pari Perplesso che scrive fiumi di frasi in italiano quasi buono (sufficiente almeno) e poi per scrivere "sei" scrive 6. Roba da patibolo.


----------



## Traccia (13 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vega la stella vegana(l). Tu sei vegana, no?
> 'Sta va bene. Andrebbe con l'apostrofo prima perchè è un'abbreviazione. Anche avoja che è una forma dialettale. "Qste" in cazzo di niente che è nelogismo da *bimbominkia *rincoglionito. Pari Perplesso che scrive fiumi di frasi in italiano quasi buono (sufficiente almeno) e poi per scrivere "sei" scrive 6. Roba da patibolo.


:rotfl:
dai dai che stai imparando.
passa al lato oscuro della forza!!!! :singleeye:

vedi...uno pensa che un altro è tutto easy e scialla...ed invece escono i furii dove meno te l'aspetti!! brrrrrrrrr


----------



## perplesso (13 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Perchè mi trattate così? Ci ho pensato per lungo tempo prima di iscrivermi qui e pensavo di trovare risposte e confidenze, non cazzi che vanno da una parte all'altra. Io non mi sono mai espressa in questi termini.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda la storia del fake la situazione è assolutamente capovolta. Ormai sono un fake nella realtà, ho detto una marea di balle a tutti e mi faccio un po' pena. Ma qui almeno sono stata sincera o quasi, in realtà sono molto confusa. Di certo non vi ho raccontato per filo e per segno tutte le cose che ho pensato di fare con lui e non le racconterò, mi sembra ovvio e scontato.
> 
> Se questo è un forum che parla di tradimenti penso sia il posto giusto per parlare di tradimenti (anche se solo immaginati).


la tua confusione è data dallo scollamento evidente tra mente e corpo.   ti si vuole solo evitare il rischio di ritrovarti tra 8-9 mesi quando ti sposerai ad avere il ganzo tra gli invitati al matrimonio,perchè mo stai talmente in aria che potresti persino lasciare la partecipazione al pranzo (si dice così?) sul comodino dell'uomo che ti ha fatto tremare con uno sguardo.

qui si parla di tradimenti immaginati,compiuti e persino programmati.    e sì, è il posto giusto per prendere coscienza che alla fine quello che fa la differenza in un tradimento non sono le ore passate al motel,quanto la coerenza con se stessi e con gli impegni presi.

chè qui di Carmelitane Scalze non ce ne sono e nessuno si sconvolge perchè nel corso della vita si incrocia qualcuno che ci fa venire voglia di saggiarne sapore e profumo.

Ma essendo anche tra persone (abbastanza) adulte,ci si confronta sulla consapevolezza di quello che si fa e di quello che può comportare una nostra scelta.


----------



## Nobody (13 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cazzo. Esagerazione? Ma vaffanculo tu e vega. Esagerazione.


... e non dimenticarti del mio Conan nordicizzato (o nerdicizzato)


----------



## Traccia (13 Marzo 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> la tua confusione è data dallo scollamento evidente tra mente e corpo.   ti si vuole solo evitare il rischio di ritrovarti tra 8-9 mesi quando ti sposerai ad avere il ganzo tra gli invitati al matrimonio,perchè mo stai talmente in aria che potresti persino lasciare la partecipazione al pranzo (si dice così?) sul comodino dell'uomo che ti ha fatto tremare con uno sguardo.
> 
> qui si parla di tradimenti immaginati,compiuti e persino programmati.    e sì, è il posto giusto per prendere coscienza che alla fine quello che fa la differenza in un tradimento non sono le ore passate al motel,quanto la coerenza con se stessi e con gli impegni presi.
> 
> ...


davvero??! ma come?


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Marzo 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> dai dai che stai imparando.
> passa al lato oscuro della forza!!!! :singleeye:
> 
> vedi...uno pensa che un altro è tutto easy e scialla...ed invece escono i furii dove meno te l'aspetti!! brrrrrrrrr


L'ultimo che si diceva sciallo qua sopra ha fato una brutta fine. Occhio.


----------



## Nicka (13 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Perchè mi trattate così? Ci ho pensato per lungo tempo prima di iscrivermi qui e pensavo di trovare risposte e confidenze, non cazzi che vanno da una parte all'altra. Io non mi sono mai espressa in questi termini.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda la storia del fake la situazione è assolutamente capovolta. Ormai sono un fake nella realtà, ho detto una marea di balle a tutti e mi faccio un po' pena. Ma qui almeno sono stata sincera o quasi, in realtà sono molto confusa. Di certo non vi ho raccontato per filo e per segno tutte le cose che ho pensato di fare con lui e non le racconterò, mi sembra ovvio e scontato.
> 
> Se questo è un forum che parla di tradimenti penso sia il posto giusto per parlare di tradimenti (anche se solo immaginati).


Ma nessuno ti ha trattata male.
Ti sono state fatte notare delle cose che alla fine sono ovvietà...
Era talmente evidente che questo ti ha fatta perdere la testa che non c'è nemmeno bisogno di dire che alla fine ci hai pensato.
Ma il problema non è desiderare un'altra persona nella vita, che può succedere...il problema è che tu non sei assolutamente sicura del tuo rapporto. Ti sei creata un film mentale sulla base del nulla. Solo per uno sguardo. Ti rendi conto da sola che è una cazzata infinita o te lo ripeto? È una cazzata infinita.
Hai parlato tanto di sto tizio ma del ragazzo che dovresti sposare il nulla. Sì un bravo ragazzo, una vita senza emozioni...ellamadonna! Capisci quando ti si dice "fermati"? Le premesse sono proprio orribili.


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2015)

*Oh*

Ohhh deja allora scusa!Scusa, se ho turbato la tua sensibilità,perdona il mio "savoiardo conficcato fra le natiche"sono stato volgare,offensivo,triviale,becero,e tu proprio non meriti quello che ho scritto.Tu che impegnata e vicino al matrimonio pensi al pisellone del medico.....,tu che ti dimentichi del tuo futuro marito,pensandoti in languide spaccate su uno scoglio di carne fra schizzi iodio e salsedine carnale,povera ragazza....!Scusa se ti ho turbato.


----------



## Caciottina (13 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ohhh deja allora scusa!Scusa, se ho turbato la tua sensibilità,perdona il mio "savoiardo conficcato fra le natiche"sono stato volgare,offensivo,triviale,becero,e tu proprio non meriti quello che ho scritto.Tu che impegnata e vicino al matrimonio pensi al pisellone del medico.....,tu che ti dimentichi del tuo futuro marito,pensandoti in languide spaccate su uno scoglio di carne fra schizzi iodio e salsedine carnale,povera ragazza....!Scusa se ti ho turbato.


:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2015)

*Si*



caciottina ha detto:


> :rotfl:


Purtroppo mi rendo conto che  sono troppo offensivo verso certe anime candide.


----------



## Caciottina (13 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Purtroppo mi rendo conto che  sono troppo offensivo verso certe anime candide.


ma no....sei spontaneo


----------



## Nicka (13 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Purtroppo mi rendo conto che  sono troppo offensivo verso certe anime candide.


Ma la salsedine carnale...


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2015)

*Si*



caciottina ha detto:


> ma no....sei spontaneo


Non mi da il diritto di offendere un donna molto sensibile che sta soffrendo per i suoi attacchi di manico biancorosa,lei è tanto presa dal suo uomo..... che voleva giocare a palla con il medico,e magari fra una palla e l'altra ci scappava pure una traumatica pecorina....


----------



## ivanl (13 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ohhh deja allora scusa!Scusa, se ho turbato la tua sensibilità,perdona il mio "savoiardo conficcato fra le natiche"sono stato volgare,offensivo,triviale,becero,e tu proprio non meriti quello che ho scritto.Tu che impegnata e vicino al matrimonio pensi al pisellone del medico.....,tu che ti dimentichi del tuo futuro marito,pensandoti in languide spaccate su uno scoglio di carne fra schizzi iodio e salsedine carnale,povera ragazza....!Scusa se ti ho turbato.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2015)

*Nicka*



Nicka ha detto:


> Ma la salsedine carnale...


Divagazione poetica.


----------



## Stark72 (13 Marzo 2015)

gli attacchi di MANICO :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2015)

*Ivan*



ivanl ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


E si mi scuso anche con voi,le mie metafore spesso sono troppo offensive,mi spiace avervi turbato con savoiardo conficcato nelle natiche.Scusate.


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2015)

*SI*



Stark72 ha detto:


> gli attacchi di MANICO :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


E si...attacchi di manico...guerre pubiche....povera deja,mis ento in colpa.Mi perdonerà?


----------



## ivanl (13 Marzo 2015)

voglio una deroga ai verdi per sbricciola , oscuro e perlesso
si puo'?


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2015)

*Ivanl*



ivanl ha detto:


> voglio una deroga ai verdi per sbricciola , oscuro e perlesso
> si puo'?


Ti prego sono gia mortificato di mio.


----------



## Stark72 (13 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti prego sono gia mortificato di mio.


non sminuirti....la spaccata sullo scoglio con schizzi di salsedine carnale è da fuoriclasse


----------



## Palladiano (13 Marzo 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> non sminuirti....la spaccata sullo scoglio con schizzi di salsedine carnale è da fuoriclasse


bello stark!!! Ciao un abbraccio


----------



## Traccia (13 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> L'ultimo che si diceva *sciallo* qua sopra ha fato una brutta fine. Occhio.



azzzzz
chai ragione! 

senti maaaaaa, so curiosa di una cosa!!, posso?!?
capito che io e perplesso siamo roba da patibolo, ok, ma chi è che ti piace come scrive? Chi trovi eccellente e ti gusta leggerlo/a?


----------



## Traccia (13 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E si mi scuso anche con voi,le mie metafore spesso sono troppo offensive,mi spiace avervi turbato con savoiardo conficcato nelle natiche.Scusate.



:rotfl::rotfl: sei n.1!!!! 
:umile:


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E si mi scuso anche con voi,le mie metafore spesso sono troppo offensive,mi spiace avervi turbato con savoiardo conficcato nelle natiche.Scusate.


io sulla salsedine carnale ho avuto un attimo di commozione.


----------



## zanna (13 Marzo 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> non sminuirti....la spaccata sullo scoglio con schizzi di salsedine carnale è da fuoriclasse


Sono i dettagli che fanno la differenza dire "un savoiardo infilato ..." non ha mica la stessa valenza di "un savoiardo conficcato ...". La scelta dei termini anche i più desueti rende financo più efficaci i collegamenti neurali e più nitida la scena ... :bravooo::bravooo::bravooo:


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Marzo 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> azzzzz
> chai ragione!
> 
> senti maaaaaa, so curiosa di una cosa!!, posso?!?
> capito che io e perplesso siamo roba da patibolo, ok, ma chi è che ti piace come scrive? Chi trovi eccellente e ti gusta leggerlo/a?


Fintanto che non si usano abbreviazioni da mentecatti leggo chiunque. Evito la Capra, Eretteo e Fantastica perche' scrivono per scriversi addosso e mi fa abbastanza pena. Mai pero' quando Fantastica lo fa per accattivarsi la Capra: In quei casi mi fa proprio schifo.


----------



## Traccia (13 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Fintanto che non si usano abbreviazioni da mentecatti leggo chiunque. Evito la Capra, Eretteo e Fantastica perche' scrivono per scriversi addosso e mi fa abbastanza pena. Mai pero' quando Fantastica lo fa per accattivarsi la Capra: In quei casi mi fa proprio schifo.



ma io ti avevo fatto una domanda per farti parlare BENE di qualcuno ed invece pure così sei riuscito a metterci del tuo al contrario :unhappy: 

:singleeye:


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Marzo 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> ma io ti avevo fatto una domanda per farti parlare BENE di qualcuno ed invece pure così sei riuscito a metterci del tuo al contrario :unhappy:
> 
> :singleeye:


Mi rendo conto ma non e' conveniente farmi domande con uno scopo per un altro.


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti prego sono gia mortificato di mio.


Immagino


----------



## Dejaneera (13 Marzo 2015)

*Caos assoluto*

Accetto tutti i vostri commenti e le vostre prese in giro, di solito non sono così permalosa, ma da quando ho incontrato lui sono diventata un'altra persona e mi irrita qualsiasi cosa. Parlate pure di savoiardi e cose varie, non mi scandalizzo di nulla... 

La situazione oggi è degenerata in una follia infantile ed assoluta.
Lui mi manda un messaggio verso le 13 e mi dice:
"Se proprio volevi venire a letto con me potevi dirmelo prima, senza fare tutto questo casino, ti avrei evitata come tante altre, ma non sei stata sincera del tutto con me"
Mi si è stretto lo stomaco, non ci ho visto più dalla rabbia, che cazzo stava dicendo?
L'ho chiamato, non lo avevo mai fatto e gli ho chiesto se avesse bevuto o cosa. Sapete che cosa mi ha detto in sostanza?
"Mi ha chiamato la tua amica e mia paziente e mi ha detto che tu sei venuta in palestra per vedere me, che pensi solo a me e che hai fatto un casino a lei perchè lei ci provava con me, sei una bambina... anche le altre della palestra mi hanno detto la stessa cosa... in più mi hanno detto che sei fidanzata, perchè me lo hai nascosto? Non potevi dirmelo subito? La tua amica ha fatto un casino e ha detto in studio che cambiava medico. Che cavolo le hai detto? Da quando noi due parliamo succedono disastri su disastri...

Non sembrava arrabbiato quando parlava, sembrava prendermi per il culo, avevo la voce che mi tremava e quasi rotta dal pianto, mi sono sentita fragile ed idiota.

Abbiamo parlato per circa dieci minuti, lui, sentendomi scossa, ha cercato di tranquillizzarmi e farmi ridere. Io non ho potuto negare nulla perchè la mia (ex) amica gli ha detto le nostre confidenze mettendomi ko (me lo merito il ko).

Lui mi ha detto che era deluso dal mio comportamento, ma che voleva parlarmi della questione stasera di persona, perchè doveva rientrare in ambulatorio. Io gli ho detto di no e di nuovo di no, che la sua presenza non era più gradita e di lasciarmi in pace. Gli ho chiesto scusa per le bambinate che ho fatto, poi ho riattaccato il telefono dicendogli di non cercarmi più.

Ecco cosa succede a giocare col fuoco, si è derisi, umiliati e svergognati per la prima cazzata che si compie in vita propria. Bisogna avere sangue freddo per tradire, io non ne ho.
Spero che il mio cervello torni presto da me, voglio stare solo con lui. E' quello che veramente mi manca.


----------



## Nobody (13 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E si...attacchi di manico...*guerre pubiche*....povera deja,mis ento in colpa.Mi perdonerà?


'a chiccoooo... mo' me 'a segno :singleeye:


----------



## lothar57 (13 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Accetto tutti i vostri commenti e le vostre prese in giro, di solito non sono così permalosa, ma da quando ho incontrato lui sono diventata un'altra persona e mi irrita qualsiasi cosa. Parlate pure di savoiardi e cose varie, non mi scandalizzo di nulla...
> 
> La situazione oggi è degenerata in una follia infantile ed assoluta.
> Lui mi manda un messaggio verso le 13 e mi dice:
> ...


Dici??? e chi l'avrebbe detto.....interessante deduzione..........


----------



## Stark72 (13 Marzo 2015)

Io propendo sempre più per il fake.
Sto medico piacione da 50 sfumature di topo Gigio mi ha cristallizzato uno scroto.


----------



## Uhlalá (13 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Accetto tutti i vostri commenti e le vostre prese in giro, di solito non sono così permalosa, ma da quando ho incontrato lui sono diventata un'altra persona e mi irrita qualsiasi cosa. Parlate pure di savoiardi e cose varie, non mi scandalizzo di nulla...
> 
> La situazione oggi è degenerata in una follia infantile ed assoluta.
> Lui mi manda un messaggio verso le 13 e mi dice:
> ...


Scusa.....senza offesa, davvero.........ma mi sembra la trama di un libro Harmony........
..........scritto da una tredicenne............


----------



## Uhlalá (13 Marzo 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Io propendo sempre più per il fake.
> Sto medico piacione da 50 sfumature di topo Gigio m*i ha cristallizzato uno scroto*.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Ma quanti scroti hai??


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Marzo 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Io propendo sempre più per il fake.
> Sto medico piacione da 50 sfumature di topo Gigio mi ha cristallizzato uno scroto.


Ti stai oscurizzando


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Accetto tutti i vostri commenti e le vostre prese in giro, di solito non sono così permalosa, ma da quando ho incontrato lui sono diventata un'altra persona e mi irrita qualsiasi cosa. Parlate pure di savoiardi e cose varie, non mi scandalizzo di nulla...
> 
> La situazione oggi è degenerata in una follia infantile ed assoluta.
> Lui mi manda un messaggio verso le 13 e mi dice:
> ...


Mah :facepalm:


----------



## Stark72 (13 Marzo 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Ma quanti scroti hai??


non mi ero accorto :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

rettifico, "LO" scroto


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Accetto tutti i vostri commenti e le vostre prese in giro, di solito non sono così permalosa, ma da quando ho incontrato lui sono diventata un'altra persona e mi irrita qualsiasi cosa. Parlate pure di savoiardi e cose varie, non mi scandalizzo di nulla...
> 
> La situazione oggi è degenerata in una follia infantile ed assoluta.
> Lui mi manda un messaggio verso le 13 e mi dice:
> ...


 Io spero che tu ti renda conto che devi un attimo rivedere tutte le tue relazioni chiedendoti quali siano i motivi per cui le hai intraprese: dall'amicizia al fidanzamento.
Un pochino più la testa sul pezzo e meno sui romanzetti, davvero.
Sei stata derisa non perchè hai fatto una cazzata: se a una piace uno e lo va a cercare, non c'è nulla da ridere.
Sei stata derisa perchè ti sei scelta come amica una jena: perchè hai una jena per amica, eh?
E sei così ingenua che ti sei fatta mettere in mezzo manco avessi 12 anni.
E non credere a una mazza di quello che ti dice lui, pure.


----------



## Uhlalá (13 Marzo 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> non mi ero accorto :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> rettifico, "LO" scroto


Per un momento ho vacillato sulle mie conoscenze di anatomia.....avrei comunque potuto chiedere al Dott. Aerobica.....


----------



## Stark72 (13 Marzo 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> Per un momento ho vacillato sulle mie conoscenze di anatomia.....avrei comunque potuto chiedere al Dott. Aerobica.....


Il pensiero di lui mi induce a pensare ad una vita monastica a fare il nocino coi frati, troppa concorrenza per noi poveri umanoidi che di sfumature abbiamo giusto quelle del barbiere....


----------



## Uhlalá (13 Marzo 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Il pensiero di lui mi induce a pensare ad una vita monastica a fare il nocino coi frati, troppa concorrenza per noi poveri umanoidi che di sfumature abbiamo giusto quelle del barbiere....


per non parlare delle sexy pazienti, che si scambiano tra di loro allegramente cartelle cliniche, bevono cappuccini pucciosi e si ritrovano tutte lì in palestra ( ! ) ad additare l'ultima concorrente arrivata, lei brava ragazza con un piede sull'altare, dalla purezza ingenua ma la potenziale passionalità della protagonista delle 50 sfumature di 'sta minchia.....

.....dai, è una trollata galattica


----------



## Stark72 (13 Marzo 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> per non parlare delle sexy pazienti, che si scambiano tra di loro allegramente cartelle cliniche, bevono cappuccini pucciosi e si ritrovano tutte lì in palestra ( ! ) ad additare l'ultima concorrente arrivata, lei brava ragazza con un piede sull'altare, dalla purezza ingenua ma la potenziale passionalità della protagonista delle 50 sfumature di 'sta minchia.....
> 
> .....dai, è una trollata galattica


Pure secondo me.
Però se Dejaneera vuole, le dico in messaggio privato dove lavora Lady Godiva così potrà prendere spunti "de vita vissuta" sul lussurioso mondo della sanità italica


----------



## Uhlalá (13 Marzo 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Pure secondo me.
> Però se Dejaneera vuole, le dico in messaggio privato dove lavora Lady Godiva così potrà prendere spunti "de vita vissuta" sul lussurioso mondo della sanità italica


Ahahahahah


----------



## Dejaneera (13 Marzo 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> per non parlare delle sexy pazienti, che si scambiano tra di loro allegramente cartelle cliniche, bevono cappuccini pucciosi e si ritrovano tutte lì in palestra ( ! ) ad additare l'ultima concorrente arrivata, lei brava ragazza con un piede sull'altare, dalla purezza ingenua ma la potenziale passionalità della protagonista delle 50 sfumature di 'sta minchia.....
> 
> .....dai, è una trollata galattica


Innanzitutto lui ha pazienti di entrambi i sessi, non c'è stato alcuno scambio di cartelle cliniche, le tipe della palestra credono di essere sexy ma non lo sono. La palestra fa anche attività di riabilitazione etc... ma questo non c'entra niente.

Io non sono una brava ragazza, non migliore nè peggiore di voi. In questi giorni peggiore. Sto programmando il mio matrimonio, è vero. Il problema è che ho visto lui non come un antagonista del mio fidanzato, ma come un qualcosa simile ad un alieno.

E basta con questo cazzo di 50 sfumature, anni fa ne ho letto mezzo libro, mi ha fatto schifo e mi hanno fatto schifo le cose che fanno.

Lui non ha niente a che vedere con i tipi dei romanzetti rosa. Lui è normale, solare, sorridente e matto. Non si cura di essere sexy e non ha mai alluso a niente di simile con me. Non so con le altre. Non piace perchè è sexy, ma perchè è bello stare in sua compagnia, e io ci sono cascata, rendendomi ridicola davanti alla gente e a lui stesso che adesso mi ritiene una poco di buono (E se lo fossi a voi che importa?).

Non penso che i vostri tradimenti siano più reali o naturali del mio (immaginato sì, ma è come se lo avessi fatto). Oppure andate a letto con le persone senza provare niente?
Purtroppo ho provato qualcosa per lui, non posso essere giudicata per questo, ma perchè in quest'ultimo mese l'ho nascosto al mio fidanzato. La nostra vita era bellissima prima del 7 febbraio scorso e vorrei che lo fosse ancora.

Credetemi, potrebbe venire a farmi la corte chiunque, non ho nessuna voglia di andare a letto con chicchessia.


----------



## Celeste (13 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Quello che dite è quasi tutto vero.
> Non è vero però che sono disposta ad andare a letto con il prossimo tizio figo che passa, avrei potuto farlo anche in passato e non l'ho fatto. E poi lui mi attira più per la sua persona che per andarci a letto, cosa che comunque non succederà.
> 
> Il mio comportamento delle ultime settimane è molto cambiato, sono scontrosa ed irritata e ragiono come una pazza deficiente. Sono molto peggiore io della mia amica, anche se mai avrei scritto ad uomo porcate simili. E' lui che mi ha fatto diventare diversa, e non in meglio.
> ...


Per quanto possa valere, quoto tutti coloro che ti hanno consigliato di NON sposarti; se é bastato così poco per mandarti in confusione e mettere in discussione l'unione di anni con il tuo fidanzato, forse non aveva delle basi solidissime. Mi successe la stessa cosa (MOOOOLTI anni fa), poco più che 20enne pensavo di volermi sposare con il fidanzatino dell'epoca, lo "amavo" (credevo...) alla follia ed era stato praticamente il mio "primo" amore, ne ero gelosa fino alla morte e mai nella vita avrei pensato possibile tradirlo e /o lasciarlo. Beh, é bastato ottenere un lavoro lontano da lui, non vederlo per poche settimane ed il mio grande amore é svanito come una bolla di sapone, perché finalmente avevo aperto gli occhi, conosciuto decine di persone che semplicemente mi hanno fatto capire che non ero pronta per quel passo così importante; per fortuna me ne sono accorta in tempo. Buona fortuna per tutto, lavoro e vita personale.


----------



## Stark72 (13 Marzo 2015)

Ok, niente sfumature.
Però c'è un non so che di "Il diavolo veste Prada".
Lì era un giornalista figo (odio insomma a me non sembrava, ma sono masculo e quindi non so giudicare), lei una stagista tutta casa e chiesa, fidanzatissima, acqua e sapone, che perdeva la testa per il fascino del maschione.
Il tutto poi per arrivare a dire "OMMIODDDDDDIO CHE COSA HO FATTO?" con tanto di manine sulla faccia tipo faccina uozzap.

In sintesi.
Di piselli inquieti e patate bollenti ne è pieno il mondo, e non c'è nulla di male.
Anzi, se si desse un po' più libero sfogo sincero ai propri desideri sessuali (non nel senso di trombarsi anche le serrature delle porte, ma nel senso di parlarne liberamente), forse vivremmo tutti un po' meglio, le relazioni e i matrimoni finirebbero in maniera più serena, sincera.

In ulteriore ed estrema sintesi.
QUANTE PIPPE PER UNA IRREFRENABILE VOGLIA DI TROMBARE!!!!

Tromba e basta, tanto non sei pronta ad assumerti il "peso" di un matrimonio.
Vai in palestra, lancia la mutandina, e stai sicura che lui non farà lo scandalizzato.
Ti tratta da cogliona (sempre che sta storia sia vera) perché ti porgi da cogliona.

ITE, MISSA EST!
AMEN


----------



## Caciottina (13 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Innanzitutto lui ha pazienti di entrambi i sessi, non c'è stato alcuno scambio di cartelle cliniche, le tipe della palestra credono di essere sexy ma non lo sono. La palestra fa anche attività di riabilitazione etc... ma questo non c'entra niente.
> 
> *Io non sono una brava ragazza*, non migliore nè peggiore di voi. In questi giorni peggiore. Sto programmando il mio matrimonio, è vero. Il problema è che ho visto lui non come un antagonista del mio fidanzato, ma come un qualcosa simile ad un alieno.
> 
> ...


anche perche siamo in due massimo, considerando che scared e' minorenne. il resto tutte vecchiette sai...
cmq povera te
ben ti sta'


----------



## Uhlalá (13 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Innanzitutto lui ha pazienti di entrambi i sessi, non c'è stato alcuno scambio di cartelle cliniche, le tipe della palestra credono di essere sexy ma non lo sono. La palestra fa anche attività di riabilitazione etc... ma questo non c'entra niente.
> 
> Io non sono una brava ragazza, non migliore nè peggiore di voi. In questi giorni peggiore. Sto programmando il mio matrimonio, è vero. Il problema è che ho visto lui non come un antagonista del mio fidanzato, ma come un qualcosa simile ad un alieno.
> 
> ...


Non posso parlare per i traditori perché non mi è mai capitato di tradire, per cui non posso darti una risposta sul pippone sui sentimenti di chi tradisce.....però se sei vera, Deja......ma come fai ad essere attratta da questo "sole"???? Ma questo è un buco nero di medico!!!! Capisco che la sanità è un ambiente spesso truffaldino, in fatto di tresche, ma porca la paletta qui si travalica la professionalità , la legge sulla privacy, analisi date in mano ad "amiche" (il mio dottore non darebbe le mie analisi manco a un mio parente se non avesse la delega tra un po' in carta bollata ed autenticata) con fantomatiche scuse di pazienti stalker (stalker per mail? Ma che stronzata..)....e il giallo della visita in palestra a chiusura, e lo sputtanamento della stalker con te (sua confidente da quanto? 3 nanosecondi?) sciorinandoti tutti i messaggini del cellulare.....e poi l'ennesima telefonata privata a te, con questa volta il tuo sputtanamento, e conseguente "rivediamoci per parlarne", e tu che ti fai forza e dici "no bruto lasciami stare"..........

..........ti prego..................


----------



## Eratò (13 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Innanzitutto lui ha pazienti di entrambi i sessi, non c'è stato alcuno scambio di cartelle cliniche, le tipe della palestra credono di essere sexy ma non lo sono. La palestra fa anche attività di riabilitazione etc... ma questo non c'entra niente.
> 
> Io non sono una brava ragazza, non migliore nè peggiore di voi. In questi giorni peggiore. Sto programmando il mio matrimonio, è vero. Il problema è che ho visto lui non come un antagonista del mio fidanzato, ma come un qualcosa simile ad un alieno.
> 
> ...


Ma ti rendi conto che lo stai a difendere la sua immagine come se foste insieme da anni mentre tra di voi ci sono state un po' di chiacchiere e un capuccino?Il top della confusione...


----------



## zadig (13 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Accetto tutti i vostri commenti e le vostre prese in giro, di solito non sono così permalosa, ma da quando ho incontrato lui sono diventata un'altra persona e mi irrita qualsiasi cosa. Parlate pure di savoiardi e cose varie, non mi scandalizzo di nulla...
> 
> La situazione oggi è degenerata in una follia infantile ed assoluta.
> Lui mi manda un messaggio verso le 13 e mi dice:
> ...


ORA HO CAPITO... FINALMENTE HO CAPITOOOOO! 

State scrivendo uno spin-off de "i ragazzi della terza C" e cerchi ispirazione, vero?
Dai, confessa, ti aiutiamo ben volentieri!


----------



## Eratò (13 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Accetto tutti i vostri commenti e le vostre prese in giro, di solito non sono così permalosa, ma da quando ho incontrato lui sono diventata un'altra persona e mi irrita qualsiasi cosa. Parlate pure di savoiardi e cose varie, non mi scandalizzo di nulla... La situazione oggi è degenerata in una follia infantile ed assoluta.Lui mi manda un messaggio verso le 13 e mi dice:"Se proprio volevi venire a letto con me potevi dirmelo prima, senza fare tutto questo casino, ti avrei evitata come tante altre, ma non sei stata sincera del tutto con me"Mi si è stretto lo stomaco, non ci ho visto più dalla rabbia, che cazzo stava dicendo?L'ho chiamato, non lo avevo mai fatto e gli ho chiesto se avesse bevuto o cosa. Sapete che cosa mi ha detto in sostanza?"Mi ha chiamato la tua amica e mia paziente e mi ha detto che tu sei venuta in palestra per vedere me, che pensi solo a me e che hai fatto un casino a lei perchè lei ci provava con me, sei una bambina... anche le altre della palestra mi hanno detto la stessa cosa... in più mi hanno detto che sei fidanzata, perchè me lo hai nascosto? Non potevi dirmelo subito? La tua amica ha fatto un casino e ha detto in studio che cambiava medico. Che cavolo le hai detto? Da quando noi due parliamo succedono disastri su disastri...Non sembrava arrabbiato quando parlava, sembrava prendermi per il culo, avevo la voce che mi tremava e quasi rotta dal pianto, mi sono sentita fragile ed idiota.Abbiamo parlato per circa dieci minuti, lui, sentendomi scossa, ha cercato di tranquillizzarmi e farmi ridere. Io non ho potuto negare nulla perchè la mia (ex) amica gli ha detto le nostre confidenze mettendomi ko (me lo merito il ko).Lui mi ha detto che era deluso dal mio comportamento, ma che voleva parlarmi della questione stasera di persona, perchè doveva rientrare in ambulatorio. Io gli ho detto di no e di nuovo di no, che la sua presenza non era più gradita e di lasciarmi in pace. Gli ho chiesto scusa per le bambinate che ho fatto, poi ho riattaccato il telefono dicendogli di non cercarmi più.Ecco cosa succede a giocare col fuoco, si è derisi, umiliati e svergognati per la prima cazzata che si compie in vita propria. Bisogna avere sangue freddo per tradire, io non ne ho.Spero che il mio cervello torni presto da me, voglio stare solo con lui. E' quello che veramente mi manca.


Mi sa che dovete andare in psicanalisi tutti e tre.....


----------



## Horny (13 Marzo 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Mi sa che dovete andare in psicanalisi tutti e tre.....


non dallo psicologo di diletta però, vi prego!


----------



## Eratò (13 Marzo 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> non dallo psicologo di diletta però, vi prego!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:...li manderei dal mio ma devo ancora capire se è bravo


----------



## Tessa (13 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Accetto tutti i vostri commenti e le vostre prese in giro, di solito non sono così permalosa, ma da quando ho incontrato lui sono diventata un'altra persona e mi irrita qualsiasi cosa. Parlate pure di savoiardi e cose varie, non mi scandalizzo di nulla...
> 
> La situazione oggi è degenerata in una follia infantile ed assoluta.
> Lui mi manda un messaggio verso le 13 e mi dice:
> ...


Dejaneera io ti credo, e siccome ti credo: questo dottorino che tu continui a difendere e a stimare e' uno a cui piace giocare.  Un narciso che sguazza in mezzo alle tresche, una persona poco seria ANCHE professionalmente. 
Fa il piacione con te, anche se ti hanno scritto che non ha fatto niente, lo ha fatto, mi spiace dirti non perche' tu sia speciale ma perche' gli piace sedurre random. Ti invita in palestra e tu ci vai, dandogli conferma di aver centrato il bersaglio. Poi fa finta di ignorarti, poi ti scrive e ti invita di nuovo in palestra, sputtana la tua amica,  ti dice di dirle di stare alla larga ma poi la chiama e lei sputtana te. Ecco confidarti con lei non e' stata una gran mossa. Chissa come gongola adesso l'ego del dottorino.....ora ti vuole ancora parlare. Basta....ci sei rimasta male, ma ti servira' per la prossima volta.
Certi uomini o si sanno usare, o si evitano...e basta difenderlo! E' indifendibile.
Non te ne andare dal forum pero'....


----------



## Dejaneera (13 Marzo 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> Non posso parlare per i traditori perché non mi è mai capitato di tradire, per cui non posso darti una risposta sul pippone sui sentimenti di chi tradisce.....però se sei vera, Deja......ma come fai ad essere attratta da questo "sole"???? Ma questo è un buco nero di medico!!!! Capisco che la sanità è un ambiente spesso truffaldino, in fatto di tresche, ma porca la paletta qui si travalica la professionalità , la legge sulla privacy, analisi date in mano ad "amiche" (il mio dottore non darebbe le mie analisi manco a un mio parente se non avesse la delega tra un po' in carta bollata ed autenticata) con fantomatiche scuse di pazienti stalker (stalker per mail? Ma che stronzata..)....e il giallo della visita in palestra a chiusura, e lo sputtanamento della stalker con te (sua confidente da quanto? 3 nanosecondi?) sciorinandoti tutti i messaggini del cellulare.....e poi l'ennesima telefonata privata a te, con questa volta il tuo sputtanamento, e conseguente "rivediamoci per parlarne", e tu che ti fai forza e dici "no bruto lasciami stare"..........
> 
> ..........ti prego..................


La delega la abbiamo firmata io e lei davanti a lui, ho dovuto fare perfino una copia della C.I.... per quanto riguarda la privacy io ovviamente nulla so e nulla devo sapere sulla patologia della mia amica. La professione medica non c'entra nulla. Lui poteva fare qualsiasi altro lavoro.
Non so se lei si può definire stalker, dai messaggi che ho letto mi è sembrato solamente ci provasse di brutto e lui non rispondeva mai. Le ha detto più di una volta di smetterla e poi ha chiesto a me di fare la messaggera.
La mia amica si è vendicata dicendogli che pure io ci sarei andata a letto e ci ho fatto la figura che ho fatto.

Lui mi ha chiamata come amica, perchè si fidava di me. Non l'ho voluto vedere per ovvi motivi, che ho spiegato nei primi messaggi.



Eratò ha detto:


> Ma ti rendi conto che lo stai a difendere la sua immagine come se foste insieme da anni mentre tra di voi ci sono state un po' di chiacchiere e un capuccino?Il top della confusione...


Lo difendo perchè siamo noi oche e puttane ad averlo stressato e provocato in tutti i modi e lui non è andato a letto con nessuna delle due. Ti basta?


----------



## Uhlalá (13 Marzo 2015)

- singhiozzo -


----------



## Tessa (13 Marzo 2015)

Ma basta difenderlo!
Ma a star dietro a tutte voi quando lavora questo?
Non capisci che si diverte?


----------



## Tessa (13 Marzo 2015)

I dottori seri non sganciano il numero di telefono alle belle ragazze alla prima visita!


----------



## Stark72 (13 Marzo 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> I dottori seri non sganciano il numero di telefono alle belle ragazze alla prima visita!


devo dare anche a te il numero di Lady Godiva


----------



## Tessa (13 Marzo 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> devo dare anche a te il numero di Lady Godiva


Lady Godiva e' defunta da un po'...questa chi e'?


----------



## Eratò (13 Marzo 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Dejaneera io ti credo, e siccome ti credo: questo dottorino che tu continui a difendere e a stimare e' uno a cui piace giocare.  Un narciso che sguazza in mezzo alle tresche, una persona poco seria ANCHE professionalmente.
> Fa il piacione con te, anche se ti hanno scritto che non ha fatto niente, lo ha fatto, mi spiace dirti non perche' tu sia speciale ma perche' gli piace sedurre random. Ti invita in palestra e tu ci vai, dandogli conferma di aver centrato il bersaglio. Poi fa finta di ignorarti, poi ti scrive e ti invita di nuovo in palestra, sputtana la tua amica,  ti dice di dirle di stare alla larga ma poi la chiama e lei sputtana te. Ecco confidarti con lei non e' stata una gran mossa. Chissa come gongola adesso l'ego del dottorino.....ora ti vuole ancora parlare. Basta....ci sei rimasta male, ma ti servira' per la prossima volta.
> Certi uomini o si sanno usare, o si evitano...e basta difenderlo! E' indifendibile.
> Non te ne andare dal forum pero'....


Che lui non sia professionale è fuori dubbio.Non ci si mette a fare la lavandaia con le pazienti e non si dà il proprio numero personale ad una che tua paziente non è scambiando messagini come si fosse liceali...Se tutto questo è  vero lui prima o poi rischia casini ben peggiori di questi.Ma neanche,a 30 anni,ti metti a fantasticare sui sorrisi,i cappuccini e i messagini mentre sei in procinto di sposarti eh?Eh vabbé capisco che le piace,che ne è rimasta affascinata ma addirittura "caduta nel sole"....È  infantile.


----------



## Eratò (13 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> La delega la abbiamo firmata io e lei davanti a lui, ho dovuto fare perfino una copia della C.I.... per quanto riguarda la privacy io ovviamente nulla so e nulla devo sapere sulla patologia della mia amica. La professione medica non c'entra nulla. Lui poteva fare qualsiasi altro lavoro.
> Non so se lei si può definire stalker, dai messaggi che ho letto mi è sembrato solamente ci provasse di brutto e lui non rispondeva mai. Le ha detto più di una volta di smetterla e poi ha chiesto a me di fare la messaggera.
> La mia amica si è vendicata dicendogli che pure io ci sarei andata a letto e ci ho fatto la figura che ho fatto.
> 
> ...


Leggi il mio ultimo post.


----------



## Stark72 (13 Marzo 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Lady Godiva e' defunta da un po'...questa chi e'?


è una lunga storia


----------



## Dalida (13 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> La delega la abbiamo firmata io e lei davanti a lui, ho dovuto fare perfino una copia della C.I.... per quanto riguarda la privacy io ovviamente nulla so e nulla devo sapere sulla patologia della mia amica. La professione medica non c'entra nulla. Lui poteva fare qualsiasi altro lavoro.
> Non so se lei si può definire stalker, dai messaggi che ho letto mi è sembrato solamente ci provasse di brutto e lui non rispondeva mai. Le ha detto più di una volta di smetterla e poi ha chiesto a me di fare la messaggera.
> La mia amica si è vendicata dicendogli che pure io ci sarei andata a letto e ci ho fatto la figura che ho fatto.
> 
> ...




ma esattamente dov'è che lavora lui?

[video=youtube;-vrmc_l6sJY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-vrmc_l6sJY[/video]


----------



## Tessa (13 Marzo 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Che lui non sia professionale è fuori dubbio.Non ci si mette a fare la lavandaia con le pazienti e non si dà il proprio numero personale ad una che tua paziente non è scambiando messagini come si fosse liceali...Se tutto questo è  vero lui prima o poi rischia casini ben peggiori di questi.Ma neanche,a 30 anni,ti metti a fantasticare sui sorrisi,i cappuccini e i messagini mentre sei in procinto di sposarti eh?Eh vabbé capisco che le piace,che ne è rimasta affascinata ma addirittura "caduta nel sole"....È  infantile.


Si lei e' molto ingenua.....ma non mi sento di crocifiggerla per questo.....non si era mai imbattuta in questo tipo d'uomo. 
Il prossimo lo sapra' evitare, o gestire.....


----------



## Tessa (13 Marzo 2015)

Oche e puttane ad averlo provocato e stressato in tutti i modi?
Ma per piacere, se non vuoi farti stressare bastano due parole. Io ci riesco benissimo. Lui no poverino?
Non so piu' come fartelo capire. 
Ps le sue risposte ai messaggi della tua amica lui le ha cancellate prima di farti leggere la conversazione....


----------



## Eratò (13 Marzo 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Si lei e' molto ingenua.....ma non mi sento di crocifiggerla per questo.....non si era mai imbattuta in questo tipo d'uomo.
> Il prossimo lo sapra' evitare, o gestire.....


E chi la crocifiggea un po' di consapevolezza male non fa...E se fosse single non fa niente,la si poteva chiamare esperienza.Ma c'è anche un fidanzato di mezzo...


----------



## Dejaneera (13 Marzo 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Oche e puttane ad averlo provocato e stressato in tutti i modi?
> Ma per piacere, se non vuoi farti stressare bastano due parole. Io ci riesco benissimo. Lui no poverino?
> Non so piu' come fartelo capire.
> Ps le sue risposte ai messaggi della tua amica lui le ha cancellate prima di farti leggere la conversazione....


Ammetto che mi sarebbe piaciuto farmi stressare di più, ma lui non lo ha fatto. Io non l'ho comunque evitato. Di sicuro è un puttaniere incallito e ci sa fare nonostante sembri un angelo caduto dal cielo.
Questa storia mi servirà per riflettere, adesso torno a lavoro altrimenti se continuo a scrivere cazzate qui mi licenziano, altro che promozione.

Ciaaoooo!!


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2015)

*deja*



Dejaneera ha detto:


> Innanzitutto lui ha pazienti di entrambi i sessi, non c'è stato alcuno scambio di cartelle cliniche, le tipe della palestra credono di essere sexy ma non lo sono. La palestra fa anche attività di riabilitazione etc... ma questo non c'entra niente.
> 
> Io non sono una brava ragazza, non migliore nè peggiore di voi. In questi giorni peggiore. Sto programmando il mio matrimonio, è vero. Il problema è che ho visto lui non come un antagonista del mio fidanzato, ma come un qualcosa simile ad un alieno.
> 
> ...




Deja ci vuole coerenza.Lui ti chiama e tu che fai?rispondi?e gli rispondi per cosa?lui come noi ha già capito tutto,lui ha percepito i tuoi languori anali,i tuoi fremiti vaginali,tutta questa rappresentazione teatrale per cosa?Non c'entra nulla essere troia o brava ragazza,quanto sei troia e quanto sei brava ragazza,c'entra che fra qualche mese ti dovresti sposare è nella  tua testa c'è un turgido a cremoso cannolo di carne con il camice bianco,che poco assomiglia a quella pavida larva che ha nelle mutande il tuo futuro marito.In questa situazione provo tenerezza per il tuo patner,che non sa,che non sospetta quanto ti piacerebbe essere presa a frustate di carne dentro quel putrido cesso della palestra.....Vuoi un consiglio?prenditi una pausa di riflessione,dai un appuntamento a quel dottore e fatti scotennare quelle chiappe emaciate e sognanti,forse avrai le chiappe più elastiche e le idee più chiare,o le chiappe più chiare e le idee più elastiche,o forse avrai tutto più elastico.....


----------



## Uhlalá (13 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Deja ci vuole coerenza.Lui ti chiama e tu che fai?rispondi?e gli rispondi per cosa?lui come noi ha già capito tutto,lui ha percepito i tuoi languori anali,i tuoi fremiti vaginali,tutta questa rappresentazione teatrale per cosa?Non c'entra nulla essere troia o brava ragazza,quanto sei troia e quanto sei brava ragazza,c'entra che fra qualche mese ti dovresti sposare è nella  tua testa c'è un turgido a cremoso cannolo di carne con il camice bianco,che poco assomiglia a quella pavida larva che ha nelle mutande il tuo futuro marito.In questa situazione provo tenerezza per il tuo patner,che non sa,che non sospetta quanto ti piacerebbe essere presa a frustate di carne dentro quel putrido cesso della palestra.....Vuoi un consiglio?prenditi una pausa di riflessione,dai un appuntamento a quel dottore e fatti scotennare quelle chiappe emaciate e sognanti,*forse avrai le chiappe più elastiche e le idee più chiare,o le chiappe più chiare e le idee più elastiche,o forse avrai tutto più elastico.*....


io mi sento male :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2015)

*Si*



Uhlalá ha detto:


> io mi sento male :rotfl:



Ti prego scusami,non era mia intenzione.Non fatemi sentire in colpa.


----------



## Horny (13 Marzo 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:...li manderei dal mio ma devo ancora capire se è bravo


....per questo che non ci vado


----------



## Eratò (13 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Deja ci vuole coerenza.Lui ti chiama e tu che fai?rispondi?e gli rispondi per cosa?lui come noi ha già capito tutto,lui ha percepito i tuoi languori anali,i tuoi fremiti vaginali,tutta questa rappresentazione teatrale per cosa?Non c'entra nulla essere troia o brava ragazza,quanto sei troia e quanto sei brava ragazza,c'entra che fra qualche mese ti dovresti sposare è nella  tua testa c'è un turgido* a cremoso cannolo di carne con il camice bianco,che poco assomiglia a quella pavida larva che ha nelle mutande il tuo futuro marito.*In questa situazione provo tenerezza per il tuo patner,che non sa,che non sospetta quanto ti piacerebbe essere presa a frustate di carne dentro quel putrido cesso della palestra.....Vuoi un consiglio?prenditi una pausa di riflessione,dai un appuntamento a quel dottore e fatti scotennare quelle chiappe emaciate e sognanti,forse avrai le chiappe più elastiche e le idee più chiare,o le chiappe più chiare e le idee più elastiche,o forse avrai tutto più elastico.....


Eeeep!Lasciamo stare il fidanzato eh?


----------



## zadig (13 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti prego scusami,non era mia intenzione.Non fatemi sentire in colpa.


ma dici che la tipa è portata a prenderli a mazzi come fossero asparagi o l dottorino basterà a lenire il sacro fuoco della fame penina?


----------



## lunaiena (13 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Innanzitutto lui ha pazienti di entrambi i sessi, non c'è stato alcuno scambio di cartelle cliniche, le tipe della palestra credono di essere sexy ma non lo sono. La palestra fa anche attività di riabilitazione etc... ma questo non c'entra niente.
> 
> Io non sono una brava ragazza, non migliore nè peggiore di voi. In questi giorni peggiore. Sto programmando il mio matrimonio, è vero. Il problema è che ho visto lui non come un antagonista del mio fidanzato, ma come un qualcosa simile ad un alieno.
> 
> ...



qualche mese prima di sposarmi 
mi son presa una bella botta per uno 
lo sognavo , lo pensavo ,
e pure ci siamo visti qualche volta...
lo guardavo mammamia ogni volta che mi stava vicino 
scioglievo...
e intanto i preparativi del mio matrimonio 
continuavano ...senza remore alcuna ...
sapevo cosa stavo facendo sia da  una parte che dall'altra ...
una era la mia vita ...l'altra era fantasia ...
non ne ho mai parlato con il mio futuro marito ...neanche passato 
per l'anticamera del cervello ...
non ne ho mai parlato con nessuno 
e me ne prendo ben guardia anche ora di far entrare qualcuno
nelle mie fantasie ...mi ritroverei 
morta in poco tempo ...
auguri


----------



## Nicka (13 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Accetto tutti i vostri commenti e le vostre prese in giro, di solito non sono così permalosa, ma da quando ho incontrato lui sono diventata un'altra persona e mi irrita qualsiasi cosa. Parlate pure di savoiardi e cose varie, non mi scandalizzo di nulla...
> 
> La situazione oggi è degenerata in una follia infantile ed assoluta.
> Lui mi manda un messaggio verso le 13 e mi dice:
> ...


Ok.
Domattina mi aspetto che tu lo abbia visto. Mi stupirebbe zero!
Una cosa giusta l'hai detta: follia infantile. Da parte di entrambi però...
Lui a livello professionale è veramente indegno, messaggi e telefonate per delle autentiche puttanate...e tu ad andargli dietro...e la tua amica assurda più di voi due messi insieme.
Mah.


----------



## passante (14 Marzo 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> .....sembrano corsi accelerati per diventare Olgettine:rotfl:


:rotfl:



Stark72 ha detto:


> Io propendo sempre più per il fake.
> Sto medico piacione da 50 sfumature di topo Gigio mi ha cristallizzato uno scroto.


:rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (14 Marzo 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Io propendo sempre più per il fake.
> Sto medico piacione da 50 sfumature di topo Gigio mi ha cristallizzato uno scroto.


Quoto.

Anche se non ho ancora capito cosa mi si è cristallizzato


----------



## passante (14 Marzo 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quoto.
> 
> Anche se non ho ancora capito cosa mi si è cristallizzato


vabbe' allora se è un fake mi aspetto almeno almeno una cosa a tre col dottore e l'amica negli spogliatoi della palestra


----------



## passante (14 Marzo 2015)

magari con l'ausilio di qualche attrezzo


----------



## Uhlalá (14 Marzo 2015)

passante ha detto:


> vabbe' allora se è un fake mi aspetto almeno almeno una cosa a tre col dottore e l'amica negli spogliatoi della palestra


E poi non è più un Harmony, diventa un allegro porno


----------



## Dejaneera (14 Marzo 2015)

È successo.
Lui mi ha riportata a casa poco fa. Non ci ho potuto fare nulla.

Adesso potete divertirvi quanto volete a rinvigorire le assurdità di cui sopra, pur senza sapere niente di me.


----------



## drusilla (14 Marzo 2015)

La noia. Sbadiglio.


----------



## Eratò (14 Marzo 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> La noia. Sbadiglio.


[video]https://youtu.be/e6IoVykj_Qg[/video]
Questo è meglio...


----------



## Nicka (14 Marzo 2015)

Cosa avevo detto?


----------



## drusilla (14 Marzo 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> [video]https://youtu.be/e6IoVykj_Qg[/video]
> Questo è meglio...


Si. Dejanì ci è riuscita a riscattare le 50 sfumature di fuffa .  Il personaggio dottor Stranamore/istruttore di palestra è ridicolo. L'amica demente è banale. La sposina... beh


----------



## Zod (14 Marzo 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> I dottori seri non sganciano il numero di telefono alle belle ragazze alla prima visita!


Giusto, non sarebbe deontologico.

Edit: non ho voglia di leggere tutto quanto, hanno trombato o no?


----------



## perplesso (14 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> È successo.
> Lui mi ha riportata a casa poco fa. Non ci ho potuto fare nulla.
> 
> Adesso potete divertirvi quanto volete a rinvigorire le assurdità di cui sopra, pur senza sapere niente di me.


non è rilevante che sia successo,quello era già copione scritto.    è rilevante che risuccederà


----------



## Eratò (14 Marzo 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Si. Dejanì ci è riuscita a riscattare le 50 sfumature di fuffa .  Il personaggio dottor Stranamore/istruttore di palestra è ridicolo. L'amica demente è banale. La sposina... beh


Che perdita  di energie....


----------



## Eratò (14 Marzo 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> non è rilevante che sia successo,quello era già copione scritto.    è rilevante che risuccederà


Ma tu ci credi per davvero?


----------



## perplesso (14 Marzo 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma tu ci credi per davvero?


se crediamo a Bender,possiamo credere anche a lei.   se tutto questo sia vero,non lo so,ovviamente.

ho i miei dubbi,ma finchè restano tali,non mi sbilancio.   pol'esse anche che ci siano sorprese a breve


----------



## Nicka (14 Marzo 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Giusto, non sarebbe deontologico.
> 
> Edit: non ho voglia di leggere tutto quanto, hanno trombato o no?


Sì, stanotte...


----------



## Eratò (14 Marzo 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> se crediamo a Bender,possiamo credere anche a lei.   se tutto questo sia vero,non lo so,ovviamente.
> 
> ho i miei dubbi,ma finchè restano tali,non mi sbilancio.   pol'esse anche che ci siano sorprese a breve


I medici non sono santi ma di sicuro non sono neanche dei sprovveduti a rischiare(almeno)
 delle sanzioni da parte del Ordine dei Medici per ogni scemetta che gli fa gli occhi dolci...Se tutto questo fosse vero lui sarebbe un immenso idiota.


----------



## Zod (14 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sì, stanotte...


Ma quindi lei ora andrà a vantarsene in palestra e lui al bar della clinica?

EDIT: alla fine le amiche servono, dopo stanotte rifletterà meglio sull'opportunità di sposarsi, spero


----------



## Nicka (14 Marzo 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> I medici non sono santi ma di sicuro non sono neanche dei sprovveduti a rischiare(almeno)
> delle sanzioni da parte del Ordine dei Medici per ogni scemetta che gli fa gli occhi dolci...Se tutto questo fosse vero lui sarebbe un immenso idiota.


Che questa storia puzzasse io l'ho detto dal momento in cui si sono messi d'accordo per le analisi.
Poi oh...tutto può succedere...


----------



## Dejaneera (14 Marzo 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Si. Dejanì ci è riuscita a riscattare le 50 sfumature di fuffa .  Il personaggio dottor Stranamore/istruttore di palestra è ridicolo. L'amica demente è banale. La sposina... beh


Non ci sono sfumature di un bel niente, lui non è così e non ha salette in casa sua dove fa quelle porcate. Mi sarei lanciata dalla finestra piuttosto. 
Non è un uomo ridicolo, sono le donne che gli stanno attorno a renderlo così. E' un ragazzo solare e sensibile (anche troppo e non lo avrei mai immaginato), tratta bene gli altri e si fa in quattro per loro.
Per quanto riguarda me potete dire quello che volete, non me ne importa più niente.
Mi sentivo più in colpa ieri che oggi. Ho fatto la cosa giusta, e non avrei potuto fare nulla per evitarla.


----------



## Nicka (14 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Non ci sono sfumature di un bel niente, lui non è così e non ha salette in casa sua dove fa quelle porcate. Mi sarei lanciata dalla finestra piuttosto.
> Non è un uomo ridicolo, sono le donne che gli stanno attorno a renderlo così. E' un ragazzo solare e sensibile (anche troppo e non lo avrei mai immaginato), tratta bene gli altri e si fa in quattro per loro.
> Per quanto riguarda me potete dire quello che volete, non me ne importa più niente.
> Mi sentivo più in colpa ieri che oggi. Ho fatto la cosa giusta, e non avrei potuto fare nulla per evitarla.


E dire che a te due ceffoni male non farebbero...
In ogni caso...un matrimonio lo stavi già organizzando, basta comunicare che lo sposo è cambiato! 
Auguri e figli maschi! Se ti è andata fatta bene (e hai studiato bene il copione) sei pure rimasta incinta! Olé!


----------



## perplesso (14 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Non ci sono sfumature di un bel niente, lui non è così e non ha salette in casa sua dove fa quelle porcate. Mi sarei lanciata dalla finestra piuttosto.
> Non è un uomo ridicolo, sono le donne che gli stanno attorno a renderlo così. E' un ragazzo solare e sensibile (anche troppo e non lo avrei mai immaginato), tratta bene gli altri e si fa in quattro per loro.
> Per quanto riguarda me potete dire quello che volete, non me ne importa più niente.
> Mi sentivo più in colpa ieri che oggi. Ho fatto la cosa giusta, e non avrei potuto fare nulla per evitarla.


bene.   ora che ti 6 tolta lo sfizio,direi di spiegare le cose come stanno al tuo fidanzato.    e di assumerti l'onere di sopportare la sua reazione,che ad occhio ti farà rimpiangere le parole di Oscuro.

tutto sommato sono d'accordo,hai fatto la cosa giusta.    ora però fai una cosa buona: libera sto ragazzo dall'illusione.    starete meglio tutti quanti e tu potrai finalmente ampliare le tue esperienze senza danneggiare qualcuno


----------



## Eratò (14 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Che questa storia puzzasse io l'ho detto dal momento in cui si sono messi d'accordo per le analisi.
> Poi oh...tutto può succedere...


Infatti..tutto può  succedere e tutti abbiamo risposto in modo più  o meno serio...Ma la fine prevvedibile conferma più il fake.Per quando riguarda le analisi non m'impressiono più  di tanto...Con una delega si può fare.L'invio per e-mail  su Pec è  regola in molti ASL.


----------



## drusilla (14 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> e non avrei potuto fare nulla per evitarla.


Meno male che sei finta. Se tu fossi vera questa frase sarebbe da vomito.


----------



## Dejaneera (14 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> E dire che a te due ceffoni male non farebbero...
> In ogni caso...un matrimonio lo stavi già organizzando, basta comunicare che lo sposo è cambiato!
> Auguri e figli maschi! Se ti è andata fatta bene (e hai studiato bene il copione) sei pure rimasta incinta! Olé!


Non ci saranno nè matrimoni nè figli maschi. Affronterò il mio fidanzato nel modo che ritengo più giusto.

Non so se lui reciti o no un copione, sembra troppo strano pure a me che abbia manifestato tutto quell'interesse nei miei confronti, facendo quello che ha fatto ieri sera. Sono sotto chock, anche i colori e i rumori mi sembrano diversi oggi, mi sento distaccata da tutto e da tutti, tranne che da lui. 
Da un lato sento che la mia vita è sottosopra, dall'altro mi sento abbagliata da una luce incredibile, che non ha nulla a che vedere con tutta la tresca dei giorni scorsi.
Ci sono caduta con tutte e due le scarpe. Ieri, quando lui si è presentato all'improvviso all'orario di chiusura al mio negozio, chiedendo alla mia collega se esistesse un telefono che gli permettesse di comunicare bene con le donne, non mi sono scioccata o scandalizzata, ho riso come una scema, e ho smesso di fare resistenza.


----------



## Eratò (14 Marzo 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Meno male che sei finta. Se tu fossi vera questa frase sarebbe da vomito.


È l"ammmooore...Dopo la notte di sesso la dobbiamo portare nel reparto ustionati visto il tuffo completo nel sole...


----------



## Eratò (14 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Non ci saranno nè matrimoni nè figli maschi. Affronterò il mio fidanzato nel modo che ritengo più giusto.
> 
> Non so se lui reciti o no un copione, sembra troppo strano pure a me che abbia manifestato tutto quell'interesse nei miei confronti, facendo quello che ha fatto ieri sera. Sono sotto chock, anche i colori e i rumori mi sembrano diversi oggi, mi sento distaccata da tutto e da tutti, tranne che da lui.
> Da un lato sento che la mia vita è sottosopra, dall'altro mi sento abbagliata da una luce incredibile, che non ha nulla a che vedere con tutta la tresca dei giorni scorsi.
> Ci sono caduta con tutte e due le scarpe. Ieri, quando lui si è presentato all'improvviso all'orario di chiusura al mio negozio, chiedendo alla mia collega se esistesse un telefono che gli permettesse di comunicare bene con le donne, non mi sono scioccata o scandalizzata, ho riso come una scema, e ho smesso di fare resistenza.


Come scema?Tu sei scema.


----------



## passante (14 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Non ci saranno nè matrimoni nè figli maschi. Affronterò il mio fidanzato nel modo che ritengo più giusto.
> 
> Non so se lui reciti o no un copione, sembra troppo strano pure a me che abbia manifestato tutto quell'interesse nei miei confronti, facendo quello che ha fatto ieri sera. Sono sotto chock, anche i colori e i rumori mi sembrano diversi oggi, mi sento distaccata da tutto e da tutti, tranne che da lui.
> Da un lato sento che la mia vita è sottosopra, dall'altro mi sento abbagliata da una luce incredibile, che non ha nulla a che vedere con tutta la tresca dei giorni scorsi.
> Ci sono caduta con tutte e due le scarpe. Ieri, quando lui si è presentato all'improvviso all'orario di chiusura al mio negozio, *chiedendo alla mia collega se esistesse un telefono che gli permettesse di comunicare bene con le donne*, non mi sono scioccata o scandalizzata, ho riso come una scema, e ho smesso di fare resistenza.


 minkia che battutone!! :blank: scopro ora di avere sempre sottovalutato le mie capacità seduttive con le donne :carneval::carneval:


----------



## passante (14 Marzo 2015)

comunque scherzi a parte io mi aspettavo un threesome, almeno.


----------



## perplesso (14 Marzo 2015)

passante ha detto:


> minkia che battutone!! :blank: scopro ora di avere sempre sottovalutato le mie capacità seduttive con le donne :carneval::carneval:





passante ha detto:


> comunque scherzi a parte io mi aspettavo un threesome, almeno.


impaziente.    daje tempo all'amica di venirlo a sapere


----------



## Dejaneera (14 Marzo 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> bene.   ora che ti 6 tolta lo sfizio,direi di spiegare le cose come stanno al tuo fidanzato.    e di assumerti l'onere di sopportare la sua reazione,che ad occhio ti farà rimpiangere le parole di Oscuro.
> 
> tutto sommato sono d'accordo,hai fatto la cosa giusta.    ora però fai una cosa buona: libera sto ragazzo dall'illusione.    starete meglio tutti quanti e tu potrai finalmente ampliare le tue esperienze senza danneggiare qualcuno


E' una cosa che devo fare, non ho niente da nascondere. Preferisco stare da sola che fare questi casini.



Eratò ha detto:


> Infatti..tutto può  succedere e tutti abbiamo risposto in modo più  o meno serio...Ma la fine prevvedibile conferma più il fake.Per quando riguarda le analisi non m'impressiono più  di tanto...Con una delega si può fare.L'invio per e-mail  su Pec è  regola in molti ASL.


Eratò, molti di voi mi hanno incitata, altri mi hanno additata come una bugiarda. Sai, poco mi importa. Potevo anche non confidarmi con voi. Lui mi avrebbe fatta sua comunque.



drusilla ha detto:


> Meno male che sei finta. Se tu fossi vera questa frase sarebbe da vomito.


Vomita quanto vuoi Drusilla, mi dispiace sentire questa ostilità da parte di una donna. A tutte nella vita può essere capitata una cosa simile, a te no? Hai sempre tutto sotto controllo?
Sono diventata finta da quando ho conosciuto lui, mi ha fatta girare come una trottola. Ho detto un mucchio di balle anche a mia madre per essere rientrata la mattina. 
Ma lui non ha colpe, è fatto così. E mi ha mostrato molto più rispetto di tante donne o presunte amiche. Non so cosa farà in futuro, forse non mi cercherà mai più. Soffrirò e me lo meriterò.


----------



## Nicka (14 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Non ci saranno nè matrimoni nè figli maschi. Affronterò il mio fidanzato nel modo che ritengo più giusto.
> 
> Non so se lui reciti o no un copione, sembra troppo strano pure a me che abbia manifestato tutto quell'interesse nei miei confronti, facendo quello che ha fatto ieri sera. Sono sotto chock, anche i colori e i rumori mi sembrano diversi oggi, mi sento distaccata da tutto e da tutti, tranne che da lui.
> Da un lato sento che la mia vita è sottosopra, dall'altro mi sento abbagliata da una luce incredibile, che non ha nulla a che vedere con tutta la tresca dei giorni scorsi.
> Ci sono caduta con tutte e due le scarpe. Ieri, quando lui si è presentato all'improvviso all'orario di chiusura al mio negozio, chiedendo alla mia collega se esistesse un telefono che gli permettesse di comunicare bene con le donne, non mi sono scioccata o scandalizzata, ho riso come una scema, e ho smesso di fare resistenza.


E tu hai detto a uno con cui hai parlato na volta l'indirizzo di dove lavori?
Mah...
Sì vabbè, per quanto mi riguarda potevi tirartela un altro po'...ma giusto per fare scena, dato che te lo saresti scopato davanti la tua amica.
Che fintume ragazzi...


----------



## drusilla (14 Marzo 2015)

passante ha detto:


> comunque scherzi a parte io mi aspettavo un threesome, almeno.


No no qua è Harmony serie Romance. Siamo lontani dalla serie Passion. Niente porcate. Non si arriverà al porno soft. Noia. Che palle.


----------



## Dejaneera (14 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> E tu hai detto a uno con cui hai parlato na volta l'indirizzo di dove lavori?
> Mah...
> Sì vabbè, per quanto mi riguarda potevi tirartela un altro po'...ma giusto per fare scena, dato che te lo saresti scopato davanti la tua amica.
> Che fintume ragazzi...


Sì glielo ho detto io, lo sapeva da tempo, in quanto come vi ho raccontato ci sentivamo tramite sms. 
Sotto sotto non aspettavo altro che prendesse l'iniziativa lui, ma non è stata solo una notte di sesso sfrenato come non ci fosse un domani, lui mi ha dato modo di parlare di me. Voleva ascoltare me. Voleva conoscere me. Ieri aveva occhi solo per me.
Oggi forse sarà con un'altra e me lo merito.

Queste cose di scopare davanti alla mia amica o sesso a tre sono solo porcate e mi fanno abbastanza ribrezzo. Della mia amica poco mi importa, che dica o faccia quello che vuole.
Sarò ingenua, ma mi importa solo di lui.


----------



## Dejaneera (14 Marzo 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> No no qua è Harmony serie Romance. Siamo lontani dalla serie Passion. Niente porcate. Non si arriverà al porno soft. Noia. Che palle.


No infatti, io mi sono iscritta qui per parlare dei miei sentimenti. So che lui non parlerebbe mai della nostra intimità e io pure, perlomeno non nei termini e modi che pensi tu.


----------



## lunaiena (14 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Eratò, molti di voi mi hanno incitata, altri mi hanno additata come una bugiarda. Sai, poco mi importa. Potevo anche non confidarmi con voi. Lui mi avrebbe fatta sua comunque.


"mi avrebbe fatta sua " è terribile come frase


----------



## perplesso (14 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> No infatti, io mi sono iscritta qui per parlare dei miei sentimenti. So che lui non parlerebbe mai della nostra intimità e io pure, perlomeno non nei termini e modi che pensi tu.


ho cambiato idea.   lascia il tuo fidanzato.   non stare a dare nemmeno troppi dettagli.

annulla tutto e goditi il trip.    poi ti sveglierai col culo a terra e te lo sarai meritato,ma almeno non avrai rovinato altre vite


----------



## drusilla (14 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> No infatti, io mi sono iscritta qui per parlare dei miei sentimenti. So che lui non parlerebbe mai della nostra intimità e io pure, perlomeno non nei termini e modi che pensi tu.


Preferisco pensare che tu sia finta perché una "donna" così piena di luoghi comuni, che si sente una bambola nelle mani del primo piacione che le fa gli occhi dolci, che si voleva sposare perché si fa (evidentemente) etc, mi fa cascare le braccia. Della tua intimità mi frega poco. Non sono una guardona e per quello il tuo thread mi annoia. Bye bye che credo che ti sei bruciata in fretta, sai il sole[emoji41] [emoji41] , e te ne vai di qui fra poco...


----------



## Eratò (14 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Sì glielo ho detto io, lo sapeva da tempo, in quanto come vi ho raccontato ci sentivamo tramite sms.
> Sotto sotto non aspettavo altro che prendesse l'iniziativa lui, ma non è stata solo una notte di sesso sfrenato come non ci fosse un domani, lui mi ha dato modo di parlare di me. Voleva ascoltare me. Voleva conoscere me. Ieri aveva occhi solo per me.
> Oggi forse sarà con un'altra e me lo merito.
> 
> ...


Ah che ci combina la....il sole....


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Marzo 2015)

passante ha detto:


> minkia che battutone!! :blank: scopro ora di avere sempre sottovalutato le mie capacità seduttive con le donne :carneval::carneval:


Non fare il furbo :carneval::carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Marzo 2015)

passante ha detto:


> comunque scherzi a parte io mi aspettavo un threesome, almeno.


:rotfl:Se pensi all'amica quella sta all'estero, un po' complicato


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> E' una cosa che devo fare, non ho niente da nascondere. Preferisco stare da sola che fare questi casini.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mi avrebbe fatta sua ... Stile harmony :singleeye:


----------



## Horny (14 Marzo 2015)

Be almeno ora ti sei resa conto di non
amare alla follia il tuo fidanzato.


----------



## Uhlalá (14 Marzo 2015)

*Deja*

Finta o vera che sia la storia.....grazie per questi momenti da puro delirio Harmony (serie "camici bianchi"....mia nonna ne era un'assidua lettrice).......giusto quello che ci voleva in pausa sigaretta !


----------



## Eratò (14 Marzo 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl:Se pensi all'amica quella sta all'estero, un po' complicato


E che ci vuole a prendere l'elicottero e andare a trovare anche l'amica?:carneval:


----------



## Nicka (14 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Sì glielo ho detto io, lo sapeva da tempo, in quanto come vi ho raccontato ci sentivamo tramite sms.
> Sotto sotto non aspettavo altro che prendesse l'iniziativa lui, ma non è stata solo una notte di sesso sfrenato come non ci fosse un domani, lui mi ha dato modo di parlare di me. Voleva ascoltare me. Voleva conoscere me. Ieri aveva occhi solo per me.
> Oggi forse sarà con un'altra e me lo merito.
> 
> ...


Lo sapeva da tempo...minchia lo hai visto la prima volta il 7 febbraio!!! In un mese tu hai fatto tutto sto bordello.
Te c'avevi veramente voglia di cazzo diverso, lasciatelo dire...e mi appello a Oscuro!!! 
E guarda, io capisco veramente tutto, ma quello che a me preoccupa è che di gente come te (a prescindere che quello che hai raccontato sia tutta una presa per il culo oppure no) è pieno il mondo.
Avrei capito se tu avessi avuto una deviazione di percorso, mantenendo sempre fermo il punto col tuo fidanzato, perchè magari si sarebbe percepito un minimo di sentimento per questo ragazzo. Invece non te ne frega un cazzo di niente e forse non te ne è mai fregato un cazzo e nonostante questo alla scenetta in stile "vuoi sposarmi?" hai detto sì. Avresti sposato una persona di cui non te ne frega un cazzo. Non si può nemmeno dire che hai avuto paura, cosa che in un certo senso avrei anche potuto accettare e capire. 
E il fatto che ora tu lo smolli senza colpo ferire sarà pur giusto, ma porca di quella puttana mi conferma sempre di più di quanto non te ne freghi nulla. E nonostante non te ne fregasse niente avresti fatto un passo di cui ti saresti pentita mandando a monte tutto alla prima occasione, magari con dei bambini di mezzo. Ecco perchè tanti matrimoni vanno allo sfascio, non per i tradimenti (non solo almeno), ma perchè c'è un'immaturità di fondo impressionante. C'è la voglia del vestitino e della festicciola e magari il pensiero che "quei due si sono sposati mò lo faccio pure io".
E sto vedendo tante di queste situazioni che mi viene l'orticaria.

Ieri aveva occhi solo per me, per forza...eravate soli...mi importa solo di lui...ma chi cazzo è dai!!! Un pirla che ti ha offerto un cappuccino cuoricioso e grazie a questo ti si è scopata.
Le porcate non sono le robe a tre e il farsi guardare dalla tua amica eventualmente, le porcate sono quelle che hai avuto nel cervello prima di conoscere lui. Fattelo dire.
No vabbè, mi viene da uscire da questo thread. La fiera dei luoghi comuni sulle femmine.


----------



## Nicka (14 Marzo 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> E che ci vuole a prendere l'elicottero e andare a trovare anche l'amica?:carneval:


Quello è Mr Grey!! 
Qui siamo in stile sempre Grey, ma 's Anatomy!!! 
Al massimo piglia un aereo, prima classe ovviamente...


----------



## Eratò (14 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Quello è Mr Grey!!
> Qui siamo in stile sempre Grey, ma 's Anatomy!!!
> Al massimo piglia un aereo, prima classe ovviamente...


Ma l'elicottero del 118 no?In linea con il camice bianco.....


----------



## Nicka (14 Marzo 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma l'elicottero del 118 no?In linea con il camice bianco.....


Ah giusto!!! Ma bisogna convincere qualcuno per poterlo usare...magari si intorta la telefonista che prende la chiamata 

"Ciao cara, sono il Dr. Tizio, che ne dici di un cappuccino la prossima volta che ci incontriamo in ospedale...sai...i tuoi occhi...mi hanno colpito la prima volta che li ho incrociati in ascensore*...mi sono entrati dentro, un raggio di sole ha meno calore. Senti tesoro**, hai presente l'elicottero? Ecco. C'è un bambino in pericolo all'estero. Hanno chiamato direttamente me perchè mi sono permesso di dare il mio cellulare perchè il mio non è un mestiere, ma una vocazione. Mi è venuto in sogno Ippocrate in persona e insieme abbiamo ripetuto il Giuramento. Per favore, potresti darmi il permesso a prendere l'elicottero per correre da quel bambino? Quel bambino che potrebbe un domani essere un grande uomo, ma che al momento non ha questa prospettiva? Te lo chiedo, anche se potrei ordinartelo, ma so che posso contare sul tuo istinto di madre e donna. Al ritorno sarà mia premura portarti fuori a cena nel tuo posto preferito, come ringraziamento***."

* c'è sempre un ascensore in ospedale nel quale accadono scambi di sguardi, palpeggiamenti selvaggi, lingue veloci...
** notare il passaggio da "cara" a "tesoro", si scende in profondità con la confidenza.
*** siamo passati dal cappuccino alla cena.


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Marzo 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> E che ci vuole a prendere l'elicottero e andare a trovare anche l'amica?:carneval:


In effetti mica tanto difficile


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ah giusto!!! Ma bisogna convincere qualcuno per poterlo usare...magari si intorta la telefonista che prende la chiamata
> 
> "Ciao cara, sono il Dr. Tizio, che ne dici di un cappuccino la prossima volta che ci incontriamo in ospedale...sai...i tuoi occhi...mi hanno colpito la prima volta che li ho incrociati in ascensore*...mi sono entrati dentro, un raggio di sole ha meno calore. Senti tesoro**, hai presente l'elicottero? Ecco. C'è un bambino in pericolo all'estero. Hanno chiamato direttamente me perchè mi sono permesso di dare il mio cellulare perchè il mio non è un mestiere, ma una vocazione. Mi è venuto in sogno Ippocrate in persona e insieme abbiamo ripetuto il Giuramento. Per favore, potresti darmi il permesso a prendere l'elicottero per correre da quel bambino? Quel bambino che potrebbe un domani essere un grande uomo, ma che al momento non ha questa prospettiva? Te lo chiedo, anche se potrei ordinartelo, ma so che posso contare sul tuo istinto di madre e donna. Al ritorno sarà mia premura portarti fuori a cena nel tuo posto preferito, come ringraziamento***."
> 
> ...


Il prossimo libro quando lo scrivi ?


----------



## Eratò (14 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ah giusto!!! Ma bisogna convincere qualcuno per poterlo usare...magari si intorta la telefonista che prende la chiamata
> 
> "Ciao cara, sono il Dr. Tizio, che ne dici di un cappuccino la prossima volta che ci incontriamo in ospedale...sai...i tuoi occhi...mi hanno colpito la prima volta che li ho incrociati in ascensore*...mi sono entrati dentro, un raggio di sole ha meno calore. Senti tesoro**, hai presente l'elicottero? Ecco. C'è un bambino in pericolo all'estero. Hanno chiamato direttamente me perchè mi sono permesso di dare il mio cellulare perchè il mio non è un mestiere, ma una vocazione. Mi è venuto in sogno Ippocrate in persona e insieme abbiamo ripetuto il Giuramento. Per favore, potresti darmi il permesso a prendere l'elicottero per correre da quel bambino? Quel bambino che potrebbe un domani essere un grande uomo, ma che al momento non ha questa prospettiva? Te lo chiedo, anche se potrei ordinartelo, ma so che posso contare sul tuo istinto di madre e donna. Al ritorno sarà mia premura portarti fuori a cena nel tuo posto preferito, come ringraziamento***."
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:forte!


----------



## Nicka (14 Marzo 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Il prossimo libro quando lo scrivi ?


Quando trovo uno spunto più interessante di questo!!!


----------



## Traccia (14 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Cosa avevo detto?


Nooooooooo 
È vero!!!!
Avevi visto lungo!!!
Io invece non credevo accadesse!!!!!!! 
Grande!!!


----------



## Eratò (14 Marzo 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> In effetti mica tanto difficile


Anzi!Con il fascino suo potrebbero anche dargli in dotazione un C130 per trasferimenti di emergenza:carneval:Così  stanno più  larghi...


Dejaneera dimmi i mp dove lavora il dottore.Potremmo collaborare:rotfl:


----------



## drusilla (14 Marzo 2015)

Ragazze siete cattive!!! Non si fa tra donne questo perculamento!!!! Siete peeeerfide!!


----------



## passante (14 Marzo 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> impaziente.    daje tempo all'amica di venirlo a sapere


hai ragione. ci vuole pazienza



drusilla ha detto:


> No no qua è Harmony serie Romance. Siamo lontani dalla serie Passion. Niente porcate. Non si arriverà al porno soft. Noia. Che palle.


oh.



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non fare il furbo :carneval::carneval:


----------



## Nicka (14 Marzo 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Ragazze siete cattive!!! Non si fa tra donne questo perculamento!!!! Siete peeeerfide!!


La mia perfidia è ancora lontana dal venire...


----------



## Eratò (14 Marzo 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Ragazze siete cattive!!! Non si fa tra donne questo perculamento!!!! Siete peeeerfide!!


Io aspetto l'mp per chiedere il trasferimentoAvremmo molto di scientifico da discutere:rotfl::carneval:


----------



## zadig (14 Marzo 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Meno male che sei finta. Se tu fossi vera questa frase sarebbe da vomito.


se è vera invece si crogiola per il fatto che il dottorino ha scopato lei e non la sua amica.
E questo la rende ancora peggio di quello che pensavo.


----------



## zadig (14 Marzo 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> È l"ammmooore...Dopo la notte di sesso la dobbiamo portare nel reparto ustionati visto il tuffo completo nel sole...


il sole che l'ha baciata in tutti gli orifizi... che fortuna!


----------



## Nicka (14 Marzo 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> il sole che l'ha baciata in tutti gli orifizi... che fortuna!


E io che pensavo di essere estrema a farmi passare la cera bollente in certe zone dall'estetista...


----------



## zadig (14 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> E io che pensavo di essere estrema a farmi passare la cera bollente in certe zone dall'estetista...


ma tu poi ti fai cospargere di cremina creapopoli emolliente?


----------



## Nicka (14 Marzo 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> ma tu poi ti fai cospargere di cremina creapopoli emolliente?


Non dall'estetista, si intende...


----------



## zadig (14 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non dall'estetista, si intende...


invece la nostra eroina lo fa fare da un professionista, mica da un dilettante!


----------



## Nicka (14 Marzo 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> invece la nostra eroina lo fa fare da un professionista, mica da un dilettante!


Cremina creapopoli ovunque!!!


----------



## zadig (14 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Cremina creapopoli ovunque!!!


e vabbè, ma si era bruciata col sole la poverina!

Ed io, ingenuo, che credevo bastasse la vasellina...


----------



## Nicka (14 Marzo 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> e vabbè, ma si era bruciata col sole la poverina!
> 
> Ed io, ingenuo, che credevo bastasse la vasellina...


Sei proprio un pivello...in ogni caso tu non dovresti avere problemi...:carneval:


----------



## zadig (14 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sei proprio un pivello...in ogni caso tu non dovresti avere problemi...:carneval:


certo che no, ma so queste cose per sentito dire!


----------



## Nicka (14 Marzo 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> certo che no, ma so queste cose per sentito dire!


Pivello e curioso e pettegolo!!!


----------



## Eratò (14 Marzo 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> il sole che l'ha baciata in tutti gli orifizi... che fortuna!


Non ce l'hai un camice?Se ce l'avessibil pisellino pareva piu grande...Ma dai fa niente...Te ne metti uno sembra quello di John Holmes:carneval:


----------



## Uhlalá (14 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Quando trovo uno spunto più interessante di questo!!!


Nel prossimo capitolo il Dott. Aerobica sarà su un aereo umanitario a paracadutare scaldamuscoli di emergenza....


----------



## Nicka (14 Marzo 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Non ce l'hai un camice?Se ce l'avessibil pisellino pareva piu grande...Ma dai fa niente...Te ne metti uno sembra quello di John Holmes:carneval:


E sotto il camice di Zadig...


----------



## Eratò (14 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> E sotto il camice di Zadig...


Noooo....meglio scritto "Son gentile.Mi alzo sempre per far sedere le signore.cit.Pisello aitante"


----------



## Dejaneera (14 Marzo 2015)

Ho letto diversi altri post del vs forum oggi, non mi sembra di avere mai visto una simile cattiveria nei commenti, specialmente tra le donne. Tra gli uomini potrei anche capirlo, lo accetto, ma perchè le donne?
Questa storia non ha niente di harmony, Mr.Grey, elicotteri o cazzate. Lui è un uomo normale, che a me sembra eccezionale, e poi? C'è bisogno di scandalizzarsi tanto? Ho amiche che mi raccontano e fanno ben di peggio, tradendo i loro mariti da anni con più e più uomini, senza provare un briciolo di niente. Io qualcosa lo sto provando, forse anche troppo, lui potrebbe non cercarmi più e fanculo a tutto.

Una cosa ve la posso assicurare, che prima del 7 febbraio niente di tutto questo sarebbe potuto succedere, e mai ho avuto voglie e desideri particolari se non quelli con il mio fidanzato. Lui è stato un terremoto con scosse sempre più forti. Adesso il mio mondo è crollato. E' vero, magari prima c'era qualcosa che non andava, ma non ero minimamente consapevole fino a quando lui non è uscito da quella maledetta saletta di ambulatorio. Forse lui ha portato tutto alla luce, e io ne ero all'oscuro.

Da questa notte il mio mondo si è capovolto, stare con lui mi fa sentire diversa, veramente donna. Poco mi importa degli altri.

Prima mi sono fatta paura, non so come sia successo ma l'ho fatto. Ho chiamato il mio fidanzato e gli ho detto che martedì avremmo dovuto parlare della nostra relazione perchè avevamo un grosso problema, senza specificare nient'altro. Lui sembrava agghiacciato, io pure. Ha insistito molto affinchè ne parlassimo in quel momento, ma io lo sentivo distante milioni di chilometri, e non gli ho detto nulla. Mi ha detto che ero pazza e io gli ho detto che era vero. Mi sono sentita sollevata quando mi ha riattaccato il telefono in faccia.

Poi sono rimasta in camera mia a piangere da sola come una disperata. Purtroppo devo ammettere che non sto piangendo per la nostra relazione andata a puttane e per una vita insieme devastata. Mi sono messa a piangere perchè ho paura che l'uomo con cui ho passato la notte più bella della mia vita non mi richiami più, perchè mi giudica una poco di buono o perchè non prova niente per me.

Vi ringrazio anticipatamente se nei vostri consigli e commenti eviterete di farmi stare male più di quanto non stia già. Io ho un cuore, non più un cervello ma un cuore sì, e sentire commenti di cazzi, scopate etc... mi fa sorridere ma non mi aiuta.

P.S.: A tutte le stronze che mi attaccano, lui non mi ha scopata, ha fatto l'amore con me, perlomeno per una notte. Poi dite quel che vi pare.


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Ho letto diversi altri post del vs forum oggi, non mi sembra di avere mai visto una simile cattiveria nei commenti, specialmente tra le donne. Tra gli uomini potrei anche capirlo, lo accetto, ma perchè le donne?
> Questa storia non ha niente di harmony, Mr.Grey, elicotteri o cazzate. Lui è un uomo normale, che a me sembra eccezionale, e poi? C'è bisogno di scandalizzarsi tanto? Ho amiche che mi raccontano e fanno ben di peggio, tradendo i loro mariti da anni con più e più uomini, senza provare un briciolo di niente. Io qualcosa lo sto provando, forse anche troppo, lui potrebbe non cercarmi più e fanculo a tutto.
> 
> Una cosa ve la posso assicurare, che prima del 7 febbraio niente di tutto questo sarebbe potuto succedere, e mai ho avuto voglie e desideri particolari se non quelli con il mio fidanzato. Lui è stato un terremoto con scosse sempre più forti. Adesso il mio mondo è crollato. E' vero, magari prima c'era qualcosa che non andava, ma non ero minimamente consapevole fino a quando lui non è uscito da quella maledetta saletta di ambulatorio. Forse lui ha portato tutto alla luce, e io ne ero all'oscuro.
> ...


se quello che hai raccontato è tutto vero, rischi di svegliarti con una botta in testa. Un uomo non si innamora perché fai una volta l'amore con lui, vedi di darti una svegliata che il mondo delle favole non esiste. Hai fatto bene a chiudere la relazione con il tuo fidanzato.


----------



## Nicka (14 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Ho letto diversi altri post del vs forum oggi, non mi sembra di avere mai visto una simile cattiveria nei commenti, specialmente tra le donne. Tra gli uomini potrei anche capirlo, lo accetto, ma perchè le donne?
> Questa storia non ha niente di harmony, Mr.Grey, elicotteri o cazzate. Lui è un uomo normale, che a me sembra eccezionale, e poi? C'è bisogno di scandalizzarsi tanto? Ho amiche che mi raccontano e fanno ben di peggio, tradendo i loro mariti da anni con più e più uomini, senza provare un briciolo di niente. Io qualcosa lo sto provando, forse anche troppo, lui potrebbe non cercarmi più e fanculo a tutto.
> 
> Una cosa ve la posso assicurare, che prima del 7 febbraio niente di tutto questo sarebbe potuto succedere, e mai ho avuto voglie e desideri particolari se non quelli con il mio fidanzato. Lui è stato un terremoto con scosse sempre più forti. Adesso il mio mondo è crollato. E' vero, magari prima c'era qualcosa che non andava, ma non ero minimamente consapevole fino a quando lui non è uscito da quella maledetta saletta di ambulatorio. Forse lui ha portato tutto alla luce, e io ne ero all'oscuro.
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: <------------ ecco il tempo che perdo a risponderti.


----------



## Nicka (14 Marzo 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> *se quello che hai raccontato è tutto vero,* rischi di svegliarti con una botta in testa. Un uomo non si innamora perché fai una volta l'amore con lui, vedi di darti una svegliata che il mondo delle favole non esiste. Hai fatto bene a chiudere la relazione con il tuo fidanzato.


Che poi sto notando che è un dubbio che sta venendo a più persone...


----------



## drusilla (14 Marzo 2015)

Col dottorino hai fatto l'amore, con il fidanzato giocavi a scopa?
Ma ti volevi sposare perché fa fico? E le stronze saremmo noi? [emoji2] [emoji2]


----------



## Horny (14 Marzo 2015)

Ok.
quindi tu vorresti stare con il medico,
giusto?
ma temi che lui non sia interessato.
ho capito bene?


----------



## Horny (14 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Che poi sto notando che è un dubbio che sta venendo a più persone...


a me sto dubbio viene spessissimo.
non solo con deja.
allora mi dico: perché discriminare uno
piuttosto che un altro?
Quanto hai scritto sulla superficialità estrema e
diffusa nello sposarsi, condivido. 
Nel caso, si è evitato un errore.
meglio.


----------



## Nicka (14 Marzo 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> a me sto dubbio viene spessissimo.
> non solo con deja.
> allora mi dico: perché discriminare uno
> piuttosto che un altro?
> ...


Io invece con Deja ho avuto un Deja vu... ma magari sbaglio...

Sia chiaro, io sono convinta che esistano infinite storie e siano tutte plausibili. In questa però ci sono alcune cose che mi fanno pensare a un'invenzione di bassissima lega. Poi se sbaglio vabbè, fosse anche vera ho risposto in maniera coerente con quello che penso. Quello che ho detto lo avrei detto in ogni caso.


----------



## Nausicaa (14 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Che poi sto notando che è un dubbio che sta venendo a più persone...



Io da quando ho letto che il figo dottore di 30 anni (quindi appena appena specializzato) ha il tempo di fare visite, tenere un paio di corsi, fare volontariato coi profughi, giostrare con le pazienti amorose. 
In più, l'atteggiamento da libro delle donne gnauolanti e adorati tutto attorno. 
In più, la prosa in effetti piuttosto bella e ricercata di Deja.


----------



## Nicka (14 Marzo 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Io da quando ho letto che il figo dottore di 30 anni (quindi appena appena specializzato) ha il tempo di fare visite, tenere un paio di corsi, fare volontariato coi profughi, giostrare con le pazienti amorose.
> In più, l'atteggiamento da libro delle donne gnauolanti e adorati tutto attorno.
> In più, la prosa in effetti piuttosto bella e ricercata di Deja.


Abbiamo notato le stesse cose...mi tranquillizzo...


----------



## Dejaneera (14 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io invece con Deja ho avuto un Deja vu... ma magari sbaglio...
> 
> Sia chiaro, io sono convinta che esistano infinite storie e siano tutte plausibili. In questa però ci sono alcune cose che mi fanno pensare a un'invenzione di bassissima lega. Poi se sbaglio vabbè, fosse anche vera ho risposto in maniera coerente con quello che penso. Quello che ho detto lo avrei detto in ogni caso.


Beh sì certo, era molto difficile immaginarlo, dopo che l'ho detto io.
Però tu hai parlato di saune, bagni turchi e cose bollenti.

E' pieno di sensitivi il mondo.


----------



## drusilla (14 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Abbiamo notato le stesse cose...mi tranquillizzo...


Ditemelo porfa!!! Anche in mp...


----------



## Horny (14 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io invece con Deja ho avuto un Deja vu... ma magari sbaglio...
> 
> Sia chiaro, io sono convinta che esistano infinite storie e siano tutte plausibili. In questa però ci sono alcune cose che mi fanno pensare a un'invenzione di bassissima lega. Poi se sbaglio vabbè, fosse anche vera ho risposto in maniera coerente con quello che penso. Quello che ho detto lo avrei detto in ogni caso.


Si si, ci sono.
Elementi evidenti.
consideravo solo che non è che
tipo le vicende di LSD mi paiano
più verosimili, tanto per citare uno
che a 30 chiede come si trova un 
ginecologo a Londra.


----------



## Nicka (14 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Beh sì certo, era molto difficile immaginarlo, dopo che l'ho detto io.
> Però tu hai parlato di saune, bagni turchi e cose bollenti.
> 
> E' pieno di sensitivi il mondo.


Senti, te lo sei scopato (nel tuo cervello) in 24 ore...che era quello che dicevo io. Non è la sauna? Oh che peccato...intanto avete fottuto. Dove? Sul suo letto, sul divano, in cucina dopo 2 bicchieri di rosso, nel cesso, a terra?
Vediamo se mi ripeti che ci hai fatto alllll'ammmmmmmore. Ripeto, con uno sconosciuto multitasking, mentre organizzavi il matrimonio con un poveretto.
Tra l'altro dici che è eccezionale...minchia, un pettegolo di prima categoria. Uno che sputtana una tua amica...che ti dice che sei come tutte le altre che se lo vorrebbe chiavare...e chissà che non se le sia chiavate.

Ora mi aspetto un tuo intervento domani:

"Oh cazzo! Io volevo parlare col mio fidanzato martedì*...ma il dottor Stranamore/Bollore/Aerobica/Nerchiavibrante ha subito chiamato la mia amica all'estero e le ha detto che abbiamo fatto all'ammmmmore. L'ha fatto solo per farle capire di non rompergli più le scatoline...ma lei ha subito chiamato il mio fidanzato e ha sputtanato tutto...oddio oddio oddio!! E mò? Vabbè, mi ha tolto un peso dallo stomaco"

*attenzione, siamo a sabato e con l'uomo che avresti sposato fra 6 mesi,  dopo una roba del genere, tu dici che gli parli martedì. 

Ciccia/o (che mi viene anche quel dubbio), leggi meno porcherie, ma sul serio.


----------



## Nicka (14 Marzo 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> Si si, ci sono.
> Elementi evidenti.
> consideravo solo che non è che
> tipo le vicende di LSD mi paiano
> ...


LDS si è bevuto pure il cervello...e credo a un decimo di quello che dice infatti...caso strano diverse persone che sono sul pezzo a Londra dicono cose che non collimano con quelle che dice lui.
Anzi, ora che me l'hai fatto venire in mente gli chiedo come va!


----------



## Nausicaa (14 Marzo 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> Si si, ci sono.
> Elementi evidenti.
> consideravo solo che non è che
> tipo le vicende di LSD mi paiano
> ...


E invece a me quello non sembra strano...
ho vissuto in Inghilterra un anno, vabbè facendo avanti indietro, e non mi sono mai interessata di sapere come funzionasse là la sanità...


----------



## Nausicaa (14 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Abbiamo notato le stesse cose...mi tranquillizzo...


In più il fatto che ai primi dubbi espressi dagli utenti lei abbia risposto come se non capisse che pensavamo che la storia fosse falsa, come se glissasse sperando di non dover rispondere. Mà.


----------



## Dejaneera (14 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Senti, te lo sei scopato (nel tuo cervello) in 24 ore...che era quello che dicevo io. Non è la sauna? Oh che peccato...intanto avete fottuto. Dove? Sul suo letto, sul divano, in cucina dopo 2 bicchieri di rosso, nel cesso, a terra?
> Vediamo se mi ripeti che ci hai fatto alllll'ammmmmmmore. Ripeto, con uno sconosciuto multitasking, mentre organizzavi il matrimonio con un poveretto.
> Tra l'altro dici che è eccezionale...minchia, un pettegolo di prima categoria. Uno che sputtana una tua amica...che ti dice che sei come tutte le altre che se lo vorrebbe chiavare...e chissà che non se le sia chiavate.
> 
> ...


La mia amica lo stressava a morte, lui ha provato a bloccarla ma lei insisteva, ma sai quanto me ne importa adesso? Perchè interessa a te?

Tu sei molto cinica ed è incomprensibile la tua rabbia. Mi prenderò le mie responsabilità comunque.

Invece che continuare ad insultarmi potresti dare il tuo contributo per dare qualche consiglio. Questo ragazzo mi avrà fatto impazzire totalmente, ma resto comunque umile. Ho bisogno di consigli perchè oltre al fatto di andare da lui ovunque si trovi non so proprio che cosa fare.


----------



## Horny (14 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> LDS si è bevuto pure il cervello...e credo a un decimo di quello che dice infatti...caso strano diverse persone che sono sul pezzo a Londra dicono cose che non collimano con quelle che dice lui.
> Anzi, ora che me l'hai fatto venire in mente gli chiedo come va!


per me non c'è neppure bisogno di elementi 
londinesi che non collimano.
Ho sempre pensato che bevesse.
se noti, poi, queste persone,
dicono di cercare consigli, ma non rispondono
a chi li prende seriamente.


----------



## Horny (14 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> La mia amica lo stressava a morte, lui ha provato a bloccarla ma lei insisteva, ma sai quanto me ne importa adesso? Perchè interessa a te?
> 
> Tu sei molto cinica ed è incomprensibile la tua rabbia. Mi prenderò le mie responsabilità comunque.
> 
> Invece che continuare ad insultarmi potresti dare il tuo contributo per dare qualche consiglio. Questo ragazzo mi avrà fatto impazzire totalmente, ma resto comunque umile. Ho bisogno di consigli perchè oltre al fatto di andare da lui ovunque si trovi non so proprio che cosa fare.


Da lui il medico?
vedi, io ti prendo sul serio,
ma tu non rispondi.?.?


----------



## perplesso (14 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> La mia amica lo stressava a morte, lui ha provato a bloccarla ma lei insisteva, ma sai quanto me ne importa adesso? Perchè interessa a te?
> 
> Tu sei molto cinica ed è incomprensibile la tua rabbia. Mi prenderò le mie responsabilità comunque.
> 
> Invece che continuare ad insultarmi potresti dare il tuo contributo per dare qualche consiglio. Questo ragazzo mi avrà fatto impazzire totalmente, ma resto comunque umile. Ho bisogno di consigli perchè oltre al fatto di andare da lui ovunque si trovi non so proprio che cosa fare.


chiudere col tuo fidanzato,sopportarne le conseguenze.    dimostrare di essere una donna adulta,insomma.

nessuno qui è arrabbiato con te,nè Nicka nè altri.     è che ti comporti come uno stereotipo riassumibile in acronimi,tutto qui.


----------



## Nicka (14 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> La mia amica lo stressava a morte, lui ha provato a bloccarla ma lei insisteva, ma sai quanto me ne importa adesso? Perchè interessa a te?
> 
> Tu sei molto cinica ed è incomprensibile la tua rabbia. Mi prenderò le mie responsabilità comunque.
> 
> Invece che continuare ad insultarmi potresti dare il tuo contributo per dare qualche consiglio. Questo ragazzo mi avrà fatto impazzire totalmente, ma resto comunque umile. Ho bisogno di consigli perchè oltre al fatto di andare da lui ovunque si trovi non so proprio che cosa fare.


No tu sei impazzita da sola, senza che questo ragazzo c'entri un fico secco.
In ogni caso ti ho risposto fin troppo, ti ho detto dal principio cosa avresti fatto e lo hai fatto.

Sì, sono cinica, soprattutto quando leggo una marea una di stronzate...e non ho rabbia, ho solo detto quello che penso, sai che me ne frega, ovvero che c'è gente completamente immatura che fa le feste di capodanno al posto di matrimoni.
E anzi, che ti sto pure rispondendo prendendo in considerazione il fatto che sia tutto reale, perchè lo sai che non credo a una singola parola vero?

Che consigli vorresti carissima utente nuova? Chiudere col tuo moroso lo devi fare non perchè lo hai tradito, ma perchè non te ne frega un cazzo. Ma questo gli devi dire: "caro, sappi che ti ho detto sì perchè mi sono fatta prendere dall'idea del vestitino bianco, del viaggio di nozze, dei regali delle amiche invidiose, ma di te non mi importa una ceppa. O sei tu o è un altro per me è la stessissima identica cosa. Sì, sei un bravo ragazzo, ma mi emoziona di più fare una carezza a un cane. PS: già che c'ero ho chiavato con un tizio che mi ha offerto un cappuccino col cuore e che ha lo sguardo che lacera"
E allora sì che crescerai.


----------



## Nicka (14 Marzo 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> chiudere col tuo fidanzato,sopportarne le conseguenze.    dimostrare di essere una donna adulta,insomma.
> 
> nessuno qui è arrabbiato con te,nè Nicka nè altri.     *è che ti comporti come uno stereotipo riassumibile in acronimi*,tutto qui.


Eh no eh!!!


----------



## oscuro (14 Marzo 2015)

*Ascolta*



Dejaneera ha detto:


> La mia amica lo stressava a morte, lui ha provato a bloccarla ma lei insisteva, ma sai quanto me ne importa adesso? Perchè interessa a te?
> 
> Tu sei molto cinica ed è incomprensibile la tua rabbia. Mi prenderò le mie responsabilità comunque.
> 
> Invece che continuare ad insultarmi potresti dare il tuo contributo per dare qualche consiglio. Questo ragazzo mi avrà fatto impazzire totalmente, ma resto comunque umile. Ho bisogno di consigli perchè oltre al fatto di andare da lui ovunque si trovi non so proprio che cosa fare.



Tu sei un imbecille ne più ne meno.E francamente mi è passata anche la voglia di scherzare.Abbiamo 13 anni di differenza e a me sembrano 40.Spero solo che il tuo fidanzato venga a sapere quanto sei cretina.Mi sembra di avere scritto dei tuoi violenti attacchi di manico,era evidente la tua fame di luganica piombata con annessa cappella violacea.E mi fai veramente schifo.Spero che almeno tu possa avergli elargito anche quel culetto sbarazzino che ti ritrovi,Avete fatto l'AMORE?tu sei fidanzata con un altro,ti devi sposare e parli di amore?



Ps perplesso bannami perchè con questa finisce male....giuro che finisce male....!


----------



## Dejaneera (14 Marzo 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> Da lui il medico?
> vedi, io ti prendo sul serio,
> ma tu non rispondi.?.?


Scusami è che sono molto stressata.
Sì da lui. Sembrava dolcissimo questa mattina, ma la cosa che non gli è andata giù non è il casino di sms, quelle sono cazzate e bambinate. Non gli va giù che io sia fidanzata. 



perplesso ha detto:


> chiudere col tuo fidanzato,sopportarne le conseguenze.    dimostrare di essere una donna adulta,insomma.
> 
> nessuno qui è arrabbiato con te,nè Nicka nè altri.     è che ti comporti come uno stereotipo riassumibile in acronimi,tutto qui.


Ma quale stereotipo? Vuoi dire che sono una puttana? Se vuoi pensarlo, pensalo, non me importa nulla.
Non so come sia possibile, ma sono pronta ad affrontare il mio fidanzato e le nostre famiglie, non chiedetemi come sia possibile ma al mio fidanzato stavo per dire freddamente tutto.

Non sono pronta invece ad affrontare di nuovo lui e non so cosa fare se non mi chiama.


----------



## Nicka (14 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu sei un imbecille ne più ne meno.E francamente mi è passata anche la voglia di scherzare.Abbiamo 13 anni di differenza e a me sembrano 40.Spero solo che il tuo fidanzato venga a sapere quanto sei cretina.Mi sembra di avere scritto dei tuoi violenti attacchi di manico,era evidente la tua fame di luganica piombata con annessa cappella violacea.E mi fai veramente schifo.Spero che almeno tu possa avergli elargito anche quel culetto sbarazzino che ti ritrovi,Avete fatto l'AMORE?tu sei fidanzata con un altro,ti devi sposare e parli di amore?
> 
> 
> 
> Ps perplesso bannami perchè con questa finisce male....giuro che finisce male....!


Dai Oscuro...questo è vero Ammmmore!!! Vedi, ho messo anche la maiuscola!!!


----------



## oscuro (14 Marzo 2015)

*nicka*



Nicka ha detto:


> Dai Oscuro...questo è vero Ammmmore!!! Vedi, ho messo anche la maiuscola!!!



Nicka finsice male....oggi finisce male....


----------



## Horny (14 Marzo 2015)

Scusa ma hai detto che la relazione 
col tuo fidanzato e' interrotta.
Ottimo.
quindi il problema del medico quale sarebbe,
nel frequentarti?


----------



## Tebe (14 Marzo 2015)

passante ha detto:


> comunque scherzi a parte io mi aspettavo un threesome, almeno.


Romanticone


----------



## Eratò (14 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Ho letto diversi altri post del vs forum oggi, non mi sembra di avere mai visto una simile cattiveria nei commenti, specialmente tra le donne. Tra gli uomini potrei anche capirlo, lo accetto, ma perchè le donne?
> Questa storia non ha niente di harmony, Mr.Grey, elicotteri o cazzate. Lui è un uomo normale, che a me sembra eccezionale, e poi? C'è bisogno di scandalizzarsi tanto? Ho amiche che mi raccontano e fanno ben di peggio, tradendo i loro mariti da anni con più e più uomini, senza provare un briciolo di niente. Io qualcosa lo sto provando, forse anche troppo, lui potrebbe non cercarmi più e fanculo a tutto.
> 
> Una cosa ve la posso assicurare, che prima del 7 febbraio niente di tutto questo sarebbe potuto succedere, e mai ho avuto voglie e desideri particolari se non quelli con il mio fidanzato. Lui è stato un terremoto con scosse sempre più forti. Adesso il mio mondo è crollato. E' vero, magari prima c'era qualcosa che non andava, ma non ero minimamente consapevole fino a quando lui non è uscito da quella maledetta saletta di ambulatorio. Forse lui ha portato tutto alla luce, e io ne ero all'oscuro.
> ...


Eh?


----------



## Nicka (14 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Nicka finsice male....oggi finisce male....


Ma lascia perdere...


----------



## perplesso (14 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Scusami è che sono molto stressata.
> Sì da lui. Sembrava dolcissimo questa mattina, ma la cosa che non gli è andata giù non è il casino di sms, quelle sono cazzate e bambinate. Non gli va giù che io sia fidanzata.
> 
> 
> ...


non chiamo puttane manco chi si prostituisce,figurati se definirei puttana te.

tu semplicemente non sei fatta per le relazioni impegnative e durature.   ora stai infiammata per il dottorino,tra qualche mese ti sarà venuta a noia pure lui.

riprendi quel telefono e spiega esattamente tutto al tuo fidanzato,invece di preoccuparti di un tizio che magari ti richiama tra una settimana,o si rifarà vedere al negozio dove lavori all'orario di chiusura mercoledì.

se non hai ancora capito che ti sei comportata come un Kleenex,vuol dire che in fondo lo sai che il dottorino ti ha sconvolta perchè ha capito chi sei davvero e come tale ti tratta.


----------



## Dejaneera (14 Marzo 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> Scusa ma hai detto che la relazione
> col tuo fidanzato e' interrotta.
> Ottimo.
> quindi il problema del medico quale sarebbe,
> nel frequentarti?


Non ho ancora rotto niente. Ho detto al mio fidanzato che dobbiamo parlare di un grosso problema tra noi e lui mi ha attaccato il telefono. Non era furioso, ma gelido.

Io non so se il medico voglia frequentarmi o mi abbia solo usata, ecco tutto. E mi sento morire.


----------



## Dejaneera (14 Marzo 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> non chiamo puttane manco chi si prostituisce,figurati se definirei puttana te.
> 
> tu semplicemente non sei fatta per le relazioni impegnative e durature.   ora stai infiammata per il dottorino,tra qualche mese ti sarà venuta a noia pure lui.
> 
> ...


Tutte cazzate, tu non mi conosci. Io non mi sono infiammata mai per nessuno se non per lui o solo per lui. 
Lui ieri mi ha trattata come una principessa, pensavo mi trattasse come una puttana e forse sarebbe stato meglio, ma mi ha trattata e guardata come nessuno mai.


----------



## Eratò (14 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Tutte cazzate, tu non mi conosci. Io non mi sono infiammata mai per nessuno se non per lui o solo per lui.
> Lui ieri mi ha trattata come una principessa, pensavo mi trattasse come una puttana e forse sarebbe stato meglio, ma mi ha trattata e guardata come nessuno mai.


Allora lascia il fidanzato e provaci col dottore no?E come va va....E cerca di essere meno melodrammatica.


----------



## Horny (14 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Non ho ancora rotto niente. Ho detto al mio fidanzato che dobbiamo parlare di un grosso problema tra noi e lui mi ha attaccato il telefono. Non era furioso, ma gelido.
> 
> Io non so se il medico voglia frequentarmi o mi abbia solo usata, ecco tutto. E mi sento morire.


ti senti morire perché sai di 
non esserti messa in una bella situazione.
rischi di rimanere sola.


----------



## Horny (14 Marzo 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Allora lascia il fidanzato e privaci col dottore no?E come va va....


Teme che il dottore non sia dell'avviso.


----------



## Eratò (14 Marzo 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> Teme che il dottore non sia dell'avviso.


Eh beh....ma poi non ho capito perchè sia così insicura rispetto al dottore.Ieri l'ha trattata come una peprincipessa e aveva occhi solo per lei....E che c'ha un interrutore on/off sto tizio?


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Non ho ancora rotto niente. Ho detto al mio fidanzato che dobbiamo parlare di un grosso problema tra noi e lui mi ha attaccato il telefono. Non era furioso, ma gelido.
> 
> Io non so se il medico voglia frequentarmi o mi abbia solo usata, ecco tutto. E mi sento morire.


mi sembra ovvio che quando vi incontrerete dovrai chiudere la relazione. Per quanto riguarda il medico certo non sei partita con le mosse giuste, ma nonostante ciò potrebbe ancora volerti frequentare per un po


----------



## Dejaneera (14 Marzo 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Allora lascia il fidanzato e provaci col dottore no?E come va va....E cerca di essere meno melodrammatica.


Non sono in grado di prendere una decisione nel caos che mi ritrovo. Non sono melodrammatica, ma sono fragile, sconvolta, disorientata.



Horny ha detto:


> ti senti morire perché sai di
> non esserti messa in una bella situazione.
> rischi di rimanere sola.


Magari potessi restare sola e non provare niente di niente, anestetizzata del tutto.

Cmq grazie ciao.


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Marzo 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Eh beh....ma poi non ho capito perchè sia così insicura rispetto al dottore.Ieri l'ha trattata come una peprincipessa e aveva occhi solo per lei....E che c'ha un interrutore on/off sto tizio?


Andrà a giorni alterni


----------



## perplesso (14 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Tutte cazzate, tu non mi conosci. Io non mi sono infiammata mai per nessuno se non per lui o solo per lui.
> Lui ieri mi ha trattata come una principessa, pensavo mi trattasse come una puttana e forse sarebbe stato meglio, ma mi ha trattata e guardata come nessuno mai.


aveva un obbiettivo,aveva il metodo per ottenerlo,l'ha ottenuto.

nemmeno il dottore ti conosce,non è fisicamente possibile conoscere una persona in 5 settimane.

il punto è che fino a 5 settimane fa non ti conoscevi manco tu.     quindi non è il conoscere o non conoscere il punto.   il punto è che st'uomo ti ha dato un'occhiata e ti ha capita.

se ha quest'occhio clinico anche quando fa il suo vero lavoro,abbiamo un futuro luminare della medicina sottomano


----------



## Horny (14 Marzo 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Eh beh....ma poi non ho capito perchè sia così insicura rispetto al dottore.Ieri l'ha trattata come una peprincipessa e aveva occhi solo per lei....E che c'ha un interrutore on/off sto tizio?


Infatti, neppure io capisco.
ora poi scrive che non sa se vuole chiudere col fidanzato.
pare aspetti di sentirsi più sicura del medico.


----------



## drusilla (14 Marzo 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> Infatti, neppure io capisco.
> ora poi scrive che non sa se vuole chiudere col fidanzato.
> pare aspetti di sentirsi più sicura del medico.


Che è una paracula si era capito...


----------



## Eratò (14 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Non sono in grado di prendere una decisione nel caos che mi ritrovo. Non sono melodrammatica, ma sono fragile, sconvolta, disorientata.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e quindi che vorresti fare?tenerti il fidanzato finché il dottorino non ti dice che vuole stare con te perché  ti ama?una ruota di scorta?Questo si che sarebbe una carognata però. ...


----------



## Nicka (14 Marzo 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> e quindi che vorresti fare?tenerti il fidanzato finché il dottorino non ti dice che vuole stare con te perché  ti ama?una ruota di scorta?Questo si che sarebbe una carognata però. ...


Tempo un paio di giorni e magari dice che il dottorino è stato un errore...


----------



## Eratò (14 Marzo 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> aveva un obbiettivo,aveva il metodo per ottenerlo,l'ha ottenuto.
> 
> nemmeno il dottore ti conosce,non è fisicamente possibile conoscere una persona in 5 settimane.
> 
> ...


...un futuro Barnard italiano


----------



## Eratò (14 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Tempo un paio di giorni e magari dice che il dottorino è stato un errore...


Mi fido


----------



## zadig (14 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Dai Oscuro...questo è vero Ammmmore!!! Vedi, ho messo anche la maiuscola!!!


Certamente!
E poi è stato come un terremoto ondulatorio e sussultorio che come epicentro aveva patata e chiappediculo...
Un po' di comprensione ed empatia verso questa povera donna, suvvia!


----------



## zadig (14 Marzo 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Non ce l'hai un camice?Se ce l'avessibil pisellino pareva piu grande...Ma dai fa niente...Te ne metti uno sembra quello di John Holmes:carneval:


e dove si trovano camici con l'imbottitura?


----------



## Dejaneera (14 Marzo 2015)

*Lui è tutto matto...*

Premesso che sta succedendo un casino, il mio fidanzato sta chiamando amici e amiche (non la mia amica "paziente" perchè non ha contatti con lei) e tutti mi stanno bombardando di telefonate e messaggi chiedendomi cosa stia succedendo.

Lui si è rifatto sentire con un messaggio strano: "Domani vieni ad una gita fuori città, non saremo soli, è una festa di gruppo, però procurati un paio di scarpe da calcetto e guantoni".
Non sapevo cosa rispondergli e cinque minuti dopo mi ha chiamata dicendomi che se non avevo altri impegni lui sarebbe passato a prendermi alle 8.00 di domani, e di prendermi cambi d'abito e abbigliamento sportivo.
Io gli ho risposto che cosa avremmo dovuto fare e lui mi dice che è e una specie di meeting sportivo di beneficienza e volontariato. Io gli ho detto che non conoscevo nessuno e che non avrei saputo che fare...
E lui: "Che ti preoccupi a fare, tu sei con me e sei una mia amica".

Adesso sono in fibrillazione, ma non vi chiedo cosa fare, gli ho già detto che andrò ma che non può venire a presentarsi sotto casa. E' matto, ha detto che mi sveglierà con i sassolini sulla finestra.

Domani sarà l'occasione giusta per spegnere il telefono e mandare affanculo un po' tutti. Voi compresi 

Buona serata, grazie, Dejaneera


----------



## oscuro (14 Marzo 2015)

*Si*



Dejaneera ha detto:


> Premesso che sta succedendo un casino, il mio fidanzato sta chiamando amici e amiche (non la mia amica "paziente" perchè non ha contatti con lei) e tutti mi stanno bombardando di telefonate e messaggi chiedendomi cosa stia succedendo.
> 
> Lui si è rifatto sentire con un messaggio strano: "Domani vieni ad una gita fuori città, non saremo soli, è una festa di gruppo, però procurati un paio di scarpe da calcetto e guantoni".
> Non sapevo cosa rispondergli e cinque minuti dopo mi ha chiamata dicendomi che se non avevo altri impegni lui sarebbe passato a prendermi alle 8.00 di domani, e di prendermi cambi d'abito e abbigliamento sportivo.
> ...



Preparati che domani ti fa il culo come un tombino....impacco di nerchia a iosa.....bene,brava il tuo fidanzato sempre più cornuto,che bello spaccato familiare.


----------



## passante (14 Marzo 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> chiudere col tuo fidanzato,sopportarne le conseguenze.    dimostrare di essere una donna adulta,insomma.
> 
> nessuno qui è arrabbiato con te,nè Nicka nè altri.     è che ti comporti come *uno stereotipo riassumibile in acronimi*,tutto qui.


:rotfl::rotfl:



Tebe ha detto:


> Romanticone



vero? :inlove:


----------



## passante (14 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Premesso che sta succedendo un casino, il mio fidanzato sta chiamando amici e amiche (non la mia amica "paziente" perchè non ha contatti con lei) e tutti mi stanno bombardando di telefonate e messaggi chiedendomi cosa stia succedendo.
> 
> Lui si è rifatto sentire con un messaggio strano: "Domani vieni ad una gita fuori città, non saremo soli, è una festa di gruppo, però procurati un paio di scarpe da calcetto e guantoni".
> Non sapevo cosa rispondergli e cinque minuti dopo mi ha chiamata dicendomi che se non avevo altri impegni lui sarebbe passato a prendermi alle 8.00 di domani, e di prendermi cambi d'abito e abbigliamento sportivo.
> ...


che adorabile pazzerello.


----------



## Nicka (14 Marzo 2015)

Bannatemi.

Pubblico un MP di Zadig.


----------



## passante (14 Marzo 2015)

*son curioso*

ma i guantoni de che? da boxe?


----------



## passante (14 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Bannatemi.
> 
> Pubblico un MP di Zadig.


:carneval:


----------



## perplesso (14 Marzo 2015)

passante ha detto:


> ma i guantoni de che? da boxe?


da portiere.   deve giocare a calcetto


----------



## Eratò (14 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Preparati che domani ti fa il culo come un tombino....impacco di nerchia a iosa.....bene,brava il tuo fidanzato sempre più cornuto,che bello spaccato familiare.


Sto morendo:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (14 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Preparati che domani ti fa il culo come un tombino....impacco di nerchia a iosa.....bene,brava il tuo fidanzato sempre più cornuto,che bello spaccato familiare.


Macchè impacchi di nerchie...qui si parla di parate di palle...


----------



## passante (14 Marzo 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> da portiere.   deve giocare a calcetto


ah. coi guantoni da boxe la trovavo più sexy, ma comunque...


----------



## Nicka (14 Marzo 2015)

passante ha detto:


> che adorabile pazzerello.


E i sassolini sulla finestra per svegliarla???
No parliamone...:inlove::inlove::inlove:

Altro che squilli e messaggini...i sassolini alla finestra per svegliarla!!!

Il romanticismo intrinseco del gesto mi sta devastando...


----------



## perplesso (14 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Preparati che domani ti fa il culo come un tombino....impacco di nerchia a iosa.....bene,brava il tuo fidanzato sempre più cornuto,che bello spaccato familiare.


quale fidanzato?   questa, se le chiedi del fidanzato,ti parla del dottorino tanto carino.
ti ha appena descritto che è tutta un fuoco pensando alla loro prima uscita pubblica insieme,che vuoi che sia quel bombardamento di messaggi di amici e familiari che vogliono sapere che succede?


quello con cui fino ad 8 (OTTO( giorni fa progettava di comprare casa e tutto il resto è già nell'archivio.

la prossima volta che lo vede è già tanto se si ricorda come si chiama


----------



## Nicka (14 Marzo 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> quale fidanzato?   questa, se le chiedi del fidanzato,ti parla del dottorino tanto carino.
> ti ha appena descritto che è tutta un fuoco pensando alla loro prima uscita pubblica insieme,che vuoi che sia quel bombardamento di messaggi di amici e familiari che vogliono sapere che succede?
> 
> 
> ...


Se esiste...


----------



## oscuro (14 Marzo 2015)

*Insomma*

Insomma domani cazzo a grandine,mare mosso vento anale,e schizzi a pioggia incontrollata.


----------



## spleen (14 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Ho letto diversi altri post del vs forum oggi, non mi sembra di avere mai visto una simile cattiveria nei commenti, specialmente tra le donne. Tra gli uomini potrei anche capirlo, lo accetto, ma perchè le donne?
> *Questa storia non ha niente di harmony*, Mr.Grey, elicotteri o cazzate. Lui è un uomo normale, che a me sembra eccezionale, e poi? C'è bisogno di scandalizzarsi tanto? *Ho amiche che mi raccontano e fanno ben di peggio, tradendo i loro mariti da anni con più e più uomini, senza provare un briciolo di niente.*Io qualcosa lo sto provando, forse anche troppo, lui potrebbe non cercarmi più e fanculo a tutto.
> 
> *Una cosa ve la posso assicurare, che prima del 7 febbraio niente di tutto questo sarebbe potuto succedere*, e mai ho avuto voglie e desideri particolari se non quelli con il mio fidanzato. Lui è stato un terremoto con scosse sempre più forti. Adesso il mio mondo è crollato. E' vero, magari prima c'era qualcosa che non andava, ma non ero minimamente consapevole fino a quando lui non è uscito da quella maledetta saletta di ambulatorio. Forse lui ha portato tutto alla luce, e io ne ero all'oscuro.
> ...


Non credo che le cose in neretto siano tanto vere eh...
Per la frase in rosso: tra la la tua amica all'estero e ste quà, voglio dire, proprio un bel giro di personcine frequenti. 
Per l'ultima frase in neretto, credo abbiano ragione le stronze, te ne accorgerai tra qualche tempo, quando sarà un poco che ti avrà lasciata con il culo per terra.
E lascia subito il fidanzato per piacere, quel poveraccio ha il diritto di rifarsi una vita, gli auguro il più possibile diversa da quella che tu gli stavi preparando.


----------



## perplesso (14 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Se esiste...


mi credi se ti dico che lo spero che sia tutto vero?

il surrealismo di questo 3d mi sta affascinando


----------



## Nicka (14 Marzo 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> mi credi se ti dico che lo spero che sia tutto vero?
> 
> il surrealismo di questo 3d mi sta affascinando


Ti credo!
Io sto prendendo appunti e spunti per la mia prossima storia!!


----------



## perplesso (14 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ti credo!
> Io sto prendendo appunti e spunti per la mia prossima storia!!


questa è passata dal progetto acquisto casa col fidanzato archiviato,con matrimonio a settembre...

...all'aver nell'ordine soffiato il ganzo all'amica,passato la notte più bella della sua vita con un tizio che fa il piacione con qualsiasi donna dai 20 ai 99 anni al fremere per la prima uscita pubblica con il nuovo fidanzato....

...in solo 8 giorni.    scarsi.


Fenomenale


----------



## Nicka (14 Marzo 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> questa è passata dal progetto acquisto casa col fidanzato archiviato,con matrimonio a settembre...
> 
> ...all'aver nell'ordine soffiato il ganzo all'amica,passato la notte più bella della sua vita con un tizio che fa il piacione con qualsiasi donna dai 20 ai 99 anni al fremere per la prima uscita pubblica con il nuovo fidanzato....
> 
> ...


In effetti è affascinante...
Tra l'altro sto povero fidanzato che chiama tutti meno che lei...e non gli si catapulta in casa a farle il terzo grado...capisco perchè è cornuto, nel caso.


----------



## oscuro (14 Marzo 2015)

*Si*



perplesso ha detto:


> questa è passata dal progetto acquisto casa col fidanzato archiviato,con matrimonio a settembre...
> 
> ...all'aver nell'ordine soffiato il ganzo all'amica,passato la notte più bella della sua vita con un tizio che fa il piacione con qualsiasi donna dai 20 ai 99 anni al fremere per la prima uscita pubblica con il nuovo fidanzato....
> 
> ...



Fenomenale?FENOMEANALE!Domani,rettoscopia a mano.....non ci voglio pensare....


----------



## Horny (14 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> In effetti è affascinante...
> Tra l'altro sto povero fidanzato che chiama tutti meno che lei...e non gli si catapulta in casa a farle il terzo grado...capisco perchè è cornuto, nel caso.


Questa parte e' davvero surreale.
lei che dice per telefono:
abbiamo un grosso problema,
suspence....spiegherà martedì.
Poi la gita a sorpresa,
i sassolini alla finestra.
a me più che harmony mi
sa che aspirano a maria de filippi.


----------



## Eratò (14 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fenomenale?FENOMEANALE!Domani,rettoscopia a mano.....non ci voglio pensare....


Ma farà il proctologo il dottorino?


----------



## drusilla (14 Marzo 2015)

Sono disgustata dalla banalità della storia. Un periodo di merda, entro nel forum cercando svago e sollievo e mi trovo questa storia bimbominkiosa!  personaggi noiosi paroloni romantici fuori luogo... frullato fatto a casaccio... i sassolini alla Dawson Creek mi hanno provocato un tic alla palpebra, le amiche troie di Biancaneve un sussulto al mio feminismo, i protagonisti che si danno al volontariato mentre prendono per il culo fidanzati e pazienti mi fanno chiedermi se la mia donazione a MSF è in buone mani.....


----------



## Nicka (14 Marzo 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Sono disgustata dalla banalità della storia. Un periodo di merda, entro nel forum cercando svago e sollievo e mi trovo questa storia bimbominkiosa!  personaggi noiosi paroloni romantici fuori luogo... frullato fatto a casaccio... i sassolini alla Dawson Creek mi hanno provocato un tic alla palpebra, le amiche troie di Biancaneve un sussulto al mio feminismo, i protagonisti che si danno al volontariato mentre prendono per il culo fidanzati e pazienti mi fanno chiedermi se la mia donazione a MSF è in buone mani.....


Drusi per favore, lasciami stare Dawson's Creek...


----------



## drusilla (14 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Drusi per favore, lasciami stare Dawson's Creek...


Appunto!  Quelli andavano in istituto, la Joey di noantri sarebbe una laureata felicissima di lavorare in boutique. E capisco che essendo un fake deve bruciare le tappe della storia ma insomma l'effetto sul personaggio del dottorino è stato nefasto: codice deontologico a la mierda [emoji126] praticamente un stalker dietro di lei in palestra al lavoro sotto la finestra come Romio oh Romio


----------



## zadig (14 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Bannatemi.
> 
> Pubblico un MP di Zadig.


non QUELLO, spero!


----------



## Nicka (14 Marzo 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> non QUELLO, spero!


Eh...ma devo farmi bannare...mi spiace...


----------



## Horny (14 Marzo 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Appunto!  Quelli andavano in istituto, la Joey di noantri sarebbe una laureata felicissima di lavorare in boutique. E capisco che essendo un fake deve bruciare le tappe della storia ma insomma l'effetto sul personaggio del dottorino è stato nefasto: codice deontologico a la mierda [emoji126] praticamente un stalker dietro di lei in palestra al lavoro sotto la finestra come Romio oh Romio


In effetti i fake bruciano le tappe.
il dottore, se inventato, e' proprio non personaggio
nato male dall'inizio.
il lettore pensa al massimo che sia un pirla
che rischia il posto di lavoro.


----------



## Zod (14 Marzo 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> In effetti i fake bruciano le tappe.
> il dottore, se inventato, e' proprio non personaggio
> nato male dall'inizio.
> il lettore pensa al massimo che sia un pirla
> che rischia il posto di lavoro.


Non mi risulta ci sia tutta questa rigidità negli ospedali. Dottori, infermiere e anche pazienti, trombano tutti allegramente. Nel caso in questione non è nemmeno accaduto durante l'orario di lavoro. Non capisco per cosa rischierebbe il posto.


----------



## Traccia (14 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Premesso che sta succedendo un casino, il mio fidanzato sta chiamando amici e amiche (non la mia amica "paziente" perchè non ha contatti con lei) e tutti mi stanno bombardando di telefonate e messaggi chiedendomi cosa stia succedendo.
> 
> Lui si è rifatto sentire con un messaggio strano: "Domani vieni ad una gita fuori città, non saremo soli, è una festa di gruppo, però procurati un paio di scarpe da calcetto e guantoni".
> Non sapevo cosa rispondergli e cinque minuti dopo mi ha chiamata dicendomi che se non avevo altri impegni lui sarebbe passato a prendermi alle 8.00 di domani, e di prendermi cambi d'abito e abbigliamento sportivo.
> ...


Però posso spezzare una gamba a favore del nonfake? 
Domani e oggi sono giornate del volontariato x i non " addetti ai lavori" e ci sono tantissime manifestazioni ed attività.
Io regolarmente opero in alcune associazioni e domani è una giornata particolare xke coinvolgiamo anche chi non lo fa abitualmente...si opererà in diversi ambiti, anche sportivi (magari faranno giocare bambini..?) e poi anziani, disabili, ambiente, extracomunitari...insomma, forse questo dottorino esiste davvero? 

http://www.romadaleggere.it/good-deeds-day-2015-14-e-15-marzo-roma/


----------



## perplesso (14 Marzo 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> Però posso spezzare una gamba a favore del nonfake?
> Domani e oggi sono giornate del volontariato x i non " addetti ai lavori" e ci sono tantissime manifestazioni ed attività.
> Io regolarmente opero in alcune associazioni e domani è una giornata particolare xke coinvolgiamo anche chi non lo fa abitualmente...si opererà in diversi ambiti, anche sportivi (magari faranno giocare bambini..?) e poi anziani, disabili, ambiente, extracomunitari...insomma, forse questo dottorino esiste davvero?
> 
> http://www.romadaleggere.it/good-deeds-day-2015-14-e-15-marzo-roma/


il dubbio non è sul fatto che domani ci siano tante iniziative tipo quella descritta da Dejaneera.  o da te.


il dubbio è che questa è arrivata 8 giorni fa con un fidanzato e ora ne ha un altro e domani ci fa la prima uscita pubblica.   e quello di prima ancora non ha ricevuto la notizia di essere stato scaricato e rimpiazzato a 6 mesi dalle nozze


----------



## Nausicaa (14 Marzo 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> il dubbio non è sul fatto che domani ci siano tante iniziative tipo quella descritta da Dejaneera.  o da te.
> 
> 
> il dubbio è che questa è arrivata 8 giorni fa con un fidanzato e ora ne ha un altro e domani ci fa la prima uscita pubblica.   e quello di prima ancora non ha ricevuto la notizia di essere stato scaricato e rimpiazzato a 6 mesi dalle nozze



Il dottorino figurati se pensa di essere il fidanzato di lei.


----------



## Nausicaa (14 Marzo 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> Però posso *spezzare una gamba* a favore del nonfake?
> Domani e oggi sono giornate del volontariato x i non " addetti ai lavori" e ci sono tantissime manifestazioni ed attività.
> Io regolarmente opero in alcune associazioni e domani è una giornata particolare xke coinvolgiamo anche chi non lo fa abitualmente...si opererà in diversi ambiti, anche sportivi (magari faranno giocare bambini..?) e poi anziani, disabili, ambiente, extracomunitari...insomma, forse questo dottorino esiste davvero?
> 
> http://www.romadaleggere.it/good-deeds-day-2015-14-e-15-marzo-roma/



Spezzare una gamba?


----------



## Nicka (14 Marzo 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Spezzare una gamba?


Sììììììììììììììì!!! Spezziamole/gli le gambe!!! :rotfl:


----------



## Traccia (14 Marzo 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> il dubbio non è sul fatto che domani ci siano tante iniziative tipo quella descritta da Dejaneera.  o da te.
> 
> 
> il dubbio è che questa è arrivata 8 giorni fa con un fidanzato e ora ne ha un altro e domani ci fa la prima uscita pubblica.   e quello di prima ancora non ha ricevuto la notizia di essere stato scaricato e rimpiazzato a 6 mesi dalle nozze


Io avevo capito che cerano dubbi sulla veridicità di tutto il film. E i particolari fanno la differenza...siccome questo "mi tornava" poteva essere tutto vero...boh...
Comuqnd se lo è, si, è un bel po' "impulsiva"..so Ciovani.. 
E me ne vado a letto che domani albeggio purio...ma senza dottorino


----------



## Traccia (14 Marzo 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Spezzare una gamba?


Ahahahah
Non era qsto il detto?!
 



Nicka ha detto:


> Sììììììììììììììì!!! Spezziamole/gli le gambe!!! :rotfl:


Aahahahha
Tremendaaaa


----------



## Nicka (14 Marzo 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> Ahahahah
> Non era qsto il detto?!
> 
> 
> ...


Si spezzano le lance, non le gambe...
Oddio, le gambe a volte andrebbero spezzate in effetti!


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Marzo 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> Ahahahah
> Non era qsto il detto?!
> 
> 
> ...


Io ho pensato :" ammazza che cruenta Traccia !"


----------



## perplesso (14 Marzo 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Il dottorino figurati se pensa di essere il fidanzato di lei.


sì è probabile che lui voglia solo sfoggiare l'ultima preda con gli amici.   però lei già si vede fidanzata,converrai



Traccia ha detto:


> Io avevo capito che cerano dubbi sulla veridicità di tutto il film. E i particolari fanno la differenza...siccome questo "mi tornava" poteva essere tutto vero...boh...
> Comuqnd se lo è, si, è un bel po' "impulsiva"..so Ciovani..
> E me ne vado a letto che domani albeggio purio...ma senza dottorino


la veridicità del film è tuttora sotto esame della Troika.     anche se quest'ultimo elemento potrebbe deporre a favore del tutto delirantemente vero


----------



## Uhlalá (15 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Senti, te lo sei scopato (nel tuo cervello) in 24 ore...che era quello che dicevo io. Non è la sauna? Oh che peccato...intanto avete fottuto. Dove? Sul suo letto, sul divano, in cucina dopo 2 bicchieri di rosso, nel cesso, a terra?
> Vediamo se mi ripeti che ci hai fatto alllll'ammmmmmmore. Ripeto, con uno sconosciuto multitasking, mentre organizzavi il matrimonio con un poveretto.
> Tra l'altro dici che è eccezionale...minchia, un pettegolo di prima categoria. Uno che sputtana una tua amica...che ti dice che sei come tutte le altre che se lo vorrebbe chiavare...e chissà che non se le sia chiavate.
> 
> ...


Non so più come darti verdi


----------



## Nicka (15 Marzo 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> Non so più come darti verdi


----------



## Uhlalá (15 Marzo 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> sì è probabile che lui voglia solo sfoggiare l'ultima preda con gli amici.   però lei già si vede fidanzata,converrai
> 
> 
> 
> la veridicità del film è tuttora sotto esame della Troika.     anche se quest'ultimo elemento potrebbe deporre a favore del tutto delirantemente vero


Se fosse vero, anche Dott. Aerobica non scherza in quanto a letture e serie tv......per i sassolini alla finestra può aver preso spunto pure da Sex & the City......fa molto melodramma.......e il fidanzato scaricato barra cornuto la Deja lo può sempre reincontrare in Medioriente a cavallo di un cammello....


----------



## Zod (15 Marzo 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> Se fosse vero, anche Dott. Aerobica non scherza in quanto a letture e serie tv......per i sassolini alla finestra può aver preso spunto pure da Sex & the City......fa molto melodramma.......e il fidanzato scaricato barra cornuto la Deja lo può sempre reincontrare in Medioriente a cavallo di un cammello....


Non capisco perchè se una viene qui a raccontare che ha tradito marito e figli per andare con il collega è credibile, mentre se una ha una storia con il medico a 6 mesi dal matrimonio è una sceneggiatura improponibile. Le storie d'amore sono piene zeppe di luoghi comuni. Non caèisco quale dovrebbe essere il movente per raccontare palle.


----------



## Nicka (15 Marzo 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Non capisco perchè se una viene qui a raccontare che ha tradito marito e figli per andare con il collega è credibile, mentre se una ha una storia con il medico a 6 mesi dal matrimonio è una sceneggiatura improponibile. Le storie d'amore sono piene zeppe di luoghi comuni. Non caèisco quale dovrebbe essere il movente per raccontare palle.


Quello che a me risulta poco credibile è sto fatto di entrare qui per raccontare una roba a rate, infarcita di particolari inutili e romanzati. I dettagli assurdi te li riporto alla fine.
Non è venuta qui a raccontare una cosa che le è successa, è venuta qui a raccontare una specie di sceneggiatura, di cui domani aspettiamo il seguito. E' poco credibile, nonostante la confusione che io potrei capire, che questa arrivi qui partendo che fra 6 mesi si sposa e nel giro di 3 giorni (3 giorni) manda a monte tutto, si scopa un perfetto sconosciuto, sparisce col fidanzato, si fa di nebbia con tutti i conoscenti, non ci dice una parola sull'uomo che avrebbe dovuto sposare...cosa assurda a mio parere, perchè nonostante la confusione a sto tizio ha detto sì due mesi fa e le cose non cambiano dal giorno alla notte.
E' vero, le storie d'amore sono piene di luoghi comuni, ma non tutto ciò che si racconta è reale.

DETTAGLI DA ROMANZO (in un singolo intervento, che non c'ho voglia di prenderli tutti):

_Ciao, la serata di ieri è stata illuminante, ma non per le mie emozioni, in quanto sono stressata quanto prima.
Aspetto nella saletta, che finisca la lezione, il solito codazzo di  donne gli fa le fusa e lo tocca e lo accarezza, odiose. Io fingo di  leggere un giornaletto. Lui mi vede e si irrigidisce, smette di  sorridere, come se io gli avessi fatto qualcosa. Poi mi chiama e mi dice  di entrare dentro la sala. Le altre mi guardano allibite ma lui chiude  la porta dietro di noi e restiamo soli, poggio la borsetta sui  materassi. Lui si allontana da me e prende uno di quei grossi palloni  per fare esercizi e me lo lancia. Io glielo rilancio ma voglio passare  al dunque e gli chiedo:
- Cosa mi devi dire?
Lui mi guarda facendo un musetto beffardo e finalmente mi sorride. Mi dice:
- Che cosa ti ha detto (nome della mia amica)?
Io gli dico che lei non mi ha detto un bel nulla, ma che io sembro in  mezzo ad una situazione in cui non voglio stare, che lui continua a  mandarmi messaggi, anche se amichevoli, e che loro due mi nascondono  qualcosa e che io ne sono totalmente fuori. Gli chiedo il perchè abbia  insistito così tanto affinchè io ritirassi le analisi nonostante le  avesse potute inviare tramite mail.
Lui rimane in silenzio, e continua a guardarmi semisorridente. Poi mi dice:
- Ho un problema, la tua amica, dal primo giorno in cui l'ho visitata,  mi bombarda di messaggi con richieste assurde. Le ho dato il numero solo  per chiamarmi in caso di necessità e lei mi invia poesie, dichiarazioni  d'amore ed altre oscenità. Non ho il diritto di parlarne con altri ma  mi manda anche 20 sms al giorno e in più mi telefona dicendo di avere  dolori qua e là.
Gli ho risposto che non credevo ad una sola parola e gli ho chiesto il  perchè avesse voluto che io ritirassi le analisi. Mi ha detto:
- Io devo inviare le analisi dalla mail dello studio associato, avevo  paura che lei mi rispondesse con qualche cazzata e che la direzione lo  venisse a sapere. Mi potrebbero cacciare via solo per questo.
Gli ho detto che non gli credevo e allora mi ha fatto leggere i messaggi...
Oh my God... lei lo tempesta con richieste assurde, dicendo di voler  andare a letto con lui e mandandogli poesie d'amore. Lui rispondeva a  volte dicendo di smetterla e dandole del lei. A volte non rispondeva  affatto.
Gli ho chiesto se avevano avuto una storia e lui mi ha risposto  assolutamente di no, facendomi leggere di nuovo i messaggio dall'inizio.  Poi mi ha chiesto di dire alla mia amica di smetterla altrimenti lui  sarebbe stato costretto a non volerla più come paziente, anzi poi mi ha  detto che non l'avrebbe più voluta sentire e vedere e se potessi  dirglielo io.

Io ero scioccata e confusa, siamo rimasti per cinque minuti a  chiaccherare lanciandoci quel pallone, restando sempre a distanza. Non  gli ho chiesto il perchè lui invece mandasse messaggi a me, ero troppo  scioccata e confusa siamo usciti in saletta, lui si è avviato agli  spogliatoi e mi ha detto che io sono una ottima amica e una ragazza  simpatica.

L'ho salutato e proprio quando ero alla porta mi ha richiamata:
- Dejaneera, se vuoi iscriverti al corso di Balance il costo è di 45 euro
- Ci penserò
Gli ho risposto.
Sono tornata a casa con un mal di testa assurdo.
Che se vada affanculo lui e i suoi 45 euro. 						 _

Ecco, già solo il sottolineato per me è da racconto scadentissimo. Ci mettiamo pure un finale che pare cambiato in corsa. E' pieno di dettagli che non servono a nulla di nulla. Ti risparmio gli altri interventi dove arriviamo alla caduta nel sole per uno sguardo lacerante, il fatto che l'abbia cambiata, il fatto che sia stato amore anche solo per una volta (o tutta la vita, speriamo prima che l'estate sia finita), il fatto che la voleva sua e l'ha fatta sua perchè tutto ciò era inevitabile. Tralasciamo anche la componente professionale. Questa accompagna una iena totale, amica che abita all'estero...e non si sa perchè questa, che fondamentalmente la disprezza, le chiede di andare con lei a questa visita. 
Non si capisce per quale stradiamine di motivo sto dottore chiama lei per inviarle le analisi quando si possono inviare tramite mail, le manda cappuccini col cuoricino (ma ha chiamato un bar appositamente mentre era in studio con la iena?) quando in ogni studio con più medici ci sono le macchinette.
La prima parte poi è allucinante per me, raccontata così.
L'ultimo intervento nel quale racconta che sto fidanzato sta chiamando tutti...ma guarda un po', caso strano proprio l'amica con la quale lei ha addirittura sta confidenza per accompagnarla dal medico e per farsi mandare le analisi il suo uomo non la conosce e/o non ha i contatti per capire che cazzo succede a sta sciroccata. Strano strano strano.
Poi di norma quando una è in fissa e sta passando un momento assurdo della sua vita non si mette qui a scrivere e riportare i dialoghi.
Mi permetti il dubbio? 
Storia credibile? Visti i tempi che corrono sì.
Storia reale? Ho i miei serissimi dubbi.


----------



## Horny (15 Marzo 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Non mi risulta ci sia tutta questa rigidità negli ospedali. Dottori, infermiere e anche pazienti, trombano tutti allegramente. Nel caso in questione non è nemmeno accaduto durante l'orario di lavoro. Non capisco per cosa rischierebbe il posto.


Leggi bene, va.


----------



## Horny (15 Marzo 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Non capisco perchè se una viene qui a raccontare che ha tradito marito e figli per andare con il collega è credibile, mentre se una ha una storia con il medico a 6 mesi dal matrimonio è una sceneggiatura improponibile. Le storie d'amore sono piene zeppe di luoghi comuni. Non caèisco quale dovrebbe essere il movente per raccontare palle.


Guarda, può essere pure vero.
a me infatti il medico preoccupa.
Sai, a me è capitato di accorgermi,
nel corso di una visita, che il medico
non mi considerasse asessuata.....
Un uomo attraente, tra l'altro, mai visto prima,
uno che ci prova....
un episodio molto molto sgradevole,
per come stavo io da paziente in quel momento.
se l'avessi riferito ti assicuro che sarebbe 
diventato ancora più sgradevole per lui.


----------



## Horny (15 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Quello che a me risulta poco credibile è sto fatto di entrare qui per raccontare una roba a rate, infarcita di particolari inutili e romanzati. I dettagli assurdi te li riporto alla fine.
> Non è venuta qui a raccontare una cosa che le è successa, è venuta qui a raccontare una specie di sceneggiatura, di cui domani aspettiamo il seguito. E' poco credibile, nonostante la confusione che io potrei capire, che questa arrivi qui partendo che fra 6 mesi si sposa e nel giro di 3 giorni (3 giorni) manda a monte tutto, si scopa un perfetto sconosciuto, sparisce col fidanzato, si fa di nebbia con tutti i conoscenti, non ci dice una parola sull'uomo che avrebbe dovuto sposare...cosa assurda a mio parere, perchè nonostante la confusione a sto tizio ha detto sì due mesi fa e le cose non cambiano dal giorno alla notte.
> E' vero, le storie d'amore sono piene di luoghi comuni, ma non tutto ciò che si racconta è reale.
> 
> ...


Quoto tutto.


----------



## ipazia (15 Marzo 2015)

Ma alla fine Deja ha capitolato???


----------



## Horny (15 Marzo 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma alla fine Deja ha capitolato???


si


----------



## ipazia (15 Marzo 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> si



ussignur!!!


----------



## Zod (15 Marzo 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> ussignur!!!


Non ha potuto fare niente per evitarlo. La vagina tremula ha lanciato un'OPA ostile sul cervello e i neuroni si sono arresi uno ad uno senza opporre la minima resistenza. Ora ha un CDA tutto nuovo che decide della sua vita, e l'amministratore delegato è il dottor provolone (almeno ha un titolo accademico).


----------



## ipazia (15 Marzo 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Non ha potuto fare niente per evitarlo. La vagina tremula ha lanciato un'OPA ostile sul cervello e i neuroni si sono arresi uno ad uno senza opporre la minima resistenza. Ora ha un CDA tutto nuovo che decide della sua vita, e l'amministratore delegato è il dottor provolone (almeno ha un titolo accademico).




ma lui l'ha trattata come una principessa però....

l'eterna guerra fra madonne e puttane...vinta!!! con tanto di regno da ereditare!!

dici che è un elemento da non considerare?


----------



## Eratò (15 Marzo 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> ussignur!!!


Che può  far un capuccino col cuore,uno sguardo languido e affascinante,una mente brillante e altruista.....L'amore in un ambulatorio d'ospedale tra coliche renali,strappi muscolari e dolori toracici.In mezzo alle flebo e le maschere d'ossigeno un giorno nacque una storia travagliata di misteri,enigmi,dilemmi e passioni incontrollabili....Era inevitabile,non si può  combattere contro il desiderio per un uomo così.E su a scalare le montagne più  alte!Chissa se si son sposati stesso oggi in una chiesetta di campagna


----------



## disincantata (15 Marzo 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> ma lui l'ha trattata come una principessa però....
> 
> l'eterna guerra fra madonne e puttane...vinta!!! con tanto di regno da ereditare!!
> 
> dici che è un elemento da non considerare?



Mi hai ricordato una scena di Sex And The city  in cui la protagonista e' felice di aver incontrato finalmente  un bell'uomo,  cena, notte d'amore,  si sveglia e lui non c'e' e trova mille dollari sul comodino!


----------



## Nicka (15 Marzo 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Che può  far un capuccino col cuore,uno sguardo languido e affascinante,una mente brillante e altruista.....L'amore in un ambulatorio d'ospedale tra coliche renali,strappi muscolari e dolori toracici.In mezzo alle flebo e le maschere d'ossigeno un giorno nacque una storia travagliata di misteri,enigmi,dilemmi e passioni incontrollabili....Era inevitabile,non si può  combattere contro il desiderio per un uomo così.E su a scalare le montagne più  alte!Chissa se si son sposati stesso oggi in una chiesetta di campagna


Ma tesoro mio...quanto sei romantica?!


----------



## Zod (15 Marzo 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> ma lui l'ha trattata come una principessa però....
> 
> l'eterna guerra fra madonne e puttane...vinta!!! con tanto di regno da ereditare!!
> 
> dici che è un elemento da non considerare?


E' stata una vittoria troppo facile per brindare alla battaglia alle armi agli onori agli amori e agli umori.


----------



## Eratò (15 Marzo 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Mi hai ricordato una scena di Sex And The city  in cui la protagonista e' felice di aver incontrato finalmente  un bell'uomo,  cena, notte d'amore,  si sveglia e lui non c'e' e trova mille dollari sul comodino!


Eh ma quello solo in tv può succedere....Con i tempi  che corrono si è  fortunate se non si trova il bigliettino con scritto sopra : "Cara ieri il conto del ristorante era 100euro.Quindi mi devi 50.Un bacio."


----------



## ipazia (15 Marzo 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> E' stata una vittoria troppo facile per brindare alla battaglia alle armi agli onori agli amori e agli umori.


e che hai ragione...è una battaglia..si tratta di vedere come finisce la guerra!!

anche se continuo a pensare che il dottorino non sarà sufficiente a stabilirne e sorti


----------



## Horny (15 Marzo 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Eh ma quello solo in tv può succedere....Con i tempi  che corrono si è  fortunate se non si trova il bigliettino con scritto sopra : "Cara ieri il conto del ristorante era 100euro.Quindi mi devi 50.Un bacio."


:up:


----------



## Zod (15 Marzo 2015)

Questa vicenda mi ha schiarito le idee su due cose:

- La vagina è anche più difficile da governare del pene
- Mi iscrivo a medicina


----------



## ipazia (15 Marzo 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Che può  far un capuccino col cuore,uno sguardo languido e affascinante,una mente brillante e altruista.....L'amore in un ambulatorio d'ospedale tra coliche renali,strappi muscolari e dolori toracici.In mezzo alle flebo e le maschere d'ossigeno un giorno nacque una storia travagliata di misteri,enigmi,dilemmi e passioni incontrollabili....Era inevitabile,non si può  combattere contro il desiderio per un uomo così.E su a scalare le montagne più  alte!Chissa se si son sposati stesso oggi in una chiesetta di campagna


:rotfl::rotfl:

è il cappuccino col cuore!!!

sei romanticissima!!

speriamo di no...in abbigliamento sportivo e guantoni non lo troverei adeguato!! è un matrimonio...un raggiungimento...l'amore, fra mille difficoltà, e sofferenze....no no ...serve l'abito adatto!!


----------



## Eratò (15 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma tesoro mio...quanto sei romantica?!


Hai visto?E me li immagino insieme....A lei che fa il corso per infermiera e,che per scapparedal amica strega,dal fidanzato arrabbiato e dai parenti imbufaliti,parte con lui per il Camerun 
in missione umanitaria....Alla fine vivranno il loro amore in una capanna,poveri ma felici di aver salvato l'umanità sotto le note di Pupo che canterà "su di noi nemmeno una nuvola,su di noi l'amore una favola,se tu vuoi volare.....ecc ecc"....


----------



## ipazia (15 Marzo 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Mi hai ricordato una scena di Sex And The city  in cui la protagonista e' felice di aver incontrato finalmente  un bell'uomo,  cena, notte d'amore,  si sveglia e lui non c'e' e trova mille dollari sul comodino!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

...ok..forse era una contessa però questa?


----------



## ipazia (15 Marzo 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Questa vicenda mi ha schiarito le idee su due cose:
> 
> - La vagina è anche più difficile da governare del pene
> - Mi iscrivo a medicina


vedi come si può imparare ogni giorno?

ma dopo medicina però devi fare anche volontariato, e alla palestra. E poi ricordati i sassolini...

E il cappuccino col cuore.

Che poi...ma davvero in ospedale fanno i cappuccini con i disegnini nel latte????


----------



## disincantata (15 Marzo 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...ok..forse era una contessa però questa?



Era solo per sottolineare quanto e' difficile sapere cosa pensa l'altro. 

Gia' non lo sai davvero dopo una vita insieme, figurati di uno visto un paio di volte  e 'conteso'.:rotfl:


----------



## Zod (15 Marzo 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> vedi come si può imparare ogni giorno?
> 
> ma dopo medicina però devi fare anche volontariato, e alla palestra. E poi ricordati i sassolini...
> 
> ...


Certo, hanno scioperato per averli. Ora c'è uno scultore di capuccini in ogni ospedale. Puoi farti fare quello che vuoi. Anche cose oscene.


----------



## disincantata (15 Marzo 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Eh ma quello solo in tv può succedere....Con i tempi  che corrono si è  fortunate se non si trova il bigliettino con scritto sopra : "Cara ieri il conto del ristorante era 100euro.Quindi mi devi 50.Un bacio."



:up::up::up:


----------



## Eratò (15 Marzo 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> è il cappuccino col cuore!!!
> 
> ...


Io ho capito cara mia Ipazia....si si...un cappuccino col cuore può far miracoli...l'avessi saputo primaÈ l'altro giorno mi ero trovata la formina in acciaio inox apposta per i cappucini...ma io noooooo!che cazzo costa 3 e 50 sta cazzatina!Ma ero cieca,annebbiata da cinismo...Non vedo l'ora che arrivi il domani per andarla a prendere finalmente...Perché  adesso ho capito qual'è il vero Elisir d'amour....


----------



## ipazia (15 Marzo 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Era solo per sottolineare quanto e' difficile sapere cosa pensa l'altro.
> 
> Gia' non lo sai davvero dopo una vita insieme, figurati di uno visto un paio di volte  e *'conteso'*.:rotfl:


:rotfl:

Più che altro credo sia veramente difficile sapere cosa pensa l'altro, quando non sai neanche cosa pensi tu!

Vera o meno la storia, stavo pensando che quando non si ha chiarezza dentro di sè, a prescindere dall'altro che può anche smuovere le montagne (vabbè..qui è un cappuccino!!), si ha la tendenza ad aggiungere confusione alla confusione.

Quasi a creare i presupposti o per la detonazione finale o per il rientro nei ranghi con conferme dal fatto che tutto è esattamente come si pensava dovesse essere.
In realtà credo che quando non ci sono apprendimenti nuovi...sassolini, cappuccini o chissà che altro, si va in perdita con se stessi.
Certo..quei mille dollari..un bel viaggetto ce lo si può fare però..:carneval:


----------



## ipazia (15 Marzo 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Certo, hanno scioperato per averli. Ora c'è uno scultore di capuccini in ogni ospedale. Puoi farti fare quello che vuoi. Anche cose oscene.


Che disinformata

Però la questione si fa interessante...che se il cuore è dello scultore e non del dottorino...e lo scultore risponde a ogni richiesta...forse meglio lo scultore del dottorino matto e sassaiolo!

.....lo scultore è una specie di Cyrano, quindi...che dolce..:singleeye:


----------



## ipazia (15 Marzo 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Io ho capito cara mia Ipazia....si si...un cappuccino col cuore può far miracoli...l'avessi saputo primaÈ l'altro giorno mi ero trovata la formina in acciaio inox apposta per i cappucini...ma io noooooo!che cazzo costa 3 e 50 sta cazzatina!Ma ero cieca,annebbiata da cinismo...Non vedo l'ora che arrivi il domani per andarla a prendere finalmente...Perché  adesso ho capito qual'è il vero Elisir d'amour....


..per fortuna ti si è snebbiato lo sguardo 

ma più che sulla formina, a questo punto, io andrei sullo scultore sai...zod dice che fa tutto quello che vuoi...


----------



## Zod (15 Marzo 2015)

Comunque niente di strano alla fine. Ora lei lascerà il fidanzato, se la spasserà per tutta l'estate con il medico, poi si lasceranno, poi farà la single per un pò, poi tornerà col fidanzato, si sposeranno, faranno due figli, e vivranno felici e contenti.


----------



## Eratò (15 Marzo 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> Più che altro credo sia veramente difficile sapere cosa pensa l'altro, quando non sai neanche cosa pensi tu!
> 
> ...


E basta Ipazia,basta!Di quale chiarezza dentro di se stiamo parlando?!È  caduta "nel sole" e quando si cade nel sole ci si brucia con tutto il proprio Io nelle fiamme della passione e del desiderio irrazionale e irrefrenabile..Si diventa un giocatolo tra le sue braccia (qui metterei "la bambola" di Patty Bravo)...Cosa potrei mai capire io che massimo massimo mi sarò bruciata un paio di volte il polso destro togliendo l'arrosto dal forno?Quando ti brucia il sole invece....Sono alti sentimenti questi che noi umani non possiamo capire....:carneval:


----------



## ipazia (15 Marzo 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Beh *lo fa per mestiere, è un mercenario*.
> 
> Ora mi attendo una cover della canzone "ho scritto ti amo...sulla spiaggiaa", in "ti ho fatto disegnare un cuoree, nel capuccinooo..."


Sappi che hai appena infranto un sogno romantico :incazzato:

già mi immaginavo comparire la vera faccia dell'amore, nascosto timidamente nei meandri ospedalieri a disegnare cuori ispirati...E l'amore che tutto vince...sei cinico!! ecco


----------



## Eratò (15 Marzo 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> ..per fortuna ti si è snebbiato lo sguardo
> 
> ma più che sulla formina, a questo punto, io andrei sullo scultore sai...zod dice che fa tutto quello che vuoi...


Eh....ma lo scultore costa un filino in più e attualmente non pagano gli straordinariPer cui per il momento mi adeguo con la formina....


----------



## Zod (15 Marzo 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sappi che hai appena infranto un sogno romantico :incazzato:
> 
> già mi immaginavo comparire la vera faccia dell'amore, nascosto timidamente nei meandri ospedalieri a disegnare cuori ispirati...E l'amore che tutto vince...sei cinico!! ecco


Io non sono mai caduto nel sole, per questo sono cinico  

Non puoi capire il sole se non ci caschi dentro.

EDIT: Al mondo ci sono due tipi di persone:

- Quelle illuminate dal sole
- Quelle che prendono per il culo le persone illuminate dal sole


----------



## ipazia (15 Marzo 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> E basta Ipazia,basta!Di quale chiarezza dentro di se stiamo parlando?!È  caduta "nel sole" e quando si cade nel sole ci si brucia con tutto il proprio Io nelle fiamme della passione e del desiderio irrazionale e irrefrenabile..Si diventa un giocatolo tra le sue braccia (qui metterei "la bambola" di Patty Bravo)...Cosa potrei mai capire io che massimo massimo mi sarò bruciata un paio di volte il polso destro togliendo l'arrosto dal forno?Quando ti brucia il sole invece....Sono alti sentimenti questi che noi umani non possiamo capire....:carneval:


Hai ragione

sono troppo legata alle bassezze della carnalità umana...condannata a vagare...nelle tenebre della mancanza d'amore. 

Che tristezza......


----------



## ipazia (15 Marzo 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Io non sono mai caduto nel sole, per questo sono cinico
> 
> Non puoi capire il sole se non ci caschi dentro.
> 
> ...


Neanche io..

Fortunatamente, per chi cade nel sole intendo, quando la Luce pervade...tutto è comprensione e pace...e in quel brillare anche le tirate di culo assumono la lucentezza che dal sole tutto intorno si spande..


----------



## drusilla (15 Marzo 2015)

Voi, esseri terra terra, che non fate l'amore ma scopate... che potete sapere della passione che travolge, inaspettata, che brucia ardente e contro cui non si può fare niente che cadere a gambe aperte con i baffi ancora sporchi della schiuma del capuccino che fu galeotto...


----------



## ipazia (15 Marzo 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Voi, esseri terra terra, che non fate l'amore ma scopate... che potete sapere della passione che travolge, inaspettata, che brucia ardente e contro cui non si può fare niente che cadere a gambe aperte *con i baffi ancora sporchi* della schiuma del capuccino che fu galeotto...



dici che davvero non si era depilata?


----------



## Zod (15 Marzo 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Neanche io..
> 
> Fortunatamente, per chi cade nel sole intendo, quando la Luce pervade...tutto è comprensione e pace...e in quel brillare anche le tirate di culo assumono la lucentezza che dal sole tutto intorno si spande..


Ma si, quando sei nel sole tutto il resto è irrilevante...

Almeno finchè riesci a pagare le bollette.


----------



## ipazia (15 Marzo 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Ma si, quando sei nel sole tutto il resto è irrilevante...
> 
> Almeno finchè riesci a pagare le bollette.


Eh già. 

Anche le bollette sono irrilevanti...nel sole. 

poi capita che ti ritrovi col contatore piombato...


----------



## Eratò (15 Marzo 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Voi, esseri terra terra, che non fate l'amore ma scopate... che potete sapere della passione che travolge, inaspettata, che brucia ardente e contro cui non si può fare niente che cadere a gambe aperte con i baffi ancora sporchi della schiuma del capuccino che fu galeotto...


Adesso mi rendo conto,solo adesso del vuoto della mia anima...Della mia aridita,del freddo che dominava le mie giornate....È  una sofferenza indicibile non capirla quella passione.Mi viene da accendere il forno a 240 ventilato e ficcarci la testa dentro che così  magari riesco a sentirlo quel calore almeno in parte visto che altre  speranze non ne ho.... (ho mangiato un cannolo ed ho la glicemia sballata.Capitemi)


----------



## drusilla (15 Marzo 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Adesso mi rendo conto,solo adesso del vuoto della mia anima...Della mia aridita,del freddo che dominava le mie giornate....È  una sofferenza indicibile non capirla quella passione.Mi viene da accendere il forno a 240 ventilato e ficcarci la testa dentro che così  magari riesco a sentirlo quel calore almeno in parte visto che altre  speranze non ne ho.... (ho mangiato un cannolo ed ho la glicemia sballata.Capitemi)


Ahahaha [emoji2] [emoji2]


----------



## Nicka (15 Marzo 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> dici che davvero non si era depilata?


Ma sì...tutta natura!!!


----------



## Uhlalá (15 Marzo 2015)

*Finale a sorpresa*

Il fidanzato si presenta sotto la di lei finestra....invece che tirare sassolini lancia pietre che neanche gli antichi Romani con catapulta.......
Lei, di fronte a cotanta passionalità, si redime e dalla finestra ormai in frantumi declama "oh amore perdonami, ora ci vedo, dopo l'abbaglio del sole...". Ma il fidanzato (ormai ex) sfrontatamente alza il dito medio e se ne va dicendo "ormai mi sto per sposare la tua amica che sta all'estero, vivremo felici e i nostri figli sapranno benissimo l'inglese, altro che la prole italiana, tiè".

Sipario


----------



## ipazia (15 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma sì...tutta natura!!!


usti!!..


----------



## Stark72 (15 Marzo 2015)

Dopo questa avvincente storia, sul set di Grey's Anatomy si sono suicidati tutti


----------



## oscuro (16 Marzo 2015)

*Vabbè*

Vabbè ragazzi troppa attenzione per una lucida frenuli a tradimento.Io la mollo qui.Permettetemi un'ultima considerazione. 

Io non ho nulla contro le sgonfiacazzi,non ho nulla contro le ammaccacappelle,non ho nulla contro le lacerafrenuli,scelte di vita,modo di essere,nessun problema.Il mio problema e veder spesa senza rispetto la parola AMORE.Ecco, in quel caso mi inalbero,troppo inflazionata la parola amore,troppo svilito nel significato e nella vera essenza.E allora cara amica deja colleziona tutti i cazzi che vuoi,incastona  fra le tue gambe tutti i zirconi di carne rosa che vuoi,lascia stare amore,fidanzati,matrimoni,spendi la tua vita per i tuoi languori anorettali,c'è un mondo pieno di cazzi volitivi  ed aggressivi,LASCIA STARE L'AMORE.


----------



## Eratò (16 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vabbè ragazzi troppa attenzione per una lucida frenuli a tradimento.Io la mollo qui.Permettetemi un'ultima considerazione.
> 
> Io non ho nulla contro le sgonfiacazzi,non ho nulla contro le ammaccacappelle,non ho nulla contro le lacerafrenuli,scelte di vita,modo di essere,nessun problema.*Il mio problema e veder spesa senza rispetto la parola AMORE.*Ecco, in quel caso mi inalbero,troppo inflazionata la parola amore,troppo svilito nel significato e nella vera essenza.E allora cara amica deja colleziona tutti i cazzi che vuoi,incastona  fra le tue gambe tutti i zirconi di carne rosa che vuoi,lascia stare amore,fidanzati,matrimoni,spendi la tua vita per i tuoi languori anorettali,c'è un mondo pieno di cazzi volitivi  ed aggressivi,LASCIA STARE L'AMORE.


Verissimo....


----------



## Dejaneera (16 Marzo 2015)

Bene, visto che in questi giorni ho un po' tutti contro non penso che voi siate un problema. Quello che mi fa rabbia è che nessuno abbia veramente voluto ascoltare i miei sentimenti. E' vero, mi piace parlare e scrivere, ma quello che vi ho detto è assolutamente vero, e mi sono limitata, in quanto non vi ho di certo raccontato le cose che ho fatto e ho detto con lui, sono solo mie e sue e di nessun altro.
Metteteci dentro tutti i cazzi del mondo, poco mi importa.

Ieri... voi non conoscete lui, se lo conosceste ve ne innamorereste pure voi, e altro che cadere nel sole. Anzi, esagero, lui mi ha fatto esplodere come una supernova, siete contenti? 

E' stata una giornata folle, come è folle lui. Niente sassolini, era solo una delle sue buffonate, che crede di dire in modo romantico, ma che fanno ridere e basta.
E' venuto a prendermi con il suo suv carico di scatole e di scatoloni e siamo andati fuori città a questo meeting di persone che fanno volontariato (P.S.: Traccia non tenere Traccia). Era incredibilmente rilassato e divertente e ovviamente mi ha portato a fare colazione, in autogrill. Ma lui trasforma in una pioggia di petali di rose anche una colazione in autogrill.

Siamo arrivati in questo posto dove c'erano una marea di persone, e mi sono divertita un mondo, non ho giocato a calcetto ma lui sì, era il portiere in una squadra di bambini. Gli facevano sempre gol, e penso che a calcio non sapesse per nulla giocare. Nella sua macchina c'erano maglie e magliette della sua associazione che abbiamo distribuito. Siamo andati a questo gigantesco pranzo al sacco, dove a mio modo di vedere per essere volontari bevevano tutti un po' troppo, lui mi ha presentata come una sua amica e non di certo come una sua nuova fidanzata (cosa ridicola che voi avete pensato).
Di pomeriggio sono state fatte varie riunioni, con persone più ubriache che mai.

Mi ha chiamata mio padre, è l'unica telefonata a cui ho risposto, chiedendomi dove cazzo fossi e che il mio fidanzato stava ancora chiamando a tutti a destra e a manca dicendo cose insensate e volgari su di me. Mio padre sembrava più incazzato per questo che per la mia sparizione.

Siamo rientrati a casa sua il tardo pomeriggio (...) (...) (...) 
Mi ha riaccompagnata a casa verso mezzanotte, ed ha iniziato a diventare sempre più cupo. Sapevo cosa stava per dirmi, ovvero che la nostra storia sarebbe finita lì. Ho iniziato a tremare come una foglia. Non volevo rientrare. Ci siamo fermati davanti a casa mia, lui mi ha guardata un po' malinconico, mi si stava spezzando il cuore e mi ha detto una frase che non mi ha fatto dormire:
- Mi dispiace che non possiamo vederci più.
Io gli ho chiesto il perchè.
- Io non posso dividerti con nessun altro, tu hai la tua vita, è meglio se ci fermiamo qui.

Improvvisamente mia madre, vedendo la macchina parcheggiata davanti al cancello, si è avvicinata verso di noi, era molto preoccupata anche se avevo parlato con mio padre e gli avevo detto che era tutto a posto.
Sapete che cosa ha fatto lui? E' totalmente pazzo. E' sceso, io pure, si è presentato, mia madre era dubbiosa. Poi le ha detto..."Sono un amico di Dejaneera, ho un regalo per lei.
Io sono rimasta a bocca aperta. Ha aperto il cofano e ha tirato fuori una delle due torte fatta in casa che gli ha regalato una volontaria al meeting, dicendo che lui non le avrebbe potute mangiare. Addirittura l'ha aperta e gliela ha mostrata. Io ero lì che sarei voluta scomparire in un tombino.
Poi è risalito in macchina, e ha salutato me e mia madre con la mano. Io pensavo a quello che mi aveva detto appena due minuti prima.

Adesso vado a lavoro, non ho ancora ricevuto notizie sulla mia fantomatica promozione, purtroppo sono sempre molto ingenua.

Mi chiedo come sia possibile che lui sia l'unica persona con un cuore ed un cervello a questo mondo.


----------



## Tessa (16 Marzo 2015)

Continuo a pensare che sia un grandissimo paraculo. 
Tu continua ad aggiornarci che nel caso saro' felice di essere smentita.....


----------



## oscuro (16 Marzo 2015)

*Allora*



Dejaneera ha detto:


> Bene, visto che in questi giorni ho un po' tutti contro non penso che voi siate un problema. Quello che mi fa rabbia è che nessuno abbia veramente voluto ascoltare i miei sentimenti. E' vero, mi piace parlare e scrivere, ma quello che vi ho detto è assolutamente vero, e mi sono limitata, in quanto non vi ho di certo raccontato le cose che ho fatto e ho detto con lui, sono solo mie e sue e di nessun altro.
> Metteteci dentro tutti i cazzi del mondo, poco mi importa.
> 
> Ieri... voi non conoscete lui, se lo conosceste ve ne innamorereste pure voi, e altro che cadere nel sole. Anzi, esagero, lui mi ha fatto esplodere come una supernova, siete contenti?
> ...




Io non faccio il dottore,lavoro con la gente e fra la gente da più di 20 anni a questa parte.Le cose sono due questa storia è inventata,o sei una demente da competizione rara.E complimenti anche a tua madre che accetta un regalo da uno sconosciuto,che sapendoti fidanzata non te ne dice quattro sulla tua correttezza ed onestà.bè con una figlia del genere,credo anche i tuoi genitori in quanto ad onestà intellettuale lascino molto a desiderare.


----------



## ivanl (16 Marzo 2015)

opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## oscuro (16 Marzo 2015)

*Certo*

E non sei stata neanche una grande scopata...se già ti accanna così.Cmq coraggio,hai un matrimonio da preparare,e troverai sempre qualcuno pronto a dirti:e va bè può succedere,fra un pò ti convincerai di amare il tuo futuro marito,e anche qui dentro ci sarà qualcuno pronto a scrivere...che alla fine TUTTO Pò ESSE.Si, tutto può essere nel vostro mondo,GRAZIE A DIO NON NEL MIO.


----------



## georgemary (16 Marzo 2015)

Io però non capisco una cosa di tutti questi attacchi.

La potete giudicare puerile, bimbaminkia, etc, etc come volete, forse ha un modo di raccontare le cose romanzato.
Ma non può succedere di prendere una sbandata? Non capisco perchè attaccarla così, ancora lei fortunatamente non è sposata.
Il dottorino sicuramente non sarà l'uomo della sua vita, ma forse lei così capirà cosa cerca in una storia, se tutto va bene col suo fidanzato o le serve qualcos'altro. Se ha più bisogno di passione, se il suo fidanzato ormai è abitudine, etc, etc, per me il dottorino le sta salvando la vita, lei sarà costretta a pensare, a capire cosa vuole veramente e ne beneficerà di questo anche il fidanzato.

Poi se voi invece siete la sicurezza fatta persona, buon per voi!
Ma non capisco tutto questo moralismo!


----------



## Traccia (16 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E non sei stata neanche una grande scopata...se già ti accanna così.


Lo dico io che bisogna darla ma SOPRATTUTTO darla bene, se vuoi avere il mondo in mano.
Ahahahaha


----------



## passante (16 Marzo 2015)

a me non sono i fatti che risultano difficili da credere (ha ragione dejaneera quando scrive che si legge ben di più) ma la velocità con cui si sono/sarebbero succeduti. e quindi non ci riesco a rispondere seriamente.


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Marzo 2015)

Pretty woman, 50 sfumature, un altro di cui non ricordo il titolo e l'accendiamo . L'errore a futura memoria é di aver messo al passato poca narrazione. In questo modo i tempi del presente e della narrazione futura sono innaturalmente accelerati. Ma non male nel complesso. Adesso però ci vuole il colpo di scena perché il finale sarebbe troppo scontato.


----------



## Dejaneera (16 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io non faccio il dottore,lavoro con la gente e fra la gente da più di 20 anni a questa parte.Le cose sono due questa storia è inventata,o sei una demente da competizione rara.E complimenti anche a tua madre che accetta un regalo da uno sconosciuto,che sapendoti fidanzata non te ne dice quattro sulla tua correttezza ed onestà.bè con una figlia del genere,credo anche i tuoi genitori in quanto ad onestà intellettuale lascino molto a desiderare.


Ascolta, io non ti conosco e non mi permetto di giudicarti. Io mi sono esposta e puoi giudicare me quanto vuoi, sono qui per questo, altrimenti mi sarei tenuta tutto dentro.

Ma non permetterti mai più di parlare male dei genitori degli altri. Mia madre mi ha fatto un casino indescrivibile stamattina ed è molto preoccupata, giustamente. I mie sono sposati da 32 anni e sono una coppia felicissima e non ti devi permettere di sparare cazzate a caso. 

Giudica me, poco me ne sbatte.



georgemary ha detto:


> Io però non capisco una cosa di tutti questi attacchi.
> 
> La potete giudicare puerile, bimbaminkia, etc, etc come volete, forse ha un modo di raccontare le cose romanzato.
> Ma non può succedere di prendere una sbandata? Non capisco perchè attaccarla così, ancora lei fortunatamente non è sposata.
> ...


Anche io sono moralista nei miei confronti, come voi. Ma credetemi, la forza che mi ha spinto tra le sue braccia va aldilà di ogni immaginazione, e non c'entrano i romanzetti. Lui è vero e reale. E purtroppo mi ha fatta diventare falsa.

Non c'erano problemi con il mio fidanzato, forse è per questo che è successo tutto questo. Ma sarebbe accaduto anche se fossi stata single. Quando lui il 7 febbraio mi ha guardata la prima volta mi ha reso single a tutti gli effetti, e adesso sono nei casini.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Ascolta, io non ti conosco e non mi permetto di giudicarti. Io mi sono esposta e puoi giudicare me quanto vuoi, sono qui per questo, altrimenti mi sarei tenuta tutto dentro.
> 
> Ma non permetterti mai più di parlare male dei genitori degli altri. Mia madre mi ha fatto un casino indescrivibile stamattina ed è molto preoccupata, giustamente. I mie sono sposati da 32 anni e sono una coppia felicissima e non ti devi permettere di sparare cazzate a caso.
> 
> ...


In tutto questo parlato con il povero cristo che sta impazzendo telefonando a tutti tranne a te?


----------



## free (16 Marzo 2015)

georgemary ha detto:


> Io però non capisco una cosa di tutti questi attacchi.
> 
> La potete giudicare puerile, bimbaminkia, etc, etc come volete, forse ha un modo di raccontare le cose romanzato.
> Ma non può succedere di prendere una sbandata? Non capisco perchè attaccarla così, ancora lei fortunatamente non è sposata.
> ...



quoto
al di là delle parole usate per raccontare, secondo me la cosa più importante è che non si sposi...


----------



## Nicka (16 Marzo 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> In tutto questo parlato con il povero cristo che sta impazzendo telefonando a tutti tranne a te?


No Farfie...con lui ci parla domani che è martedì. Vuoi toglierci l'ultima botta di suspance?!
Scommettiamo che lei gli parla del dottore e si scopre che è un suo fratellastro di cui non si sapeva niente?!


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Bene, visto che in questi giorni ho un po' tutti contro non penso che voi siate un problema. Quello che mi fa rabbia è che nessuno abbia veramente voluto ascoltare i miei sentimenti. E' vero, mi piace parlare e scrivere, ma quello che vi ho detto è assolutamente vero, e mi sono limitata, in quanto non vi ho di certo raccontato le cose che ho fatto e ho detto con lui, sono solo mie e sue e di nessun altro.
> Metteteci dentro tutti i cazzi del mondo, poco mi importa.
> 
> Ieri... voi non conoscete lui, se lo conosceste ve ne innamorereste pure voi, e altro che cadere nel sole. Anzi, esagero, lui mi ha fatto esplodere come una supernova, siete contenti?
> ...


Nel frattempo che stai volando con Aladdin sul tappeto magico, hai chiamato il tuo (ex) fidanzato,per comunicargli che la vostra relazione è finita causa nuovo amore?


----------



## lunaiena (16 Marzo 2015)

georgemary ha detto:


> Io però non capisco una cosa di tutti questi attacchi.
> 
> La potete giudicare puerile, bimbaminkia, etc, etc come volete, forse ha un modo di raccontare le cose romanzato.
> Ma non può succedere di prendere una sbandata? Non capisco perchè attaccarla così, ancora lei fortunatamente non è sposata.
> ...


quoto


----------



## Caciottina (16 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Pretty woman, 50 sfumature, un altro di cui non ricordo il titolo e l'accendiamo . L'errore a futura memoria é di aver messo al passato poca narrazione. In questo modo i tempi del presente e della narrazione futura sono innaturalmente accelerati. Ma non male nel complesso. Adesso però ci vuole il colpo di scena perché il finale sarebbe troppo scontato.


tipo ilmio sogno su JB?
cioe DOC arriva a casa di Daje e invece di lei porta a cena fuori al mare la madre??


----------



## drusilla (16 Marzo 2015)

nooo, le torte date dal ruffiano alla futura suocera noooo.


----------



## lothar57 (16 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Ascolta, io non ti conosco e non mi permetto di giudicarti. Io mi sono esposta e puoi giudicare me quanto vuoi, sono qui per questo, altrimenti mi sarei tenuta tutto dentro.
> 
> Ma non permetterti mai più di parlare male dei genitori degli altri. Mia madre mi ha fatto un casino indescrivibile stamattina ed è molto preoccupata, giustamente. I mie sono sposati da 32 anni e sono una coppia felicissima e non ti devi permettere di sparare cazzate a caso.
> 
> ...



Buongiorno Deja,posto sia tutto vero fregatene dei commenti negativi.Qua'l'hanno con tutti i diversamenti fedeli,anche se sono semplici fidanzati.Poi da giovani,quando siamo stati fedeli???Quindi fai benissimo..che Lothar ti protegga


----------



## spleen (16 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Pretty woman, 50 sfumature, un altro di cui non ricordo il titolo e l'accendiamo . L'errore a futura memoria é di aver messo al passato poca narrazione. In questo modo i tempi del presente e della narrazione futura sono innaturalmente accelerati. Ma non male nel complesso. Adesso però ci vuole il colpo di scena perché il finale sarebbe troppo scontato.


Lei incinta del dottorino che sposa comunque il suo fidanzato ignaro? 

no spetta

Il fidanzato che le confessa -Anch'io cara ho avuto una sbandata -  Sono stato con una dottoressa che mi ha "fulminato" con uno sguardo".


----------



## perplesso (16 Marzo 2015)

georgemary ha detto:


> Io però non capisco una cosa di tutti questi attacchi.
> 
> La potete giudicare puerile, bimbaminkia, etc, etc come volete, forse ha un modo di raccontare le cose romanzato.
> Ma non può succedere di prendere una sbandata? Non capisco perchè attaccarla così, ancora lei fortunatamente non è sposata.
> ...


Non è moralismo,ma banale diffidenza.   di storie negli anni al limite del paranormale ne abbiamo lette tante,ma questa è decisamente notevole.

Riflettiamo sui dati fornitici da Dejaneera.

Arriva qui il 6 marzo con fidanzato da sposare,vestito da provare,matrimonio in settembre e casa da comprare.

una settimana dopo è a letto col dottorino.   fidanzato archiaviato,amici che chiedono spiegazioni archiviati, genitori che vedono una figlia in procinto di sposarsi che torna a casa dopo aver passato la notte fuori senza dire niente a nessuno e che la domenica dopo esce al mattino e torna a mezzanotte accompagnata da uno sconosciuto che regala torte alla madre.

il dottorino che le sta tirando il gancio finale,perchè quella cosa del "non possiamo vederci più,tu hai una vita,etc...etc..." è palesemente un voler forzare Dejaneera a prendere una decisione.
Lui sa di averla in pugno e si aspetta che ora lei faccia definitivamente saltare il banco e gli si fiondi tra le braccia dopo aver scaricato formalmente il fidanzato,in modo che possano viversi il loro ammmmmooooooore alla luce del sole.

e sì,dando tutto per buono possiamo essere tutti d'accordo su di una cosa.  meno male che questo dottorino sia comparso 6 mesi prima del matrimonio e non 6 mesi dopo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Marzo 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> tipo ilmio sogno su JB?
> cioe DOC arriva a casa di Daje e invece di lei porta a cena fuori al mare la madre??


non poniamo limiti al dottor stranamore


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Marzo 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> *tipo ilmio sogno su JB?
> *cioe DOC arriva a casa di Daje e invece di lei porta a cena fuori al mare la madre??


Cioè, io nel tuo sogno avrei portato a cena tua madre?


----------



## Nicka (16 Marzo 2015)

georgemary ha detto:


> Io però non capisco una cosa di tutti questi attacchi.
> 
> La potete giudicare puerile, bimbaminkia, etc, etc come volete, forse ha un modo di raccontare le cose romanzato.
> Ma non può succedere di prendere una sbandata? Non capisco perchè attaccarla così, ancora lei fortunatamente non è sposata.
> ...


Appunto. Sbandata. Fosse venuta qui a dire "oh, ho detto al mio fidanzato che lo sposo, forse ho avuto un attimo di paura, ho conosciuto sto manzo fighissimo e in preda a sogni umidissimi ho deciso di scoparci" avrebbe fatto la figura un po' da zoccola, ma amen. Pazienza. Sono cose che succedono.
E invece no. Scivolate nel sole, "abbiamo fatto l'amore" (MA CAZZO!!! L'AMORE????? e c'ha ragione Oscuro, che cazzo ne sa questa dell'amore. Ma che si iniziasse a usare i termini giusti.), mi ha fatta sua perchè era inevitabile.
Dove sta il moralismo? Le è stato detto in tutte le salse che per fortuna ha deciso di fermarsi perchè è evidente che non è pronta. E nessuno le ha detto "oddio che brutta cosa il dottorino...ma come hai fatto?? uhhhhh" No. Quello che fa impressione è appunto la tempistica (come ha notato Passante) e la romanzata totale come hanno notato diverse persone...cioè, davanti a una evidente presa per il culo aspettati risposte del cazzo.
Risposte del cazzo fino a un certo punto però, perchè alla fine quello che è il succo del discorso lo abbiamo detto tutti tenendo in considerazione che la storia possa essere vera.
E poi, una che si sta per sposare che sparisce e quel rincoglionito del presunto fidanzato che fa il giro di telefonate, ma non va a prenderla di muso. Ma che stronzata. Eh...lei ha detto che si vedono martedì.
Se tutto ciò è vero si meritano. Due deficienti.


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Marzo 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buongiorno Deja,posto sia tutto vero fregatene dei commenti negativi.Qua'l'hanno con tutti i diversamenti fedeli,anche se sono semplici fidanzati.Poi da giovani,quando siamo stati fedeli???Quindi fai benissimo..*che Lothar ti protegga
> *


A posto.


----------



## perplesso (16 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Appunto. Sbandata. Fosse venuta qui a dire "oh, ho detto al mio fidanzato che lo sposo, forse ho avuto un attimo di paura, ho conosciuto sto manzo fighissimo e in preda a sogni umidissimi ho deciso di scoparci" avrebbe fatto la figura un po' da zoccola, ma amen. Pazienza. Sono cose che succedono.
> E invece no. Scivolate nel sole, "abbiamo fatto l'amore" (MA CAZZO!!! L'AMORE????? e c'ha ragione Oscuro, che cazzo ne sa questa dell'amore. Ma che si iniziasse a usare i termini giusti.), mi ha fatta sua perchè era inevitabile.
> Dove sta il moralismo? Le è stato detto in tutte le salse che per fortuna ha deciso di fermarsi perchè è evidente che non è pronta. E nessuno le ha detto "oddio che brutta cosa il dottorino...ma come hai fatto?? uhhhhh" No. Quello che fa impressione è appunto la tempistica (come ha notato Passante) e la romanzata totale come hanno notato diverse persone...cioè, davanti a una evidente presa per il culo aspettati risposte del cazzo.
> Risposte del cazzo fino a un certo punto però, perchè alla fine quello che è il succo del discorso lo abbiamo detto tutti tenendo in considerazione che la storia possa essere vera.
> ...


ricordo male o il fidanzato archiviato è fuori Italia per lavoro?    e che sta facendo il giro degli amici perchè Dejaneera non gli risponde,e non vede perchè dovrebbe farlo,visto che oramai è completamente votata al dottorino?


----------



## Nicka (16 Marzo 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> ricordo male o il fidanzato archiviato è fuori Italia per lavoro?    e che sta facendo il giro degli amici perchè Dejaneera non gli risponde,e non vede perchè dovrebbe farlo,visto che oramai completamente votata al dottorino?


Ah...non lo ricordavo io. Tutti gli elementi chiave di questa storia sono all'estero. A sta tizia le è andata fatta di culo proprio!


----------



## Caciottina (16 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cioè, io nel tuo sogno avrei portato a cena tua madre?


te piacerebbe....venisti  a casa mia con l intento di pranzare da me. solo che mentre i ti preparavo il wellington tu eri in sala con mia mamma e quando era quasi pronto venivi di la mano nella mano con le dicendomi: noi andiamo a pranzo al amre. ciao 
una delusione pure in sogno


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Marzo 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Lei incinta del dottorino che sposa comunque il suo fidanzato ignaro?
> 
> no spetta
> 
> Il fidanzato che le confessa -Anch'io cara ho avuto una sbandata - Sono stato con una dottoressa che mi ha "fulminato" con uno sguardo".


Io il finale ce l'ho ma non ve lo dico.

A parte gli scherzi cara la mia Dejanira fossi stata mia figlia *ti avrei fatto il culo a strisce*.
Ma mica perchè stai mollando al telefono il fidanzato che stavi per sposare.
No no.

Quella è l'unica cosa buona che hai fatto, con la testa che ti ritrovi.
Ma almeno la possibilità di salvaguardare un minimo di dignità potevi dargliela: non dirgli un accidente al telefono, ma guardandolo negli occhi, visto che stavate pure per sposarvi.
Dire a tua madre che ti fermavi a dormire da una tua amica. 
Rispondere al telefono quando persone che sono preoccupate per te ti chiamano.
Quelle cosine insomma che si fanno per rispetto degli altri, che si fanno quando si è adulti.
Le persone si misurano poi così: le vedi per come si comportano con le persone alle quali dovrebbero voler bene, delle quali dovrebbero avere rispetto.


----------



## Caciottina (16 Marzo 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> Non è moralismo,ma banale diffidenza.   di storie negli anni al limite del paranormale ne abbiamo lette tante,ma questa è decisamente notevole.
> 
> Riflettiamo sui dati fornitici da Dejaneera.
> 
> ...


quoto


----------



## perplesso (16 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io il finale ce l'ho ma non ve lo dico.
> 
> A parte gli scherzi cara la mia Dejanira fossi stata mia figlia *ti avrei fatto il culo a strisce*.
> Ma mica perchè stai mollando al telefono il fidanzato che stavi per sposare.
> ...


difatti l'incredibilità della storia non sta nel fatto che a 6 mesi dalle nozze ci si possa rendere conto di non essere affatto all'altezza della situazione,che quello che chiamiamo amore è semplicemente la voglia di fare una festa in costume o più semplicemente che si possa pure perdere la testa.

sta nel fatto che questa donna è circondata da personaggi deliranti.

i genitori che si vedono tornare la figlia a casa al mattino e non l'inchiodano al muro facendole il terzo grado.

Ha solo amiche traditrici impenitenti.     che si soffiano i ganzi a vicenda come se fossero patatine fritte.

ha un fidanzato che magari essendo davvero all'estero per lavoro,non ha modo di fiondarsi a casa di lei per chiedere spiegazioni e che non si è mai reso conto in 3 anni di avere al fianco una "innamorata dell'amore"

e probabilmente sto dottorino che è sorpreso pure lui della velocità con cui se l''è portata a letto


per il "male" che posso volere a Dejaneera,mi verrebbe da dire che forse questa storia è quello che le serve per capire che ha un'età in cui le cazzate da quindicenne che sogna non sono più ammissibili,se non si vuole girare a vita con la lettera scarlatta attaccata al seno


----------



## free (16 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io il finale ce l'ho ma non ve lo dico.
> 
> A parte gli scherzi cara la mia Dejanira fossi stata mia figlia *ti avrei fatto il culo a strisce*.
> Ma mica perchè stai mollando al telefono il fidanzato che stavi per sposare.
> ...



ma a 30 anni?
secondo me sarebbe bastato rispondere: tutto ok, ci sentiamo dopo, o qualcosa del genere

comunque se questa utente è soggetta a colpi di fulmine inspiegabili e improvvisi, mica può fare finta di niente, forse le servirà per il futuro, a non impegnarsi in storie serie, almeno per un po'


----------



## Stark72 (16 Marzo 2015)

ma che cacata sta storia ahahahahhahahahahahhahahahhahahahhahahahahhahahahahahhahahahahah
Cioè, petali di rosa, bambini, il promesso sposo che nel giro di 24 ore ha già digerito tutto e cede il passo al Dott. Ogekuri, primario della clinica del sesso.
E il papà, presumo sia Steve Martin, vero?
MA VAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Caciottina (16 Marzo 2015)

io invece ho paura che sia tutto vero...questa in una settimana manda a puttane un matrimonio....
la gente e' pericolosa.


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Marzo 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> te piacerebbe....venisti a casa mia con l intento di pranzare da me. solo che mentre i ti preparavo il wellington tu eri in sala con mia mamma e quando era quasi pronto venivi di la mano nella mano con le dicendomi: noi andiamo a pranzo al amre. ciao
> una delusione pure in sogno


Pure?


----------



## perplesso (16 Marzo 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> io invece ho paura che sia tutto vero...questa in una settimana manda a puttane un matrimonio....
> la gente e' pericolosa.


se lo sfasci 6 mesi prima delle nozze va anche bene.     quello che Dejaneera non coglie è che se la storia esce fuori così come ce la sta raccontando,è meglio davvero che parta per il Camerun col dottorino,chè a casa sua non fa più vita.

quantomeno diventerebbe la preda perfetta per qualsiasi ganzo palestrato nel raggio di 100 km


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Marzo 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma a 30 anni?
> secondo me sarebbe bastato rispondere: tutto ok, ci sentiamo dopo, o qualcosa del genere
> 
> comunque se questa utente è soggetta a colpi di fulmine inspiegabili e improvvisi, mica può fare finta di niente, forse le servirà per il futuro, a non impegnarsi in storie serie, almeno per un po'


oh: a 30, a 40, se vivi a casa mia e devi dormire fuori, mi avvisi.
Perchè quando una figlia non ti torna a casa, non è che pensi che il dottor stranamore è passato a prenderla al lavoro.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> oh: a 30, a 40, se vivi a casa mia e devi dormire fuori, mi avvisi.
> Perchè quando una figlia non ti torna a casa, non è che pensi che il dottor stranamore è passato a prenderla al lavoro.


Quoto assolutamente


----------



## free (16 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> oh: a 30, a 40, se vivi a casa mia e devi dormire fuori, mi avvisi.
> Perchè quando una figlia non ti torna a casa, non è che pensi che il dottor stranamore è passato a prenderla al lavoro.



ma anche senza specificare dove, almeno secondo me


----------



## erab (16 Marzo 2015)

Ma che è? un' altra pubblicità di realtime?


----------



## Caciottina (16 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Pure?


nel senso che mi aspettavo almeno in sogno un po piu di cosiderazione.....io ti avevo anche fatto il wellington con amore e impegno...hai preferito scampi e vongole.


----------



## Nicka (16 Marzo 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma anche senza specificare dove, almeno secondo me


Sì, ma avvisi che non torni. Non è che spegni telefono e mandi affanculo il mondo solo perchè t'è venuto il languore anale (cit.) improvviso.
Dai...i miei, pure a 30 anni e passa, mi avrebbero corcato di mazzate. E non mi fanno storie se rimango fuori, ci mancherebbe. Ma avvisare devo farlo, è questione di rispetto...fosse anche solo che mia madre si alza per pisciare alle 5 del mattino e vede che non sono rientrata, le prende un colpo...soprattutto se quando mi chiama non le rispondo nemmeno.
Non è questione di essere apprensiva lei e maggiorenne io, è questione che finchè vivi sotto un tetto ci sono delle regole di comportamento e una di queste è avvisare che non si rientra, non per controllo, ma per farli stare tranquilli.
Non mi sembra niente di così assurdo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Marzo 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma anche senza specificare dove, almeno secondo me


ma mi va benissimo pure se non mi dici dove tanto mi puoi raccontare una balla, mica no.
Però, attenzione: se ti sei fidanzata ufficialmente e quindi hai messo di mezzo le famiglie, con frequentazioni varie e interessamento sui progetti futuri... non smolli nemmeno il fidanzato per telefono senza dirmi nulla.
A me. 
Altrimenti io ti faccio il culo a striscie, mica no.(tu generico, Free)


----------



## spleen (16 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io il finale ce l'ho ma non ve lo dico.
> 
> A parte gli scherzi cara la mia Dejanira fossi stata mia figlia *ti avrei fatto il culo a strisce*.
> Ma mica perchè stai mollando al telefono il fidanzato che stavi per sposare.
> ...


A me sinceramente colpisce il taglio pre-adolescenziale della faccenda, l'assoluta mancanza di profondità di analisi che ci si apetterebbe da una persona sulla trentina.
Un tempo delle mele....  avariate.
E se sta storia è vera è la più lampante dimostrazione di come ci si riesca a fare male per superficialità.
Un B movie degli anni settanta, dove il marpione di turno "si fa'" questa e quella, come fossero delle cose e loro che supinamente accettano, "fulminate" da sta faccenda dell'attrazione irresistibile, nenche fosse un semidio.
Non l'ho con lei, solo che mi fa' un po' pena..... 
E più ancora me ne fa' il suo fidanzato.


----------



## Caciottina (16 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma mi va benissimo pure se non mi dici dove tanto mi puoi raccontare una balla, mica no.
> Però, attenzione: se ti sei fidanzata ufficialmente e quindi hai messo di mezzo le famiglie, con frequentazioni varie e interessamento sui progetti futuri... non smolli nemmeno il fidanzato per telefono senza dirmi nulla.
> A me.
> Altrimenti io ti faccio il culo a striscie, mica no.(tu generico, Free)


quoto tutto


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Marzo 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> nel senso che mi aspettavo almeno in sogno un po piu di cosiderazione.....io ti avevo anche fatto il wellington con amore e impegno...hai preferito scampi e vongole.


Va bene, allora mangerò prima il Wellington e con tua madre ci andrò dopo.


----------



## free (16 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sì, ma avvisi che non torni. Non è che spegni telefono e mandi affanculo il mondo solo perchè t'è venuto il languore anale (cit.) improvviso.
> Dai...i miei, pure a 30 anni e passa, mi avrebbero corcato di mazzate. E non mi fanno storie se rimango fuori, ci mancherebbe. Ma avvisare devo farlo, è questione di rispetto...fosse anche solo che mia madre si alza per pisciare alle 5 del mattino e vede che non sono rientrata, le prende un colpo...soprattutto se quando mi chiama non le rispondo nemmeno.
> Non è questione di essere apprensiva lei e maggiorenne io, è questione che finchè vivi sotto un tetto ci sono delle regole di comportamento e una di queste è avvisare che non si rientra, non per controllo, ma per farli stare tranquilli.
> Non mi sembra niente di così assurdo.



ma infatti avevo scritto che secondo me avrebbe dovuto rispondere, o avvisare, con un semplice: tutto ok, ci sentiamo dopo...


----------



## Caciottina (16 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Va bene, allora mangerò prima il Wellington e con tua madre ci andrò dopo.


non preoccuparti, ho incassato il colpo e il weelingotn l ho dato a Guerino, il portiere di casa. non credo ti risognero mai piu...ma in caso succedesse tengo mia madre fuori


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sì, ma avvisi che non torni. Non è che spegni telefono e mandi affanculo il mondo solo perchè t'è venuto il languore anale (cit.) improvviso.
> Dai...i miei, pure a 30 anni e passa, mi avrebbero corcato di mazzate. E non mi fanno storie se rimango fuori, ci mancherebbe. Ma avvisare devo farlo, è questione di rispetto...fosse anche solo che mia madre si alza per pisciare alle 5 del mattino e vede che non sono rientrata, le prende un colpo...soprattutto se quando mi chiama non le rispondo nemmeno.
> Non è questione di essere apprensiva lei e maggiorenne io, è questione che finchè vivi sotto un tetto ci sono delle regole di comportamento e una di queste è avvisare che non si rientra, non per controllo, ma per farli stare tranquilli.
> Non mi sembra niente di così assurdo.


Figurati che a me succede pure l'inverso: sono i miei figli che se non mi trovano a casa negli orari canonici e non rispondo al telefono si allarmano. Ma mi pare pure normale, in una casa. Non è mica controllo, è il normale aver cura gli uni degli altri.


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Marzo 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> non preoccuparti, ho incassato il colpo e il weelingotn l ho dato a Guerino, il portiere di casa. non credo ti risognero mai piu...ma in caso succedesse tengo mia madre fuori


Allora l'aspetto lì.


----------



## Nicka (16 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Figurati che a me succede pure l'inverso: sono i miei figli che se non mi trovano a casa negli orari canonici e non rispondo al telefono si allarmano. Ma mi pare pure normale, in una casa. Non è mica controllo, è il normale aver cura gli uni degli altri.


Tu folleggi per aperitivi danzanti...

Comunque lo faccio anche io...mio padre ogni tanto mi fanculizza che lui mica deve stare a dire dov'è e cosa fa e quando torna...


----------



## Caciottina (16 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Allora l'aspetto lì.


fuori dal sogno dicevo....


----------



## free (16 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma mi va benissimo pure se non mi dici dove tanto mi puoi raccontare una balla, mica no.
> Però, attenzione: se ti sei fidanzata ufficialmente e quindi hai messo di mezzo le famiglie, con frequentazioni varie e interessamento sui progetti futuri... non smolli nemmeno il fidanzato per telefono senza dirmi nulla.
> A me.
> Altrimenti io ti faccio il culo a striscie, mica no.(tu generico, Free)



un bel cazziatone a volte serve per far capire che il mondo non gira intorno a te (generico)
tuttavia bisogna vedere come sono questi genitori, forse sono un po' invadenti e quindi non sarebbe tutta responsabilità della tipa
vedo anche genitori che pendono assurdamente dalla labbra dei figli, non hai mai notato?


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Marzo 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> fuori dal sogno dicevo....


Eh, appunto.


----------



## Caciottina (16 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh, appunto.


mi uccidi....
va in effetti ti piacerebbe la signora madre...papppappapapapap...brrrr :ar:


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Marzo 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> mi uccidi....
> va in effetti ti piacerebbe la signora madre...papppappapapapap...brrrr :ar:


Killing you softly.


----------



## Caciottina (16 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Killing you softly.


could I ever ask for more?


----------



## drusilla (16 Marzo 2015)

OT ma non troppo che comunque si parla sempre di scritti di scarsa qualità....

Oggi c'era sulla metro il sosia di Jamie Dorman (quello di 50 sfumature) u.g.u.a.l.e il ragazzo... ho sbavato guardandolo, mi avrà odiato. Sto diventando una assali-culle tra l'altro.

Fine OT


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Marzo 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> OT ma non troppo che comunque si parla sempre di scritti di scarsa qualità....
> 
> Oggi c'era sulla metro il sosia di Jamie Dorman (quello di 50 sfumature) u.g.u.a.l.e il ragazzo... ho sbavato guardandolo, mi avrà odiato. *Sto diventando una assali-culle tra l'altro.
> 
> *Fine OT


BASTA AJAX. il toluene lo fa, lo fa...


----------



## drusilla (16 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> BASTA AJAX. il toluene lo fa, lo fa...


allora non è l'ormone pazzo? Farò la fine di Michelle Pfeiffer in Chéri?? Che sniffava lei, assenzio??


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Marzo 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> could I ever ask for more?


Only if I'm not around.


----------



## Caciottina (16 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Only if I'm not around.


will do


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Marzo 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> will do


What?


----------



## Caciottina (16 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> What?


ask for more only when you are not around


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Marzo 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> ask for more only when you are not around


Ah, ok. Fine.


----------



## Stark72 (16 Marzo 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> OT ma non troppo che comunque si parla sempre di scritti di scarsa qualità....
> 
> Oggi c'era sulla metro il sosia di Jamie Dorman (quello di 50 sfumature) u.g.u.a.l.e il ragazzo... ho sbavato guardandolo, mi avrà odiato. Sto diventando una assali-culle tra l'altro.
> 
> Fine OT


ero io e non mi hai nemmeno riconosciuto 

però sulla metro si vedono belle cose è vero


----------



## zadig (16 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> BMa lui trasforma in una pioggia di petali di rose anche una colazione in autogrill.


praticamente alla "american beauty"...
E la pioggia dorata no?



Dejaneera ha detto:


> Gli facevano sempre gol, e penso che  a calcio non sapesse per nulla giocare.


Nono: si risparmiava per meglio chiavarti dopo!
Ed infatti...



Dejaneera ha detto:


> Siamo rientrati a casa sua il tardo pomeriggio (...) (...) (...)
> Mi ha riaccompagnata a casa verso mezzanotte


non essere timida dicendo (...) (...) (...) ... dicci pure che prima era così: (_._), poi così: (_*_) ed infine così: (_@_)



Dejaneera ha detto:


> si  è presentato, mia madre era dubbiosa. Poi le ha detto..."Sono un amico  di Dejaneera, ho un regalo per lei.


vuole farsi una famiglia?


----------



## georgemary (16 Marzo 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> Non è moralismo,ma banale diffidenza.   di storie negli anni al limite del paranormale ne abbiamo lette tante,ma questa è decisamente notevole.
> 
> Riflettiamo sui dati fornitici da Dejaneera.
> 
> ...


appunto e meno male...e soprattutto meno male che lei stia capendo!
Signori io continuo a pensarla diversamente.
E credo anche che lei non avesse alcun problema col fidanzato, succede, succede di perdere improvvisamente la testa vedendo uno, lei se ne sta rendendo conto e prenderà una decisione...ben venga!
Anche se dovesse avere una storiella col dottorino e lasciare il fidanzato, vuol dire che il fidanzato non faceva per lei.
Qui a volte si sono criticati le persone dicendo che si cerca il ragazzo serio per sposarlo, per fare dei figli e poi invece ci si innamora perdutamente del figo...e allora??? L'importante in questo momento è che lei sta cercando di affrontare la cosa, di capire se stessa e di guardare il rapporto con il suo fidanzato. Ben venga tutto ciò!


----------



## ivanl (16 Marzo 2015)

si, ok, basterebbe ammetterlo, avere coerenza e agire con un minimo di rispetto per chi e' coinvolto nella cosa; ex fidanzato in primis...


----------



## georgemary (16 Marzo 2015)

cmq mi sono persa la parte che c'è andata a letto...


----------



## Caciottina (16 Marzo 2015)

georgemary ha detto:


> appunto e meno male...e soprattutto meno male che lei stia capendo!
> Signori io continuo a pensarla diversamente.
> E credo anche che lei non avesse alcun problema col fidanzato, succede, succede di perdere improvvisamente la testa vedendo uno, lei se ne sta rendendo conto e prenderà una decisione...ben venga!
> Anche se dovesse avere una storiella col dottorino e lasciare il fidanzato, vuol dire che il fidanzato non faceva per lei.
> Qui a volte si sono criticati le persone dicendo che si cerca il ragazzo serio per sposarlo, per fare dei figli e poi invece ci si innamora perdutamente del figo...e allora??? L'importante in questo momento è che lei sta cercando di affrontare la cosa, di capire se stessa e di guardare il rapporto con il suo fidanzato. Ben venga tutto ciò!


guarda che davvero non c''e nulla di male (nel senso che puo' capitare, anzi io sono dell idea che debba capitare) nel prendersi una cotta anche 2 giorni prima del matrimonio, se succede, succede quando succede....
la responsabilita di una persona sta nel fermarsi (specialmente 6 mesi prima del matrimonio) e nel chiamare le cose col proprio nome. una cotta, non e' un amore che porta al matrimonio.
basterebbe riconoscere questo e fermarsi aoppure decidere che si vuole vivere di emozioncine passeggere e lasciare stare chi invece ha investito sogni amore e vita nella relazione con te.
e io , per es. quando mi sono presa la cotta, ho asepttato di essere single per agire (poi me' pure andata male hahahah) e no, e' vero, non e' la stessa cosa se si e' liberi di farlo, non ha lo stesso sapore che credo avrebbe avuto se avessi agito da fidanzata.
4 mesi me la sono tenuta, e non dovevo sposarmi. cioe' cazzo non ci vuole molto.


----------



## spleen (16 Marzo 2015)

georgemary ha detto:


> appunto e meno male...e soprattutto meno male che lei stia capendo!
> Signori io continuo a pensarla diversamente.
> E credo anche che lei non avesse alcun problema col fidanzato, succede, succede di perdere improvvisamente la testa vedendo uno, lei se ne sta rendendo conto e prenderà una decisione...ben venga!
> Anche se dovesse avere una storiella col dottorino e lasciare il fidanzato, vuol dire che il fidanzato non faceva per lei.
> Qui a volte si sono criticati le persone dicendo che si cerca il ragazzo serio per sposarlo, per fare dei figli e poi invece ci si innamora perdutamente del figo...e allora??? L'importante in questo momento *è che lei sta cercando di affrontare la cosa, di capire se stessa* e di guardare il rapporto con il suo fidanzato. Ben venga tutto ciò!


Sei sicura?


----------



## lunaiena (16 Marzo 2015)

georgemary ha detto:


> appunto e meno male...e soprattutto meno male che lei stia capendo!
> Signori io continuo a pensarla diversamente.
> E credo anche che lei non avesse alcun problema col fidanzato, succede, succede di perdere improvvisamente la testa vedendo uno, lei se ne sta rendendo conto e prenderà una decisione...ben venga!
> Anche se dovesse avere una storiella col dottorino e lasciare il fidanzato, vuol dire che il fidanzato non faceva per lei.
> Qui a volte si sono criticati le persone dicendo che si cerca il ragazzo serio per sposarlo, per fare dei figli e poi invece ci si innamora perdutamente del figo...e allora??? L'importante in questo momento è che lei sta cercando di affrontare la cosa, di capire se stessa e di guardare il rapporto con il suo fidanzato. Ben venga tutto ciò!


a parte che son d'accordo con te e 
di storie al limite del reale ne ho sentite e in parte vissute 
realmente 
quindi per me nulla è così irreale...
e a parte l'esistenza dell'utente in se come persona che 
che storia vera è,si è o si comporta così perché in un certo modo 
e visto la sua immaturità ha paura delle reazioni degli altri o paura di se stessa 
non riuscendo più a gestire corpo e cervello ...
e a parte il fatto che al contrario non fosse vero e questa utente si diverte 
in questo modo cioè voglio dire chi sono io per toglierle il divertimento 
cioè in fondo il problema è suo mica mio no?
comunque a parte tutto questo 
come va il pancione?
maschio o femmina?


----------



## perplesso (16 Marzo 2015)

georgemary ha detto:


> appunto e meno male...e soprattutto meno male che lei stia capendo!
> Signori io continuo a pensarla diversamente.
> E credo anche che lei non avesse alcun problema col fidanzato, succede, succede di perdere improvvisamente la testa vedendo uno, lei se ne sta rendendo conto e prenderà una decisione...ben venga!
> Anche se dovesse avere una storiella col dottorino e lasciare il fidanzato, vuol dire che il fidanzato non faceva per lei.
> Qui a volte si sono criticati le persone dicendo che si cerca il ragazzo serio per sposarlo, per fare dei figli e poi invece ci si innamora perdutamente del figo...e allora??? L'importante in questo momento è che lei sta cercando di affrontare la cosa, di capire se stessa e di guardare il rapporto con il suo fidanzato. Ben venga tutto ciò!


non è che lei non avesse problemi col fidanzato.    è che non si era accorta che non le importava più di lui e stava andando avanti per inerzia.


----------



## georgemary (16 Marzo 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> non è che lei non avesse problemi col fidanzato.    è che non si era accorta che non le importava più di lui e stava andando avanti per inerzia.


È l'importante è che l'abbia capito, almeno io spero di si, quindi che ci sia stato questo dottorino per me è solo un bene.


----------



## georgemary (16 Marzo 2015)

lunaiena ha detto:


> comunque a parte tutto questo
> come va il pancione?
> maschio o femmina?


A meraviglia 
Femminuccia!


----------



## Dejaneera (16 Marzo 2015)

georgemary ha detto:


> appunto e meno male...e soprattutto meno male che lei stia capendo!
> Signori io continuo a pensarla diversamente.
> E credo anche che lei non avesse alcun problema col fidanzato, succede, succede di perdere improvvisamente la testa vedendo uno, lei se ne sta rendendo conto e prenderà una decisione...ben venga!
> Anche se dovesse avere una storiella col dottorino e lasciare il fidanzato, vuol dire che il fidanzato non faceva per lei.
> Qui a volte si sono criticati le persone dicendo che si cerca il ragazzo serio per sposarlo, per fare dei figli e poi invece ci si innamora perdutamente del figo...e allora??? L'importante in questo momento è che lei sta cercando di affrontare la cosa, di capire se stessa e di guardare il rapporto con il suo fidanzato. Ben venga tutto ciò!


Magari ci capissi qualcosa, mi sento stravolta e ribaltata. Ammetto di aver omesso che con il mio fidanzato, riflettendoci, le cose non vadano benissimo, ma non voglio essere una di quelle donne che scaricano sul proprio compagno le giustificazioni dei propri tradimenti.

Il mio fidanzato mi ha chiamata poco fa, non era incazzato, ma gelido. Io mi sono infuriata per il suo folle giro di telefonate senza chiamarmi di persona. Penso che abbia intuito cosa ci sia sotto, ma non glielo ho voluto dire.

Non sento di averlo tradito, perchè la mia folle corsa di questi giorni non è dipesa dalla mia volontà. Cmq sono io che ho accelerato i tempi perchè avevo paura che me lo portassero via e forse l'ho spaventato. Sa che io sono fidanzata e non vuole più vedermi per questo, un po' lo ammiro. Inoltre non accetterebbe mai di dividermi con un altro.

Dopo aver sentito il mio fidanzato ho ceduto e ho chiamato lui. Non ha risposto e mi ha chiamata 10 min dopo. Sembrava tranquillo e rilassato e ha detto che mi serviva del tempo per riflettere... mi ha detto...
"Credi che dopo aver fatto l'amore con te possa pensare che tu sei legata a qualcun altro?"
Ho iniziato a piangere e mi ha tranquillizzata di nuovo. Gli ho detto che avrei voluto vederlo stasera ma lui mi ha detto che doveva andare con due amici allo stadio alle nove a vedere la partita, e che in ogni caso lui avrebbe sofferto nel vedermi dopo aver passato una giornata indimenticabile ieri. 
Che cosa devo pensare?

Poi mi ha fatto ridere di nuovo, dicendo che ieri si era stancato tanto, che non aveva più 20 anni e che gli serviva almeno un giorno per recuperare le forze... Mi ha detto che mi avrebbe mandato un sms solo se la sua squadra avesse vinto, e di riflettere su cosa avrei dovuto fare domani.

l'ho salutato e sono ripiombata nella confusione. Dove si comprano i biglietti per le partite di calcio?


----------



## perplesso (16 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Magari ci capissi qualcosa, mi sento stravolta e ribaltata. Ammetto di aver omesso che con il mio fidanzato, riflettendoci, le cose non vadano benissimo, ma non voglio essere una di quelle donne che scaricano sul proprio compagno le giustificazioni dei propri tradimenti.
> 
> Il mio fidanzato mi ha chiamata poco fa, non era incazzato, ma gelido. Io mi sono infuriata per il suo folle giro di telefonate senza chiamarmi di persona. Penso che abbia intuito cosa ci sia sotto, ma non glielo ho voluto dire.
> 
> ...


Se va a vedere Roma-Samp, non ti basta prendere un biglietto a caso,devi anche sapere in che settore sta lui.

se va a vedere una partita di un torneo amatoriale,non ci sono biglietti da comprare,basta che sai arrivare al campo da gioco.

ti prego,basta con sta manfrina del "non è dipesa dalla tua volontà" hai 30 anni tu e li ha lui.   e a 30 anni se si trova la persona giusta, si va avanti anche per giorni a fare sesso senza stancarsi.

certo che ti senti di non aver tradito il tuo ex promesso sposo.    perchè nel momento in cui hai visto l'altro,del tuo fidanzato te ne sei totalmente scordata.   lo hai archiviato e si sa che un ex  tecnicamente non si può tradire


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Magari ci capissi qualcosa, mi sento stravolta e ribaltata. Ammetto di aver omesso che con il mio fidanzato, riflettendoci, le cose non vadano benissimo, ma non voglio essere una di quelle donne che scaricano sul proprio compagno le giustificazioni dei propri tradimenti.
> 
> Il mio fidanzato mi ha chiamata poco fa, non era incazzato, ma gelido. Io mi sono infuriata per il suo folle giro di telefonate senza chiamarmi di persona. Penso che abbia intuito cosa ci sia sotto, ma non glielo ho voluto dire.
> 
> ...


Quindi domani incontri il tuo fidanzato e chiudi la relazione ?


----------



## oscuro (16 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Magari ci capissi qualcosa, mi sento stravolta e ribaltata. Ammetto di aver omesso che con il mio fidanzato, riflettendoci, le cose non vadano benissimo, ma non voglio essere una di quelle donne che scaricano sul proprio compagno le giustificazioni dei propri tradimenti.
> 
> Il mio fidanzato mi ha chiamata poco fa, non era incazzato, ma gelido. Io mi sono infuriata per il suo folle giro di telefonate senza chiamarmi di persona. Penso che abbia intuito cosa ci sia sotto, ma non glielo ho voluto dire.
> 
> ...




Ma si non senti di averlo tradito,mica veniva dietro il tuo sedere a pecora il dottorino giusto?i tuoi sono sposati da 32 anni?e se sono sposati come sei tu fidanzata allora mi è tutto chiaro.E ti ripeto il concetto:UNA MADRE che ti sa fidanzata e conosce il tuo futuro marito non accetta un regalo da uno sconosciuto con il quale sei sparita tutta una giornata.Punto.Poi continua pure a scrivere stronzate e prendere serci di carne affusolata,problemi tuoi.


----------



## ivanl (16 Marzo 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Quindi domani incontri il tuo fidanzato e chiudi la relazione ?


sissì, e lui la guarderà gelido e le dirà: "Zoccola" e le dara' un gelido calcio nel culo...
come no...:facepalm::facepalm:


----------



## Dejaneera (16 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma si non senti di averlo tradito,mica veniva dietro il tuo sedere a pecora il dottorino giusto?i tuoi sono sposati da 32 anni?e se sono sposati come sei tu fidanzata allora mi è tutto chiaro.E ti ripeto il concetto:UNA MADRE che ti sa fidanzata e conosce il tuo futuro marito non accetta un regalo da uno sconosciuto con il quale sei sparita tutta una giornata.Punto.Poi continua pure a scrivere stronzate e prendere serci di carne affusolata,problemi tuoi.


Baaasttaaa mi stai facendo incazzare, mia madre non c'entra niente. i miei amici vengono da sempre a casa mia a fare pranzi, cene, etc... e noi gli accogliamo sempre. Lui si è presentato come un amico, e poi mio padre le ha detto dove ero, non è successo niente. Lui è un tantino espansivo e le ha regalato la torta. Non è accaduto nulla.


----------



## ipazia (16 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Magari ci capissi qualcosa, mi sento stravolta e ribaltata. Ammetto di aver omesso che con il mio fidanzato, riflettendoci, le cose non vadano benissimo, ma non voglio essere una di quelle donne che scaricano sul proprio compagno le giustificazioni dei propri tradimenti.
> 
> Il mio fidanzato mi ha chiamata poco fa, non era incazzato, ma gelido. Io mi sono infuriata per il suo folle giro di telefonate senza chiamarmi di persona. Penso che abbia intuito cosa ci sia sotto, ma non glielo ho voluto dire.
> 
> ...


Io penso che l'unica cosa su cui dovresti riflettere è il grassetto. 

E che l'unica che dovresti ammettere è che te la stai raccontando. 

E sei anche piuttosto incoerente. A dire il vero.

Dici che non vuoi scaricare sul tuo fidanzato, ma in più post hai detto e ripetuto che tutto quello che stai facendo non dipende a te. Ma da una qualche forza superiore. 
Governata dalle mani e dalla presenza del dottorino.

Quindi non solo scarichi sul tuo fidanzato il tuo silenzio. Non qui, intendo, ma con lui.
Ma scarichi anche sul dottorino. Come se in un qualche modo fosse lui a tirare i fili di te.

Essù...

Comincia da qui. 
Se vuoi pensare davvero a qualcosa di sensato.

Dì la verità. A te stessa.

E piantala di rifugiarti fra principesse e puttane. 
Che esistono solo nella tua testa.


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Marzo 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io penso che l'unica cosa su cui dovresti riflettere è il grassetto.
> 
> E che l'unica che dovresti ammettere è che te la stai raccontando.
> 
> ...


sai che la coppia di buoi ha denunciato alla commissione antidoping il pelo?


----------



## drusilla (16 Marzo 2015)

Lui è un tantino espansivo!!!! Jiujiujiu
Se non esistete bisogna inventarvi[emoji2] [emoji2] [emoji2]


----------



## ipazia (16 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sai che la coppia di buoi ha denunciato alla commissione antidoping il pelo?


eh...in effetti potrebbe essere possibile, che sia il pelo intendo...!


----------



## Tessa (16 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma si non senti di averlo tradito,mica veniva dietro il tuo sedere a pecora il dottorino giusto?i tuoi sono sposati da 32 anni?e se sono sposati come sei tu fidanzata allora mi è tutto chiaro.E ti ripeto il concetto:UNA MADRE che ti sa fidanzata e conosce il tuo futuro marito non accetta un regalo da uno sconosciuto con il quale sei sparita tutta una giornata.Punto.Poi continua pure a scrivere stronzate e prendere serci di carne affusolata,problemi tuoi.


Ma la madre non c'entra niente, povera donna, lasciamola stare. 
Il problema e' lei che non ha capito che il dottorino usa l'arma del fidanzamento  per darsela a gambe ed uscirne pulito. 

Come puoi pensare che lui soffra troppo perche' tu sei fidanzata? Dopo una cosi breve 'frequentazione'.  E' venuto con te proprio per quello perche' la cosa lo attizzava e non gli avresti dato problemi poi. Ti stai illudendo. Poi ripeto che spero di sbagliarmine che voi siate la dimostrazione che i colpi di fulmine esistono....
Ps di solito chi vorrebbe iniziare una nuova storia tradendo, non viene preso molto sul serio: oggi a lui....domani a me?


----------



## Horny (16 Marzo 2015)

*dejaaa*

ma visto che per settembre già sei avanti con l'organizzazione,
e il medico ha pure portato la torta del volontariato a tua madre,
invece di piangere, sposati con lui.
Ormai, del resto, sei sua e, come
sottolineavi in uno dei post iniziali,
rimarrai umile, nonostante
l'ottima posizione del consorte.
ps
ti hanno dato il lavoro?:sonar:


----------



## free (16 Marzo 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Ma la madre non c'entra niente, povera donna, lasciamola stare.
> Il problema e' lei che non ha capito che* il dottorino usa l'arma del fidanzamento  per darsela a gambe ed uscirne pulito. *
> 
> Come puoi pensare che lui soffra troppo perche' tu sei fidanzata? Dopo una cosi breve 'frequentazione'.  E' venuto con te proprio per quello perche' la cosa lo attizzava e non gli avresti dato problemi poi. Ti stai illudendo. Poi ripeto che spero di sbagliarmine che voi siate la dimostrazione che i colpi di fulmine esistono....
> Ps di solito chi vorrebbe iniziare una nuova storia tradendo, non viene preso molto sul serio: oggi a lui....domani a me?



può essere

comunque sia, a questo punto è veramente importante che lei non si sposi, secondo me


----------



## lothar57 (16 Marzo 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> Se va a vedere Roma-Samp, non ti basta prendere un biglietto a caso,devi anche sapere in che settore sta lui.
> 
> se va a vedere una partita di un torneo amatoriale,non ci sono biglietti da comprare,basta che sai arrivare al campo da gioco.
> 
> ...


Si puo'essere solo Roma.Samp........io nel vostro stadio ci sono venuto e la vedo dura che lo trovi...poi??Immagina ti godi la partita con gli amici,e una che ti sei scopato una volta piomba li...a che pro???

Vero Perpl.....il tipo la manipola modo suo,lei e'starna doc....o quaglia???


----------



## Horny (16 Marzo 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Il problema e' lei che non ha capito che il dottorino usa l'arma del fidanzamento  per darsela a gambe ed uscirne pulito.


uhmm nooo, la sceneggiatura
ha virato all'happy ending già
da quando Nicka e qualche altro
hanno irritato l'autrice mettendola alle strette.


----------



## Stark72 (16 Marzo 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Si puo'essere solo Roma.Samp........*io nel vostro stadio ci sono venuto e la vedo dura che lo trovi*...poi??Immagina ti godi la partita con gli amici,e una che ti sei scopato una volta piomba li...a che pro???
> 
> Vero Perpl.....il tipo la manipola modo suo,lei e'starna doc....o quaglia???


Stasera ci saremo giusto noi abbonati, la pioggia, le rane e il dottorino.


----------



## lothar57 (16 Marzo 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Stasera ci saremo giusto noi abbonati, la pioggia, le rane e il dottorino.


----------



## disincantata (16 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Magari ci capissi qualcosa, mi sento stravolta e ribaltata. Ammetto di aver omesso che con il mio fidanzato, riflettendoci, le cose non vadano benissimo, ma non voglio essere una di quelle donne che scaricano sul proprio compagno le giustificazioni dei propri tradimenti.
> 
> Il mio fidanzato mi ha chiamata poco fa, non era incazzato, ma gelido. Io mi sono infuriata per il suo folle giro di telefonate senza chiamarmi di persona. Penso che abbia intuito cosa ci sia sotto, ma non glielo ho voluto dire.
> 
> ...


Adesso ho capito finalmente tutto.  Chi tradisce non ha colpe.  E' una forza irresistibile verso un altra persona. :rotfl:

Come un terremoto, imprevedibile e pure le conseguenze.


----------



## Tessa (16 Marzo 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Adesso ho capito finalmente tutto.  Chi tradisce non ha colpe.  E' una forza irresistibile verso un altra persona. :rotfl:
> 
> Come un terremoto, imprevedibile e pure le conseguenze.


Le conseguenze le paghera' tutte. Tutto propende a pensare che tra poco restera' senza fidanzato e senza dottore...


----------



## Dejaneera (16 Marzo 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> ma visto che per settembre già sei avanti con l'organizzazione,
> e il medico ha pure portato la torta del volontariato a tua madre,
> invece di piangere, sposati con lui.
> Ormai, del resto, sei sua e, come
> ...


Io sono una ragazza di umili origini e ho dovuto rompermi la schiena per studiare e lavorare.
Ma non pensiate che lui sia super ricco o cosa. Basta con le cazzate di 50 sf di grigio. Sarà ricco come un normale medico specialista (lo è da poco), ma è umile nei modi e nella vita. Ieri al pranzo sembrava uno scaricatore di porto, venerdì un lord intellettuale, ieri sera era molto sportivo...


free ha detto:


> può essere
> 
> comunque sia, a questo punto è veramente importante che lei non si sposi, secondo me


 Sì, a questo ci sono veramente arrivata. Non so cosa dire al mio fidanzato domani. Ho una sensazione strana, mi prenderete in giro, ovvero che pranzando con il mio fidanzato, per dirgli non so cosa, sia tradendo lui... e mi faccio ancora più schifo


----------



## spleen (16 Marzo 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io penso che l'unica cosa su cui dovresti riflettere è il grassetto.
> 
> E che l'unica che dovresti ammettere è che te la stai raccontando.
> 
> ...


Si chiama rifiuto di prendersi le proprie responsabilità, come i bimbi che davanti al piatto rotto frignano -Non sono stato io-. 

E' da un pezzo che mi dico che sta faccenda ricorda i turbamenti pre adolescenziali.

E sta per venirmi un attacco di orchite.


----------



## Dejaneera (16 Marzo 2015)

No niente lavoro, nessuna comunicazione ufficiale. L'altro giorno mi ha chiamato il responsabile di un altro punto vendita per dirmi che era fatta. Dovevano dirmi qualcosa venerdì ma ancora nulla. Se non vedo qualcosa di scritto non ci crederò mai.

P.S.: Traccia, Perplesso, Stark... andate affanculo, tra un po' mi fate confessare anche il mio indirizzo. Forse sono così stralunata e sconvolta che posso averlo scritto in qualche post.


----------



## disincantata (16 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Io sono una ragazza di umili origini e ho dovuto rompermi la schiena per studiare e lavorare.
> Ma non pensiate che lui sia super ricco o cosa. Basta con le cazzate di 50 sf di grigio. Sarà ricco come un normale medico specialista (lo è da poco), ma è umile nei modi e nella vita. Ieri al pranzo sembrava uno scaricatore di porto, venerdì un lord intellettuale, ieri sera era molto sportivo...
> 
> Sì, a questo ci sono veramente arrivata. Non so cosa dire al mio fidanzato domani. Ho una sensazione strana, mi prenderete in giro, ovvero che pranzando con il mio fidanzato, per dirgli non so cosa, stia tradendo lui... e mi faccio ancora più schifo



Caspita, che dispiacere hai per il tuo ufficiale!

Come tradendo l'altro?????

Digli solo che non te la senti più di sposarti.  Non fargli altro male.  Che ti sei resa conto di non desiderare il matrimonio ed un impegno a vita.


----------



## lothar57 (16 Marzo 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Ma la madre non c'entra niente, povera donna, lasciamola stare.
> Il problema e' lei che non ha capito che il dottorino usa l'arma del fidanzamento  per darsela a gambe ed uscirne pulito.
> 
> Come puoi pensare che lui soffra troppo perche' tu sei fidanzata? Dopo una cosi breve 'frequentazione'.  E' venuto con te proprio per quello perche' la cosa lo attizzava e non gli avresti dato problemi poi. Ti stai illudendo. Poi ripeto che spero di sbagliarmine che voi siate la dimostrazione che i colpi di fulmine esistono....
> Ps di solito chi vorrebbe iniziare una nuova storia tradendo, non viene preso molto sul serio: oggi a lui....domani a me?


Tessa ma il medico ha avuto il coraggio di dirle che''hanno fatto l'amore''....cioe'la prima volta capisci???

Saro'troppo terreno io che queste cose le chiamo fare sesso???e nessuna amante mi hai parlato,di fare l'amore...ahahahahah


----------



## Nocciola (16 Marzo 2015)

Previsione: appena il dottorino sa che ti sei lasxiata con il fidanzato scappa a gambe levate


----------



## spleen (16 Marzo 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Previsione: appena il dottorino sa che ti sei lasxiata con il fidanzato scappa a gambe levate


Sta già scappando adesso, non vuole più vederla perchè è fidanzata. Secondo me se l'è voluta solo "fare".


----------



## Tessa (16 Marzo 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Previsione: appena il dottorino sa che ti sei lasxiata con il fidanzato scappa a gambe levate


Ho il sentore che stia gia' scappando....


----------



## Dejaneera (16 Marzo 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Tessa ma il medico ha avuto il coraggio di dirle che''hanno fatto l'amore''....cioe'la prima volta capisci???
> 
> Saro'troppo terreno io che queste cose le chiamo fare sesso???e nessuna amante mi hai parlato,di fare l'amore...ahahahahah


Non so il perchè, ma ho la sensazione che lui sia diverso da te.



farfalla ha detto:


> Previsione: appena il dottorino sa che ti sei lasxiata con il fidanzato scappa a gambe levate





spleen ha detto:


> Sta già scappando adesso, non vuole più vederla perchè è fidanzata. Secondo me se l'è voluta solo "fare".


Benissimo, andrò a riprendermelo.


Tessa ha detto:


> Ho il sentore che stia gia' scappando....


----------



## ipazia (16 Marzo 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Si chiama rifiuto di prendersi le proprie responsabilità, come i bimbi che davanti al piatto rotto frignano -Non sono stato io-.
> 
> E' da un pezzo che mi dico che sta faccenda ricorda i turbamenti pre adolescenziali.
> 
> *E sta per venemi un attacco di orchite.*


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (16 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Non so il perchè, ma ho la sensazione che lui sia diverso da te.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cambia che io ho moglie e figli,ma la sostanza e'quella.........anche a lui piace farsi le donne altrui


----------



## Tessa (16 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera perche' ho la sensazione che tu sia un pochino ossessiva?
Andresti allo stadio veramente?
Se lui scappa tu lo insegui? Telefonate, pianti. 
Il dottorino sta sudando freddo.....pensava di avere un'avventura facile e disimpegnata e si ritrova una Glenn Close in attrazione fatale....


----------



## ipazia (16 Marzo 2015)

georgemary ha detto:


> cmq mi sono persa la parte che c'è andata a letto...


E questo cosa cambierebbe scusa?


----------



## Jim Cain (16 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> No niente lavoro, nessuna comunicazione ufficiale. L'altro giorno mi ha chiamato il responsabile di un altro punto vendita per dirmi che era fatta. Dovevano dirmi qualcosa venerdì ma ancora nulla. Se non vedo qualcosa di scritto non ci crederò mai.
> 
> P.S.: Traccia, Perplesso, Stark... andate affanculo, tra un po' mi fate confessare anche il mio indirizzo. Forse sono così stralunata e sconvolta che posso averlo scritto in qualche post.


La storia di Deja è una storia di tradimento vista dall'altra parte.
Qui solitamente a raccontare ci sono i traditi, e quei pochi traditori (a parte Lothar) non è che la contino sempre giusta...
Deja se non altro è sincera. 
Potrà essere infantile, immatura, ma - se è vera la sua storia - è sincera fino al midollo.
Tante volte qui ho letto di persone che si chiedevano il 'perchè' uno/una tradisce ; bene, il più delle volte questo 'perchè' è di una banalità sconcertante, di una purezza adolescenziale che fa inorridire le persone mature. 
Il racconto della rapidissima escalation tra folgorazione e a letto insieme a me pare vera, più di tante altre storie circondate da mille dubbi (che dubbi non sono ma solo sensi di colpa).
Deja non ha figli, non è sposata.
Spero solo che quello che le è capitato, che ha voluto che le capitasse, le sia di lezione, e che la 'lezione' non sia quella moralisticheggiante e demagogica che si legge qui ogni tanto.
Deja, il matrimonio, quel matrimonio, non è per te. Per il resto, goditela.


----------



## ipazia (16 Marzo 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> La storia di Deja è una storia di tradimento vista dall'altra parte.
> Qui solitamente a raccontare ci sono i traditi, e quei pochi traditori (a parte Lothar) non è che la contino sempre giusta...
> Deja se non altro è sincera.
> Potrà essere infantile, immatura, ma - se è vera la sua storia - è sincera fino al midollo.
> ...


Il punto è che le lezioni ti possono anche arrivare come tranvate nei denti. Roba da buttarteli fuori. 
Ma se non si vuole vedere, se non si vuole imparare, c'è solo da sperare in un buon dentista. 

Perchè sperare che venga assunto il fatto che la trave non è arrivata per sbaglio o per condizioni esterne ma perchè ci si è precipitati contro e sperare che la consapevolezza del proprio precipitarsi si manifesti solo per la tranvata presa...è pura utopia. 

E Deja mi sembra molto più propensa a cercare un buon dentista.
Che imparare a schivare le travi nei denti. 

E mica perchè si è fatta una scopata fuori porta. Che secondo me sarebbe anche il meno. 
Ma perchè è ancora a raccontarsi che è caduta nel sole. Ed è abbagliata dalla luce accecante. 

Questa non è purezza adolescenziale. 
Questa è miopia adulta. 
E sono cose diverse.


----------



## Dejaneera (16 Marzo 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Cambia che io ho moglie e figli,ma la sostanza e'quella.........anche a lui piace farsi le donne altrui


A lui non piace farsi le donne altrui, è stato con me perchè mi ha sentita sua.



Tessa ha detto:


> Dejaneera perche' ho la sensazione che tu sia un pochino ossessiva?
> Andresti allo stadio veramente?
> Se lui scappa tu lo insegui? Telefonate, pianti.
> Il dottorino sta sudando freddo.....pensava di avere un'avventura facile e disimpegnata e si ritrova una Glenn Close in attrazione fatale....


No scherzavo...
Ci andrei anche se diluviasse più di quanto non lo stia facendo già :unhappy:
Gli chiederò di darmi una copia del biglietto :unhappy:



Jim Cain ha detto:


> La storia di Deja è una storia di tradimento vista dall'altra parte.
> Qui solitamente a raccontare ci sono i traditi, e quei pochi traditori (a parte Lothar) non è che la contino sempre giusta...
> Deja se non altro è sincera.
> Potrà essere infantile, immatura, ma - se è vera la sua storia - è sincera fino al midollo.
> ...


Non so fino a quanto sono stata sincera, quello scrivo in un momento vorrei cancellarlo in quello successivo. Rileggendomi sembro una pazza delirante. Prima del 7 febbraio non ero così.

L'ultima cosa che mi hai detto è l'unica certezza. Graazieee!!!


----------



## disincantata (16 Marzo 2015)

Tu ci  prendi in giro!  NON puoi esistere.


----------



## Zod (16 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Io sono una ragazza di umili origini e ho dovuto rompermi la schiena per studiare e lavorare.
> Ma non pensiate che lui sia super ricco o cosa. Basta con le cazzate di 50 sf di grigio. Sarà ricco come un normale medico specialista (lo è da poco), ma è umile nei modi e nella vita. Ieri al pranzo sembrava uno scaricatore di porto, venerdì un lord intellettuale, ieri sera era molto sportivo...
> 
> Sì, a questo ci sono veramente arrivata. Non so cosa dire al mio fidanzato domani. Ho una sensazione strana, mi prenderete in giro, ovvero che pranzando con il mio fidanzato, per dirgli non so cosa, sia tradendo lui... e mi faccio ancora più schifo


Al momento non è esatto dire che hai tradito il tuo ragazzo. Lo tradiresti non dicendogli la verità, restando con lui, e andandoci a letto. In genere il tradimento è quando vai a letto con due persone nello stesso periodo, tu per il momento non sei in tale condizione. Quindi fa la cosa giusta. Chiedi al tuo ragazzo un periodo di lontananza perchè hai bisogno di riflettere meglio, senza aggiungere altro. Ma davvero ha telefonato insultandoti con amici e parenti? E' un pò strano, per non sapere niente. Comunque non penso che la storia col dottore abbia un futuro, però se hai ancora un briciolo di lucidità hai senz'altro capito che al momento per te non c'è spazio per matrimoni e fidanzamenti.


----------



## Horny (16 Marzo 2015)

be' ma quindi da domani in poi non ci 
saranno più problemi.
stop al fidanzato e ti metti col medico.
non capisco lui perché sottilizzi.
da quando lo avete fatto, sei stata solo sua.


----------



## Horny (16 Marzo 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> *Al momento non è esatto dire che hai tradito il tuo ragazzo. Lo tradiresti non dicendogli la verità, restando con lui, e andandoci a letto.* In genere il tradimento è quando vai a letto con due persone nello stesso periodo, tu per il momento non sei in tale condizione. Quindi fa la cosa giusta. Chiedi al tuo ragazzo un periodo di lontananza perchè hai bisogno di riflettere meglio, senza aggiungere altro. Ma davvero ha telefonato insultandoti con amici e parenti? E' un pò strano, per non sapere niente. Comunque non penso che la storia col dottore abbia un futuro, però se hai ancora un briciolo di lucidità hai senz'altro capito che al momento per te non c'è spazio per matrimoni e fidanzamenti.


:up:


----------



## Nocciola (16 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Benissimo, andrò a riprendermelo.


Questo ß il motivo per cui non ti vorrá una volta libera, perché diventerai una cozza.


----------



## spleen (16 Marzo 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Al momento non è esatto dire che hai tradito il tuo ragazzo. Lo tradiresti non dicendogli la verità, restando con lui, e andandoci a letto. In genere il tradimento è quando vai a letto con due persone nello stesso periodo, tu per il momento non sei in tale condizione. Quindi fa la cosa giusta. Chiedi al tuo ragazzo un periodo di lontananza perchè hai bisogno di riflettere meglio, senza aggiungere altro. Ma davvero ha telefonato insultandoti con amici e parenti? E' un pò strano, per non sapere niente. Comunque non penso che la storia col dottore abbia un futuro, però se hai ancora un briciolo di lucidità hai senz'altro capito che al momento per te non c'è spazio per matrimoni e fidanzamenti.





Horny ha detto:


> be' ma quindi da domani in poi non ci
> saranno più problemi.
> stop al fidanzato e ti metti col medico.
> non capisco lui perché sottilizzi.
> da quando lo avete fatto, sei stata solo sua.


Ecco, queste sottigliezze io non le capisco, mi sanno tanto di questioni di lana caprina.
Pensate invece alla situazione di quel poveraccio che si ritrova le corna da un giorno all'altro, torna dall'estero e ritrova questa che gli dice: Ciao caro, ti lascio, sai, sono "caduta nel sole", vai a fare in culo tu e il nostro matrimonio. Poi sai, tecnicamente non ti ho tradito, ci rimarrà contento di sicuro.

Bene, che lo lasci, è giusto, per lui soprattutto, ma per piacere..........

Poi non preoccupatevi, il dottore non si mette con lei, se ho capito giusto è solo una scopata facile, Si fà mille illusioni, tra poco sarà con il culo per terra. (Anzi ci è già, senza rendersene conto).


----------



## drusilla (16 Marzo 2015)

E poi quando il solare dottorino la sfanculerà questa paracula riscoprirà l'amore per il fidanzato.... che sceneggiatura noiosa


----------



## spleen (16 Marzo 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> E poi quando il solare dottorino la sfanculerà questa paracula riscoprirà l'amore per il fidanzato.... che sceneggiatura noiosa


Spero solo che lui (il fidanzato) non ci caschi e vada fino in fondo, già sembrerebbe che avesse intuito qualcosa.


----------



## Nicka (16 Marzo 2015)

Qualcuno la mandi affanculo da parte mia. Grazie.


----------



## Zod (16 Marzo 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> E poi quando il solare dottorino la sfanculerà questa paracula riscoprirà l'amore per il fidanzato.... che sceneggiatura noiosa


Che astio. Capita l'amore a prima vista, il perdere la testa. Anche se il dottore la stesse prendendo in giro, lei ha comunque provato una cosa nuova. Che senso avrebbe tornare dal fidanzato che non le ha mai fatto provare tanto? Probabilmente era la classica tipa che si è innamorata per inerzia del primo bravo ragazzo decente che si è interessato a lei seriamente. Non ha scelto, è stata scelta. Ora ha scoperto cos'è la passione. Ma beata lei cazzo!!!!!!!

E comunque non è sposata, non ha figli, non sta prendendo in giro nessuno, tranne forse se stessa, ma evidentemente ne vale la pena.


----------



## spleen (16 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Qualcuno la mandi affanculo da parte mia. Grazie.


Il fidanzato (ex) magari.


----------



## Horny (16 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Qualcuno la mandi affanculo da parte mia. Grazie.


ci sei mancata


----------



## disincantata (16 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Qualcuno la mandi affanculo da parte mia. Grazie.



Per me non esiste.  Inventa. NON PUO' esistere.


----------



## Horny (16 Marzo 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Per me non esiste.  Inventa. NON PUO' esistere.


per me si sposa direttamente col medico, ha già conosciuto la suocera.


----------



## drusilla (16 Marzo 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Che astio. Capita l'amore a prima vista, il perdere la testa. Anche se il dottore la stesse prendendo in giro, lei ha comunque provato una cosa nuova. Che senso avrebbe tornare dal fidanzato che non le ha mai fatto provare tanto? Probabilmente era la classica tipa che si è innamorata per inerzia del primo bravo ragazzo decente che si è interessato a lei seriamente. Non ha scelto, è stata scelta. Ora ha scoperto cos'è la passione. Ma beata lei cazzo!!!!!!!
> 
> E comunque non è sposata, non ha figli, non sta prendendo in giro nessuno, tranne forse se stessa, ma evidentemente ne vale la pena.


Ma che astio? Lei ci prende per il culo, io controcambio. Nel remoto caso che fosse vera, io le donne che si sposano così perché fa figo le disprezzo, addirittura.  A questo punto benedetto il dottorino hipster ( ma con suv mi raccomando) providenziale per salvare l'ex fidanzato.


----------



## oscuro (16 Marzo 2015)

*deja*

Dai raccontaci delle pecore con il dottorino,brutali?traumatiche?dolci?soffuse?espansive?


----------



## Zod (16 Marzo 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Ma che astio? Lei ci prende per il culo, io controcambio. Nel remoto caso che fosse vera, io le donne *che si sposano così perché fa figo le disprezzo, addirittura*.  A questo punto benedetto il dottorino hipster ( ma con suv mi raccomando) providenziale per salvare l'ex fidanzato.


Io disprezzo quelle che si sposano, fanno figli, e poi alla prima difficoltà trombano con il primo che capita. Ormai sposarsi è sbagliato a prescindere, è un atto di ipocrisia.


----------



## Traccia (16 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Dove si comprano i biglietti per le partite di calcio?


A vedere la Maggica ci vengo anche io.
Senti che quadretto: io, te, dottorino e Stark...altri? 
raduno all'olimpico :singleeye:



Dejaneera ha detto:


> P.S.: Traccia, Perplesso, Stark... andate affanculo, tra un po' mi fate confessare anche il mio indirizzo. Forse sono così stralunata e sconvolta che posso averlo scritto in qualche post.


centro o periferia?
nord sud est o ovest?
almeno questo puoi dircelo...
...posso venì alle lezioni di aerobica purio? :singleeye:


----------



## ipazia (16 Marzo 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Che astio. *Capita l'amore a prima vista, il perdere la testa.* Anche se il dottore la stesse prendendo in giro, lei ha comunque provato una cosa nuova. Che senso avrebbe tornare dal fidanzato che non le ha mai fatto provare tanto? Probabilmente era la classica tipa che si è innamorata per inerzia del primo bravo ragazzo decente che si è interessato a lei seriamente. Non ha scelto, è stata scelta. Ora ha scoperto cos'è la passione. Ma beata lei cazzo!!!!!!!
> 
> E comunque non è sposata, non ha figli, non sta prendendo in giro nessuno, tranne forse se stessa, ma evidentemente ne vale la pena.


Io non so niente. 

E non sono neanche mai caduta nel sole. 

Ma vedo una netta differenza fra un processo di lenta costruzione innanzittuo di consapevolezza di sè e il perdere la testa.

Niente in contrario al perdere la testa. 
Anzi..

Vabbè..io al posto di testa userei altro ma vabbè....a volte coincidono comunque.

Comunque...a qualunque età, io sono convinta che se le cose hanno un nome un motivo c'è. Più di uno. 
E allora è bene usarlo bene quel nome. E non ad cazzum. 



In questo caso, inoltre...passione fa rima con ormone. A mio parere. 
E va altrettanto bene. Anzi..basta saperlo e dirlo. 

Salvo essere cercatori di tranvate. E anche questo va bene. Però poi mica ti lamenti se la trave arriva davvero. E non ti appeli a fantomatiche cause divine o demoniache. 

Detto questo la questione non è lo scopare, o lo stare con chi...quelle questioni discendono dal fatto che Deja, vera o falsa che sia, se la sta raccontando alla grande. 

Poi che stia col dottorino, col fidanzato, con lo scultore di cuoricini....poco conta. Se per primo non sta con se stessa.

Uno vale l'altro. Non vedo la minima differenza. SE non in termini ormonali. Ma quelli subiscono la varianza del tempo.

E questa non è una cosa che risolve il tempo. O l'ammore. 

Che di dottorini il mondo è pieno. Anche se fanno gli scultori.


----------



## spleen (16 Marzo 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Io disprezzo quelle che si sposano, fanno figli, e poi alla prima difficoltà trombano con il primo che capita. *Ormai sposarsi è sbagliato a prescindere, è un atto di ipocrisia.*


:unhappy: ... .... ....  orchite.... .... .... ...


----------



## Zod (16 Marzo 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> :unhappy: ... .... ....  orchite.... .... .... ...


Ribadisco che trovo meno strano vedere delle aspiranti sposine cambiare idea e perdere la testa per il dottore o per il prete che le sta sposando, piuttosto che vedere quarantenni sposate, con casa, mutuo, figli, impazzire e tornare quindicenni, distruggendo tutto nel totale menefreghismo nei confronti dei figli.


----------



## spleen (16 Marzo 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io non so niente.
> 
> E non sono neanche mai caduta nel sole.
> 
> ...


Ti leggo in forma,
quando ti leggo mi passa un po' l'orchite.


----------



## Zod (16 Marzo 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io non so niente.
> 
> E non sono neanche mai caduta nel sole.
> 
> ...


"galeotto fu il cuoricino" Che sia un fatto ormonale lo ammette implicitamente anche lei quando sostiene che non aveva altra scelta. Tipo quando stai morendo di sete e bevi da una pozzanghera (paragone calzante).


----------



## spleen (16 Marzo 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Ribadisco che trovo meno strano vedere delle aspiranti sposine cambiare idea e perdere la testa per il dottore o per il prete che le sta sposando, piuttosto che vedere quarantenni sposate, con casa, mutuo, figli, impazzire e tornare quindicenni, distruggendo tutto nel totale menefreghismo nei confronti dei figli.


Vedi, secondo me la gravità non si misura dall' anello che portiamo al dito o meno, ma dalla completa mancanza di senso di responsabilità verso se stessi e verso le persone che consideriamo a noi vicine. Non credo che la protagonista di questo romanzetto d'appendice si sarebbe fermata neanche se fosse stata sposata con prole.


----------



## Zod (16 Marzo 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Vedi, secondo me la gravità non si misura dall' anello che portiamo al dito o meno, ma dalla completa mancanza di senso di responsabilità verso se stessi e verso le persone che consideriamo a noi vicine. Non credo che la protagonista di questo romanzetto d'appendice si sarebbe fermata neanche se fosse stata sposata con prole.


Con la differenza che in quel caso si sarebbe tenuta famiglia, figli e amante. Per convenienza, nei limiti del possibile. Insomma è l'argomento di questo forum. Fortunatamente ha conosciuto questo lato di se prima di coinvolgere fedi, mutui e figli. 

Morale della favola: più dottorini per tutte!!! (Io li inserirei nel corso prematrimoniale)


----------



## spleen (16 Marzo 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> *Con la differenza che in quel caso si sarebbe tenuta famiglia, figli e amante*. Per convenienza, nei limiti del possibile. Insomma è l'argomento di questo forum. Fortunatamente ha conosciuto questo lato di se prima di coinvolgere fedi, mutui e figli.
> 
> Morale della favola: più dottorini per tutte!!! (Io li inserirei nel corso prematrimoniale)


E chi te lo dice?


----------



## ipazia (16 Marzo 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Ti leggo in forma,
> *quando ti leggo mi passa un po' l'orchite.*


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

non me l'avevano mai detto!!!:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ipazia (16 Marzo 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> "galeotto fu il cuoricino" Che sia un fatto ormonale lo ammette *implicitamente* anche lei quando sostiene che non aveva altra scelta. Tipo quando stai morendo di sete e bevi da una pozzanghera (paragone calzante).


E' esattamente quell'implicitamente, unito all'amore e alla forza dell'entità che tira i fili portandola a essere qualcosa che non è, che non mi torna.


----------



## Zod (16 Marzo 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> E' esattamente quell'implicitamente, unito all'amore e alla forza dell'entità che tira i fili portandola a essere qualcosa che non è, che non mi torna.


E' come per i vulcani, dormono per secoli e poi BUM!


----------



## Nicka (16 Marzo 2015)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ipazia (16 Marzo 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> E' come per i vulcani, dormono per secoli e poi BUM!


..questa è bella!!!:up::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (16 Marzo 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io non so niente.
> 
> E non sono neanche mai caduta nel sole.
> 
> ...


Ti quoto.


----------



## Eratò (17 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Magari ci capissi qualcosa, mi sento stravolta e ribaltata. Ammetto di aver omesso che con il mio fidanzato, riflettendoci, le cose non vadano benissimo, ma non voglio essere una di quelle donne che scaricano sul proprio compagno le giustificazioni dei propri tradimenti.
> 
> Il mio fidanzato mi ha chiamata poco fa, non era incazzato, ma gelido. Io mi sono infuriata per il suo folle giro di telefonate senza chiamarmi di persona. Penso che abbia intuito cosa ci sia sotto, ma non glielo ho voluto dire.
> 
> ...


Pooovera !Una bambola di pezza tra le sue braccia...


----------



## Uhlalá (17 Marzo 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Previsione: appena il dottorino sa che ti sei lasxiata con il fidanzato scappa a gambe levate


Brava....e la accusa pure di stalking se lei si presenta alla partita


----------



## georgemary (17 Marzo 2015)

Io di tutta questa storia fino adesso, trovo ridicolo solo che abbia chiesto dove comprare i biglietti.
Poi non lo so, non mi sembra così irrealistica come storia.


----------



## Nicka (17 Marzo 2015)

georgemary ha detto:


> Io di tutta questa storia fino adesso, trovo ridicolo solo che abbia chiesto dove comprare i biglietti.
> Poi non lo so, non mi sembra così irrealistica come storia.


Non è irrealistica la storia.
Sono irrealistici i modi e i tempi e i comportamenti di tutti nella storia. Tralasciando le parti romanzate da scivolate nel sole, sguardi laceranti, l'ammmmore e stronzate simili.


----------



## oscuro (17 Marzo 2015)

*Nicka*

Vedi nicka,l'importante nella vita è avere chiaro cosa vuoi.Deja farebbe bene a guardarsi dentro,se dal suo profondo io sente l'estremo biosogno di "allappare"ogni cazzo che gira famelico nei paraggi del suo sedere volitivo,non c'è problema,se vuole diventare un bel parcheggio a mbulante a sosta lunga per nerchie turgide e corroboranti non c'è problema,basta saperlo,basta dirlo,basta viaggiare da sole e farsi scotennare e affumicare il sedere fino alla sedia a rotelle....!


----------



## Traccia (17 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vedi nicka,l'importante nella vita è avere chiaro cosa vuoi.Deja farebbe bene a guardarsi dentro,se dal suo profondo io sente l'estremo biosogno di "allappare"ogni cazzo che gira famelico nei paraggi del suo sedere volitivo,non c'è problema,se vuole diventare un bel parcheggio a mbulante a sosta lunga per nerchie turgide e corroboranti non c'è problema,basta saperlo,basta dirlo,basta viaggiare da sole e farsi scotennare e affumicare il sedere fino alla sedia a rotelle....!


:rotfl::rotfl:ma come te vengono??!?!!?!?! :singleeye: voglio pure io questa creatività uffa!!!


----------



## Irrisoluto (17 Marzo 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io non so niente.
> 
> E non sono neanche mai caduta nel sole.
> 
> ...


Saggia...


----------



## georgemary (17 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non è irrealistica la storia.
> Sono irrealistici i modi e i tempi e i comportamenti di tutti nella storia. Tralasciando le parti romanzate da scivolate nel sole, sguardi laceranti, l'ammmmore e stronzate simili.


capito.

Comunque sarà che io scrivo poco anche se ormai mi sono iscritta un anno fa, ma ad essere sincera, anche a me sembra che molte volte ci siano attacchi esagerati verso le persone.
C'è propria la tendenza a non accettare il nuovo, a parte ad es. uno Stark che è troppo adorabile per non accettarlo.
Voglio dire che voi, i vecchi, vi conoscete, avete quel modo di scherzare, di inveire, di parlare e dovreste per me capire che uno esterno che non vi conosce può rimanere intimorito da questi modi ed invece a me sembra il più delle volte che buttiate il carico non appena vedete questo timore.

Opinione personale che si può non condividere, ma io da frequentatrice ormai di un anno, scrivo poco, ma vi leggo, penso proprio questo!


----------



## disincantata (17 Marzo 2015)

Per me dipende solo da quello che si scrive.
certe storie che poi si rivelano vere, purtroppo, all'inizio sembrano prese per il c




Nel  2015 leggere. .mi ha fatta sua....e di una schiera di donne in adorazione....cappuccino con i cuori in una sala d'attesa.....


----------



## Traccia (17 Marzo 2015)

georgemary ha detto:


> capito.
> 
> Comunque sarà che io scrivo poco anche se ormai mi sono iscritta un anno fa, ma ad essere sincera, anche a me sembra che molte volte ci siano attacchi esagerati verso le persone.
> C'è propria la tendenza a non accettare il nuovo, a parte ad es. uno Stark che è troppo adorabile per non accettarlo.
> ...


Ciao georgemary (ma sai che credevo tu fossi un uomo? sono distratta e non associo nick a storie/sesso/ecc) sono assolutamente d'accordo con te.
Spesso e volentieri sono fuggiti molti utenti proprio per i modi 'aggressivi' avuti all'accoglienza.
Una sorta di nonnismo antipatico.
Più che altro è la percezione di una aggressività, che se poi scavi bene e conosci le dinamiche e gli utenti, ti rendi conto che non è così. Ma che spesso è solo un gioco, uno scherzare, un parlare senza veli.
Anche io sia quando sono arrivata sia dopo ho avuto questa sensazione, forse perchè uno arriva 'fragile e spaventato' alla ricerca di conforto e totale empatia. Certe batoste invece! anche molto pesanti. Poi mettici che uno è in uno stato teso come corda di violino e fragile che anche una parola media ti diventa una cattiveria che ti squarcia in due.
 Io immaginavo questo luogo come un centro di accoglienza e di ascolto ma poi mi hanno spiegato che è una piazza dove ognuno ci mette del suo ed è libero di espirmersi come preferisce...
E ti ci abitui e lo accetti alla fine, e capisci che non era aggressività o cattiveria, ma solo confronto tra persone che la pensano diversamente, schiettezza senza veli... Anche se io, come te, per natura sono portata ad avere modi più pacifici e diplomatici.
Mi rendo conto però che per i neoarrivati questa cosa, soprattutto all'inizio, sia difficile da cogliere.
E sono d'accordo con te che le accoglienze dovrebbero essere più morbide...nel rispetto del dolore/disagio/difficoltà/storia altrui.


----------



## Nicka (17 Marzo 2015)

georgemary ha detto:


> capito.
> 
> Comunque sarà che io scrivo poco anche se ormai mi sono iscritta un anno fa, ma ad essere sincera, anche a me sembra che molte volte ci siano attacchi esagerati verso le persone.
> C'è propria la tendenza a non accettare il nuovo, a parte ad es. uno Stark che è troppo adorabile per non accettarlo.
> ...


Ci siamo iscritte insieme...


----------



## ivanl (17 Marzo 2015)

Traccia, hai ragione: in questa storia, c'e' tanto disagio, ma nel senso JBiano del termine...


----------



## georgemary (17 Marzo 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> Ciao georgemary (ma sai che credevo tu fossi un uomo? sono distratta e non associo nick a storie/sesso/ecc) sono assolutamente d'accordo con te.
> Spesso e volentieri sono fuggiti molti utenti proprio per i modi 'aggressivi' avuti all'accoglienza.
> Una sorta di nonnismo antipatico.
> Più che altro è la percezione di una aggressività, che se poi scavi bene e conosci le dinamiche e gli utenti, ti rendi conto che non è così. Ma che spesso è solo un gioco, uno scherzare, un parlare senza veli.
> ...


no sono donna  ed anche ripiena in questo momento :rotfl:
E ma io lo so che è un modo di fare, però l'esterno come lo capisce???
 Per me molte volte fugge, la diplomazia in questo forum non esiste proprio per me. Uno può capire che oscuro fa sempre così dopo che lo legge una ventina di volte o un JB o una disincantata che attacca sempre e comunque i traditori.
Per me ci vorrebbe un pò di morbidezza, altrimenti prima o poi questo forum altro che forum, sarà un posto di nicchia esclusivo dove ci saranno sempre gli stessi che scrivono e per me è una sconfitta.

Una dopo un pò che vi legge apprezza anche ognuno di voi, ma se all'inizio c'è questo modo di fare, la conoscenza non verrà mai approfondita.
Altra abitudine che avete e che trovo da correggere è che andate in ot che è un piacere, saluti, etc, un utente appena iscritto vuole leggere più risposte che può che riguardano il suo caso ed a volte voi create sotto topic di intere pagine, per me è sbagliatissimo ed in un qualsiasi altro forum verreste puniti. 

Pensateci, poi potete continuare a fare come volete, eh


----------



## Traccia (17 Marzo 2015)

georgemary ha detto:


> no sono donna  ed anche ripiena in questo momento :rotfl:
> E ma io lo so che è un modo di fare, però l'esterno come lo capisce???
> Per me molte volte fugge, la diplomazia in questo forum non esiste proprio per me. Uno può capire che oscuro fa sempre così dopo che lo legge una ventina di volte o un JB o una disincantata che attacca sempre e comunque i traditori.
> Per me ci vorrebbe un pò di morbidezza, altrimenti prima o poi questo forum altro che forum, sarà un posto di nicchia esclusivo dove ci saranno sempre gli stessi che scrivono e per me è una sconfitta.
> ...


Si, vero...
Aiutaci anche tu...come? impossibile cambiare gli altri, convieni? che sono, siamo liberi di essere noi stessi e fare tesoro delle osservazioni...però puoi aiutare dando il tuo contributo morbido e positivo alle storie.
Dai, non limitarti solo a leggere ma visto che hai trovato dei punti di miglioramento inizia ad usarli con il tuo modo di essere.
A mio avviso sarebbe un valore aggiunto al forum.
Dai Dai.


----------



## Traccia (17 Marzo 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Traccia, hai ragione: in questa storia, c'e' tanto disagio, ma nel senso JBiano del termine...


oddio non ho capito...che tradotto significa? 
(...uhm...mi sto già pentendo di aver posto questa domanda :rotfl


----------



## drusilla (17 Marzo 2015)

georgemary ha detto:


> no sono donna  ed anche ripiena in questo momento :rotfl:
> E ma io lo so che è un modo di fare, però l'esterno come lo capisce???
> Per me molte volte fugge, la diplomazia in questo forum non esiste proprio per me. Uno può capire che oscuro fa sempre così dopo che lo legge una ventina di volte o un JB o una disincantata che attacca sempre e comunque i traditori.
> Per me ci vorrebbe un pò di morbidezza, altrimenti prima o poi questo forum altro che forum, sarà un posto di nicchia esclusivo dove ci saranno sempre gli stessi che scrivono e per me è una sconfitta.
> ...


Io invece vedo che gli utenti "veri", una volta passati per le forche caudine delle prime diffidenze e i primi sfottò, rimangono, penso a new entry validissime come Uhlalà o Mary the Philips o altre donne (Tessa, Lorella, Angela), in maggioranza tradite ma che hanno trovato sfogo e anche sorrisi qua. Anche Irrisoluto che è uomo si è dimostrato una persona vera nonostante la sua storia per niente facile che potrebbe aver dato fiato ai sospetti. 
Dejaneera che cerca, qua? Consigli? non mi sembra. Racconta la sua storiella a puntate e basta. Niente interazione.


----------



## oscuro (17 Marzo 2015)

*traccia*



Traccia ha detto:


> Ciao georgemary (ma sai che credevo tu fossi un uomo? sono distratta e non associo nick a storie/sesso/ecc) sono assolutamente d'accordo con te.
> Spesso e volentieri sono fuggiti molti utenti proprio per i modi 'aggressivi' avuti all'accoglienza.
> Una sorta di nonnismo antipatico.
> Più che altro è la percezione di una aggressività, che se poi scavi bene e conosci le dinamiche e gli utenti, ti rendi conto che non è così. Ma che spesso è solo un gioco, uno scherzare, un parlare senza veli.
> ...


Ok,non è sbagliato quello che scrivi.Però diciamo pure che molte persone che vengono qui dentro,VOGLIONO leggere quello che gli conviene leggere.....E allora ci sta che se deja viene qui e confonde un violentissimo attacco di manico rosa con l'amore uno ci si possa anche incazzare no?Se a 30 anni conosci uno e dopo due giorni gli elargisci il tuo sederino estroverso non è carino che scrivi:NON ABBIAMO SCOPATO...ABBIAMO FATTO L'AMORE....!Insomma facciamoci a capire,non è che siamo qui a farci coglionare dalla prima sbucciafrenuli in giro per il mondo,che da fidanzata perde la testa e le mutande per uno sconosciuto e ci parla d'amore.O no?


----------



## Traccia (17 Marzo 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Io invece vedo che gli utenti "veri", una volta passati per le forche caudine delle prime diffidenze e i primi sfottò, rimangono, penso a new entry validissime come Uhlalà o Mary the Philips o altre donne (Tessa, Lorella, Angela), in maggioranza tradite ma che hanno trovato sfogo e anche sorrisi qua. Anche Irrisoluto che è uomo si è dimostrato una persona vera nonostante la sua storia per niente facile che potrebbe aver dato fiato ai sospetti.
> Dejaneera che cerca, qua? Consigli? non mi sembra. Racconta la sua storiella a puntate e basta. Niente interazione.


Vero Drusilla che Deja si sta ponendo in maniera a puntate...e ok. Ma ci sono tanti casi di utenti che nemmeno sappiamo se erano validi o no perchè massacrati da subito. Una selezione naturale dirai? si, ma io sono invece per tutto a tutti, anche i meno brillanti... 
Per non parlare degli utenti "storici" che se ne sono andati per gli attacchi gratuiti (la prima che mi viene in mente è Biri che non era affatto stupida ma è stata messa alla gogna...
Eccheèèèè maròòòò)


----------



## Caciottina (17 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ok,non è sbagliato quello che scrivi.Però diciamo pure che molte persone che vengono qui dentro,VOGLIONO leggere quello che gli conviene leggere.....E allora ci sta che se deja viene qui e confonde un violentissimo attacco di manico rosa con l'amore uno ci si possa anche incazzare no?Se a 30 anni conosci uno e dopo due giorni gli elargisci il tuo sederino estroverso non è carino che scrivi:NON ABBIAMO SCOPATO...ABBIAMO FATTO L'AMORE....!Insomma facciamoci a capire,non è che siamo qui a farci coglionare dalla prima sbucciafrenuli in giro per il mondo,che da fidanzata perde la testa e le mutande per uno sconosciuto e ci parla d'amore.O no?


quoto molto


----------



## oscuro (17 Marzo 2015)

*Nicka*



Traccia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:ma come te vengono??!?!!?!?! :singleeye: voglio pure io questa creatività uffa!!!


 Semplicemente non amo la volgarità gratutita.


----------



## Traccia (17 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ok,non è sbagliato quello che scrivi.Però diciamo pure che molte persone che vengono qui dentro,VOGLIONO leggere quello che gli conviene leggere.....E allora ci sta che se deja viene qui e confonde un violentissimo attacco di manico rosa con l'amore uno ci si possa anche incazzare no?Se a 30 anni conosci uno e dopo due giorni gli elargisci il tuo sederino estroverso non è carino che scrivi:NON ABBIAMO SCOPATO...ABBIAMO FATTO L'AMORE....!Insomma facciamoci a capire,non è che siamo qui a farci coglionare dalla prima sbucciafrenuli in giro per il mondo,che da fidanzata perde la testa e le mutande per uno sconosciuto e ci parla d'amore.O no?



corretto, non sto dicendo che bisogna assecondare gli utenti dicendo loro ciò che più aggrada, assolutamente no, infatti ho anche scritto che se uno va un po' oltre capisce poi che non è cattiveria ma solo una schiettezza senza veli, con ognuno il proprio carattere di utente (a parte i casi sparsi di nonnismo selvaggio).
Il confine vedi però, è delicato.
Ed è la reazione degli utenti stessi (che non è la prima volta che leggo che si sentono attaccati) che dimostra che spesso più che il contenuto sono proprio i modi.
Ma consapevole che ognuno è come è, e che non si cambia, per questo ciò che ho fatto è stato invitare georgemary a partecipare attivamente, così si 'rafforza' quell'altro lato e magari il coro diventa più misto ed equilibrato...


----------



## georgemary (17 Marzo 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> Si, vero...
> Aiutaci anche tu...come? impossibile cambiare gli altri, convieni? che sono, siamo liberi di essere noi stessi e fare tesoro delle osservazioni...però puoi aiutare dando il tuo contributo morbido e positivo alle storie.
> Dai, non limitarti solo a leggere ma visto che hai trovato dei punti di miglioramento inizia ad usarli con il tuo modo di essere.
> A mio avviso sarebbe un valore aggiunto al forum.
> Dai Dai.


No io mica vi voglio cambiare, dico solo che all'inizio si dovrebbe cercare di essere meno prevenuti e più diplomatici, come riuscirci non lo so, contando fino a 10? Aspettando che il nuovo utente si sblocchi, parli di più, racconti più dettagli.



drusilla ha detto:


> Io invece vedo che gli utenti "veri", una volta passati per le forche caudine delle prime diffidenze e i primi sfottò, rimangono, penso a new entry validissime come Uhlalà o Mary the Philips o altre donne (Tessa, Lorella, Angela), in maggioranza tradite ma che hanno trovato sfogo e anche sorrisi qua. Anche Irrisoluto che è uomo si è dimostrato una persona vera nonostante la sua storia per niente facile che potrebbe aver dato fiato ai sospetti.
> Dejaneera che cerca, qua? Consigli? non mi sembra. Racconta la sua storiella a puntate e basta. Niente interazione.


E drusilla ma ci sono utenti che su questo forum scrivono 24 ore su 24, non so se te ne rendi conto, cioè stare dietro ad alcune è un'impresa, comunque il mio discorso era un'osservazione generale e non riferita solo a Dejaneera.


----------



## Nicka (17 Marzo 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> Ciao georgemary (ma sai che credevo tu fossi un uomo? sono distratta e non associo nick a storie/sesso/ecc) sono assolutamente d'accordo con te.
> Spesso e volentieri sono fuggiti molti utenti proprio per i modi 'aggressivi' avuti all'accoglienza.
> Una sorta di nonnismo antipatico.
> Più che altro è la percezione di una aggressività, che se poi scavi bene e conosci le dinamiche e gli utenti, ti rendi conto che non è così. Ma che spesso è solo un gioco, uno scherzare, un parlare senza veli.
> ...


Sarà l'ennesima volta che faccio negli anni questo intervento, ma repetita iuvant...dicono.
Quando si arriva in un nuovo posto è ovvio che ci sono dinamiche già cristallizzate, in un certo senso. La gente si conosce o comunque sa dell'esistenza di quel tale utente, magari non ci interagisce più di tanto.
Questo è un forum, non un centro di accoglienza, nè un centro di recupero casi disperati, nè è gestito da psichiatri o psicologi. E' un luogo dove mille varietà di persone di varie estrazioni sociali, di varie età, di varie culture e di varia scolarizzazione. Per questo motivo è impossibile che tutti si pongano allo stesso modo con il nuovo utente.
Io mi sono iscritta un anno fa, non sono arrivata nè disperata nè sofferente, sono arrivata perchè mi piace scrivere e uno dei miei modi di approccio è quello che si può leggere. Mettiamoci che mi diverte particolarmente anche il cazzeggio selvaggio. Non mi sono mai permessa di attaccare chi mi sembra "pulito", nei mesi insieme a me sono arrivati diversi utenti validi, uomini e donne, traditi e traditori. Utenti che sono rimasti e che non hanno avuto problemi. Utenti che scrivono, magari non frequentemente, e che si interfacciano, che danno un contributo...magari con la parola forte o con la carezza, ma appunto interagiscono.
Quando io mi pongo con un utente lo faccio per stimolare la discussione. Penso anche solo un LDS che a me fa venire la scabbia quando lo leggo D), ma gli rispondo anche seriamente tra un vaffanculo e un altro. Ma lui è uno di quelli che interagisce a modo suo. Ha le sue idee strambe e se le porta avanti e si spiega.
Ora tu dimmi questa che viene qui e in 3 giorni ci scrive le puntate delle sue uscite col medico trentenne, volontario, personal trainer, el ga el suv e uno sguardo lacerante e fa sue le donne inevitabilmente, con un fidanzato che è praticamente morto nel giro di 2 righe 2, con una personalità simile a quella della carta igienica. E attenzione che se lo stava per sposare eh.
Traccia, ho preso il tuo post e rispondo con questo anche a Georgemary.
Il forum è bello perchè ti permette anche di non avere quel velo di diplomazia che nella vita a volte è necessario.
Qui siamo tutte persone, ma nel momento in cui scriviamo abbiamo tutti la stessa "importanza", vecchi, nuovi, giovani e meno giovani.


----------



## Traccia (17 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Semplicemente non amo la volgarità gratutita.


quoti me e pensi a Nicka?!?

povera me tapina :triste::triste::triste:


----------



## Nicka (17 Marzo 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> quoti me e pensi a Nicka?!?
> 
> povera me tapina :triste::triste::triste:




Certo che mi pensa.
E' inevitabile!!! 

Ciao Yuma!!!


----------



## ivanl (17 Marzo 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> oddio non ho capito...che tradotto significa?
> (...uhm...mi sto già pentendo di aver posto questa domanda :rotfl


Nel senso che lei e' una disagiata


----------



## Traccia (17 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sarà l'ennesima volta che faccio negli anni questo intervento, ma repetita iuvant...dicono.
> Quando si arriva in un nuovo posto è ovvio che ci sono dinamiche già cristallizzate, in un certo senso. La gente si conosce o comunque sa dell'esistenza di quel tale utente, magari non ci interagisce più di tanto.
> Questo è un forum, non un centro di accoglienza, nè un centro di recupero casi disperati, nè è gestito da psichiatri o psicologi. E' un luogo dove mille varietà di persone di varie estrazioni sociali, di varie età, di varie culture e di varia scolarizzazione. Per questo motivo è impossibile che tutti si pongano allo stesso modo con il nuovo utente.
> Io mi sono iscritta un anno fa, non sono arrivata nè disperata nè sofferente, sono arrivata perchè mi piace scrivere e uno dei miei modi di approccio è quello che si può leggere. Mettiamoci che mi diverte particolarmente anche il cazzeggio selvaggio. Non mi sono mai permessa di attaccare chi mi sembra "pulito", nei mesi insieme a me sono arrivati diversi utenti validi, uomini e donne, traditi e traditori. Utenti che sono rimasti e che non hanno avuto problemi. Utenti che scrivono, magari non frequentemente, e che si interfacciano, che danno un contributo...magari con la parola forte o con la carezza, ma appunto interagiscono.
> ...


io l'ho capito benissimo questo ragionamento, è ciò che ho cercato di dire a georgemary invitandola a partecipare più 'attivamente' dando il suo contributo 'diplomatico e morbido' a rafforzare quello che per noi è un limite. Io così faccio o cerco di fare.
Il fatto che molti avvertano l'attacco è innegabile, il fatto che tanti hanno saputo reagirvi anche, il fatto che molti invece siano scappati pure.
Quindi fermo restando che ognuno è come è, che ha le proprie motivazioni a stare qui e che continuerà ad essere se stesso perchè così gli aggrada, l'unica cosa da fare se una non ti piace è cambiarla partendo da te stesso (tanto sugli altri non ci possiamo fare niente), dando il proprio contributo alla causa.
Per questo se georgemary fa solo l'osservazione fine a se stessa, senza metterci del suo come esempio, resta solo una voce così...perchè tanto ognuno fa come je pare per le motivazioni che hai perfettamente descritto e che reputo più che valide.
Infatti quando mi avevate a suo tempo spiegato che non è un centro di accoglienza ma una piazza pubblica dove ognuno è se stesso e fa come je pare mi si è illuminata una parte che non avevo preso in considerazione, e ho continuato ad essere me stessa con i miei modi in un'altra prospettiva di luogo.
Per questo l'unica è invitare gerogemary a fare lo stesso. Tanto alla fine ognuno resta come è. Qui come nella vita.
Cambiare gli altri non ha senso: solitamente quando una cosa non mi piace o la accetto o la lascio perdere.
In questo caso del forum ho accettato (e mi torna, ha senso) il discorso che dici.


----------



## Traccia (17 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Certo che mi pensa.
> E' inevitabile!!!
> 
> Ciao Yuma!!!


Tacci...!!!!:rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (17 Marzo 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> io l'ho capito benissimo questo ragionamento, è ciò che ho cercato di dire a georgemary invitandola a partecipare più 'attivamente' dando il suo contributo 'diplomatico e morbido' a rafforzare quello che per noi è un limite. Io così faccio o cerco di fare.
> Il fatto che molti avvertano l'attacco è innegabile, il fatto che tanti hanno saputo reagirvi anche, il fatto che molti invece siano scappati pure.
> Quindi fermo restando che ognuno è come è, che ha le proprie motivazioni a stare qui e che continuerà ad essere se stesso perchè così gli aggrada, l'unica cosa da fare se una non ti piace è cambiarla partendo da te stesso (tanto sugli altri non ci possiamo fare niente), dando il proprio contributo alla causa.
> Per questo se georgemary fa solo l'osservazione fine a se stessa, senza metterci del suo come esempio, resta solo una voce così...perchè tanto ognuno fa come je pare per le motivazioni che hai perfettamente descritto e che reputo più che valide.
> ...


A me dispiace che parecchi di quelli validi siano andati via, questo sì.
Poi ci sono utenti-troll-pseudoscrittoriinerba che per me possono andare a ramengo.
Fermo restando che credo che Deja sia un/a pseudoscrittore/triceinerba, anche se mando affanculo (beccandomi i miei bei rossi) ho risposto coerentemente con quello che è il mio pensiero rispetto a una cosa simile, prendendo in considerazione il fatto che sia verosimile. Se poi l'interessato coglie quello che è scritto tra le righe ben venga, se non lo coglie non è problema mio.


----------



## oscuro (17 Marzo 2015)

*Insomma*



Nicka ha detto:


> A me dispiace che parecchi di quelli validi siano andati via, questo sì.
> Poi ci sono utenti-troll-pseudoscrittoriinerba che per me possono andare a ramengo.
> Fermo restando che credo che Deja sia un/a pseudoscrittore/triceinerba, anche se mando affanculo (beccandomi i miei bei rossi) ho risposto coerentemente con quello che è il mio pensiero rispetto a una cosa simile, prendendo in considerazione il fatto che sia verosimile. Se poi l'interessato coglie quello che è scritto tra le righe ben venga, se non lo coglie non è problema mio.


Insomma se biri era un utente valido stiamo messi bene....


----------



## Nicka (17 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Insomma se biri era un utente valido stiamo messi bene....


Tu fidati di me quando dico che lo era.


----------



## oscuro (17 Marzo 2015)

*SI*



Nicka ha detto:


> Tu fidati di me quando dico che lo era.


Ok,ma troppo permalosa....


----------



## Nicka (17 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ok,ma troppo permalosa....


Son permalosa anche io...ma in quel caso specifico si era andati troppo oltre il limite, per me e anche per diverso tempo.
Io poi sono del genere che me ne sbatto dopo un po', ma se mi fossi fermata ai primi commenti nei miei confronti avrei potuto salutarvi.


----------



## Traccia (17 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Tu fidati di me quando dico che lo era.





oscuro ha detto:


> Ok,ma troppo permalosa....


e per la proprietà transitiva, findandomi e visto che Nicka lo è, per me lo era.
Ma anche se non ce lo diceva Nicka, a me nella sua particolarità piaceva.
Permalosa? sfido chiunque a non esserlo se le vengono dette certe cose...
biosgna essere di ghiaccio altro che permalosi..


----------



## oscuro (17 Marzo 2015)

*Nicka*



Nicka ha detto:


> Son permalosa anche io...ma in quel caso specifico si era andati troppo oltre il limite, per me e anche per diverso tempo.
> Io poi sono del genere che me ne sbatto dopo un po', ma se mi fossi fermata ai primi commenti nei miei confronti avrei potuto salutarvi.


Io mi riferisco ad uno screzio che ho avuto con lei....!Non mi puoi fare battute e se poi te ne faccio una io ti incazzi....


----------



## Nicka (17 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io mi riferisco ad uno screzio che ho avuto con lei....!Non mi puoi fare battute e se poi te ne faccio una io ti incazzi....


Lo ricordo il vostro screzio! 
Ma non credere se ne sia andata per quello...


----------



## disincantata (17 Marzo 2015)

Mai attaccato Tebe..farfalla. Chiara. Neanche Lothar.

Attacco chi scrive cazzate.sui traditi. 


mi piace jb è  tutto dire

poi vedo gente che si cancella...poi non resiste e ritorna. 

Chi scappa mi auguro lo faccia  per stare meglio. Perché un tradito.già fatica di suo a risollevarsi e qui trova aiuto....però fa pure male rivedersi nelle storie altrui. E ripensarci molto. Qui sempre.

Ovvio che un tradito veda le cose dal suo punto di vista.

Continua a farlo nonostante tutto pure dopo aver provato l'ebrezza di contraccambiare. Figurati prima.

davvero non capisco dove vediate tutte ste ostilità. 
A me non è successo.  O non ci ho dato  peso.


----------



## oscuro (17 Marzo 2015)

*No*



Nicka ha detto:


> Lo ricordo il vostro screzio!
> Ma non credere se ne sia andata per quello...


Non puoi ricordarlo...e stato privato..!


----------



## Nicka (17 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non puoi ricordarlo...e stato privato..!


Ah privato non so, mi ricordo che anche pubblicamente vi siete accapigliati...


----------



## oscuro (17 Marzo 2015)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> Ah privato non so, mi ricordo che anche pubblicamente vi siete accapigliati...


In conseguenza di quello privato.Vedi un pò mi scrivi che ho il pisello piccolo e che non gliààà faccio.....e se ti scrivo che di cazzo ne vedi poco ti offendi?


----------



## Nocciola (17 Marzo 2015)

Sulla validità dell'utente non saprei
Io dopo gli ultimi posr in cui parlava di gente che tromba a destra e a manca direi che mi sono data la spiegazione sul perchè fosse qui e su cosa le rodeva
Sicuramente è stata attaccata, sicuramente non ha fatto molto per evitare fraintendimenti o battute.
Se metto un avatar come quello che ha messo lei devo essere pronta o a riderci sopra o a subire le battute
Altrimenti metti un gattino e nessuno dice nulla


----------



## lothar57 (17 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ok,non è sbagliato quello che scrivi.Però diciamo pure che molte persone che vengono qui dentro,VOGLIONO leggere quello che gli conviene leggere.....E allora ci sta che se deja viene qui e confonde un violentissimo attacco di manico rosa con l'amore uno ci si possa anche incazzare no?Se a 30 anni conosci uno e dopo due giorni gli elargisci il tuo sederino estroverso non è carino che scrivi:NON ABBIAMO SCOPATO...ABBIAMO FATTO L'AMORE....!Insomma facciamoci a capire,non è che siamo qui a farci coglionare dalla prima sbucciafrenuli in giro per il mondo,che da fidanzata perde la testa e le mutande per uno sconosciuto e ci parla d'amore.O no?



Be'le quaglie che ci credono esistono, Oscuro,le donne spesso cascano in questo tranello.
L''altra mia''per fortuna ragiona nell'esatto modo opposto dell'utente invornita...il bello e'che pensa di farmi''soffrire''....infatti....


----------



## oscuro (17 Marzo 2015)

*SI*



farfalla ha detto:


> Sulla validità dell'utente non saprei
> Io dopo gli ultimi posr in cui parlava di gente che tromba a destra e a manca direi che mi sono data la spiegazione sul perchè fosse qui e su cosa le rodeva
> Sicuramente è stata attaccata, sicuramente non ha fatto molto per evitare fraintendimenti o battute.
> Se metto un avatar come quello che ha messo lei devo essere pronta o a riderci sopra o a subire le battute
> Altrimenti metti un gattino e nessuno dice nulla


Ecco io sarei d'accrdo con te,potresti essere più specifica?perchè era qui?cosa cercava?cosa gli rodeva?


----------



## Nocciola (17 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco io sarei d'accrdo con te,potresti essere più specifica?perchè era qui?cosa cercava?cosa gli rodeva?


----------



## oscuro (17 Marzo 2015)

*Lothar*



lothar57 ha detto:


> Be'le quaglie che ci credono esistono, Oscuro,le donne spesso cascano in questo tranello.
> L''altra mia''per fortuna ragiona nell'esatto modo opposto dell'utente invornita...il bello e'che pensa di farmi''soffrire''....infatti....



Ma infatti.


----------



## Nicka (17 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> In conseguenza di quello privato.Vedi un pò mi scrivi che ho il pisello piccolo e che non gliààà faccio.....e se ti scrivo che di cazzo ne vedi poco ti offendi?


Oscuro, io capisco tutto, ma una delle cose che ho sempre detto è che devi vedere anche con chi puoi scherzare...pure nel caso la battuta venga per prima da una persona con cui non puoi farlo, perchè finisce a schifio.
Io so con chi posso scherzare qui dentro e battute cretine non mi vedi farle con tutti.
E poi chiariamoci, la Biri non ha avuto il piacere di avere a che fare bene con Zadig, che di piselli piccoli se ne intende... 
Giusto per nominare uno con cui posso scherzare su stronzate simili...


----------



## oscuro (17 Marzo 2015)

*Ok*



farfalla ha detto:


>


Scrivo io per te?


----------



## Nocciola (17 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Scrivo io per te?


Grazie sei un tesoro




Lo so che non vedevi l'ora di farlo


----------



## oscuro (17 Marzo 2015)

*Allora*



farfalla ha detto:


> Grazie sei un tesoro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Farfalla voleva scrivere che secondo lei Biri:era qui per motivi di salame rosa con piombatura finale,e che gli rodeva perchè non ha rimediato nulla....vero?:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (17 Marzo 2015)

*Appunto*



Nicka ha detto:


> Oscuro, io capisco tutto, ma una delle cose che ho sempre detto è che devi vedere anche con chi puoi scherzare...pure nel caso la battuta venga per prima da una persona con cui non puoi farlo, perchè finisce a schifio.
> Io so con chi posso scherzare qui dentro e battute cretine non mi vedi farle con tutti.
> E poi chiariamoci, la Biri non ha avuto il piacere di avere a che fare bene con Zadig, che di piselli piccoli se ne intende...
> Giusto per nominare uno con cui posso scherzare su stronzate simili...


Mi vedi fare battute a minerva?:rotfl::rotfl:se mi fai certe battute te le devi pure aspettare....


----------



## Nocciola (17 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Farfalla voleva scrivere che secondo lei Biri:era qui per motivi di salame rosa con piombatura finale,e che gli rodeva perchè non ha rimediato nulla....vero?:rotfl::rotfl:



Non so se questa era la motivazione
So che a un certo punto le è partito l'embolo perchè sospettava che c'era gente che qui dentro tromabava
Poi pubblica un avatar a dire poco ambiguo e poi se neva per le critiche all'avatar
Ora, a me che qui dentro tutti trombino con tutti (a parte te Oscuro ) frega davvero zero e quando mi metto in situazioni che possono dar aditito a battute mi ci metto consapevolemnte, non è che poi faccio l'offesa


----------



## Tessa (17 Marzo 2015)

Sono d'accordo con GeorgeMary.
Anche con chi dice che Deja non ascolta e fa di testa sua. Però mi dispiacerebbe se se ne andasse, mi piacciono i romanzi a puntate....


----------



## zanna (17 Marzo 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non so se questa era la motivazione
> So che a un certo punto le è partito l'embolo perchè sospettava che c'era gente che qui dentro tromabava
> Poi pubblica un avatar a dire poco ambiguo e poi se neva per le critiche all'avatar
> Ora, a me che qui dentro tutti trombino con tutti (a parte te Oscuro ) frega davvero zero e quando mi metto in situazioni che possono dar aditito a battute mi ci metto consapevolemnte, non è che poi faccio l'offesa


:amici:


----------



## Nicka (17 Marzo 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sulla validità dell'utente non saprei
> Io dopo gli ultimi posr in cui parlava di gente che tromba a destra e a manca direi che mi sono data la spiegazione sul perchè fosse qui e su cosa le rodeva
> Sicuramente è stata attaccata, sicuramente non ha fatto molto per evitare fraintendimenti o battute.
> Se metto un avatar come quello che ha messo lei devo essere pronta o a riderci sopra o a subire le battute
> Altrimenti metti un gattino e nessuno dice nulla


Io ricordo che lei aveva semplicemente detto che "qui poi magari tizio scopa con caia e non ci sarebbe niente di male perchè succede in ogni forum" cosa tra l'altro verissima. E' stata massacrata per questo motivo...senza contare la battuta delle cagnette con l'osso. A me sta cosa ha fatto morire perchè l'avevo detta tale e quale io e nessuno mi ha detto nulla, detta da lei è stato un bordello infinito. E mi è dispiaciuto, davvero.
Io trovo parecchio spiacevoli le battute su un avatar di una foto personale. Le trovo proprio spiacevoli.
Ma tanto è andata...pazienza.
Aveva solo un modo crudo di dire le cose, Oscuro le dice in maniera più scherzosa, JB le dice in maniera più urlata, ma il sunto quello era. Per me.


----------



## Nicka (17 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Farfalla voleva scrivere che secondo lei Biri:era qui per motivi di salame rosa con piombatura finale,e che gli rodeva perchè non ha rimediato nulla....vero?:rotfl::rotfl:


Se ti fidi di me ti posso invece dire che per me non era così.


----------



## oscuro (17 Marzo 2015)

*Io*



farfalla ha detto:


> Non so se questa era la motivazione
> So che a un certo punto le è partito l'embolo perchè sospettava che c'era gente che qui dentro tromabava
> Poi pubblica un avatar a dire poco ambiguo e poi se neva per le critiche all'avatar
> Ora, a me che qui dentro tutti trombino con tutti (a parte te Oscuro ) frega davvero zero e quando mi metto in situazioni che possono dar aditito a battute mi ci metto consapevolemnte, non è che poi faccio l'offesa


Ma qui dentro trombano uomini con le donne?con voi donne?cioè:ci sono uomini qui dentro che sono riusciti a rimediare una scopata con una donna?Posso conoscerli che vorrei stringergli la mano ed il pisello?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:ma sono dei maghi?chiaramente tolgo Lecter dalla lista,lui usa minacce,ricatti,pistole,ti fa violentare mamme,nonne,nipoti,ma altri uomini sono riusciti a scopare qui?TRASECOLO....


----------



## oscuro (17 Marzo 2015)

*SI*



Nicka ha detto:


> Io ricordo che lei aveva semplicemente detto che "qui poi magari tizio scopa con caia e non ci sarebbe niente di male perchè succede in ogni forum" cosa tra l'altro verissima. E' stata massacrata per questo motivo...senza contare la battuta delle cagnette con l'osso. A me sta cosa ha fatto morire perchè l'avevo detta tale e quale io e nessuno mi ha detto nulla, detta da lei è stato un bordello infinito. E mi è dispiaciuto, davvero.
> Io trovo parecchio spiacevoli le battute su un avatar di una foto personale. Le trovo proprio spiacevoli.
> Ma tanto è andata...pazienza.
> Aveva solo un modo crudo di dire le cose, Oscuro le dice in maniera più scherzosa, JB le dice in maniera più urlata, ma il sunto quello era. Per me.


Si, se posti  foto tipo quelle del conte in divisa no...ma come cazzo fai poi?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tessa (17 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma qui dentro trombano uomini con le donne?con voi donne?cioè:ci sono uomini qui dentro che sono riusciti a rimediare una scopata con una donna?Posso conoscerli che vorrei stringergli la mano ed il pisello?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:ma sono dei maghi?chiaramente tolgo Lecter dalla lista,lui usa minacce,ricatti,pistole,ti fa violentare mamme,nonne,nipoti,ma altri uomini sono riusciti a scopare qui?TRASECOLO....


Sveglia Oscuro!
Ci sono quelli che ci provano. Poi non so quanto rimedino.....


----------



## Nicka (17 Marzo 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con GeorgeMary.
> Anche con chi dice che Deja non ascolta e fa di testa sua. Però mi dispiacerebbe se se ne andasse, mi piacciono i romanzi a puntate....


Ma se vuoi mi impegno e ne scrivo uno più interessante, più intrigante, più erotico, con più tensione emotiva...
Puntate ogni quanto? Una a settimana? Una al mese? Una ogni 3 giorni, ma col rischio che il racconto finisca presto?
Protagonista molto giovane o trentenne, single o fidanzata/sposata, situazione molto fisica o sulla linea della tensione mentale? Lui deve essere coetaneo o più giovane o più grande? Single o fidanzato/sposato? Uomo in divisa o impiegato/tecnico? Vuoi qualcosa di romantico o qualcosa di veramente pesante e perverso?
Non ci vuole mica molto!


----------



## zanna (17 Marzo 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con GeorgeMary.
> Anche con chi dice che Deja non ascolta e fa di testa sua. Però mi dispiacerebbe se se ne andasse, mi piacciono i romanzi a puntate....


Io invece spero che il risveglio sia molto modulato ... è ancora in botta e temo che quando il torbido si sarà decantato per lei sarà un gran bel casino proprio perchè non è avvezza ... una volta sveglia rischia di trovarsi sola, ghermita dai suoi demoni e col cervello in pappa ... onestamente mi spiacerebbe (seriamente) pur con tutto l'affetto che provo per lei (naturalmente qui cazzeggio)


----------



## disincantata (17 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io ricocazzotti.  he lei aveva semplicemente detto che "qui poi magari tizio scopa con caia e non ci sarebbe niente di male perchè succede in ogni forum" cosa tra l'altro verissima. E' stata massacrata per questo motivo...senza contare la battuta delle cagnette con l'osso. A me sta cosa ha fatto morire perchè l'avevo detta tale e quale io e nessuno mi ha detto nulla, detta da lei è stato un bordello infinito. E mi è dispiaciuto, davvero.
> Io trovo parecchio spiacevoli le battute su un avatar di una foto personale. Le trovo proprio spiacevoli.
> Ma tanto è andata...pazienza.
> Aveva solo un modo crudo di dire le cose, Oscuro le dice in maniera più scherzosa, JB le dice in maniera più urlata, ma il sunto quello era. Per me.


Detta da lei sicuramente era inopportuna.

Era chiaramente in cerca.

ALMENO parlasse per lei.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io ricordo che lei aveva semplicemente detto che "qui poi magari tizio scopa con caia e non ci sarebbe niente di male perchè succede in ogni forum" cosa tra l'altro verissima. E' stata massacrata per questo motivo...senza contare la battuta delle cagnette con l'osso. A me sta cosa ha fatto morire perchè l'avevo detta tale e quale io e nessuno mi ha detto nulla, detta da lei è stato un bordello infinito. E mi è dispiaciuto, davvero.
> Io trovo parecchio spiacevoli le battute su un avatar di una foto personale. Le trovo proprio spiacevoli.
> Ma tanto è andata...pazienza.
> Aveva solo un modo crudo di dire le cose, Oscuro le dice in maniera più scherzosa, JB le dice in maniera più urlata, ma il sunto quello era. Per me.


La battuta era su un avatar con un personaggio animato che era davvero ambiguo
-sul fatto che inizialmente avesse messo il suo viso ricordo qualche battuta ma anche qui , se non vuoi commenti metti una pianta grassa.
Se ti esponi poi devi essere  in grado di reggere commenti altrimenti ti astieni


----------



## Nicka (17 Marzo 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Detta da lei sicuramente era inopportuna.
> 
> Era chiaramente in cerca.
> 
> ALMENO parlasse per lei.


Non era in cerca.
Poi se volete continuare a pensare che sia così è idea vostra. Io non mi metto ora a fare una difesa postuma, ma so che così non era.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma qui dentro trombano uomini con le donne?con voi donne?cioè:ci sono uomini qui dentro che sono riusciti a rimediare una scopata con una donna?Posso conoscerli che vorrei stringergli la mano ed il pisello?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:ma sono dei maghi*?chiaramente tolgo Lecter dalla lista,lui usa minacce,ricatti,pistole,ti fa violentare mamme,nonne,nipoti,ma altri uomini sono riusciti a scopare qui?TRASECOLO*....


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (17 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si, se posti  foto tipo quelle del conte in divisa no...ma come cazzo fai poi?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Minchia, ora posto una mia foto in divisa!!!


----------



## Caciottina (17 Marzo 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Detta da lei sicuramente era inopportuna.
> 
> Era chiaramente in cerca.
> 
> ALMENO parlasse per lei.


ma perche ERA CHIARAMENTE in cerca?
a me non ha dato questa impressione sinceramente, e si che la leggevo bene


----------



## oscuro (17 Marzo 2015)

*Tessa*



Tessa ha detto:


> Sveglia Oscuro!
> Ci sono quelli che ci provano. Poi non so quanto rimedino.....


MA che ci siano quellic he ci provano è evidente,postano pure le loro foto in divisa...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:ma che ci riescano rimango basito....le donne qui dentro sono molto ermetiche....


----------



## oscuro (17 Marzo 2015)

*Farfalla*



farfalla ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Non sto scherzando.Lecter non usa sistemi convenzionali,dai non dobbiamo aver paura di scrivere la verità.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non era in cerca.
> Poi se volete continuare a pensare che sia così è idea vostra. Io non mi metto ora a fare una difesa postuma, ma so che così non era.


Ma in cerca o no sono cazzi suoi. Però non fai commenti su cosa accade fuori di qui con il tono indispettito con cui l'ha fatto lei.


----------



## Caciottina (17 Marzo 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> La battuta era su un avatar con un personaggio animato che era davvero ambiguo
> -sul fatto che inizialmente avesse messo il suo viso ricordo qualche battuta ma anche qui , se non vuoi commenti metti una pianta grassa.
> Se ti esponi poi devi essere  in grado di reggere commenti altrimenti ti astieni


farfie pero questo suona come: se non vuoi questo, non fare questo...no. scusa....perche gli utenti sono autorizzati ad fare battute se io metto una mia foto? a me per esempio non hanno mai detto nulla, JB a parte....
quindi non era l avatar in se. era l'utente che stava sulle palle


----------



## Nocciola (17 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non sto scherzando.Lecter non usa sistemi convenzionali,dai non dobbiamo aver paura di scrivere la verità.



Sono di parte. Io credo che dice di essere buono e timido


----------



## oscuro (17 Marzo 2015)

*Caciotta*



caciottina ha detto:


> farfie pero questo suona come: se non vuoi questo, non fare questo...no. scusa....perche gli utenti sono autorizzati ad fare battute se io metto una mia foto? a me per esempio non hanno mai detto nulla, JB a parte....
> quindi non era l avatar in se. era l'utente che stava sulle palle


Posso?tu hai messo un foto...quella con i capelli lunghi...eri da inculata a secco......:up:Se posti una foto con occhiaie e sguardo languido io cosa devo pensare?o che sei una tossica,o che ti è andato per traverso qualche ceppo di carne rosa....


----------



## Tessa (17 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma se vuoi mi impegno e ne scrivo uno più interessante, più intrigante, più erotico, con più tensione emotiva...
> Puntate ogni quanto? Una a settimana? Una al mese? Una ogni 3 giorni, ma col rischio che il racconto finisca presto?
> Protagonista molto giovane o trentenne, single o fidanzata/sposata, situazione molto fisica o sulla linea della tensione mentale? Lui deve essere coetaneo o più giovane o più grande? Single o fidanzato/sposato? Uomo in divisa o impiegato/tecnico? Vuoi qualcosa di romantico o qualcosa di veramente pesante e perverso?
> Non ci vuole mica molto!


Nika devo pensare o almeno far finta di credere che sia tutto VERO!


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io ricordo che lei aveva semplicemente detto che "qui poi magari tizio scopa con caia e non ci sarebbe niente di male perchè succede in ogni forum" cosa tra l'altro verissima. E' stata massacrata per questo motivo...senza contare la battuta delle cagnette con l'osso. A me sta cosa ha fatto morire perchè l'avevo detta tale e quale io e nessuno mi ha detto nulla, detta da lei è stato un bordello infinito. E mi è dispiaciuto, davvero.
> Io trovo parecchio spiacevoli le battute su un avatar di una foto personale. Le trovo proprio spiacevoli.
> Ma tanto è andata...pazienza.
> Aveva solo un modo crudo di dire le cose, Oscuro le dice in maniera più scherzosa, JB le dice in maniera più urlata, ma il sunto quello era. Per me.


nicka anche a me quella frase ha infastidito ma non  per il  contenuto quanto per il  contesto  e il modo in cui è stata posta :dico una frase così e addebito la responsabilità ad altro ( il fantomatico nick suo amico). Tu al contrario affermando autonomamente ti sei assunta la responsabilità.  spero di essermi spiegata :singleeye: peraltro ancora devo capire perché a terze persone debba fregare "chi scopa con chi" a parte che può servire solo per becero pettegolezzo :facepalm:


----------



## oscuro (17 Marzo 2015)

*Si*



farfalla ha detto:


> Sono di parte. Io credo che dice di essere buono e timido


Eh certo cosa cazzo deve dire?un massone come lui?lui si descrive timido e buono...ma quando vede un culo perde la ragione,hai 18 anni?ne hai 88?per lui è lo stesso,anzi se hai 88 anni sei più a rischio....ti ha mai raccontato quando lo hanno beccato nel bagno del contro anziani che si inculava la direttrice di 79 anni?


----------



## Nicka (17 Marzo 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Nika devo pensare o almeno far finta di credere che sia tutto VERO!


Io racconterei solo storie di vita vissuta...
Non sono brava a inventare...


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Eh certo cosa cazzo deve dire?un massone come lui?lui si descrive timido e buono...ma quando vede un culo perde la ragione,hai 18 anni?ne hai 88?per lui è lo stesso,anzi se hai 88 anni sei più a rischio....ti ha mai raccontato quando lo hanno beccato nel bagno del contro anziani che si inculava la direttrice di 79 anni?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Oddio muoio dal ridere :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (17 Marzo 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> nicka anche a me quella frase ha infastidito ma non  per il  contenuto quanto per il  contesto  e il modo in cui è stata posta :dico una frase così e addebito la responsabilità ad altro ( il fantomatico nick suo amico). Tu al contrario affermando autonomamente ti sei assunta la responsabilità.  spero di essermi spiegata :singleeye: peraltro ancora devo capire perché a terze persone debba fregare "chi scopa con chi" a parte che può servire solo per becero pettegolezzo :facepalm:


Forse perchè tra traditori e traditi ci dovrebbe essere un dialogo su? 

Di certo almeno per me, in un forum di questo tipo, le tresche se esistono, fanno proprio schifo. 

Alla fine la frase comune che dice, "scopano, cazzi loro", vale, ma è di una indelicatezza infinita nei riguardi delle persone tradite. Ci si passa sopra a queste frasi, mica no, ma la forma i modi e contesti del luogo vengono totalmente ignorati.


----------



## Caciottina (17 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Posso?tu hai messo un foto...quella con i capelli lunghi...eri da inculata a secco......:up:Se posti una foto con occhiaie e sguardo languido io cosa devo pensare?o che sei una tossica,o che ti è andato per traverso qualche ceppo di carne rosa....


io col mio viso ne misi piu di una...ma non erano provocanti....
pero in realta nemmeno le sue....a parte qualche tetta fuori posto, ma non saranno mica le prime tette che gli utenti di tradi vedono


----------



## Nicka (17 Marzo 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> io col mio viso ne misi piu di una...ma non erano provocanti....
> pero in realta nemmeno le sue....a parte qualche tetta fuori posto, *ma non saranno mica le prime tette che gli utenti di tradi vedono*


Figurati, ce ne sono alcuni che hanno addirittura il Privilegio, con la P maiuscola!!


----------



## Caciottina (17 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Figurati, ce ne sono alcuni che hanno addirittura il Privilegio, con la P maiuscola!!


shhhh zitta.....ecco mo arriva farfie....
sempre a mettere zizzania


----------



## oscuro (17 Marzo 2015)

*SI*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Oddio muoio dal ridere :rotfl::rotfl:


Solo?e le denunce che si è preso per atti osceni?lui passa le giornate sui treni e si diverte a tirare fuori il pisello a iosa,l'altro giorno lo hanno beccato sul cavalcavia autostrada roma- firenze che mostrava il cazzo ai camionisti di passagio....!


----------



## Nicka (17 Marzo 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> shhhh zitta.....ecco mo arriva farfie....
> sempre a mettere zizzania


----------



## oscuro (17 Marzo 2015)

*Si*



caciottina ha detto:


> io col mio viso ne misi piu di una...ma non erano provocanti....
> pero in realta nemmeno le sue....a parte qualche tetta fuori posto, ma non saranno mica le prime tette che gli utenti di tradi vedono


Perchè devi postare una zinna fuori posto però?


----------



## Caciottina (17 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perchè devi postare una zinna fuori posto però?


qui sei crudelino pero'...se ti riferisci ad una tetta in particolare l'aveva detto che erano di dimensioni diversi, imperciocche' credo sia normale che una strabordi


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Marzo 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Forse perchè tra traditori e traditi ci dovrebbe essere un dialogo su?
> 
> Di certo almeno per me, in un forum di questo tipo, le tresche se esistono, fanno proprio schifo.
> 
> Alla fine la frase comune che dice, "scopano, cazzi loro", vale, ma è di una indelicatezza infinita nei riguardi delle persone tradite. Ci si passa sopra a queste frasi, mica no, ma la forma i modi e contesti del luogo vengono totalmente ignorati.


non ci siamo capiti a me non interessa sapere cosa fa un utente che scrive qui nel suo privato escluso per ciò che scrive e racconta. Punto.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Figurati, ce ne sono alcuni che hanno addirittura il Privilegio, con la P maiuscola!!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Solo?e le denunce che si è preso per atti osceni?lui passa le giornate sui treni e si diverte a tirare fuori il pisello a iosa,l'altro giorno lo hanno beccato sul cavalcavia autostrada roma- firenze che mostrava il cazzo ai camionisti di passagio....!


Addirittura ai camionisti :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (17 Marzo 2015)

*SI*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Addirittura ai camionisti :rotfl::rotfl:


Lui è fatto così,gira in giacca e cravatta,mocassini,calzini,ma senza mutande e pantaloni.Guardate che Lecter è anche strano oltre ad essere estremamente pericoloso.


----------



## Jim Cain (17 Marzo 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Che astio. Capita l'amore a prima vista, il perdere la testa. Anche se il dottore la stesse prendendo in giro, lei ha comunque provato una cosa nuova. Che senso avrebbe tornare dal fidanzato che non le ha mai fatto provare tanto? Probabilmente era la classica tipa che si è innamorata per inerzia del primo bravo ragazzo decente che si è interessato a lei seriamente. Non ha scelto, è stata scelta. Ora ha scoperto cos'è la passione. Ma beata lei cazzo!!!!!!!
> 
> E comunque non è sposata, non ha figli, non sta prendendo in giro nessuno, tranne forse se stessa, ma evidentemente ne vale la pena.


Già. Astio, invidia e un insopportabile atteggiamento da Nostradamus...


----------



## Dejaneera (17 Marzo 2015)

*La reazione gelida del mio fidanzato*

Parlo, scrivo ma non sono più me stessa. Il mio fidanzato mi ha voluto incontrare prima di pranzo. 
Non era arrabbiato, dispiaciuto, disperato. Era gelido, distante.
Mi ha chiesto cosa cazzo avevo fatto. Non ci crederete, sono stata sintetica, volevo andarmene il prima possibile, stavo morendo, non per la vergogna, ma per il dispiacere che gli stavo dando. Lui è un ragazzo molto autoritario, indipendente, ma comunque dolce e premuroso, gli unici scontri che abbiamo avuto sono dovuti al suo lavoro, che per vari motivi etici non condivido. Stavamo progettando il matrimonio, ad aprile avremmo dovuto cercarci casa ed i nostri genitori avrebbero fatto uno sforzo immane per aiutarci.

E' assurdo, sto già parlando al passato, sembra impossibile ma è così. Ho fatto un volo in avanti, penso di vivere nel futuro e il mondo mi sta dietro.
Gli ho detto"Ho conosciuto un'altra persona". Lui si è girato, freddissimo, a guardare la strada senza dire niente. Poi gli ho detto ancora "Nei prossimi giorni voglio restare completamente da sola, poi ne riparliamo".
Lui ha continuato a non guardarmi, poi si è alzato, mi ha guardata e mi ha detto una cosa terribile, non tanto terribile, ma ho visto un odio represso nei suoi occhi: "Lo troverò". Se ne è andato via e sono tornata a casa a piangere. Dopo devo andare a lavoro e non so in quali condizioni, cosa mi consigliate?

Ieri notte il mio sogno ed incubo mi ha mandato un messaggio, uno di quei soliti messaggi che manda lui in modo goffamente romantico: "Adesso la mia Magica sei tu!" Gli ho risposto ma lui non si è fatto sentire, nemmeno stamattina. Penso che comunque avesse un'altra storia, magari con la mia pseudoamica sua paziente e che sia lei la sua "Magica" prima di me, magari ieri si sono pure visti. Sono ripiombata nel caos più assoluto, stamattina ho detto tutta la verità a mia madre, anche lei si è trasformata in un iceberg e mi ha detto di fare quello che molti di voi mi hanno suggerito: troncare tutte e due le storie.

Stasera lo chiamerò per dirglielo di persona, lui è comunque una persona sensibile, così come il mio fidanzato, e non merita di essere preso per il culo da una come me.


----------



## drusilla (17 Marzo 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Già. Astio, *invidia* e un insopportabile atteggiamento da Nostradamus...


oddio era tanto che non trovavo il luogo comune seisoloinvidiosa.... :rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (17 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Lui ha continuato a non guardarmi, poi si è alzato, mi ha guardata e mi ha detto una cosa terribile, non tanto terribile, ma ho visto un odio represso nei suoi occhi: "Lo troverò".


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

No ma io ti amo davvero!!!


----------



## Nocciola (17 Marzo 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Già. Astio, invidia e un insopportabile atteggiamento da Nostradamus...


Spero tu sia ironico, perchè l'invidia devo capire per cosa potrebbe essere


----------



## perplesso (17 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Parlo, scrivo ma non sono più me stessa. Il mio fidanzato mi ha voluto incontrare prima di pranzo.
> Non era arrabbiato, dispiaciuto, disperato. Era gelido, distante.
> Mi ha chiesto cosa cazzo avevo fatto. Non ci crederete, sono stata sintetica, volevo andarmene il prima possibile, stavo morendo, non per la vergogna, ma per il dispiacere che gli stavo dando. Lui è un ragazzo molto autoritario, indipendente, ma comunque dolce e premuroso, gli unici scontri che abbiamo avuto sono dovuti al suo lavoro, che per vari motivi etici non condivido. Stavamo progettando il matrimonio, ad aprile avremmo dovuto cercarci casa ed i nostri genitori avrebbero fatto uno sforzo immane per aiutarci.
> 
> ...


vabbeh,ora abbiamo la tramaccia della nuova puntata: il fidanzato scaricato che vuole lavare nel sangue l'onta del tradimento.    interessante.

Ah,per la cronaca la "Magica" è la Roma.  che è una squadra di calcio,non una femmina.  anche se ultimamente si comportaq un pò troppo da zoccola.


----------



## Nicka (17 Marzo 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> vabbeh,ora abbiamo la tramaccia della nuova puntata: il fidanzato scaricato che vuole lavare nel sangue l'onta del tradimento.    interessante.
> 
> Ah,per la cronaca la "Magica" è la Roma.  che è una squadra di calcio,non una femmina.  anche se *ultimamente si comportaq un pò troppo da zoccola.*


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

MA BASTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!! C'ho da lavorà!!!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Dejaneera (17 Marzo 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> vabbeh,ora abbiamo la tramaccia della nuova puntata: il fidanzato scaricato che vuole lavare nel sangue l'onta del tradimento.    interessante.
> 
> Non diciamo cazzate, sono già sconvolta di mio.
> 
> Ah,per la cronaca la "Magica" è la Roma.  che è una squadra di calcio,non una femmina.  anche se ultimamente si comportaq un pò troppo da zoccola.


Ehhh?


----------



## zanna (17 Marzo 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> vabbeh,ora abbiamo la tramaccia della nuova puntata: il fidanzato scaricato che vuole lavare nel sangue l'onta del tradimento.    interessante.
> 
> Ah,per la cronaca la "Magica" è la Roma.  che è una squadra di calcio,non una femmina.  anche se ultimamente si comportaq un pò troppo da zoccola.


Non mi dire che noti un certo parallelismo


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Posso?tu hai messo un foto...quella con i capelli lunghi...eri da inculata a secco......:up:Se posti una foto con occhiaie e sguardo languido io cosa devo pensare?*o che sei una tossica*,o che ti è andato per traverso qualche ceppo di carne rosa....


Esatto.


----------



## Nicka (17 Marzo 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Spero tu sia ironico, perchè l'invidia devo capire per cosa potrebbe essere


E' la solita storia cretina che se una donna dice qualcosa nei confronti di un'altra è solo perchè è invidiosa e vorrebbe essere al posto suo.
Sì sì, siamo una manica di invidiose!!!


----------



## Jim Cain (17 Marzo 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Spero tu sia ironico, perchè l'invidia devo capire per cosa potrebbe essere


L'invidia per non essersi mai squagliati dopo uno sguardo. Nulla di personale, non mi riferivo a te, dico solo che 'sta ragazza l'avete bastonata oltre misura, secondo me...


----------



## Nicka (17 Marzo 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> L'invidia per non essersi mai squagliati dopo uno sguardo. Nulla di personale, non mi riferivo a te, dico solo che 'sta ragazza l'avete bastonata oltre misura, secondo me...


Se è una ragazza...e se dice il vero.
Entrambe cose di cui dubito fortemente.


----------



## Uhlalá (17 Marzo 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> vabbeh,ora abbiamo la tramaccia della nuova puntata: il fidanzato scaricato che vuole lavare nel sangue l'onta del tradimento.    interessante.
> 
> Ah,per la cronaca la "Magica" è la Roma.  che è una squadra di calcio,non una femmina.  anche se ultimamente si comportaq un pò troppo da zoccola.


:rotfl:
Chissà perché il fidanzato di Deja ora me lo immagino come Leòn (Luc Besson).....professione sicario-sensibile......


----------



## Jim Cain (17 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Se è una ragazza...e se dice il vero.
> Entrambe cose di cui dubito fortemente.


Prendo per vero quello che dice. E, nel dubbio, mi asterrei dal commentare (a differenza di).
Le 'vicende' di Adinur e Irrisoluto, tanto per dire, mi sono sembrate sempre un pò troppo artefatte (o comunque non mi hanno mai minimamente 'appassionato'), e infatti non ho mai commentato.
Ancora più ridicole sono, secondo me, le previsioni su quel che le succederà...


----------



## Jim Cain (17 Marzo 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> Chissà perché il fidanzato di Deja ora me lo immagino come Leòn (Luc Besson).....professione sicario-sensibile......


E ci sta anche quello...


----------



## Nicka (17 Marzo 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Prendo per vero quello che dice. E, nel dubbio, mi asterrei dal commentare (a differenza di).
> Le 'vicende' di Adinur e Irrisoluto, tanto per dire, mi sono sembrate sempre un pò troppo artefatte (o comunque non mi hanno mai minimamente 'appassionato'), e infatti non ho mai commentato.
> Ancora più ridicole sono, secondo me, le previsioni su quel che le succederà...


E però io l'avevo detto che ci avrebbe scopato nel giro di due giorni. Cosa che è successa...
Eh già...io c'ho il dono della preveggenza.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Marzo 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> L'invidia per non essersi mai squagliati dopo uno sguardo. Nulla di personale, non mi riferivo a te, dico solo che 'sta ragazza l'avete bastonata oltre misura, secondo me...


Ma guarda dopo uno sguardo mi posso essere anche squagliata ma magari non ci creato la favola a 6 mesi di matrimonio.
Fosse entrata qui dicendo "oh io questo me lo voglio scopare" invece chs ricamarci sopra una storia che non  c'è e non ci sarà , io l'avrei apprezzata di più


----------



## Nicka (17 Marzo 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma guarda dopo uno sguardo mi posso essere anche squagliata ma magari non ci creato la favola a 6 mesi di matrimonio.
> Fosse entrata qui dicendo "oh io questo me lo voglio scopare" invece chs ricamarci sopra una storia che non  c'è e non ci sarà , io l'avrei apprezzata di più


Quoto.


----------



## oscuro (17 Marzo 2015)

*Siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii*



Dejaneera ha detto:


> Parlo, scrivo ma non sono più me stessa. Il mio fidanzato mi ha voluto incontrare prima di pranzo.
> Non era arrabbiato, dispiaciuto, disperato. Era gelido, distante.
> Mi ha chiesto cosa cazzo avevo fatto. Non ci crederete, sono stata sintetica, volevo andarmene il prima possibile, stavo morendo, non per la vergogna, ma per il dispiacere che gli stavo dando. Lui è un ragazzo molto autoritario, indipendente, ma comunque dolce e premuroso, gli unici scontri che abbiamo avuto sono dovuti al suo lavoro, che per vari motivi etici non condivido. Stavamo progettando il matrimonio, ad aprile avremmo dovuto cercarci casa ed i nostri genitori avrebbero fatto uno sforzo immane per aiutarci.
> 
> ...


Eccolooooo!E adesso in questa storia fa il suo ingresso il nuovo fenomeno:dopo il medico con il camice bianco e cazzo espansivo:Rambo 69!Invece di chiedere,di dargli della puttana,di incazzarsi con la sua donna,RAMBO 69 che dice?lo troverò....!E chi devi trovare coglione?chi ti ha fatto cornutone e li davanti a te,chi è finita con un fringullo dal becco rosa fra le gambe e la tua donna.....!Ma nulla Rambo 69 lo troverà.......


----------



## Nocciola (17 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Eccolooooo!E adesso in questa storia fa il suo ingresso il nuovo fenomeno:dopo il medico con il camice bianco e cazzo espansivo:Rambo 69!Invece di chiedere,di dargli della puttana,di incazzarsi con la sua donna,RAMBO 69 che dice?lo troverò....!E chi devi trovare coglione?chi ti ha fatto cornutone e li davanti a te,chi è finita con un fringullo dal becco rosa fra le gambe e la tua donna.....!Ma nulla Rambo 69 lo troverà.......


Ti adoro 

Non lo dire a LECTER


----------



## perplesso (17 Marzo 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ti adoro
> 
> Non lo dire a LECTER


troppo tardi


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Parlo, scrivo ma non sono più me stessa. Il mio fidanzato mi ha voluto incontrare prima di pranzo.
> Non era arrabbiato, dispiaciuto, disperato. Era gelido, distante.
> Mi ha chiesto cosa cazzo avevo fatto. Non ci crederete, sono stata sintetica, volevo andarmene il prima possibile, stavo morendo, non per la vergogna, ma per il dispiacere che gli stavo dando. Lui è un ragazzo molto autoritario, indipendente, ma comunque dolce e premuroso, gli unici scontri che abbiamo avuto sono dovuti al suo lavoro, che per vari motivi etici non condivido. Stavamo progettando il matrimonio, ad aprile avremmo dovuto cercarci casa ed i nostri genitori avrebbero fatto uno sforzo immane per aiutarci.
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH


----------



## Tessa (17 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Parlo, scrivo ma non sono più me stessa. Il mio fidanzato mi ha voluto incontrare prima di pranzo.
> Non era arrabbiato, dispiaciuto, disperato. Era gelido, distante.
> Mi ha chiesto cosa cazzo avevo fatto. Non ci crederete, sono stata sintetica, volevo andarmene il prima possibile, stavo morendo, non per la vergogna, ma per il dispiacere che gli stavo dando. Lui è un ragazzo molto autoritario, indipendente, ma comunque dolce e premuroso, gli unici scontri che abbiamo avuto sono dovuti al suo lavoro, che per vari motivi etici non condivido. Stavamo progettando il matrimonio, ad aprile avremmo dovuto cercarci casa ed i nostri genitori avrebbero fatto uno sforzo immane per aiutarci.
> 
> ...


Ti seguo ancora anche se comincio a vacillare....
Sul primo neretto spero che il tuo fidanzato si dimostri una persona equilibrata e che non pianti un casino andando alla ricerca del dottore.
Sul secondo neretto continuo a pensare che sia il dottore a prendere per il culo te e non viceversa quindi non ti azzerbinare che non seve a niente.


----------



## oscuro (17 Marzo 2015)

*Serio*



farfalla ha detto:


> Ti adoro
> 
> Non lo dire a LECTER


Sono sicuro che questa storia non è vera.Ma se fosse vera sarebbero da internare:la mamma e la figlia.Sarebbe da denuciare sto medico,e sarebbe da intercettare il fidanzato di questa stupidina per capire quanto di sano possa avere nel cervello.No dico, ti stai per sposare,la tua donna ti dice:mi spiace ho conosciuto un altro....che poi non è neanche la verità...perchè non lo ha solo conosciuto ha mangiato già un bel po di salame ungherese a più riprese....:rotfl: e tu che fai?ti alzi gelido:lo troverò?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:e quando che lo hai trovato?che fai?ti fai raccontare le pecore?ti fai raccontare come ha brutalizzato le natiche della tua sventurata futura mogliettina?:rotfl::rotfl:tu mi devi dire cosa fai?


----------



## Caciottina (17 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Parlo, scrivo ma non sono più me stessa. Il mio fidanzato mi ha voluto incontrare prima di pranzo.
> Non era arrabbiato, dispiaciuto, disperato. Era gelido, distante.
> Mi ha chiesto cosa cazzo avevo fatto. Non ci crederete, sono stata sintetica, volevo andarmene il prima possibile, stavo morendo, non per la vergogna, ma per il dispiacere che gli stavo dando. Lui è un ragazzo molto autoritario, indipendente, ma comunque dolce e premuroso, gli unici scontri che abbiamo avuto sono dovuti al suo lavoro, che per vari motivi etici non condivido. Stavamo progettando il matrimonio, ad aprile avremmo dovuto cercarci casa ed i nostri genitori avrebbero fatto uno sforzo immane per aiutarci.
> 
> ...


tu sei scema con lo scoppio ritardato....
guarda quante pippe ti fai nei riguardi del dottorino e manco mezza nei riguardi dell uomo che avresti dovuto sposare.
sei una brutta persona. molto brutta e poco persona


----------



## Dejaneera (17 Marzo 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> Chissà perché il fidanzato di Deja ora me lo immagino come Leòn (Luc Besson).....professione sicario-sensibile......


Non diciamo cazzate dai.



Nicka ha detto:


> E però io l'avevo detto che ci avrebbe scopato nel giro di due giorni. Cosa che è successa...
> Eh già...io c'ho il dono della preveggenza.


Bravissima, io invece l'ho detto (subito) e l'ho fatto. Avrei potuto non farlo ma l'ho fatto. Sensitiva invidiosa?



Tessa ha detto:


> Ti seguo ancora anche se comincio a vacillare....
> Sul primo neretto spero che il tuo fidanzato si dimostri una persona equilibrata e che non pianti un casino andando alla ricerca del dottore.
> Sul secondo neretto continuo a pensare che sia il dottore a prendere per il culo te e non viceversa quindi non ti azzerbinare che non seve a niente.


Il mio fidanzato è una persona equilibrata, ma immagino che in queste situazioni ci si senta veramente male. Anche io tanti anni fa sono stata tradita (dal fidanzato dell'università), ho pianto per due giorni e l'ho mandato affanculo. 

Il dottore mi ha fatto quel voleva. Ma non pensiate che venerdì sia stato lui a prendere l'iniziativa. Vi sbagliate di grosso, lui mi ha accarezzato i capelli e io sono diventata una tigre.


----------



## Jim Cain (17 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> E però io l'avevo detto che ci avrebbe scopato nel giro di due giorni. Cosa che è successa...
> Eh già...io c'ho il dono della preveggenza.


Allora spara 6 numeri, di quelli buoni...


----------



## Caciottina (17 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Non diciamo cazzate dai.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma quale tigre?? quale tigre?
illusa, illusa e scema,


----------



## Jim Cain (17 Marzo 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma guarda dopo uno sguardo mi posso essere anche squagliata ma magari non ci creato la favola a 6 mesi di matrimonio.
> Fosse entrata qui dicendo "oh io questo me lo voglio scopare" invece chs ricamarci sopra una storia che non  c'è e non ci sarà , io l'avrei apprezzata di più


Dài farfà...si capiva da un chilometro che le piaceva assai il dottorino...


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Marzo 2015)

Ma come cazzo si fa a dare retta a questa(o) spostata(o)? Ma dai su. Che cazzo, l'unico mezzo post che leggo di sta tizia(o) pare cagato fuori direttamente da un Twilight a caso. Il fidanzato pare Jason Bourne licantropo. Su. Per la puttana.


----------



## Dejaneera (17 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sono sicuro che questa storia non è vera.Ma se fosse vera sarebbero da internare:la mamma e la figlia.Sarebbe da denuciare sto medico,e sarebbe da intercettare il fidanzato di questa stupidina per capire quanto di sano possa avere nel cervello.No dico, ti stai per sposare,la tua donna ti dice:mi spiace ho conosciuto un altro....che poi non è neanche la verità...perchè non lo ha solo conosciuto ha mangiato già un bel po di salame ungherese a più riprese....:rotfl: e tu che fai?ti alzi gelido:lo troverò?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:e quando che lo hai trovato?che fai?ti fai raccontare le pecore?ti fai raccontare come ha brutalizzato le natiche della tua sventurata futura mogliettina?:rotfl::rotfl:tu mi devi dire cosa fai?


Ti rispondo in modo serio: il mio fidanzato non farà nulla di tutto questo. Si è comportato anche troppo bene. Avremmo occasione di riparlarne quando tutto questo sarà finito. A te non è mai capitato di incazzarti a morte per essere stato tradito? Ma fammi il piacere...


----------



## oscuro (17 Marzo 2015)

*Si*



Dejaneera ha detto:


> Non diciamo cazzate dai.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Certo equilibrato e sveglio.La sua donna si tromba uno, e lui vuole trovare quello che se l'è bellamente incraponata a sangue.Ammazza quanto è sveglio,vuoi vedere che adesso lo stronzo è il dottore?tu non volevi,ti ha accarezzato i capelli,e gli hai strappato i peli delle palle a morsi vè?Non per sapere i fatti tuoi,ma quanfo hai fatto l'amore con il dottore,gli hai dato il sedere?


----------



## Dejaneera (17 Marzo 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> ma quale tigre?? quale tigre?
> illusa, illusa e scema,


illusa: sì
scema: sì
tigre: sì


----------



## drusilla (17 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma come cazzo si fa a dare retta a questa(o) spostata(o)? Ma dai su. Che cazzo, l'unico mezzo post che leggo di sta tizia(o) pare cagato fuori direttamente da un Twilight a caso. Il fidanzato pare Jason Bourne licantropo. Su. Per la puttana.



sei soloinvidioso anche tu... mamma mia che astio :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (17 Marzo 2015)

*SI*



Dejaneera ha detto:


> Ti rispondo in modo serio: il mio fidanzato non farà nulla di tutto questo. Si è comportato anche troppo bene. Avremmo occasione di riparlarne quando tutto questo sarà finito. A te non è mai capitato di incazzarti a morte per essere stato tradito? Ma fammi il piacere...


Io mi incazzo a morte con chi mi fa un torto demente,non con chi neanche mi conosce.Se ho una donna troia che colpa ha il camionista che gli alessa le chiappe in un cesso di autostrada?ma sei scema per davvero?


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Marzo 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> sei soloinvidioso anche tu... mamma mia che astio :rotfl::rotfl:


Io? Perchè? Ecco il dottore:


----------



## Dejaneera (17 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Certo equilibrato e sveglio.La sua donna si tromba uno, e lui vuole trovare quello che se l'è bellamente incraponata a sangue.Ammazza quanto è sveglio,vuoi vedere che adesso lo stronzo è il dottore?tu non volevi,ti ha accarezzato i capelli,e gli hai strappato i peli delle palle a morsi vè?Non per sapere i fatti tuoi,ma quanfo hai fatto l'amore con il dottore,gli hai dato il sedere?


Sei il peggiore, mi fai incazzare sul serio. Spari volgarità a raffica e non hai alcun rispetto.
Posso capire giudicare la mia morale, la mia ingenuità, le mie bugie. Ma tu sei solo volgarità. Sembri un pervertito.


----------



## oscuro (17 Marzo 2015)

*Si*



Dejaneera ha detto:


> Sei il peggiore, mi fai incazzare sul serio. Spari volgarità a raffica e non hai alcun rispetto.
> Posso capire giudicare la mia morale, la mia ingenuità, le mie bugie. Ma tu sei solo volgarità. Sembri un pervertito.


Sono il peggiore con i peggiori.Stesso linguaggio comunciativo imbecille.La volgarità sono le tue azioni,fai pena,non hai etica,non hai morale,non hai rispetto.Sei il nulla mischiato con il niente,sei offensiva solo a leggerti,confondi dosi di penetril con l'amore,sei disonesta,e stai qui a giudicare la mia voluta volgarità.Ripondi a me,gli hai dato il sedere vero?


----------



## Nocciola (17 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sono il peggiore con i peggiori.Stesso linguaggio comunciativo imbecille.La volgarità sono le tue azioni,fai pena,non hai etica,non hai morale,non hai rispetto.Sei il nulla ischiato con il niente,sei offensiva solo a leggerti,confondi dosi di penetril con l'amore,sei disonesta,e stai qui a giudicare la mia voluta volgarità.Ripondi a me,gli hai dato il sedere vero?


Ma da quando dici sedere e non culo? Che sono ste preferenze?


----------



## oscuro (17 Marzo 2015)

*Farfalla*



farfalla ha detto:


> Ma da quando dici sedere e non culo? Che sono ste preferenze?


Non voglio passare per pervertito...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Uhlalá (17 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Non diciamo cazzate dai.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*Frrrrrrrrrrr......gattona.......


----------



## Dejaneera (17 Marzo 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> tu sei scema con lo scoppio ritardato....
> guarda quante pippe ti fai nei riguardi del dottorino e manco mezza nei riguardi dell uomo che avresti dovuto sposare.
> sei una brutta persona. molto brutta e poco persona


Ho esagerato, sono veramente diventata una brutta persona. Ma solo dal 7 febbraio.
Per stare con lui ho mandato all'aria metà della mia vita in una settimana... ma a quante sarà capitato...


----------



## ivanl (17 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sono sicuro che questa storia non è vera.Ma se fosse vera sarebbero da internare:la mamma e la figlia.Sarebbe da denuciare sto medico,e sarebbe da intercettare il fidanzato di questa stupidina per capire quanto di sano possa avere nel cervello.No dico, ti stai per sposare,la tua donna ti dice:mi spiace ho conosciuto un altro....che poi non è neanche la verità...perchè non lo ha solo conosciuto ha mangiato già un bel po di salame ungherese a più riprese....:rotfl: e tu che fai?ti alzi gelido:lo troverò?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:e quando che lo hai trovato?che fai?ti fai raccontare le pecore?ti fai raccontare come ha brutalizzato le natiche della tua sventurata futura mogliettina?:rotfl::rotfl:tu mi devi dire cosa fai?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## zadig (17 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Certo che mi pensa.
> E' inevitabile!!!
> 
> Ciao Yuma!!!


guarda che la padrona è molto più pericolosa di Yuma!


----------



## Nicka (17 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Bravissima, io invece l'ho detto (subito) e l'ho fatto. Avrei potuto non farlo ma l'ho fatto. Sensitiva invidiosa?


Sì, sono molto invidiosa delle tue scivolate nel sole e sulle palle di sto disgraziato. 
Sono invidiosa perchè il mio moroso gli dicessi una cosa del genere avrebbe una reazione diversa e invece tu stai con Rambo-Terminator, ti ha pure per caso risposto "Affermativo" quando gli hai chiesto se andava a eliminare il contendente? Cazzo, lo voglio pure io un Terminator.
E poi sono invidiosa degli sguardi penetranti che ti sono stati fatti. Cioè spiegameli un po'...io non sono mai stata guardata, mai nessuno mi ha toccata, mai nessuno si è degnato di farmi vibrare con un solo "ehi"...dimmi un attimo, ti chiama pure "piccola"? Ehi piccola...e tu ti sciogli?
No io sto morendo d'invidia, mi sta proprio rosicando dai piedi, è arrivata alle ginocchia e si è un attimo fermata al culo, perchè sai com'è...la parte è ben presente e il rodimento di culo è prepotente.
Spero che mi arrivi presto al cervello così la smetto di darti tutto il credito che ti sto dando.


----------



## zadig (17 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Insomma se biri era un utente valido stiamo messi bene....


era stupida come una zucchina stupida.
E poi si atteggiava quindi, come si dice a Roma... inutile che t'atteggi: su sta fava nun ce scureggi!


----------



## Nicka (17 Marzo 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> guarda che la padrona è molto più pericolosa di Yuma!


Io mi affido a Yuma per cercare di ammansirla...proprio in virtù del fatto che per la padrona potrei esserne il pranzo!!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Marzo 2015)

io credo che muoro.
io sul 'lo troverò' ho avuto un rictus, ho la ghignata scolpita in faccia e non riesco più a distendere i muscoli.
sul 'adesso sei tu la mia Magica', ove per Magica si era intesa la tipa di prima, ho avuto uno spasmo del pericardio.
Non so se sopravviverò, comunque è stato molto bello.
Ma finalmente signori, è sbarcata sul forum la tigre del sesso.
Eccheccazzo, finalmente.
Siamo invidiosi?
Ma per la maremma maiala se lo siamo!


----------



## Nicka (17 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io credo che muoro.
> io sul 'lo troverò' ho avuto un rictus, ho la ghignata scolpita in faccia e non riesco più a distendere i muscoli.
> sul 'adesso sei tu la mia Magica', ove per Magica si era intesa la tipa di prima, ho avuto uno spasmo del pericardio.
> Non so se sopravviverò, comunque è stato molto bello.
> ...


No, non puoi abbandonarci!!! Per favore!!!


----------



## zadig (17 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Oscuro, io capisco tutto, ma una delle cose che ho sempre detto è che devi vedere anche con chi puoi scherzare...pure nel caso la battuta venga per prima da una persona con cui non puoi farlo, perchè finisce a schifio.
> Io so con chi posso scherzare qui dentro e battute cretine non mi vedi farle con tutti.
> E poi chiariamoci, la Biri non ha avuto il piacere di avere a che fare bene con Zadig, che di piselli piccoli se ne intende...
> Giusto per nominare uno con cui posso scherzare su stronzate simili...


il mio pisellino non è una stronzata, ma un capolavoro formato mini-mignon!
Se l'avessi visto ai tempi del massimo sviluppo ti saresti spaventata dalla sua possenza: arrivava a ben 6 cm!
Poi, un po' 'usura da spippettamenti, un po' l'inflazione e l'avvilimento.... beh, si è dimezzato.


----------



## oscuro (17 Marzo 2015)

*Zadig*



zadig ha detto:


> il mio pisellino non è una stronzata, ma un capolavoro formato mini-mignon!
> Se l'avessi visto ai tempi del massimo sviluppo ti saresti spaventata dalla sua possenza: arrivava a ben 6 cm!
> Poi, un po' 'usura da spippettamenti, un po' l'inflazione e l'avvilimento.... beh, si è dimezzato.


Tu non hai bisogno di un grande pisello,tu sei grande di tuo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> No, non puoi abbandonarci!!! Per favore!!!


no, no, lasciatemi qui, andate avanti voi, non vi fermate... è giusto così.
Ho letto pure troppo, è giusto che continuiate voi.
Se avessi davanti una distesa di ghiacci mi allontanerei in silenzio verso l'ipotermia, ma purtroppo fuori vedo la tangenziale.


----------



## Traccia (17 Marzo 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> ma perche ERA CHIARAMENTE in cerca?
> *a me non ha dato questa impressione* sinceramente, e si che la leggevo bene


nemmeno a me. Anzi.


----------



## oscuro (17 Marzo 2015)

*Si*



Traccia ha detto:


> nemmeno a me. Anzi.


Mi fido di voi......


----------



## lolapal (17 Marzo 2015)

Qualcuno mi dia notizie di JB! Sono peroccupatissima! Gli è presa peggio che quella volta con Zod...


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Marzo 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> ma perche ERA CHIARAMENTE in cerca?
> a me non ha dato questa impressione sinceramente, e si che la leggevo bene


ma non era affatto in cerca.
Le piaceva mettersi un pochino, ma nel lecito, in mostra.
Dovrei pensare che allora chiunque abbia raccontato le sue performances sessuali qui fosse in cerca.

... cioè, qualcuno ERA effettivamente in cerca ma poi alla fine sono pure cazzi suoi, se non manda MP a me.


----------



## oscuro (17 Marzo 2015)

*Lola*



lolapal ha detto:


> Qualcuno mi dia notizie di JB! Sono peroccupatissima! Gli è presa peggio che quella volta con Zod...


Io e jb ci dividiamo i casi umani.Questo è stato assegnato a me.A deja ci penso io,ci vuole una bella terapia d' urto,qualche tachipirina di carne infilata all'incontrario....


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Marzo 2015)

lolapal ha detto:


> Qualcuno mi dia notizie di JB! Sono peroccupatissima! Gli è presa peggio che quella volta con Zod...


ma dove?


----------



## zadig (17 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Solo?e le denunce che si è preso per atti osceni?lui passa le giornate sui treni e si diverte a tirare fuori il pisello a iosa,l'altro giorno lo hanno beccato sul cavalcavia autostrada roma- firenze che mostrava il cazzo ai camionisti di passagio....!


hai capito il perply quanto si dà da fare...
Insomma è un pisellatore seriale!
Allora quando usa metafore calcistiche in realtà sono allusioni sessuali ad orge e quant'altro!


----------



## lolapal (17 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma dove?


http://www.tradimento.net/48-confessionale/22048-help-me?p=1521092&viewfull=1#post1521092


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Marzo 2015)

lolapal ha detto:


> http://www.tradimento.net/48-confessionale/22048-help-me?p=1521092&viewfull=1#post1521092


beh in effetti la cosa era un pochino iperbolica.
Del resto questa è roba da emozioni forti, ce stanno le tigri.


----------



## zadig (17 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> "Lo troverò"


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Maggggica, secondo me vuole offrirgli una cena per averlo salvato!


----------



## Traccia (17 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Parlo, scrivo ma non sono più me stessa. Il mio fidanzato mi ha voluto incontrare prima di pranzo.
> Non era arrabbiato, dispiaciuto, disperato. Era gelido, distante.
> Mi ha chiesto cosa cazzo avevo fatto. Non ci crederete, sono stata sintetica, volevo andarmene il prima possibile, stavo morendo, non per la vergogna, ma per il dispiacere che gli stavo dando. Lui è un ragazzo molto autoritario, indipendente, ma comunque dolce e premuroso, gli unici scontri che abbiamo avuto sono dovuti al suo lavoro, che *per vari motivi etici non condivido.* Stavamo progettando il matrimonio, ad aprile avremmo dovuto cercarci casa ed i nostri genitori avrebbero fatto uno sforzo immane per aiutarci.
> 
> ...


ha il porto d'armi?
anche il mio, per motivi lavorativi, e forse abbiamo gli stessi conflitti etici (io peace&love, lui guerra&ordinedisciplina)...ed è bene non farla incazzare sta gente qua... 
ma proprio tutto gli dovevi dire?!?
manco le basi ahò. :singleeye:
e pure co tua madre! ma che vai raccontando le tue cose in questo momento così caotico..?
vabbè...

(nella prossima puntata ce cascherà er morto?! la saga si fa sempre più avvincente...)


----------



## zadig (17 Marzo 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> oddio era tanto che non trovavo il luogo comune seisoloinvidiosa.... :rotfl:


gnnnnocca!


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Marzo 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> ha il porto d'armi?
> anche il mio, per motivi lavorativi, e forse abbiamo gli stessi conflitti etici (io peace&love, lui guerra&ordinedisciplina)...ed è bene non farla incazzare sta gente qua...
> ma proprio tutto gli dovevi dire?!?
> manco le basi ahò. :singleeye:
> ...


dai Traccina: un lavoro non condivisibile eticamente che fai all'estero: un po' di fantasia.


----------



## Nicka (17 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> beh in effetti la cosa era un pochino iperbolica.
> Del resto questa è roba da emozioni forti, ce stanno le tigri.


Attenzione...che io ho paparazzato l'incontro...

Immagini fortemente sconsigliate ad un pubblico di minori.



Spoiler


----------



## oscuro (17 Marzo 2015)

*zadig*



zadig ha detto:


> hai capito il perply quanto si dà da fare...
> Insomma è un pisellatore seriale!
> Allora quando usa metafore calcistiche in realtà sono allusioni sessuali ad orge e quant'altro!


Lecter è stato visto demenica scorsa a Caserta.Si giocava Casertana_Matera,la casertana perdeva 1-0,sembra che Lecter a 5 minuti dalla fine è sceso in campo,e si è messo dietro la porta dell estremo difensore del matera.Cominciando a gridare:a pezzo de merda,la Casertana deve vincè,vedi che devi fà,io so dove va tua madre a fa la spessa,altro che citta dei sassi,er sasso gli ho tiro fori io...e per riconsoce er culo a tu madre devono sol da chiama la scientifica...dopo....!L'arbitro si è avvicinato minaccioso verso lecter,e lecter gli ha tirato fuori una 9x21..e gli ha detto:fatte li cazzi tua,che sinnò stanotte vado a trova tu moglie al Mac donald,e gliè faccio vedere un bel Big mac con dentro sta sberla de cazzo...!Morale della favola?CASERTANA-matera 2 -1!Così lecter ha fatto un favore ai casalesi...capito?


----------



## zadig (17 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Posso?tu hai messo un foto...quella con i capelli lunghi...eri da inculata a secco......:up:Se posti una foto con occhiaie e sguardo languido io cosa devo pensare?o che sei una tossica,o che ti è andato per traverso qualche ceppo di carne rosa....


quoto tutto.
Caciottina attizza, la biri smoscia.


----------



## Nicka (17 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> dai Traccina: un lavoro non condivisibile eticamente che fai all'estero: un po' di fantasia.


Ipse dixit: 

_"Un bel giorno senza dire niente a nessuno me ne andai a Genova e mi  imbarcai su un cargo battente bandiera liberiana. Feci due volte il giro  del mondo e non riuscii mai a capire che cazzo trasportasse quella  nave, ma forse un giorno lo capii: droga!"_


----------



## perplesso (17 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> dai Traccina: un lavoro non condivisibile eticamente che fai all'estero: un po' di fantasia.


il presidente di Juve Club?   so che questi luoghi di perdizione esistono anche oltre confine


----------



## oscuro (17 Marzo 2015)

*Si*



perplesso ha detto:


> il presidente di Juve Club?   so che questi luoghi di perdizione esistono anche oltre confine


Ho saputo cosa hai fatto a caserta....


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ipse dixit:
> 
> _"Un bel giorno senza dire niente a nessuno me ne andai a Genova e mi imbarcai su un cargo battente bandiera liberiana. Feci due volte il giro del mondo e non riuscii mai a capire che cazzo trasportasse quella nave, ma forse un giorno lo capii: droga!"_


ahahahahahahahahah mannò, questo lo sa quello che fa.
E lo troverà, il dottorino.
Lo troverà e... gli chiederà lo sconto per le analisi.
Mi pare il minimo.


----------



## zadig (17 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non voglio passare per pervertito...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Traccia (17 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> dai Traccina: un lavoro non condivisibile eticamente che fai all'estero: un po' di fantasia.



oddio non ci arrivo...spacciatore? importatore di coca? pappone? magnaccia?


----------



## Nicka (17 Marzo 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> oddio non ci arrivo...spacciatore? importatore di coca? pappone? magnaccia?


Avvocato a Bruxelles!


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Marzo 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> oddio non ci arrivo...spacciatore? importatore di coca? pappone? magnaccia?


ma mica son lavori quelli, sono reati.
ahahahahahah... oh???:carneval:


----------



## zadig (17 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu non hai bisogno di un grande pisello,tu sei grande di tuo.


sopperisco al mini pisello con l'essere testa di cazzo!


----------



## oscuro (17 Marzo 2015)

*Si*



zadig ha detto:


> sopperisco al mini pisello con l'essere testa di cazzo!


Capisco e ti ammiro.:up:


----------



## zadig (17 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Lecter è stato visto demenica scorsa a Caserta.Si giocava Casertana_Matera,la casertana perdeva 1-0,sembra che Lecter a 5 minuti dalla fine è sceso in campo,e si è messo dietro la porta dell estremo difensore del matera.Cominciando a gridare:a pezzo de merda,la Casertana deve vincè,vedi che devi fà,io so dove va tua madre a fa la spessa,altro che citta dei sassi,er sasso gli ho tiro fori io...e per riconsoce er culo a tu madre devono sol da chiama la scientifica...dopo....!L'arbitro si è avvicinato minaccioso verso lecter,e lecter gli ha tirato fuori una 9x21..e gli ha detto:fatte li cazzi tua,che sinnò stanotte vado a trova tu moglie al Mac donald,e gliè faccio vedere un bel Big mac con dentro sta sberla de cazzo...!Morale della favola?CASERTANA-matera 2 -1!Così lecter ha fatto un favore ai casalesi...capito?


se mi dici queste cose mi viene da pensare che non ha fatto un favore ai casalesi... li manovra lui!


----------



## Traccia (17 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma mica son lavori quelli, sono reati.
> ahahahahahah... oh???:carneval:


...


----------



## PresidentLBJ (17 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma finalmente signori, è sbarcata sul forum la tigre del sesso.
> Eccheccazzo, finalmente.


Io da ggggggggggggggiovane mi facevo le pippe su questi film qui e la tigre me la ricordo bene.

[video=youtube;8QBXaXwaDZg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8QBXaXwaDZg[/video]


----------



## oscuro (17 Marzo 2015)

*SI*



zadig ha detto:


> se mi dici queste cose mi viene da pensare che non ha fatto un favore ai casalesi... li manovra lui!


Rapporto di reciproco rispetto.Sembra che lecter voglia portare la casertana in serie A,e vedrai che ci riesce....


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Marzo 2015)

ok... vi lascio.
è stato tutto veramente molto bello ma io per tutte queste emozioni forti, a me totalmente sconosciute, o forse non me le ricordo, è passato troppo tempo, nIn Zo, sono ahimè(non vita) troppo anziana.
D'ora in avanti farò come Lui e leggerò solo l'angolo della cucina, se riesco ancora a trovarlo.
Vado a comprarmi un completo tigrato sfondo oro, con le finiture zebra, per mitigare l'invidia.
Adieu.


----------



## oscuro (17 Marzo 2015)

*SI*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ok... vi lascio.
> è stato tutto veramente molto bello ma io per tutte queste emozioni forti, a me totalmente sconosciute, o forse non me le ricordo, è passato troppo tempo, nIn Zo, sono ahimè(non vita) troppo anziana.
> D'ora in avanti farò come Lui e leggerò solo l'angolo della cucina, se riesco ancora a trovarlo.
> Vado a comprarmi un completo tigrato sfondo oro, con le finiture zebra, per mitigare l'invidia.
> Adieu.


Quando arriveremo al culo,ti posso chiamare?


----------



## Nicka (17 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ok... vi lascio.
> è stato tutto veramente molto bello ma io per tutte queste emozioni forti, a me totalmente sconosciute, o forse non me le ricordo, è passato troppo tempo, nIn Zo, sono ahimè(non vita) troppo anziana.
> D'ora in avanti farò come Lui e leggerò solo l'angolo della cucina, se riesco ancora a trovarlo.
> *Vado a comprarmi un completo tigrato sfondo oro, con le finiture zebra, per mitigare l'invidia.*
> Adieu.


Tu la devi smettere con sti acquisti compulsivi!!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quando arriveremo al culo,ti posso chiamare?


ti prego, non infierire.
Ho già il ciglio umido, il mascara che è andato e gli addominali indolenziti.
... la  Magica... ma porca putt...


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Tu la devi smettere con sti acquisti compulsivi!!!


eh ma pure io voglio sentirmi tigre, oh! e mi faccio pure un cappuccino. E una lampada.


----------



## oscuro (17 Marzo 2015)

*SI*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ti prego, non infierire.
> Ho già il ciglio umido, il mascara che è andato e gli addominali indolenziti.
> ... la  Magica... ma porca putt...


Appunto....la Magica con la chiappa sfondata e tragica....


----------



## Nicka (17 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh ma pure io voglio sentirmi tigre, oh! e mi faccio pure un cappuccino. E una lampada.


Ora ti mando una mia foto...è troppo animala...
Così ti do il colpo di grazia...


----------



## disincantata (17 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non era in cerca.
> Poi se volete continuare a pensare che sia così è idea vostra. Io non mi metto ora a fare una difesa postuma, ma so che così non era.



E' stata l'unica appena e' entrata su cui ho pensato immediatamente  a quello.

Foto, discorsi tette saponette nella doccia. ....non so, ma raramente penso in negativo qualcosa, in quel caso l'impressione era quella.

Poi se non avesse attaccato Lei......con certi discorsi, vivi e lascia vivere.


----------



## zadig (17 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Rapporto di reciproco rispetto.Sembra che lecter voglia portare la casertana in serie A,e vedrai che ci riesce....


ne sono certo anche io: se si mette in testa una cosa la fa!
Si dice che in quella zona ha lo jus primae noctis... è vero?


----------



## oscuro (17 Marzo 2015)

*SI*



disincantata ha detto:


> E' stata l'unica appena e' entrata su cui ho pensato immediatamente  a quello.
> 
> Foto, discorsi tette saponette nella doccia. ....non so, ma raramente penso in negativo qualcosa, in quel caso l'impressione era quella.
> 
> Poi se non avesse attaccato Lei......con certi discorsi, vivi e lascia vivere.


Pure a me...solo che voleva essere corteggiata prima di.....e qui tempo non ne vogliamo perdere....


----------



## Traccia (17 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> gli unici scontri che abbiamo avuto sono dovuti al suo lavoro, che per vari motivi etici non condivido





Dejaneera ha detto:


> Ehhh?


ti prego...ci dici che lavoro fa? un indizio?
l'investigatore segreto?


----------



## drusilla (17 Marzo 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> ti prego...ci dici che lavoro fa? un indizio?
> l'investigatore segreto?


l'agente del Mossad! E il dottore è pro-Gaza...:dance:


----------



## drusilla (17 Marzo 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> gnnnnocca!


no no... la tigrotta è gnocca, io sono solo una racchia astiosa e invidiosa :mummia:


----------



## lolapal (17 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> beh in effetti la cosa era un pochino iperbolica.
> Del resto questa è roba da emozioni forti, ce stanno le tigri.





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ok... vi lascio.
> è stato tutto veramente molto bello ma io per tutte queste emozioni forti, a me totalmente sconosciute, o forse non me le ricordo, è passato troppo tempo, nIn Zo, sono ahimè(non vita) troppo anziana.
> D'ora in avanti farò come Lui e leggerò solo l'angolo della cucina, se riesco ancora a trovarlo.
> Vado a comprarmi un completo tigrato sfondo oro, con le finiture zebra, per mitigare l'invidia.
> Adieu.


Sì... infatti mi sono stancata parecchio a leggere tutto questo... il mio povero cuoricino non ce la fa...
Vengo con te per il completo tigrato, sperando abbiano la mia taglia...


----------



## Traccia (17 Marzo 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> l'agente del Mossad! E il dottore è pro-Gaza...:dance:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
sto morendo dalla curiosità!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## disincantata (17 Marzo 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> ti prego...ci dici che lavoro fa? un indizio?
> l'investigatore segreto?



Motivi etici.....profughi. ....soldato in missione?


----------



## ipazia (17 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Parlo, scrivo ma non sono più me stessa. Il mio fidanzato mi ha voluto incontrare prima di pranzo.
> Non era arrabbiato, dispiaciuto, disperato. Era gelido, distante.
> Mi ha chiesto cosa cazzo avevo fatto. Non ci crederete, sono stata sintetica, volevo andarmene il prima possibile, stavo morendo, non per la vergogna, ma per il dispiacere che gli stavo dando. Lui è un ragazzo molto autoritario, indipendente, ma comunque dolce e premuroso, gli unici scontri che abbiamo avuto sono dovuti al suo lavoro, che per vari motivi etici non condivido. Stavamo progettando il matrimonio, ad aprile avremmo dovuto cercarci casa ed i nostri genitori avrebbero fatto uno sforzo immane per aiutarci.
> 
> ...





Dejaneera ha detto:


> Non diciamo cazzate dai.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


la tranvata invece è davanti! 

bellissima comunque:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

una tigre...:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## georgemary (17 Marzo 2015)

no vabè, non so se è per starvi dietro, ma è peggiorata la ragazza!
La tigre :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ipazia (17 Marzo 2015)

georgemary ha detto:


> no vabè, *non so se è per starvi dietro*, ma è peggiorata la ragazza!
> La tigre :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ma no!

è che adesso, oltre che essere caduta nel sole e vivere nella Luce, viaggia anche nel tempo.

Si è evoluta. Come i pokemon!

Ah..l'amour....


----------



## Nicka (17 Marzo 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> ma no!
> 
> è che adesso, oltre che essere caduta nel sole e vivere nella Luce, viaggia anche nel tempo.
> 
> ...


Aspettate che comincia a spostare gli oggetti con la sola forza del pensiero...


----------



## Dejaneera (17 Marzo 2015)

georgemary ha detto:


> no vabè, non so se è per starvi dietro, ma è peggiorata la ragazza!
> La tigre :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Siete voi che mi costringete a sparare puttanate, e visto che qui chiunque sembra dire di tutto, perchè io dovrei limitarmi.

Sono stata una tigre con lui, ebbè?

Penso abbia ancora i graffi...

Andate a quel paese


----------



## ipazia (17 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Aspettate che comincia a spostare gli oggetti con la sola forza del pensiero...



...pensiero???

è nel sole...si tratta di pura energia!!


----------



## ipazia (17 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Siete *voi che mi costringete* a sparare puttanate, e visto che qui chiunque sembra dire di tutto, perchè io dovrei limitarmi.
> 
> Sono stata una tigre con lui, ebbè?
> 
> ...


Vorrai mica darci gli stessi poteri del dottorino vero?

Dai Deja...quella che adesso sei nel futuro e il mondo è dietro...è da annali!!! Mi ha fatta davvero ridere

La tigre è nulla a confronto!!


----------



## Nicka (17 Marzo 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...pensiero???
> 
> è nel sole...si tratta di pura energia!!


Vero! 

Ecco un'altra immagine di Deja...


----------



## Caciottina (17 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Siete voi che mi costringete a sparare puttanate, e visto che qui chiunque sembra dire di tutto, perchè io dovrei limitarmi.
> 
> Sono stata una tigre con lui, ebbè?
> 
> ...


scusami, io vorrei capire se tu ti rendi conto della situazione in cui ti sei messa...invece di pensare alla tigre che sei alla gheparda che eri na volta....ma de che stamo a parla'?
io non credo che tu ti renda conto...come direbbe sbri sei in botta piena....


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Marzo 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> scusami, io vorrei capire se tu ti rendi conto della situazione in cui ti sei messa...invece di pensare alla tigre che sei alla gheparda che eri na volta....ma de che stamo a parla'?
> io non credo che tu ti renda conto...come direbbe sbri sei in botta piena....


trighe conto trighe
...no
tigre conto trighe
...no 
trighe contro tigre
...no
gnnnnaaaaaafaccio


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Marzo 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> scusami, io vorrei capire se tu ti rendi conto della situazione in cui ti sei messa...invece di pensare alla tigre che sei alla gheparda che eri na volta....ma de che stamo a parla'?
> io non credo che tu ti renda conto...come direbbe sbri sei in botta piena....


E' tutta una farloccata, su.


----------



## ipazia (17 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Vero!
> 
> Ecco un'altra immagine di Deja...









...tigrosa...


----------



## Eratò (17 Marzo 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> l'agente del Mossad! E il dottore è pro-Gaza...:dance:


A me quel "lo troverò " detto con sguardo gelido mi suona più  da camorrista tipo ciruccio u miliardario...mah....


----------



## Dejaneera (17 Marzo 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> scusami, io vorrei capire se tu ti rendi conto della situazione in cui ti sei messa...invece di pensare alla tigre che sei alla gheparda che eri na volta....ma de che stamo a parla'?
> io non credo che tu ti renda conto...come direbbe sbri sei in botta piena....


Oh finalmente. Sono in botta piena e non mi rendo conto delle mie azioni!!!

Ma non mi importa, se il "dottorino" stasera non vorrà parlarmi (perchè sono una donna fidanzata e lui ha una sua "morale") andrò a prendere a calci in culo anche lui. Non mi può ignorare dopo avermi fatta immergere nel cratere di un vulcano. In tutti i casi troncherò anche con lui, di sicuro chissà quante altre ha ingannato.

Nel mentre il mio fidanzato ha iniziato a mandarmi sms scusandosi di non so cosa, sul fatto che mi abbia trascurata e io sono la donna della sua vita etcc..., che non mi farà mai mancare nulla, etc...
Non so' cosa rispondergli, se dirgli tutta la verità o meno. Mi arrivano anche altri messaggi di insulti da parte di presunti amici e spettegolamenti curiosi da parte di altri...

Ho anche una voglia matta di andare nella palestra dove lui tiene il corso, prendere uno di quei cavolo di manubri per fare pesi e sbatterlo nella schiena di quella tizia che mi ha detto che lui è un buddha di marmo.

Lei ha una f*** di marmo.

Vi piaccio di più così? Serie tigre dei palazzoni di periferia? 

Andate affanculo


----------



## free (17 Marzo 2015)

ma a me non sembra falsa questa storia, anzi, a parte alcune parole utilizzate, mi sembra abbastanza ordinaria

per es. mi sembrava molto falso il racconto di quel nuovo utente che diceva di non riconoscere più il volto delle persone causa malattia (è anche la trama di un film)...però se è vero mi spiace


----------



## Nicka (17 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Andate affanculo


Ma vacci tu, rincoglionito.


----------



## drusilla (17 Marzo 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma a me non sembra falsa questa storia, anzi, a parte alcune parole utilizzate, mi sembra abbastanza ordinaria
> 
> per es. mi sembrava molto falso il racconto di quel nuovo utente che diceva di non riconoscere più il volto delle persone causa malattia (è anche la trama di un film)...però se è vero mi spiace


Secondo me accendiamole tutte e due.


----------



## zanna (17 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> *Ciao ragazzi e ragazze... ho un piccolo problemino.
> Sono fidanzata da tre anni con un ragazzo stupendo e a settembre dobbiamo sposarci. L'ho conosciuto ad un saggio di danza tre anni fa ed è stato amore a prima vista. Lui non mi fa mancare niente ed è pieno di attenzioni nei miei riguardi. Lo amo alla follia.*
> 
> ... OMISSIS


Comunque stavo pensando ... me cojoni dal post iniziale (quello sopra) ad oggi (lo troverò pure gelido) sembra che sia passato un secolo ... bah!


----------



## ipazia (17 Marzo 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> Comunque stavo pensando ... me cojoni dal post iniziale (quello sopra) ad oggi (lo troverò pure gelido) sembra che sia passato un secolo ... bah!



è che la vita passa in un soffio...


----------



## zanna (17 Marzo 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> è che la vita passa in un soffio...


Beh la vita forse no ma le cazzate sicuramente si ... poi si può discutere se sia stato meglio farle prima che poi ... sempre ammesso che sia tutto vero la tipa è riuscita a distruggere nell'ordine:
1- il fidanzato;
2- la sua famiglia;
3- l'altra famiglia;
4- la cerchia di amicizie;
5- se stessa ...
spero che alla fine tutto 'sto casino in meno di un mese sia valsa la pena ... per il dottorino ...


----------



## free (17 Marzo 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> Beh la vita forse no ma le cazzate sicuramente si ... poi si può discutere se sia stato meglio farle prima che poi ... sempre ammesso che sia tutto vero la tipa è riuscita a distruggere nell'ordine:
> 1- il fidanzato;
> 2- la sua famiglia;
> 3- l'altra famiglia;
> ...



boh forse il fidanzato, una volta ripigliatosi dall'ira funesta, dà un party di ringraziamento, chissà!


----------



## Nicka (17 Marzo 2015)

free ha detto:


> boh forse il fidanzato, una volta ripigliatosi dall'ira funesta, dà un party di ringraziamento, chissà!


Ma nel giro di due ore è passato dall'ira funesta Rambo-Terminator "lo troverò, l'ucciderò, lo smembrerò" alle scuse...le scuse???


----------



## free (17 Marzo 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Secondo me accendiamole tutte e due.



ma questa storia cos'ha di strano? sono corna da fidanzati

l'altra storia invece era strana forte, secondo me


----------



## Dejaneera (17 Marzo 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> Beh la vita forse no ma le cazzate sicuramente si ... poi si può discutere se sia stato meglio farle prima che poi ... sempre ammesso che sia tutto vero la tipa è riuscita a distruggere nell'ordine:
> 1- il fidanzato;
> 2- la sua famiglia;
> 3- l'altra famiglia;
> ...


Grandi cavolate. Il mio fidanzato e me stessa, tutto qui.


----------



## ipazia (17 Marzo 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> Beh la vita forse no ma le cazzate sicuramente si ... poi si può discutere se sia stato meglio farle prima che poi ... sempre ammesso che sia tutto vero la tipa è riuscita a distruggere nell'ordine:
> 1- il fidanzato;
> 2- la sua famiglia;
> 3- l'altra famiglia;
> ...


non ne vale mai la pena, se non è per se stessi.

edit

...ma quando ti distruggi restano i cocci..mica è detto si rimettano insieme.


----------



## free (17 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma nel giro di due ore è passato dall'ira funesta Rambo-Terminator "lo troverò, l'ucciderò, lo smembrerò" alle scuse...le scuse???


in effetti...che velocità!

scuse per cosa, esattamente?


----------



## Dejaneera (17 Marzo 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> Comunque stavo pensando ... me cojoni dal post iniziale (quello sopra) ad oggi (lo troverò pure gelido) sembra che sia passato un secolo ... bah!


Anche a me sembra passato un secolo. Ma ho capito che l'amore che provo per il mio fidanzato è diverso da quello che pensassi.

Quello che provo per lui, per il demone di fuoco, non è di certo amore


----------



## Nicka (17 Marzo 2015)

free ha detto:


> in effetti...che velocità!
> 
> scuse per cosa, esattamente?


Perchè l'ha trascurata.
Come ha riportato Zanna comunque non dimentichiamo che lei la settimana scorsa è arrivata qui decantando amore folle per il suo uomo, oggi ne parla al passato remoto...e quasi si schifia di uno con cui si sarebbe sposata a breve.
Bè insomma...
Ripeto, non è irrealistica la storia, lo sono le tempistiche e il modo di raccontare a puntate tutte ste cose...


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Parlo, scrivo ma non sono più me stessa. Il mio fidanzato mi ha voluto incontrare prima di pranzo.
> Non era arrabbiato, dispiaciuto, disperato. Era gelido, distante.
> Mi ha chiesto cosa cazzo avevo fatto. Non ci crederete, sono stata sintetica, volevo andarmene il prima possibile, stavo morendo, non per la vergogna, ma per il dispiacere che gli stavo dando. Lui è un ragazzo molto autoritario, indipendente, ma comunque dolce e premuroso, gli unici scontri che abbiamo avuto sono dovuti al suo lavoro, che per vari motivi etici non condivido. Stavamo progettando il matrimonio, ad aprile avremmo dovuto cercarci casa ed i nostri genitori avrebbero fatto uno sforzo immane per aiutarci.
> 
> ...


maremma che storia  ma il tuo fidanzato non lavora all'estero ? Mi sto perdendo :singleeye:


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Marzo 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> vabbeh,ora abbiamo la tramaccia della nuova puntata: il fidanzato scaricato che vuole lavare nel sangue l'onta del tradimento.    interessante.
> 
> Ah,per la cronaca la "Magica" è la Roma.  che è una squadra di calcio,non una femmina.  anche se ultimamente si comportaq un pò troppo da zoccola.


:rotfl::rotfl:sta Magica va con tutti


----------



## perplesso (17 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Anche a me sembra passato un secolo. Ma ho capito che l'amore che provo per il mio fidanzato è diverso da quello che pensassi.
> 
> Quello che provo per lui, per il demone di fuoco, non è di certo amore


ti spiace scollegare le parole amore e fidanzato dalla stessa frase?    


certo che quello che provi per il dottorino non è amore.   quella è mera attrazione animalesca.


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Non diciamo cazzate dai.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sarà pieno di graffi


----------



## Traccia (17 Marzo 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Motivi etici.....profughi. ....soldato in missione?


:up::up::upuò esse...!


----------



## Nicka (17 Marzo 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> :up::up::upuò esse...!


Attenzione attenzione!!!
Quando ho detto a Tessa che avrei potuto scrivere pure io un racconto ho messo in preventivo che il protagonista avesse la divisa!!!
Sia messo agli atti. Se è un milite all'estero è plagio!!


----------



## Dejaneera (17 Marzo 2015)

free ha detto:


> in effetti...che velocità!
> 
> scuse per cosa, esattamente?


Scuse per tutto, per il fatto che secondo lui io mi volessi sposare prima e che non mi ero sentita apprezzata come donna. Ma lui non deve scusarsi di niente.



Fiammetta ha detto:


> maremma che storia  ma il tuo fidanzato non lavora all'estero ? Mi sto perdendo :singleeye:


Lui fa frequenti trasferte all'estero per lavoro, ma abita a 30 km di distanza da me di solito.



perplesso ha detto:


> ti spiace scollegare le parole amore e fidanzato dalla stessa frase?
> 
> 
> certo che quello che provi per il dottorino non è amore.   quella è mera attrazione animalesca.


 So io il male che sto provando.


----------



## Traccia (17 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Oh finalmente. Sono in botta piena e non mi rendo conto delle mie azioni!!!
> 
> Ma non mi importa, se il "dottorino" stasera non vorrà parlarmi (perchè sono una donna fidanzata e lui ha una sua "morale") andrò a prendere a calci in culo anche lui. Non mi può ignorare dopo avermi fatta immergere nel cratere di un vulcano. In tutti i casi troncherò anche con lui, di sicuro chissà quante altre ha ingannato.
> 
> ...



allora
respira
e non fare più cazzate di quelle fatte finora
taci e stai ferma

ci riesci?

tacere sia con fidanzato che con dottore che con maTre e tutto il cucuzzaro
stare ferma, non andare, non fare, non muoverti

stai così per un po', tipo una settimana due o tre, e aspetta che il vortice si calmi.
je la puoi fa???
fai un po' di yoga e mettiti musica con i suoni della natura
fatti un bagno caldo e accendi le candele

ma prima di tutto questo dimmi: che lavoro fa il tuo fidanzato?  ed in che zona lavora il bel fustacchiotto di dottorino?


----------



## ivanl (17 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Scuse per tutto, per il fatto che secondo lui io mi volessi sposare prima e che non mi ero sentita apprezzata come donna. Ma lui non deve scusarsi di niente.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ammesso che sia tutto vero, devi raccontargli la verità. Poi si vede


----------



## Nicka (17 Marzo 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> ma prima di tutto questo dimmi: che lavoro fa il tuo fidanzato?  ed in che zona lavora il bel fustacchiotto di dottorino?


Zozza...


----------



## free (17 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Scuse per tutto, per il fatto che secondo lui io mi volessi sposare prima e che non mi ero sentita apprezzata come donna. Ma lui non deve scusarsi di niente.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ma ti rendi conto che a questo punto è meglio per entrambi non sposarsi?
se lui ti rivuole, per di più non sapendo quasi nulla, sta a te trovare una soluzione: o gli racconti tutto, o lo lasci
almeno secondo me


----------



## Traccia (17 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Lui fa frequenti trasferte all'estero per lavoro, ma abita a 30 km di distanza da me di solito.


TANA!!!
non puoi essere romana!!! perchè in una città come questa, 30km sono talmente NIENTE, uno sputo, una virgola, uno zero che nemmeno uno li cita!
ANZI! se stai ad appena 30km sei vicinissimo! che dico! dirimpettaio!!!!!!!! non li quantifichi proprio!!!!!!!!!
il minimo...

almeno secondo me...se poi sei piskella che abiti ancora coi tuoi e ti muovi coi mezzi...beh...magari 'pesano' di più e ci dai più 'valore'...?

ufffffffffffffffffffff
nin so.


----------



## Dejaneera (17 Marzo 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> allora
> respira
> e non fare più cazzate di quelle fatte finora
> taci e stai ferma
> ...


Non riesco a stare ferma. Purtroppo sto ribollendo dentro di me perchè lui dopo il messaggio di ieri non mi ha chiamata. Sapeva che oggi avrei visto il mio fidanzato. Mi ha detto domenica che non avremmo più dovuto vederci e che lui non poteva dividermi con nessun altro. Gli dovrei credere? Cosa devo fare oggi? Devo andare a dirgli cosa?
Non riesco a pensare e stare ferma!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Non voglio dire altri particolari anche perchè potrebbe essere facile risalire alle persone. Avete stretto il cerchio anche troppo.


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Siete voi che mi costringete a sparare puttanate, e visto che qui chiunque sembra dire di tutto, perchè io dovrei limitarmi.
> 
> Sono stata una tigre con lui, ebbè?
> 
> ...


Lo dicevo io che portava i segni tipo stigmate ... Ah l'amour ( cit. Ipazia)


----------



## Dejaneera (17 Marzo 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma ti rendi conto che a questo punto è meglio per entrambi non sposarsi?
> se lui ti rivuole, per di più non sapendo quasi nulla, sta a te trovare una soluzione: o gli racconti tutto, o lo lasci
> almeno secondo me


Metà di queste cose le ho fatte stamattina



Traccia ha detto:


> TANA!!!
> non puoi essere romana!!! perchè in una città come questa, 30km sono talmente NIENTE, uno sputo, una virgola, uno zero che nemmeno uno li cita!
> ANZI! se stai ad appena 30km sei vicinissimo! che dico! dirimpettaio!!!!!!!! non li quantifichi proprio!!!!!!!!!
> il minimo...
> ...


Traccia... ci stai girando attorno un po' troppo... è facile individuare una zona e poi l'ospedale più vicino, non ti dirò di più.


----------



## Tessa (17 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Non riesco a stare ferma. Purtroppo sto ribollendo dentro di me perchè lui dopo il messaggio di ieri non mi ha chiamata. Sapeva che oggi avrei visto il mio fidanzato. Mi ha detto domenica che non avremmo più dovuto vederci e che lui non poteva dividermi con nessun altro. Gli dovrei credere? Cosa devo fare oggi? Devo andare a dirgli cosa?
> Non riesco a pensare e stare ferma!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Non voglio dire altri particolari anche perchè potrebbe essere facile risalire alle persone. Avete stretto il cerchio anche troppo.


Deja delirium. 
Speri che il dottore ti dica che ti ama pazzamente e che e' tanto contento che tu abbia lasciato il fidanzato. Non penso proprio....


----------



## Vincent Vega (17 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Anche a me sembra passato un secolo. Ma ho capito che l'amore che provo per il mio fidanzato è diverso da quello che pensassi.
> 
> Quello che provo per lui, per il *demone di fuoco*, non è di certo amore


senti, guarda, io non dico nulla...su di te, sul cornuto AIRE, sui matrimoni che è meglio mandare in vacca (_ops_) prima anziché dopo...
Ma:
1) il personaggio dottor volontario di sto cazzo, che gira col suv a salvare il mondo tra un campo profughi, i Cavalieri di Malta, ed una lezione di zumba (non su di te, in generale) è costruito davvero male. Specie per chi conosce l'andazzo dei laureati in medicina da diversi anni a sta parte....Cioè, dici "bel figo dal pacco strutturato" e chiudila lì. Tutta sta bontà mi fa venir voglia di scoreggiare napalm su un centro anziani per maghrebini;
2) il *demone di fuoco*?????? mi pare la "spada di fuoco" di "Bianco Rosso e Verdone...(o era "Un sacco bello"?). Fai conto che Oscuro è il papà di Verdone, ecco.


----------



## Dejaneera (17 Marzo 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Deja delirium.
> Speri che il dottore ti dica che ti ama pazzamente e che e' tanto contento che tu abbia lasciato il fidanzato. Non penso proprio....


Magari sei quella che mi ha ascoltato più di tutti...
Ma ti meriti il VAFFANCULO più grande che ci sia


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Marzo 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> è che la vita passa in un soffio...


:rotflerò è vero ...


----------



## Vincent Vega (17 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Non riesco a stare ferma. Purtroppo sto ribollendo dentro di me perchè lui dopo il messaggio di ieri non mi ha chiamata. Sapeva che oggi avrei visto il mio fidanzato. Mi ha detto domenica che non avremmo più dovuto vederci e che lui non poteva dividermi con nessun altro. Gli dovrei credere? *Cosa devo fare oggi? *Devo andare a dirgli cosa?
> Non riesco a pensare e stare ferma!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Non voglio dire altri particolari anche perchè potrebbe essere facile risalire alle persone. Avete stretto il cerchio anche troppo.


Scegli un interlocutore: Oscuro, JB, Zadig o - ipotesi che caldeggio - President. Sono certo che sapranno cosa penso, e cosa suggerirti.....


----------



## Caciottina (17 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Magari sei quella che mi ha ascoltato più di tutti...
> Ma ti meriti il VAFFANCULO più grande che ci sia


ripeto, tu non ti rendi conto...vera o finta che tu sia..
vai a farti sbatacchiare per bene dal dottorino...cerca di non attartici come na cozza che poi quanto te smolla tocca roccojete cor cucchiaino.


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Anche a me sembra passato un secolo. Ma ho capito che l'amore che provo per il mio fidanzato è diverso da quello che pensassi.
> 
> Quello che provo per lui, per il demone di fuoco, non è di certo amore


Demone di fuoco !!! :rotfl:


----------



## drusilla (17 Marzo 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Demone di fuoco !!! :rotfl:


È paraventa. Si sta parando il culo e preparandosi / prepararandoci per il salto carpiato di ritorno al fidanzato


----------



## Stark72 (17 Marzo 2015)

Interstellar je fa na pippa a sto thread.


Si ok, vado affanculo


----------



## Traccia (17 Marzo 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Interstellar je fa na pippa a sto thread.
> 
> 
> Si ok, vado affanculo


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (17 Marzo 2015)

*Deja*

Come t'ha chiamato?amore amore amoreee.....!
Provo ad essere serio:intanti mi scuso se sono stato un pò triviale.
Poi leggi bene quello che ti sto per scrivere.Tu devi fare solo una cosa:Lascia il tuo ragazzo,subitaneamente,poi sparisci per un giorno,anche due,poi chiedi un appuntamento al tuo dottorino,ti ci vedi,però ci vai con la tua macchina....
Ti dirigi verso fratte isolate,verso lande desolate,una volta lontano da tutto e tutti,gli tiri fuori il pisello senza neanche profferir parole, gli ammacchi la cappella con il vigore e il languore della tua voluttuosa bocca.
Tira fuori i tuoi sinistri languori anorettali,strappagli le mutande,avventati sui suoi coglioni con un bel morso purificatore
Poi gli chiedi con educazione e una soffusa mestizia se può educatamente profanarti le chiappe der culo una buona volta
Fatti martellare il culo fin quando le tue chiappe non diventano dispare,e mentre ti fai derattizzare i tuoi corpi cavernosi,pensi a quanto erano sciatti ed insipidi i tuoi rapporti sessuali con il tuo fidanzato
Dopo avere preso violente derrate di cazzo in calore,dopo aver visto più schizzi tu del pontile di Ostia durante il mare in tempesta,ti rivesti,riporti il tuo dottorino a casa,e gli dici:
Grazie caro,il mio sedere avevo bisogno di essere deflorato e vissuto come si deve,adesso togliti dai coglioni,perchè nuovi orizzonti di carne turgida e rosa si stagliano al mio orizzonte.
NON CERCARMI PIù,il mio futuro e fatti di cazzi brutali,ti saluto.
E ti vivi la tua vita fra schizzi di gioia ed eversive pecorine.:up:


----------



## ipazia (17 Marzo 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotflerò è vero ...


  Certo che è vero....


----------



## Stark72 (17 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fatti martellare il culo fin quando le tue chiappe non diventano dispare



AHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA


----------



## ipazia (17 Marzo 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Interstellar je fa na pippa a sto thread.
> 
> 
> Si ok, vado affanculo


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (17 Marzo 2015)

*deja*



oscuro ha detto:


> Come t'ha chiamato?amore amore amoreee.....!
> Provo ad essere serio:intanti mi scuso se sono stato un pò triviale.
> Poi leggi bene quello che ti sto per scrivere.Tu devi fare solo una cosa:Lascia il tuo ragazzo,subitaneamente,poi sparisci per un giorno,anche due,poi chiedi un appuntamento al tuo dottorino,ti ci vedi,però ci vai con la tua macchina....
> Ti dirigi verso fratte isolate,verso lande desolate,una volta lontano da tutto e tutti,gli tiri fuori il pisello senza neanche profferir parole, gli ammacchi la cappella con il vigore e il languore della tua voluttuosa bocca.
> ...


Fidati di me....


----------



## Eratò (17 Marzo 2015)

Demone di fuoco?!?!


----------



## oscuro (17 Marzo 2015)

*Stark*



Stark72 ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA


Fidati che io percepisco i languori di deja....ragazzi fidatevi....


----------



## Caciottina (17 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Come t'ha chiamato?amore amore amoreee.....!
> Provo ad essere serio:intanti mi scuso se sono stato un pò triviale.
> Poi leggi bene quello che ti sto per scrivere.Tu devi fare solo una cosa:Lascia il tuo ragazzo,subitaneamente,poi sparisci per un giorno,anche due,poi chiedi un appuntamento al tuo dottorino,ti ci vedi,però ci vai con la tua macchina....
> Ti dirigi verso fratte isolate,verso lande desolate,una volta lontano da tutto e tutti,gli tiri fuori il pisello senza neanche profferir parole, gli ammacchi la cappella con il vigore e il languore della tua voluttuosa bocca.
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (17 Marzo 2015)

*Caciotta*



caciottina ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ragazzi serietà.


----------



## Nicka (17 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ragazzi serietà.


A me perplime un po' la derattizzazione!!!


----------



## Caciottina (17 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ragazzi serietà.


va bene




































:risata:


----------



## Eratò (17 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Come t'ha chiamato?amore amore amoreee.....!
> Provo ad essere serio:intanti mi scuso se sono stato un pò triviale.
> Poi leggi bene quello che ti sto per scrivere.Tu devi fare solo una cosa:Lascia il tuo ragazzo,subitaneamente,poi sparisci per un giorno,anche due,poi chiedi un appuntamento al tuo dottorino,ti ci vedi,però ci vai con la tua macchina....
> Ti dirigi verso fratte isolate,verso lande desolate,una volta lontano da tutto e tutti,gli tiri fuori il pisello senza neanche profferir parole, gli ammacchi la cappella con il vigore e il languore della tua voluttuosa bocca.
> ...


Oscù  mi sa che hai trovato la protagonista ideale per un film....


----------



## drusilla (17 Marzo 2015)

Oddio post sublime!! Leggerlo e poi morire... grazie di esistere Oscuro [emoji2] sono commosa fino alle lacrine


----------



## oscuro (17 Marzo 2015)

*Drusy*



drusilla ha detto:


> Oddio post sublime!! Leggerlo e poi morire... grazie di esistere Oscuro [emoji2] sono commosa fino alle lacrine


Drusy posso essere serio?noi dobbiamo chiamare le cose con il loro nome.Basta voli pindarici,pecorine asettiche,languori mai sopiti.CAZZO diciamo le cose come stanno.Deja ha una voglia di pene che se la porta via,non è amore,e passione di pisello,passione per il pisello,che succede, può succedere.
Allora deja va aiutata,questa sua enorme passione va esternata,va subliminata,non deve restare nell'oblio,nella passività di una storia fatta di orgasmi mai avuti,di erotismo mal vissuto,di cazzi in faccia mai presi.
BASTA!Deja ha serenamente bisogno di impacchi di cazzo energici,ne più ne meno,vuole viversi il cazzo,vuole sentirsi una donna viva,vuole sentire il suo corpo vibrare,deja ha bisogno di tirar fuori la strappafrenuli che è in lei.
Basta maschere algide da brava ragazza,adesso solo graffi sul cazzo,morsi sul glande,orgasmi compulsivi,nei cessi di un cinema all'aperto.
Deja ascolta .....


----------



## oscuro (17 Marzo 2015)

*Eratò*



Eratò ha detto:


> Oscù  mi sa che hai trovato la protagonista ideale per un film....


Io le cose le percepisco nell'aria....


----------



## Homer (17 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io le cose le percepisco nell'aria....


Un cane da tartufo insomma.....:rotfl:


----------



## Eratò (17 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io le cose le percepisco nell'aria....


M'inchino di fronte alla tua eccellenza:umile:


----------



## oscuro (17 Marzo 2015)

*Si*



Homer ha detto:


> Un cane da tartufo insomma.....:rotfl:


Io leggo nella mente delle donne....percepisco le loro vibrazioni,conosco i loro loschi pensieri,i loro turgidi desideri,ho delle divinazioni...difficile da spiegare....


----------



## oscuro (17 Marzo 2015)

*Si*



Eratò ha detto:


> M'inchino di fronte alla tua eccellenza:umile:


Pronati serenamente....


----------



## Dejaneera (17 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Drusy posso essere serio?noi dobbiamo chiamare le cose con il loro nome.Basta voli pindarici,pecorine asettiche,languori mai sopiti.CAZZO diciamo le cose come stanno.Deja ha una voglia di pene che se la porta via,non è amore,e passione di pisello,passione per il pisello,che succede, può succedere.
> Allora deja va aiutata,questa sua enorme passione va esternata,va subliminata,non deve restare nell'oblio,nella passività di una storia fatta di orgasmi mai avuti,di erotismo mal vissuto,di cazzi in faccia mai presi.
> BASTA!Deja ha serenamente bisogno di impacchi di cazzo energici,ne più ne meno,vuole viversi il cazzo,vuole sentirsi una donna viva,vuole sentire il suo corpo vibrare,deja ha bisogno di tirar fuori la strappafrenuli che è in lei.
> Basta maschere algide da brava ragazza,adesso solo graffi sul cazzo,morsi sul glande,orgasmi compulsivi,nei cessi di un cinema all'aperto.
> Deja ascolta .....


Detto questo (che mi fa sorridere in un momento come questo)... posso anche aver pensato a tutte queste cose (ed in parte fatto)... ma con lui, non con il primo che capita


----------



## Eratò (17 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Drusy posso essere serio?noi dobbiamo chiamare le cose con il loro nome.Basta voli pindarici,pecorine asettiche,languori mai sopiti.CAZZO diciamo le cose come stanno.Deja ha una voglia di pene che se la porta via,non è amore,e passione di pisello,passione per il pisello,che succede, può succedere.
> Allora deja va aiutata,questa sua enorme passione va esternata,va subliminata,non deve restare nell'oblio,nella passività di una storia fatta di orgasmi mai avuti,di erotismo mal vissuto,di cazzi in faccia mai presi.
> BASTA!Deja ha serenamente bisogno di impacchi di cazzo energici,ne più ne meno,vuole viversi il cazzo,vuole sentirsi una donna viva,vuole sentire il suo corpo vibrare,deja ha bisogno di tirar fuori la strappafrenuli che è in lei.
> Basta maschere algide da brava ragazza,adesso solo graffi sul cazzo,morsi sul glande,orgasmi compulsivi,nei cessi di un cinema all'aperto.
> Deja ascolta .....


Beh mi sa che la tigre l'ha già liberataNon ha biogno d'aiuto....


----------



## Eratò (17 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Pronati serenamente....


Ai suoi ordini maestro....


----------



## Homer (17 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io leggo nella mente delle donne....*percepisco le loro vibrazioni*,conosco i loro loschi pensieri,i loro turgidi desideri,ho delle divinazioni...difficile da spiegare....



Ti credo. 

Ho capito, sei un "prescelto". Ma hai fatto qualche corso?


----------



## oscuro (17 Marzo 2015)

*Si*



Dejaneera ha detto:


> Detto questo (che mi fa sorridere in un momento come questo)... posso anche aver pensato a tutte queste cose (ed in parte fatto)... ma con lui, non con il primo che capita


So bene cosa ti passa per la testa,e farai molto altro.....


----------



## oscuro (17 Marzo 2015)

*No*



Homer ha detto:


> Ti credo.
> 
> Ho capito, sei un "prescelto". Ma hai fatto qualche corso?


No,semplicemente ho studiato"il nemico"per tanti anni.....


----------



## oscuro (17 Marzo 2015)

*No*



Eratò ha detto:


> Ai suoi ordini maestro....


Assolutamente no.Io e te alla pari,ci mancherebbe.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Marzo 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Ti credo.
> 
> Ho capito, sei un "prescelto". Ma hai fatto qualche corso?


Guarda che è tutto chiacchiere....percepisce le vibrazioni, sa cosa pensiamo ecc ecc e intanto qui stiamo ancora aspettando..........


----------



## Eratò (17 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Assolutamente no.Io e te alla pari,ci mancherebbe.


Non si può....mi ci vuole molto per arrivare ai tuoi livelli semmai ci riuscirò. ...


----------



## oscuro (17 Marzo 2015)

*Vedi*



farfalla ha detto:


> Guarda che è tutto chiacchiere....percepisce le vibrazioni, sa cosa pensiamo ecc ecc e intanto qui stiamo ancora aspettando..........


Vedi belle chiappe c'è un problema.
Io do dipendenza.....,non mi fermo ad essere un vizio.Capito?Io libero la puttana che è in ogni donna,perchè la donna con me è libera di tirar fuori il suo lato maschile,io sono suo complice,non ci sono steccati,limiti,io posso essere quello che vuoi....


----------



## oscuro (17 Marzo 2015)

*Eratò*



Eratò ha detto:


> Non si può....mi ci vuole molto per arrivare ai tuoi livelli semmai ci riuscirò. ...


Ascolta il tuo io....fai parlare il tuo io....


----------



## Caciottina (17 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vedi belle chiappe c'è un problema.
> Io do dipendenza.....,non mi fermo ad essere un vizio.Capito?Io libero la puttana che è in ogni donna,perchè la donna con me è libera di tirar fuori il suo lato maschile,io sono suo complice,non ci sono steccati,limiti,io posso essere quello che vuoi....


te hai visto what women want troppe volte:rotfl:


----------



## Homer (17 Marzo 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Guarda che è tutto chiacchiere....percepisce le vibrazioni, sa cosa pensiamo ecc ecc e intanto qui stiamo ancora aspettando..........



Cosa?? :rotfl::rotfl:

Secondo me Oscuro è un'invenzione di Perplesso......nella realtà non esiste.


----------



## oscuro (17 Marzo 2015)

*Si*



caciottina ha detto:


> te hai visto what women want troppe volte:rotfl:


Mai visto...giuro.:rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (17 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mai visto...giuro.:rotfl:


dai dillo che ti senti un po mel gibson


----------



## oscuro (17 Marzo 2015)

*Homer*



Homer ha detto:


> Cosa?? :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Secondo me Oscuro è un'invenzione di Perplesso......nella realtà non esiste.


Io sono qui da molto prima di lecter......


----------



## oscuro (17 Marzo 2015)

*No*



caciottina ha detto:


> dai dillo che ti senti un po mel gibson


Noooo!Non sono così presuntuoso.Fidati.


----------



## Homer (17 Marzo 2015)

Cazzo, dacci qualche dritta però?? Io così, io cosà, intanto siamo tutti a pipparci con Youporn e tu ti monti tutto il forum


----------



## Uhlalá (17 Marzo 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> A me quel "lo troverò " detto con sguardo gelido mi suona più  da camorrista tipo ciruccio u miliardario...mah....


Se il fidanzato trova tutti questi nostri pizzini, fa fuori pure noi...
....pauuuuura....


----------



## oscuro (17 Marzo 2015)

*No*



Homer ha detto:


> Cazzo, dacci qualche dritta però?? Io così, io cosà, intanto siamo tutti a pipparci con Youporn e tu ti monti tutto il forum


Io nulla.Non mi sono mai montato nessuna.Questo è un mondo virtuale,e non confondo il virtuale con il vero.Anche se c'è molto di me in oscuro.Fuori mi sono perso troppe volte per rischiare di perdermi ancora.....


----------



## Nocciola (17 Marzo 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Cazzo, dacci qualche dritta però?? Io così, io cosà, intanto siamo tutti a pipparci con Youporn e *tu ti monti tutto il fo*rum


Ancora?
Ma magari......invece parla parla. Qui ci sono donne disposte ad andare a Roma e lui nulla, fugge


----------



## Caciottina (17 Marzo 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ancora?
> Ma magari......invece parla parla. Qui ci sono donne disposte ad andare a Roma e lui nulla, fugge


anche quando sono gia in loco fugge


----------



## Homer (17 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io nulla.Non mi sono mai montato nessuna.Questo è un mondo virtuale,e non confondo il virtuale con il vero.Anche se c'è molto di me in oscuro.Fuori mi sono perso troppe volte per rischiare di perdermi ancora.....


Oscù, sto a scherzare, so che tu sei una persona integerrima.....o almeno così dicono i libri di storia.


----------



## oscuro (17 Marzo 2015)

*No*



caciottina ha detto:


> anche quando sono gia in loco fugge


Nè vero.


----------



## oscuro (17 Marzo 2015)

*Si*



Homer ha detto:


> Oscù, sto a scherzare, so che tu sei una persona integerrima.....o almeno così dicono i libri di storia.


Certo:rotfl:.No,non sono integerrimo a dire il vero,anzi...:rotfl:ti scrivo la verità?credimi mi sono fatto talmente paura in certe occasioni della mia vita...che ho preferito darmi delle regole e imprigionare in qualche modo il mio lato oscuro.......Io non mi sono mai drogato,mai bevuto alcolici,solo velocità e la passione per le donne....


----------



## Nicka (17 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Certo:rotfl:.No,non sono integerrimo a dire il vero,anzi...:rotfl:ti scrivo la verità?credimi mi sono fatto talmente paura in certe occasioni della mia vita...che ho preferito darmi delle regole e imprigionare in qualche modo il mio lato oscuro.......Io non mi sono mai drogato,mai bevuto alcolici,solo velocità e la passione per le donne....


Tutti hanno il lato oscuro...ed è un problema imprigionarlo...a volte può pure scappare!!!  
E di solito fa danni!


----------



## Eratò (17 Marzo 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> Se il fidanzato trova tutti questi nostri pizzini, fa fuori pure noi...
> ....pauuuuura....


Naahhhh....Ciruccio punta dritto al obiettivo...


----------



## oscuro (17 Marzo 2015)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> Tutti hanno il lato oscuro...ed è un problema imprigionarlo...a volte può pure scappare!!!
> E di solito fa danni!



Ecco il mio mi ha fatto un pò paura....:rotfl::rotfl:e spesso il detonante siete state voi donne....


----------



## Nicka (17 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco il mio mi ha fatto un pò paura....:rotfl::rotfl:e spesso il detonante siete state voi donne....


Oscù, immagino che il fattore detonante sia da entrambe le parti eh!!


----------



## oscuro (17 Marzo 2015)

*Dici?*



Nicka ha detto:


> Oscù, immagino che il fattore detonante sia da entrambe le parti eh!!


Se butti benzina sul fuoco....!


----------



## Nicka (17 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se butti benzina sul fuoco....!


Eh ma sei tu a fornirla la benzina...


----------



## oscuro (17 Marzo 2015)

*No*



Nicka ha detto:


> Eh ma sei tu a fornirla la benzina...


Dici?sarà che adorano darmi fuoco?:rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (17 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dici?sarà che adorano darmi fuoco?:rotfl:


Perchè se prendi fuoco poi le incendi con uno sguardo e poi fanno le scivolate nel sole pure con te...e via di spaccate volitive e chiappe ardenti!!!


----------



## Tessa (17 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco il mio mi ha fatto un pò paura....:rotfl::rotfl:e spesso il detonante siete state voi donne....


Spesso i compusivi sono i piu' fondamentalisti: ero alcolista, ora non tocco un goccio, mi svaporavo 2 pacchetti al giorno, ora che schifo chi fuma, mi portavo a letto chiunque compresa la cognata, ora sono fermamente monogamo. Credo che in tutto ci voglia equilibrio se no prima o poi ci si ricade....anche dopo molti anni di astinenza....


----------



## Homer (17 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Certo:rotfl:.No,non sono integerrimo a dire il vero,anzi...:rotfl:ti scrivo la verità?credimi mi sono fatto talmente paura in certe occasioni della mia vita...che ho preferito darmi delle regole e imprigionare in qualche modo il mio lato oscuro.......*Io non mi sono mai drogato,mai bevuto alcolici,*solo velocità e la passione per le donne....



Non ci credo!!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Anche a me sembra passato un secolo. Ma ho capito che l'amore che provo per il mio fidanzato è diverso da quello che pensassi.
> 
> Quello che provo per lui, per il *demone di fuoco*, non è di certo amore


ma porca la maiala della maremma: ma tu scrivi 'ste robe poi ci mandi pure a fare in culo?
Ma se tu parli come mangi... ma che te magni mai, fija mia?


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Scuse per tutto, per il fatto che secondo lui io mi volessi sposare prima e che non mi ero sentita apprezzata come donna. Ma lui non deve scusarsi di niente.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


allora ti ha graffiato pure lui?


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Marzo 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> senti, guarda, io non dico nulla...su di te, sul cornuto AIRE, sui matrimoni che è meglio mandare in vacca (_ops_) prima anziché dopo...
> Ma:
> 1) il personaggio dottor volontario di sto cazzo, che gira col suv a salvare il mondo tra un campo profughi, i Cavalieri di Malta, ed una lezione di zumba (non su di te, in generale) è costruito davvero male. Specie per chi conosce l'andazzo dei laureati in medicina da diversi anni a sta parte....Cioè, dici "bel figo dal pacco strutturato" e chiudila lì. Tutta sta bontà* mi fa venir voglia di scoreggiare napalm su un centro anziani per maghrebini*;
> 2) il *demone di fuoco*?????? mi pare la "spada di fuoco" di "Bianco Rosso e Verdone...(o era "Un sacco bello"?). Fai conto che Oscuro è il papà di Verdone, ecco.


Don Diego sei un poVeta.
Vedi Deja cosa ti contestiamo?
Demone di fuoco non si usa più dai tempi di Dante Alighieri.
Dopo il Diavolo veste Prada il demone è molto più easy.


----------



## Traccia (17 Marzo 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Spesso i compusivi sono i piu' fondamentalisti: ero alcolista, ora non tocco un goccio, mi svaporavo 2 pacchetti al giorno, ora che schifo chi fuma, mi portavo a letto chiunque compresa la cognata, ora sono fermamente monogam*o*. Credo che in tutto ci voglia equilibrio se no prima o poi ci si ricade....anche dopo molti anni di astinenza....


ma tu...sei un uomo?
ma se l'altra volta non ricordo di cosa avevamo parlato (ho anche scarsa memoria) ed ero certa tu fossi una donna...mi pare si parlava di.. corna..? è possibile?! ahahhaha...
co sti nick mi confondo sempre :unhappy:


----------



## zadig (17 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Non voglio dire altri particolari anche perchè potrebbe essere facile risalire alle persone. Avete stretto il cerchio anche troppo.


lo stringere il cerchio è inversamente proporzionale a quanto tu ti bei nell'aprire le gambe e le chiappe.

Ma tanto il tuo... fidanzato lo troverà! :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Dejaneera (17 Marzo 2015)

Gli ho mandato un messaggio dicendogli di aver parlato con il mio fidanzato e di voler parlare con lui di tutto l'accaduto, subito... Mi ha detto che visto che devo mettermi a dieta mi preparerà solo un'insalata con rucola, gamberetti e crostini e che passerà alle 21.

Sono passata stamattina ad odiarlo, poi a voler troncare per restare con il mio fidanzato, poi a troncare con tutti e due, poi ad aspettarlo per volergli parlare per restare solo amici, poi a volerlo prendere a calci... devo combatterlo con tutte le mie forze, ma ho paura che se mi vede distaccata possa non cercarmi mai più. Ho paura che anche lui abbia qualcosa da dirmi indipendentemente da quello che ho fatto oggi.

Oltre a prendere un anestetizzante per la voglia matta che ho di lui (si ce l'ho, forse si era capito), che cosa gli devo dire? Che cosa pensate che lui voglia da me? Fino a domenica notte si è comportato da innamorato, poi è svanito lasciandomi sola per riflettere. Riflettere un cazzo.

Quando sento che lui si avvicina mi sento vacillare, sento che non solo ho mandato a puttane la mia relazione, ma anche una parte di me. Ho il cuore che mi batte a mille.

Vi prometto che se mi mollerà come merito ve lo dirò domani e me andrò dal forum, ringraziando anche Oscuro.


----------



## zadig (17 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Gli ho mandato un messaggio dicendogli di aver parlato con il mio fidanzato e di voler parlare con lui di tutto l'accaduto, subito... Mi ha detto che visto che devo mettermi a dieta mi preparerà solo un'insalata con rucola, gamberetti e crostini e che passerà alle 21.
> 
> Sono passata stamattina ad odiarlo, poi a voler troncare per restare con il mio fidanzato, poi a troncare con tutti e due, poi ad aspettarlo per volergli parlare per restare solo amici, poi a volerlo prendere a calci... devo combatterlo con tutte le mie forze, ma ho paura che se mi vede distaccata possa non cercarmi mai più. Ho paura che anche lui abbia qualcosa da dirmi indipendentemente da quello che ho fatto oggi.
> 
> ...


un anestetizzante?
Si è comportato da innamorato?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eratò (17 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Gli ho mandato un messaggio dicendogli di aver parlato con il mio fidanzato e di voler parlare con lui di tutto l'accaduto, subito... Mi ha detto che visto che devo mettermi a dieta mi preparerà solo un'insalata con rucola, gamberetti e crostini e che passerà alle 21.
> 
> Sono passata stamattina ad odiarlo, poi a voler troncare per restare con il mio fidanzato, poi a troncare con tutti e due, poi ad aspettarlo per volergli parlare per restare solo amici, poi a volerlo prendere a calci... devo combatterlo con tutte le mie forze, ma ho paura che se mi vede distaccata possa non cercarmi mai più. Ho paura che anche lui abbia qualcosa da dirmi indipendentemente da quello che ho fatto oggi.
> 
> ...


Ma perchè dovrebbe mollarti per forza?È obbligatorio? Intanto al posto tuo lascerei il fidanzato....mi pare chiaro che non va no?


----------



## zadig (17 Marzo 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma perchè dovrebbe mollarti per forza?È obbligatorio? Intanto al posto tuo lascerei il fidanzato....mi pare chiaro che non va no?


ma lei non molla senza un altro appiglio.
Ed il dottorino col cazzo che si mette insieme ad una così... volubile!


----------



## Zod (17 Marzo 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma a me non sembra falsa questa storia, anzi, a parte alcune parole utilizzate, mi sembra abbastanza ordinaria
> 
> per es. mi sembrava molto falso il racconto di quel nuovo utente che diceva di non riconoscere più il volto delle persone causa malattia (è anche la trama di un film)...però se è vero mi spiace


A me la storia sembra credibile, tranne alcuni punti come il "lo troverò", però è romanzata in un modo da far sorgere dubbi seri. Non che me ne freghi alla fine, vero e falso qui sopra contano poco. Però sembra davvero di leggere un fotoromanzo anni 70.


----------



## Eratò (17 Marzo 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> ma lei non molla senza un altro appiglio.
> Ed il dottorino col cazzo che si mette insieme ad una così... volubile!


A me il dottorino mi sembra fatto apposta per Deja sinceramente.Due "volubili" insieme che rapporto possono fa'?


----------



## Traccia (17 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Gli ho mandato un messaggio dicendogli di aver parlato con il mio fidanzato e di voler parlare con lui di tutto l'accaduto, subito... Mi ha detto che visto che devo mettermi a dieta mi preparerà solo un'insalata con rucola, gamberetti e crostini e che passerà alle 21.
> 
> Sono passata stamattina ad odiarlo, poi a voler troncare per restare con il mio fidanzato, poi a troncare con tutti e due, poi ad aspettarlo per volergli parlare per restare solo amici, poi a volerlo prendere a calci... devo combatterlo con tutte le mie forze, ma *ho paura che se mi vede distaccata possa non cercarmi mai più.* Ho paura che anche lui abbia qualcosa da dirmi indipendentemente da quello che ho fatto oggi.
> 
> ...


noooooooooooo
non puoi lasciarci così!!!!!!!
però alla fine ci sta! vi vedete pure stasera!!! ti prepara anche insalata!!
(però poveri gamberetti innocenti  )
tu devi stare calma
metti agitazione!

respira e vai all'appuntamento

e gli dici che PER TUA SCELTA (non per causa sua perchè sennò gli dai sto malloppo di 'responsabilità' da portarsi addosso) ma per tua scelta, complice l'accaduto che nel giro di un nano secondo ti sei infatuata di un altro, hai deciso di troncare la tua relazione. STOP.
Poi vedi la reazione.
STOP.

che strana storia quella del "ho paura che se mi vede distaccata possa non cercarmi mai più"...un punto di vista per me anomalo. Per mia esperienza, da distaccata di natura, non mi è mai successo, anzi. Ho sempre attratto lo stesso. Ti dirò: penso invece che accollandosi, tartassandole e cercandole si generi l'effetto contrario. Almeno a me funziona così. Aria, libertà e respiro sono fondamentali.
Poi non so. Tu dici? per tua esperienza sei sicura che se non cerchi una persona questa se ne va? mah..forse se non je ne frega un caxxo si. Ma se sono interessati non mollano. Quindi non essere timorosa per questo.

Calmati. E lasciate in pace i gamberetti però. Poveri 
buona seratina!!!!


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Gli ho mandato un messaggio dicendogli di aver parlato con il mio fidanzato e di voler parlare con lui di tutto l'accaduto, subito... Mi ha detto che visto che devo mettermi a dieta mi preparerà solo un'insalata con rucola, gamberetti e crostini e che passerà alle 21.
> 
> Sono passata stamattina ad odiarlo, poi a voler troncare per restare con il mio fidanzato, poi a troncare con tutti e due, poi ad aspettarlo per volergli parlare per restare solo amici, poi a volerlo prendere a calci... devo combatterlo con tutte le mie forze, ma ho paura che se mi vede distaccata possa non cercarmi mai più. Ho paura che anche lui abbia qualcosa da dirmi indipendentemente da quello che ho fatto oggi.
> 
> ...


Ma quello fallo comunque.


----------



## zadig (17 Marzo 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> A me il dottorino mi sembra fatto apposta per Deja sinceramente.Due "volubili" insieme che rapporto possono fa'?


a pecorina, a smorzacandela, la carriola, la canonica, 69, di fianco etc etc


----------



## zadig (17 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma quello *fallo* comunque.


eddai, non usare quel termine con lei che già sta in calore!


----------



## Eratò (17 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma quello fallo comunque.


Sei troppo duro...pooovera tigrotta!


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Marzo 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> eddai, non usare quel termine con lei che già sta in calore!


E' colpa del demone di fuoco.


----------



## Eratò (17 Marzo 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> a pecorina, a smorzacandela, la carriola, la canonica, 69, di fianco etc etc


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:e mica male però......


----------



## lolapal (17 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Gli ho mandato un messaggio dicendogli di aver parlato con il mio fidanzato e di voler parlare con lui di tutto l'accaduto, subito... Mi ha detto che visto che devo mettermi a dieta mi preparerà solo un'insalata con rucola, gamberetti e crostini e che passerà alle 21.
> 
> Sono passata stamattina ad odiarlo, poi a voler troncare per restare con il mio fidanzato, poi a troncare con tutti e due, poi ad aspettarlo per volergli parlare per restare solo amici, poi a volerlo prendere a calci... *devo combatterlo con tutte le mie forze, ma ho paura che se mi vede distaccata possa non cercarmi mai più*. Ho paura che anche lui abbia qualcosa da dirmi indipendentemente da quello che ho fatto oggi.
> 
> ...


Nel risponderti in maniera totalmente seria: il neretto è una contraddizione evidentissima...


----------



## Eratò (17 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E' colpa del demone di fuoco.


....così  succede quando si cade nel sole.


----------



## ologramma (17 Marzo 2015)

e dai ragazzi lasciatela in pace , è una ragazza traviata ,rispettate la sua vicenda anomala   
è bello pensare che possano succedere queste storie, almeno possiamo dire che il mondo è bello perchè è vario


----------



## Eratò (17 Marzo 2015)

lolapal ha detto:


> Nel risponderti in maniera totalmente seria: il neretto è una contraddizione evidentissima...


Fosse solo quel neretto....


----------



## Nicka (17 Marzo 2015)

Qualcuno MI mandi affanculo da parte mia.
Grazie.


----------



## Eratò (17 Marzo 2015)

ologramma ha detto:


> e dai ragazzi lasciatela in pace , è una ragazza traviata ,rispettate la sua vicenda anomala
> è bello pensare che possano succedere queste storie, almeno possiamo dire che il mondo è bello perchè è vario


Tu sei mai caduto nel sole ?


----------



## Tessa (17 Marzo 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> ma tu...sei un uomo?
> ma se l'altra volta non ricordo di cosa avevamo parlato (ho anche scarsa memoria) ed ero certa tu fossi una donna...mi pare si parlava di.. corna..? è possibile?! ahahhaha...
> co sti nick mi confondo sempre :unhappy:


Tessa, donna, anche se parlavo al maschile in effetti. Ah se rinasco.....


----------



## Eratò (17 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Qualcuno MI mandi affanculo da parte mia.
> Grazie.


Vaffanculo.


----------



## Zod (17 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Gli ho mandato un messaggio dicendogli di aver parlato con il mio fidanzato e di voler parlare con lui di tutto l'accaduto, subito... Mi ha detto che visto che devo mettermi a dieta mi preparerà solo un'insalata con rucola, gamberetti e crostini e che passerà alle 21.
> 
> Sono passata stamattina ad odiarlo, poi a voler troncare per restare con il mio fidanzato, poi a troncare con tutti e due, poi ad aspettarlo per volergli parlare per restare solo amici, poi a volerlo prendere a calci... devo combatterlo con tutte le mie forze, ma ho paura che se mi vede distaccata possa non cercarmi mai più. Ho paura che anche lui abbia qualcosa da dirmi indipendentemente da quello che ho fatto oggi.
> 
> ...


Ma a lui quanto gliene può fregare che ti sei lasciata col fidanzato? Non vorrai mica che si senta in obbligo. Ti potrebbe dire due cose secondo me. La prima è che non vuole che per lui mandi all'aria la tua vita, e ti lascia (strano non ci abbia pensato prima..ma forse a volte confonde il suo altruismo). La seconda fará il pazzerello e ti terrà in stand by per quando gli verrà voglia la prossima volta, magari stasera stessa. E tu poi lo rincorrerai sperando che arrivi presto il tuo turno.


----------



## Tessa (17 Marzo 2015)

ologramma ha detto:


> e dai ragazzi lasciatela in pace , è una ragazza traviata ,rispettate la sua vicenda anomala
> è bello pensare che possano succedere queste storie, almeno possiamo dire che il mondo è bello perchè è vario


Ogni volta che vedo il tuo avatar mi vien voglia di abbracciarlo tutto!


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Marzo 2015)

ologramma ha detto:


> e dai ragazzi lasciatela in pace , è una ragazza traviata ,rispettate la sua vicenda anomala
> è bello pensare che possano succedere queste storie, almeno possiamo dire che il mondo è bello perchè è *vario*


Avariato, casomai.


----------



## Nicka (17 Marzo 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Vaffanculo.


Grazie.


----------



## Eratò (17 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Grazie.


Prego.Sempre disponibile e puntuale


----------



## lolapal (17 Marzo 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Fosse solo quel neretto....


Beh sai... il tempo in cui ho preso sul serio la cosa è durato poco... non ho avuto il tempo di leggere più approfonditamente...


----------



## lolapal (17 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Qualcuno MI mandi affanculo da parte mia.
> Grazie.


Ma vaffanculo! 
L'hai chiesto tu, eh? E poi è da parte tua... E io ne approfitto, mi devo allenare...


----------



## spleen (17 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Parlo, scrivo ma non sono più me stessa. Il mio fidanzato mi ha voluto incontrare prima di pranzo.
> Non era arrabbiato, dispiaciuto, disperato. Era gelido, distante.
> Mi ha chiesto cosa cazzo avevo fatto. Non ci crederete, sono stata sintetica, volevo andarmene il prima possibile, stavo morendo, non per la vergogna, ma per il dispiacere che gli stavo dando. Lui è un ragazzo molto autoritario, indipendente, ma comunque dolce e premuroso, gli unici scontri che abbiamo avuto sono dovuti al suo lavoro, che per vari motivi etici non condivido. Stavamo progettando il matrimonio, ad aprile avremmo dovuto cercarci casa ed i nostri genitori avrebbero fatto uno sforzo immane per aiutarci.
> 
> ...


Ma va'?  Non si sarebbe mai detto.


----------



## Nicka (17 Marzo 2015)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ma vaffanculo!
> L'hai chiesto tu, eh? E poi è da parte tua... E io ne approfitto, mi devo allenare...


Grazie e brava!!!


----------



## Bender (18 Marzo 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Interstellar je fa na pippa a sto thread.
> 
> 
> Si ok, vado affanculo


bel film, comunque per quanto fantascientifico,molti fisici da quello che ho letto negli articoli hanno detto che le teorie che riprendeva erano molto  plausibili rispetto a tanti altri film di fantascienza, ma si parla sempre di meccanica quantistica, dove un fenomeno può cambiare solo per il fatto che è osservato oppure no, quasi nulla è impossibile in quel campo.


----------



## Bender (18 Marzo 2015)

*mai bevuto alcolici*



oscuro ha detto:


> Certo:rotfl:.No,non sono integerrimo a dire il vero,anzi...:rotfl:ti scrivo la verità?credimi mi sono fatto talmente paura in certe occasioni della mia vita...che ho preferito darmi delle regole e imprigionare in qualche modo il mio lato oscuro.......Io non mi sono mai drogato,mai bevuto alcolici,solo velocità e la passione per le donne....


mai bevuto alcolici, quindi nemmeno una birra, niente , niente proprio, bè non sono così strano allora


----------



## ologramma (18 Marzo 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Ogni volta che vedo il tuo avatar mi vien voglia di abbracciarlo tutto!


A parte la mia stazza non da poco, ma mi dici come fai ad abbracciare un ologramma?


----------



## georgemary (18 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Siete voi che mi costringete a sparare puttanate, e visto che qui chiunque sembra dire di tutto, perchè io dovrei limitarmi.
> 
> Sono stata una tigre con lui, ebbè?
> 
> ...


Stai calma ragazza, io da quando scrivi ti ho sempre difeso, dicendo che per me ti hanno subito attaccato, però ora non puoi dare di matto così. Io credo ai colpi di fulmine, ci credo, perchè a me ne è capitato uno nella vita e quindi capisco quello che dicevi all'inizio, ma ora per rispondere alle provocazioni non sembri neanche la tizia che scriveva all'inizio.


----------



## oscuro (18 Marzo 2015)

*Deja*



Dejaneera ha detto:


> Gli ho mandato un messaggio dicendogli di aver parlato con il mio fidanzato e di voler parlare con lui di tutto l'accaduto, subito... Mi ha detto che visto che devo mettermi a dieta mi preparerà solo un'insalata con rucola, gamberetti e crostini e che passerà alle 21.
> 
> Sono passata stamattina ad odiarlo, poi a voler troncare per restare con il mio fidanzato, poi a troncare con tutti e due, poi ad aspettarlo per volergli parlare per restare solo amici, poi a volerlo prendere a calci... devo combatterlo con tutte le mie forze, ma ho paura che se mi vede distaccata possa non cercarmi mai più. Ho paura che anche lui abbia qualcosa da dirmi indipendentemente da quello che ho fatto oggi.
> 
> ...


Buon giorno.Stamane mi son svegliato sereno.Deja, io sono convinto che tu non sia vera,però non escludo il fatto che tu possa esserlo e a quel punto saresti una vera imbecille allo stato brado.
In tutta questa storiella fatta di allappate di nerchia,frenuli roventi,prepuzi assassini,ampolle anorettali sovversive,vagine indemoniate,io ho solo una certezza.
TU NON AMI e non hai mai amato il tuo fidanzato.Questo è il punto di partenza.
Tu ha iscritto di essere follemente innamorata del tuo fidanzato,ed è bastato un  bel pisellone con sopra un camice bianco a farti completamente dimenticare di lui.
Passiamo al secondo punto
Per avere 30 anni stai messa veramente male,ti comporti come un bimbetta di 13 anni che ha fatto conoscenza per la prima volta con un pisello,ed è tutta inebriata e confusa,ed ha capito che non vuole giocare più con le bambole,ma incominciare a dare del tu ai CAZZI.
E ci starebbe pure,ma hai 30 anni capisci?dovresti avere chiaro l'amore,cosa è un attacco di manico rosa,pecorine eversive,esaurimenti fallici,depressioni anorettali,i sentimenti,il rispetto,ed invece nulla di tutto questo.
Nella tua misera mente,c'è posto solo per una sberla di carne con due palle attaccate,non capisci più nulla,forse non riconosci neanche tua madre,tuo padre,non ti ricordi neanche come ti chiami,hai solo quella forte voglia di essere prese a violente randellate,ormai per te le mutande sono solo uno scomodo optional.
Passiamo al punto tre.Ripeto, lascia quel povero cornuto del tuo ragazzo che invece di darti della zoccola,pensa di trovare il pisellone che ti ha messo Ko.Viviti questa storia fatta di inculate compulsive,di pioggie dorate,schizzi melliflui,e se non ti basta incomincia a frequentare pure posti di ritrovo per camionisti,sali furtivamente nelle loro cabine,colleziona frenuli,stacca cappelle,dai sfogo alla tua insanabile voglia di cazzi,smosciane 10 a sera,poi un giorno fra le tue mutande tornerà la pace ed il sereno.Ascolta uno che ne sa molto più di te....


----------



## zadig (18 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Buon giorno.Stamane mi son svegliato sereno.Deja, io sono convinto che tu non sia vera,però non escludo il fatto che tu possa esserlo e a quel punto saresti una vera imbecille allo stato brado.
> In tutta questa storiella fatta di allappate di nerchia,frenuli roventi,prepuzi assassini,ampolle anorettali sovversive,vagine indemoniate,io ho solo una certezza.
> TU NON AMI e non hai mai amato il tuo fidanzato.Questo è il punto di partenza.
> Tu ha iscritto di essere follemente innamorata del tuo fidanzato,ed è bastato un  bel pisellone con sopra un camice bianco a farti completamente dimenticare di lui.
> ...


quoto tutto: nessuno giudica se si fa fare iniezioni di nerchiavit dal dottorino, ma che almeno desse il giusto nome alle cose.


----------



## oscuro (18 Marzo 2015)

*Zadig*



zadig ha detto:


> quoto tutto: nessuno giudica se si fa fare iniezioni di nerchiavit dal dottorino, ma che almeno desse il giusto nome alle cose.


Lei deve scarnare tanti cazzi prima di capire cosa vuole dalla vita.


----------



## zadig (18 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Lei deve scarnare tanti cazzi prima di capire cosa vuole dalla vita.


e, così facendo, farà del bene a se stessa e ad altri, oltre a non illudere fidanzati a cui vorrebbe legarsi col matrimonio.
E che, in breve tempo, avrebbero più corna di un cesto di lumache.


----------



## Tessa (18 Marzo 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> quoto tutto: nessuno giudica se si fa fare iniezioni di nerchiavit dal dottorino, ma che almeno desse il giusto nome alle cose.


Ma lei pensa di esserne innamoratissima....adesso non fatela scappare che ci deve raccontare se era buona l'insalata coi gamberetti ieri sera...


----------



## zadig (18 Marzo 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Ma lei pensa di esserne innamoratissima....adesso non fatela scappare che ci deve raccontare se era buona l'insalata coi gamberetti ieri sera...


azzo, sono afrodisiaci!


----------



## lunaiena (18 Marzo 2015)

Nera prenditi del tempo 
e ragiona di testa tua...


----------



## oscuro (18 Marzo 2015)

*Si*



lunaiena ha detto:


> Nera prenditi del tempo
> e ragiona di testa tua...


Magari...per ora la testa gli è finita nelle mutande,ed in quelle mutande ultimamente c'è troppo traffico....


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Marzo 2015)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Nera prenditi del tempo
> e ragiona di *testa tua*...


eh ma il problema è proprio quello, cara.


----------



## lunaiena (18 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh ma il problema è proprio quello, cara.


Però qui si divaga troppo e vista la confusione 
lecita che ha in testa con il susseguirsi di eventi che in poco più di un mese 
gli sono piovuti addosso non è che si può risolvere
tutto in quattro e quattr'otto ...
comunque ha una relazione con progetti alle spalle 
quindi prendersi del tempo con il fidanzato e ragionare
mi sembra il minimo...
per ora se ho seguito bene (e non è detto)la discussione ha lasciato il suo futuro ma lo ha fatto perché 
trascinata dagli eventi mica perché ha capito il perché ...
questo IMHO


----------



## lunaiena (18 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Magari...per ora la testa gli è finita nelle mutande,ed in quelle mutande ultimamente c'è troppo traffico....


e diamole il tempo no!


----------



## oscuro (18 Marzo 2015)

*Si*



lunaiena ha detto:


> e diamole il tempo no!


Il tempo di fare cosa?


----------



## lunaiena (18 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il tempo di fare cosa?


di far tornare tutti gli organi al loro posto ...


----------



## free (18 Marzo 2015)

lunaiena ha detto:


> di far tornare tutti gli organi al loro posto ...



serve un medico??


----------



## lunaiena (18 Marzo 2015)

free ha detto:


> serve un medico??


ancora...basta


----------



## oscuro (18 Marzo 2015)

*Intanto*



lunaiena ha detto:


> di far tornare tutti gli organi al loro posto ...


Intanto volano fringuelli dal becco rosa....


----------



## lunaiena (18 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Intanto volano fringuelli dal becco rosa....


io preferisco i pisellini primavera ...


----------



## Vincent Vega (18 Marzo 2015)

secondo me lo Stambecco Giustiziere li ha beccati in flagrante gamberettata, e a colpi di corna ne ha fatto carpaccio di zoccola, con tartare di dottorino figlio di papà..


----------



## Nicka (18 Marzo 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> secondo me lo Stambecco Giustiziere li ha beccati in flagrante gamberettata, e a colpi di corna ne ha fatto carpaccio di zoccola, con tartare di dottorino figlio di papà..


In effetti questo silenzio è inquietante...
Vado a leggere i quotidiani...


----------



## oscuro (18 Marzo 2015)

*SI*



Nicka ha detto:


> In effetti questo silenzio è inquietante...
> Vado a leggere i quotidiani...


Sono preoccupato...per quel culo......


----------



## Nicka (18 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sono preoccupato...per quel culo......


Sarà spanato...


----------



## zadig (18 Marzo 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> secondo me lo Stambecco Giustiziere li ha beccati in flagrante gamberettata, e a colpi di corna ne ha fatto carpaccio di zoccola, con tartare di dottorino figlio di papà..


il menù completo era: gnocca alla pecorina, cefali umettati in salamoia, pannocchia barzotta. E come dolce, ovviamente, tiramisù!


----------



## oscuro (18 Marzo 2015)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> Sarà spanato...


Sarà bello che sconquassato,con lesioni multiple all'ampolla anale,con edemi diffusi ai corpi cavernosi...prognosi?riservata.


----------



## zadig (18 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> In effetti questo silenzio è inquietante...
> Vado a leggere i quotidiani...


il rapporto medico-paziente è fondamentale per una buona cura.
E non si specifica quale sia il tipo di rapporto...


----------



## zadig (18 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sarà bello che sconquassato,con lesioni multiple all'ampolla anale,con edemi diffusi ai corpi cavernosi...prognosi?riservata.


il culo invece è un po' meno riservato... al fidanzato.


----------



## oscuro (18 Marzo 2015)

*Zadig*



zadig ha detto:


> il culo invece è un po' meno riservato... al fidanzato.


Vuoi che ti dico come è andata?con il fidanzato il culo nulla....ha conosciuto questo....è stato solo secondo cANALE.


----------



## zadig (18 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vuoi che ti dico come è andata?con il fidanzato il culo nulla....ha conosciuto questo....è stato solo secondo cANALE.


mi fai venire in mente Ifigonia... è come le vergini dai candidi manti 

http://web.mclink.it/MC0988/banana/ifigonia.htm


----------



## Nicka (18 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vuoi che ti dico come è andata?con il fidanzato il culo nulla....ha conosciuto questo....è stato solo secondo cANALE.


Comunque è da indagare perchè ci sono donne che non danno il culo al proprio uomo e lo danno in occasioni clandestine...ne ho sentite diverse...


----------



## zadig (18 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Comunque è da indagare perchè ci sono donne che non danno il culo al proprio uomo e lo danno in occasioni clandestine...ne ho sentite diverse...


per non passare da zoccole con il proprio uomo?


----------



## Nicka (18 Marzo 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> per non passare da zoccole con il proprio uomo?


Ma è una stronzata...


----------



## oscuro (18 Marzo 2015)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> Comunque è da indagare perchè ci sono donne che non danno il culo al proprio uomo e lo danno in occasioni clandestine...ne ho sentite diverse...


Si confermo.....!


----------



## zadig (18 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma è una stronzata...


certo che sì!


----------



## Nicka (18 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> In effetti questo silenzio è inquietante...
> Vado a leggere i quotidiani...


Ridendo e scherzando ieri c'è stato veramente un duplice omicidio a Pordenone...:unhappy:


----------



## drusilla (18 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ridendo e scherzando ieri c'è stato veramente un duplice omicidio a Pordenone...:unhappy:


ma lei è di Pordenone??


----------



## Nicka (18 Marzo 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> ma lei è di Pordenone??


E che ne so io! 
Solo che ieri eravamo rimasti al presunto fidanzato che la lascia con un "Lo troverò" invece di discuterci pesantemente...
E oggi hanno trovato due in macchina morti ammazzati, ma sti due erano fidanzati non amanti...


----------



## drusilla (18 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> E che ne so io!
> Solo che ieri eravamo rimasti al presunto fidanzato che la lascia con un "Lo troverò" invece di discuterci pesantemente...
> E oggi hanno trovato due in macchina morti ammazzati, ma sti due erano fidanzati non amanti...


si sono andata a leggere anch'io... sarebbe stati tremendo: noi che dubitavamo fosse un fake e giù di perculamenti sul fidanzato Terminator e poi questa svolta splatter... fiuuuuhhh


----------



## Stark72 (18 Marzo 2015)

Ma quindi so morti?


----------



## zadig (18 Marzo 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Ma quindi so morti?


no.
Deja ha culo e patata arrossati.
Il dottorino ha la cappella arrossata.
Il fidanzato ha gli occhi arrossati e la capoccia che prude!


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> E che ne so io!
> Solo che ieri eravamo rimasti al presunto fidanzato che la lascia con un "Lo troverò" invece di discuterci pesantemente...
> E oggi hanno trovato due in macchina morti ammazzati, ma sti due erano fidanzati non amanti...


mannò è di Roma: l'unico essere umano di genere femminile di roma che quando le parlano della Magica pensa che si parli dell'ex.:singleeye:


----------



## Caciottina (18 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mannò è di Roma: l'unico essere umano di genere femminile di roma che quando le parlano della Magica pensa che si parli dell'ex.:singleeye:


:inlove:


----------



## drusilla (18 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mannò è di Roma: l'unico essere umano di genere femminile di roma che quando le parlano della Magica pensa che si parli dell'ex.:singleeye:


figo!!! organizziamo un raduno a Roma a cui invitiamo la Dejanì e Oscuro e poi gli altri non ci presentiamo... appuntamento al buio coatto!


----------



## Caciottina (18 Marzo 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> no.
> Deja ha culo e patata arrossati.
> Il dottorino ha la cappella arrossata.
> Il fidanzato ha gli occhi arrossati e la capoccia che prude!


grrrrrrrrr :inlove:


----------



## perplesso (18 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mannò è di Roma: l'unico essere umano di genere femminile di roma che quando le parlano della Magica pensa che si parli dell'ex.:singleeye:


infatti uno degli elementi che portano a pensare che tutto sto 3d sia una sòla è questo.

Dejaneera può fregarsene millemila volte del calcio in sè,ma se vivi a Roma da 30 anni, lo sai quando un uomo ti sta parlando della Roma e non della ex


----------



## Nicka (18 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mannò è di Roma: l'unico essere umano di genere femminile di roma che quando le parlano della Magica pensa che si parli dell'ex.:singleeye:


Ma magari ci aveva dato dati non conformi per non farsi sgamare...


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Marzo 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> figo!!! organizziamo un raduno a Roma a cui invitiamo la Dejanì e Oscuro e poi gli altri non ci presentiamo... appuntamento al buio coatto!


oddio no. Pensa alle conseguenze. Ma te la vedi Deja che ogni giorno viene qui e chiede: e Oscurello? e il demoncino mio de foco? e come mai oggi gnente cappuccio? E come mai ieri IronFlay mi hai detto che andavi a gggiocà a calcetto con li amichetti tua e nun m'hai detto dove, che me sò dovuta girà tutti li campetti der circondario?
Te bruceno li graffi amò?
...


----------



## Stark72 (18 Marzo 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> infatti uno degli elementi che portano a pensare che tutto sto 3d sia una sòla è questo.
> 
> Dejaneera può fregarsene millemila volte del calcio in sè,ma se vivi a Roma da 30 anni, lo sai quando un uomo ti sta parlando della Roma e non della ex



anche perché un romanista se parla della Magggggica è sempre fomentato, pure se sta penultimo in classifica


----------



## Caciottina (18 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> oddio no. Pensa alle conseguenze. Ma te la vedi Deja che ogni giorno viene qui e chiede: e Oscurello? e il demoncino mio de foco? e come mai oggi gnente cappuccio? E come mai ieri IronFlay mi hai detto che andavi a gggiocà a calcetto con li amichetti tua e nun m'hai detto dove, che me sò dovuta girà tutti li campetti der circondario?
> Te bruceno li graffi amò?
> ...


:rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Marzo 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> infatti uno degli elementi che portano a pensare che tutto sto 3d sia una sòla è questo.
> 
> Dejaneera può fregarsene millemila volte del calcio in sè,ma se vivi a Roma da 30 anni, lo sai quando un uomo ti sta parlando della Roma e non della ex


solo un uomo in effetti può pensare che una donna non lo sappia


----------



## Nicka (18 Marzo 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> infatti uno degli elementi che portano a pensare che tutto sto 3d sia una sòla è questo.
> 
> Dejaneera può fregarsene millemila volte del calcio in sè,ma se vivi a Roma da 30 anni, lo sai quando un uomo ti sta parlando della Roma e non della ex


Quando un uomo fa finta di essere donna cade nel tragggico errore di pensare che le donne siano tutte imbecilli et ignoranti. E quale modo migliore di passare da donna se non far finta di non capirci un cazzo di calcio!? Il luogo comune per eccellenza. Mi stupisco che non ci abbia ancora detto che lei non capisce il cambio manuale perchè ha solo due piedi e lì in quelle macchine strane ci sono 3 pedali. Che sia pure bionda!?
In ogni caso io di calcio non so nulla, non ne voglio sapere nulla, non ci capisco un cazzo, ma sulla Mag(g)ica non ho avuto un attimo di indecisione.
Ma che cazzo.


----------



## Dejaneera (18 Marzo 2015)

Ciao ragazzi, io sono viva e vegeta, molto più di ieri 

Ieri sera siamo andati a casa sua, avevo lo stomaco contratto per la fame e lui ha cucinato per me... Ha visto il mio stato, non mi ha chiesto nulla, è molto discreto e non invadente. Vedevo che non era assolutamente preoccupato, anzi... mi ha detto che mi avrebbe cucinato qualcosa in più da mangiare... agnolotti con ricotta e spinaci... l'insalata in salsa rosa... ma vabbè.

Io ero tesissima e gli ho detto che avevo lasciato il mio fidanzato quel pomeriggio, e che ora se voleva sarei stata sua, altrimenti me ne sarei andata... Lui si è avvicinato con un cucchiaio in mano, come per colpirmi alla testa e mi ha detto:

"Tu sei mia, vuoi me? Che strano, non lo avrei mai detto, sei così misteriosa!"
Lì mi sono completamente sciolta, gli ho dato dei pugni fortissimi al petto e l'ho abbracciato...

Poi il mio cervello mi ha lasciata per sempre, mostrandomi un biglietto di sola andata per i Caraibi.

E' stato meraviglioso fare l'amore prima di aver cenato, ed è stato ancora più bello farlo dopo  (...)

Quando mi ha riportato a casa non mi ha chiesto particolari cose, ma solo cosa mi piacesse fare nella vita o se mi piacesse fare cose spericolate... Ci siamo lasciati con un lungo bacio, ma non mi ha detto se volesse rivedermi o no... ci sono rimasta male.

Stamattina mi manda un sms con una foto di un completino intimo bellissimo e mi scrive:
"Vorrei comprartelo lady, ma non hanno la 5° misura, quindi lo lascio lì"
Ovviamente io non ho la quinta e lo ha fatto per sfottermi, ma gli ho risposto per le rime e forse si è pure offeso...

Stasera ha la lezione di Balance, dove gli ho detto che non mi iscriverò. Ma non sono preoccupata, da come l'ho ridotto non penso sia in grado di sollevare nemmeno un bilanciere...

Ciaaooooo


----------



## Stark72 (18 Marzo 2015)

Dai dimmi la verità, sei Moccia.
TANA PER MOCCIA!!!!!


----------



## Caciottina (18 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Ciao ragazzi, io sono viva e vegeta, molto più di ieri
> 
> Ieri sera siamo andati a casa sua, avevo lo stomaco contratto per la fame e lui ha cucinato per me... Ha visto il mio stato, non mi ha chiesto nulla, è molto discreto e non invadente. Vedevo che non era assolutamente preoccupato, anzi... mi ha detto che mi avrebbe cucinato qualcosa in più da mangiare... agnolotti con ricotta e spinaci... l'insalata in salsa rosa... ma vabbè.
> 
> ...


ah ma che bello concedersi ad uno che non sa manco cosa ti piace fare nella vita...


----------



## Palladiano (18 Marzo 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Dai dimmi la verità, sei Moccia.
> TANA PER MOCCIA!!!!!


:rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (18 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> solo un uomo in effetti può pensare che una donna non lo sappia


non è che non lo pensiamo.   è che lo sappiamo che lo sapete e non volete dircelo.

Ma non solo, le ragazze romane del forum te lo potranno confermare.   te ne può davvero fregare zero del calcio,ma la Roma la conosci.

io sono poi profondamente convinto che le donne conoscano anche la regola del fuorigioco,ma fate le vaghe perchè a vederci fomentati a spiegarvelo vi divertite


----------



## Eratò (18 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Ciao ragazzi, io sono viva e vegeta, molto più di ieri
> 
> Ieri sera siamo andati a casa sua, avevo lo stomaco contratto per la fame e lui ha cucinato per me... Ha visto il mio stato, non mi ha chiesto nulla, è molto discreto e non invadente. Vedevo che non era assolutamente preoccupato, anzi... mi ha detto che mi avrebbe cucinato qualcosa in più da mangiare... agnolotti con ricotta e spinaci... l'insalata in salsa rosa... ma vabbè.
> 
> ...


Che donna!!!


----------



## Nicka (18 Marzo 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> non è che non lo pensiamo.   è che lo sappiamo che lo sapete e non volete dircelo.
> 
> Ma non solo, le ragazze romane del forum te lo potranno confermare.   te ne può davvero fregare zero del calcio,ma la Roma la conosci.
> 
> *io sono poi profondamente convinto che le donne conoscano anche la regola del fuorigioco,ma fate le vaghe perchè a vederci fomentati a spiegarvelo vi divertite*


Naaaaaaaaaaaaa, ma cosa dici mai!?


----------



## perplesso (18 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Quando un uomo fa finta di essere donna cade nel tragggico errore di pensare che le donne siano tutte imbecilli et ignoranti. E quale modo migliore di passare da donna se non far finta di non capirci un cazzo di calcio!? Il luogo comune per eccellenza. Mi stupisco che non ci abbia ancora detto che lei non capisce il cambio manuale perchè ha solo due piedi e lì in quelle macchine strane ci sono 3 pedali. Che sia pure bionda!?
> In ogni caso io di calcio non so nulla, non ne voglio sapere nulla, non ci capisco un cazzo, ma sulla Mag(g)ica non ho avuto un attimo di indecisione.
> Ma che cazzo.


epic fail in effetti.


----------



## Nicka (18 Marzo 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Dai dimmi la verità, sei Moccia.
> TANA PER MOCCIA!!!!!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Adesso stasera torna a casa e si trova un murales:
"Io e te 3MSC"

Ovvero "io e te e 3 Maggggiche Scopate Cruente"


----------



## Dejaneera (18 Marzo 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> non è che non lo pensiamo.   è che lo sappiamo che lo sapete e non volete dircelo.
> 
> Ma non solo, le ragazze romane del forum te lo potranno confermare.   te ne può davvero fregare zero del calcio,ma la Roma la conosci.
> 
> io sono poi profondamente convinto che le donne conoscano anche la regola del fuorigioco,ma fate le vaghe perchè a vederci fomentati a spiegarvelo vi divertite


Non ne capisco nulla di calcio, ma anche io ho sentito dire molte volte "magica Roma", ma non "la magica", che sembra detto ad una fatina o qualcosa del genere. In tutti i casi non sono romana e i miei non sono romani


----------



## perplesso (18 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Non ne capisco nulla di calcio, ma anche io ho sentito dire molte volte "magica Roma", ma non "la magica", che sembra detto ad una fatina o qualcosa del genere. In tutti i casi non sono romana e i miei non sono romani


che tu non sia romana lo si era capito.   e non solo quello


----------



## Nicka (18 Marzo 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> ah ma che bello concedersi ad uno che non sa manco cosa ti piace fare nella vita...


Aspetta che le ha chiesto se le piace fare cose spericolate...
Questo in una settimana la porta a guidare un elicottero (Fifty shades oh yeahhhh!!!), a fare rafting, a fare bungee jumping senza elastico...a fare sesso sfrenato in un campo di sopravvivenza nei boschi con i gufi che guardano e i lupi che ululano...quando c'è luna piena? Ora guardo il calendario...


----------



## Dejaneera (18 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Aspetta che le ha chiesto se le piace fare cose spericolate...
> Questo in una settimana la porta a guidare un elicottero (Fifty shades oh yeahhhh!!!), a fare rafting, a fare bungee jumping senza elastico...a fare sesso sfrenato in un campo di sopravvivenza nei boschi con i gufi che guardano e i lupi che ululano...quando c'è luna piena? Ora guardo il calendario...


Magari....


----------



## Nicka (18 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Magari....


Soprattutto il bungee jumping senza elastico...quello deve essere un'emozione forte eh...


----------



## Dejaneera (18 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Soprattutto il bungee jumping senza elastico...quello deve essere un'emozione forte eh...


Se mi buttassi senza elastico lui si lancerebbe a salvarmi :up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Marzo 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> non è che non lo pensiamo. è che lo sappiamo che lo sapete e non volete dircelo.
> 
> Ma non solo, le ragazze romane del forum te lo potranno confermare. te ne può davvero fregare zero del calcio,ma la Roma la conosci.
> 
> io sono poi profondamente convinto che le donne conoscano anche la regola del fuorigioco,ma fate le vaghe perchè a vederci fomentati a spiegarvelo vi divertite


non hai capito dove andavo a parare, Master.
Comunque siamo già al biglietto per i caraibi e alle cose spericolate.
Meno male che c'è Deja.


----------



## Caciottina (18 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Se mi buttassi senza elastico lui si lancerebbe a salvarmi :up:


madonna sto miele misto a caramello mi nausea


----------



## Minerva (18 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Ciao ragazzi, io sono viva e vegeta, molto più di ieri
> 
> Ieri sera siamo andati a casa sua, avevo lo stomaco contratto per la fame e lui ha cucinato per me... Ha visto il mio stato, non mi ha chiesto nulla, è molto discreto e non invadente. Vedevo che non era assolutamente preoccupato, anzi... mi ha detto che mi avrebbe cucinato qualcosa in più da mangiare... agnolotti con ricotta e spinaci... l'insalata in salsa rosa... ma vabbè.
> 
> ...


scusa ma da dove prende tutti questi soldi il tuo cervello che il mio al massimo arriva al biglietto del bus?
non è equo , né solidale sto fatto


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Soprattutto il bungee jumping *senza elastico*...quello deve essere un'emozione forte eh...


...delle mutande


----------



## Dejaneera (18 Marzo 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> madonna sto miele misto a caramello mi nausea


Scrivo queste cazzate perchè a qualcuno nauseano... non sono così nella realtà di tutti i giorni... ma lui mi ha trasfigurata


----------



## Stark72 (18 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Se mi buttassi senza elastico lui si lancerebbe a salvarmi :up:


tanto vi sorreggerebbero i puttini paffutelli dell'ammmmore.


----------



## Nicka (18 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Scrivo queste cazzate perchè a qualcuno nauseano... non sono così nella realtà di tutti i giorni... ma lui mi ha trasfigurata


LA TRASFIGURAZIONE!!! 

Siamo al religioso!!!
Questa vede sacre cappelle davanti alle quali inginocchiarsi seduta stante!

Ma bannatemi sul serio!!! Per favore!!!


----------



## Minerva (18 Marzo 2015)

ad ogni modo daje deja


----------



## zadig (18 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> LA TRASFIGURAZIONE!!!
> 
> Siamo al religioso!!!
> Questa vede sacre cappelle davanti alle quali inginocchiarsi seduta stante!
> ...


e non ci ha detto che il dottorino si è messo il cilicio sul cazzo!


----------



## zanna (18 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> LA TRASFIGURAZIONE!!!
> 
> Siamo al religioso!!!
> Questa vede sacre cappelle davanti alle quali inginocchiarsi seduta stante!
> ...


:facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Marzo 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> tanto vi sorreggerebbero i puttini paffutelli dell'ammmmore.


no, si schianterebbero spiaccicandosi al suolo tutti e due in un lago di umori di varia natura e sul luogo nascerebbe una leggenda


----------



## zanna (18 Marzo 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> ad ogni modo daje deja


Ci mancavi te a fomentare la pulzella ... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> LA TRASFIGURAZIONE!!!
> 
> Siamo al religioso!!!
> Questa vede sacre cappelle davanti alle quali inginocchiarsi seduta stante!
> ...


ma io mi chiedo prima cosa faceva con Terminator.
Ci giocava a risiko?


----------



## zanna (18 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma io mi chiedo prima cosa faceva con Terminator.
> Ci giocava a risiko?


Non era potenziato ... oppure il dottore è un T 1000


----------



## Nicka (18 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma io mi chiedo prima cosa faceva con Terminator.
> Ci giocava a risiko?


Ma Risiko è troppo impegnato secondo me...
Forse Forza 4...ma forse, non ne sono sicura.


----------



## perplesso (18 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non hai capito dove andavo a parare, Master.
> Comunque siamo già al biglietto per i caraibi e alle cose spericolate.
> Meno male che c'è Deja.


sì sì che ho capito,infatti se hai letto Deja s'è subito affrettata a precisare di non essere romana,epperò c'ha il ganzo che se ne va a vedere la Roma.....allo stadio.   mica su SKY.


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma Risiko è troppo impegnato secondo me...
> Forse *Forza 4*...ma forse, non ne sono sicura.


forza4 se non ricordo male è quello tipo tris, no? Se è quello... no.
Magari a Reginella del Ballo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Marzo 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> sì sì che ho capito,infatti se hai letto Deja s'è subito affrettata a precisare di non essere romana,epperò c'ha il ganzo che se ne va a vedere la Roma.....allo stadio. mica su SKY.


e se il dottorino fosse stato della Roma... se a quella frase sulla Magica lei avesse risposto così... lui avrebbe mai potuto incassare il colpo secondo te?
Cioè: uno che va a vedere la Roma, parla della Magica a una tipa, questa capisce fischi per lanterne e lui la invita a cena?
Oddio: sarà mica che la vuole usare per qualche esperimento...


----------



## Nicka (18 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> forza4 se non ricordo male è quello tipo tris, no? Se è quello... no.
> Magari a Reginella del Ballo.


Troppo impegnato anche Forza4...santa pazienza...
Aspetta, che una settimana fa però lei ne era follemente innamorata...
Chissà se giocavano al gioco dell'oca...mah...boh...


----------



## Dejaneera (18 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e se il dottorino fosse stato della Roma... se a quella frase sulla Magica lei avesse risposto così... lui avrebbe mai potuto incassare il colpo secondo te?
> Cioè: uno che va a vedere la Roma, parla della Magica a una tipa, questa capisce fischi per lanterne e lui la invita a cena?
> Oddio: sarà mica che la vuole usare per qualche esperimento...


Ahahahahah

E' vero, è vero, mi ha presa in giro per mezzora

Mi ha detto anche che se avessi avuto anche un solo indumento biancoceleste mi avrebbe cacciata di casa

Ahahahahah


----------



## Eratò (18 Marzo 2015)

Ma sti cazxo di dottori che ti offrono il viaggio alle Caraibi dopo la seconda terza scopata 'ndo cazzo lavorano?!:incazzato:Ho sbagliato ospedale,città e regione...Ma du palle!


----------



## Stark72 (18 Marzo 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma sti cazxo di dottori che ti offrono il viaggio alle Caraibi dopo la seconda terza scopata 'ndo cazzo lavorano?!:incazzato:Ho sbagliato ospedale,città e regione...Ma du palle!


no tranquilla, hai solo sbagliato canale, metti su FOX


----------



## ivanl (18 Marzo 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> no tranquilla, hai solo sbagliato canale, metti su FOX


non e' FOX LIFE?


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Marzo 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma sti cazxo di dottori che ti offrono il viaggio alle Caraibi dopo la seconda terza scopata 'ndo cazzo lavorano?!:incazzato:Ho sbagliato ospedale,città e regione...Ma du palle!


ma come sei terra terra.
Mica è vero il viaggio ai caraibi: è una metafA.
Lui è un sole cocente.
Maremma, ma vi devo spiegare sempre tutto!


----------



## Caciottina (18 Marzo 2015)

a me quello che sconvogle e' la totale assenza di preoccupazione o rimorso nei confronti del ex fidanzato...
quanto godo se il dottorino ti tira il pacco....quanto godo non lo sai...


----------



## lothar57 (18 Marzo 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma sti cazxo di dottori che ti offrono il viaggio alle Caraibi dopo la seconda terza scopata 'ndo cazzo lavorano?!:incazzato:Ho sbagliato ospedale,città e regione...Ma du palle!



Se questa storia e' vera,io sono un diacono.....cara Eri,fidati un coglione cosi non esiste(il medico..)


----------



## Eratò (18 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma come sei terra terra.
> Mica è vero il viaggio ai caraibi: è una metafA.
> Lui è un sole cocente.
> Maremma, ma vi devo spiegare sempre tutto!






Stark72 ha detto:


> no tranquilla, hai solo sbagliato canale, metti su FOX


Scusate allora....vado a cercare il telecomando...poi son troppo terra terra.Mai ustionata per amore.....


----------



## Nicka (18 Marzo 2015)

Comunque non vorrei dire...
Va bene non essere permalosa, va bene davvero.
Ma darla a uno che ti dice dal primo momento che ti ha visto che devi andare in palestra, che sei chiatta, che ti fa mettere a dieta...ma che cazzo...
Anche sta cosa a me puzza di maschio.
Va bene la battuta una volta, ma la ripetizione...cioè...col cazzo te la do se mi rompi così i coglioni, ma fottiti una delle tizia balanciate...


----------



## Eratò (18 Marzo 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Se questa storia e' vera,io sono un diacono.....cara Eri,fidati un coglione cosi non esiste(il medico..)


E mi pareva strano...al massimo ti offrono un eco per farti un piacere


----------



## drusilla (18 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Comunque non vorrei dire...
> Va bene non essere permalosa, va bene davvero.
> Ma darla a uno che ti dice dal primo momento che ti ha visto che devi andare in palestra, che sei chiatta, che ti fa mettere a dieta...ma che cazzo...
> Anche sta cosa a me puzza di maschio.
> Va bene la battuta una volta, ma la ripetizione...cioè...col cazzo te la do se mi rompi così i coglioni, ma fottiti una delle tizia balanciate...


avevo perso questi deliziosi particolari... molto alla Grey no? che diceva a lei cosa doveva mangiare...


----------



## Nicka (18 Marzo 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> avevo perso questi deliziosi particolari... molto alla Grey no? che diceva a lei cosa doveva mangiare...


Ma nooooooo, ma daaaaaaai, ma vaaaaaaaaaa...


----------



## Stark72 (18 Marzo 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> a me quello che sconvogle e' la totale assenza di preoccupazione o rimorso nei confronti del ex fidanzato...
> quanto godo se il dottorino *ti tira il pacco*....quanto godo non lo sai...


non serve, se l'è già preso più volte er pacco


----------



## drusilla (18 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma nooooooo, ma daaaaaaai, ma vaaaaaaaaaa...


quanti danni maronnooo ha fatto la trilogia!!!


----------



## Caciottina (18 Marzo 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> non serve, se l'è già preso più volte er pacco


te lo do io il pacco a te....:rotfl:
sappi che ricordo bene le tue gambe, da un avatar....belle gambe


----------



## Vincent Vega (18 Marzo 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> a me quello che sconvogle e' la totale assenza di preoccupazione o rimorso nei confronti del ex fidanzato...
> quanto godo se il dottorino ti tira il pacco....quanto godo non lo sai...


più che rimorso...a 6 mesi dal matrimonio una donna è presissima da tutte quelle cose tipo "che fiori mettere?", "ho le zizze giuste per l'abito che ho sempre sognato?", "zia Mariella verrà al ricevimento?"....questa per essere una sognatrice che casca nel sole è abbastanza pragmatica da fottersene....


----------



## Stark72 (18 Marzo 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> te lo do io il pacco a te....:rotfl:
> sappi che ricordo bene le tue gambe, da un avatar....belle gambe


grazie grazie, vado spesso a correre


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Marzo 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> più che rimorso...a 6 mesi dal matrimonio una donna è presissima da tutte quelle cose tipo "che fiori mettere?", "ho le zizze giuste per l'abito che ho sempre sognato?", "zia Mariella verrà al ricevimento?"....questa per essere una sognatrice che casca nel sole è abbastanza pragmatica da fottersene....


Don Diego, il matrimonio è roba da ridere: questi dovevano mettere su CASA.
a me per comprare la cucina non sono bastati 3 mesi, ho girato 4 regioni per trovarla come dicevo io ed avere almeno 3 preventivi.
E non sono manco troppo esigente.


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Marzo 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> a me quello che sconvogle e' la totale assenza di preoccupazione o rimorso nei confronti del ex fidanzato...
> quanto godo se il dottorino ti tira il pacco....quanto godo non lo sai...


Ma puttana di eva, oh. E' tutto finto. Farlocco. Eddai.


----------



## Nicka (18 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Don Diego, il matrimonio è roba da ridere: questi dovevano mettere su CASA.
> a me per comprare la cucina non sono bastati 3 mesi, ho girato 4 regioni per trovarla come dicevo io ed avere almeno 3 preventivi.
> E non sono manco troppo esigente.


Tasto dolentissssssssssssimo...


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Tasto dolentissssssssssssimo...


se hai bisogno fai un fischio, io sono stata contentissima.


----------



## Nicka (18 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> se hai bisogno fai un fischio, io sono stata contentissima.


Ah quando abbiamo fatto la cucina qui siamo finiti in Veneto. 
Adesso abbiamo in forse una casa, non quella che ti avevo accennato...c'è il caso che io finisca a Ferrara...aiuto!
E lì il piano terra è completamente da ribaltare, per cui massima libertà di espressione!


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ah quando abbiamo fatto la cucina qui siamo finiti in Veneto.
> Adesso abbiamo in forse una casa, non quella che ti avevo accennato...c'è il caso che io finisca a* Ferrara*...aiuto!
> E lì il piano terra è completamente da ribaltare, per cui massima libertà di espressione!


nu.
Comunque Veneto pure io.
Oddio che abbiamo detto.


----------



## Nicka (18 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> nu.
> Comunque Veneto pure io.
> Oddio che abbiamo detto.


Paura! :scared:
Comunque poi ti faccio vedere il posto e non mi potrai dire NU! 
Anche se passo al nemico supremo...


----------



## Uhlalá (18 Marzo 2015)

*Comunque ....*

....son quasi 1200 post in questo 3D .... Onore a Deja


----------



## lothar57 (18 Marzo 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> E mi pareva strano...al massimo ti offrono un eco per farti un piacere


Infatti........quando avevo 20 anni ero l'amante di una tipa,molto zoccola tipo questa utente...be'mi racconto'la scopata con il gine in studio,pensa te.E lui che alla fine le disse''100OOO lire cash o 150000 con ricevuta??? ''ahahahahhah


----------



## Nicka (18 Marzo 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> ....son quasi 1200 post in questo 3D .... Onore a Deja


Adesso scrivo una storia anche io...


----------



## Caciottina (18 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Adesso scrivo una storia anche io...


mettici pure me che covo le tue uova


----------



## Stark72 (18 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Adesso scrivo una storia anche io...


Brava, suggerirei la rivisitazione di un vecchio filmaccio: Carne FRENULA


----------



## Nicka (18 Marzo 2015)

Su su, ditemi cosa volete che scrivo...che particolari volete o su che cosa volete possa vertere il racconto!?


----------



## Caciottina (18 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Su su, ditemi cosa volete che scrivo...che particolari volete o su che cosa volete possa vertere il racconto!?


te l ho detto...metti me che covo le tue uova nel pollaio di qualcun altra


----------



## georgemary (18 Marzo 2015)

è diventata una telenovela, dite la verità la preferite anche a quella dei selfie.

Mi sta sfuggendo il nome!


----------



## Nicka (18 Marzo 2015)

Ma qualcuno se la ricorda Flora!?


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Ciao ragazzi, io sono viva e vegeta, molto più di ieri
> 
> Ieri sera siamo andati a casa sua, avevo lo stomaco contratto per la fame e lui ha cucinato per me... Ha visto il mio stato, non mi ha chiesto nulla, è molto discreto e non invadente. Vedevo che non era assolutamente preoccupato, anzi... mi ha detto che mi avrebbe cucinato qualcosa in più da mangiare... agnolotti con ricotta e spinaci... l'insalata in salsa rosa... ma vabbè.
> 
> ...


Ammazza quante notizie  posso dire che ci credo poco a tutta sta storia ? Comunque se la prendessi per buona ... Il tuo fidanzato ha capito che vi siete lasciati ? il suo melodrammatico "lo troverò " lasciava intendere altro... Boh


----------



## Vincent Vega (18 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Su su, ditemi cosa volete che scrivo...che particolari volete o su che cosa volete possa vertere il racconto!?


"Vincent Vega in un harem di forumiste"????


----------



## Eratò (18 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Adesso scrivo una storia anche io...


Siiiiiiiii!:sorriso2:


----------



## Nicka (18 Marzo 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> "Vincent Vega in un harem di forumiste"????


Mmmm...non vorrei venisse qualcosa di scontato...qui ci vuole una storia da brivido, niente di harem, una storia tra due persone, devo decidere se sul romantico andante, coi caffè macchiati (che il cappuccino è inflazionato) al bar, qualcosa alla Volo o sul perverso spinto, sempre coi caffè macchiati, ma non di latte...mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...

Mò ci penso!! Ed elaboro!


----------



## Vincent Vega (18 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mmmm...non vorrei venisse qualcosa di scontato...qui ci vuole una storia da brivido, niente di harem, una storia tra due persone, devo decidere se sul romantico andante, coi caffè macchiati (che il cappuccino è inflazionato) al bar, qualcosa alla Volo o sul perverso spinto, sempre coi caffè macchiati, ma non di latte...mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...
> 
> Mò ci penso!! Ed elaboro!


beh, facile
"Vincent Vega ed il suo BAR per forumiste"......


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mmmm...non vorrei venisse qualcosa di scontato...qui ci vuole una storia da brivido, niente di harem, una storia tra due persone, devo decidere se sul romantico andante, coi caffè macchiati (che il cappuccino è inflazionato) al bar, *qualcosa alla Volo* o sul perverso spinto, sempre coi caffè macchiati, ma non di latte...mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...
> 
> Mò ci penso!! Ed elaboro!


Basterebbe questo e già sarebbe ridicola pure troppo.


----------



## Nicka (18 Marzo 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> beh, facile
> "Vincent Vega ed il suo BAR per forumiste"......


Ti faccio fare il barista, metterai a disposizione il retro per farle sfogare in maniera perversissima.
Tu sarai il tenutario del luogo.


----------



## Nicka (18 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Basterebbe questo e già sarebbe ridicola pure troppo.


Lo so bene...


----------



## zadig (18 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mmmm...non vorrei venisse qualcosa di scontato...qui ci vuole una storia da brivido, niente di harem, una storia tra due persone, devo decidere se sul romantico andante, coi caffè macchiati (che il cappuccino è inflazionato) al bar, qualcosa alla Volo o sul perverso spinto, sempre coi caffè macchiati, ma non di latte...mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...
> 
> Mò ci penso!! Ed elaboro!


mettici pure una chiavata come nel film Samsara! 
 Agevolo il video. Minuto 5,20

[video=youtube;j7QxxlRq6ws]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j7QxxlRq6ws[/video]


----------



## Vincent Vega (18 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ti faccio fare il barista, metterai a disposizione il retro per farle sfogare in maniera perversissima.
> Tu sarai il tenutario del luogo.


si ma l'affitto si paga. In danaro o in natura. Ho un sole disegnato sul pavimento, e coperto di sapone...hai voglia a caderci dentro....


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ti faccio fare il barista, metterai a disposizione il retro per farle sfogare in maniera perversissima.
> Tu sarai il tenutario del luogo.


Già la premessa si presta a più interpretazioni.


----------



## Nicka (18 Marzo 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> mettici pure una chiavata come nel film Samsara!
> Agevolo il video. Minuto 5,20
> 
> [video=youtube;j7QxxlRq6ws]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j7QxxlRq6ws[/video]


Che Don Vega attrezzi il retro del Bar con opportune travi!


----------



## Nicka (18 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Già la premessa si presta a più interpretazioni.


Effetto assolutamente voluto...


----------



## Tessa (18 Marzo 2015)

Comunque qui i casi sono due: se Deja sei vera hai tutta la mia INVIDIA perche' mai mi e' riuscito di far capitolare qualcuno cosi velocemente; se sei un fake BRAVA comunque perche' qui ci sono non so quante pagine di post, tutti appesi al tuo romanzo a puntate.


----------



## zadig (18 Marzo 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Comunque qui i casi sono due: se Deja sei vera hai tutta la mia INVIDIA perche' mai mi e' riuscito di far capitolare qualcuno cosi velocemente; se sei un fake BRAVA comunque perche' qui ci sono non so quante pagine di post, tutti appesi al tuo romanzo a puntate.


se osservi bene, la maggior parte dei post sono per fare esercizio di insulto/ironia/sarcasmo... quindi non direi che c'è molta gente appesa al suo romanzo...


----------



## Traccia (18 Marzo 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> a me quello che sconvogle e' la totale assenza di preoccupazione o rimorso nei confronti del ex fidanzato...
> *quanto godo se il dottorino ti tira il pacco*....quanto godo non lo sai...


ma poveraaaaaaaaaaaaaa
lasciamole godere la sua bella euforia
io invece sono contenta se se la spassa un po', tanto non è che col pacco tirato o meno cambierà carattere o essenza e diventerà ciò che non è.
Almeno che si goda le cose ora che le sta vivendo.
Sto mondo è così pieno di gente triste che vedere ogni tanto qualcuno felice ed euforico ben venga.


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Marzo 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> ma poveraaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> lasciamole godere la sua bella euforia
> io invece sono contenta se se la spassa un po', tanto non è che col pacco tirato o meno cambierà carattere o essenza e diventerà ciò che non è.
> Almeno che si goda le cose ora che le sta vivendo.
> Sto mondo è così pieno di gente triste che vedere ogni tanto qualcuno felice ed euforico ben venga.


Mi sta venendo voglia di rigarti la macchina, poi penso che è del colore sbagliato e sto bene così.


----------



## banshee (18 Marzo 2015)

*ciao a tutti...*

..sono tornata dopo un periodo d'assenza dovuto a problemi di salute familiari.

Ho provato a leggere il 3d, sono arrivata a pag 81 :unhappy: sto diventando scema, sono rimasta a che lei ha paura che il dottorino non la voglia più in quanto fidanzata, che è caduta nel sole, che le sembra di tradire il dottorino col (ex) fidanzato al quale dovrà dire che non si sposano più.

Un'anima gentile che mi fa un sunto di quello che è successo dopo?

quoto Nicka al 1000000%, è una storia da romanzo Harmony e pure de serie B. A tratti mi ricorda anche un po' "Topazio", con la povera Grecia Colmenares travolta dall'ammmmmore. Solo che la pora Topazio era vergine ed odiata dalla futura suocera (mi nonna se le vedeva tutte, so tutto). 

Mi chiedo che problemi e/o disagi possa avere qualcuno per avere l'esigenza di venire in un forum a raccontare le puntate di una soap opera sudamericana anni '80 di serie B.

Deja, hai bisogno di attenzioni? 
Vuoi diventare una scrittrice e stai "testando" il pubblico? 
Sei una ragazza "emarginata" dal gruppo, che non ha mai avuto un uomo, e che sogna una storia come quella ci hai raccontato, e vivere di questo scampolo di sogno ti aiuta a non deprimerti?

PS SE NELLE PAGINE CHE NON HO LETTO E' EMERSO CHE NON ERA UN FAKE, MI SCUSO.:carneval:


----------



## Nicka (18 Marzo 2015)

Topazio...minchia...


----------



## Vincent Vega (18 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Topazio...minchia...


se la vedeva mia nonna 20 anni fa.


----------



## Nicka (18 Marzo 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> se la vedeva mia nonna 20 anni fa.


Topazio è la telenovella delle nonne!!!


----------



## Traccia (18 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mi sta venendo voglia di rigarti la macchina, poi penso che *è del colore sbagliato* e sto bene così.


porca troia non me lo ricordare che mi rode da morire pe sta stronzata che ho fatto.
Ero partita con un colore e poi tutti a dirmi NOOOOOOOO MEGLIO L'ALTROOOOOOOO ed io come una cojona che mi so fatta influenzare.
Ed ora ogni volta che la guardo mi pija male.
Spero me la rubino. Davvero. Che c'ho rimborso 100%. 

...ma...perchè mai dovresti rigarmi l'auto poi???!?!?  che c'entra?
io nel dubbio che la storia sia vera oppure no faccio finta che è vera, chemmefrega. 
Tanto tutto ciò che ogni giorno ci circonda è alterato eppure ci crediamo o ci comportiamo come fosse reale.
Mettersi a fare sospettologia non mi interessa.
Poi se sarà stata una bufala, amen lo stesso.


----------



## Vincent Vega (18 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Topazio è la telenovella delle nonne!!!


se deja è donna....con un se grande come la villa di arcore con tutte le olgiettine...beh, il fidanzato sene poteva accorgere che non si era mai fatta una sciammera come si deve...


----------



## banshee (18 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Topazio...minchia...


fino a dove ho letto io ha molto i contorni delle telenovele che vedeva mi nonna! lei che si sente tremare il cuore per un gesto, lui allegro e scanzonato.. petali di rosa ovunque...

Nicka ho letto quasi tutti i tuoi interventi e sono assolutamente d'accordo con te.

Ma poi che è successo? ho perso le ultime puntate!! HELP ME!!


----------



## Traccia (18 Marzo 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> fino a dove ho letto io ha molto i contorni delle telenovele che vedeva mi nonna! lei che si sente tremare il cuore per un gesto, lui allegro e scanzonato.. petali di rosa ovunque...
> 
> Nicka ho letto quasi tutti i tuoi interventi e sono assolutamente d'accordo con te.
> 
> Ma poi che è successo? ho perso le ultime puntate!! HELP ME!!


lei ha lasciato il fidanzato 
il dottore non ha ancora dato riscontri 'impegnativi' a questa notizia
trombano come ricci
fidanzato non pervenuto


----------



## Nicka (18 Marzo 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> fino a dove ho letto io ha molto i contorni delle telenovele che vedeva mi nonna! lei che si sente tremare il cuore per un gesto, lui allegro e scanzonato.. petali di rosa ovunque...
> 
> Nicka ho letto quasi tutti i tuoi interventi e sono assolutamente d'accordo con te.
> 
> Ma poi che è successo? ho perso le ultime puntate!! HELP ME!!


Il suo fidanzato (già ex da ieri) l'ha incontrata e hanno parlato, lei ha detto che ha conosciuto uno e lui senza batter ciglio (lei dice che è gelido) si è messo in piedi, ha alzato il sopracciglio destro e ha sibilato tra i denti stretti un "Lo troverò" e poi è andato via.
Lei ha fatto spallucce, anche se il fatto che il fidanzato (già ex) sia diventato un Terminator l'ha turbata per dieci nanosecondi, e ha fissato appuntamento per la sera con il dottorino, che le ha detto di presentarsi a cena per le 21 che le avrebbe preparato un'insalata perchè pare che lei sia pure chiatta e quindi lui si premura di metterla a dieta.
Grasse (!) risate da parte sua e quando è andata lì ha invece trovato ravioli a cena. Lei gli ha detto che ha mollato il suo fidanzato quel giorno stesso per lui e lui è sembrato colpito, le ha infatti detto "Ma vaaaaa, ti piaccio? Non s'era capito visto che me l'hai data senza che manco facessi in tempo a calarmi le mutande"
Chiavate come se non ci fosse un domani prima dei ravioli, durante i ravioli e dopo i ravioli.
Lei dice che hanno fatto all'ammmmore, ma io continuo a dubitarne.
Lui la riaccompagna a casa e le chiede se a lei piace fare robe pazze, estreme.
Si presuppone che le proponga di fare rafting e bungee jumping e sesso estremo, anche se lei aborra roba da 50 sfumature.
Son sicura che entro una settimana questa sarà cinghiata, farcita di plug anali, mollettata a più riprese, legata e chi più ne ha più ne metta. (Uhhhhh che schifo, ste cose non le faccio, puah, bleah, brrr)
Scommetto anche che i preparativi del matrimonio andranno avanti, cambierà solo lo sposo.
L'ultima è che lei con lui ha subito una trasfigurazione, che manco Cristo...


----------



## Eratò (18 Marzo 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> lei ha lasciato il fidanzato
> il dottore non ha ancora dato riscontri 'impegnativi' a questa notizia
> trombano come ricci
> fidanzato non pervenuto


Non danno riscontri impegnativi mentre son sposati figuriamoci dopo un paio di trombate...Per il fidanzato dobbiam chiamare a "Chi l'ha visto"


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Marzo 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> porca troia non me lo ricordare che mi rode da morire pe sta stronzata che ho fatto.
> Ero partita con un colore e poi tutti a dirmi NOOOOOOOO MEGLIO L'ALTROOOOOOOO ed io come una cojona che mi so fatta influenzare.
> Ed ora ogni volta che la guardo mi pija male.
> Spero me la rubino. Davvero. Che c'ho rimborso 100%.
> ...


Colore e modello?


----------



## Vincent Vega (18 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Il suo fidanzato (già ex da ieri) l'ha incontrata e hanno parlato, lei ha detto che ha conosciuto uno e lui senza batter ciglio (lei dice che è gelido) si è messo in piedi, ha alzato il sopracciglio destro e ha sibilato tra i denti stretti un "Lo troverò" e poi è andato via.
> Lei ha fatto spallucce, anche se il fatto che il fidanzato (già ex) sia diventato un Terminator l'ha turbata per dieci nanosecondi, e ha fissato appuntamento per la sera con il dottorino, che le ha detto di presentarsi a cena per le 21 che le avrebbe preparato un'insalata perchè pare che lei sia pure chiatta e quindi lui si premura di metterla a dieta.
> Grasse (!) risate da parte sua e quando è andata lì ha invece trovato ravioli a cena. Lei gli ha detto che ha mollato il suo fidanzato quel giorno stesso per lui e lui è sembrato colpito, le ha infatti detto "Ma vaaaaa, ti piaccio? Non s'era capito visto che me l'hai data senza che manco facessi in tempo a calarmi le mutande"
> Chiavate come se non ci fosse un domani prima dei ravioli, durante i ravioli e dopo i ravioli.
> ...


che poi: o lui è venuto nelle mutande, o sti ravioli si saranno transustanziati in carbonio, e sta cena non sarà stata splendida come dicono...qualcuno (tanto per cambiare) mente


----------



## Uhlalá (18 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Il suo fidanzato (già ex da ieri) l'ha incontrata e hanno parlato, lei ha detto che ha conosciuto uno e lui senza batter ciglio (lei dice che è gelido) si è messo in piedi, ha alzato il sopracciglio destro e ha sibilato tra i denti stretti un "Lo troverò" e poi è andato via.
> Lei ha fatto spallucce, anche se il fatto che il fidanzato (già ex) sia diventato un Terminator l'ha turbata per dieci nanosecondi, e ha fissato appuntamento per la sera con il dottorino, che le ha detto di presentarsi a cena per le 21 che le avrebbe preparato un'insalata perchè pare che lei sia pure chiatta e quindi lui si premura di metterla a dieta.
> Grasse (!) risate da parte sua e quando è andata lì ha invece trovato ravioli a cena. Lei gli ha detto che ha mollato il suo fidanzato quel giorno stesso per lui e lui è sembrato colpito, le ha infatti detto "Ma vaaaaa, ti piaccio? Non s'era capito visto che me l'hai data senza che manco facessi in tempo a calarmi le mutande"
> Chiavate come se non ci fosse un domani prima dei ravioli, durante i ravioli e dopo i ravioli.
> ...


Hai dimenticato i pugnetti con cui quella simpatica tigrotta di Deja ha colpito il possente torace di Mr. Aerobica, come originalissima schermaglia amorosa prima dell'amplesso caraibico....


----------



## Nicka (18 Marzo 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> Hai dimenticato i pugnetti con cui quella simpatica tigrotta di Deja ha colpito il possente torace di Mr. Aerobica, come originalissima schermaglia amorosa prima dell'amplesso caraibico....


Cazzo!!!! I pugni sul petto!!!! 
Come ho fatto a dimenticarli!!! :facepalm:


----------



## Traccia (18 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Colore e modello?


se vabbè, spetta che posto pubblicamente anche il mio codice fiscale, un attimo che lo cerco in borsa


----------



## zadig (18 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Cazzo!!!! I pugni sul petto!!!!
> Come ho fatto a dimenticarli!!! :facepalm:


e pure che gli ha detto che non sarebbe andata a corso che tiene il dottorino.
Il quale ha sicuramente pensato: che culo, mi si scolla di dosso!


----------



## Nicka (18 Marzo 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> e pure che gli ha detto che non sarebbe andata a corso che tiene il dottorino.
> Il quale ha sicuramente pensato: che culo, mi si scolla di dosso!


45 euri in meno di guadagno, ma chiavate come se non ci fosse un domani!
Per me rimpiange i 45 euri...


----------



## Traccia (18 Marzo 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Non danno riscontri impegnativi mentre son sposati figuriamoci dopo un paio di trombate...Per il fidanzato dobbiam chiamare a "Chi l'ha visto"


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Marzo 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> se vabbè, spetta che posto pubblicamente anche il mio codice fiscale, un attimo che lo cerco in borsa


Ma vuoi fartela fregare sì o no?


----------



## Tessa (18 Marzo 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> se osservi bene, la maggior parte dei post sono per fare esercizio di insulto/ironia/sarcasmo... quindi non direi che c'è molta gente appesa al suo romanzo...


Dai Zadig, ci sta dando spunti per allegre disquisizioni. Io mi diverto, e qui nel forum di solito c'e' ben poco da ridere...


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Marzo 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Dai Zadig, ci sta dando spunti per allegre disquisizioni. *Io mi diverto*, e qui nel forum di solito c'e' ben poco da ridere...


Pensa tu.


----------



## zadig (18 Marzo 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> se vabbè, spetta che posto pubblicamente anche il mio codice fiscale, un attimo che lo cerco in borsa


non dimenticarti la foto del culo!


----------



## zadig (18 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> 45 euri in meno di guadagno, ma chiavate come se non ci fosse un domani!
> Per me rimpiange i 45 euri...


ammesso sia tutto vero, mi auguro che il dottorino abiti al piano terra, sennò prima o poi sfondano il solaio!


----------



## zadig (18 Marzo 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Dai Zadig, ci sta dando spunti per allegre disquisizioni. Io mi diverto, e qui nel forum di solito c'e' ben poco da ridere...


ed anche spunti per insulti. Cosa desiderare di più?


----------



## Nicka (18 Marzo 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> ammesso sia tutto vero, mi auguro che il dottorino abiti al piano terra, sennò prima o poi sfondano il solaio!


Dici che è così chiatta!? Azzarola!!!


----------



## zadig (18 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Dici che è così chiatta!? Azzarola!!!


non ha la 5a di seno, ma di panza!


----------



## perplesso (18 Marzo 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> non ha la 5a di seno, ma di panza!


pure piatta,se l'è inventata.


----------



## zadig (18 Marzo 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> pure piatta,se l'è inventata.


d'altra parte ha detto di essere una tigre, mica un vitino di vespa...


----------



## Dejaneera (18 Marzo 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma sti cazxo di dottori che ti offrono il viaggio alle Caraibi dopo la seconda terza scopata 'ndo cazzo lavorano?!:incazzato:Ho sbagliato ospedale,città e regione...Ma du palle!


E' il mio cervello che se ne andato ai Caraibi. Comunque penso sia una buona idea...



Nicka ha detto:


> Comunque non vorrei dire...
> Va bene non essere permalosa, va bene davvero.
> Ma darla a uno che ti dice dal primo momento che ti ha visto che devi andare in palestra, che sei chiatta, che ti fa mettere a dieta...ma che cazzo...
> Anche sta cosa a me puzza di maschio.
> Va bene la battuta una volta, ma la ripetizione...cioè...col cazzo te la do se mi rompi così i coglioni, ma fottiti una delle tizia balanciate...


Mi dice le cose per scherzo, non sono nè grassa, nè magra. Ma a lui piaccio così, e tanto :up:



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ammazza quante notizie  posso dire che ci credo poco a tutta sta storia ? Comunque se la prendessi per buona ... Il tuo fidanzato ha capito che vi siete lasciati ? il suo melodrammatico "lo troverò " lasciava intendere altro... Boh


No, non lo ha capito per nulla.



Traccia ha detto:


> ma poveraaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> lasciamole godere la sua bella euforia
> io invece sono contenta se se la spassa un po', tanto non è che col pacco tirato o meno cambierà carattere o essenza e diventerà ciò che non è.
> Almeno che si goda le cose ora che le sta vivendo.
> Sto mondo è così pieno di gente triste che vedere ogni tanto qualcuno felice ed euforico ben venga.


Non sono così euforica, ho dovuto spegnere il cellulare per ovvi motivi.



Eratò ha detto:


> Non danno riscontri impegnativi mentre son sposati figuriamoci dopo un paio di trombate...Per il fidanzato dobbiam chiamare a "Chi l'ha visto"


Il mio fidanzato mi sta ininterrottamente chiamando e mandando sms da ieri notte dicendo che vuole parlarmi perchè ieri era troppo infuriato per ascoltare. Mi scrive di dirgli tutta la verità e che mi perdonerà.



zadig ha detto:


> non ha la 5a di seno, ma di panza!


Ahahahah non penso proprio. Lui mi ha detto che il mio corpo gli toglie la concentrazione


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> E' il mio cervello che se ne andato ai Caraibi. Comunque penso sia una buona idea...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quindi non ti resta che incontrare di nuovo il fidanzato (ex) e chiudere con lui. Se poi ti perdona pure chiudi in bellezza


----------



## Traccia (18 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma vuoi fartela fregare sì o no?


si ma mica ingaggiando qualcuno rischiando il gabbio!
ma sperando nella buona sorte e fato...
che poi è proprio bella (colore a parte) 

se sei curioso ti dico via mp così mi dai tuo parere...aaaaah che sciocca! tanto tu diresti che è una merda e cesso di scelta a prescindere
salveresti solo il colore :singleeye:


----------



## oscuro (18 Marzo 2015)

*deja*



Dejaneera ha detto:


> Scrivo queste cazzate perchè a qualcuno nauseano... non sono così nella realtà di tutti i giorni... ma lui mi ha trasfigurata




L'unica cosa che ti ha trasfigurato e quel culo che avevi, adesso ha le sembianze di un culo tipo babbuino, rosso e slabbrato,derattizzato,devastato,scardasciato,un pozzo di San patrizio,e il tuo ex fidanzato chiuso in bagno con quei 4 cm di pisello fra le mani,che ancora crede che tornerai con il culo sano.....


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Marzo 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> si ma mica ingaggiando qualcuno rischiando il gabbio!
> ma sperando nella buona sorte e fato...
> che poi è proprio bella (colore a parte)
> 
> ...


Prova.


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> E' il mio cervello che se ne andato ai Caraibi. Comunque penso sia una buona idea...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NON MORDERTI LE LABBRA, MI RACCOMANDO!


----------



## Nicka (18 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> NON MORDERTI LE LABBRA, MI RACCOMANDO!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## zadig (18 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Ahahahah non penso proprio. Lui mi ha detto che il mio corpo gli toglie la concentrazione


dicendo così fai capire che ragiona con la minchia.


----------



## Adinur (18 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Il mio fidanzato mi sta ininterrottamente chiamando e mandando sms da ieri notte dicendo che vuole parlarmi perchè ieri era troppo infuriato per ascoltare. Mi scrive di dirgli tutta la verità e che mi perdonerà.


Intervengo in questa discussione in quanto "formalmente" invitato da alcuni utenti del forum, in quanto, a causa delle mie indiscutibili esperienze di tradito e cornuto cronico potrei dare un valido contributo alla discussione in corso. Mi sono vietati gli acronimi della mia teoria e gli inviti a commettere reati.

Premetto che non ho letto tutta questa fiumana di interventi, ma ritengo che la storia, seppur verosimile (che volete che facciano le donne?), abbia in un milione di punti delle falle incolmabili, che la fanno ritenere più falsa che altro. 
Non per altro, ma perchè Dejaneera sembra la traditrice perfetta, tradisce ed impazzisce, tradisce ed ama, tradisce e piange, tradisce e si confonde, tradisce e "cade nel sole". I tradimenti da me subiti non sembrano così "perfetti", ma sono sempre ricaduti in casistiche reali (Esempio: Ti ho tradito perchè mi fai schifo, stasera sono con le amiche, sono confusa, etc...), per cui questo è molto bizzarro. La tempistica è ok, la velocità pure, ma Dejaneera sembra scrivere le proprie emozioni "real time". Le donne che tradiscono, se innamorate dell'uomo perfetto come il Dottore, non comunicano così tanto, in quanto la sessualità che vivono le inebria così tanto che hanno persino paura a trasmettere emozioni...

Detto questo poco importa... io sono stato tradito e deriso così tante volte nella realtà che non saprei mai se le parole scritte da una sconosciuta possano essere vere oppure no 

In tutti i casi la figura del tradito è totalmente assente, forse lei non ne vuole parlare, o il suo amante copre tutto il suo orizzonte. Signorina Dejaneera, dica al suo fidanzato di chiamare me e non disturbare lei (impossible!), io so come aiutarlo in questa situazione.


----------



## Tessa (18 Marzo 2015)

Deja in effetti e' un po' malata di protagonismo. Ora finalmente ha avuto la parte di prima attrice, in questo 3d e nella vita.


----------



## Zod (18 Marzo 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> ....son quasi 1200 post in questo 3D .... Onore a Deja


E il bello è che a scrivere di più sono quelli che pensano che sia tutto falso


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Marzo 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> E il bello è che a scrivere di più sono quelli che pensano che sia tutto falso


Ma solo perché tu di giorno non puoi che sei impegnato coi forum tecnici.


----------



## Zod (18 Marzo 2015)

georgemary ha detto:


> no sono donna  ed anche ripiena in questo momento :rotfl:
> E ma io lo so che è un modo di fare, però l'esterno come lo capisce???
> Per me molte volte fugge, la diplomazia in questo forum non esiste proprio per me. Uno può capire che oscuro fa sempre così dopo che lo legge una ventina di volte o un JB o una disincantata che attacca sempre e comunque i traditori.
> Per me ci vorrebbe un pò di morbidezza, altrimenti prima o poi questo forum altro che forum, sarà un posto di nicchia esclusivo dove ci saranno sempre gli stessi che scrivono e per me è una sconfitta.
> ...


Il forum delle libertà...

[video=youtube;f3Ta936Ok5U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f3Ta936Ok5U[/video]


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma solo perché tu di giorno non puoi che sei impegnato coi forum tecnici.


FORA tecnici.


----------



## Zod (18 Marzo 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> FORA tecnici.


Il tuo disprezzo mi lusinga, continua così, grazie.


----------



## oscuro (19 Marzo 2015)

*Deja*

Allora bella come stai di culo oggi?


----------



## Celeste (19 Marzo 2015)

free ha detto:


> serve un medico??


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Dejaneera (19 Marzo 2015)

Adinur ha detto:


> Intervengo in questa discussione in quanto "formalmente" invitato da alcuni utenti del forum, in quanto, a causa delle mie indiscutibili esperienze di tradito e cornuto cronico potrei dare un valido contributo alla discussione in corso. Mi sono vietati gli acronimi della mia teoria e gli inviti a commettere reati.
> 
> Premetto che non ho letto tutta questa fiumana di interventi, ma ritengo che la storia, seppur verosimile (che volete che facciano le donne?), abbia in un milione di punti delle falle incolmabili, che la fanno ritenere più falsa che altro.
> Non per altro, ma perchè Dejaneera sembra la traditrice perfetta, tradisce ed impazzisce, tradisce ed ama, tradisce e piange, tradisce e si confonde, tradisce e "cade nel sole". I tradimenti da me subiti non sembrano così "perfetti", ma sono sempre ricaduti in casistiche reali (Esempio: Ti ho tradito perchè mi fai schifo, stasera sono con le amiche, sono confusa, etc...), per cui questo è molto bizzarro. La tempistica è ok, la velocità pure, ma Dejaneera sembra scrivere le proprie emozioni "real time". Le donne che tradiscono, se innamorate dell'uomo perfetto come il Dottore, non comunicano così tanto, in quanto la sessualità che vivono le inebria così tanto che hanno persino paura a trasmettere emozioni...
> ...


Tu sei scemo o cosa? Da dove ne sei saltato fuori?



oscuro ha detto:


> Allora bella come stai di culo oggi?


Sempre integro e bello sodo 

Il mio fidanzato mi tempesta di telefonate e messaggi. Ieri notte gli ho risposto e mi ha chiesto di incontrarci oggi perchè vuole sapere tutta la verità, con nomi e cognomi. Mi ha detto che non mi giudica e che non farà cazzate e che a tutto si può porre rimedio. Mi ha detto che se voglio potrà chiedere all'azienda di evitare le trasferte all'estero e che il prossimo weekend vuole portarmi in un posto speciale. Aiuto, che cosa devo dirgli? 

Nel mentre l'altro lui mi ha mandato una foto in cui mi immortala in un momento in cui lo sto aiutando a cucinare... io gli ho risposto in maniera molto harmony, così come dite voi... "Mi hai resa un incendio vivente, da quando mi hai sfiorata ho iniziato a prendere fuoco e non ho intenzione di spegnermi".

Avevo paura di aver esagerato, lui esterna tutta la sua passione, non di certo i suoi sentimenti, poi mi ha scritto:

"Dejaneera, tu ti sei appena riscaldata con la fiammella di una candela, non sai ancora che cosa sia il vero fuoco"

Questo messaggio mi ha tenuta sveglia tutta la notte a farmi rigirare nel letto.

Sto andando a lavoro stralunata, confusa, affamata. Mi rendo conto che potrei fare tante cazzate. Sento le sue mani ovunque, vedo lui ovunque. Sento in bilico tutta la mia vita. Non mi riconosco più. Io stessa ho preso un cappuccino, da sola, pretendendo il cuore disegnato.

Una domanda alle donne, ma voi avete mai provato qualcosa del genere?


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Il mio fidanzato mi tempesta di telefonate e messaggi. Ieri notte gli ho risposto e mi ha chiesto di incontrarci oggi perchè vuole sapere tutta la verità, con nomi e cognomi. Mi ha detto che non mi giudica e che non farà cazzate e che a tutto si può porre rimedio. Mi ha detto che se voglio potrà chiedere all'azienda di evitare le trasferte all'estero e che il prossimo weekend vuole portarmi in un posto speciale. *Aiuto, che cosa devo dirgli*?
> 
> Nel mentre l'altro lui mi ha mandato una foto in cui mi immortala in un momento in cui lo sto aiutando a cucinare... io gli ho risposto in maniera molto harmony, così come dite voi... "Mi hai resa un incendio vivente, da quando mi hai sfiorata ho iniziato a prendere fuoco e non ho intenzione di spegnermi".
> 
> ...



"Il problema non sei tu, sono io. Mi sono resa conto che non ti amo, che non posso costruire una vita con te, che non posso legarti a una donna che non ti ama. Non c'è nulla da rimediare, non voglio andare in nessun posto speciale, la verità è che non voglio sposarti, non abbiamo un futuro assieme"
"Sì, me ne sono resa conto incontrando un'altra persona. Ma proprio la facilità con cui mi ha preso, il fatto che così facilmente ha fatto girare i miei pensieri dalla vita con te a tutt'altro, mi ha fatto capire che mi stavo sposando non per un progetto serio, non per amore, ma con superficialità"


----------



## Dejaneera (19 Marzo 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> "Il problema non sei tu, sono io. Mi sono resa conto che non ti amo, che non posso costruire una vita con te, che non posso legarti a una donna che non ti ama. Non c'è nulla da rimediare, non voglio andare in nessun posto speciale, la verità è che non voglio sposarti, non abbiamo un futuro assieme"
> "Sì, me ne sono resa conto incontrando un'altra persona. Ma proprio la facilità con cui mi ha preso, il fatto che così facilmente ha fatto girare i miei pensieri dalla vita con te a tutt'altro, mi ha fatto capire che mi stavo sposando non per un progetto serio, non per amore, ma con superficialità"


Mi sembra una buona idea, ma non so se riuscirei a dirla tutta d'un fiato...


----------



## ivanl (19 Marzo 2015)

Cara lettrice di Confidenze,
incontra il tuo fidanzato e digli che non c'e' piu' niente da recuperare. Poi, continua a scoparti alla morte il tuo dottorino...finche' non ti scarica. Almeno avrai vissuto intensamente per un po' e, alla fine, una altro gonzo che vorra' sposarti lo troverai sempre


----------



## Celeste (19 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Comunque non vorrei dire...
> Va bene non essere permalosa, va bene davvero.
> Ma darla a uno che ti dice dal primo momento che ti ha visto che devi andare in palestra, che sei chiatta, che ti fa mettere a dieta...ma che cazzo...
> Anche sta cosa a me puzza di maschio.
> Va bene la battuta una volta, ma la ripetizione...cioè...col cazzo te la do se mi rompi così i coglioni, ma fottiti una delle tizia balanciate...


:up::up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Mi sembra una buona idea, ma non so se riuscirei a dirla tutta d'un fiato...



Ciccia,
questi sono concetti che dovresti avere bene in testa. Non è un copione da imparare a memoria.
E se i concetti li hai in testa, li sai dire pure a spizzichi e bocconi. E il tuo ex fidanzato almeno almeno si merita che tu ti concentri su di lui per dieci minuti prima di riperderti nel pensiero del dottorino focoso....

Ne approfitto per ribadire ciò che altri hanno già detto.

La sbandata ci sta. La voglia del dottorino pure. La passione travolgente? Acclarata, nulla di sconvolgente.
Ma tu stai vivendo tutto questo non come una donna di 30 anni, sembri una adolescente alla prima cotta.
Oscuro ieri ti ha risposto in modo serio e sensato.

E infatti penso che le donne qua, alla tua domanda "avete mai provato qualcosa di simile" risponderanno "sì quando avevo 15 anni".

Anche io ho provato la passione... cazzarola, sì, e grazie al cielo... la passione la si può vivere, forte, potente, profonda, che ti morde dappertutto, anche in modo meno... meno infantile...


----------



## Dejaneera (19 Marzo 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Cara lettrice di Confidenze,
> incontra il tuo fidanzato e digli che non c'e' piu' niente da recuperare. Poi, continua a scoparti alla morte il tuo dottorino...finche' non ti scarica. Almeno avrai vissuto intensamente per un po' e, alla fine, una altro gonzo che vorra' sposarti lo troverai sempre


Sembra che tutti vogliate che lui mi scarichi, anche una mia amica (non la sua paziente con cui non ho avuto più contatti!) mi ha detto la stessa cosa.

Guardate, anche se mi scaricasse, mi verrebbe voglia di raccontarvi che ci frequentiamo ancora, solo per darvi fastidio ed invidia.

Io non mi voglio sposare con nessuno, non ne sono in grado.


----------



## Celeste (19 Marzo 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> mettici pure una chiavata come nel film Samsara!
> Agevolo il video. Minuto 5,20
> 
> [video=youtube;j7QxxlRq6ws]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j7QxxlRq6ws[/video]


Ma chi é , il Rocco Siffredi del Sol Levante? Ammazza, lei gli sta 30 cm sopra !!!! :sonar:


----------



## drusilla (19 Marzo 2015)

Bsmbina viziata e sciocca. A mai più.


----------



## ivanl (19 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Sembra che tutti vogliate che lui mi scarichi, anche una mia amica (non la sua paziente con cui non ho avuto più contatti!) mi ha detto la stessa cosa.
> 
> Guardate, anche se mi scaricasse, mi verrebbe voglia di raccontarvi che ci frequentiamo ancora, solo per darvi fastidio ed invidia.
> 
> Io non mi voglio sposare con nessuno, non ne sono in grado.


L'ultima frase e' un barlume di buon senso ed e0 quello che devi dire al tuo ex-fidanzato
Sul resto, che ti scarichi o meno a me cale poco assai; e' soltanto la probabile conclusione di questa vostra storia. Goditela e basta, ma non coinvolgere altri


----------



## Traccia (19 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Mi sembra una buona idea, ma non so se riuscirei a dirla tutta d'un fiato...


perdonami...sei stata capace di scrivere 'tutto di un fiato' quella stronzata ridicola dell'incendio ad un semisconosciuto e non sai se riesci a dire questi concetti basilari e reali al ragazzo con cui stavi per sposarti?


----------



## oscuro (19 Marzo 2015)

*SI*



Nausicaa ha detto:


> "Il problema non sei tu, sono io. Mi sono resa conto che non ti amo, che non posso costruire una vita con te, che non posso legarti a una donna che non ti ama. Non c'è nulla da rimediare, non voglio andare in nessun posto speciale, la verità è che non voglio sposarti, non abbiamo un futuro assieme"
> "Sì, me ne sono resa conto incontrando un'altra persona. Ma proprio la facilità con cui mi ha preso, il fatto che così facilmente ha fatto girare i miei pensieri dalla vita con te a tutt'altro, mi ha fatto capire che mi stavo sposando non per un progetto serio, non per amore, ma con superficialità"


Condivido ogni cosa.Ogni singola parola.
Aggiungerei che:io capisco che il pisello a 15 anni possa fare brutti scherzi,bastava trattenersi un attimo,lasciare il fidanzato,è farsi abbrustolire le natiche fino all'intervento dei vigili del fuoco.
Questo sarebbe stato un comportamento consono ad una DONNA DI 30 ANNI.
Deja io continuo ad avere forti perplessità sull'atteggiamento dei tuoi genitori,non me ne volere....


----------



## georgemary (19 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Tu sei scemo o cosa? Da dove ne sei saltato fuori?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


La passione esiste e la capisco pure, ma non mi piace proprio il tuo atteggiamento.
Per un attimo, dico due minuti, vuoi pensare a quel povero Cristo del tuo "fidanzato"? Cioè ma tu sei sicura di averlo mai amato? Perchè capisco la passione che ti sta prendendo per il dottore, ma caspita fino a 10 giorni fa a momenti programmavi un matrimonio, probabilmente era un susseguirsi di eventi, ci si fidanza, si arriva all'età del matrimonio e ci si sposa, ormai lui era un'abitudine, e vabè, ma un pò di affetto? Calarti nei panni di questo ragazzo, che dice che è anche disposto a perdonarti no?
Cioè non credi che per due minuti dovresti concentrarti solo su di lui visti gli anni di fidanzamento? Poi al dottore caspita ci penserai, ma ora focalizzati sul fidanzato, te ne prego! Glielo devi!


----------



## Celeste (19 Marzo 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> perdonami...sei stata capace di scrivere 'tutto di un fiato' quella stronzata ridicola dell'incendio ad un semisconosciuto e non sai se riesci a dire questi concetti basilari e reali al ragazzo con cui stavi per sposarti?



"concetti basilari e reali" e magari...ONESTI??? suvvia Deja, un pò di onestà verso il povero ex ci vuole, glielo devi.


----------



## oscuro (19 Marzo 2015)

*SI*



georgemary ha detto:


> La passione esiste e la capisco pure, ma non mi piace proprio il tuo atteggiamento.
> Per un attimo, dico due minuti, vuoi pensare a quel povero Cristo del tuo "fidanzato"? Cioè ma tu sei sicura di averlo mai amato? Perchè capisco la passione che ti sta prendendo per il dottore, ma caspita fino a 10 giorni fa a momenti programmavi un matrimonio, probabilmente era un susseguirsi di eventi, ci si fidanza, si arriva all'età del matrimonio e ci si sposa, ormai lui era un'abitudine, e vabè, ma un pò di affetto? Calarti nei panni di questo ragazzo, che dice che è anche disposto a perdonarti no?
> Cioè non credi che se le meriti visti gli anni di fidanzamento? Poi al dottore caspita ci penserai, ma ora focalizzati sul fidanzato, te ne prego! Glielo devi!


Troppo impegnata a calarsi violentemente quello che resta delle sue mutande..per calarsi nei panni del suo ex.Questa bimba è di un cinismo mostruoso,ha cancellato giorni,mesi,anni,a me inquieta anche sto silenzio dei genitori,insomma che schifo.


----------



## banshee (19 Marzo 2015)

grazie Nicka e Traccia per la sintesi, m'ero persa le ultime puntate e stavo a rosicà.

Sui "pugnetti sul petto" so morta :rotfl::rotfl:

Ah già avevo letto che lei ABORRA certe cose peccaminose...

Nicka, te quoto che tra un po' esce il BDSM.

Allora Deja, ti rispondo (semi)seria. Ovvero, come se fosse tutto vero.

Sì, io ho vissuto qualcosa del genere. Avevo un bel po' d'anni di meno dei tuoi. 

Ginocchia di spugna, gambe che tremano, perdere completamente il lume della ragione etc, etc. 
Sì, provato. Il discorso però è che ero abbastanza giovine, non avevo avuto la storia "seria" che mi ha messo di fronte alla crescita personale, come donna e come persona e soprattutto di certo non me ne poteva strafregare di meno di avere il "pubblico" a cui raccontare le cose.. ero talmente presa e persa che mai avrei pensato di scrivere passo passo i miei incontri bollenti su un forum.

Posto che sia tutto vero, mi spieghi perché senti la necessità di venire qui e raccontare tutto puntata dopo puntata utilizzando (come ben ha sottolineato Nicka) una prosa da Harmony? ti stiamo tutti facendo i paragoni tra Harmony e 50 sfumature proprio perché tu scrivi come sono scritti i romanzetti rosa..


----------



## georgemary (19 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Troppo impegnata a calarsi violentemente quello che resta delle sue mutande..per calarsi nei panni del suo ex.Questa bimba è di un cinismo mostruoso,ha cancellato giorni,mesi,anni,a me inquieta anche sto silenzio dei genitori,insomma che schifo.


anche a me non convincono i genitori, capisco che abbia 30 anni, ma dovevano fare salti mortali per comprare una casa ed ora silenzio? non intervengono, non dicono nulla, boh?


----------



## Dejaneera (19 Marzo 2015)

georgemary ha detto:


> anche a me non convincono i genitori, capisco che abbia 30 anni, ma dovevano fare salti mortali per comprare una casa ed ora silenzio? non intervengono, non dicono nulla, boh?


I miei genitori mi stanno facendo un casino boiaaaaaaaa!!! E me lo merito, ma loro cosa c'entrano? Cosa possono farci?

La vita è mia


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Marzo 2015)

georgemary ha detto:


> anche a me non convincono i genitori, capisco che abbia 30 anni, ma dovevano fare salti mortali per comprare una casa ed ora silenzio? non intervengono, non dicono nulla, boh?



Bè ma scusa, cosa dovrebbero dirle?

La madre le ha detto le stesse cose che le diciamo noi.

Che devono fare? Frustarla? Ha 30 anni... non ci si sta comportando, ma ha 30 anni.. se ha deciso di mollare il fidanzato per il dottorino e di comportarsi da 15enne, neanche l'arcangelo Gabriele la potrebbe distogliere.

E poi, i genitori non credo che sappiano le cose come le sappiamo noi 
Del "caduta nel sole", del "non poteva essere diverso non è dipeso dalla mia volontà lui mi ha trasfigurata" etc...


Se i genitori sanno "incontrare un altro mi ha fatto capire che" e si limitano a vederla in crisi e fuori di zucca, possono pensare che sia per il dispiacere di questo cambio di rotta così brusco, e non perchè non vede altro che le mani del dottorino su di lei.

E a questo punto, che dovrebbero dirle?


----------



## spleen (19 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> I miei genitori mi stanno facendo un casino boiaaaaaaaa!!! E me lo merito, ma loro cosa c'entrano? *Cosa possono farci?*
> 
> La vita è mia


Gonfiarti.


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Marzo 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Gonfiarti.


:rotfl::rotfl:in effetti ...


----------



## georgemary (19 Marzo 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Bè ma scusa, cosa dovrebbero dirle?
> 
> La madre le ha detto le stesse cose che le diciamo noi.
> 
> ...


e hai ragione!
Solo che mi stanno dando troppo fastidio questi post.
Nel senso che ci sta tutta la passione che le è scoppiata, non la biasimo per questo, ma non mi piace come sta trattando l'ex. Perchè dai suoi messaggi non traspare per nulla affetto verso questo ragazzo, quindi io da mamma, le direi prima di frequentare il dottore, che il fidanzato si merita qualcosa di più per me come chiarimento. Poi è difficile non ho idea di come mi comporterei da madre, ho solo qualche annetto in più. Fatto sta che vorrei che il prossimo post avesse l'ex come protagonista e non mister vulcano.


----------



## spleen (19 Marzo 2015)

georgemary ha detto:


> e hai ragione!
> Solo che mi stanno dando troppo fastidio questi post.
> Nel senso che ci sta tutta la passione che le è scoppiata, non la biasimo per questo, ma non mi piace come sta trattando l'ex. Perchè dai suoi messaggi non traspare per nulla affetto verso questo ragazzo, quindi io da mamma, le direi prima di frequentare il dottore, che il fidanzato si merita qualcosa di più per me come chiarimento. Poi è difficile non ho idea di come mi comporterei da madre, ho solo qualche annetto in più. Fatto sta che vorrei che il prossimo post avesse l'ex come protagonista e non mister vulcano.


Illusa!


----------



## Celeste (19 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> I miei genitori mi stanno facendo un casino boiaaaaaaaa!!! E me lo merito, ma loro cosa c'entrano? Cosa possono farci?
> 
> La vita è mia


Certo, proprio perché la vita é tua, magari smetterla di mantenerti ed invitarti a comportarti da adulta visto che hai 30 anni, e tu accettare e cominciare la tua vita andando a vivere da sola a fare quello che ti piace?


----------



## oscuro (19 Marzo 2015)

*Si*



Dejaneera ha detto:


> I miei genitori mi stanno facendo un casino boiaaaaaaaa!!! E me lo merito, ma loro cosa c'entrano? Cosa possono farci?
> 
> La vita è mia


Eh certo,la figlia fidanzata sparisce una giornata intera,torna la sera,esce dall'auto "claudicante",l'accompagnatore sconosciuto scende,saluta e offre una torta....... e tua madre che fa?l'accetta?A CASA mia non funziona così....!lA VITA è la tua fin quando non coinvolgi i tuoi nella tua vita,sono loro che ti avrebbero aiutato nell'acquisto di una casa  per il tuo matriomonio.Io spero per te che non sia vero nulla,perchè se non questo è uno SCHIFO VERO.


----------



## free (19 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> I miei genitori mi stanno facendo un casino boiaaaaaaaa!!! E me lo merito, ma loro cosa c'entrano? Cosa possono farci?
> 
> La vita è mia


i tuoi immagino saranno giustamente preoccupati, a questo punto sia che ti sposi sia che non ti sposi
però in effetti non è che possano farci nulla


----------



## oscuro (19 Marzo 2015)

*Si*



free ha detto:


> i tuoi immagino saranno giustamente preoccupati, a questo punto sia che ti sposi sia che non ti sposi
> però in effetti non è che possano farci nulla




Insomma.Mia madre consocendo la mia donna,e vedendomi tornare a casa sua con un'altra...non avrebbe accettato alcun regalo da una sconosciuta....lasiciamo stare.... !Poi mi avrebbe detto:che cosa combini?


----------



## georgemary (19 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Insomma.Mia madre consocendo la mia donna,e vedendomi tornare a casa sua con un'altra...non avrebbe accettato alcun regalo da una sconosciuta....lasiciamo stare.... !Poi mi avrebbe detto:che cosa combini?


ma appunto!


----------



## free (19 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Insomma.Mia madre consocendo la mia donna,e vedendomi tornare a casa sua con un'altra...non avrebbe accettato alcun regalo da una sconosciuta....lasiciamo stare.... !*Poi mi avrebbe detto:che cosa combini?*



risposte standard: NIENTE/chi, IO??


----------



## oscuro (19 Marzo 2015)

*Anzi*



georgemary ha detto:


> ma appunto!


A dirla tutta mia madre si sarebbe pure incazzata.Mi avrebbe detto chiaro e tondo di non aver nessuna voglia di assecondarmi,e di essere mia complice.Però capisco di aver  avuto un'educazione demodè,i miei genitori mi hanno dato sempre contro,sempre torto anche le poche volte che avevo ragione...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:.Se questa deja è così demente a 30 anni..un 'idea me la sarei fatta.....


----------



## oscuro (19 Marzo 2015)

*Si*



free ha detto:


> risposte standard: NIENTE/chi, IO??


Si tu cazzo.Chè è sta storia?chi è quello?come cazzo si permette di regalarci una torta?non so neache chi cazzo possa essere.E poi" luca" sa che sei stata tutta la domenica fuori con sto tizio?ma che modi sono?non mi piace,ti abbiamo insegnato questo noi? Questo è quello che avrebbe fatto mia madre a me uomo....e ho detto tutto....


----------



## oscuro (19 Marzo 2015)

*SI*



free ha detto:


> risposte standard: NIENTE/chi, IO??


Fin quando stai in casa nostra cerca di avere un comportamento onesto e  rispettoso....,anche verso il tuo fidanzato,che non si merita azioni del genere.Quando uscirai da questa casa,puoi diventare anche un parcheggio ambulante per cazzi spruzzanti.....!


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fin quando stai in casa nostra cerca di avere un comportamento onesto e rispettoso....,*anche verso il tuo fidanzato,che non si merita azioni del genere*.Quando uscirai da questa casa,puoi diventare anche un parcheggio ambulante per cazzi spruzzanti.....!


Puoi chiedere, ed eventualmente consigliare, ma i rapporti tra loro due sono solo i loro.


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Eh certo,la figlia fidanzata sparisce una giornata intera,torna la sera,esce dall'auto "claudicante",l'accompagnatore sconosciuto scende,saluta e offre una torta....... e tua madre che fa?l'accetta?A CASA mia non funziona così....!lA VITA è la tua fin quando non coinvolgi i tuoi nella tua vita,sono loro che ti avrebbero aiutato nell'acquisto di una casa per il tuo matriomonio.Io spero per te che non sia vero nulla,perchè se non questo è uno SCHIFO VERO.


Guarda Oscuro, io di solito quando leggo i tuoi interventi sui genitori storco il naso perchè stiamo parlando di persone adulte e non di bambini ed i genitori non sono più tenuti ad intervenire.
Però.
Se mia figlia, una volta trentenne, fidanzata ufficialmente da anni, mi parlasse di volersi sposare, mi coinvolgesse nei suoi progetti chiedendomi un aiuto per la casa... e poi si comportasse come ha fatto Deja... temo consumerei un paio di scarpe a forza di prenderla a calci in culo.
Ma per scuoterla in modo che i due neuroni che non si sono bruciati cadendo nel sole, facciano contatto.
Perchè ci sta che questa sia stata fidanzata con un ghiacciolo sciolto per x anni.
Ci sta che non abbia mai avuto l'esperienza di una forte attrazione sessuale.
Ci sta che sia in botta perchè adesso che ha scoperto che c'è della robina che le piace, abbia il rimpianto di quello che si è persa.
Ci sta pure che molli il fidanzato ed è pure meglio per tutti e due, a ben vedere.
Quello che non ci sta è la mancanza di rispetto a 360 gradi per tutte le persone che erano il suo mondo fino ad una settimana fa.
E la torta al dottorino avrei suggerito dove poteva mettersela, tra l'altro. 
E dopo aver preso lei a calci nel culo, mi sarei presa a schiaffi pure io, aggiungo.
Perchè se ho cresciuto una figlia che sembra uscita da un fotoromanzo degli anni '70, che scrive frasi che manco mia figlia a 12 anni, che a 30 anni crede di sperimentare una roba inedita in the world e invece non ha capito che, al momento, è solo un attacco di manico... e poi, forse... si vedrà..., che crede che sia giusto ed umano smollare il fidanzato per telefono e fare un casino del genere senza un attimo di precauzione verso i sentimenti degli altri... qualche responsabilità ce l'ho pure io, qualcosa non ho trasmesso.
Ma se ci guardiamo attorno, non è raro e neppure strano.
Questo tanto per cogliere l'occasione di riflettere anche su uno spunto farlocco.


----------



## banshee (19 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si tu cazzo.Chè è sta storia?chi è quello?come cazzo si permette di regalarci una torta?non so neache chi cazzo possa essere.E poi" luca" sa che sei stata tutta la domenica fuori con sto tizio?ma che modi sono?non mi piace,ti abbiamo insegnato questo noi? Questo è quello che avrebbe fatto mia madre a me uomo....e ho detto tutto....


idem Oscù.. io sono tornata a vivere dai miei dopo che mi sono lasciata col mio ex e nonostante i 32 anni, nonostante il lavoro e nonostante l'essermene andata per anni, mio padre ancora mi farebbe un discorso del genere. E non solo, se esco e torno alle 5, si preoccupa eccome. Se mi stesse per comprare casa con "Gustavo" e io scappo per "Manolo" (in pieno stile Topazio ), ma sai che macello? altro che "la vita è la mia", allora vattene di casa, e casuccia te la compri da te (questo direbbero i miei)


----------



## oscuro (19 Marzo 2015)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Puoi chiedere, ed eventualmente consigliare, ma i rapporti tra loro due sono solo i loro.


Si,ma dal momento che questa cretina si doveva sposare,e il fidanzato frequantava casa dei genitori,un genitore normale secondo me non dovrebbe essere complice di azioni di merda della figlia....


----------



## Dalida (19 Marzo 2015)

dove siamo arrivati con questa poco appassionante telenovela?
fidanzato inchiantato e sostituito con il dottor amore?
la scena di sesso almeno è stata hot o proprio non vale la pena di vederselo sto film?


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Marzo 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> dove siamo arrivati con questa poco appassionante telenovela?
> fidanzato inchiantato e sostituito con il dottor amore?
> la *scena di sesso almeno è stata hot *o proprio non vale la pena di vederselo sto film?


una dilusione di diludendo


----------



## free (19 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si tu cazzo.Chè è sta storia?chi è quello?come cazzo si permette di regalarci una torta?non so neache chi cazzo possa essere.E poi" luca" sa che sei stata tutta la domenica fuori con sto tizio?ma che modi sono?non mi piace,ti abbiamo insegnato questo noi? Questo è quello che avrebbe fatto mia madre a me uomo....e ho detto tutto....



ma appunto...dicevo che ormai secondo me saranno preoccupati sia che si sposi sia che non si sposi

nel senso: sposarsi dopo questi fatti ti sembra una bella idea?

tuttavia il non sposarsi dà loro altre preoccupazioni


----------



## Dalida (19 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> una dilusione di diludendo


miiiii, e che palle.
la prossima volta andiamo a mangiarci una pizza, allora.


----------



## oscuro (19 Marzo 2015)

*Sbri*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Guarda Oscuro, io di solito quando leggo i tuoi interventi sui genitori storco il naso perchè stiamo parlando di persone adulte e non di bambini ed i genitori non sono più tenuti ad intervenire.
> Però.
> Se mia figlia, una volta trentenne, fidanzata ufficialmente da anni, mi parlasse di volersi sposare, mi coinvolgesse nei suoi progetti chiedendomi un aiuto per la casa... e poi si comportasse come ha fatto Deja... temo consumerei un paio di scarpe a forza di prenderla a calci in culo.
> Ma per scuoterla in modo che i due neuroni che non si sono bruciati cadendo nel sole, facciano contatto.
> ...


Sai che ho stima e rispetto e per le tue opinioni.
Però se una a 30 anni agisce come sta deficiente,la mia esperienza di vita mi porta a credere che in famiglia gli esempi non sono certi improntati alla massima ONESTà INTELLETTUALE.


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Marzo 2015)

Condivido i discorsi di Oscuro e Sbriciolata.

Però, ci sta pure che la madre, preoccupata, presa alla sprovvista, mezza sollevata e mezza incazzata, frastornata, si sia ritrovata la torta in mano senza avere ancora raccolto le idee.

Del resto, se tua figlia non ha mai dato problemi di nessun tipo, non è che ti viene subito in mente che abbia fatto qualcosa di sbagliato.

Deja ha detto che i genitori stanno facendo "un casino boia", non so cosa intenda ma potrebbe essere proprio quello che dicono Oscuro e Sbriciolata.

Avere accettato la torta non è un indizio sufficiente per marchiare i genitori dai.


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,ma dal momento che questa cretina si doveva sposare,e il fidanzato frequantava casa dei genitori,un genitore normale secondo me non dovrebbe essere complice di azioni di merda della figlia....


Parlo in generale, non di questa simpatica situazione immaginaria. In generale, ripeto, tu puoi consigliare qualcosa a tua figlia. Se te lo chiede, ed a volte anche no, perchè comunque sei un genitore ed i genitori non sono amici o confidenti. Ma i rapporti tra lui e lei rimagono tra lui e lei. Non puoi obbligarla a comportarsi con lui come vorresti tu, e tutto considerato manco sarebbe "giusto".


----------



## oscuro (19 Marzo 2015)

*Free*



free ha detto:


> ma appunto...dicevo che ormai secondo me saranno preoccupati sia che si sposi sia che non si sposi
> 
> nel senso: sposarsi dopo questi fatti ti sembra una bella idea?
> 
> tuttavia il non sposarsi dà loro altre preoccupazioni


Secondo me no sono neanche preoccupati....!


----------



## free (19 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Parlo in generale, non di questa simpatica situazione immaginaria. In generale, ripeto, tu puoi consigliare qualcosa a tua figlia. Se te lo chiede, ed a volte anche no, perchè comunque sei un genitore ed i genitori non sono amici o confidenti. Ma i rapporti tra lui e lei rimagono tra lui e lei. Non puoi obbligarla a comportarsi con lui come vorresti tu, e tutto considerato manco sarebbe "giusto".



quoto

però ovviamente puoi tagliare la sponsorizzazione in modo drastico, è un caso in cui l'aiuto economico va sospeso immeditamente, secondo me


----------



## oscuro (19 Marzo 2015)

*No*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Parlo in generale, non di questa simpatica situazione immaginaria. In generale, ripeto, tu puoi consigliare qualcosa a tua figlia. Se te lo chiede, ed a volte anche no, perchè comunque sei un genitore ed i genitori non sono amici o confidenti. Ma i rapporti tra lui e lei rimagono tra lui e lei. Non puoi obbligarla a comportarsi con lui come vorresti tu, e tutto considerato manco sarebbe "giusto".


Io ho scritto una cosa diversa jb.Tu genitore devi lasciare la libertà di azione a tua figlia,ma non essere suo complice in azioni di merda.Tu sai che tua figlia è fidanzata,si deve sposare,conosci il suo uomo e gira per casa tua,tua figlia sparisce una domenica intera spegnendo il cell,rincasa tardi con una faccia di cazzo che si presenta e ti regala una torta,io ti mando affanculo,mia madre avrebbe GIUSTAMENTE MANDATO AFFANCULO LEI E ME.Poi rientrato in casa mi avrebbe detto:tu della tua vita fai come cazzo ti pare,ma a me non sta bene che prendii per il culo" nicka "ti è chiaro?anche perchè nicka frequenta casa nostra,allora non me la presentavi e ti facevi gli stracazzi tuoi. COntento di aver avuto una madre così...se no oggi ero come il conte....


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Parlo in generale, non di questa simpatica situazione immaginaria. In generale, ripeto, tu puoi consigliare qualcosa a tua figlia. Se te lo chiede, ed a volte anche no, perchè comunque sei un genitore ed i genitori non sono amici o confidenti. Ma i rapporti tra lui e lei rimagono tra lui e lei. Non puoi obbligarla a comportarsi con lui come vorresti tu, e tutto considerato manco sarebbe "giusto".


tu la torta l'avresti accettata?


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io ho scritto una cosa diversa jb.Tu genitore devi lasciare la libertà di azione a tua figlia,ma non essere suo complice in azioni di merda.Tu sai che tua figlia è fidanzata,si deve sposare,conosci il suo uomo e gira per casa tua,tua figlia sparisce una domenica intera spegnendo il cell,rincasa tardi con una faccia di cazzo che si presenta e ti regala una torta,io ti mando affanculo,mia madre avrebbe GIUSTAMENTE MANDATO AFFANCULO LEI E ME.Poi rientrato in casa mi avrebbe detto:tu della tua vita fai come cazzo ti pare,ma a me non sta bene che prendii per il culo" nicka "ti è chiaro?anche perchè nicka frequenta casa nostra,allora non me la presentavi e ti facevi gli stracazzi tuoi. COntento di aver avuto una madre così...se no oggi ero come il conte....


quoto.
Altrimenti che uscivo a fare da casa, per guardare il suv?


----------



## Dalida (19 Marzo 2015)

al di là della madre, lei deve essere una vera rincoglionita per averlo portato fino a casa con tanto di torta ecc.
ad uno appena conosciuto non gli avrei nemmeno fatto vedere dove abito, figuriamoci stringere la mano a mia madre (la quale, per inciso, mi avrebbe fatto settantamila domande alle quali avrei risposto fatti i fatti tuoi e avremmo litigato).


----------



## oscuro (19 Marzo 2015)

*Si*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> quoto.
> Altrimenti che uscivo a fare da casa, per guardare il suv?


E magari il fidanzato ha una punto del 90 con impianto a gas e quindi....tutti i mali non vengono per nuocere se questo è dottore e gira con il suv....sbri capisci a me.....


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E magari il fidanzato ha una punto del 90 con impianto a gas e quindi....tutti i mali non vengono per nuocere se questo è dottore e gira con il suv....sbri capisci a me.....


ha fatto più danni la televisione in questo Paese di Napoleone.


----------



## free (19 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> tu la torta l'avresti accettata?



ma povera torta! basta usare un coltello


----------



## perplesso (19 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> tu la torta l'avresti accettata?


sì.  perchè dopo la spiegazione che avrei preteso da mia figlia,avrei avuto qualcosa da tirarle in faccia


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> tu la torta l'avresti accettata?


Che torta? E' un po' che non leggo quello che scrive.


----------



## spleen (19 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che torta? E' un po' che non leggo quello che scrive.


Dono del dottorino alla mamma, dopo riaccompagno a casa.


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io ho scritto una cosa diversa jb.Tu genitore devi lasciare la libertà di azione a tua figlia,ma non essere suo complice in azioni di merda.Tu sai che tua figlia è fidanzata,si deve sposare,conosci il suo uomo e gira per casa tua,tua figlia sparisce una domenica intera spegnendo il cell,rincasa tardi con una faccia di cazzo che si presenta e ti regala una torta,io ti mando affanculo,mia madre avrebbe GIUSTAMENTE MANDATO AFFANCULO LEI E ME.Poi rientrato in casa mi avrebbe detto:tu della tua vita fai come cazzo ti pare,ma a me non sta bene che prendii per il culo" nicka "ti è chiaro?anche perchè nicka frequenta casa nostra,allora non me la presentavi e ti facevi gli stracazzi tuoi. COntento di aver avuto una madre così...se no oggi ero come il conte....


Io sto parlando in generale. Però nello specifico se questa cazzo di handicappata di mia figlia si sente di mandare a monte il matrimonio, a sto punto MEGLIO PRIMA CHE DOPO. Senza contare che se il fidanzato è quello del "lo troverò" magari tiravo pure un sospiro di sollievo.


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Marzo 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Dono del dottorino alla mamma, dopo riaccompagno a casa.


Ma l'ha portata la figlia o lui in pectore?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Guarda Oscuro, io di solito quando leggo i tuoi interventi sui genitori storco il naso perchè stiamo parlando di persone adulte e non di bambini ed i genitori non sono più tenuti ad intervenire.
> Però.
> Se mia figlia, una volta trentenne, fidanzata ufficialmente da anni, mi parlasse di volersi sposare, mi coinvolgesse nei suoi progetti chiedendomi un aiuto per la casa... e poi si comportasse come ha fatto Deja... temo consumerei un paio di scarpe a forza di prenderla a calci in culo.
> Ma per scuoterla in modo che i due neuroni che non si sono bruciati cadendo nel sole, facciano contatto.
> ...



condivido tutto con qualche riserva sull'evidenziato: un genitore che ha trasmesso questo way of life non credo sia in grado di farsi un'autoanalisi così lucida 
purtroppo


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma l'ha portata la figlia o lui in pectore?


lui lui, l'ha tirata fuori dal capiente suv. Tra l'altro era pure un avanzo, un signore!


----------



## spleen (19 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma l'ha portata la figlia o lui in pectore?


Lui lui, quando la ha riaccompagnata a casa dopo che erano via da una giornata intera e si è presentato alla signora.
Signora preoccupata per la "sparizione" dell'ochetta da molte ore.
Torta casalinga proveniente da dono, modello festicciola tra amici se ricordo bene, perciò neanche comprata o fatta la illo.


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> lui lui, l'ha tirata fuori dal capiente suv. Tra l'altro era pure un avanzo, un signore!


L'avanzo se ne andava a fare in culo appresso a lui, temo.


----------



## oscuro (19 Marzo 2015)

*Si*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ha fatto più danni la televisione in questo Paese di Napoleone.


E si.Anno 1998 forse,grosso momento di sbandamento della mia vita,frequentavo una studentessa universitaria....!Un pomeriggio mi chiede:mi accompagni dalla mia amica?ok,giungiamo in questo condominio in una delle zone più belle è importanti di roma con il mio coupè dell'epoca....., la sua amica ancora doveva tornare da un'uscita con la mamma.Aspettiamo 20 minuti ed eccola.Scende da una macchina di grossa cilindrata,si presenta insieme alla madre,poi le due amiche scambiano due parole e andiamo via...!La sera stessa la mia amichetta mi chiama e mi dice:la tizia di oggi ti vorrebbe conoscere....!Io chiedo un pò di cosette,fra l'altro vengo a sapere che è strafidanzata in casa da anni...!Rappresento che la sera dopo sono libero....!Il giorno seguente mi chiama e mi dice ok,mi da un appuntamento molto tardi...tipo le 23....!Insomma passo a prenderla,ci facciamo due risate e gli chiedo:ma come mai a quest'ora?
Lei:ho detto a mia madre che volevo uscire con te...,non scrivo i commenti della mamma,scrivo solo che aveva capito subito che ero quello del giorno prima in compagnia dell'amica della figlia...
ed io:ma il tuo fidanzato?
Lei:appunto alle 23 lui pensa che dormo,e mia madre ha detto che se chiama tardi mi regge il gioco....e dice che sto dormendo.....
Ok,hai cenato?
Lei:si tranquillo,metti in moto che ti proto da una parte...
Il resto preferisco non aggiungerlo...percè a vederla oggi è veramente desolante....
La simpatica ragazza aveva 24 anni....che dire?


----------



## georgemary (19 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma l'ha portata la figlia o lui in pectore?


al dottorino avevano regalato due torte. L'ha accompagnata a casa. C'era la madre venuta incontro alla macchina e lui esce, la saluta, apre il cofano e prende la torta dicendo che lui non avrebbe potuto mangiare nessuna delle due torte.
La mamma prende la torta e non dice nulla!


----------



## georgemary (19 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E si.Anno 1998 forse,grosso momento di sbandamento della mia vita,frequentavo una studentessa universitaria....!Un pomeriggio mi chiede:mi accompagni dalla mia amica?ok,giungiamo in questo condominio in una delle zone più belle è importanti di roma con il mio coupè dell'epoca....., la sua amica ancora doveva tornare da un'uscita con la mamma.Aspettiamo 20 minuti ed eccola.Scende da una macchina di grossa cilindrata,si presenta insieme alla madre,poi le due amiche scambiano due parole e andiamo via...!La sera stessa la mia amichetta mi chiama e mi dice:la tizia di oggi ti vorrebbe conoscere....!Io chiedo un pò di cosette,fra l'altro vengo a sapere che è strafidanzata in casa da anni...!Rappresento che la sera dopo sono libero....!Il giorno seguente mi chiama e mi dice ok,mi da un appuntamento molto tardi...tipo le 23....!Insomma passo a prenderla,ci facciamo due risate e gli chiedo:ma come mai a quest'ora?
> Lei:ho detto a mia madre che volevo uscire con te...,non scrivo i commenti della mamma,scrivo solo che aveva capito subito che ero quello del giorno prima in compagnia dell'amica della figlia...
> ed io:ma il tuo fidanzato?
> Lei:appunto alle 23 lui pensa che dormo,e mia madre ha detto che se chiama tardi mi regge il gioco....e dice che sto dormendo.....
> ...


cioè la mamma le faceva il cummogghiu??? Scusate le reggeva il gioco???
Senza parole!


----------



## oscuro (19 Marzo 2015)

*Ah*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> L'avanzo se ne andava a fare in culo appresso a lui, temo.


Hai capito allora.....


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> L'avanzo se ne andava a fare in culo appresso a lui, temo.


eh... temo pure io.


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Marzo 2015)

georgemary ha detto:


> al dottorino avevano regalato due torte. L'ha accompagnata a casa. C'era la madre venuta incontro alla macchina e lui esce, la saluta, apre il cofano e prende la torta dicendo che lui non avrebbe potuto mangiare nessuna delle due torte.
> La mamma prende la torta e non dice nulla!


Diciamo allora che si sarebbe presentato molto male e se ne sarebbe tornato a fare in culo con le torte. Ci sono modi e modi per fare le cose, giusti e sbagliati. Può anche darsi che per aver fatto girare la testa a mia figlia (sto parlando in generale, non della svantaggiata romanzata che scrive qui) tu sia davvero speciale, ma presentarsi riciclando un regalo è la maniera geniunamente più stupida e sbagliata di esordire con me e quel può darsi a cui accennavo fatalmente diventerebbe un no secco in un battibaleno.


----------



## oscuro (19 Marzo 2015)

*Si*



georgemary ha detto:


> cioè la mamma le faceva il cummogghiu??? Scusate le reggeva il gioco???
> Senza parole!


La mamma non solo gli ha retto il gioco...conoscendo benissimo il suo fidanzato, ha dato anche il suo ok...alla frequentazione con me....capito?


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E si.Anno 1998 forse,grosso momento di sbandamento della mia vita,frequentavo una studentessa universitaria....!Un pomeriggio mi chiede:mi accompagni dalla mia amica?ok,giungiamo in questo condominio in una delle zone più belle è importanti di roma con il mio coupè dell'epoca....., la sua amica ancora doveva tornare da un'uscita con la mamma.Aspettiamo 20 minuti ed eccola.Scende da una macchina di grossa cilindrata,si presenta insieme alla madre,poi le due amiche scambiano due parole e andiamo via...!La sera stessa la mia amichetta mi chiama e mi dice:la tizia di oggi ti vorrebbe conoscere....!Io chiedo un pò di cosette,fra l'altro vengo a sapere che è strafidanzata in casa da anni...!Rappresento che la sera dopo sono libero....!Il giorno seguente mi chiama e mi dice ok,mi da un appuntamento molto tardi...tipo le 23....!Insomma passo a prenderla,ci facciamo due risate e gli chiedo:ma come mai a quest'ora?
> Lei:ho detto a mia madre che volevo uscire con te...,non scrivo i commenti della mamma,scrivo solo che aveva capito subito che ero quello del giorno prima in compagnia dell'amica della figlia...
> ed io:ma il tuo fidanzato?
> Lei:appunto alle 23 lui pensa che dormo,e mia madre ha detto che se chiama tardi mi regge il gioco....e dice che sto dormendo.....
> ...


... che aveva preso tutto dalla mamma, a occhio.
e che tu all'epoca ti sei perso un'occasione, pure.
Ovviamente parlo sempre della mamma


----------



## georgemary (19 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> La mamma non solo gli ha retto il gioco...conoscendo benissimo il suo fidanzato, ha dato anche il suo ok...alla frequentazione con me....capito?


sono sconvolta!!!


----------



## oscuro (19 Marzo 2015)

*Per*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Diciamo allora che si sarebbe presentato molto male e se ne sarebbe tornato a fare in culo con le torte. Ci sono modi e modi per fare le cose, giusti e sbagliati. Può anche darsi che per aver fatto girare la testa a mia figlia (sto parlando in generale, non della svantaggiata romanzata che scrive qui) tu sia davvero speciale, ma presentarsi riciclando un regalo è la maniera geniunamente più stupida e sbagliata di esordire con me e quel può darsi a cui accennavo fatalmente diventerebbe un no secco in un battibaleno.


Per me il problema è che mia figlia sparisce un giorno intero con questo stronzo,non si fa sentire,il suo ragazzo chiama a casa,non so che dire pure io,rincasa tardi,e questo stronzoche la riaccompanga cosa fa?scende con la sua faccia di merda,mi saluta come se nulla fosse,mi regala una torta che io non posso sapere se riciclata o meno,e se ne va?ma per favore....e non ditemi che il comportamento della madre è normale....CAZZO.


----------



## lunaiena (19 Marzo 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Condivido i discorsi di Oscuro e Sbriciolata.
> 
> Però, ci sta pure che la madre, preoccupata, presa alla sprovvista, mezza sollevata e mezza incazzata, frastornata, si sia ritrovata la torta in mano senza avere ancora raccolto le idee.
> 
> ...


a ok
adesso marchiamo pure i genitori...

mainchemondo...
una persona ha il suo carattere /personalità /idee indipendentemente 
da come viene cresciuto e educato farà i suoi errori e conquiste come giusto che sia...

i discorsi : "finchè sei in casamia"
mi fanno rabbrividire mi sanno tanto di ricatto 
mi sanno tanto di voler in qualche modo influire 
sulla vita di qualcun'altro rivalendosi su una proprietà ...

Sei a casa mia e fai come dico io...
e non cari miei genitori io ve saluto 
state lì con le vostre convinzioni che io sto con le mie ...
pensavo che in un posto dove ci vivo per trent'anni (a parte il fatto che mio figlio non lo fo stare con noi fino a trent'anni)un po casa mia ,e dico casa mia non un posto dove vengo ospitata ,lo fosse invece a quanto pare no...

vabbe comunque fate voi


----------



## oscuro (19 Marzo 2015)

*Si*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... che aveva preso tutto dalla mamma, a occhio.
> e che tu all'epoca ti sei perso un'occasione, pure.
> Ovviamente parlo sempre della mamma


Tranquilla che poi venni a sapere che la mamma non passava i giorni davanti alla televisione.Se scrivevo il resto della frequentazione vi avrei sconvolto un pò.... e anche la prima sera...rimasi sconvolto un pò pure io....per altri motivi.................


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Per me il problema è che mia figlia sparisce un giorno intero con questo stronzo,non si fa sentire,il suo ragazzo chiama a casa,non so che dire pure io,rincasa tardi,e questo stronzoche la riaccompanga cosa fa?scende con la sua faccia di merda,mi saluta come se nulla fosse,mi regala una torta *che io non posso sapere se riciclata o meno*,e se ne va?ma per favore....e non ditemi che il comportamento della madre è normale....CAZZO.


Mi pare d'aver capito che gliel'abbia proprio detto. Comunque o prendi per buono che tua figlia è adulta per sposarsi (e quindi per scegliere) oppure no. Cioè, non ha quindici anni, ne ha almeno il doppio. Io mi devo poter fidare di mia figlia. Non è che sono incazzato e la chiudo in cameretta per una settimana, eh. Non funziona così tra adulti. Se, e ripeto se, ha perso la testa per uno può anche darsi che questo qui abbia qualche marcia in più rispetto all'altro. Parlo sempre in generale.


----------



## banshee (19 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mi pare d'aver capito che gliel'abbia proprio detto. Comunque o prendi per buono che tua figlia è adulta per sposarsi (e quindi per scegliere) oppure no. Cioè, non ha quindici anni, ne ha almeno il doppio. Io mi devo poter fidare di mia figlia. Non è che sono incazzato e la chiudo in cameretta per una settimana, eh. Non funziona così tra adulti. Se, e ripeto se, ha perso la testa per uno può anche darsi che questo qui abbia qualche marcia in più rispetto all'altro. Parlo sempre in generale.


il discorso sull'essere adulti e quindi consapevoli di poter operare le proprie scelte ok, ma se i genitori ti stanno aiutando a comprare casa nonché preparativi del matrimonio (almeno ho capito così) sono coinvolti nelle tue scelte di vita, ed il minimo che possono fare è cercare di capire che cavolo succede..

ad esempio, un mio amico si è lasciato con la compagna per un'altra. Lui vive solo, casa è sua, mutuo a suo carico ed ultratrentenne. I genitori manco sono stati contemplati, solo informati. La vita è la sua, è adulto e vaccinato.

Ma se io che vivo con i miei post storia fallita, metto in mezzo papino per aiutarmi a comprare casa con "Manolo", preparo il matrimonio con "Manolo" (che se tanto me dà tanto, i genitori la aiutavano economicamente pure in questo), poi me parte la passione bruciante che mi travolge per un altro e mando tutto all'aria così, beh i miei una parolina me la direbbero. Con tutto che ho passato i 30..


----------



## oscuro (19 Marzo 2015)

*Si*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mi pare d'aver capito che gliel'abbia proprio detto. Comunque o prendi per buono che tua figlia è adulta per sposarsi (e quindi per scegliere) oppure no. Cioè, non ha quindici anni, ne ha almeno il doppio. Io mi devo poter fidare di mia figlia. Non è che sono incazzato e la chiudo in cameretta per una settimana, eh. Non funziona così tra adulti. Se, e ripeto se, ha perso la testa per uno può anche darsi che questo qui abbia qualche marcia in più rispetto all'altro. Parlo sempre in generale.



Jb ma questi genitori devono mettere un bel pò di soldi per comprare casa a sta figlia in procinto di sposarsi.Ma insomma si devono fare i cazzi loro e scucire solo i soldi senza nessun diritto di capire che cazzo sta combinando quell'idiota della figlia in preda ad una crisi di cazzo acuta?Ma prima di mettere i soldi hanno diritto a capire che cazzo e cha cazzi sta prendendo quella smutandata della figlia?ma di che stiamo a parlà?e poi sta demente si presenta con uno sconosciuto,che scende saluta regala una chiavica di torta e sparisce dopo avergli alessato le natiche tutta una domenica....ma porca troia.


----------



## free (19 Marzo 2015)

ma accettare la torta o meno non è un problema, io credo che sia una di quelle situazioni in cui il dettaglio- torta sia appunto solo un dettaglio, nel senso che la madre era preoccupata per le ore di assenza della figlia, e al suo sospirato ritorno si è trovata davanti uno sconosciuto che le ha cacciato in mano una torta
sai che gliene fregava in quel momento alla madre della torta, secondo me


----------



## oscuro (19 Marzo 2015)

*Free*



free ha detto:


> ma accettare la torta o meno non è un problema, io credo che sia una di quelle situazioni in cui il dettaglio- torta sia appunto solo un dettaglio, nel senso che la madre era preoccupata per le ore di assenza della figlia, e al suo sospirato ritorno si è trovata davanti uno sconosciuto che le ha cacciato in mano una torta
> sai che gliene fregava in quel momento alla madre della torta, secondo me


Insomma.....


----------



## free (19 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Insomma.....



ma sono quelle classiche situazioni in cui solo DOPO realizzi che avresti potuto fare o dire X
invece sul momento sei concentrato su ALTRO, in questo caso la ricomparsa della figlia


----------



## banshee (19 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Jb ma questi genitori devono mettere un bel pò di soldi per comprare casa a sta figlia in procinto di sposarsi.Ma insomma si devono fare i cazzi loro e scucire solo i soldi senza nessun diritto di capire che cazzo sta combinando quell'idiota della figlia in preda ad una crisi di cazzo acuta?Ma prima di mettere i soldi hanno diritto a capire che cazzo e cha cazzi sta prendendo quella smutandata della figlia?ma di che stiamo a parlà?e poi sta demente si presenta con uno sconosciuto,che scende saluta regala una chiavica di torta e sparisce dopo avergli alessato le natiche tutta una domenica....ma porca troia.


abbiamo scritto la stessa cosa, tu un po' più colorita ahahahah:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (19 Marzo 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma accettare la torta o meno non è un problema, io credo che sia una di quelle situazioni in cui il dettaglio- torta sia appunto solo un dettaglio, nel senso che la madre era preoccupata per le ore di assenza della figlia, e al suo sospirato ritorno si è trovata davanti uno sconosciuto che le ha cacciato in mano una torta
> sai che gliene fregava in quel momento alla madre della torta, secondo me


lo credo anche io. dopo di che, prenderei mia figlia e l'appiccicherei al muro, altro che adulta che sa scegliere....ti devo comprare casa? ti finanzio il matrimonio? il tuo fidanzato chiama me in preda al panico perche tu sparisci? quando torni ti faccio il culo a strisce, ma davvero, 30enne o meno...respect-wise and tutto il resto


----------



## oscuro (19 Marzo 2015)

*SI*



free ha detto:


> ma sono quelle classiche situazioni in cui solo DOPO realizzi che avresti potuto fare o dire X
> invece sul momento sei concentrato su ALTRO, in questo caso la ricomparsa della figlia


Forse...!DI certo mia madre avrebbe detto:no grazie, non prenda la cosa come un atto di scortesia , lei per me è uno sconosciuto che vedo per la prima volta stasera,e MIA FIGLIA non mi ha mai parlato di lei,magari la prossima volta se ci sarà....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (19 Marzo 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> abbiamo scritto la stessa cosa, tu un po' più colorita ahahahah:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Come al solito e neanche troppo....:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## zanna (19 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Insomma.....


Dai Oscu penso che una madre che vede la figlia partire di melone in tal modo sia stata più sollevata dal vederla tornare che altro ... non è questione di volerla coprire o meno penso che lo smarrimento dei genitori sia più che legittimo ... poi certo se la storica frase "la vita è mia" mi fossi solo permesso di pensarla magari che so a 15 anni ... paura per le conseguenze ... a 30 sarebbero partiti vaffa stellari ...


----------



## oscuro (19 Marzo 2015)

*SI*



zanna ha detto:


> Dai Oscu penso che una madre che vede la figlia partire di melone in tal modo sia stata più sollevata dal vederla tornare che altro ... non è questione di volerla coprire o meno penso che lo smarrimento dei genitori sia più che legittimo ... poi certo se la storica frase "la vita è mia" mi fossi solo permesso di pensarla magari che so a 15 anni ... paura per le conseguenze ... a 30 sarebbero partiti vaffa stellari ...


Sarà,ma come metro io uso quello dei miei....e con tutta la preoccupazione...la torta veniva ridata al mittente....!


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Jb ma questi genitori devono mettere un bel pò di soldi per comprare casa a sta figlia in procinto di sposarsi.Ma insomma si devono fare i cazzi loro e scucire solo i soldi senza nessun diritto di capire che cazzo sta combinando quell'idiota della figlia in preda ad una crisi di cazzo acuta?Ma prima di mettere i soldi hanno diritto a capire che cazzo e cha cazzi sta prendendo quella smutandata della figlia?ma di che stiamo a parlà?e poi sta demente si presenta con uno sconosciuto,che scende saluta regala una chiavica di torta e sparisce dopo avergli alessato le natiche tutta una domenica....ma porca troia.


Allora: partiamo sempre dal presupposto che NON sto parlando di questo caso specifico ma di persone mentalmente normodotate, ok? Bene. Sì, ti puoi incazzare. I soldi, la casa o preparativi, sailcazzo, ci sta. Però rimane il fatto che la vita è, e rimane, sua. Ed è adulta. Le scelte sono SUE. La casa, i soldi, bè poi vediamo come facciamo, ammesso che casa l'avessimo già comprata, ma cazzo comunque meglio averli PRIMA sti problemi che DOPO, nel caso.


----------



## zanna (19 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Allora: partiamo sempre dal presupposto che NON sto parlando di questo caso specifico ma di persone mentalmente normodotate, ok? Bene. Sì, ti puoi incazzare. I soldi, la casa o preparativi, sailcazzo, ci sta. Però rimane il fatto che la vita è, e rimane, sua. Ed è adulta. Le scelte sono SUE. La casa, i soldi, bè poi vediamo come facciamo, ammesso che casa l'avessimo già comprata, *ma cazzo comunque meglio averli PRIMA sti problemi che DOPO, nel caso.*


Eh si e magari con figli :facepalm:


----------



## oscuro (19 Marzo 2015)

*Ok*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Allora: partiamo sempre dal presupposto che NON sto parlando di questo caso specifico ma di persone mentalmente normodotate, ok? Bene. Sì, ti puoi incazzare. I soldi, la casa o preparativi, sailcazzo, ci sta. Però rimane il fatto che la vita è, e rimane, sua. Ed è adulta. Le scelte sono SUE. La casa, i soldi, bè poi vediamo come facciamo, ammesso che casa l'avessimo già comprata, ma cazzo comunque meglio averli PRIMA sti problemi che DOPO, nel caso.


Ok in generale?in generale la vita è mia quando i soldi ce li metto io, SOLO io, quando le mie scelte non ricadono su altri.Allora LA VITA è MIA,MA SOLO ALLORA.Se i soldi sono di mamma e papà,be, sono tenuto e chiamato a dare OGNI TIPO DI SPEIGAZIONE.


----------



## Caciottina (19 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ok in generale?in generale la vita è mia quando i soldi ce li metto io, SOLO io, quando le mie scelte non ricadono su altri.Allora LA VITA è MIA,MA SOLO ALLORA.Se i soldi sono di mamma e papà,be, sono tenuto e chiamato a dare OGNI TIPO DI SPEIGAZIONE.


si io pure la vedo cosi, perche sono stata cresciuta cosi


----------



## ivanl (19 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ok in generale?in generale la vita è mia quando i soldi ce li metto io, SOLO io, quando le mie scelte non ricadono su altri.Allora LA VITA è MIA,MA SOLO ALLORA.Se i soldi sono di mamma e papà,be, sono tenuto e chiamato a dare OGNI TIPO DI SPEIGAZIONE.


Mi sembra il minimo...


----------



## zanna (19 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ok in generale?in generale la vita è mia quando i soldi ce li metto io, SOLO io, quando le mie scelte non ricadono su altri.Allora LA VITA è MIA,MA SOLO ALLORA.Se i soldi sono di mamma e papà,be, sono tenuto e chiamato a dare OGNI TIPO DI SPEIGAZIONE.


Mo a sto stronzo de oscuro che cazzo je volete di? ...


----------



## Ecate (19 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ok in generale?in generale la vita è mia quando i soldi ce li metto io, SOLO io, quando le mie scelte non ricadono su altri.Allora LA VITA è MIA,MA SOLO ALLORA.Se i soldi sono di mamma e papà,be, sono tenuto e chiamato a dare OGNI TIPO DI SPEIGAZIONE.


Quindi la maggioranza dei sessanta settant'enni di oggi che ha beneficiato della crescita economica ha fatto bene a fare di testa sua, mentre la generazione successiva, salvo eccezioni pregevoli o fortunatissime è moralmente obbligata all'ingerenza dei genitori nel matrimonio?
ma sai che alla fine mi pare che sia effettivamente così ?
eppure, non vedo il tutto molto sano


----------



## oscuro (19 Marzo 2015)

*Ivanl e caciotta*



ivanl ha detto:


> Mi sembra il minimo...


Sembra che io voglia attaccare pretestuosamente la genitorialità dell persone.A me non frega cazzi.Caciotta  faccio il tuo esempio.
Ho letto quello che hai scritto e non ho avuto voglia di scrivere nulla.....,mi chiedo come si possa crescere con due genitori come i tuoi......
Poi mi scrivono che non dovrei permettermi di giudicare i genitori.
Sticazzi amici miei,io credo proprio che molte stronzate fatte dai genitori ricadano sui figli.
La storia di deja,vera o non vera che sia,ma se deja è una demente,non mi stupisce l'atteggiamento della madre quella sera....


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ok in generale?in generale la vita è mia quando i soldi ce li metto io, SOLO io, quando le mie scelte non ricadono su altri.Allora LA VITA è MIA,MA SOLO ALLORA.Se i soldi sono di mamma e papà,be, sono tenuto e chiamato a dare OGNI TIPO DI SPEIGAZIONE.


E che fai, le imponi di sposarsi perchè ormai hai comprato metà casa (o tutta, o che ne so)? I soldi sono soldi, mia figlia è mia figlia. Tengo di sicuro più alla seconda che ai primi, ma non c'è neanche da ragionarci su o da sottolinearlo. Questo però mica vuol dire che mia figlia va facendo la scema col portafoglio gonfio che tanto paga papino, vuol dire che un matrimonio va a monte perchè ad un certo punto capita che le persone, che non sono robot, non si trovino più insieme, o l'una o l'altra o entrambe. E questo è di gran lunga meglio che accada PRIMA che DOPO. Sempre preso per buono il fatto che mia figlia, che dopotutto ì MIA FIGLIA, abbia la testa sulle spalle ed il cervello che funzioni. Poi sì, ci sono tutti gli scazzi coi consuoceri, la casa e quant'altro, ma è meglio affrontare tutto prima, ripeto.


----------



## oscuro (19 Marzo 2015)

*No*



Ecate ha detto:


> Quindi la maggioranza dei sessanta settant'enni di oggi che ha beneficiato della crescita economica ha fatto bene a fare di testa sua, mentre la generazione successiva, salvo eccezioni pregevoli o fortunatissime è moralmente obbligata all'ingerenza dei genitori nel matrimonio?
> ma sai che alla fine mi pare che sia effettivamente così ?
> eppure, non vedo il tutto molto sano


Non ho parlato di obbilghi.Ma se papà e mamma pagano casa e il matrimonio,devi delle spiegazioni sul perchè giri senza mutande su un suv,con uno sconosciuto dentro,dopo che sei sparita tutta una giornata.LE DEVi.Questa modernità del tutto pò esse,e famose andà bene tutto ,sta letteralmente DISTRUGGENDO LE NUOVE GENERAZIONI....!


----------



## Caciottina (19 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sembra che io voglia attaccare pretestuosamente la genitorialità dell persone.A me non frega cazzi.Caciotta  faccio il tuo esempio.
> Ho letto quello che hai scritto e non ho avuto voglia di scrivere nulla.....,mi chiedo come si possa crescere con due genitori come i tuoi......
> Poi mi scrivono che non dovrei permettermi di giudicare i genitori.
> Sticazzi amici miei,io credo proprio che molte stronzate fatte dai genitori ricadano sui figli.
> La storia di deja,vera o non vera che sia,ma se deja è una demente,non mi stupisce l'atteggiamento della madre quella sera....


ti quoto, e perche non dovresti giudicare i genitori? giudichiamo mariti mogli amanti e figli e i genitori no?
se sbagliano...


----------



## Homer (19 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ok in generale?in generale la vita è mia quando i soldi ce li metto io, SOLO io, quando le mie scelte non ricadono su altri.Allora LA VITA è MIA,MA SOLO ALLORA.*Se i soldi sono di mamma e papà,be, sono tenuto e chiamato a dare OGNI TIPO DI SPEIGAZIONE.*


Concordo in toto, ma poi ti metti nella posizione di essere l'ago della bilancia di alcune scelte di vita importanti (tipo acquisto casa, etc, etc) dei tuoi figli, se scegli bene te ne saranno grati per sempre, se scegli male te lo rinfacceranno tutta la vita......


----------



## Caciottina (19 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E che fai, le imponi di sposarsi perchè ormai hai comprato metà casa (o tutta, o che ne so)? I soldi sono soldi, mia figlia è mia figlia. Tengo di sicuro più alla seconda che ai primi, ma non c'è neanche da ragionarci su o da sottolinearlo. Questo però mica vuol dire che mia figlia va facendo la scema col portafoglio gonfio che tanto paga papino, vuol dire che un matrimonio va a monte perchè ad un certo punto capita che le persone, che non sono robot, non si trovino più insieme, o l'una o l'altra o entrambe. E questo è di gran lunga meglio che accada PRIMA che DOPO. Sempre preso per buono il fatto che mia figlia, che dopotutto ì MIA FIGLIA, abbia la testa sulle spalle ed il cervello che funzioni. Poi sì, ci sono tutti gli scazzi coi consuoceri, la casa e quant'altro, ma è meglio affrontare tutto prima, ripeto.


si, in una settimana.....ti ci voglio vedere se tua figlia mandasse a puttane tutto in una settimana....ci sono altissime probablilta che una volta passata la smania del dottorino e del suo speculum, rimpianga molto la cazzata che sta facendo...e stai sicuro che anche li verra a piangere da te...a 30 anni


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Marzo 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> si, in una settimana.....ti ci voglio vedere se tua figlia mandasse a puttane tutto in una settimana....ci sono altissime probablilta che una volta passata la smania del dottorino e del suo speculum, rimpianga molto la cazzata che sta facendo...e stai sicuro che anche li verra a piangere da te...a 30 anni


Sto scrivendo IN GENERALE e non sul caso specifico di questa racconto lungo a puntate. Non so più come dirlo.


----------



## Dalida (19 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non ho parlato di obbilghi.Ma se papà e mamma pagano casa e il matrimonio,devi delle spiegazioni sul perchè giri senza mutande su un suv,con uno sconosciuto dentro,dopo che sei sparita tutta una giornata.LE DEVi.Questa modernità del tutto pò esse,e famose andà bene tutto ,sta letteralmente DISTRUGGENDO LE NUOVE GENERAZIONI....!


tu hai ragione nel dire che nel momento in cui coinvolgi i tuoi in acquisti importanti delle spiegazioni le devi, tuttavia se sei in un momento di confusione devi prima chiarirti le idee e poi puoi parlarne con loro.
inoltre, i genitori restano i tuoi, a prescindere dal partner, se ti stavano aiutando ti stavano aiutando per dare una mano a te, al figlio, pertanto qualora quel progetto naufragasse ti daranno una mano anche nel "rassettare" la situazione, economica e non.
le vecchie generazioni non erano sto granché, spesso le donne erano obbligate anche dalle famiglie a restare in matrimoni infedeli e senza amore.
tienilo presente.


----------



## oscuro (19 Marzo 2015)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> E che fai, le imponi di sposarsi perchè ormai hai comprato metà casa (o tutta, o che ne so)? I soldi sono soldi, mia figlia è mia figlia. Tengo di sicuro più alla seconda che ai primi, ma non c'è neanche da ragionarci su o da sottolinearlo. Questo però mica vuol dire che mia figlia va facendo la scema col portafoglio gonfio che tanto paga papino, vuol dire che un matrimonio va a monte perchè ad un certo punto capita che le persone, che non sono robot, non si trovino più insieme, o l'una o l'altra o entrambe. E questo è di gran lunga meglio che accada PRIMA che DOPO. Sempre preso per buono il fatto che mia figlia, che dopotutto ì MIA FIGLIA, abbia la testa sulle spalle ed il cervello che funzioni. Poi sì, ci sono tutti gli scazzi coi consuoceri, la casa e quant'altro, ma è meglio affrontare tutto prima, ripeto.


No,io non impongo nulla,ma visto che i soldi sono i miei posso chiedere spiegazioni?posso dirgli:bella mia  a queste condizioni i soldi per sposarti non li metto?posso dire:ma non è il caso di dire al tuo fidanzato cosa CAZZO STAI COMBINANDO?pOI ANDREI DA QUELLA DEMENTE DI MIA MOGLIE e gli direi :la prossima volta,fammi il favore,di non accettare un cazzo da perfetti sconosciuti,non si sa mai....!


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,io non impongo nulla,ma visto che i soldi sono i miei posso chiedere spiegazioni?posso dirgli:bella mia a queste condizioni i soldi per sposarti non li metto?posso dire:ma non è il caso di dire al tuo fidanzato cosa CAZZO STAI COMBINANDO?pOI ANDREI DA QUELLA DEMENTE DI MIA MOGLIE e gli direi :la prossima volta,fammi il favore,di non accettare un cazzo da perfetti sconosciuti,non si sa mai....!


Spiegazioni sono il minimo, ci mancherebbe.


----------



## ivanl (19 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Spiegazioni sono il minimo, ci mancherebbe.


dopodiche', calci in culo a lavorare..altro che palestra e casa e matrimonio...


----------



## spleen (19 Marzo 2015)

Le spiegazioni ai nostri genitori le dobbiamo non in quanto tengono la cassa, o ci aiutano, o vivono con noi. 
Le dobbiamo in quanto sono nostri genitori.
Per rispetto alle persone che ci hanno allevato.
Anche se poi facciamo di testa nostra questo glielo dobbiamo dal momento che bene o male sono legati a noi.
E non è una questione di autonomia o meno.
E' un fatto di rispetto e sensibilità, la stessa che ci aspetteremmo dai nostri figli.

Questo sempre in generale e non nel caso demenziale specifico di questo post.


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Marzo 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> dopodiche', calci in culo a lavorare..altro che palestra e casa e matrimonio...


Ou, non sto parlando della protagonista femminile del romanzo.


----------



## Caciottina (19 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sto scrivendo IN GENERALE e non sul caso specifico di questa racconto lungo a puntate. Non so più come dirlo.


e' uguale JB. inoltre non e' vero che se lei ha perso la testa per questo allora forse questo ha una marcia in piu.
questo e' quello che crederesti tu se capitasse a tua figlia....
ma puo anche darsi che questa figlia o un altra, non la tua, sia una debosciata, bona ad aprire solo le gambe....e che il fidanzato non sia poi cosi male, 
tu tenderesti a giustificare tua figlia facendo leva sulla sua abilita di scelta?


----------



## oscuro (19 Marzo 2015)

*Dalida*



Dalida ha detto:


> tu hai ragione nel dire che nel momento in cui coinvolgi i tuoi in acquisti importanti delle spiegazioni le devi, tuttavia se sei in un momento di confusione devi prima chiarirti le idee e poi puoi parlarne con loro.
> inoltre, i genitori restano i tuoi, a prescindere dal partner, se ti stavano aiutando ti stavano aiutando per dare una mano a te, al figlio, pertanto qualora quel progetto naufragasse ti daranno una mano anche nel "rassettare" la situazione, economica e non.
> le vecchie generazioni non erano sto granché, spesso le donne erano obbligate anche dalle famiglie a restare in matrimoni infedeli e senza amore.
> tienilo presente.


E allora discutiamo pure di questi momenti di confusione.....!Bè cominciamo con il non coinvolgere altri nei nostri momenti di confusione,cominciamo con l'essere onesti prima con gli altri,cominciamo con il riflettere sul male che facciamo a persone che hanno messo nelle nostre mani i loro sentimenti e la loro vita,cominciamo a ragionare prima di farci sfilare le mutande,parliamone di questo strana confusione.......,che ti porta a farti incraponare da uno sconosciuto e a dimenticare il ragazzo che hai a casa.....forse non si chiama confusione,FORSE SI CHIAMA EGOISMO.


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Marzo 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> e' uguale JB. inoltre non e' vero che se lei ha perso la testa per questo allora forse questo ha una marcia in piu.
> questo e' quello che crederesti tu se capitasse a tua figlia....
> ma puo anche darsi che questa figlia o un altra, non la tua, sia una debosciata, bona ad aprire solo le gambe....e che il fidanzato non sia poi cosi male,
> tu tenderesti a giustificare tua figlia facendo leva sulla sua abilita di scelta?


Tu metà del dna lo condividi con tua madre. E si vede. Mia figlia a) ha almeno la metà del mio, b) la cresco io (o anche io) e c) purtroppo (o per fortuna) per lei ha ME come padre. Quindi sì, se ritenessi mia figlia adulta (o quan doi riterrò mia figlia tale) mi fiderò delle sue capacità di giudizio. E ovviamente le darò consigli e chiederò spiegazioni, se e dove lo ritenessi necessario. Ma queto perchè LE VOGLIO BENE. Non per i soldi.


----------



## Dalida (19 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E allora discutiamo pure di questi momenti di confusione.....!Bè cominciamo con il non coinvolgere altri nei nostri momenti di confusione,cominciamo con l'essere onesti prima con gli altri,cominciamo con il riflettere sul male che facciamo a persone che hanno messo nelle nostre mani i loro sentimenti e la loro vita,cominciamo a ragionare prima di farci sfilare le mutande,parliamone di questo strana confusione.......,che ti porta a farti incraponare da uno sconosciuto e a dimenticare il ragazzo che hai a casa.....forse non si chiama confusione,FORSE SI CHIAMA EGOISMO.


sicuramente si chiama egoismo, se fai delle cose alle spalle degli altri e soprattutto a scapito loro.detto questo, la storia in questione è fasulla, ma c'è anche che nessuno è perfetto o programmato a priori, si possono commettere degli SBAGLI, degli errori, che noi possiamo giudicare cose da stronzi e che in effetti lo sono, cionondimeno tutte le persone li commettono.quando li ho commessi io, se i miei erano coinvolti per un motivo o per un altro, ho dato spiegazioni, ho avuto i meritati cazziatoni, ma poi ho avuto anche comprensione, proprio perché sono i miei genitori, e non quelli di un altro.


----------



## Caciottina (19 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> *Tu metà del dna lo condividi con tua madre. E si vede*. Mia figlia a) ha almeno la metà del mio, b) la cresco io (o anche io) e c) purtroppo (o per fortuna) per lei ha ME come padre. Quindi sì, se ritenessi mia figlia adulta (o quan doi riterrò mia figlia tale) mi fiderò delle sue capacità di giudizio. E ovviamente le darò consigli e chiederò spiegazioni, se e dove lo ritenessi necessario. Ma queto perchè LE VOGLIO BENE. Non per i soldi.


cosa c'entra?
non ho manco nominato i soldi...


----------



## oscuro (19 Marzo 2015)

*SI*



Dalida ha detto:


> sicuramente si chiama egoismo, se fai delle cose alle spalle degli altri e soprattutto a scapito loro.detto questo, la storia in questione è fasulla, ma c'è anche che nessuno è perfetto o programmato a priori, si possono commettere degli SBAGLI, degli errori, che noi possiamo giudicare cose da stronzi e che in effetti lo sono, cionondimeno tutte le persone li commettono.quando li ho commessi io, se i miei erano coinvolti per un motivo o per un altro, ho dato spiegazioni, ho avuto i meritati cazziatoni, ma poi ho avuto anche comprensione, proprio perché sono i miei genitori, e non quelli di un altro.


beata tu....!


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Marzo 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> cosa c'entra?
> non ho manco nominato i soldi...


C'entra che il sangue non è acqua e se ti dico che sei una svalvolata e una psicolabile è anche perchè lei è tua madre e tu sei il frutto della sua parte di sè che ha messo in te. Questo per dire che se mia figlia fosse una debosciata buona solo ad aprire le gambe a chiunque (cosa peraltro improbabile ma non impossibile) non mi metterei certo nelle condizioni di foraggiarle il matrimonio.


----------



## oscuro (19 Marzo 2015)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> C'entra che il sangue non è acqua e se ti dico che sei una svalvolata e una psicolabile è perchè lei è tua madre. Questo per dire che se mia figlia fosse una debosciata buona solo ad aprire le gambe a chiunque (cosa peraltro improbabile ma non impossibile) non mi metterei certo nelle condizioni di foraggiarle il matrimonio.


COn una madre del genere avrei problemi anche io,ma non è questione di sangue,è questione di quello che vedi e che non dovresti mai vedere....


----------



## Nicka (19 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io ho scritto una cosa diversa jb.Tu genitore devi lasciare la libertà di azione a tua figlia,ma non essere suo complice in azioni di merda.Tu sai che tua figlia è fidanzata,si deve sposare,conosci il suo uomo e gira per casa tua,tua figlia sparisce una domenica intera spegnendo il cell,rincasa tardi con una faccia di cazzo che si presenta e ti regala una torta,io ti mando affanculo,mia madre avrebbe GIUSTAMENTE MANDATO AFFANCULO LEI E ME.Poi rientrato in casa mi avrebbe detto:*tu della tua vita fai come cazzo ti pare,ma a me non sta bene che prendii per il culo" nicka "ti è chiaro?anche perchè nicka frequenta casa nostra,allora non me la presentavi e ti facevi gli stracazzi tuoi.* COntento di aver avuto una madre così...se no oggi ero come il conte....


Lo so che mi avrebbero adorata!!!


----------



## Caciottina (19 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> C'entra che il sangue non è acqua e se ti dico che sei una svalvolata e una psicolabile è anche* perchè lei è tua madre *e tu sei il frutto della sua parte di sè che ha messo in te. Questo per dire che se mia figlia fosse una debosciata buona solo ad aprire le gambe a chiunque (cosa peraltro improbabile ma non impossibile) non mi metterei certo nelle condizioni di foraggiarle il matrimonio.


ma non mi dire


----------



## oscuro (19 Marzo 2015)

*SI*



Nicka ha detto:


> Lo so che mi avrebbero adorata!!!


Probabile,ancora più probabile che adoravano te ,per dare in culo a me...


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> COn una madre del genere avrei problemi anche io,ma non è questione di sangue,è questione di quello che vedi e che non dovresti mai vedere....


Con una madre del genere avrebbe problemi chiunque, ma tu esattamente a chi somigli? Oh? Non è che dal melo viene fuori il pero.


----------



## lunaiena (19 Marzo 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Le spiegazioni ai nostri genitori le dobbiamo non in quanto tengono la cassa, o ci aiutano, o vivono con noi.
> Le dobbiamo in quanto sono nostri genitori.
> Per rispetto alle persone che ci hanno allevato.
> Anche se poi facciamo di testa nostra questo glielo dobbiamo dal momento che bene o male sono legati a noi.
> ...


anche per me ...
le dobbiamo in quanti sono i nostri genitori ed e lo stesso che 
mi aspettero dai miei...

ma ma di certo non per i soldi e ancor menbo
perche vivono in casa mia ...

Che poi per me casa mia es tu casa...


----------



## Nicka (19 Marzo 2015)

georgemary ha detto:


> cioè la mamma le faceva il cummogghiu??? Scusate le reggeva il gioco???
> Senza parole!


La madre del mio ex-amante sapeva chi ero, mi vedeva spesso a casa, non solo reggeva il gioco, ma le stavo pure troppo simpatica. Ancora oggi mi manda messaggi...:mexican:


----------



## oscuro (19 Marzo 2015)

*Si*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Con una madre del genere avrebbe problemi chiunque, ma tu esattamente a chi somigli? Oh? Non è che dal melo viene fuori il pero.




Bella domanda.Forse a mia madre.Forse sono la rappresentazione umana della giustizia nella sua accezione più empirica e poco terrena,ma non pretendo che tu possa capire.....!


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Marzo 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> ma non mi dire


Eh, invece te lo dico. Qua si parla di genitori e di come ti comporteresti tu da genitore in una data situazione e scrivi le tue dotte conclusioni da ventisettenne rinfanciullita e rincoglionita proprio per colpa (anche) dei tuoi di genitori.


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bella domanda.Forse a mia madre.*Forse sono la rappresentazione umana della giustizia nella sua accezione più empirica e poco terrena,ma non pretendo che tu possa capire.....*!


No no, sei Batman. Ho capito.


----------



## zadig (19 Marzo 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ciccia,
> questi sono concetti che dovresti avere bene in testa. Non è un copione da imparare a memoria.
> E se i concetti li hai in testa, *li sai dire pure a spizzichi e bocconi.* E il tuo ex fidanzato almeno almeno si merita che tu ti concentri su di lui per dieci minuti prima di riperderti nel pensiero del dottorino focoso....
> 
> ...


nel suo caso, a spizzichi e bocchini!


----------



## Caciottina (19 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> *Eh, invece te lo dico*. Qua si parla di genitori e di come ti comporteresti tu da genitore in una data situazione e scrivi le tue dotte conclusioni da ventisettenne rinfanciullita e rincoglionita proprio per colpa (anche) dei tuoi di genitori.


me l'avevi gia detto, ma cmq, e' sempre bene rimarcare, dovessi scordarlo


----------



## oscuro (19 Marzo 2015)

*No*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> No no, sei Batman. Ho capito.


Una specie....bella similitudine.:up:


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Marzo 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> me l'avevi gia detto, ma cmq, e' sempre bene rimarcare


Ti sei prostituita gratis ultimamente, visto che si parla di debosciate che aprono le gambe a chiunque?


----------



## Caciottina (19 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ti sei prostituita gratis ultimamente, visto che si parla di debosciate che aprono le gambe a chiunque?


no


----------



## oscuro (19 Marzo 2015)

*Robin*



zadig ha detto:


> nel suo caso, a spizzichi e bocchini!


Ciao robin tocca incularsi il conte sei pronto?:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Marzo 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> no


E che aspetti?


----------



## Caciottina (19 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E che aspetti?


vabbe ho capito, buona giornata


----------



## Dalida (19 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> beata tu....!


per certi versi effettivamente lo sono.quando ho iniziato la mia convivenza i miei ci avevano dato una mano, e ovviamente ne ho avuto bisogno anche quando è finita dopo appena un anno.mio padre mi fece una serie di discorsi sulle responsabilità prese con leggerezza, usò toni anche duri e tutto.ancora adesso mi fa delle battute, così, giusto per tenere viva la memoria.ma poi fu anche il primo che mi venne a trovare a casa per sapere come stavo poiché sapeva che tutta questa maratona di convivenza iniziata e finita mi aveva provata.


----------



## zadig (19 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ciao robin tocca incularsi il conte sei pronto?:rotfl::rotfl:


inculare l'inculabile! 
Ma c'è rimasto qualcosa del culo del conte?


----------



## Dalida (19 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> La madre del mio ex-amante sapeva chi ero, mi vedeva spesso a casa, non solo reggeva il gioco, ma le stavo pure troppo simpatica. Ancora oggi mi manda messaggi...:mexican:


fortunatissima la moglie del tuo ex amante. poraccia, però.


----------



## zadig (19 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ti sei prostituita gratis ultimamente, visto che si parla di debosciate che aprono le gambe a chiunque?


mi spieghi perchè stai sempre a stuzzicare caciottina?
Ammettilo: le vuoi bene, eh?


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Marzo 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> mi spieghi perchè stai sempre a stuzzicare caciottina?
> Ammettilo: le vuoi bene, eh?


Non l'ho mica stuzzicata.


----------



## sienne (19 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Con una madre del genere avrebbe problemi chiunque, ma tu esattamente a chi somigli? Oh? Non è che dal melo viene fuori il pero.




A volte il pero, però, è molto nascosto. E esce fuori solo quando si presentano situazioni che devi scegliere e ti cambiano la vita. Assomiglio al pero. Pensavo che mio padre fosse melo ... invece ... siamo molto simili. Siamo dei peri.


----------



## oscuro (19 Marzo 2015)

*Si*



sienne ha detto:


> A volte il pero, però, è molto nascosto. E esce fuori solo quando si presentano situazioni che devi scegliere e ti cambiano la vita. Assomiglio al pero. Pensavo che mio padre fosse melo ... invece ... siamo molto simili. Siamo dei peri.


A dire il vero sono solo quello che la strada mi ha insegnato ad essere.Ringrazio i miei solo per l'esempio,che non è poco....


----------



## zadig (19 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non l'ho mica stuzzicata.


ok, le vuoi bene.


----------



## oscuro (19 Marzo 2015)

*Zadig*



zadig ha detto:


> ok, le vuoi bene.


Jb ha alcune indiscutibili doti.Pratico,pragmatico,crudo,anche onesto.Ma cazzo la sensibilità non è proprio nelle sue corde.


----------



## Nicka (19 Marzo 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> fortunatissima la moglie del tuo ex amante. poraccia, però.


Lo so...ma io che ci devo fare...andavo in quella casa già a 17 anni, siamo stati amici e poi è nato il tutto.
Sua madre sapeva, ma ad un certo punto che fa? Era lui che aveva preso delle decisioni.
Se hanno discusso io non posso saperlo, ma immagino che qualche discorso ci sia stato.


----------



## sienne (19 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> A dire il vero sono solo quello che la strada mi ha insegnato ad essere.Ringrazio i miei solo per l'esempio,che non è poco....




Ciao

quello che hai saputo cogliere della strada, lo hai potuto fare, perché sei figlio a quei genitori. Un'altro avrebbe fatto altre esperienze, dedotto altro e finito diversamente ... non credi?


sienne


----------



## zadig (19 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Jb ha alcune indiscutibili doti.Pratico,pragmatico,crudo,anche onesto.Ma cazzo la sensibilità non è proprio nelle sue corde.


è che si vergogna a dirle che le vuole bene.
Sennò la criticherebbe/stuzzicherebbe/provocherebbe in altro modo.


----------



## oscuro (19 Marzo 2015)

*Si*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> quello che hai saputo cogliere della strada, lo hai potuto fare, perché sei figlio a quei genitori. Un'altro avrebbe fatto altre esperienze, dedotto altro e finito diversamente ... non credi?
> 
> ...


Appunto....l'esempio.


----------



## Dalida (19 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Lo so...ma io che ci devo fare...andavo in quella casa già a 17 anni, siamo stati amici e poi è nato il tutto.Sua madre sapeva, ma ad un certo punto che fa? Era lui che aveva preso delle decisioni.Se hanno discusso io non posso saperlo, ma immagino che qualche discorso ci sia stato.


non volevo giudicare, lo sai che non è nel mio stile, è che un po' dispiace per questa tipa la cui suocera sapeva delle corna alle sue spalle e ancora adesso ha rapporti con te. fermo restando che mai avrei coinvolto i miei in una relazione clandestina, nessuno dei due mi avrebbe mai retto il gioco per tot tempo.


----------



## oscuro (19 Marzo 2015)

*Robin*



zadig ha detto:


> è che si vergogna a dirle che le vuole bene.
> Sennò la criticherebbe/stuzzicherebbe/provocherebbe in altro modo.


Ma simy se ancora innamorata?un'altra volta?:rotfl:


----------



## zadig (19 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma simy se ancora innamorata?un'altra volta?:rotfl:


ah non saprei... quasi quasi stasera la chiamo! 
Ma tanto a me non dice niente... invece con la mia compagna vedo che parlano fitto fitto, sotto voce...


----------



## Nicka (19 Marzo 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> non volevo giudicare, lo sai che non è nel mio stile, è che un po' dispiace per questa tipa la cui suocera sapeva delle corna alle sue spalle e ancora adesso ha rapporti con te. fermo restando che mai avrei coinvolto i miei in una relazione clandestina, nessuno dei due mi avrebbe mai retto il gioco per tot tempo.


Credimi, sono consapevole di questo.
I miei non mi avrebbero retto mai il gioco, lei lo ha fatto perchè evidentemente sapeva come gestirla per motivi suoi (e non scendo nello specifico).
Quello che accetti, di solito, lo accetti perchè lo conosci. Di solito.


----------



## oscuro (19 Marzo 2015)

*SI*



zadig ha detto:


> ah non saprei... quasi quasi stasera la chiamo!
> Ma tanto a me non dice niente... invece con la mia compagna vedo che parlano fitto fitto, sotto voce...



Figurati.....


----------



## zadig (19 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Figurati.....


è comunque divertente provocarla con porcate esagerate... però non s'incazza, se la ride la fetente!


----------



## Eratò (19 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> La madre del mio ex-amante sapeva chi ero, mi vedeva spesso a casa, non solo reggeva il gioco, ma le stavo pure troppo simpatica. Ancora oggi mi manda messaggi...:mexican:


Bella stronza la madre del tuo ex amante...e poi ci chiediamo perche certi uomini arrivano a non avere rispetto per niente e nessuno.Non dico diseredarlo ma almeno a dirgli "senti bello fai quel cazzo che vuoi ma a casa non portarmele né l'una né  l'altra".Capito bene?".Ecchecazzo....


----------



## oscuro (19 Marzo 2015)

*eratò*



Eratò ha detto:


> Bella stronza la madre del tuo ex amante...e poi ci chiediamo perche certi uomini arrivano a non avere rispetto per niente e nessuno.Non dico diseredarlo ma almeno a dirgli "senti bello fai quel cazzo che vuoi ma a casa non portarmele né l'una né  l'altra".Capito bene?".Ecchecazzo....


Cara eratò,non sono più i nostri tempi,oggi tutto pò essè,ed i figli hanno sempre ragione.....


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Marzo 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> è che si vergogna a dirle che le vuole bene.
> Sennò la criticherebbe/stuzzicherebbe/provocherebbe in altro modo.


Ma non è stuzzicare, brutto coglione. E' che l'ipotesi che mia figlia diventi una debosciata che apre la gambe a chiunque DETTA DA UNA CHE CAZZO SI PROSTITUIREBBE GRATIS SENZA VEDERCI NULLA DI STRANO (...) E' GROTTESCA A DIRE POCO. Non è che la stuzzico, hai capito o no?


----------



## Nicka (19 Marzo 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Bella stronza la madre del tuo ex amante...e poi ci chiediamo perche certi uomini arrivano a non avere rispetto per niente e nessuno.Non dico diseredarlo ma almeno a dirgli "senti bello fai quel cazzo che vuoi ma a casa non portarmele né l'una né  l'altra".Capito bene?".Ecchecazzo....


Le mele non cadono mai troppo lontane dall'albero.


----------



## Eratò (19 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cara eratò,non sono più i nostri tempi,oggi tutto pò essè,ed i figli hanno sempre ragione.....


Invece mi ricordo ancora di mio padre 14 anni fa quando mi disse "senti se dovesse andare male un altro me lo fai conoscere alla vigilia del matrimonio....mo' che me l'hai fatto conoscere vedi di far la seria" ed era l'unico che gli avevo fatto conoscere!


----------



## Tessa (19 Marzo 2015)

Ho letto velocemente e con stupore quoto jb su tutta la questione genitoriale.


----------



## Tessa (19 Marzo 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Invece mi ricordo ancora di mio padre 14 anni fa quando mi disse "senti se dovesse andare male un altro me lo fai conoscere alla vigilia del matrimonio....mo' che me l'hai fatto conoscere vedi di far la seria" ed era l'unico che gli avevo fatto conoscere!


Dopo la separazione i miei mi dissero, il prossimo vogliamo conoscerlo a matrimonio avvenuto. Tora a casa e dicci che ti sei gia' sposata se devi. Non ci coinvolgere piu'....


----------



## oscuro (19 Marzo 2015)

*Tessa*



Tessa ha detto:


> Ho letto velocemente e con stupore quoto jb su tutta la questione genitoriale.


Ecco perchè quoti jb....leggi troppo veloce...:carneval::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## zadig (19 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non è stuzzicare, brutto coglione. E' che l'ipotesi che mia figlia diventi una debosciata che apre la gambe a chiunque DETTA DA UNA CHE CAZZO SI PROSTITUIREBBE GRATIS SENZA VEDERCI NULLA DI STRANO (...) E' GROTTESCA A DIRE POCO. Non è che la stuzzico, hai capito o no?


:rotfl::rotfl:
Però... la domanda sorge spontanea: chi te lo fa fare di cazziarla (va bene?) ogni volta che scrive?
Lo fai perchè ci tieni a lei, ovvero le vuoi bene.

Adoro quando ti incazzi.


----------



## zadig (19 Marzo 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Dopo la separazione i miei mi dissero, il prossimo vogliamo conoscerlo a matrimonio avvenuto. Tora a casa e dicci che ti sei gia' sposata se devi. Non ci coinvolgere piu'....


piccolo ot, che però ot non è mai: come sei messa a carrozzeria?


----------



## oscuro (19 Marzo 2015)

*Ma*



zadig ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> Però... la domanda sorge spontanea: chi te lo fa fare di cazziarla (va bene?) ogni volta che scrive?
> Lo fai perchè ci tieni a lei, ovvero le vuoi bene.
> 
> Adoro quando ti incazzi.


Ma prostituirsi gratis poi....non è prostituirsi....:rotfl: è trombrare.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Marzo 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> Però... la domanda sorge spontanea: chi te lo fa fare di cazziarla (va bene?) ogni volta che scrive?
> Lo fai perchè ci tieni a lei, ovvero le vuoi bene.
> 
> Adoro quando ti incazzi.


Ma non ogni volta che scrive. Lei s'è inserita alla cazzo di cane, cosa posso farci se me la ritrovo in mezzo agli occhi con l'ennesima cazzata? Non è che lo corro dietro.


----------



## Tessa (19 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco perchè quoti jb....leggi troppo veloce...:carneval::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Hihihihi
Oscuro hai straragione anche tu, ma ti accanisci con la povera madre, che non ha fatto niente...noi non sappiamo cosa dica alla figlia che tanto non ascolta niente e nessuno. Procede calpestando tutti come un carro armato.


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma prostituirsi gratis poi....non è prostituirsi....:rotfl: è trombrare.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Con chiunque. Facendoti pubblicità sui siti di escort.


----------



## zadig (19 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma prostituirsi gratis poi....non è prostituirsi....:rotfl: è trombrare.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


esatto! :up:


----------



## oscuro (19 Marzo 2015)

*Si*



Tessa ha detto:


> Hihihihi
> Oscuro hai straragione anche tu, ma ti accanisci con la povera madre, che non ha fatto niente...noi non sappiamo cosa dica alla figlia che tanto non ascolta niente e nessuno. Procede calpestando tutti come un carro armato.


Diciamo che non mi meraviglierei se la madre fosse simile alla figlia....


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Marzo 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> esatto! :up:


Ma esatto che, è una cazzata. Su. E' trombare clienti senza farti pagare per non si sa bene quale cazzo di motivazione da tarata nel cervello. Senti: t'ho già scritto, cazzo, vai a Londra a parlarci di cuccioli, no? Poi magari non fa pagare manco te.


----------



## zadig (19 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Con chiunque. Facendoti pubblicità sui siti di escort.


e caciottina ha detto questo?


----------



## zadig (19 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma esatto che, è una cazzata. Su. E' trombare clienti senza farti pagare per non si sa bene quale cazzo di motivazione da tarata nel cervello. Senti: t'ho già scritto, cazzo, vai a Londra a parlarci di cuccioli, no? Poi magari non fa pagare manco te.


dai, non fare il gelosone...


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Marzo 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> e caciottina ha detto questo?


Eh sì. Era proprio "prostuirsi gratis". Clienti e tutto. Però gratis. Come servizio sociale.


----------



## zadig (19 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh sì. Era proprio "prostuirsi gratis". Clienti e tutto. Però gratis. Come servizio sociale.




ci crederò se sarà lei a dirmelo.

Non so se è ancora fidanzata ma, se lo è ed al suo uomo va bene sono cazzi loro.
Se invece non è più fidanzata, allora è libera di trombare chi vuole.


----------



## Nicka (19 Marzo 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Hihihihi
> Oscuro hai straragione anche tu, ma ti accanisci con la povera madre, che non ha fatto niente...noi non sappiamo cosa dica alla figlia che tanto non ascolta niente e nessuno. Procede calpestando tutti come un carro armato.


Anche io non sono d'accordo sul fatto che sta donna ha fatto chissà quale sbaglio e abbia chissà quale responsabilità.
Del resto, pur se è veramente sciroccata e pare una quindicenne sul serio, dovrebbe comunque avere 30 anni...e ad un certo punto sono anche cazzi suoi quello che fa nella vita o meno.
I genitori hanno il diritto di sapere quello che fa dato che sta in casa con loro e dato che la stavano aiutando con la casa e il matrimonio...e non è questione di ricatto, è questione di rispetto.
Ora, scherzi a parte, i miei mi avrebbero fatto il culo a strisce sul serio. E avrebbero anche una porca ragione. Età o non età non importa, qui ci sono le basilari regole di buona educazione, di rispetto e di comportamento con le persone che si hanno vicino.
Vero è che la sciroccata ci parla solo del dottorino tutto fuoco, ma del fidanzato il nulla, degli amici il nulla, dei genitori il nulla...quindi è ovvio che non sappiamo cosa stia realmente succedendo.
A me sembra di leggere una che è veramente uscita dalle scuole medie e si sta inventando la storiella nel cervello.
Fermo restando che io penso sia un uomo...sicchè...


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Marzo 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> ci crederò se sarà lei a dirmelo.
> 
> Non so se è ancora fidanzata ma, se lo è ed al suo uomo va bene sono cazzi loro.
> Se invece non è più fidanzata, allora è libera di trombare chi vuole.


Non saprei ritrovarti il thread, ma più di un utente qui sopra potrebbe essermi testimone. E naturalmente il discorso lo faceva ipotizzando che fosse single (quella poi dell suo concetto di fedeltà col suo ex è ancora più allucinante). Poi GRAZIE AL CAZZO CHE PUO' TROMBARE CHI VUOLE, mentecatto. Il punto è che si parlava proprio di PROSTUIRSI GRATIS. E dopo pagine e pagine di discussione capì che prostuirsi grati non è prostituirsi, anche se hai i clienti ed il profilo da escort sui siti specializzati. Porca puttana.


----------



## zadig (19 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non saprei ritrovarti il thread, ma più di un utente qui sopra potrebbe essermi testimone. E naturalmente il discorso lo faceva ipotizzando che fosse single (quella poi dell suo concetto di fedeltà col suo ex è ancora più allucinante). Poi GRAZIE AL CAZZO CHE PUO' TROMBARE CHI VUOLE, mentecatto. Il punto è che si parlava proprio di PROSTUIRSI GRATIS. E dopo pagine e pagine di discussione capì che prostuirsi grati non è prostituirsi, anche se hai i clienti ed il profilo da escort sui siti specializzati. Porca puttana.


ma tu quando scrivi usi i tasti o il testosterone? :rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Marzo 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> ma tu quando scrivi usi i tasti o il testosterone? :rotfl:


Uso il cazzo ecco perchè ogni tanto esce il maiuscolo. Vabbè.


----------



## georgemary (19 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> La madre del mio ex-amante sapeva chi ero, mi vedeva spesso a casa, non solo reggeva il gioco, ma le stavo pure troppo simpatica. Ancora oggi mi manda messaggi...:mexican:


e ti sembra normale come cosa? A me no!
E poi ti manda messaggi per dirti cosa, curiosità


----------



## ivanl (19 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Uso il cazzo ecco perchè ogni tanto esce il maiuscolo. Vabbè.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (19 Marzo 2015)

georgemary ha detto:


> e ti sembra normale come cosa? A me no!
> E poi ti manda messaggi per dirti cosa, curiosità


Mi è stata molto vicina (a differenza del figlio proprio perchè avevamo appena chiuso) in un mio momento molto difficile.
E siamo rimaste in contatto.
Mi chiede come va, come sto, si informa insomma. Poi abitiamo a meno di 100 metri capita di incontrarsi spesso.


----------



## georgemary (19 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mi è stata molto vicina (a differenza del figlio proprio perchè avevamo appena chiuso) in un mio momento molto difficile.
> E siamo rimaste in contatto.
> Mi chiede come va, come sto, si informa insomma. Poi abitiamo a meno di 100 metri capita di incontrarsi spesso.


Si, mi ricordo com'è finita, ho letto la tua storia tempo fa e mi dispiace davvero tanto.
Con questo, trovo assurdo che una madre faccia entrare a casa l'amante del figlio.
Penso che una madre potrebbe reggere il gioco se è una cosa che capita una volta, se vede per caso un figlio e capisce che è una sbandata e che comunque è un'avventura di quattro soldi, ma mi ricordo che la tua storia è durata anni, non mi capacito proprio che tu entravi in casa con questa naturalezza.


----------



## spleen (19 Marzo 2015)

georgemary ha detto:


> Si, mi ricordo com'è finita, ho letto la tua storia tempo fa e mi dispiace davvero tanto.
> Con questo, trovo assurdo che una madre faccia entrare a casa l'amante del figlio.
> *Penso che una madre potrebbe reggere il gioco se è una cosa che capita una volta, se vede per caso un figlio e capisce che è una sbandata e che comunque è un'avventura di quattro soldi*, ma mi ricordo che la tua storia è durata anni, non mi capacito proprio che tu entravi in casa con questa naturalezza.


No, un calcio sul sedere.
Se mio figlio o mia figlia fà di queste cazzate, col cavolo che divento suo complice.


----------



## zadig (19 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Uso il cazzo ecco perchè ogni tanto esce il maiuscolo. Vabbè.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

no, quello spesso lo usi per pensare!


----------



## Nicka (19 Marzo 2015)

georgemary ha detto:


> Si, mi ricordo com'è finita, ho letto la tua storia tempo fa e mi dispiace davvero tanto.
> Con questo, trovo assurdo che una madre faccia entrare a casa l'amante del figlio.
> Penso che una madre potrebbe reggere il gioco se è una cosa che capita una volta, se vede per caso un figlio e capisce che è una sbandata e che comunque è un'avventura di quattro soldi, ma mi ricordo che la tua storia è durata anni, non mi capacito proprio che tu entravi in casa con questa naturalezza.


Sì, ma non è che mangiavamo insieme eh...e non è che ci rinchiudevamo in camera a fare zozzerie con la madre nell'altra stanza.
Di solito noi ci vedevamo e lei non c'era. Poi è capitato che ci fosse, ma non ci ha mai beccati in flagrante. Se capitava che uscivamo di sera ci vedevamo comunque fuori ed erano rarità. Ancora più raro che io passassi parte della notte lì. Quando è successo che io andassi a casa sua di sera tardi lei non l'ho incrociata.
Ora...è una donna adulta, sa come vanno certe cose e sono sicura che sapesse, ma non ci comportavamo da amanti/fidanzati davanti a lei. Lui mi ha sempre presentata come sua amica, lei ha capito, ma ad un certo punto si è fatta i fatti suoi. Di quello che hanno parlato eventualmente io non lo so.


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Marzo 2015)

lunaiena ha detto:


> anche per me ...
> le dobbiamo in quanti sono i nostri genitori ed e lo stesso che
> mi aspettero dai miei...
> 
> ...


ho capito Luna ma quando tuo figlio tra 29 anni ti verrà a dire: mamma, mi voglio sposare, mi aiuti a comprare casa che non ho una lira?
E tu: va bene lunetto, ti aiuto, però sentiamo magari prima anche la di lei famiglia se ci danno una mano pure loro.
E vi trovate a cena e ipotizzate quanto dei risparmi o quanto di un debito accollarvi, poi cominciate a girare case, banche, sbloccare soldi bloccati, vendere magari qualcosina... poi un bel dì Lunetto prima ti sparisce per tutta una notte ed è irreperibile, nel frattempo la fidanzata ti chiama e ti chiede se tu sai che è andato tutto a monte, che non si sposano più, che il mutuo che tu hai firmato la mattina in banca non serve più, poi lunetto torna e ti dice che è c'è stata un'eclissi, che lui è caduto nel sole e un altro paio di stronzate, poi ti risparisce per tutto un giorno ed è sempre irreperibile, poi ti torna con delle occhiaie fino alle ginocchia, farfugliando cose senza senso mentre scende da un suv... e dal suv scende pure Giovannona Coscialunga che ti guarda e ti dice: uè, ciao Luna, bella di zio, pigliati 'sta torta che mi è avanzata e la devo buttare...
per te è tutto a posto?


----------



## Nicka (19 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ho capito Luna ma quando tuo figlio tra 29 anni ti verrà a dire: mamma, mi voglio sposare, mi aiuti a comprare casa che non ho una lira?
> E tu: va bene lunetto, ti aiuto, però sentiamo magari prima anche la di lei famiglia se ci danno una mano pure loro.
> E vi trovate a cena e ipotizzate quanto dei risparmi o quanto di un debito accollarvi, poi cominciate a girare case, banche, sbloccare soldi bloccati, vendere magari qualcosina... poi un bel dì Lunetto prima ti sparisce per tutta una notte ed è irreperibile, nel frattempo la fidanzata ti chiama e ti chiede se tu sai che è andato tutto a monte, che non si sposano più, che il mutuo che tu hai firmato la mattina in banca non serve più, poi lunetto torna e ti dice che è c'è stata un'eclissi, che lui è caduto nel sole e un altro paio di stronzate, poi ti risparisce per tutto un giorno ed è sempre irreperibile, poi ti torna con delle occhiaie fino alle ginocchia, farfugliando cose senza senso mentre scende da un suv... e dal suv scende pure Giovannona Coscialunga che ti guarda e ti dice: uè, ciao Luna, bella di zio, pigliati 'sta torta che mi è avanzata e la devo buttare...
> per te è tutto a posto?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## zadig (19 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ho capito Luna ma quando tuo figlio tra 29 anni ti verrà a dire: mamma, mi voglio sposare, mi aiuti a comprare casa che non ho una lira?
> E tu: va bene lunetto, ti aiuto, però sentiamo magari prima anche la di lei famiglia se ci danno una mano pure loro.
> E vi trovate a cena e ipotizzate quanto dei risparmi o quanto di un debito accollarvi, poi cominciate a girare case, banche, sbloccare soldi bloccati, vendere magari qualcosina... poi un bel dì Lunetto prima ti sparisce per tutta una notte ed è irreperibile, nel frattempo la fidanzata ti chiama e ti chiede se tu sai che è andato tutto a monte, che non si sposano più, che il mutuo che tu hai firmato la mattina in banca non serve più, poi lunetto torna e ti dice che è c'è stata un'eclissi, che lui è caduto nel sole e un altro paio di stronzate, poi ti risparisce per tutto un giorno ed è sempre irreperibile, poi ti torna con delle occhiaie fino alle ginocchia, farfugliando cose senza senso mentre scende da un suv... e dal suv scende pure Giovannona Coscialunga che ti guarda e ti dice: uè, ciao Luna, bella di zio, pigliati 'sta torta che mi è avanzata e la devo buttare...
> per te è tutto a posto?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eratò (19 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ho capito Luna ma quando tuo figlio tra 29 anni ti verrà a dire: mamma, mi voglio sposare, mi aiuti a comprare casa che non ho una lira?
> E tu: va bene lunetto, ti aiuto, però sentiamo magari prima anche la di lei famiglia se ci danno una mano pure loro.
> E vi trovate a cena e ipotizzate quanto dei risparmi o quanto di un debito accollarvi, poi cominciate a girare case, banche, sbloccare soldi bloccati, vendere magari qualcosina... poi un bel dì Lunetto prima ti sparisce per tutta una notte ed è irreperibile, nel frattempo la fidanzata ti chiama e ti chiede se tu sai che è andato tutto a monte, che non si sposano più, che il mutuo che tu hai firmato la mattina in banca non serve più, poi lunetto torna e ti dice che è c'è stata un'eclissi, che lui è caduto nel sole e un altro paio di stronzate, poi ti risparisce per tutto un giorno ed è sempre irreperibile, poi ti torna con delle occhiaie fino alle ginocchia, farfugliando cose senza senso mentre scende da un suv... e dal suv scende pure Giovannona Coscialunga che ti guarda e ti dice: uè, ciao Luna, bella di zio, pigliati 'sta torta che mi è avanzata e la devo buttare...
> per te è tutto a posto?


Madonna. ...io minimo minimo lo pigliassi a schiaffoni....così d'impulso.


----------



## Simy (19 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma simy se ancora innamorata?un'altra volta?:rotfl:





zadig ha detto:


> ah non saprei... quasi quasi stasera la chiamo!
> Ma tanto a me non dice niente... invece con la mia compagna vedo che parlano fitto fitto, sotto voce...





oscuro ha detto:


> Figurati.....





zadig ha detto:


> è comunque divertente provocarla con porcate esagerate... però non s'incazza, se la ride la fetente!


minchia se siete tremendi.

cmq non sono innamorata. sto attraversando un periodo di merda, ho problemi al lavoro e mia mamma ha dei problemini di salute. non ho molto tempo per il forum... 
ma vi penso e vi voglio bene


----------



## Dejaneera (19 Marzo 2015)

*Il mio fidanzato...*



oscuro ha detto:


> Diciamo che non mi meraviglierei se la madre fosse simile alla figlia....


Ancora complimenti, bella faccia tosta.



Nicka ha detto:


> Anche io non sono d'accordo sul fatto che sta donna ha fatto chissà quale sbaglio e abbia chissà quale responsabilità.
> Del resto, pur se è veramente sciroccata e pare una quindicenne sul serio, dovrebbe comunque avere 30 anni...e ad un certo punto sono anche cazzi suoi quello che fa nella vita o meno.
> I genitori hanno il diritto di sapere quello che fa dato che sta in casa con loro e dato che la stavano aiutando con la casa e il matrimonio...e non è questione di ricatto, è questione di rispetto.
> Ora, scherzi a parte, i miei mi avrebbero fatto il culo a strisce sul serio. E avrebbero anche una porca ragione. Età o non età non importa, qui ci sono le basilari regole di buona educazione, di rispetto e di comportamento con le persone che si hanno vicino.
> ...


Magari fossi un uomo e pensassi a fare sesso e basta. Purtroppo provo più di qualcosa per lui, altrimenti non sarei sempre in fibrillazione.
Perchè dovrei parlare dei miei amici e dei miei genitori, cosa c'entrano loro? Non voglio stare a disquisire sulla vita e sulle opinioni delle persone a me care, ci tengo più di quanto non possiate immaginare.



georgemary ha detto:


> Si, mi ricordo com'è finita, ho letto la tua storia tempo fa e mi dispiace davvero tanto.
> Con questo, trovo assurdo che una madre faccia entrare a casa l'amante del figlio.
> Penso che una madre potrebbe reggere il gioco se è una cosa che capita una volta, se vede per caso un figlio e capisce che è una sbandata e che comunque è un'avventura di quattro soldi, ma mi ricordo che la tua storia è durata anni, non mi capacito proprio che tu entravi in casa con questa naturalezza.


E poi si critica me...

Cmq prima il mio fidanzato si è presentato all'uscita del lavoro (avvertendomi prima) per parlare. Pensavo volesse che io gli raccontassi tutta la storia, ma invece mi chiedeva solo "Chi è?". Mi ha detto che anche lui ha pensato una volta di tradirmi, ma non lo ha mai fatto, e che per lui sono la cosa più importante sulla faccia della terra. Mi ha chiesto se fossi andata a letto con qualcuno e gli ho detto che c'è stato solo un fugace bacio e che questa persona è molto interessante ma nulla di più. Lui mi ha perdonata e mi ha chiesto di ricominciare. Io gli ho detto di no e che sarei voluta restare per un periodo da sola, per riflettere sulla mia vita. Lui ha insistito e poi ha fatto di tutto, anche piangere in un tavolino di un bar, dicendo che si sarebbe impegnato a riconquistarmi ad ogni costo. Ci siamo lasciati così e lui mi ha detto che mi avrebbe chiamata stanotte. Sono tornata a casa in lacrime. 
Nel mentre una mia amica, a cui lunedì ho detto tutto ma non chi fosse il mio amante, ci ha messo poco a controllare le mie nuove amicizie su fb e a fare 2 + 2. Mi ha detto di troncare subito perchè quello lì mi avrebbe fatta soffrire e basta e che non era il tipo adatto a me. Manco lo conosce. Sembra che TUTTI vogliano che questa storia finisca per il mio bene.

Nel mentre lui cosa fa? Il sensitivo, santone o cos'altro. Mi legge nel pensiero a distanza, comanda i miei movimenti e le mie emozioni, come se avessi con me una telecamera con cui mi spia.
Mi ha scritto: "Wild lady, immagino che tu stia vivendo una giornata in saliscendi, io invece ricordandomi di martedì sono sulle montagne russe". L'ho chiamato, stavo tornando a casa e piangevo per aver parlato con il mio fidanzato, gli ho detto che avrei avuto bisogno di un suo abbraccio... e lui "C'è un bellissimo film, l'Ultimo Lupo, vuoi vederlo con me? Se non vuoi che io mi comporti da lupo possiamo comunque vedere quello"

Secondo voi uno che mi vuole portare a letto e basta mi porterebbe al cinema?
Se per voi la risposta è sì, ci andrò a maggior ragione.


----------



## Homer (19 Marzo 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> minchia se siete tremendi.
> 
> cmq non sono innamorata. sto attraversando un periodo di merda, ho problemi al lavoro e mia mamma ha dei problemini di salute. non ho molto tempo per il forum...
> *ma vi penso e vi voglio bene*



Per loro l'importante è questo....:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (19 Marzo 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Per loro l'importante è questo....:rotfl:



e poi hanno il mio numero di telefono... possono pure chiamare eh


----------



## Homer (19 Marzo 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> e poi hanno il mio numero di telefono... possono pure chiamare eh



Cazzo, allora chiamatela......pezzenti, tutto per risparmiare su una telefonata


----------



## Dalida (19 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Nel mentre lui cosa fa? Il sensitivo, santone o cos'altro. Mi legge nel pensiero a distanza, comanda i miei movimenti e le mie emozioni, come se avessi con me una telecamera con cui mi spia.
> Mi ha scritto: "*Wild lady*, immagino che tu stia vivendo una giornata in saliscendi, io invece ricordandomi di martedì sono sulle montagne russe". L'ho chiamato, stavo tornando a casa e piangevo per aver parlato con il mio fidanzato, gli ho detto che avrei avuto bisogno di un suo abbraccio... e lui "C'è un bellissimo film, l'Ultimo Lupo, vuoi vederlo con me? *Se non vuoi che io mi comporti da lupo possiamo comunque vedere quello*"
> 
> Secondo voi uno che mi vuole portare a letto e basta mi porterebbe al cinema?
> Se per voi la risposta è sì, ci andrò a maggior ragione.


addio alla vita.


----------



## Nicka (19 Marzo 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> addio alla vita.


Mi precedi cara Dalida...


----------



## Simy (19 Marzo 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Cazzo, allora chiamatela......pezzenti, tutto per risparmiare su una telefonata



no, tutto per fare un po' di casino qui


----------



## Dalida (19 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mi precedi cara Dalida...


wild lady.
se non vuoi che mi comporti da lupo.

a me sto dottore mi pare un coglione e lei se ne va in brodo di giuggiole.
vabbé che è falso, ma pure come storia altro che sfumature.
ho letto trame più sensate e intelligenti nei fotoromanzi di grand hotel.


----------



## Nicka (19 Marzo 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> wild lady.
> se non vuoi che mi comporti da lupo.
> 
> a me sto dottore mi pare un coglione e lei se ne va in brodo di giuggiole.
> ...


Guarda, fosse anche vero, se basta un coglione simile per farla cadere in brodo di giuggiole allora si spiega la profondità e l'intelligenza del personaggio.
E con ciò ho detto tutto.
Minchia mi sono pure stancata di commentarlo/a. E' una noia mortale.

Wild lady. Uccidetemi.


----------



## ivanl (19 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Wild lady. Uccidetemi.


Muoio con te. Addio, abbandono il 3D


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Marzo 2015)

Ebbasta.


----------



## Caciottina (19 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Guarda, fosse anche vero, se basta un coglione simile per farla cadere in brodo di giuggiole allora si spiega la profondità e l'intelligenza del personaggio.
> E con ciò ho detto tutto.
> Minchia mi sono pure stancata di commentarlo/a. E' una noia mortale.
> 
> Wild lady. Uccidetemi.





Dalida ha detto:


> wild lady.
> se non vuoi che mi comporti da lupo.
> 
> a me sto dottore mi pare un coglione e lei se ne va in brodo di giuggiole.
> ...


potete dirlo che state a rosica' perche a voi nessuno vi porta nel sole, a voi nessuno vi fa uscire la tigre leopardosa che e' in voi....anzi magari i vostri medici di famiglia hanno la panciotti e la forfora....
tutta invidia


----------



## Dalida (19 Marzo 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> potete dirlo che state a rosica' perche a voi nessuno vi porta nel sole, a voi nessuno vi fa uscire la tigre leopardosa che e' in voi....*anzi magari i vostri medici di famiglia hanno la panciotti e la forfora*....
> tutta invidia


ah quello sì.
il mio è un cesso.


----------



## Nicka (19 Marzo 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> potete dirlo che state a rosica' perche a voi nessuno vi porta nel sole, a voi nessuno vi fa uscire la tigre leopardosa che e' in voi....anzi magari i vostri medici di famiglia hanno la panciotti e la forfora....
> tutta invidia


Io ho la doc donna...
E comunque sì...rosico da morì! Mai nessuno m'ha fatto uscire niente, mai nessuno m'ha infuocata! Anzi, ti dirò di più...
Ma tu hai mai avuto un orgasmo? Io no...ma com'è? Cos'è? Ma io sento quelle che hanno orgasmi multipli...ma dai...sono leggende metropolitane!!
La mia invidia mi scavalca in maniera inquietante, arriva prima lei di me!
Aiutatemi, io soffro, ho la bile al posto del sangue...


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Marzo 2015)

Se volete vi do fuoco io.


----------



## Nicka (19 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Se volete vi do fuoco io.


No no...con te solo nerbate di cazzo, ormai c'ho quell'immagine nel cervello!


----------



## Dalida (19 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Se volete vi do fuoco io.


mica sei medico.
solo piromane.


----------



## Dejaneera (19 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Guarda, fosse anche vero, se basta un coglione simile per farla cadere in brodo di giuggiole allora si spiega la profondità e l'intelligenza del personaggio.
> E con ciò ho detto tutto.
> Minchia mi sono pure stancata di commentarlo/a. E' una noia mortale.
> 
> Wild lady. Uccidetemi.


Lui parla così per gioco, per scherzo. Abbiamo parlato di cose molto più serie ed importanti, ma lui è un giocherellone...

Ti assicuro di una cosa... non è una noia mortale


----------



## Nicka (19 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Lui parla così per gioco, per scherzo. Abbiamo parlato di cose molto più serie ed importanti, ma lui è un giocherellone...
> 
> Ti assicuro di una cosa... non è una noia mortale


Ma se avete chiavato già mille volte, ma di che vuoi parlare?
Tu sei di una noia mortale. Lui è un povero imbecille.


----------



## Caciottina (19 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Lui parla così per gioco, per scherzo. Abbiamo parlato di cose molto più serie ed importanti, ma lui è un giocherellone...
> 
> Ti assicuro di una cosa... non è una noia mortale


lo sai che mi sembra? vera o falsa che tu sia.
che tu stia cercando di convincere te stessa convincendo noi che e' tutto meraviglioso, ma non lo e'.....
farewell


----------



## Dalida (19 Marzo 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> lo sai che mi sembra? vera o falsa che tu sia.
> che tu stia cercando di convincere te stessa convincendo noi che e' tutto meraviglioso, ma non lo e'.....
> farewell


nella sua testa probabilmente è tutto meraviglioso.
vediamo dove andrà a parare nella prossima puntata.
ci vorrebbe uno sneak peek per capire se vogliamo continuare a seguire, però!


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Marzo 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> mica sei medico.
> solo piromane.


Piromane? Macchè lo farei solo per voi.


----------



## zadig (19 Marzo 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> minchia se siete tremendi.
> 
> cmq non sono innamorata. sto attraversando un periodo di merda, ho problemi al lavoro e mia mamma ha dei problemini di salute. non ho molto tempo per il forum...
> ma vi penso e vi voglio bene


vabbè, ti chiamo stasera anche se non ci sono notizie piccanti.


----------



## Dejaneera (19 Marzo 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> lo sai che mi sembra? vera o falsa che tu sia.
> che tu stia cercando di convincere te stessa convincendo noi che e' tutto meraviglioso, ma non lo e'.....
> farewell


Questo è vero, non è tutto oro quel che luccica. Lui mi fa sentire sospesa nel vuoto, non di certo la sicurezza di essere amata.

Non è per nulla facile ciò che vivo, rido e piango allo stesso momento.


----------



## Dalida (19 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Piromane? Macchè lo farei solo per voi.


no, io declino.


----------



## Caciottina (19 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Questo è vero, non è tutto oro quel che luccica. *Lui mi fa sentire sospesa nel vuoto*, non di certo la sicurezza di essere amata.
> 
> Non è per nulla facile ciò che vivo, rido e piango allo stesso momento.


e va bene, solo cadendo nel burrone facendoti male capirai che gran cazzata stai facendo. da quanto stavi col tuo ex?


----------



## zadig (19 Marzo 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Per loro l'importante è questo....:rotfl:


no, l'importante è dire porcate a simy!


----------



## free (19 Marzo 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Bella stronza la madre del tuo ex amante...e poi ci chiediamo perche certi uomini arrivano a non avere rispetto per niente e nessuno.Non dico diseredarlo ma almeno a dirgli "senti bello fai quel cazzo che vuoi ma a casa non portarmele né l'una né  l'altra".Capito bene?".Ecchecazzo....


quoto

mi ricordo il cazziatone che mi ha fatto mia madre quando incautamente le ho chiesto di dire che una mia amica aveva dormito a casa nostra, nel caso in cui telefonassero i suoi
non ha voluto reggerle il gioco, e aveva ragionissima


----------



## zadig (19 Marzo 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Cazzo, allora chiamatela......pezzenti, tutto per risparmiare su una telefonata


videochiamata mentre fa la doccia...


----------



## zadig (19 Marzo 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> potete dirlo che state a rosica' perche a voi nessuno vi porta nel sole, a voi nessuno vi fa uscire la tigre leopardosa che e' in voi....anzi magari i vostri medici di famiglia hanno la panciotti e la forfora....
> tutta invidia


io ho un medico donna... mi ha visitato nelle parti basse ma non ha trovato niente... 

Oh, BJ dice che vuoi fare la escort gratis: è vero?


----------



## Caciottina (19 Marzo 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> no, io declino.


prendo io ilo tuo posto, anzi ci gode pure di piu a dare fuoco a me


----------



## Caciottina (19 Marzo 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> io ho un medico donna... mi ha visitato nelle parti basse ma non ha trovato niente...
> 
> Oh, BJ dice che vuoi fare la escort gratis: è vero?


non era proprio cosi, ho detto che se fossi stat piu giovane, single , senza grandi progetti in testa in quel momento sicuramente avrei fatto la escort nel tempo libero, gratis, (continuando a fare il mio lavoro),
ma dicono sia promiscuita


----------



## zadig (19 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> rido e piango allo stesso momento.


si era capito che sei matta!
E pure troia, se penso al fantomatico fidanzato al quale racconti balle, vigliaccamente.


----------



## Caciottina (19 Marzo 2015)

free ha detto:


> quoto
> 
> mi ricordo il cazziatone che mi ha fatto mia madre quando incautamente le ho chiesto di dire che una mia amica aveva dormito a casa nostra, nel caso in cui telefonassero i suoi
> non ha voluto reggerle il gioco, e aveva ragionissima


nemmeno la mia di madre l ha mai fatto, glielo chiesi solo una volta. pero io per es. non le ho mai fatte ste cose, cioe' dire che ero da una parte invece ero da un altra.


----------



## Caciottina (19 Marzo 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> io ho un medico donna... *mi ha visitato nelle parti basse ma non ha trovato niente*...
> 
> Oh, BJ dice che vuoi fare la escort gratis: è vero?


ma questa e' colpa della tua vongola verace direi, piu che nostrana


----------



## zadig (19 Marzo 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> non era proprio cosi, ho detto che se fossi stat piu giovane, single , senza grandi progetti in testa in quel momento sicuramente avrei fatto la escort nel tempo libero, gratis, (continuando a fare il mio lavoro),
> ma dicono sia promiscuita


ah, ecco.
Insomma BJ ha ingigantito, tanto per romperti il cazzo.
Ora è certo: ti vuole bene, ma è un cucciolone timido e non vuole ammetterlo...


----------



## zadig (19 Marzo 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> ma questa e' colpa della tua vongola verace direi, piu che nostrana


no, è colpa di madre natura...


----------



## Caciottina (19 Marzo 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> ah, ecco.
> Insomma BJ ha ingigantito, tanto per romperti il cazzo.
> Ora è certo: ti vuole bene, ma è un cucciolone timido e non vuole ammetterlo...


ci sono abituata alle sue esagerazioni ..
puo anche non ammetterlo, la verita la sappiano noi (io e te )


----------



## free (19 Marzo 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> nemmeno la mia di madre l ha mai fatto, glielo chiesi solo una volta. pero io per es. non le ho mai fatte ste cose, cioe'* dire che ero da una parte invece ero da un altra.*



io sì, ma per me, nel senso che a volte raccontavo balle ai miei

invece in quel caso mia madre mi disse che a fronte di una telefonata di genitori altrui, magari preoccupati che fosse successo qualcosa alla loro figlia, MAI avrebbe raccontato una balla


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Marzo 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> ah, ecco.
> Insomma BJ ha ingigantito, tanto per romperti il cazzo.
> Ora è certo: ti vuole bene, ma è un cucciolone timido e non vuole ammetterlo...


...

Ma che ho ingigantito, le patate. Ingigantito. Porca puttana che cazzo di stronzo.


----------



## Dalida (19 Marzo 2015)

free ha detto:


> *io sì, ma per me, nel senso che a volte raccontavo balle ai miei
> *
> invece in quel caso mia madre mi disse che a fronte di una telefonata di genitori altrui, magari preoccupati che fosse successo qualcosa alla loro figlia, MAI avrebbe raccontato una balla


io pure. 

mi stupisce che qualcuno possa coinvolgere i genitori in cose del genere, a me non salterebbe mai in mente. inoltre i miei sono sempre super indaffarati, credo che anche se mi venisse un'idea simile mi sfanculerebbero.


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Marzo 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> ci sono abituata alle sue esagerazioni ..
> puo anche non ammetterlo, la verita la sappiano noi (io e te )


Ma non ho esagerato per nulla, dai. Tu dicesti proprio quello che ho scritto. Oh cazzo. Ed infatti che faresti la puttana gratis se fossi single l'ha scritto anche adesso, solo che adesso hai un po' corretto il tiro. Che poi la cosa del "se fossi più giovane" detto da una che ha appena ventisette anni è un'altra cazzo di cretineria de guinness.


----------



## Eratò (19 Marzo 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> ah, ecco.
> Insomma BJ ha ingigantito, tanto per romperti il cazzo.
> Ora è certo: ti vuole bene, ma è un *cucciolone* timido e non vuole ammetterlo...


...si.Un Rottweiler


----------



## Caciottina (19 Marzo 2015)

free ha detto:


> io sì, ma per me, nel senso che a volte raccontavo balle ai miei
> 
> invece in quel caso mia madre mi disse che a fronte di una telefonata di genitori altrui, magari preoccupati che fosse successo qualcosa alla loro figlia, MAI avrebbe raccontato una balla


no infatti, sarebbe stato sbagliato, ha fatto bene pure a cazziarti.
io non sono mai riuscita, nemmeno per me


----------



## free (19 Marzo 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> io pure.
> 
> *mi stupisce che qualcuno possa coinvolgere i genitori in cose del genere,* a me non salterebbe mai in mente. inoltre i miei sono sempre super indaffarati, credo che anche se mi venisse un'idea simile mi sfanculerebbero.



io, ero piccola, al liceo, e ci era venuta codesta brillante idea
poi mai più, ho capito bene il concetto!


----------



## Simy (19 Marzo 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> vabbè, ti chiamo stasera anche se non ci sono notizie piccanti.


:up:




zadig ha detto:


> no, l'importante è dire porcate a simy!


loro mica lo sanno che soprannome mi hai dato


----------



## zadig (19 Marzo 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> ci sono abituata alle sue esagerazioni ..
> puo anche non ammetterlo, la verita la sappiano noi (io e te )


dai, facciamo finta di nulla che sennò diventa tutto rosso e fa lo sborone, come in questo post:



Joey Blow ha detto:


> ...
> 
> Ma che ho ingigantito, le patate. Ingigantito. Porca puttana che cazzo di stronzo.


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Marzo 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> dai, facciamo finta di nulla che sennò diventa tutto rosso e fa lo sborone, come in questo post:


La cosa bella (o triste) di tutta sta faccenda è che tu, capito che la cosa è vera, invece di cazziarla come giustamente dovresti (visto che manco ci credevi che avesse potuto scrivere una scemenza tale), fai ancora lo splendido.


----------



## Simy (19 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> La cosa bella (o triste) di tutta sta faccenda è che tu, capito che la cosa è vera, invece di cazziarla come giustamente dovresti (visto che manco ci credevi che avesse potuto scrivere una scemenza tale), fai ancora lo splendido.


ma perchè che ha fatto?


----------



## Homer (19 Marzo 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> no, l'importante è dire porcate a simy!



Senti, mi dai in mp il suo numero di cell?? Ti giro qualche altra foto del viaggio :carneval::carneval:


----------



## Dalida (19 Marzo 2015)

free ha detto:


> io, ero piccola, al liceo, e ci era venuta codesta brillante idea
> poi mai più, ho capito bene il concetto!


tu, esatto. 
te la abbono perché al liceo si fanno delle stracretinate che te prego.
devo dire però che a me non sarebbe venuto in mente nemmeno all'epoca.
suppongo, peraltro, che ci fosse anche una questione di responsabilità ovvia legata al fatto che eravate ragazzine.
parlo di gente maggiorenne.


----------



## Simy (19 Marzo 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Senti, mi dai in mp il suo numero di cell?? Ti giro qualche altra foto del viaggio :carneval::carneval:


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Marzo 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> ma perchè che ha fatto?


Tu faresti la puttana gratis?


----------



## zadig (19 Marzo 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> ...si.Un Rottweiler


mannò, è un labrador tutto puccioso!


----------



## Simy (19 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tu faresti la puttana gratis?



no, ma non farei proprio la puttana


----------



## zadig (19 Marzo 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e senza neanche conoscerti!


----------



## zadig (19 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> La cosa bella (o triste) di tutta sta faccenda è che tu, capito che la cosa è vera, invece di cazziarla come giustamente dovresti (visto che manco ci credevi che avesse potuto scrivere una scemenza tale), fai ancora lo splendido.


no.
La cosa bella (o triste) è che il suo è un discorso ipotetico... che cosa vuoi cazziare?
La capisci la differenza, gelosone?


----------



## zadig (19 Marzo 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Senti, mi dai in mp il suo numero di cell?? Ti giro qualche altra foto del viaggio :carneval::carneval:


certo che sì!


----------



## Simy (19 Marzo 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> certo che sì!


ma tu da che parte stai


----------



## zadig (19 Marzo 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> ma tu da che parte stai


solidarietà maschile!


----------



## Homer (19 Marzo 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> certo che sì!


Grazie dell'invio, ma perchè inizia con 899??


----------



## free (19 Marzo 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> tu, esatto.
> te la abbono perché al liceo si fanno delle stracretinate che te prego.
> devo dire però che a me non sarebbe venuto in mente nemmeno all'epoca.
> suppongo, peraltro, che ci fosse anche una questione di responsabilità ovvia legata al fatto che eravate ragazzine.
> parlo di gente maggiorenne.



sì infatti da maggiorenne i miei hanno cambiato atteggiamento, sono passati all'ARRANGIATI, nel senso buono della parola
mi ricordo che mia madre si lamentava un po' quando tornavo a casa alle 5 della mattina, e io le dicevo: mamma, mettimi un imbuto nella serratura così riesco ad infilare la chiave! però a lei sfuggiva il lato umoristico, che strano


----------



## Simy (19 Marzo 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> solidarietà maschile!


si ma digli pure che non sono come Lamù...


----------



## zadig (19 Marzo 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Grazie dell'invio, ma perchè inizia con 899??


lei dice perchè è personalizzato, dice...


----------



## zadig (19 Marzo 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> si ma digli pure che non sono come Lamù...


lei è piatta...


----------



## Simy (19 Marzo 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Grazie dell'invio, ma perchè inizia con 899??





zadig ha detto:


> lei dice perchè è personalizzato, dice...


:dito:


----------



## Homer (19 Marzo 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> lei è piatta...



non mi formalizzo.....


----------



## georgemary (19 Marzo 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> No, un calcio sul sedere.
> Se mio figlio o mia figlia fà di queste cazzate, col cavolo che divento suo complice.


e ma manco io, dico che potrei al limite giustificare una scappatella, non una storia che dura da anni ed accettare anche in casa l'amante.


----------



## zadig (19 Marzo 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> :dito:


uè, sto piantando le verdurine che poi ti propinerò con nuove ,strabilianti porc.... ehm.. ricette!


----------



## zadig (19 Marzo 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> non mi formalizzo.....


Lamù rispetto a lei è piatta e troppo vestita.
Ho detto tutto.


----------



## Simy (19 Marzo 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> uè, sto piantando le verdurine che poi ti propinerò con nuove ,strabilianti porc.... ehm.. ricette!



passati sti giorni pesanti venite voi a cena da me


----------



## Dalida (19 Marzo 2015)

free ha detto:


> sì infatti da maggiorenne i miei hanno cambiato atteggiamento, sono passati all'ARRANGIATI, nel senso buono della parola
> mi ricordo che mia madre si lamentava un po' quando tornavo a casa alle 5 della mattina, e io le dicevo: mamma, mettimi un imbuto nella serratura così riesco ad infilare la chiave! però a lei sfuggiva il lato umoristico, che strano


io non vivo più con i miei da quando avevo appunto 18 anni, quando tornavo a casa dall'università per le varie feste comandate o per l'estate mi trattenevo molto poco, quindi giorni al massimo ad agosto e tre o quattro nelle altre circostanze.
capitava qualche volta che andassi a ballare e al rientro trovassi mio padre già in piedi :sonar:, proprio verso le 5 del mattino.
tuttavia non mi dicevano proprio nulla, solo sapevo che entro una certa ora dovevo alzarmi comunque ed entro un'altra certa ora si pranzava.


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Marzo 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> no.
> La cosa bella (o triste) è che il suo è un discorso ipotetico... che cosa vuoi cazziare?
> La capisci la differenza, gelosone?


No, è che tu vai appresso a sta cogliona al punto che quando se ne andò alla cazzo di cane per l'ennesima cortoircuito neurale te la prendesti con me tanto ti rodeva. La differenza, IMBECILLE, è che se facesse la metà delle cose che ipotizza sarebbe da buttarla davvero in una stanza imbottita di qualche nosocomio specializzato e gettare la chiave in mare, che tra quello che ipotizza e quello che fa non so effettivamente COSA è peggio. Ma tu parlale pure di cuccioli via pm, poi vieni qui e scrivi a ME che le voglio bene, però.


----------



## Simy (19 Marzo 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> Lamù rispetto a lei è piatta e troppo vestita.
> Ho detto tutto.



non è che tu mi stia dipingendo cosi bene eh... 
minchia, bell'amico...


----------



## zadig (19 Marzo 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> passati sti giorni pesanti venite voi a cena da me


ok, la vendetta ti spetta di diritto!


----------



## Simy (19 Marzo 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> ok, la vendetta ti spetta di diritto!


ma quale vendetta


----------



## zadig (19 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No, è che tu vai appresso a sta cogliona al punto che quando se ne andò alla cazzo di cane per l'ennesima cortoircuito neurale te la prendesti con me tanto ti rodeva. La differenza, IMBECILLE, è che se facesse la metà delle cose che ipotizza sarebbe da buttarla davvero in una stanza imbottita di qualche nosocomio specializzato e gettare la chiave in mare, che tra quello che ipotizza e quello che fa non so effettivamente COSA è peggio. Ma tu parlale pure di cuccioli via pm, poi vieni qui e scrivi a ME che le voglio bene, però.


uuuuh... mi leggi la posta?

Inutile che io ti ripeta che un conto è pensare di fare, un conto è fare.
Mai fatti i processi alle intenzioni, io. Tu sembra che li fai.
Mai pensato che possa scrivere cose anche solo per cazzeggiare o per giocare?
Sei proprio un gelosone... però così vivi male, ti infervori troppo!


----------



## zadig (19 Marzo 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> non è che tu mi stia dipingendo cosi bene eh...
> minchia, bell'amico...


e mica faccio il pittore!


----------



## Simy (19 Marzo 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> e mica faccio il pittore!


visto che so che lavoro fai... te stavo a fa una battutaccia...
bocca mia taci


----------



## zadig (19 Marzo 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> visto che so che lavoro fai... te stavo a fa una battutaccia...
> bocca mia taci


non dire che vendo gli accendini ai semafori, ti prego!
O, almeno, non a quale semaforo!


----------



## Simy (19 Marzo 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> non dire che vendo gli accendini ai semafori, ti prego!
> O, almeno, non a quale semaforo!


muta sono :condom:


----------



## Nicka (19 Marzo 2015)

georgemary ha detto:


> e ma manco io, dico che potrei al limite giustificare una scappatella, non una storia che dura da anni ed accettare anche in casa l'amante.


Ma accettare cosa?
Cosa facevamo? Davanti a lei niente. Del resto lei può pure avere capito, ma nessuno ha mai confermato cosa c'era.
Cosa doveva fare? "Figlio vattene affanculo tu, lei e l'altra!"? Doveva piantare grane a me? E su che base?
E nel caso in cui lo avesse fatto col figlio e il figlio, ragionando con la sua testa, se ne fosse bellamente sbattuto?
Il problema è che come sempre non si prendono in considerazione i rapporti tra persone.
Si va a incasellare tutto nel ruolo: fedifrago, amante, fidanzata, genitore ficcanaso.
Io ero, e sono, una persona. Si sono creati dei rapporti, per di più di amicizia e di frequentazione della casa. Tutto ciò che succedeva succedeva quando eravamo soli, altrimenti stavamo fuori a sbattere il cranio contro il vetro della macchina.
Ognuno ha da pensare a se stesso, un genitore può dare un insegnamento, può dire ciò che reputa giusto e cosa invece sbagliato, ma ad un certo deve lasciare libera scelta e, se possibile, non interferire con ciò che fanno i figli. 
Che per quanto ne so lei può avergli chiesto "ma c'è qualcosa tra di voi?" e lui ha potuto rispondere tranquillamente "no". Che poi ci fosse arrivata perchè era evidente è un altro paio di maniche. Di certo io non sono mai andata a piantare storie da amante disperata e non abbiamo mai fatto discorsi strani, per lei sono sempre stata l'amica di suo figlio, quella che conosce da quando ha 12 anni.


----------



## zadig (19 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma accettare cosa?


accettare...


----------



## zadig (19 Marzo 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> muta sono :condom:


ops.. troppo tardi...
ho già mandato le tue foto desnuda ad Homer...
Sono estremamente dispiaciuto!


----------



## Simy (19 Marzo 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> ops.. troppo tardi...
> ho già mandato le tue foto desnuda ad Homer...
> Sono estremamente dispiaciuto!



:facepalm:


----------



## free (19 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma accettare cosa?
> Cosa facevamo? Davanti a lei niente. Del resto lei può pure avere capito, ma nessuno ha mai confermato cosa c'era.
> Cosa doveva fare? "Figlio vattene affanculo tu, lei e l'altra!"? Doveva piantare grane a me? E su che base?
> E nel caso in cui lo avesse fatto col figlio e il figlio, ragionando con la sua testa, se ne fosse bellamente sbattuto?
> ...



ma prima hai scritto che lei vi reggeva il gioco... pure io sono rimasta colpita da questa cosa


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Marzo 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> uuuuh... mi leggi la posta?
> 
> Inutile che io ti ripeta che un conto è pensare di fare, un conto è fare.
> Mai fatti i processi alle intenzioni, io. Tu sembra che li fai.
> ...


Ma cosa un conto è pensare un conto è fare, coglione. Ma una che ipotizza (...) ste robe e poi si alza e vomita di notte che poi deve telefonare alla mamma (altra fusa di testa) per farsi tranquillizzare, che sette anni appresso ad un coglione patentato anche lui con gli attacchi di panico che non la faceva uscire, che era geloso a morte, che la trattava di merda e che per i primi cinque anni (mi pare) di "relazione" manco la voleva per casa quando lei è rimasta a Londra a vivere PER LUI E SOLO PER LUI, il quale per lei avrebbe potuto metterle tranquillamente le corna purchè glielo dicesse mentre lei fedeltà assoluta fino alla morte, che a sto stronzo ha pagato una escort per fare una roba a tre quando se poco poco le diceva una sua fantasia andava di matto totale, che cazzo non voleva saperne di lasciarlo dopo SETTE anni in cui l'ha trattata di merda a comodo suo, cazzo santo, una imbecille che ogni volta che scrive sono stronzate su stronzate e mo' appresso alla processione arrivi tu, fresco fresco, che un conto è fare, un conto è pensare di fare. Lo sveglione. E meno male, MENO MALE che non fa tutte le cazzate che le dice quella testa ultra vuota che si ritrova. Un conto. Ma vaffanculo dai. Coglione patentato.


----------



## Nicka (19 Marzo 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma prima hai scritto che lei vi reggeva il gioco... pure io sono rimasta colpita da questa cosa


Ma no che non reggeva il gioco, ma che diamine!
Sapeva che usciva con me, questo sì...e si faceva i fatti suoi. Non vuol dire reggere il gioco.
Non è che questo diceva "Ah Mà, sto andando a fottermi Nicka, se chiama Tizia dille che sono sotto la doccia"
Mò non esageriamo!


----------



## zadig (19 Marzo 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> :facepalm:


mi sa che non ha retto a siffatta visione: è sparito!


----------



## free (19 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> La madre del mio ex-amante sapeva chi ero, mi vedeva spesso a casa, non solo reggeva il gioco, ma le stavo pure troppo simpatica. Ancora oggi mi manda messaggi...:mexican:





Nicka ha detto:


> Ma no che non reggeva il gioco, ma che diamine!
> Sapeva che usciva con me, questo sì...e si faceva i fatti suoi. Non vuol dire reggere il gioco.
> Non è che questo diceva "Ah Mà, sto andando a fottermi Nicka, se chiama Tizia dille che sono sotto la doccia"
> Mò non esageriamo!



ok, ma da quello che hai scritto prima avevo capito che lo sapesse, e non solo


----------



## zadig (19 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma cosa un conto è pensare un conto è fare, coglione. Ma una che ipotizza (...) ste robe e poi si alza e vomita di notte che poi deve telefonare alla mamma (altra fusa di testa) per farsi tranquillizzare, che sette anni appresso ad un coglione patentato anche lui con gli attacchi di panico che non la faceva uscire, che era geloso a morte, che la trattava di merda e che per i primi cinque anni (mi pare) di "relazione" manco la voleva per casa quando lei è rimasta a Londra a vivere PER LUI E SOLO PER LUI, il quale per lei avrebbe potuto metterle tranquillamente le corna purchè glielo dicesse mentre lei fedeltà assoluta fino alla morte, che a sto stronzo ha pagato una escort per fare una roba a tre quando se poco poco le diceva una sua fantasia andava di matto totale, che cazzo non voleva saperne di lasciarlo dopo SETTE anni in cui l'ha trattata di merda a comodo suo, cazzo santo, una imbecille che ogni volta che scrive sono stronzate su stronzate e mo' appresso alla processione arrivi tu, fresco fresco, che un conto è fare, un conto è pensare di fare. Lo sveglione. E meno male, MENO MALE che non fa tutte le cazzate che le dice quella testa ultra vuota che si ritrova. Un conto. Ma vaffanculo dai. Coglione patentato.


io non conosco la storia sentimentale di caciottina, ma quello che scrivi tu va sempre scremato perchè ti esalti e poi sbarelli. E pure parecchio.


----------



## spleen (19 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma accettare cosa?
> Cosa facevamo? Davanti a lei niente. Del resto lei può pure avere capito, ma nessuno ha mai confermato cosa c'era.
> Cosa doveva fare? "Figlio vattene affanculo tu, lei e l'altra!"? Doveva piantare grane a me? E su che base?
> E nel caso in cui lo avesse fatto col figlio e il figlio, ragionando con la sua testa, se ne fosse bellamente sbattuto?
> ...


Nicka, io non conosco la tua storia, non sono in grado di esprimere giudizi, dico solo che se io avessi chiesto a uno dei miei genitori di "tenermi il sacco" per una scappatella o per qualche altra cazzata da combinare alla mia fidanzata del tempo che fu, mi avrebbero tirato un calcione sul sedere, perchè i sotterfugi li odiavano. Non se avessi lasciato la mia ragazza prima, mi spiego, quelli sarebbero stati solo affari miei.
Io parimenti odio le fuffe, i miei figli lo sanno e si comportano di conseguenza. Nessuno si puo permettere di tirarmi in mezzo in cose che vanno contro quello che penso sia giusto e farmi diventare complice. Qui l'amore filiale e genitoriale non centra niente, è una questione di rispetto.


----------



## Nicka (19 Marzo 2015)

free ha detto:


> ok, ma da quello che hai scritto prima avevo capito che lo sapesse, e non solo


Credo ragionevolmente che lo sappia. E' andata avanti 6 anni...e lo conoscerà un minimo suo figlio.
Non abbiamo mai affrontato l'argomento, ma mi pare ovvio. Non ci ha mai beccati, questo no.
Se ha discusso per questo con suo figlio non ne ho idea, ma lui ha sempre parlato di me in termini di amica. Poi puoi immaginare tutto quello che vuoi, ma se ti dico che è una mia amica e non ci credi ad un certo punto è affar tuo.


----------



## Nicka (19 Marzo 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Nicka, io non conosco la tua storia, non sono in grado di esprimere giudizi, dico solo che se io avessi chiesto a uno dei miei genitori di "tenermi il sacco" per una scappatella o per qualche altra cazzata da combinare alla mia fidanzata del tempo che fu, mi avrebbero tirato un calcione sul sedere, perchè i sotterfugi li odiavano. Non se avessi lasciato la mia ragazza prima, mi spiego, quelli sarebbero stati solo affari miei.
> Io parimenti odio le fuffe, i miei figli lo sanno e si comportano di conseguenza. Nessuno si puo permettere di tirarmi in mezzo in cose che vanno contro quello che penso sia giusto e farmi diventare complice. Qui l'amore filiale e genitoriale non centra niente, è una questione di rispetto.


Ma nessuno ha mai chiesto a nessuno di regger nessun gioco, ma ci mancherebbe pure! 
Mi sa che mi sono espressa proprio male...


----------



## spleen (19 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma nessuno ha mai chiesto a nessuno di regger nessun gioco, ma ci mancherebbe pure!
> Mi sa che mi sono espressa proprio male...


Tranquilla, ho capito, sapeva solo.


----------



## free (19 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma nessuno ha mai chiesto a nessuno di regger nessun gioco, ma ci mancherebbe pure!
> Mi sa che mi sono espressa proprio male...


secondo me reggere il gioco implica comportarsi in un cero modo, agevolando quantomeno

invece tu dici che probabilmente lei lo sapeva/immaginava e stop, da qui l'equivoco


----------



## Dalida (19 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Credo ragionevolmente che lo sappia. E' andata avanti 6 anni...e lo conoscerà un minimo suo figlio.
> Non abbiamo mai affrontato l'argomento, ma mi pare ovvio. Non ci ha mai beccati, questo no.
> Se ha discusso per questo con suo figlio non ne ho idea, ma lui ha sempre parlato di me in termini di amica. Poi puoi immaginare tutto quello che vuoi, ma se ti dico che è una mia amica e non ci credi ad un certo punto è affar tuo.



nicka, dai, non ti arrabbiare.
dal primo post anche io avevo capito che le fosse vostra complice, magari ti sei espressa velocemente e senza pensarci troppo. capita  me pure.


----------



## Nicka (19 Marzo 2015)

Ok, ho riletto, ho scritto "non solo reggeva il gioco, ma le stavo pure simpatica".
Era riferito al fatto che mi vedesse spesso in casa, non che suo figlio le chiedesse di reggere il gioco con la sua fidanzata. Reggeva il gioco nel senso che si faceva i fatti suoi e non ci ha mai messi alle strette per sapere cosa c'era tra di noi e non ha mai messo eventualmente in difficoltà il figlio.
Quando rientrava in casa ci trovava al massimo in sala ad ascoltare musica o in cucina a bere qualcosa, sapeva che a volte di sera era con me. Ha sicuramente immaginato, ma avrebbe immaginato chiunque, si è semplicemente fatta i fatti suoi. Giusto? Sbagliato? Il figlio era maggiorenne e aveva da decidere della sua vita. 
Mandarmi fuori casa per un sospetto non era esattamente una cortesia. E il figlio in ogni caso avrebbe potuto dirle di farsi gli affari suoi.


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Marzo 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> io non conosco la storia sentimentale di caciottina, ma quello che scrivi tu va sempre scremato perchè ti esalti e poi sbarelli. E pure parecchio.


Sbarello. Tu non sai manco di che cazzo parli, ed io sbarello. Zadig, vaffanculo dai. E una cristo di volta che scende a Roma che tanto non ti fa pagare.


----------



## Nicka (19 Marzo 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> nicka, dai, non ti arrabbiare.
> dal primo post anche io avevo capito che le fosse vostra complice, magari ti sei espressa velocemente e senza pensarci troppo. capita  me pure.


Esattamente.
Ma non mi sono arrabbiata, solo non riuscivo a capire che cavolo avevo detto! 
Mi sono espressa male e velocemente, giusto perchè volevo fare una battuta dicendo che le stavo pure simpatica.


----------



## Vincent Vega (19 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma cosa un conto è pensare un conto è fare, coglione. Ma una che ipotizza (...) ste robe e poi si alza e vomita di notte che poi deve telefonare alla mamma (altra fusa di testa) per farsi tranquillizzare, che sette anni appresso ad un coglione patentato anche lui con gli attacchi di panico che non la faceva uscire, che era geloso a morte, che la trattava di merda e che per i primi cinque anni (mi pare) di "relazione" manco la voleva per casa quando lei è rimasta a Londra a vivere PER LUI E SOLO PER LUI, il quale per lei avrebbe potuto metterle tranquillamente le corna purchè glielo dicesse mentre lei fedeltà assoluta fino alla morte, che a sto stronzo ha pagato una escort per fare una roba a tre quando se poco poco le diceva una sua fantasia andava di matto totale, che cazzo non voleva saperne di lasciarlo dopo SETTE anni in cui l'ha trattata di merda a comodo suo, cazzo santo, una imbecille che ogni volta che scrive sono stronzate su stronzate e mo' appresso alla processione arrivi tu, fresco fresco, che un conto è fare, un conto è pensare di fare. Lo sveglione. E meno male, MENO MALE che non fa tutte le cazzate che le dice quella testa ultra vuota che si ritrova. Un conto. Ma vaffanculo dai. Coglione patentato.


JB, forse sono a corto di vaffanculo, ma so che sei gentile e provvederai.
Non voglio aprire un Simposio sul tema, quindi puoi replicare con un chitemmuort e la finiamo lì.
Solo che reputo davvero fuori luogo che insisti, e reinsisti, e ribadisci, e ripeti, concetti basati su confidenze, anche sensibili, di Caciottina. 
Pure per me il rapporto col suo tipo è un merdaio senza capo né coda. Ma insistere con sta storia della madre...


----------



## georgemary (19 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma accettare cosa?
> Cosa facevamo? Davanti a lei niente. Del resto lei può pure avere capito, ma nessuno ha mai confermato cosa c'era.
> Cosa doveva fare? "Figlio vattene affanculo tu, lei e l'altra!"? Doveva piantare grane a me? E su che base?
> E nel caso in cui lo avesse fatto col figlio e il figlio, ragionando con la sua testa, se ne fosse bellamente sbattuto?
> ...


Da come avevi scritto si intuiva che lei sapesse, ho capito che non avete mai affrontato il discorso diretto, ma sinceramente se io da madre sospettassi che tu sei più di un'amica per mio figlio, gli direi chiaramente che non puoi entrare in casa, che fuori può fare quello che vuole e blabla, ma che io voglio rimanere fuori da una situazione che non approvo, questo dico. Poi può essere che lui abbia negato e che lei credesse che tu fossi solo un'amica, tutto può essere.


----------



## Simy (19 Marzo 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> JB, forse sono a corto di vaffanculo, ma so che sei gentile e provvederai.
> Non voglio aprire un Simposio sul tema, quindi puoi replicare con un chitemmuort e la finiamo lì.
> Solo che reputo davvero fuori luogo che insisti, e reinsisti, e ribadisci, e ripeti, *concetti basati su confidenze,* anche sensibili, di Caciottina.
> Pure per me il rapporto col suo tipo è un merdaio senza capo né coda. Ma insistere con sta storia della madre...


sono tutte cose scritte in chiaro...


----------



## oscuro (19 Marzo 2015)

*Si*



Dejaneera ha detto:


> Ancora complimenti, bella faccia tosta.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Faccia tosta un cazzo.Perchè non hai detto la verita al tuo fidanzato?
Perchè?
Fugace BACIO?vedi che sei una merda codarda?gli hai detto dove lo hai baciato e non era sulle labbra?
Ma in famiglia ti hanno insegnato a dire la verità?ad assumerti le responsabilità delle tue azioni?a non giocare con i sentimenti altrui?
Hai la faccia come er culo a tavola dovresti metterti la carta igienica per pulirti la bocca...


----------



## Vincent Vega (19 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Ancora complimenti, bella faccia tosta.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1) perché gli hai detto "solo un fugace bacio"? scusa, non dico che devi entrare nei dettagli che non hai voluto rivelare neanche ad oscuro (il culo..lo hai dato?), ma visto che non vi sposate, e sto cristiano non rispondi neanche al telefono, gli dicevi addio...quale occasione migliore?
2) "lui mi ha perdonato". grazie al cazzo. Un fugace bacio, e ti ha chiesto scusa lui! digli che sono giorni che fai fatica a sederti, digli che ha trovato uno che ce l'ha grosso il doppio di lui e la cosa ti piace, e vediamo come funziona la scena del perdono...
3) perché hai detto "si ok, chiamami stanotte!"? nuovo gioco erotico? parlare al telefono con lui mentre l'altro ti regala la galloppata del secolo? manco gli risponderai...poi non ti lamentare se questo esce fuori di testa e incendia te, tua mamma ruffiana, la torta della vegliarda, il suv e pure la tua collezione harmony.....si finisce su "quarto grado" per molto meno, di recente...
4) ma da quando un invito al cinema equivale a una dichiarazione d'amore? tu ci prendi per il culo......


----------



## Caciottina (19 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sbarello. Tu non sai manco di che cazzo parli, ed io sbarello. Zadig, vaffanculo dai. E una cristo di volta che scende a Roma che tanto non ti fa pagare.


ti chiederei di farla finita.


----------



## oscuro (19 Marzo 2015)

*Si*



Vincent Vega ha detto:


> 1) perché gli hai detto "solo un fugace bacio"? scusa, non dico che devi entrare nei dettagli che non hai voluto rivelare neanche ad oscuro (il culo..lo hai dato?), ma visto che non vi sposate, e sto cristiano non rispondi neanche al telefono, gli dicevi addio...quale occasione migliore?
> 2) "lui mi ha perdonato". grazie al cazzo. Un fugace bacio, e ti ha chiesto scusa lui! digli che sono giorni che fai fatica a sederti, digli che ha trovato uno che ce l'ha grosso il doppio di lui e la cosa ti piace, e vediamo come funziona la scena del perdono...
> 3) perché hai detto "si ok, chiamami stanotte!"? nuovo gioco erotico? parlare al telefono con lui mentre l'altro ti regala la galloppata del secolo? manco gli risponderai...poi non ti lamentare se questo esce fuori di testa e incendia te, tua mamma ruffiana, la torta della vegliarda, il suv e pure la tua collezione harmony.....si finisce su "quarto grado" per molto meno, di recente...
> 4) ma da quando un invito al cinema equivale a una dichiarazione d'amore? tu ci prendi per il culo......


Secondo me se la incula nel cesso del cinema,con la foto del fidanzato davanti....:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ivanl (19 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Secondo me se la incula nel cesso del cinema,con la foto del fidanzato davanti....:rotfl::rotfl:


Eh, lui è il fuoco. Dopo,  qualcosa dovrà pur bruciarle...


----------



## Caciottina (19 Marzo 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> sono tutte cose scritte in chiaro...


e quindi?
secondo te va bene ripeterle all infinito? probabilmente si


----------



## Vincent Vega (19 Marzo 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> sono tutte cose scritte in chiaro...


e chi dice di no....però se io dicessi in chiaro - che so - che mia figlia ha un handicap, non sarei felice che l'intercalare del mio interlocutore sia del tipo "manco una figlia sana sei stato capace di fare", o "sei disagiato, evidente che tua figlia è così perché ha preso il 50% del tuo dna".

Si attaccano le persone per ciò che fanno. Ci sta. Ma per ciò che "sono", mah...
Lo dico perché per me non è da JB, un utente che ci prende sempre, sia chiaro. Solo che mi sono sembrati post prepotenti. Poi, oh, magari a caciotta sta bene.


----------



## Simy (19 Marzo 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> e chi dice di no....però se io dicessi in chiaro - che so - che mia figlia ha un handicap, non sarei felice che l'intercalare del mio interlocutore sia del tipo "manco una figlia sana sei stato capace di fare", o "sei disagiato, evidente che tua figlia è così perché ha preso il 50% del tuo dna".
> 
> Si attaccano le persone per ciò che fanno. Ci sta. Ma per ciò che "sono", mah...
> Lo dico perché per me non è da JB, un utente che ci prende sempre, sia chiaro. Solo che mi sono sembrati post prepotenti. Poi, oh, magari a caciotta sta bene.


nel senso che non ha spiattellato confidenze... avevo capito intendessi confidenze tra loro due.
poi che esagera non disucuto


----------



## Caciottina (19 Marzo 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> e chi dice di no....però se io dicessi in chiaro - che so - che mia figlia ha un handicap, non sarei felice che l'intercalare del mio interlocutore sia del tipo "manco una figlia sana sei stato capace di fare", o "sei disagiato, evidente che tua figlia è così perché ha preso il 50% del tuo dna".
> 
> Si attaccano le persone per ciò che fanno. Ci sta. Ma per ciò che "sono", mah...
> Lo dico perché per me non è da JB, un utente che ci prende sempre, sia chiaro. Solo che mi sono sembrati post prepotenti. *Poi, oh, magari a caciotta sta bene*.


avoja, che non mi vedi come sguazzo felice tra una svalvolata un cervello ripieno di merda etc etc? ci vivo di ste cose ...


----------



## Simy (19 Marzo 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> e quindi?
> secondo te va bene ripeterle all infinito? probabilmente si


no, ma mi riferivo ad un altra cosa...


----------



## oscuro (19 Marzo 2015)

*No*



Vincent Vega ha detto:


> e chi dice di no....però se io dicessi in chiaro - che so - che mia figlia ha un handicap, non sarei felice che l'intercalare del mio interlocutore sia del tipo "manco una figlia sana sei stato capace di fare", o "sei disagiato, evidente che tua figlia è così perché ha preso il 50% del tuo dna".
> 
> Si attaccano le persone per ciò che fanno. Ci sta. Ma per ciò che "sono", mah...
> Lo dico perché per me non è da JB, un utente che ci prende sempre, sia chiaro. Solo che mi sono sembrati post prepotenti. Poi, oh, magari a caciotta sta bene.



COme ho già precedentemente scritto:a jb riconosco molte qualità, da un persona itelligente e sveglia come lui mi aspetterei un minimo di sensibilità in più,ma è fatto così.


----------



## Vincent Vega (19 Marzo 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> nel senso che non ha spiattellato confidenze... avevo capito intendessi confidenze tra loro due.
> poi che esagera non disucuto





caciottina ha detto:


> avoja, che non mi vedi come sguazzo felice tra una svalvolata un cervello ripieno di merda etc etc? ci vivo di ste cose ...


no, Simy, mi ero spiegato male. Intendevo "confidenze al forum".
E allora, sono certo che non succederà più, Cacio.


----------



## Caciottina (19 Marzo 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> no, Simy, mi ero spiegato male. Intendevo "confidenze al forum".
> E allora, sono certo che non succederà più, Cacio.


nei sei certo?
ma se sono due anni quasi che va avanti cosi...


----------



## Simy (19 Marzo 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> no, Simy, mi ero spiegato male. Intendevo "confidenze al forum".
> E allora, sono certo che non succederà più, Cacio.


ok, avevo interpretato male, ritiro quello che ho detto


----------



## oscuro (19 Marzo 2015)

*Si*



caciottina ha detto:


> nei sei certo?
> ma se sono due anni quasi che va avanti cosi...


Si,è crudo e stronzo,non puoi aspettarti comprensione e sensibilità.


----------



## Caciottina (19 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,è crudo e stronzo,non puoi aspettarti comprensione e sensibilità.


per favore..


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Ancora complimenti, bella faccia tosta.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...
,
...:
GHHGHGHGH...
ehm, scatàr, scatàr.
ok, mi sono ripigliata.
In cosa sarebbe specializzato TheBrain?


----------



## oscuro (19 Marzo 2015)

*Caciotta*



caciottina ha detto:


> per favore..


Per favore che?se uno ès tronzo e stronzo.E jb in quanto a stronzaggine non è secondo a nessuno.Purtroppo.


----------



## oscuro (19 Marzo 2015)

*Sbri*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ...
> ,
> ...:
> GHHGHGHGH...
> ...


Non ti ho mai visto così incazzata,mai,di solito sei più pacata,possibilista,fra un pò farai peggio di oscuro....scommetti?


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Marzo 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> ah quello sì.
> il mio è un cesso.


il mio è un gran bel tronco di pino invece.
Però è normale.


----------



## Vincent Vega (19 Marzo 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> nei sei certo?
> ma se sono due anni quasi che va avanti cosi...


"così" non lo so. Io sono qui da 6 mesi, e la maledizione del dna è la prima volta che la leggo. Che ti si dica (a te, a me, ad altri) che sei una cogliona perché il tuo rapporto è fuori dalla grazia di Dio per come lo conduci, ci sta. E' una cosa che "fai", ce la dici, ognuno reagisce come gli pare. Utilizzare le tue confidenze sulla tua famiglia, o le mie sull'handicap di un genitore o un figlio, è bullismo. E sono certo che non risuccederà.


----------



## oscuro (19 Marzo 2015)

*No*



Vincent Vega ha detto:


> "così" non lo so. Io sono qui da 6 mesi, e la maledizione del dna è la prima volta che la leggo. Che ti si dica (a te, a me, ad altri) che sei una cogliona perché il tuo rapporto è fuori dalla grazia di Dio per come lo conduci, ci sta. E' una cosa che "fai", ce la dici, ognuno reagisce come gli pare. Utilizzare le tue confidenze sulla tua famiglia, o le mie sull'handicap di un genitore o un figlio, è bullismo. E sono certo che non risuccederà.


Risuccederà,perchè jb in questo è un pò na merda.A me sono anni che mi prende per il culo per aver scritto del mio primo amore...:rotfl::rotfl: per le pisciate negli scarpini...:rotfl::rotfl:lui legge quello che scrivi...e appena gli capita l'occasione ti fa una merda.Non ci mette cattiveria è proprio stronzo di suo.


----------



## Caciottina (19 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Risuccederà,perchè jb in questo è un pò na merda.A me sono anni che mi prende per il culo per aver scritto del mio primo amore...:rotfl::rotfl: per le pisciate negli scarpini...:rotfl::rotfl:lui legge quello che scrivi...e appena gli capita l'occasione ti fa una merda.Non ci mette cattiveria è proprio stronzo di suo.


ma che stia bene a te non vuol dire che stia bene a me...ma vabbe...si


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Questo è vero, non è tutto oro quel che luccica. Lui mi fa sentire *sospesa nel vuoto*, non di certo la sicurezza di essere amata.
> 
> Non è per nulla facile ciò che vivo, rido e piango allo stesso momento.


ma mica è lui quello: è la legge di Torricelli.


----------



## oscuro (19 Marzo 2015)

*SI*



caciottina ha detto:


> ma che stia bene a te non vuol dire che stia bene a me...ma vabbe...si


Infatti.A me sta bene perchè le mie sono cazzate,ma capisco che le tue sono cose serie,e jb dovrebbe capire che sbaglia.....!


----------



## Vincent Vega (19 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Risuccederà,perchè jb in questo è un pò na merda.A me sono anni che mi prende per il culo per aver scritto del mio primo amore...:rotfl::rotfl: per le pisciate negli scarpini...:rotfl::rotfl:lui legge quello che scrivi...e appena gli capita l'occasione ti fa una merda.Non ci mette cattiveria è proprio stronzo di suo.


Oscù, JB è stronzo, ma non l'ho mai percepito un bullo ottuso.
Un conto è parlare del tuo primo amore, di Caciotta zerbina, o di me per un altro cazzo che ho fatto.
Sono azioni, e ci sta.
L'"essere": negro, frocio, malato (utilizzo termini fruibili, da stronzo), non si usa per insultare. Neanche se sbrocchi.


----------



## passante (19 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Sembra che tutti vogliate che lui mi scarichi, anche una mia amica (non la sua paziente con cui non ho avuto più contatti!) mi ha detto la stessa cosa.
> 
> Guardate, anche se mi scaricasse, mi verrebbe voglia di raccontarvi che ci frequentiamo ancora, solo per darvi fastidio *ed invidia*.
> 
> Io non mi voglio sposare con nessuno, non ne sono in grado.


ma...? :rotfl::rotfl:

sei un bel tipo, eh?


----------



## oscuro (19 Marzo 2015)

*SI*



Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Oscù, JB è stronzo, ma non l'ho mai percepito un bullo ottuso.
> Un conto è parlare del tuo primo amore, di Caciotta zerbina, o di me per un altro cazzo che ho fatto.
> Sono azioni, e ci sta.
> L'"essere": negro, frocio, malato (utilizzo termini fruibili, da stronzo), non si usa per insultare. Neanche se sbrocchi.


Vincè,jb è uno stronzo e anche un pò una merda.Nel senso che non è bullo,però non capisce che può ferire le persone e che non tutti siamo dotati di determinati filtri.Io capisco che se mando affanculo sbriciolata reagisce in un modo,simy reagisce in un altro,jb non si pone sto problema.Capito?jb manda affanculo tutti,se passa su un ponte e vede uno che sta per buttarsi,non si avvicina di grazia e con calma, capito?gli strilla:che cazzo stai a fa?
E quello:mi butto giù perchè mia moglie ha scopato con un altro!!!!!
Jb:e fai bene disagiato.....,uno che si vuole buttare da un ponte per questo motivo si merita le corna,e secondo me si è fatta pure inculare con il sale.
Capito chi è jb?quello si butta,e jb neanche si affaccia dal ponte,prosegue risalendo in macchina, mettendo un cd di ornella vanoni a tutto volume per non essere disturbato dalle sirene....


----------



## Simy (19 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vincè,jb è uno stronzo e anche un pò una merda.Nel senso che non è bullo,però non capisce che può ferire le persone e che non tutti siamo dotati di determinati filtri.Io capisco che se mando affanculo sbriciolata reagisce in un modo,simy reagisce in un altro,jb non si pone sto problema.Capito?jb manda affanculo tutti,se passa su un ponte e vede uno che sta per buttarsi,non si avvicina di grazia e con calma, capito?gli strilla:che cazzo stai a fa?
> E quello:mi butto giù perchè mia moglie ha scopato con un altro!!!!!
> Jb:e fai bene disagiato.....,uno che si vuole buttare da un ponte per questo motivo si merita le corna,e secondo me si è fatta pure inculare con il sale.
> Capito chi è jb?quello si butta,e jb neanche si affaccia dal ponte,prosegue risalendo in macchina, mettendo un cd di ornella vanoni a tutto volume per non essere disturbato dalle sirene....



esattamente...


----------



## Homer (19 Marzo 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> Lamù rispetto a lei è piatta e troppo vestita.
> Ho detto tutto.



Madooooooo


----------



## oscuro (19 Marzo 2015)

*Si*



Simy ha detto:


> esattamente...


Jb è così.


----------



## Simy (19 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Jb è così.



ma io lo so


----------



## Vincent Vega (19 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vincè,jb è uno stronzo e anche un pò una merda.Nel senso che non è bullo,però non capisce che può ferire le persone e che non tutti siamo dotati di determinati filtri.Io capisco che se mando affanculo sbriciolata reagisce in un modo,simy reagisce in un altro,jb non si pone sto problema.Capito?jb manda affanculo tutti,se passa su un ponte e vede uno che sta per buttarsi,non si avvicina di grazia e con calma, capito?gli strilla:che cazzo stai a fa?
> E quello:mi butto giù perchè mia moglie ha scopato con un altro!!!!!
> Jb:e fai bene disagiato.....,uno che si vuole buttare da un ponte per questo motivo si merita le corna,e secondo me si è fatta pure inculare con il sale.
> Capito chi è jb?quello si butta,e jb neanche si affaccia dal ponte,prosegue risalendo in macchina, mettendo un cd di ornella vanoni a tutto volume per non essere disturbato dalle sirene....


Oscù...condivido tutto. Ma tutto. E nella tua scenetta, JB fa bene a risalire in macchina. Ma parliamo di cose che esulano l'"essere". L'"in sé" delle persone.
Se io ti sfotto perché FAI cose da disagiato, ok. Se io connetto a tutto ciò che fai - e che disapprovo - il tuo ESSERE ("da tua madre non potevi che venir fuori tu", "da te non può che venir fuori un figlio malato"), è prepotenza gratuita. Anche tu vedi la differenza. E anche JB non può non vederla.


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vincè,jb è uno stronzo e anche un pò una merda.Nel senso che non è bullo,però non capisce che può ferire le persone e che non tutti siamo dotati di determinati filtri.Io capisco che se mando affanculo sbriciolata reagisce in un modo,simy reagisce in un altro,jb non si pone sto problema.Capito?jb manda affanculo tutti,se passa su un ponte e vede uno che sta per buttarsi,non si avvicina di grazia e con calma, capito?gli strilla:che cazzo stai a fa?
> E quello:mi butto giù perchè mia moglie ha scopato con un altro!!!!!
> Jb:e fai bene disagiato.....,uno che si vuole buttare da un ponte per questo motivo si merita le corna,e secondo me si è fatta pure inculare con il sale.
> Capito chi è jb?quello si butta,e jb neanche si affaccia dal ponte,prosegue risalendo in macchina, mettendo un cd di ornella vanoni a tutto volume per non essere disturbato dalle sirene....


non è proprio così.
Il fatto è che quando lo vai a contraddire su qualcosa diventa, spesso, cattivo.
Perchè pur di affermare le sue ragioni non si ferma davanti a nulla, perde il senso della misura.
E quindi piscia fuori dal vaso.
Comunque, se ti viene da mandarmi affanculo ogni tanto Oscuro, non ti fare problemi perchè hai la mia autorizzazione. Tu.


----------



## oscuro (19 Marzo 2015)

*Si*



Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Oscù...condivido tutto. Ma tutto. E nella tua scenetta, JB fa bene a risalire in macchina. Ma parliamo di cose che esulano l'"essere". L'"in sé" delle persone.
> Se io ti sfotto perché FAI cose da disagiato, ok. Se io connetto a tutto ciò che fai - e che disapprovo - il tuo ESSERE ("da tua madre non potevi che venir fuori tu", "da te non può che venir fuori un figlio malato"), è prepotenza gratuita. Anche tu vedi la differenza. E anche JB non può non vederla.


Per me è anche peggio di essere prepotenti,significa essere stronzi e neanche poco,quasi cinici.


----------



## oscuro (19 Marzo 2015)

*SI*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non è proprio così.
> Il fatto è che quando lo vai a contraddire su qualcosa diventa, spesso, cattivo.
> Perchè pur di affermare le sue ragioni non si ferma davanti a nulla, perde il senso della misura.
> E quindi piscia fuori dal vaso.
> Comunque, se ti viene da mandarmi affanculo ogni tanto Oscuro, non ti fare problemi perchè hai la mia autorizzazione. Tu.


Io ho usato il termine cinico.Tu cattivo.Vabbè....!resta il fatto che è molto lucido nelle sue disamine.,magari freddo  sembra disumano.Se mi viene da mandarti affanculo stai tranquilla,che ti scrivo in privato....!


----------



## Nicka (19 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io ho usato il termine cinico.Tu cattivo.Vabbè....!resta il fatto che è molto lucido nelle sue disamine.,magari freddo  sembra disumano.Se mi viene da mandarti affanculo stai tranquilla,che ti scrivo in privato....!


Cinismo e cattiveria sono due cose diverse però...


----------



## oscuro (19 Marzo 2015)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> Cinismo e cattiveria sono due cose diverse però...


Si,è cinico nell'essere cattivo?va bene cazzo?:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io ho usato il termine cinico.Tu cattivo.Vabbè....!resta il fatto che è molto lucido nelle sue disamine.,magari freddo sembra disumano.Se mi viene da mandarti affanculo stai tranquilla,che ti scrivo in privato....!


Io ho usato cattivo perchè in quel momento il suo intento è quello di metterti all'angolo con ogni mezzo.
Ma secondo me è una cosa che non fa premeditatamente, gli si chiude la vena ed esagera.
Il cinismo è un'altra cosa: non vai a rinfacciare ad una persona una parte dolorosa della sua vita come fosse una colpa, se sei cinico.
Che poi quella del dna è una stronzata così grossa che non spiego neppure il perchè.


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Marzo 2015)

Che figata, ricomincia l'ennesima replica del processo a JB, che e' cosi' e invece no e' coli'.


----------



## oscuro (19 Marzo 2015)

*SI*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che figata, ricomincia l'ennesima replica del processo a JB, che e' cosi' e invece no e' coli'.


Io nella parte della bruzzone....ma quanto mi attizza quella donna....assomiglia al mio primo amore....


----------



## Tessa (19 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io nella parte della bruzzone....ma quanto mi attizza quella donna....assomiglia al mio primo amore....


Io la amo. 
Perche' e' molto oma.


----------



## oscuro (19 Marzo 2015)

*A*



Tessa ha detto:


> Io la amo.
> Perche' e' molto oma.


A me piace molto.


----------



## Nicka (19 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> A me piace molto.


Bocca mia...


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io nella parte della bruzzone....ma quanto mi attizza quella donna....assomiglia al mio primo amore....


Non ho idea di chi stai parlando.


----------



## oscuro (19 Marzo 2015)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> Bocca mia...


Esprimiti dai...coraggio....


----------



## Nicka (19 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Esprimiti dai...coraggio....


No!


----------



## oscuro (19 Marzo 2015)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non ho idea di chi stai parlando.


Informati,proprio una bella tipa....


----------



## free (19 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> A me piace molto.



ma non ti sembra troppo rifatta (male)?


----------



## oscuro (19 Marzo 2015)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> No!


Non essere timida su...


----------



## oscuro (19 Marzo 2015)

*Si*



free ha detto:


> ma non ti sembra troppo rifatta (male)?


Ma si,però ha quello sguardo,che ho già visto in passato....


----------



## Minerva (19 Marzo 2015)

è una burina con un simpatica cadenza ligure





oscuro ha detto:


> Io nella parte della bruzzone....ma quanto mi attizza quella donna....assomiglia al mio primo amore....


----------



## free (19 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma si,però ha quello sguardo,che ho già visto in passato....



osti ho letto adesso che ha 41 anni, sinceramente pensavo che ne avesse almeno 10 in più


----------



## oscuro (19 Marzo 2015)

*Si*

SI, vabbè mo è burina,se li porta male,....aò me piace,e neanche poco...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Anzi mi attizza,che devo fare?a me non piacciono le bellissime.


----------



## oscuro (19 Marzo 2015)

*Ha*

Ha quello sguardo che.... mi entra dentro,confesserei anche omicidi che non ho fatto per farla contenta...:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (19 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ha quello sguardo che.... mi entra dentro,confesserei anche omicidi che non ho fatto per farla contenta...:rotfl::rotfl:



non è mai contenta, ha sempre un muso lungo...


----------



## Nicka (19 Marzo 2015)

free ha detto:


> non è mai contenta, ha sempre un muso lungo...


Eh per forza!!! Non le hanno mai confessato nulla!!!


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Marzo 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> è una burina con un simpatica cadenza ligure


E pensare che stamattina quando il processo volevi avviarlo tu non ti ha cagata nessuno di striscio. Che vecchia.


----------



## free (19 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Eh per forza!!! Non le hanno mai confessato nulla!!!



giusto, è anche imbranata


----------



## Tessa (19 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> SI, vabbè mo è burina,se li porta male,....aò me piace,e neanche poco...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Anzi mi attizza,che devo fare?a me non piacciono le bellissime.


Sara' rifatta ma avercene. E' che la trovo poco femminile, ti attizza il genere giubbotto di pelle e moto. 
Al di la' di questo io la amo perche' ha un bel piglio deciso, non dice mai cazzate ed in genere ci piglia sempre.


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Informati,proprio una bella tipa....


Mi sono informato.


----------



## sienne (19 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mi sono informato.



Fonte?


----------



## Tessa (19 Marzo 2015)

free ha detto:


> giusto, è anche imbranata


Ma no!
Vuoi mettere con quegli altri criminologi che bazzicano in tv? Venduti.


----------



## Nicka (19 Marzo 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Ma no!
> Vuoi mettere con quegli altri criminologi che bazzicano in tv? Venduti.


Eh ma pure lei...


----------



## Tessa (19 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mi sono informato.


Ti piace.


----------



## Minerva (19 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E pensare che stamattina quando il processo volevi avviarlo tu non ti ha cagata nessuno di striscio. Che vecchia.


vero:unhappy:


----------



## PresidentLBJ (19 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Secondo voi uno che mi vuole portare a letto e basta mi porterebbe al cinema?
> Se per voi la risposta è sì, ci andrò a maggior ragione.


----------



## Minerva (19 Marzo 2015)

secondo la bruzzone olindo e rosa sono innocenti come delle colombe , per dirne una


----------



## sienne (19 Marzo 2015)

Ciao


e io pensavo che "bruzzone" fosse uno dei tanti termini di Oscuro che non conosco ... :rotfl:



sienne


----------



## PresidentLBJ (19 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non saprei ritrovarti il thread, ma più di un utente qui sopra potrebbe essermi testimone. E naturalmente il discorso lo faceva ipotizzando che fosse single (quella poi dell suo concetto di fedeltà col suo ex è ancora più allucinante). Poi GRAZIE AL CAZZO CHE PUO' TROMBARE CHI VUOLE, mentecatto. Il punto è che si parlava proprio di PROSTUIRSI GRATIS. E dopo pagine e pagine di discussione capì che prostuirsi grati non è prostituirsi, anche se hai i clienti ed il profilo da escort sui siti specializzati. Porca puttana.


Fare l'escort gratis è forse socialismo? Darla gratis ponendosi e presentandosi al cliente quale "escort" equivale a socializzare i mezzi di produzione?


----------



## Dejaneera (19 Marzo 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> 1) perché gli hai detto "solo un fugace bacio"? scusa, non dico che devi entrare nei dettagli che non hai voluto rivelare neanche ad oscuro (il culo..lo hai dato?), ma visto che non vi sposate, e sto cristiano non rispondi neanche al telefono, gli dicevi addio...quale occasione migliore?
> 2) "lui mi ha perdonato". grazie al cazzo. Un fugace bacio, e ti ha chiesto scusa lui! digli che sono giorni che fai fatica a sederti, digli che ha trovato uno che ce l'ha grosso il doppio di lui e la cosa ti piace, e vediamo come funziona la scena del perdono...
> 3) perché hai detto "si ok, chiamami stanotte!"? nuovo gioco erotico? parlare al telefono con lui mentre l'altro ti regala la galloppata del secolo? manco gli risponderai...poi non ti lamentare se questo esce fuori di testa e incendia te, tua mamma ruffiana, la torta della vegliarda, il suv e pure la tua collezione harmony.....si finisce su "quarto grado" per molto meno, di recente...
> 4) ma da quando un invito al cinema equivale a una dichiarazione d'amore? tu ci prendi per il culo......


Mi sono molto vergognata infatti, ma non potevo ferirlo in quel modo, io comunque sono una ragazza sensibile e oggi a tratti provo lo stesso dolore che prova lui, perchè la nostra storia d'amore è terminata bruscamente, ma spero comunque che rimanga una solida amicizia.

Continua a mandarmi messaggi, a drimi che vuole venire a prendermi a casa. Lo vorrei fare solo per tranquillizzarlo, per dirgli che comunque io ci sarò sempre e comunque, ma che in questo periodo ho bisogno dei miei spazi.

Riguardo al punto 4 posso dirti una cosa... qualsiasi cosa lui faccia o dica è una dichiarazione d'amore


----------



## Minerva (19 Marzo 2015)

l'ho già detto daje deja?


----------



## Nicka (19 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> ma spero comunque che rimanga una solida amicizia.


MA VAI A FARE IN CULO!
E ridatemi pure un rosso.
Ma che cazzo.


----------



## Minerva (19 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> MA VAI A FARE IN CULO!
> E ridatemi pure un rosso.
> Ma che cazzo.


che modi


----------



## Nicka (19 Marzo 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> che modi


Eh ma scusa! 
Ma non si può...non si può!


----------



## Jim Cain (19 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> MA VAI A FARE IN CULO!
> E ridatemi pure un rosso.
> Ma che cazzo.


A Deja, io ieri t'ho difesa, ma se te ne esci con certe frasi del cazzo ('solida amicizia' uno che dovevi sposarti a settembre ? Dì grazie che non avevate già speso dei soldi per il matrimonio, altrimenti erano guai per te) sei indifendibile...


----------



## Dejaneera (19 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ...
> ,
> ...:
> GHHGHGHGH...
> ...


Lui è specializzato in me :up:


----------



## Minerva (19 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Eh ma scusa!
> Ma non si può...non si può!


non so, non ho mai letto nulla di questa simpatica signora


----------



## Dejaneera (19 Marzo 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> A Deja, io ieri t'ho difesa, ma se te ne esci con certe frasi del cazzo ('solida amicizia' uno che dovevi sposarti a settembre ? Dì grazie che non avevate già speso dei soldi per il matrimonio, altrimenti erano guai per te) sei indifendibile...


E' vero e mi sento uno schifo, sto facendo un casino e tra poco mi ritroverò isterica e depressa. Però mi fa incazzare che ho tutti contro e tutti mi giudicano.

Sarà stupido a dirsi, ma lui è l'unica persona al mondo che mi capisce.


----------



## Nicka (19 Marzo 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> non so, non ho mai letto nulla di questa simpatica signora


Ti sei persa sto thread?!


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Marzo 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Ti piace.


Veramente no. Penso inoltre che non capisca un cazzo.


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Marzo 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Fare l'escort gratis è forse socialismo? Darla gratis ponendosi e presentandosi al cliente quale "escort" equivale a socializzare i mezzi di produzione?


Eh?


----------



## Minerva (19 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ti sei persa sto thread?!


non solo .in compenso ho trovato un anello che avevo perso , figata


----------



## Tessa (19 Marzo 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> secondo la bruzzone olindo e rosa sono innocenti come delle colombe , per dirne una


Ops, questa mi era sfuggita...
Pero' su Sabrina Misseri, Parolisi, Logli e Bossetti e' irremovibile.


----------



## Nicka (19 Marzo 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> non solo .in compenso ho trovato un anello che avevo perso , figata


Direi che t'è andata fatta meglio!!!


----------



## lothar57 (19 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> E' vero e mi sento uno schifo, sto facendo un casino e tra poco mi ritroverò isterica e depressa. Però mi fa incazzare che ho tutti contro e tutti mi giudicano.
> 
> Sarà stupido a dirsi, ma lui è l'unica persona al mondo che mi capisce.


Piu'che altro sei patacca,che bisogno avevi di dirlo al fidanzato???continuavi cosi'............


----------



## drusilla (19 Marzo 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Ops, questa mi era sfuggita...
> Pero' su Sabrina Misseri, Parolisi, Logli e Bossetti e' irremovibile.


Non bisogna essere delle volpi per capire che tutti questi elementi sono colpevoli


----------



## Jim Cain (19 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> E' vero e mi sento uno schifo, sto facendo un casino e tra poco mi ritroverò isterica e depressa. Però mi fa incazzare che ho tutti contro e tutti mi giudicano.
> 
> Sarà stupido a dirsi, ma lui è l'unica persona al mondo che mi capisce.


Questo lo sai solo tu (e neanche).
Noi sappiamo che la tua fiamma è mediamente figa e mediamente attraente (i parametri sono assai soggettivi).
Il mio consiglio è di vivertela come vuoi, di non venire qui a piangere se un domani il dottorino ti sfancula con la prima scusa (non venire perchè saresti massacrata) e, soprattutto, di cercare - pur con la tua ridotta sensibilità - di rispettare quanto più possibile il tuo ex fidanzato...


----------



## spleen (19 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Lui è specializzato in me :up:


Tu sei un Troll, sei un fake. Sei una di quelle persone disagiate che si divertono a parassitare i siti per cazzeggiare.

Nello stile delle risposte mi ricordi molto un utente di qualche tempo fa'.

Vai a curarti il cervello.


----------



## Tessa (19 Marzo 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Non bisogna essere delle volpi per capire che tutti questi elementi sono colpevoli


Mai sentito cosa dice quell'idiota di Meluzzi?
Tutti innocenti.


----------



## Minerva (19 Marzo 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Ops, questa mi era sfuggita...
> Pero' su Sabrina Misseri, Parolisi, Logli e Bossetti e' irremovibile.


con misseri non si sono ben intesi


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Marzo 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Mai sentito cosa dice quell'idiota di Meluzzi?
> Tutti innocenti.


Ma non è che una è brava perchè l'altro è ancora più scemo, eh. Cioè, non è un buon metro di giudizio, sai com'è.


----------



## drusilla (19 Marzo 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Mai sentito cosa dice quell'idiota di Meluzzi?
> Tutti innocenti.


Non lo conosco ma sarà uno che cavalca l'ondata di idioti innocentisti che dilaga (su bosetti ho letto arrampicati sugli specchi da vergogna)


----------



## perplesso (19 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Lui è specializzato in me :up:


che ne dici di buttare la maschera?


----------



## Tessa (19 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non è che una è brava perchè l'altro è ancora più scemo, eh. Cioè, non è un buon metro di giudizio, sai com'è.


Ma per te sono scemi tutti. 
Che te lo dico a fare....


----------



## Tessa (19 Marzo 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> che ne dici di buttare la maschera?


Temo che purtroppo sia tutto vero....


----------



## Eratò (19 Marzo 2015)

Ma ancora col clone state a parlare?


----------



## perplesso (19 Marzo 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Temo che purtroppo sia tutto vero....


....che sia veramente un fake è sicuro.


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Marzo 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Ma per te sono scemi tutti.
> Che te lo dico a fare....


Buona parte, non tutti.


----------



## Tessa (19 Marzo 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> ....che sia veramente un fake è sicuro.


Be' se lo dici tu, ti credo.


----------



## passante (19 Marzo 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> che ne dici di buttare la maschera?


opcorn:


----------



## ipazia (19 Marzo 2015)

166...sti cazzi!!!

non ho più letto niente...

è un fake alla fine?

cosa ha vinto?


----------



## Eratò (19 Marzo 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> 166...sti cazzi!!!
> 
> non ho più letto niente...
> 
> ...


Una laurea in minchiologia....?:carneval:


----------



## Traccia (19 Marzo 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Tu sei un Troll, sei un fake. Sei una di quelle persone disagiate che si divertono a parassitare i siti per cazzeggiare.
> 
> Nello stile delle risposte mi ricordi molto un utente di qualche tempo fa'.
> 
> Vai a curarti il cervello.



io invece penso, ahimè, che Deja è la classica persona media,
 in una gaussiana lei rientra nel range più frequente, proprio sotto la campana della normale, e non nelle code.
Poi, per carità, potrà ache essere un fake, ma da ciò che vedo attorno, il mondo è pieno di persone superficiali, cervello fumato, adolescenti perenni.
Poi, il grande dilemma, uno "c'è o ci fa?" perchè, per carità, uno ci può anche 'fare', basta che sia consapevole e non vada a fare troppi danni in giro agli altri.
Ma se 'ci sei' senza nemmeno accorgertene...diventa grave (ed il pianeta ne è pieno...).
Credo di essere abbastanza realista. E non frequento brutte persone, è che proprio, lo spessore cerebrale, spesso è un optional.
Deja non è una mosca bianca. Purtroppo a mio avviso è la rappresentazione della massa.


----------



## ipazia (19 Marzo 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Una laurea in minchiologia....?:carneval:



:rotfl::rotfl:

solo?

pensavo puntasse più in alto...


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Marzo 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> *io invece penso, ahimè, che Deja è la classica persona media,*
> in una gaussiana lei rientra nel range più frequente, proprio sotto la campana della normale, e non nelle code.
> Poi, per carità, potrà ache essere un fake, ma da ciò che vedo attorno, il mondo è pieno di persone superficiali, cervello fumato, adolescenti perenni.
> Poi, il grande dilemma, uno "c'è o ci fa?" perchè, per carità, uno ci può anche 'fare', basta che sia consapevole e non vada a fare troppi danni in giro agli altri.
> ...


Io, per dire, sono di gran lunga meno pessimista, con tutto che dicono che penso che siano (puttana eva che frase da sballo) tutti coglioni.


----------



## spleen (19 Marzo 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> io invece penso, ahimè, che Deja è la classica persona media,
> in una gaussiana lei rientra nel range più frequente, proprio sotto la campana della normale, e non nelle code.
> Poi, per carità, potrà ache essere un fake, ma da ciò che vedo attorno, il mondo è pieno di persone superficiali, cervello fumato, adolescenti perenni.
> Poi, il grande dilemma, uno "c'è o ci fa?" perchè, per carità, uno ci può anche 'fare', basta che sia consapevole e non vada a fare troppi danni in giro agli altri.
> ...


Deja non è una mosca, è un moscone e dovrebbe andare a curarsi tra le orecchie.
Poi sono d'accordo che ci sono tante persone superficiali e inconsapevoli, e pensa c'è pure qualche idiota assoluto tipo sto qua che finge di esserlo hahaha.


----------



## ipazia (19 Marzo 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> io invece penso, ahimè, che Deja è la classica persona media,
> in una gaussiana lei rientra nel range più frequente, proprio sotto la campana della normale, e non nelle code.
> Poi, per carità, potrà ache essere un fake, ma da ciò che vedo attorno, il mondo è pieno di persone superficiali, cervello fumato, adolescenti perenni.
> Poi, il grande dilemma, uno "c'è o ci fa?" perchè, per carità, uno ci può anche 'fare', basta che sia consapevole e non vada a fare troppi danni in giro agli altri.
> ...


Sì dai...insomma...saltiamo la birra...e andiamo direttamente alla tequila!!!....doppia grazie:mexican:


----------



## Traccia (19 Marzo 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Deja non è una mosca, è un moscone e dovrebbe andare a curarsi tra le orecchie.
> Poi sono d'accordo che ci sono tante persone superficiali e inconsapevoli, *e pensa c'è pure qualche idiota assoluto tipo sto qua che finge di esserlo hahaha*.


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Questo è vero, non è tutto oro quel che luccica. Lui mi fa sentire sospesa nel vuoto, non di certo la sicurezza di essere amata.
> 
> Non è per nulla facile ciò che vivo, rido e piango allo stesso momento.



_La sicurezza di essere amata_? Dopo un cappuccino e qualche trombata? Ma ti aspetti di essere AMATA in una settimana?
Che poi, poverina, tu la sensazione di essere amata ovviamente non ce l'hai avuta mai eh?


----------



## Traccia (19 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io, per dire, sono di gran lunga meno *pessimista*, con tutto che dicono che penso che siano (puttana eva che frase da sballo) tutti coglioni.


dici?
no Joey, non credo di essere una persona pessimista.
credo solo che di Deja (sia in versione femminile che maschile) ve ne sono tante.
Per questo non credo sia un troll.
Poi spero di sbagliarmi :singleeye:


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Marzo 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> dici?
> no Joey, *non credo di essere una persona pessimista.*
> *credo solo che di Deja (sia in versione femminile che maschile) ve ne sono tante.*
> Per questo non credo sia un troll.
> Poi spero di sbagliarmi :singleeye:


E se non è pessimismo questo.


----------



## Traccia (19 Marzo 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Una laurea in minchiologia....?:carneval:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
laurea in minchiologia è stupendo!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Traccia (19 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E se non è pessimismo questo.


eh marò
io lo chiamo realismo
tu chiamalo come te pare


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Marzo 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> eh marò
> io lo chiamo realismo
> tu chiamalo come te pare


Macchè realismo. Se pensi che la tua generazione sia TUTTA basata su Uomini e Donne e 50 Sfumature di Grigio mi viene da chiederti chi cazzo frequenti/che cazzo gira a Roma. Questo/a qua è un evidentissimo imbecille. Cioè, si vede che è farlocco. Ecchecazzo su.


----------



## Traccia (19 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Macchè realismo. Se pensi che la tua generazione sia TUTTA basata su Uomini e Donne e 50 Sfumature di Grigio mi viene da chiederti chi cazzo frequenti/che cazzo gira a Roma. Questo/a qua è un evidentissimo imbecille. Cioè, si vede che è farlocco. Ecchecazzo su.


ufff
sei pesante
anzi
6


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Marzo 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> ufff
> sei pesante
> anzi
> 6


666, meglio.


----------



## Nicka (19 Marzo 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> _La sicurezza di essere amata_? Dopo un cappuccino e qualche trombata? Ma ti aspetti di essere AMATA in una settimana?
> Che poi, poverina, tu la sensazione di essere amata ovviamente non ce l'hai avuta mai eh?


Nau...dimentichi i ravioli.
Dopo i ravioli ogni donna sente nel profondo di essere amata!


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Lui è specializzato in me :up:


me...ningi difettose?


----------



## Caciottina (19 Marzo 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> secondo la bruzzone olindo e rosa sono innocenti come delle colombe , per dirne una


Si è vero e questa cosa è allucinante. Cioè...io mi sono vista un giorno in pretura 5 ore di processo e ho avuto gli incubi per settimane su olindo romano e rosa bazzi. I peggio mostri along with la franzoni..
Allucinante


----------



## perplesso (19 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> me...ningi difettose?


cloni iperborei con deragliamenti sulla letteratura rosaporno da bancone.

credo lo inseriranno nel prossimo elenco del DSM dell'OMS.   alla voce: troppe seghe non solo rendono ciechi,ma pure bischeri


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Marzo 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> che ne dici di buttare la maschera?


Perchè mi rompi sempre tutti i giochini? Ti avevo chiesto di lasciarmelo questo.
Uffa.
Quando c'era GioFanni nessuno mi toglieva il divertimento.


----------



## perplesso (19 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Perchè mi rompi sempre tutti i giochini? Ti avevo chiesto di lasciarmelo questo.
> Uffa.
> Quando c'era GioFanni nessuno mi toglieva il divertimento.


eh lo so,ma ormai la mozzarella qui è rancida.     poi c'è Bender che con la scusa dell'analisi esistenzialista broccola Nausicaa sul Priveè.

e nessuno più che posta ricette.    e io ho fame


----------



## Traccia (19 Marzo 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> cloni iperborei con deragliamenti sulla letteratura rosaporno da bancone.
> 
> credo lo inseriranno nel prossimo elenco del DSM dell'OMS.   alla voce: troppe seghe non solo rendono ciechi,ma pure bischeri


Non ho capito... Deja è un clone quindi?


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Marzo 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> eh lo so,ma ormai la mozzarella qui è rancida.     poi c'è Bender che con la scusa dell'analisi esistenzialista broccola Nausicaa sul Priveè.
> 
> e nessuno più che posta ricette.    e io ho fame


:rotfl: Hai fame ? ma non hai mangiato ! ?


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Marzo 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> Non ho capito... Deja è un clone quindi?


quindi c'è qualcuno che per scrivere stronzate si impegna pure. Pensa un po'.Però faceva ridere


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Marzo 2015)

Vabbè ma a questo punto diteci chi è visto che il gioco è finito.. io mi divertivo... potevate lasciarcela ancora un poco, ero curiosissima di sapere cosa si sarebbe inventata ancora.... 

Che io ora ho da passare la nottata eh!

Sgrunt!


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Marzo 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> eh lo so,ma ormai la mozzarella qui è rancida.     poi c'è Bender che con la scusa dell'analisi esistenzialista broccola Nausicaa sul Priveè.
> 
> e nessuno più che posta ricette.    e io ho fame



Non mi è arrivata nessuna letterina però.


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Marzo 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Vabbè ma a questo punto diteci chi è visto che il gioco è finito.. io mi divertivo... potevate lasciarcela ancora un poco, ero curiosissima di sapere cosa si sarebbe inventata ancora....
> 
> Che io ora ho da passare la nottata eh!
> 
> Sgrunt!


guardi signora mia non ne parliamo.
Ma che nostalgia quando arrivavano quei bei cloni grassi come le oche che prima si facevano un'immagine credibile poi sbragavano e c'era tutta una tecnica per farli cascare nel trappolone e poi si incazzavano e cominciavano a insultare fino alla quinta generazione e Quib arrivava sempre due giorni dopo e bisognava spiegargli cos'era successo.
Era belliffimo.


----------



## Traccia (20 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> quindi c'è qualcuno che per scrivere stronzate si impegna pure. Pensa un po'.Però faceva ridere


Mortacci!!!! 
Ridere si ma anche perdere un sacco di tempo ed energie che potevano essere indirizzate a persone reali con vere situazioni. 
Bah
Senza parole.
Ma l'obiettivo di sti cloni quale sarebbe di preciso!?! 
Non hanno un cavolo di meglio da fare nella vita?!
Magari un giretto da uno bravo..?!
Bah...


----------



## Bender (20 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Troppo impegnata a calarsi violentemente quello che resta delle sue mutande..per calarsi nei panni del suo ex.Questa bimba è di un cinismo mostruoso,ha cancellato giorni,mesi,anni,a me inquieta anche sto silenzio dei genitori,insomma che schifo.


si chiama ipergamia,semplicemente ha trovato di meglio sul mercato,quando sento di queste storie, sono convinto che in fondo mi è andata bene,il risultato è lo stesso, ma ci si è arrivati in modo molto diverso.
l'unica cosa che sconvolge è che se è tutto vero quello che ha scritto, sarebbe nuova a questo comportamento, dopo tanti anni di relazione un cambiamento così repentino ti fa pensare che non si può stare tanquilli per nessuno.
forse i genitori hanno valutato che il dottore in fondo è un miglioramento di status e immagine per lei, in linea col suo cinismo no.
perchè una persona può essere corretta all'inverosimile, ma se è vista male da uno dei genitori rimarà sempre quell'immagine, lo so ci sono passato io ero " il cavallo zoppo" da subito, e poi sempre e comunque.
P.S: una persona che fa volontariato non lo sbandiera subito nella prima conversazione che fa così quasi facendolo saltare fuori a forza e lo usa come curriculum


----------



## Bender (20 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E magari il fidanzato ha una punto del 90 con impianto a gas e quindi....tutti i mali non vengono per nuocere se questo è dottore e gira con il suv....sbri capisci a me.....


quello che dicevo prima ipergamia. piano piano mi sto portando avanti col 3d


----------



## Bender (20 Marzo 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> e' uguale JB. inoltre non e' vero che se lei ha perso la testa per questo allora forse questo ha una marcia in piu.
> questo e' quello che crederesti tu se capitasse a tua figlia....
> ma puo anche darsi che questa figlia o un altra, non la tua, sia una debosciata, bona ad aprire solo le gambe....e che il fidanzato non sia poi cosi male,
> tu tenderesti a giustificare tua figlia facendo leva sulla sua abilita di scelta?


il problema è che tante persone dopo un po si annoiano si stancano, dimenticano com'era prima e invece di tentare di riprovarlo aiutandosi con i ricordi, preferiscono il nuovo, semplicemente perchè è tutto amplificato, perchè all'inizio il nuovo e pieno di potenzialità da scoprire, perchè si è completamente travolti dall'innamoramento e dalle endorfine.
peccatto che all'inizio sia tutto un po sfalsato perchè si è molto accondiscendenti, poi l'effetto passa però e magari si sta peggio di prima, ma tanto si passerà ad un altro prodotto, perchè ormai le persone e le relazioni si stanno uniformando alle regole del consumismo, come fossero prodotti.


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Marzo 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> il problema è che tante persone dopo un po si annoiano si stancano, dimenticano com'era prima e invece di tentare di riprovarlo aiutandosi con i ricordi, preferiscono il nuovo, semplicemente perchè è tutto amplificato, perchè all'inizio il nuovo e pieno di potenzialità da scoprire, perchè si è completamente travolti dall'innamoramento e dalle endorfine.
> peccatto che all'inizio sia tutto un po sfalsato perchè si è molto accondiscendenti, poi l'effetto passa però e magari si sta peggio di prima, ma tanto si passerà ad un altro prodotto, perchè ormai le persone e le relazioni si stanno uniformando alle regole del consumismo, come fossero prodotti.




Fai mattina pure oggi?


----------



## Bender (20 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tu metà del dna lo condividi con tua madre. E si vede. Mia figlia a) ha almeno la metà del mio, b) la cresco io (o anche io) e c) purtroppo (o per fortuna) per lei ha ME come padre. Quindi sì, se ritenessi mia figlia adulta (o quan doi riterrò mia figlia tale) mi fiderò delle sue capacità di giudizio. E ovviamente le darò consigli e chiederò spiegazioni, se e dove lo ritenessi necessario. Ma queto perchè LE VOGLIO BENE. Non per i soldi.


il DNA dice solo cosa siamo non chi siamo. chi siamo dipende dall'insieme di tutte le esperienze di vita vissuta.


----------



## Bender (20 Marzo 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Fai mattina pure oggi?


no tra un po vado,  leggo ancora un po. e che ho preso l'abitudine ed è difficile riuscire a dormire ad orari normali, quando dovrei non ho sonno


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Marzo 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> no tra un po vado,  leggo ancora un po. e che ho preso l'abitudine ed è difficile riuscire a dormire ad orari normali, quando dovrei non ho sonno



Capisco, ma quando si vuole tornare a orari normali bisogna patire un poco e stare svegli, quando dovremmo, pure avendo  sonno. 
E ci si rimette subito a posto -a meno di gravi problemi di ritmo sonno veglia, ma non mi pare sia il tuo caso.


----------



## Bender (20 Marzo 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> eh lo so,ma ormai la mozzarella qui è rancida.     poi c'è Bender che con la scusa dell'analisi esistenzialista broccola Nausicaa sul Priveè.
> 
> e nessuno più che posta ricette.    e io ho fame


si certo io che non so nemmeno dove sta di casa broccolare

	
	
		
		
	


	












sto usando una nuova tecnica quella della compassione.
l'analisi esistenzialista me la sarei evitata volentieri,con alcuni accorgimenti avrei potuto evitare che si polverizzasse il mio mondo, avrei convissuto col mio demone e avrei fatto una vita serena, perchè non mi mancava nulla


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Marzo 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> si certo io che non so nemmeno dove sta di casa broccolare
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ohi, non dovevi essere a dormire?

Non commento quanto hai scritto perchè dovrei confutare, argomentare, polverizzare quasi ogni parola, evito analisi esistenzialiste, e spero solo che tu prima o poi invece di convivere coi tuoi casini li affronti 

Vai a nanna!!!


----------



## Bender (20 Marzo 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ohi, non dovevi essere a dormire?
> 
> Non commento quanto hai scritto perchè dovrei confutare, argomentare, polverizzare quasi ogni parola, evito analisi esistenzialiste, e spero solo che tu prima o poi invece di convivere coi tuoi casini li affronti
> 
> Vai a nanna!!!


li devo affrontare, perchè se no mi tocca stare da solo.e questo è un prezzo che non vale la pena di pagare per evitare la paura, ma che fatica però.
ho sbaglito a scrivere e spiegarmi prima, volevo dire che se non accadeva la rottura,io non avrei conosciuto o valutato questo problema, ci avrei convissuto come un aspetto del mio carattere,per questo non lo avrei  affrontato senza dargli l'importanza che merita


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Marzo 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> li devo affrontare, perchè se no mi tocca stare da solo.e questo è un prezzo che non vale la pena di pagare per evitare la paura, ma che fatica però.
> ho sbaglito a scrivere e spiegarmi prima, volevo dire che se non accadeva la rottura,io non avrei conosciuto o valutato questo problema, ci avrei convissut come un aspetto del mio carattere,per questo non lo avrei  affrontato senza dargli l'importanza che merita



Bella risposta.

Vai a dormire! Su!

O ti rimetti a fare la guardia notturna, o non ha senso diventare un nottambulo, anzi ti peggiora l'umore.


----------



## zadig (20 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sbarello. Tu non sai manco di che cazzo parli, ed io sbarello. Zadig, vaffanculo dai. E una cristo di volta che scende a Roma che tanto non ti fa pagare.


modestamente non ho mai pagato per avere quel tipo di ciccia. Tu sì?

Sbarelli,  lo confermo, e lo dico perchè quando vai in fissa cogli ogni occasione  per ribadire quello che pensi. Ma lo fai pure se è fuori contesto: se ad esempio ti chiede che ore sono le rispondi che è una disagiata mignotta che la da gratis. E non  sono sicuro che sia per mancanza di empatia e simili come dice Oscuro,  ma perchè c'è qualcosa che ti brucia, e tanto.
Però non puoi riversarlo su altri, dovesti capirlo visto che stupido non sei.
Invece dai l'impressione che vai a caccia dei suoi post per ribadire continuamente quello che pensi, dicendolo come se hai del rancore che cova dentro.


----------



## zadig (20 Marzo 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> JB, forse sono a corto di vaffanculo, ma so che sei gentile e provvederai.
> Non voglio aprire un Simposio sul tema, quindi puoi replicare con un chitemmuort e la finiamo lì.
> Solo che* reputo davvero fuori luogo che insisti, e reinsisti, e ribadisci, e ripeti,* concetti basati su confidenze, anche sensibili, di Caciottina.
> Pure per me il rapporto col suo tipo è un merdaio senza capo né coda. Ma insistere con sta storia della madre...


esatto.
Sembra sia un'ossessione.
Non da l'impressione di farlo per provocare o giocare.


----------



## zadig (20 Marzo 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> nel senso che non ha spiattellato confidenze... avevo capito intendessi confidenze tra loro due.
> poi che esagera non disucuto


per questo dico sempre che i cazzi propri non vanno raccontati, soprattutto in un forum.


----------



## Minerva (20 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Le mele non cadono mai troppo lontane dall'albero.


per fortuna non è sempre così


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Marzo 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> per fortuna non è sempre così



In tal caso io sarei fottuta (mi si perdoni il francesismo)


----------



## Minerva (20 Marzo 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> In tal caso io sarei fottuta (mi si perdoni il francesismo)


dillo a me.

ma a parte questo ci sono geni in casa di stolti , malvagi cresciuti da buoni e così via


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Marzo 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> per fortuna non è sempre così


Non sempre, ma non sempre non è la regola. Casomai è l'eccezione.


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Marzo 2015)

Magari il melo è piantato sul cocuzzolo della montagna e la mela rotola giù


----------



## banshee (20 Marzo 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Tu sei un Troll, sei un fake. Sei una di quelle persone disagiate che si divertono a parassitare i siti per cazzeggiare.
> 
> Nello stile delle risposte mi ricordi molto un utente di qualche tempo fa'.
> 
> Vai a curarti il cervello.


sono d'accordo con te... si diverte a vedere la gente che la attacca.


----------



## spleen (20 Marzo 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> sono d'accordo con te... si diverte a vedere la gente che la attacca.


Che - LO - attacca per la precisione. 
In genere una persona sana di cervello se ha delle velleità letterarie si mette a scrivere un romanzo senza rompere le palle a nesuno, sto deficente invece ha un sacco di tempo da perdere e viene a mettere di buonumore un forum intero.
 E secondo me non è neanche la prima volta che si trolla.
Mi sembra anche tanto agnellino o porcellino o come cazzo si chiamava quello di qualche tempo fa.
Sto qua vive dentro un film, Arsenio Lupin del disagio.
Meglio sarebbe per lui che andasse a curarsi tra le orecchie, non si rende conto ma ne ha davvero bisogno.


----------



## ivanl (20 Marzo 2015)

vabbe', ora pero' diteci chi e'


----------



## Dejaneera (20 Marzo 2015)

*Serata da incubo*

Ieri ho passato una serata da incubo, non si può chiudere una storia così e cambiare vita da un momento all'altro. Sono incazzata nera con i miei. Hanno invitato il mio fidanzato a casa affinchè potessimo parlare, a mia insaputa e contro ogni logica. Volevo solo stare sola a riflettere ed invece mi hanno letteralmente chiusa in casa con lui e se ne sono andati da un'altra parte.
Il mio fidanzato ha acceso il pc e ha preteso che guardassi tutte le nostre foto da tre anni a questa parte, non avevo più la forza di piangere o di controbattere a nulla, ero esausta ed infuriata. Lui dapprima era dolce e comprensivo e poi ha iniziato a farmi domande a raffica "Ci sei stata a letto?" "Perchè lo hai fatto?". Ha controllato insieme a me le mie amicizie su fb, chiedendo come un interrogatorio "E' lui?" "E' lui?".
Mio dio era agghiacciante. Gli ho chiuso il pc e gli ho detto di andarsene, che non era il momento di parlarne, che ero scossa ed infuriata con me stessa. Lui non si è mosso, ha riaperto il portatile e si è messo a spulciare il portatile con le mie amicizie maschili. Ha fatto cazzate indicibili e ne ho avuta conferma stamattina.
Ho avuto una crisi di pianto isterica, ho chiamato mio padre dicendogli che tornassero subito a casa, mi sono chiusa in camera. Quando loro sono rientrati il mio fidanzato ha cominciato a diventare più aggressivo, dicendo che loro sapevano chi fosse. Mia madre era gelida e sull'orlo del pianto, per fortuna mio padre lo ha accompagnato gentilmente fuori e sono rimasti per un po' a parlare fuori. Mi mancava l'aria.

Finalmente a letto ho chiamato lui e gli ho raccontato cosa mi stesse succedendo. La sua voce mi ha fatta sentire tranquilla e rilassata, era comprensivo e per nulla stupito. Mi ha anche chiesto cosa provassi per lui e che non gli era mai capitato, pur avendo avuto molte donne, che una persona perdesse così la testa per lui. Mi ha detto che, anche se era un medico, che mi consigliava di ubriacarmi con le mie amiche per tutto il weekend... io gli ho detto invece che avrei voluto vedere lui e solo lui.
Mi ha detto "niente esperienze estreme ed emozionanti questo weekend, se vuoi rilassarti ci penso io, non preoccuparti, guarda nella tua mail domani".

Ho dormito lo stesso, ho spento il telefono incurante del delirio che stava succedendo attorno a me.
Sapete cosa ha fatto il mio fidanzato? Sapete che cazzo ha fatto? E voi giudicate me?
Ha mandato tutta una serie di messaggi ad amici, fidanzati delle mie amiche, conoscenti mai sentiti, insomma metà delle mie amicizie maschili su fb, persone che non c'entrano nulla. Cercava il mio amante. Probabilmente nel mucchio ha anche trovato la persona giusta, ma non ne ho notizia certa. Ho spento il telefono perchè chiunque mi chiama e mi manda messaggi deliranti, mie amiche di infanzia comprese, una delle quali sta facendo un casino al fidanzato perchè accusato di essere il mio amante.

Nella mia mail lui non mi ha ancora mandato nulla, penso oggi ci sarà un vaffanculo gigantesco.
Non credevo potessi sprofondare più in basso, mi sento una merda.

Leggendo i vostri post del forum non capisco che genere di teorie strampalate e psicologiche andate cercando, quando qui stesso ci sono donne sposate con figli che hanno fatto cose dieci volte peggiori delle mie e vengono osannate come delle sagge fate druide.

Scrivere è il mio unico sfogo quando non sono con lui.


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Marzo 2015)

Sono felice che non se ne sia andata!!!!!


----------



## Nicka (20 Marzo 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sono felice che non se ne sia andata!!!!!


Evvai, che riesci a riempire l'ora prima di poter dormire!!!


----------



## oscuro (20 Marzo 2015)

*SI*



Dejaneera ha detto:


> Ieri ho passato una serata da incubo, non si può chiudere una storia così e cambiare vita da un momento all'altro. Sono incazzata nera con i miei. Hanno invitato il mio fidanzato a casa affinchè potessimo parlare, a mia insaputa e contro ogni logica. Volevo solo stare sola a riflettere ed invece mi hanno letteralmente chiusa in casa con lui e se ne sono andati da un'altra parte.
> Il mio fidanzato ha acceso il pc e ha preteso che guardassi tutte le nostre foto da tre anni a questa parte, non avevo più la forza di piangere o di controbattere a nulla, ero esausta ed infuriata. Lui dapprima era dolce e comprensivo e poi ha iniziato a farmi domande a raffica "Ci sei stata a letto?" "Perchè lo hai fatto?". Ha controllato insieme a me le mie amicizie su fb, chiedendo come un interrogatorio "E' lui?" "E' lui?".
> Mio dio era agghiacciante. Gli ho chiuso il pc e gli ho detto di andarsene, che non era il momento di parlarne, che ero scossa ed infuriata con me stessa. Lui non si è mosso, ha riaperto il portatile e si è messo a spulciare il portatile con le mie amicizie maschili. Ha fatto cazzate indicibili e ne ho avuta conferma stamattina.
> Ho avuto una crisi di pianto isterica, ho chiamato mio padre dicendogli che tornassero subito a casa, mi sono chiusa in camera. Quando loro sono rientrati il mio fidanzato ha cominciato a diventare più aggressivo, dicendo che loro sapevano chi fosse. Mia madre era gelida e sull'orlo del pianto, per fortuna mio padre lo ha accompagnato gentilmente fuori e sono rimasti per un po' a parlare fuori. Mi mancava l'aria.
> ...


Che bella famiglia!:rotfl::rotfl:Senti io direi che devi incominciare a scrivere qualcosa di più ficcante.... se vuoi destare ancora la nostra attenzione,in molti credono che tu sia finta e sia tutto inventato.
Dai raccontaci quando il dottorino ti ha frantumato l'ampolla anale,che ci siamo tutti rotti il cazzo dei tuoi piagnistei da crisi di nerchia.


----------



## Darty (20 Marzo 2015)

*Ma dai*



Dejaneera ha detto:


> Ieri ho passato una serata da incubo, non si può chiudere una storia così e cambiare vita da un momento all'altro. Sono incazzata nera con i miei. Hanno invitato il mio fidanzato a casa affinchè potessimo parlare, a mia insaputa e contro ogni logica. Volevo solo stare sola a riflettere ed invece mi hanno letteralmente chiusa in casa con lui e se ne sono andati da un'altra parte.
> Il mio fidanzato ha acceso il pc e ha preteso che guardassi tutte le nostre foto da tre anni a questa parte, non avevo più la forza di piangere o di controbattere a nulla, ero esausta ed infuriata. Lui dapprima era dolce e comprensivo e poi ha iniziato a farmi domande a raffica "Ci sei stata a letto?" "Perchè lo hai fatto?". Ha controllato insieme a me le mie amicizie su fb, chiedendo come un interrogatorio "E' lui?" "E' lui?".
> Mio dio era agghiacciante. Gli ho chiuso il pc e gli ho detto di andarsene, che non era il momento di parlarne, che ero scossa ed infuriata con me stessa. Lui non si è mosso, ha riaperto il portatile e si è messo a spulciare il portatile con le mie amicizie maschili. Ha fatto cazzate indicibili e ne ho avuta conferma stamattina.
> Ho avuto una crisi di pianto isterica, ho chiamato mio padre dicendogli che tornassero subito a casa, mi sono chiusa in camera. Quando loro sono rientrati il mio fidanzato ha cominciato a diventare più aggressivo, dicendo che loro sapevano chi fosse. Mia madre era gelida e sull'orlo del pianto, per fortuna mio padre lo ha accompagnato gentilmente fuori e sono rimasti per un po' a parlare fuori. Mi mancava l'aria.
> ...


Tutto questo è inverosimile...non puoi esistere davvero! E per me non sei neanche una burlona ma un burlone. Ci hai preso gusto, eh? Ma fammi il piacere.


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Ieri ho passato una serata da incubo, non si può chiudere una storia così e cambiare vita da un momento all'altro. Sono incazzata nera con i miei. Hanno invitato il mio fidanzato a casa affinchè potessimo parlare, a mia insaputa e contro ogni logica. Volevo solo stare sola a riflettere ed invece mi hanno letteralmente chiusa in casa con lui e se ne sono andati da un'altra parte.
> Il mio fidanzato ha acceso il pc e ha preteso che guardassi tutte le nostre foto da tre anni a questa parte, non avevo più la forza di piangere o di controbattere a nulla, ero esausta ed infuriata. Lui dapprima era dolce e comprensivo e poi ha iniziato a farmi domande a raffica "Ci sei stata a letto?" "Perchè lo hai fatto?". Ha controllato insieme a me le mie amicizie su fb, chiedendo come un interrogatorio "E' lui?" "E' lui?".
> Mio dio era agghiacciante. Gli ho chiuso il pc e gli ho detto di andarsene, che non era il momento di parlarne, che ero scossa ed infuriata con me stessa. Lui non si è mosso, ha riaperto il portatile e si è messo a spulciare il portatile con le mie amicizie maschili. Ha fatto cazzate indicibili e ne ho avuta conferma stamattina.
> Ho avuto una crisi di pianto isterica, ho chiamato mio padre dicendogli che tornassero subito a casa, mi sono chiusa in camera. Quando loro sono rientrati il mio fidanzato ha cominciato a diventare più aggressivo, dicendo che loro sapevano chi fosse. Mia madre era gelida e sull'orlo del pianto, per fortuna mio padre lo ha accompagnato gentilmente fuori e sono rimasti per un po' a parlare fuori. Mi mancava l'aria.
> ...


Hai rotto il cazzo.


----------



## drusilla (20 Marzo 2015)

ma poverina, quanta sofferenza!!


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Evvai, che riesci a riempire l'ora prima di poter dormire!!!



Mizzica, sì.


----------



## Nicka (20 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che bella famiglia!:rotfl::rotfl:Senti io direi che devi incominciare a scrivere qualcosa di più ficcante.... se vuoi destare ancora la nostra attenzione,in molti credono che tu sia finta e sia tutto inventato.
> Dai raccontaci quando il dottorino ti ha frantumato l'ampolla anale,che ci siamo tutti rotti il cazzo dei tuoi piagnistei da crisi di nerchia.


Dai Oscuro...hanno fatto un gesto comunque da genitori! 
Casualmente dopo che quasi scendeva la Madonna a offendere sti due individui che hanno cresciuto un'invornita il racconto ha subito una deviazione.
Ora i genitori la rinchiudono addirittura in casa (a 30 anni) con il presunto fidanzato.

Ok posso dirlo? Mi sembra uno di quei videogiochi coi finali alternativi...a seconda di come vanno i commenti viene aggiustato il tiro.
Noia, pessimismo e fastidio!


----------



## oscuro (20 Marzo 2015)

*Nicka*



Nicka ha detto:


> Dai Oscuro...hanno fatto un gesto comunque da genitori!
> Casualmente dopo che quasi scendeva la Madonna a offendere sti due individui che hanno cresciuto un'invornita il racconto ha subito una deviazione.
> Ora i genitori la rinchiudono addirittura in casa (a 30 anni) con il presunto fidanzato.
> 
> ...


Comunque tu sei tremenda.E la cosa non mi meraviglia......,sembravi tanto dolce....cazzo che grinta che hai.I miei più sinceri complimenti,io adoro le donne che mandano affanculo senza troppi scrupoli.Sei la mia bruzzonetta....


----------



## Nicka (20 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Comunque tu sei tremenda.E la cosa non mi meraviglia......,sembravi tanto dolce....cazzo che grinta che hai.I miei più sinceri complimenti,io adoro le donne che mandano affanculo senza troppi scrupoli.Sei la mia bruzzonetta....


Prima che io arrivi a mandare affanculo ne passa di acqua sotto i ponti, poi trovo gente minchiona davanti e lì non posso esimermi! Qui c'è Lecter, c'è la Bruzzone, c'è pure Corona...questo non è Tradinet, è Quarto Grado!! :carneval:


----------



## oscuro (20 Marzo 2015)

*SI*



Nicka ha detto:


> Prima che io arrivi a mandare affanculo ne passa di acqua sotto i ponti, poi trovo gente minchiona davanti e lì non posso esimermi! Qui c'è Lecter, c'è la Bruzzone, c'è pure Corona...questo non è Tradinet, è Quarto Grado!! :carneval:


Chi è corona?


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Dai Oscuro...hanno fatto un gesto comunque da genitori!
> Casualmente dopo che quasi scendeva la Madonna a offendere sti due individui che hanno cresciuto un'invornita il racconto ha subito una deviazione.
> Ora i genitori la rinchiudono addirittura in casa (a 30 anni) con il presunto fidanzato.
> 
> ...


Ai bei tempi si chiamavano "giocalibro". Altro che videogiochi.


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Dai Oscuro...hanno fatto un gesto comunque da genitori!
> Casualmente dopo che quasi scendeva la Madonna a offendere sti due individui che hanno cresciuto un'invornita il racconto ha subito una deviazione.
> Ora i genitori la rinchiudono addirittura in casa (a 30 anni) con il presunto fidanzato.
> 
> ...


sì. Quello che manca a questo simpaticone infatti è il pensiero originale che distingue lo scrittore dallo scribacchino.
Pensieri originali, cazzo!
Al limite scrivi di quello che conosci se non riesci ad immaginare nulla di commestibile.


----------



## oscuro (20 Marzo 2015)

*Si*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì. Quello che manca a questo simpaticone infatti è il pensiero originale che distingue lo scrittore dallo scribacchino.
> Pensieri originali, cazzo!
> Al limite scrivi di quello che conosci se non riesci ad immaginare nulla di commestibile.


Giusto,deve scrivere cose più ficcanti....


----------



## Nicka (20 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Chi è corona?


Tu!!!


----------



## Nicka (20 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì. Quello che manca a questo simpaticone infatti è il pensiero originale che distingue lo scrittore dallo scribacchino.
> Pensieri originali, cazzo!
> Al limite scrivi di quello che conosci se non riesci ad immaginare nulla di commestibile.


Ma che cosa vuoi che conosca...


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Tu!!!


A posto.


----------



## oscuro (20 Marzo 2015)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> Tu!!!


Con il capello brizzolato però...:rotfl:


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma che cosa vuoi che conosca...



Ma tu come reagiresti se un tizioc he hai cominciato a frequentare ti dicesse tutto gongolante "ho avuto un sacco di donne ma tu sei la prima che ha perso così la testa per me" ?


----------



## oscuro (20 Marzo 2015)

*Si*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> A posto.


C'è una somiglianza...ma io sono più alto e ho i capelli brizzolati...


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma che cosa vuoi che conosca...


a occhio, della pessima narrativa.


----------



## Nicka (20 Marzo 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma tu come reagiresti se un tizioc he hai cominciato a frequentare ti dicesse tutto gongolante "ho avuto un sacco di donne ma tu sei la prima che ha perso così la testa per me" ?


Io? Gli darei un calcio in culo. Ma non i pugnetti in petto come la nostra ammmica, che servono solo per le schermaglie del piffero per farsi scopare pre-durante-post ravioli...
Lo manderei affanculo e sinceramente penso che manderei affanculo pure me stessa e i miei 15 anni mentali bruciati!


----------



## banshee (20 Marzo 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Che - LO - attacca per la precisione.
> In genere una persona sana di cervello se ha delle velleità letterarie si mette a scrivere un romanzo senza rompere le palle a nesuno, sto deficente invece ha un sacco di tempo da perdere e viene a mettere di buonumore un forum intero.
> E secondo me non è neanche la prima volta che si trolla.
> Mi sembra anche tanto agnellino o porcellino o come cazzo si chiamava quello di qualche tempo fa.
> ...


dici che è un uomo? lo pensano anche altri... non lo so, mi sembra più lo stile da ragazza annoiata che si fomenta per 50 sfumature e sogna il vampiro di Twilight che la lega a letto e le fa cosa indicibili, piuttosto che un ragazzo...

ma c'è stato un utente simile? io non seguo sempre sempre, me lo sono perso sto fenomeno


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Marzo 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma tu come reagiresti se un tizioc he hai cominciato a frequentare ti dicesse tutto gongolante "ho avuto un sacco di donne ma tu sei la prima che ha perso così la testa per me" ?


gli vomiterei nel suv.
Dopo aver mangiato delle rape rosse però.


----------



## Nicka (20 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> a occhio, della pessima narrativa.


Ma che lui gli ha detto con la voce calda e famigliare "Domani leggi la mail" di Greyana memoria?
Ma dai...
Vado a guardare l'eclissi senza filtro...sia mai che mi aiuti a non leggere più stronzate!


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma che lui gli ha detto con la voce calda e famigliare "Domani leggi la mail" di Greyana memoria?
> Ma dai...
> Vado a guardare l'eclissi senza filtro...sia mai che mi aiuti a non leggere più stronzate!


non ce l'hai un cd? usa un cd!


----------



## banshee (20 Marzo 2015)

*BOTTE! BOTTE!*



Nicka ha detto:


> Dai Oscuro...hanno fatto un gesto comunque da genitori!
> Casualmente dopo che quasi scendeva la Madonna a offendere sti due individui che hanno cresciuto un'invornita il racconto ha subito una deviazione.
> Ora i genitori la rinchiudono addirittura in casa (a 30 anni) con il presunto fidanzato.
> 
> ...


aspè Nicka allora cosa possiamo commentare per cambiare il finale? io voglio le mazzate. Non voglio i particolari zozzi, tanto questa/o scrive come le dodicenne impazzite per i vampiri sbrilluccicosi, quindi le zozzerie manco saranno sugnose.... famola finì a botte!!


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io? Gli darei un calcio in culo. Ma non i pugnetti in petto come la nostra ammmica, che servono solo per le schermaglie del piffero per farsi scopare pre-durante-post ravioli...
> Lo manderei affanculo e sinceramente penso che manderei affanculo pure me stessa e i miei 15 anni mentali bruciati!





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> gli vomiterei nel suv.
> Dopo aver mangiato delle rape rosse però.



Sì ottime opzionei.

Poi mi vestirei di nero e andrei al funerale della mia dignità. 


(se non è chiaro, se uno arriva a dirmi così vuol ride che ho dato un gran bello spettacolo di me...9


----------



## Dejaneera (20 Marzo 2015)

Molti di voi sono delle persone perfide. Non parlerò più dei miei genitori.
Vi rendete conto di quello che dite? Ma vi rendete conto?

Io sono qui per ricevere consigli, forse anche attenzioni, lo ammetto. Mi sento molto protagonista e non l'ho mai fatto in vita mia. Ma non capisco perchè non vi concentrate su quello che ho da dirvi e mi chiedete continuamente di sesso (con lui è stato divino ok?), penetrazioni anali etc... e insultate la mia famiglia in modo schifoso.

Non comprendo perchè gli amministratori permettono un tale scempio. Tutta l'Italia parla di questo forum come l'unico valido su queste tematiche e cosa mi sento dire? Troia, puttana, languori anali, etc...

Se sono più interessanti queste cose rispetto ai miei sentimenti ci sono ben altre discussioni dove potete sfogarvi e dire la vostra, le ho lette e va bene così. Se volessi scrivere un romanzetto lo avrei fatto e sarei con il mio amante felice e contenta, raccontandovi esperienze erotiche e quanto altro. Mi piace scrivere ma non ho mai scritto niente, parlo con i clienti tutto il giorno e ho voglia di comunicare.

Posso capire Oscuro, ma le donne? Perchè fate cosi? Perchè se una dice che è puttana va tutto bene e io invece vengo additata come un clone, fake, falsa, etc? Sembra che qui nessuno abbia mai tradito e sia un covo di pervertiti.

Io non sono nè santa nè puttana. Forse in questi gg più puttana? e con questo? Faccio una vita normale e frequento persone normali. Qualcuno di voi non è normale. Non tutti per fortuna. Sono disgustata.

Bella anche la notizia di poco fa di farmi lavorare full time, ma con il contratto part time. Andate a quel paese.


----------



## Dalida (20 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Tutta l'Italia parla di questo forum come l'unico valido su queste tematiche QUOTE]
> 
> 
> sì, ciao.


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Molti di voi sono delle persone perfide. Non parlerò più dei miei genitori.
> Vi rendete conto di quello che dite? Ma vi rendete conto?
> 
> Io sono qui per ricevere consigli, forse anche attenzioni, lo ammetto. Mi sento molto protagonista e non l'ho mai fatto in vita mia. Ma non capisco perchè non vi concentrate su quello che ho da dirvi e mi chiedete continuamente di sesso (con lui è stato divino ok?), penetrazioni anali etc... e insultate la mia famiglia in modo schifoso.
> ...


perchè sei un clone, tesoro. E non sei stata bannata perchè finora non hai rotto le balle: stai all'occhio.


----------



## drusilla (20 Marzo 2015)

ma ditemi di chi il clone uffa!!! di suino4ever?


----------



## banshee (20 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Molti di voi sono delle persone perfide. Non parlerò più dei miei genitori.
> Vi rendete conto di quello che dite? Ma vi rendete conto?
> 
> *Io sono qui per ricevere consigli, forse anche attenzioni, lo ammetto. Mi sento molto protagonista e non l'ho mai fatto in vita mia.* Ma non capisco perchè non vi concentrate su quello che ho da dirvi e mi chiedete continuamente di sesso (con lui è stato divino ok?), penetrazioni anali etc... e insultate la mia famiglia in modo schifoso.
> ...


è ESATTAMENTE la domanda che ti ho fatto in un mio intervento precedente. 

Nessuno ti sta dando della puttana, ti stiamo dicendo che sei molto poco credibile.

Che se fosse tutto vero, ti sei comportata in un modo disgustoso nei confronti del tuo fidanzato.

Che tutti possono sbagliare, (leggi il 3d di Giovanni, ha tradito la moglie con la migliore amica, e mica gli stiamo facendo i complimenti), che meglio prima che dopo il matrimonio e i figli, ma c è modo e modo.

Hai un disperato bisogno di ritagliarti questo ruolo di povera vittima incompresa da tutto il forum, che lei arde di passione cocente e di amore puro e noi tutti ad inveire.

Falla finita perché è un clichè alquanto banale.


----------



## Minerva (20 Marzo 2015)

a me pare che comunque vi faccia passare del tempo in allegria.
a forza di bannare è una noia mortale


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Marzo 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> ma ditemi di chi il clone uffa!!! di suino4ever?


leggi cos'ha scritto Perplesso.


----------



## Traccia (20 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Molti di voi sono delle persone perfide. Non parlerò più dei miei genitori.
> Vi rendete conto di quello che dite? Ma vi rendete conto?
> 
> Io sono qui per ricevere consigli, forse anche attenzioni, lo ammetto. Mi sento molto protagonista e non l'ho mai fatto in vita mia. Ma non capisco perchè non vi concentrate su quello che ho da dirvi e mi chiedete continuamente di sesso (con lui è stato divino ok?), penetrazioni anali etc... e insultate la mia famiglia in modo schifoso.
> ...



bah.

senti
abbasta
hai rotto
ti sei tradito e manco ti rendi conto
sei un clone di un clone di un cojone
e se alla fine l'ho capito io, che dormo in piedi pe ste cose, direi che per me te ne puoi pure andare a quel paese.
Io esco da questo 3d.
Deficiente.


----------



## disincantata (20 Marzo 2015)

Dejaneera ha detto:


> Molti di voi sono delle persone perfide. Non parlerò più dei miei genitori.
> Vi rendete conto di quello che dite? Ma vi rendete conto?
> 
> Io sono qui per ricevere consigli, forse anche attenzioni, lo ammetto. Mi sento molto protagonista e non l'ho mai fatto in vita mia. Ma non capisco perchè non vi concentrate su quello che ho da dirvi e mi chiedete continuamente di sesso (con lui è stato divino ok?), penetrazioni anali etc... e insultate la mia famiglia in modo schifoso.
> ...


Sembri finta per avere 30 anni.

Gia' detto che hai scritto cose che sembrano da Grand hotel.

L'invidia poi verso le altre donne l'hai messa tu.

Tutte brutte tutte sceme tutte rifatte.......sembri Fantastica.

Riguardo ai genitori hai ragione, non hanno alcuna colpa.

Ma Oscuro e' inclemente con le donne che tradiscono, un po' piu' comprensivo  con gli uomini, da sempre. 

In questo,  come in tutti gli altri forum,  troverai di tutto.  Che sia famoso mi giunge nuova,  avremmo molti piu' utenti.   

Sul contratto di lavoro rischiano a farti lavorare a tempo pieno con contratto parte time. Puoi accettare e al momento giusto fare causa.

Chiarisci tutto con il tuo ex fidanzato, se avessi ascoltato avresti chiuso prima e ne saresti uscita meglio.

Goditi il nuovo amore.  Auguri.


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Marzo 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> a me pare che comunque vi faccia passare del tempo in allegria.
> a forza di bannare è una noia mortale



Infatti io spero che continui a scrivere!!!!

Sono anche disposta a rispondere "seriamente"


----------



## Homer (20 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> leggi cos'ha scritto Perplesso.


Dove?


----------



## Nicka (20 Marzo 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Sembri finta per avere 30 anni.
> 
> Gia' detto che hai scritto cose che sembrano da Grand hotel.
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (20 Marzo 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> a me pare che comunque vi faccia passare del tempo in allegria.
> a forza di bannare è una noia mortale


Guarda, sto passando delle giornate di noia e forte nervoso lavorativo e quindi a me va anche bene...
Il bello è leggere i commenti di chi interviene, che quello che scrive DejO/A è veramente tristo e banale...


----------



## oscuro (20 Marzo 2015)

*No*



banshee ha detto:


> aspè Nicka allora cosa possiamo commentare per cambiare il finale? io voglio le mazzate. Non voglio i particolari zozzi, tanto questa/o scrive come le dodicenne impazzite per i vampiri sbrilluccicosi, quindi le zozzerie manco saranno sugnose.... famola finì a botte!!


Io voglio un finale hard,tipo che il ragazzo si nasconde,e quando il dottorino esce con la sua deja li segue....!Ad un certo punto il dottorino prende una strada sterrata, si infila dentro una fratta,si tira giù i panatoloni,mentre il fidanzato di deja si avvicina al suv,lei senza dire parole già e a pecora come sempre e il dottorinogià gli prende a vangate il culo,intanto il fidanzatino e al finestrino che si gode la scena ed inizia a toccarsi....lei sbatte la testa contro il finestrino mentre il dottorino gli martella il culo,ma ecco che lei abbassa il finestrino e si ritrova il cazzo del suo fidanzato ad altezza bocca,e quel punto incomincia a spompinare anche lui,tutti sono consapevoli del gioco,il culo di deja incomincia a cedere,il pisello del dottorino anche,il fidanzato tiene ancora botta....purtroppo questa scena non passa inosservata ,qualcuno chiama i carabbinieri,che intervengono subitaneamente sul posto.I tre vengono fermati,identificati,mentre viene chiamata un ambulanza,il culo di deja è in condizioni precarie.
Ambulanza che arriva molto celermente,troppo.Scende il barelliere,aspetto inquietante,zoccoli bianchi,una pacco da paura:tranquilli ci penso io,carica deja sulla barella,non usando le mani,ma una sberla di cazzo,l'ambulanza parte a grande velocità,ma non verso l'ospedale,guida stranamente il barelliere con il cazzo di fuori,l'ambulanza accosta,si ferma.Il barelliere sussurra a deja queste parole:mò finisco l'opera,te squarto il culo....
Deja:ma tu chi sei?dove mi stai portando?cosa mi vuoi fare?
Il barelliere:io ti stavo spiando dal pomeriggio,sono entrato in scena al momento giusto e mo te devasto er culo,io SO LECTER.....


----------



## Eratò (20 Marzo 2015)

*ma sara*

Rewindme?


----------



## Nicka (20 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io voglio un finale hard,tipo che il ragazzo si nasconde,e quando il dottorino esce con la sua deja li segue....!Ad un certo punto il dottorino prende una strada sterrata, si infila dentro una fratta,si tira giù i panatoloni,mentre il fidanzato di deja si avvicina al suv,lei senza dire parole già e a pecora come sempre e il dottorinogià gli prende a vangate il culo,intanto il fidanzatino e al finestrino che si gode la scena ed inizia a toccarsi....lei sbatte la testa contro il finestrino mentre il dottorino gli martella il culo,ma ecco che lei abbassa il finestrino e si ritrova il cazza del suo fidanzato ad altezza bocca,e quel punto incomincia a spompinare anche lui,tutti si consapevole del gioco,il culo di deja incomincia a cedere,il pisello del dottorino anche,il fidanzato tiene ancora botta....purtroppo questa scena non passa inosservata ,qualcuno chiama i carabbinieri,che intervengono subitaneamente sul posto.I tre vengono fermati,identificati,mentre viene chiamata un ambulanza,il culo di deja è in condizioni precarie.
> Ambulanza che arriva molto celermente,troppo.Scende il barelliere,aspetto inquietante,zoccoli bianchi,una pacco da paura:tranquilli ci penso io,carica deja sulla barella,non usando le mani,ma una sberla di cazzo,l'ambulanza parte a grande velocità,ma non verso l'ospedale,guida stranamente il barelliere con il cazzo di fuori,l'ambulanza accosta,si ferma.Il barelliere sussurra a deja queste parole:mò finisco l'opera,te squarto il culo....
> Deja:ma tu chi sei?dove mi stai portando?cosa mi vuoi fare?
> Il barelliere:io ti stavo spiando dal pomeriggio,sono entrato in scena al momento giusto e mo te devasto er culo,io SO LECTER.....


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

BASTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Homer (20 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io voglio un finale hard,tipo che il ragazzo si nasconde,e quando il dottorino esce con la sua deja li segue....!Ad un certo punto il dottorino prende una strada sterrata, si infila dentro una fratta,si tira giù i panatoloni,mentre il fidanzato di deja si avvicina al suv,lei senza dire parole già e a pecora come sempre e il dottorinogià gli prende a vangate il culo,intanto il fidanzatino e al finestrino che si gode la scena ed inizia a toccarsi....lei sbatte la testa contro il finestrino mentre il dottorino gli martella il culo,ma ecco che lei abbassa il finestrino e si ritrova il cazzo del suo fidanzato ad altezza bocca,e quel punto incomincia a spompinare anche lui,tutti sono consapevoli del gioco,il culo di deja incomincia a cedere,il pisello del dottorino anche,il fidanzato tiene ancora botta....purtroppo questa scena non passa inosservata ,qualcuno chiama i carabbinieri,che intervengono subitaneamente sul posto.I tre vengono fermati,identificati,mentre viene chiamata un ambulanza,il culo di deja è in condizioni precarie.
> Ambulanza che arriva molto celermente,troppo.Scende il barelliere,aspetto inquietante,zoccoli bianchi,una pacco da paura:tranquilli ci penso io,carica deja sulla barella,non usando le mani,ma una sberla di cazzo,l'ambulanza parte a grande velocità,ma non verso l'ospedale,guida stranamente il barelliere con il cazzo di fuori,l'ambulanza accosta,si ferma.Il barelliere sussurra a deja queste parole:mò finisco l'opera,te squarto il culo....
> Deja:ma tu chi sei?dove mi stai portando?cosa mi vuoi fare?
> Il barelliere:io ti stavo spiando dal pomeriggio,sono entrato in scena al momento giusto e mo te devasto er culo,io SO LECTER.....



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ma hai mai pensato di scirvere sceneggiature per qualche casa produttrice di film porno, la fantasia non ti manca :rotfl:


----------



## banshee (20 Marzo 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> bah.
> 
> senti
> abbasta
> ...


aspè questa non l'ho capita...  ma chi è?


----------



## Eratò (20 Marzo 2015)

Oggi non ne becco una....dico una!


----------



## Eratò (20 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io voglio un finale hard,tipo che il ragazzo si nasconde,e quando il dottorino esce con la sua deja li segue....!Ad un certo punto il dottorino prende una strada sterrata, si infila dentro una fratta,si tira giù i panatoloni,mentre il fidanzato di deja si avvicina al suv,lei senza dire parole già e a pecora come sempre e il dottorinogià gli prende a vangate il culo,intanto il fidanzatino e al finestrino che si gode la scena ed inizia a toccarsi....lei sbatte la testa contro il finestrino mentre il dottorino gli martella il culo,ma ecco che lei abbassa il finestrino e si ritrova il cazzo del suo fidanzato ad altezza bocca,e quel punto incomincia a spompinare anche lui,tutti sono consapevoli del gioco,il culo di deja incomincia a cedere,il pisello del dottorino anche,il fidanzato tiene ancora botta....purtroppo questa scena non passa inosservata ,qualcuno chiama i carabbinieri,che intervengono subitaneamente sul posto.I tre vengono fermati,identificati,mentre viene chiamata un ambulanza,il culo di deja è in condizioni precarie.Ambulanza che arriva molto celermente,troppo.Scende il barelliere,aspetto inquietante,zoccoli bianchi,una pacco da paura:tranquilli ci penso io,carica deja sulla barella,non usando le mani,ma una sberla di cazzo,l'ambulanza parte a grande velocità,ma non verso l'ospedale,guida stranamente il barelliere con il cazzo di fuori,l'ambulanza accosta,si ferma.Il barelliere sussurra a deja queste parole:mò finisco l'opera,te squarto il culo....Deja:ma tu chi sei?dove mi stai portando?cosa mi vuoi fare?Il barelliere:io ti stavo spiando dal pomeriggio,sono entrato in scena al momento giusto e mo te devasto er culo,io SO LECTER.....


Gesù d'Amore acceso :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (20 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io voglio un finale hard,tipo che il ragazzo si nasconde,e quando il dottorino esce con la sua deja li segue....!Ad un certo punto il dottorino prende una strada sterrata, si infila dentro una fratta,si tira giù i panatoloni,mentre il fidanzato di deja si avvicina al suv,lei senza dire parole già e a pecora come sempre e il dottorinogià gli prende a vangate il culo,intanto il fidanzatino e al finestrino che si gode la scena ed inizia a toccarsi....lei sbatte la testa contro il finestrino mentre il dottorino gli martella il culo,ma ecco che lei abbassa il finestrino e si ritrova il cazzo del suo fidanzato ad altezza bocca,e quel punto incomincia a spompinare anche lui,tutti sono consapevoli del gioco,il culo di deja incomincia a cedere,il pisello del dottorino anche,il fidanzato tiene ancora botta....purtroppo questa scena non passa inosservata ,qualcuno chiama i carabbinieri,che intervengono subitaneamente sul posto.I tre vengono fermati,identificati,mentre viene chiamata un ambulanza,il culo di deja è in condizioni precarie.
> Ambulanza che arriva molto celermente,troppo.Scende il barelliere,aspetto inquietante,zoccoli bianchi,una pacco da paura:tranquilli ci penso io,carica deja sulla barella,non usando le mani,ma una sberla di cazzo,l'ambulanza parte a grande velocità,ma non verso l'ospedale,guida stranamente il barelliere con il cazzo di fuori,l'ambulanza accosta,si ferma.Il barelliere sussurra a deja queste parole:mò finisco l'opera,te squarto il culo....
> Deja:ma tu chi sei?dove mi stai portando?cosa mi vuoi fare?
> Il barelliere:io ti stavo spiando dal pomeriggio,sono entrato in scena al momento giusto e mo te devasto er culo,io SO LECTER.....


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

MITICO!

ma du mazzate non ce le possiamo infilare? ahahahahhahahahaah


----------



## Nicka (20 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non ce l'hai un cd? usa un cd!


L'ho usato il cd, ma io st'eclissi non la vedo...il sole è troppo alto, troppo piccolo, troppo boh!
Quella del 99 mi è sembrata molto più netta!


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> L'ho usato il cd, ma io st'eclissi non la vedo...il sole è troppo alto, troppo piccolo, troppo boh!
> Quella del 99 mi è sembrata molto più netta!


eh certo, era molto più visibile.


----------



## oscuro (20 Marzo 2015)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> BASTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


A quel punto lecter abbassa la maschera dell'ossigeno sulla povera deja,prende il defebrillatore e si da due scariche su quell'enorme massa di carne che definire cazzo è riduttivo,deja sta perdendo conoscenza,combatte per non farsi profanare il culo,ma LECTER è TREMENDO,NON SENTE RAGIONI,aumenta il voltaggio del defibrillatore,ma a quel punto qualcuno bussa alle porte dell'ambulanza...lecter,apre ma senza le mani con la punta del pisello.
Figlia mia cosa ti stanno facendo?la mamma di deja sull'orlo di una crisi di painto...... sale su,e appena vede il pacco di Lecter smette di piangere....
Però deja....bravo sto barelliere....
Lecter,è veloce,accende i segnali dell'ambulanza , mette la sicura e grida:
A signò...mo ve porto a casa mia,e vi faccio un bel servizio a tutte e due,fatevi un selfie ar culo perchè è l'ultima volta che rimane integro..mo so cazzi vostra....E l'ambulanza riparte....


----------



## ivanl (20 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> L'ho usato il cd, ma io st'eclissi non la vedo...il sole è troppo alto, troppo piccolo, troppo boh!
> Quella del 99 mi è sembrata molto più netta!


non fate cazzate, vi rovinate gli occhi


----------



## net (20 Marzo 2015)

*tre cose*

La prima: ma quanto scrivete? Arrivare fin qui è stata una maratona! E ho dovuto barare un sacco.

La seconda: Ciao Dejaneera, benvenuta.

La terza: Io Francesco all'ospedale non ce lo mando mai più. Piuttosto lo opero in cucina.


----------



## disincantata (20 Marzo 2015)

net ha detto:


> La prima: ma quanto scrivete? Arrivare fin qui è stata una maratona! E ho dovuto barare un sacco.
> 
> La seconda: Ciao Dejaneera, benvenuta.
> 
> La terza: Io Francesco all'ospedale non ce lo mando mai più. Piuttosto lo opero in cucina.



TUTTO BENE?
Che e' successo a FRANCESCO?


----------



## net (20 Marzo 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> TUTTO BENE?
> Che e' successo a FRANCESCO?


Si, tutto molto bene. Con Francesco stiamo "rodando" la convivenza. J cresce, la domenica al parco a volte la "nonna" (mamma del padre biologico) si ferma a parlare con noi. Mi ha chiesto il permesso di farlo, ne abbiamo parlato a lungo. Delicati equilibri, ma siamo sereni.


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Marzo 2015)

net ha detto:


> Si, tutto molto bene. Con Francesco stiamo "rodando" la convivenza. J cresce, la domenica al parco a volte la "*nonna*" (mamma del padre biologico) si ferma a parlare con noi. Mi ha chiesto il permesso di farlo, ne abbiamo parlato a lungo. Delicati equilibri, ma siamo sereni.


Non virgolettato. Che sia la nonna è sicuro, che gli voglia bene pure, mi pare.


----------



## disincantata (20 Marzo 2015)

net ha detto:


> Si, tutto molto bene. Con Francesco stiamo "rodando" la convivenza. J cresce, la domenica al parco a volte la "nonna" (mamma del padre biologico) si ferma a parlare con noi. Mi ha chiesto il permesso di farlo, ne abbiamo parlato a lungo. Delicati equilibri, ma siamo sereni.



Bello. Fai bene a farle conoscere la nonna paterna.  Ti dimostri superiore a loro. Per  il bene di J.


----------



## net (20 Marzo 2015)

Per Disincantata

Si. Voglio che mia figlia sia libera. Io non lo sono stata. Non voglio si senta schiacciata da un passato per cui non ha colpe. Ora è bambina, può metabolizzare e crescere conoscendo la sua identità vera. Così da adulta non dovrà cercare tra la gente. Le sto raccontando, pian piano, le cose. E sto affrontando, una volta a settimana, il discorso con Marco (il padre) e con uno psicologo, assieme. Per fare le cose con delicatezza, ma con costanza. Adesso che Julia si sente più "normale" perchè ha me e Francesco assieme (e non è una cosa temporanea). Adesso che si sente più "forte". Ed anche io. (scusate l'OT, è colpa mia che non passo mai di qua)

Dejaneera, posso dirti una cosa? 
Dovresti pensare al tuo (ex) fidanzato. Lo so che adesso sei sulle nuvolette. Ma domani ti sveglierai, anche solo per un istante, (non dico che tu e il "dottore" -scusami non so come chiamarlo- vi lascerete) e capirai che non si può costruire nulla sulla infelicità altrui. Ma nulla nulla, nemmeno una colossale sbandata. La colpa del tuo (ex) fidanzato è stata amarti e volerti accanto per il resto della sua vita. Merita almeno rispetto, credo. La verità. Senza nomi e cognomi, ma tutta la verità. E le tue scuse, senza frasi assurde, solo le tue sincere scuse. Secondo me.


----------



## disincantata (20 Marzo 2015)

Net  sei una donna speciale e te lo abbiamo detto tante volte!


----------



## net (20 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non virgolettato. Che sia la nonna è sicuro, che gli voglia bene pure, mi pare.


si, hai ragione. Le vuol bene. A volte i grandi faticano più dei piccolini ad accettare le situazioni


----------



## lunaiena (20 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ho capito Luna ma quando tuo figlio tra 29 anni ti verrà a dire: mamma, mi voglio sposare, mi aiuti a comprare casa che non ho una lira?
> E tu: va bene lunetto, ti aiuto, però sentiamo magari prima anche la di lei famiglia se ci danno una mano pure loro.
> E vi trovate a cena e ipotizzate quanto dei risparmi o quanto di un debito accollarvi, poi cominciate a girare case, banche, sbloccare soldi bloccati, vendere magari qualcosina... poi un bel dì Lunetto prima ti sparisce per tutta una notte ed è irreperibile, nel frattempo la fidanzata ti chiama e ti chiede se tu sai che è andato tutto a monte, che non si sposano più, che il mutuo che tu hai firmato la mattina in banca non serve più, poi lunetto torna e ti dice che è c'è stata un'eclissi, che lui è caduto nel sole e un altro paio di stronzate, poi ti risparisce per tutto un giorno ed è sempre irreperibile, poi ti torna con delle occhiaie fino alle ginocchia, farfugliando cose senza senso mentre scende da un suv... e dal suv scende pure Giovannona Coscialunga che ti guarda e ti dice: uè, ciao Luna, bella di zio, pigliati 'sta torta che mi è avanzata e la devo buttare...
> per te è tutto a posto?


Se un giorno Pupo mi chiederà una mano per bla bla non è che vado a chiedere proprio nulla alla di lei famiglia
Ma anche trovarmi a cena e ancor meno girare case son tutte cose che secondo me devono fare gli sposandi
e lontane da me anni luce...
i genitori devono stare fuori dalla coppia ...
mi ha chiesto una mano economica mica di far parte di una bella tribù ...
l'unica cosa piuttosto è far si che questo gruzzolo finisca in qualcosa 
di solo suo si vede troppo spesso quanto durano le coppie...
quindi che i soldi rimangano a me in banca ,investiti o altro
o vadano a lui come investimento di un fabbricato a me non cambia la vita 
se ho la possibilità di aiutarlo ...
per il resto della storia ,sempre secondo me, una persona ne deve tenere sul gozzo di parole per qualcuno che fa dei colpi di testa e tu(io) non te lo aspetti ...
bisogna aspettare che metta la testa a posto poi c'è chi la mette prima chi la mette dopo e chi non la mette mai...
per gli ultimi ogniuno prenderà i suoi personali provvedimenti...


----------



## net (20 Marzo 2015)

Tra l'altro, questa cosa della famiglia è triste. Una donna di 30 anni che vive dai suoi non può pensare di prendere il primo colpo di testa e mandare tutto a monte senza minimamente informare i suoi genitori. Già "normalmente" andrebbe fatto, ma così... vivendo a casa con i tuoi genitori che ti danno una mano...  Ma insomma, sei sotto il mio tetto, ti aiuto economicamente (e non solo, siete una famiglia no?) e se mandi a monte un matrimonio (che è una cosa importante, porca miseria, un impegno per la vita) devo venirlo a sapere per caso?
E poi, sono tua madre, magari voglio darti un consiglio... questa cosa di "usare" i genitori come scudo non è bella. L'egoismo di fondo che leggo qui è agghiacciante. Va bene il momento, la passione, il sole e le supernove esplosive. Ma non si vive solo per sè stessi. Basta una frase: "Mamma, ho preso una sbandata. Non mi sposo più."
"Ex fidanzato, sono cotta di un altro, ci sono andata a letto, e non è colpa tua. Mi mancava qualcosa, ho ancora bisogno di fare esperienze... (o qualsiasi altra cosa) e me ne assumo la responsabilità.". Punto. Non è fantascienza, Dejaneera, è rispetto. Anche quando fai quel che vuoi tu, spiegare agli altri che hanno fiducia in noi cosa sta succedendo è il minimo. Perchè la tua scelta non riguarda solo te.


----------



## Bender (20 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ai bei tempi si chiamavano "giocalibro". Altro che videogiochi.


librogame,un altro indizio che sei stato un nerd


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Marzo 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> librogame,un altro indizio che sei stato un nerd


Bender, tu sei un coglione. Il punto dell'essere nerd non è il tipo d'interesse, ma la fissazione. Imbecille.


----------



## zadig (20 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> leggi cos'ha scritto Perplesso.





Homer ha detto:


> Dove?


mi accodo alla richiesta di Homer.
Non capisco mai se un utente è un fake, e di chi....


----------



## zadig (20 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io voglio un finale hard,tipo che il ragazzo si nasconde,e quando il dottorino esce con la sua deja li segue....!Ad un certo punto il dottorino prende una strada sterrata, si infila dentro una fratta,si tira giù i panatoloni,mentre il fidanzato di deja si avvicina al suv,lei senza dire parole già e a pecora come sempre e il dottorinogià gli prende a vangate il culo,intanto il fidanzatino e al finestrino che si gode la scena ed inizia a toccarsi....lei sbatte la testa contro il finestrino mentre il dottorino gli martella il culo,ma ecco che lei abbassa il finestrino e si ritrova il cazzo del suo fidanzato ad altezza bocca,e quel punto incomincia a spompinare anche lui,tutti sono consapevoli del gioco,il culo di deja incomincia a cedere,il pisello del dottorino anche,il fidanzato tiene ancora botta....purtroppo questa scena non passa inosservata ,qualcuno chiama i carabbinieri,che intervengono subitaneamente sul posto.I tre vengono fermati,identificati,mentre viene chiamata un ambulanza,il culo di deja è in condizioni precarie.
> Ambulanza che arriva molto celermente,troppo.Scende il barelliere,aspetto inquietante,zoccoli bianchi,una pacco da paura:tranquilli ci penso io,carica deja sulla barella,non usando le mani,ma una sberla di cazzo,l'ambulanza parte a grande velocità,ma non verso l'ospedale,guida stranamente il barelliere con il cazzo di fuori,l'ambulanza accosta,si ferma.Il barelliere sussurra a deja queste parole:mò finisco l'opera,te squarto il culo....
> Deja:ma tu chi sei?dove mi stai portando?cosa mi vuoi fare?
> Il barelliere:io ti stavo spiando dal pomeriggio,sono entrato in scena al momento giusto e mo te devasto er culo,io SO LECTER.....


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## spleen (20 Marzo 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> mi accodo alla richiesta di Homer.
> Non capisco mai se un utente è un fake, e di chi....


Discussione: Occhi specchio dell'anima. Post 171 e 177.


----------



## drusilla (20 Marzo 2015)

mamma mia che emerito imbecille


----------



## zadig (20 Marzo 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Discussione: Occhi specchio dell'anima. Post 171 e 177.


vado a vedere.
Tenchiù!


----------



## perplesso (20 Marzo 2015)

*Adinur*



Dejaneera ha detto:


> Ieri ho passato una serata da incubo, non si può chiudere una storia così e cambiare vita da un momento all'altro. Sono incazzata nera con i miei. Hanno invitato il mio fidanzato a casa affinchè potessimo parlare, a mia insaputa e contro ogni logica. Volevo solo stare sola a riflettere ed invece mi hanno letteralmente chiusa in casa con lui e se ne sono andati da un'altra parte.
> Il mio fidanzato ha acceso il pc e ha preteso che guardassi tutte le nostre foto da tre anni a questa parte, non avevo più la forza di piangere o di controbattere a nulla, ero esausta ed infuriata. Lui dapprima era dolce e comprensivo e poi ha iniziato a farmi domande a raffica "Ci sei stata a letto?" "Perchè lo hai fatto?". Ha controllato insieme a me le mie amicizie su fb, chiedendo come un interrogatorio "E' lui?" "E' lui?".
> Mio dio era agghiacciante. Gli ho chiuso il pc e gli ho detto di andarsene, che non era il momento di parlarne, che ero scossa ed infuriata con me stessa. Lui non si è mosso, ha riaperto il portatile e si è messo a spulciare il portatile con le mie amicizie maschili. Ha fatto cazzate indicibili e ne ho avuta conferma stamattina.
> Ho avuto una crisi di pianto isterica, ho chiamato mio padre dicendogli che tornassero subito a casa, mi sono chiusa in camera. Quando loro sono rientrati il mio fidanzato ha cominciato a diventare più aggressivo, dicendo che loro sapevano chi fosse. Mia madre era gelida e sull'orlo del pianto, per fortuna mio padre lo ha accompagnato gentilmente fuori e sono rimasti per un po' a parlare fuori. Mi mancava l'aria.
> ...


che scrivere sia il tuo unico sfogo lo abbiamo capito.    però ora basta credere che non ti abbiamo sgamato


----------

